# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  POTPOMOGNUTA U VINOGRADSKOJ

## Kajoja

dobila sam od primarne ginekologice informaciju da ce od veljace ove godine proraditi centar za planiranje obitelji u vinogradskoj bolnici u zagrebu. navodno da su svu opremu dobili vec davno te su neko vrijeme radili na skupljanju tima koji bi se bavio s MPO. takodjer navodno se radi od dr. Kuni koji vec godinama radi u toj bolnici. ima li tko jos kakvih informacija o ovome? ova bolnica se vec unazad nekoliko godina profilirala kao jedna od boljih u hrvatskoj, te se nadam da bi mogli i u ovom segmentu ostvariti dobre rezultate.

----------


## laky

ja sam čula da prelazi i dr Tomić iz IVF klinike ali nije provjerena inf.u svakom slučaju bolje da je sto vise odjela i klinika za MPO

----------


## Vali

Da, čula sam i ja da uskoro kreću. Radit će dr. Kuna kojeg svi hvale i navodno dr. Tomić iz IVF poliklinike. Imaju već i biologa, no ne znam koga.
Sve skupa dobro zvuči, vidjet ćemo kad počnu s radom.   :Smile:

----------


## BLIZU

iskreno ja radim tamo nisam još do sad cula za to.ako je tako to bi bilo super..
mogu se raspitati kod njih

----------


## tikica_69

Ja sam bila gore na razgovoru i nisu me se dojmili....doduse, HSG cu raditi kod njih

----------


## Šiškica

ja već tjednima tražim dr. Kunu zbog HSG ..   :Rolling Eyes:  

(Očito je na jako dugom bolovanju ili godišnjem..) 

S njihovom ginekologijom sam imala i jako pozitivna i jako negativna iskustva.. za trudnoću su ok.. 

 za MPO se ne mičem s VV - osim ak me dr. A ne otjera štapom..  :Grin:

----------


## tikica_69

Da i ja ga zovem od prije Badnjaka, pa nikako do njega  :/

----------


## ina33

Za biologa je jednom bio neko napisao da onaj biolog iz Rijeke dolazi u Vinogradsku. Super da je što više mogućnosti, ali ako HZZO ne poveća broj postupaka, slaba korist od toga.

----------


## bibi33

Da, i ja sam čula da dr.Tomić prelazi u Vinogradsku gdje se otvara odjel MPO.

Jedino mi je čudno da od privatnika ide u bolnicu :?  Malo mi je to čudno.....

Gdje je do sada radio dr.Kuna?

----------


## uporna

Već se spominjalo prije par mjeseci da će i u Vinogradskoj krenuti MPO a dr. Kunu sam vidjela i na VV-u.
Inače cure u vrijeme od Božića od kraja zimskih praznika u pravilu je 99% liječnika na GO i skijanju, tako da se ne trudite u to vrijeme niti ih tražiti. Za dr. Kunu sam sigurna da je na GO jer mu je i supruga na GO a ona mi je doktorica za štitnjaču i naručila me 12.01. (gledala je po kalendaru) tako da sam sigurna da ne rade.
Što se tiče toga da li se odlučiti za njih ili ne teško je reći. Imat će i oni uspjeha, ali kao što kaže Šiškica ni ja se ne bi dala sa VV osim ako me dr.A ne otjera štapom pa ni tada.  :Grin:

----------


## Vali

Dr. Kuna radi u Vinogradskoj, a učio je MPO zanat kod dr. L. na VV.

----------


## tikica_69

Mozete ga dobiti od ponedjeljka iza 10. Ja sam danas s bilogom pricala.

----------


## thaia28

i ja sam  čula i od   :Heart:  pozdravljam ovu vijest;  dr Kuni sam čula jako pozitivne komentare. Nadam se da će imati krio..

----------


## Tia

> Za biologa je jednom bio neko napisao da onaj biolog iz Rijeke dolazi u Vinogradsku.


ta sam.
Dejan Ljiljak je bio biolog u Rijeci i prešao je u vinogradsku još prošlu jesen. U međuvremenu je viđen "na praksi" na VV

Evo na stranicama Vinogradske je dio o IVF u izradnji

----------


## andream

Tia, hvala ti, stavila sam svejedno u favorites-e".
Lijepa vijest da se otvara još jedan MPO centar, ali kako neke cure kažu, i mene za sada može moj MPO dr A jedino štapom otjerat   :Laughing:  
Sretno s radom i da se što brže otvori ~~~~

----------


## Šiškica

Da i meni je sestra rekla da zovem u ponedjeljak oko 8 na neki br. ..

Ja se nadam da ću ga napokon uloviti .. Za vikend trebam dobiti M - pa mi hitno treba radi dogovora za HSG..



Vidim da vam se komentar sa štapom svidio   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
(da samo vidi dr. A kako utječe na žene   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

----------


## Kajoja

super, nisam dakle jedina s tom informacijom. i ja sam dobila neki broj da ga lovim no ipak mi se cini da to ne bi trebao biti jedini nacin da se dodje do informacije posebno ukoliko krecu s 01.02.
ovo s biologom je dobra vijest (i s za tomica ako je tocno. kod njega sam bila i moram priznati da je skroz OK). obzirom da sam do sada bila u petrovoj malo se klimam oko toga da se prebacim u vinogradsku. posebno ukoliko necu morati cekati vise od godine dana.
hvala cure na info. ako tko sto novo sazna, neka javi.

----------


## tikica_69

> Da i meni je sestra rekla da zovem u ponedjeljak oko 8 na neki br. ..
> 
> Ja se nadam da ću ga napokon uloviti .. Za vikend trebam dobiti M - pa mi hitno treba radi dogovora za HSG..
> 
> 
> 
> Vidim da vam se komentar sa štapom svidio      
> (da samo vidi dr. A kako utječe na žene    )


Znam da nije ugodno i grozno zvuci...ali jedva cekam da s nama podijelis iskustvo vezano uz HSG od tamo. Malo sam trtaros   :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Za biologa je jednom bio neko napisao da onaj biolog iz Rijeke dolazi u Vinogradsku.
> 
> 
> ta sam.
> Dejan Ljiljak je bio biolog u Rijeci i prešao je u vinogradsku još prošlu jesen. U međuvremenu je viđen "na praksi" na VV


Super mi je ovo kako pratimo transfere MPO osoblja, meni je to "napetije" nego transferi nogometaša   :Love: .

----------


## Vali

> Super mi je ovo kako pratimo transfere MPO osoblja, meni je to "napetije" nego transferi nogometaša  .


I meni!   :Smile:

----------


## uporna

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Super mi je ovo kako pratimo transfere MPO osoblja, meni je to "napetije" nego transferi nogometaša  .
> 
> 
> I meni!


Normalno, nogomet me uopće ne zanima.

----------


## Pinky

sta da kazem... drago mi je zbog cura koje su blizu, istovremeno mi dodje da uzmem kakvu zolju i srusim sve sto stoji na putu otvaranja novog rodilista u splitu. ne mogu virovat koje su to budale. ovim pozivam sve na bojkot lika i djela nede makjanic kunic i njenog butika mak. ona je jedna od tih koje stoje na putu otvaranja mpo klinike u dalmaciji. malo su joj eura ponudili da joj baraku sruse grrrr   :Evil or Very Mad:  sorry na offtopicu....

----------


## Kajoja

> Vali prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ina33 prvotno napisa
> ...


jel ista lova u pitanju?  :Smile: )) mislim, ipak vrijede puno vise ali mi se cini da milinovic nista ne placa. ne da cak niti bez participacije  :Smile: )

----------


## Šiškica

Znam da nije ugodno i grozno zvuci...ali jedva cekam da s nama podijelis iskustvo vezano uz HSG od tamo. Malo sam trtaros   :Grin: [/quote]


naravno .. budem vam sve javljala..

i nadam se da će biti bolja iskustva nego s Petrovom..  :Rolling Eyes:  
(tamo mi je dr. potrošio kontarst i kateter tj. 700kn  i  nije znao napraviti ultrazvučni HSG ) 
Tješim se ovo je rengenski -pa valjda ne mogu toliko pogriješiti.. spremna sam na puno veću bol..

----------


## andream

> tamo mi je dr. potrošio kontarst i kateter tj. 700kn i nije znao napraviti ultrazvučni HSG


Pa što je i to moguće?? no comment...

----------


## BLIZU

kolko sam cula radi se samo aih i da imaju dobrog biologa a da treba doci jos neki dr gore...
misalim da je dr kuna na skijanju....

----------


## sretna35

super da počinju konačno... najave idu još od rujna

----------


## andiko

meni je dr. Kuna vodio trudnoću i nije me se baš super dojmio, ali u bolnici je na odličnom glasu. Ja po drugu bebu idem kod predobre ekipe na VV.

----------


## tikica_69

evo, ja sutra u 10 na dogovoru za HSG za iduci ciklus, pa ako ide jos netko, moze past i neka kava   :Grin:

----------


## Vali

> evo, ja sutra u 10 na dogovoru za HSG za iduci ciklus, pa ako ide jos netko, moze past i neka kava


Sretno! I nakon HSG-a ti odmah želim prirodnu trudnoću!
I raspitaj se sutra sve gore, tko, što, gdje, kako i kada. Znaš već onih 550 pitanja, krio, anestezija itd.   :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Naravno    :Grin:  
I javim odmah ovdje...

----------


## tikica_69

Kuna odustao od mog HSG-a....jako los spremiogram imamo pa me ne zeli muciti time. Kaze da cemo jako tesko prirodno  :Sad:  
Ali smo dogovorili ICSI iz prirodnjaka (Klomifen) iduci ciklus. Evo, tako da znate, pocinju i sa stimuliranim postupcima.
Punkcije se rade u opcoj, nakon transfera se lezi sat, dva. Za krio zaboravih pitati, ali budem pocetkom veljace kad krenem na folikulimetrije. 
Sorry.....   :Grin:

----------


## thaia28

imaju krio, danas saznala...   :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> imaju krio, danas saznala...


Ajme, super, je li to znači da će ga upotrebljavat, tj. da će odmah počet s krio pohranu (naime, sama nabavka krioprezervatora ne garantira i brz početak korištenja)? Valjda hoće, a vjerojatno je to i razlog dolaska biologa iz Rijeke, koliko kužim, u Ri nemaju kriopohranu pa mu je to, valjda, izazov.

----------


## laky

> Kuna odustao od mog HSG-a....jako los spremiogram imamo pa me ne zeli muciti time. Kaze da cemo jako tesko prirodno  
> Ali smo dogovorili ICSI iz prirodnjaka (Klomifen) iduci ciklus. Evo, tako da znate, pocinju i sa stimuliranim postupcima.
> Punkcije se rade u opcoj, nakon transfera se lezi sat, dva. Za krio zaboravih pitati, ali budem pocetkom veljace kad krenem na folikulimetrije. 
> Sorry.....


 :D  :D  :D i zelim da ti MB netreba

----------


## Vali

Super!  :D 

Tikica probija led! Sretno!

----------


## Tia

> ... koliko kužim, u Ri nemaju kriopohranu


krio je stigao u Rijeku mislim u studenom, navodno su se čekale nekakve dozvole za rad ili tako nešto.
Jedva čekam potvrdu da je krenulo. Veselim se tome iako mi to neće trebati još 2 godine

----------


## lastavica1979

Ja isto cekam m pa da se dogovorim za hsg,al nadam se da ce me ubacit u ovom ciklusu,vec mi tak ide na zivce to cekanje. Isto cu u vinograskoj obavit hsg i vracam se vv jer nezelim napustit svog dr L koji mi tako lijepo tepa kad dojdem hahaha

----------


## uporna

> Kuna odustao od mog HSG-a....jako los spremiogram imamo pa me ne zeli muciti time. Kaze da cemo jako tesko prirodno  
> Ali smo dogovorili ICSI iz prirodnjaka (Klomifen) iduci ciklus. Evo, tako da znate, pocinju i sa stimuliranim postupcima.
> Punkcije se rade u opcoj, nakon transfera se lezi sat, dva. Za krio zaboravih pitati, ali budem pocetkom veljace kad krenem na folikulimetrije. 
> Sorry.....


A mi se napisali na temu odustajanja. Baš me veseli što si u akcijil  :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

*uporna*  :Kiss:  
Ja se dizem, padam, dizem, padam i sve to mogu u jednom danu   :Grin:

----------


## uporna

> *uporna*  
> Ja se dizem, padam, dizem, padam i sve to mogu u jednom danu


Ma kad si ti superžena.  :Love:

----------


## mala2

tikice, hvala na informacijama!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ella roo

Pratim u stopu, ako fulam u Petrovoj, javljam se kod zemljaka.

----------


## Šiškica

Čekala sam 1dc ..  da se javim Dr. Kuni za HSG..

javim sutra što sam dogovorila..

----------


## Šiškica

Napokon imam dogovoreno u *Utorak u 13:00*  :D  :D  :D 

nisam skužila jel idem na HSG ili na  dogovor  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Bebel

Šiškica  :D 
Što god bilo nadam se da ćeš konačno dobiti nekakav odgovor   :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

> Napokon imam dogovoreno u *Utorak u 13:00*  :D  :D  :D 
> 
> nisam skužila jel idem na HSG ili na  dogovor


Na dogovor pretpostavljam...HSG rade 8-10 dc

----------


## Šiškica

da meni je u utorak *8 dc..*  - 

valjda je onda stvarno pretraga a ne dogovor   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## tikica_69

Pa daj ga nazovi...ajde zelim ti da bude brzo i bezbolno i nadasve ucinkovito   :Wink:

----------


## tikica_69

Siskice, sretno sutra   :Bye:

----------


## BLIZU

sretno vam!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Biene

Tikica sretno!
Šiškice sretno, nek bude brzo, bezbolno i učinkovito.  :Heart:

----------


## Šiškica

Našla sam si zamjene za sutra  da mogu u miru Božjem hodočastit po Vinogradskoj.. 

Najbolje će biti kad mi kaže dođite idući ciklus   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   - e onda sam stvarno pehist.. . ovo mi je treći ciklus što se borim s HSG   :Laughing:  

javim vam sutra novosti ..  :Smile:

----------


## BLIZU

joj gdje su novosti?? :/

----------


## amyx

> Našla sam si zamjene za sutra  da mogu u miru Božjem hodočastit po Vinogradskoj.. 
> 
> Najbolje će biti kad mi kaže dođite idući ciklus     - e onda sam stvarno pehist.. . ovo mi je treći ciklus što se borim s HSG   
> 
> javim vam sutra novosti ..


  :Cekam:   :Cekam:   :Cekam:

----------


## tinaka

I mene zanima Vinogradska... nekako je imam u vidu kao skoru alternativu... :Smile:  
Nego, jel se može ova tema priklamati da bude uvijek na vrhu?!

----------


## tikica_69

> I mene zanima Vinogradska... nekako je imam u vidu kao skoru alternativu... 
> Nego, jel se može ova tema priklamati da bude uvijek na vrhu?!


Da, bas sam to i ja htjela predloziti moderatorima   :Yes:

----------


## Šiškica

Evo me drage moje.. danas ipak nije napravljen HSG  ..

Bio je  dogovor i naručena sam u petak u jedan ..
Ugodno sam iznenađena dr. Kunom.. ljubazan i ugodan dr.  - spreman za dogovor..

opet moram uzeti slobodan dan jer u petak radim od 11:30 do 15:30

----------


## ZO

sretno   :Heart:

----------


## Šiškica

i opet ništa od HSG..  :Evil or Very Mad:  
 dr. Kuna kaže nema materijala za napraviti pretragu..

da dođem u ponedjeljak u jedan.. opet   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  - 

ne kužim kak nije kasno raditi HSG 14dc - ak su mi ciklusi od 30 do 34 dana.. :?  :? 

ma zapravo počela sam se miriti da sam  još jedan ciklus po****** (ovo je već treći)..  :Evil or Very Mad:   - jer mi isto tako možei u pon. reći nema materijala ili bila je O pa ne možemo napraviti pretragu..

ja sam teški pehist   :Sad:

----------


## uporna

Šiškica a da ujutro prvo nazoveš da li imaju materijala a ne da bezveze dolaziš?

----------


## tikica_69

> ja sam teški pehist


A, cekaj da na mene dodje red   :Laughing:  
Mislim da mi nema ravne po pehu   :Grin:

----------


## ZO

ah šiškice to kad krene onda traje   :Sad:

----------


## Biene

Šiškice da te malo i ovdje ohrabrim i da ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da brzo obaviš HSG.  :Heart:

----------


## Šiškica

danas su mi od muke suze, u nekoliko navratam, samo tekle...  :Crying or Very sad:  

 sama  sebe sam  smirivala onom metodom "slatki limun" tj. probati gledat pozitivno ... 
pozitivno je da mogu    :Preskace uze:  cijeli vikend ..
- umjesto da me sve boli .. 

 ipak muža mi nije neko vrijeme bilo doma.. treba to nadoknadit..  :Embarassed:

----------


## tinaka

Nema materijala?! :shock: 
Ajoj, a ja mislila da je to samo na SD moguće...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tikica_69

> pozitivno je da mogu    cijeli vikend ..
> - umjesto da me sve boli .. 
>  ipak muža mi nije neko vrijeme bilo doma.. treba to nadoknadit..


E, to je duh, bravo  :D  :D  :D

----------


## BLIZU

drzite se cure puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Musica001

Pozdrav svima!! Prvi put sam na forumu. Istina je za Vinogradsku bolnicu da počinju ili će početi sa MPO, jer sam bila kod njih i na pregledu kod dr.Kune

----------


## BLIZU

bokis dobro dosla i puno srece~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

jel to znači da dr.Tomić više uopće neće raditi u IVF poliklinici?   :Sad:  
mi krajem godine planirali ponovo do njega, al ako bude samo u Vinogradskoj onda ništa od toga...

----------


## Šiškica

:D  :D  :D  :D napokon sam napravila HSG u Vinogradskoj kod dr. Kune..

Nije bilo tak strašno.. malo bolucka.. brzo gotovo.. :D  :D 

i najvažnije *jajovodi su prohodni*  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Vali

*šiškica*, bravo!!!  :D

----------


## tinaka

Šiškice, super!
Jel može neki dojam o Vinogradskoj, onako objektivno-subjektivan?!   :Wink:

----------


## tikica_69

*Siskice*, bravo  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Šiškica

Dojam je da su sestre uglavnom sve odreda neke nabrijane .. odbruse ti bez problema..  :Mad:   ( - za razliku od VV..)
Strašne su gužve.. znači treba jaaaako puno strpljenja.. 

Kod njih mi je zapravo mješavina pozitivno - negativnih iskustava..
ali bez obzira na sve odlučila sam kad ostanem trudna ići kod njih .. 

Jedino šteta što dr. Kuna neće vjerojatno  tad raditi na trudnoćama ego na potpomognutoj..

Sve pohvale dr. Kuni jako ljubazan, pristojan, pažljiv doktor.. a i sestra koja je bila s njim na HSG je jako simpa.. 
Oboje su me pohvalili kak sam dobro podnijela pretragu, nisam ni jednom jauknula.. i baš im je bilo drago što je sve prohodno..

----------


## andream

A MPO radi samo dr Kuna ili i neki drugi ginekolog?

----------


## tinaka

Hvala, Šiškice, tak neke mi je baš bilo potrebno da steknem neku uvodnu predodžbu   :Love:

----------


## Kajoja

bravo šiškice! za hrabrost i zajajnike.

----------


## tikica_69

> A MPO radi samo dr Kuna ili i neki drugi ginekolog?


Kuna za sad

----------


## uporna

Šiškice bravo za prohodne jajovode. :D

----------


## tiki_a

> jel to znači da dr.Tomić više uopće neće raditi u IVF poliklinici?   
> mi krajem godine planirali ponovo do njega, al ako bude samo u Vinogradskoj onda ništa od toga...


Ginger, i meni je žao   :Sad:  . Iako sam kod prof. Šimunića, svaki drugi puta sam kod dr. Tomića jer uglavnom dolazim poslije posla, na aspiraciji kod njega najčešće, uvijek mi lijepo pokaže na ekranu što se događa...Bila sam u četvrtak kod njega na uzv u Poliklinici... jedna znanica mi je rekla da odlazi 25-tog, to bi već moralo biti. Eto i ja se nadam da će biti i na starom mjestu, ali manje je vjerojatno.

----------


## Šiškica

Cure ja mislim da dosta njih radi i dalje paralelno u  privatnim klinikama- po potrebi..

A uostalom mislim da u Vinogradskoj s početka neće biti gužve.. zato što ljudi uglavnom ne znaju da im se otvara odjel MPO.. Zašto ne probate kod njih .. mislim da će biti dobar tim gore..

----------


## MAJONI974

Šiškice, i ja ti čestitam! Evo, ja sam nova članica i nakon tri godine čekanja, muž i ja smo konačno odlučili poduzeti nešto. Moram obaviti HSG  i imam dogovor u Vinogradskoj  (dr Kuna)  prekosutra. Možda je glupo pitanje, ali trebam li imati uputnicu za taj prvi dogovor? Nisam nikada dosad išla ni u jednu od bolnica pa uopće nemam iskustva. 
Inače sam sa nalazima već bila kod dr Radončića u Viliju pa je preporučio inseminaciju. Obzirom na cijene, zasad se nisam odlučila za privatnu polikliniku.

----------


## Šiškica

da moraš imati uputnicu ..
 uz to obavezno briseve, papu i vjerojatno povjest bolesti - da se vidi tko te i zašto šalje na HSG.. 
ak je sve oK  naručit će te vjerojatno na pretragu između 7 i 10 dana ciklusa..

----------


## Šiškica

Majoni pitaj dr. Kunu jel možeš kod njega dalje u postupke.. oni uskoro počinju s radom.. (mislim MPO)

----------


## tikica_69

Evo ja sam u petak na prvoj folikulimteriji...jest da mi je tada tek 6. dan ciklusa, ali zeli vidjeti kako reagiram na Klomifen, pa da vidimo hocemo li ubaciti i koji Gonal

----------


## rikikiki

Tikice ... vibrrrrram za petak, da bude lijepih folikulića! Opet smo zajedno u akciji, ovaj put u različitim klinikama. Možda nam promjena klinike donese sreću  :Love:  
Šiškice, bravo za hrabrost i čestitam na nalazu  :Kiss:  

Svim curama koje će u postupke u Vinogradsku želim puno uspjeha :D

----------


## tikica_69

Hvala *rikikiki*  :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

> Evo ja sam u petak na prvoj folikulimteriji...jest da mi je tada tek 6. dan ciklusa, ali zeli vidjeti kako reagiram na Klomifen, pa da vidimo hocemo li ubaciti i koji Gonal


O, super, daj Bože da ti s prvim uspjehom "krstiš" novo MPO mjesto i novog MPO doktora   :Heart:  !

----------


## tikica_69

*ina33*, daj boze da se tvoje rijeci pozlatile   :Kiss:

----------


## BLIZU

tikica69 drzim ti fige...

----------


## BLIZU

> tikica69 drzim ti fige...


bit cu na forumu sutra oko 8 na vecer jer radim a imas i moj br moba da se dogovorimo za kavu

----------


## tikica_69

*BLIZU*, dogovoreno   :Kiss:

----------


## MAJONI974

> Majoni pitaj dr. Kunu jel možeš kod njega dalje u postupke.. oni uskoro počinju s radom.. (mislim MPO)


Hoću, pitati ću ga svakako, zato bih i išla tamo da sve obavim na jednom mjestu. Spremila sam nalaze i sutra idem...
Hvala na info!

----------


## Vali

*tikice*, sretno!

----------


## thaia28

*tikice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj postupak   :Love:  

*majoni974* sretno danas na dogovoru!   :Kiss:

----------


## Kapric

Sasvim sam nova na forumu, ali znam da je dr. Tomić doista prešao na Vinogradsku.

Izuzetno je ugodan i vrstan liječnik, svima ga toplo preporučam. Osobno čekam drugo i treće "njegovo" dijete i, iako sam svjesna da je to zasluga podjednako liječnika i biologa, nadam se da će i na Vinogradskoj imati sjajne rezultate kao na IVF-u. Svima vam želim ugodne trudnoće i mnogo sretne djece.

----------


## amel

Samo da Tikici zaželim sreću (znat će ona zašto posebno nju pratim  :Smile:  ) i svima vam kažem da je dr. Kuna bio na edukaciji na VV kod dr. L-dakle učio je od najboljeg i koliko sam na VV  imala doticaja sa njim čini mi se jako stručan i sposoban pa cure sretno i u dobrim ste rukama!!!

----------


## tikica_69

*amel*,    :Kiss:   :Wink:

----------


## ZO

curke sretno   :Heart:

----------


## BLIZU

mislim na vas   :Heart:

----------


## MAJONI974

Danas sam bila na prvom dogovoru sa dr Kunom. Dojmovi su vrlo pozitivni, upoznala sam biologa koji je pogledao spermiogram, isto jako simpa i pozitivan. Moram ponoviti briseve ( jer sam ih zadnji put radila prije 1 godine), to ću učiniti sutra  i onda mogu na HSG. A nakon toga, naravno u odgovarajući postupak. Veseli me što sam se konačno pokrenula i što činim nešto za sebe.  
Hvala svima na podršci  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Mene danas pogledao dr. Tomic, 6.dc mi je, samo na Klomifenu (od sutra idemo na Menopur), u ljevom njente, u desnom 4 komada (12, 2x10 i 9mm) sto je za 6. dc super.
U ponedjeljak na zadnju folikulimetriju, a onda ce valjda u srijedu i punkcija. E sad, dolazi ono znojenje - a ima li sto u njima   :Laughing:  
Dojmovi o dr. Tomicu - vidi se da je strucnjak u tome, ali nekak mi je "mrgud"  :/ 
E da, i ja sam gore prva za IVF - pionir (ili ti ga pokusni kunic)   :Grin:

----------


## rikikiki

Tikica, bravo .... situacija je super, a ako će te punktirati dr. Tomić ... nemaš brige, njemu ne "bježe" stanice! Vibram za ponedjeljak!   :Kiss:

----------


## Vali

> E da, i ja sam gore prva za IVF - pionir (ili ti ga pokusni kunic)


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pokusnog kunića! Pa ti krstiš odjel!
Nema veze kaj je dr. T mrgud, bitno je da zna kaj radi! Sretno!

----------


## tikica_69

Da, on ce me obraditi  :D 
Hvala rikikiki   :Kiss:

----------


## tinaka

> E da, i ja sam gore prva za IVF - pionir (ili ti ga pokusni kunic)


Već vidim naslove u novinama "Tikica ulazi u povijest..."   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

> tikica_69 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E da, i ja sam gore prva za IVF - pionir (ili ti ga pokusni kunic)  
> 
> 
> Već vidim naslove u novinama "Tikica ulazi u povijest..."


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   mos mislit

----------


## pirica

*tikica* sretno   :Heart:

----------


## Deja2

tikica, sretno!  :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Hvala curke   :Heart:

----------


## BLIZU

tikice sretno ti  :Love:

----------


## elena

tikica, sretno i ~~~~~~~ da krstiš odjel kako treba, a to je sa jednom velikooom betom

----------


## Ginger

*tiki_a* hvala za info, stvarno sam tužna što je dr.T. otišao  :Sad:  
išla bih zbog njega u Vinogradsku, al dok god budem mogla plaćati idem privatno (mislim, jelte, kad krenem opet)

*Kapric* to znači da uopće više neće biti na IVF poliklinici?

*tikica_69* i meni se na početku činilo da je mrgud, al kad smo se bolje upoznali, više mi se to nije činilo
meni i mm-u je super!
i sretno ti bilo!

----------


## thaia28

*tikice*, pionirko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe. super mi se čini tvoja reakcija na stimulaciju i sigurna sam da će biti dovoljno stanica! jaaaako me zanima tvoje iskustvo i daj pliiiz pitaj za frižider - da li radi!   :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

> *tikice*,  daj pliiiz pitaj za frižider - da li radi!


E, da...jesam tupson...uvijek to zaboravim   :Embarassed:

----------


## thaia28

to je sigurno od uzbuđenja   :Wink:   pratim budno tvoju priču i zato ne štedi riječi na dojmove   :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

> Tikica, bravo .... situacija je super, a ako će te punktirati dr. Tomić ... nemaš brige, njemu ne "bježe" stanice! Vibram za ponedjeljak!


Potpisuje i jedna žena s iskustvom   :Wink:

----------


## Mariel

Tikice ~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Kapric

*gGinger,* koliko sam shvatila, Tomic vise nece raditi na IVF-u.

*Tikice,* sretno i noge u zrak nakon transfera (tj. koljena na prsa).  :Grin:   To je moj privatni recept, znanstveno potpuno nedokazan, ali imam jedno dijete i cekam jos dvoje po toj metodi (ionako ti stave neki jastuk pod riticu, pa ovime samo jos pomognes). Skoditi ne moze. Tomic doista na prvu moze djelovati kao mrgud, ali ne obaziri se. Ima izvrsne rezultate i uopce nije mrgud. Samo veselo - veselima bebe rado dodju.

----------


## tikica_69

> Samo veselo - veselima bebe rado dodju.


Gle me   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## gara

Rade li IVF-ICSI u Vinogradskoj?

----------


## tikica_69

> Rade li IVF-ICSI u Vinogradskoj?


Da

----------


## gara

Super,bas super,mislim da cu onda kod njih po jos jednu bebicu,tj.kod dr.Tomica,on mi je na IVF poliklinici donio srecu od prve,moja mrvica sada ima tri mjeseca!
Nadam se samo da nece biti duge liste cekanja.

----------


## tikica_69

> Nadam se samo da nece biti duge liste cekanja.


Za sada nema cekanja...

----------


## lberc

Tikice sretno...nadam se da ćeš ti biti prva uspjela ivf trudnoća u Vinogradskoj....a i sa kamerama imaš već iskustva pa ti neće biti problem kad te budu snimali za televiziju,naravno i tvoju bebicu.

----------


## *nada*

Pozdrav svima! 
Pratim vas povremeno, bolje rečeno kada me uhvati "fjaka". 

Uglavnom imamo problema kao i svi ostali koji se javljaju. 
Ukratko: MM 76 -03.07 oligoasthenozoospermia
              JA  77 - svo poetrage u najboljem redu, drugim riječima sve ok.
Iza nas su dva neuspjela ICSI na IVF-u (dr. Tomić). Prvi ICSI u 05.08. betaHcg nisam ni uspjela vadit (procurila). Drugi u 10.08. vraćene dvije jako dobre blastociste, jedna se primila, u 9 tj dijagnoza blighted ovum. 04.12.2008. bila kiretaža u petrovoj. 

Uglavnom: sa IVF dojmovi jako pozitivni pogotovo dr. Tomoć, samo riječi hvale. Možete pitati šta god vam nije jasno ili vas zanima, dr. odgovori, objasni... Stvarno super. U sri sam bila ponovo na pregledu i ako Bog da u trećem mj ćemo u novi postupak. Samo što smo ostali jako tužni jer je dr. Tomić prešao na Vinogredsku. Nadam se da će i gore imati velikih uspjeha kao i na IVF. Razgovarali jesmo da pređemo u Vinogradsku dr. Tomiću ali razmišljanja smo da (svaka čast svakome) i drugi doktori na IVF znat će obaviti aspiraciju i transfer. Mislimo da su ipak biolozi i preparati koji se koriste pri oplodnji možda ipak kvalitetniji nego u državnim ustanovama.

Tako da oni koji su odlučili krenuti na Vinogradsku dr. Tomiću neka se ništa ne brinu, stvarno su u jako dobrim rukama. Dr. je stvarno stručan i da si truda. Kažem to iz svog iskustva a nadam se da će i vaša biti pozitivna, a pogotovo kada vam živote pomrse jedni mali anđeli.

----------


## BLIZU

*nada* sretno i neka es obistini~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

Potpisujem *nadu* vezano za dr. T., a isto tako i za važnost lab-a i biologa, naravno.

----------


## tikica_69

Hvala cure, malo ste me sad utjesile, jer meni je dr. Tomic stvarno djelovao "mutavo". Kaj je najgore, meni je prvi dojam najbitniji, ali ako vi kazete da sam u krivu, rado cu vam vjerovati. Sutra sam u 8 opet gore, pa sa kasnije javim, nadam se sa dobrim vijestima.

----------


## *nada*

Nekada prvi dojam zna i prevariti. Bilo je situacija na IVF da su parovi od dr. Šimunića prešli dr. Tomiću upravo iz razloga jer šta god da te zanima možeš slobodno pitati. Dobiti ćeš odgovor i što je najbitnije uvijek će imati toliko vremena da ti odgovori. Zato Tikice_69 noćas mirno spavaj jer vidjet ćeš da će sutra biti sve ok. 
Ne vjerujem da ćeš doživjeti što smo mi na VV. Muž je doktoru postavio pitanje da bi ovaj rekao da je sa njim završio i da nema više vremena sve što nas zanima neka žena pita ginekologa. Drugim riječima "marš van" ili plati pa će biti vremena.
Od tog trenutka smo se odlučili za IVF.  Istina je da se bolnice nemogu nikako uspoređivati sa privatnicima i zbog toga mi je jako žao jer sam i sama zdravstveni radnik. 
 Ali stvarno OSMIJEH I LIJEPA RIJEČ ništa ne koštaju. 

Zato ne preostaje nam ništa drugo nego dignuti glave gore i biti jake. Bogu hvala da ne moraju muškarci rađati  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## tiki_a

Meni nije bitno da me dr. šarmira, bitno mi je da se vidi da je stručan, da zna dobro tempirati štopericu, odrediti vrstu hormona, napraviti aspiraciju...i odgovoriti na pokoje važnije pitanje, ponekad sa puno volje (tako me jednom Tomić iznenadio), a drugi puta sa mrgud facom. Ne zamjeram to previše.

----------


## barbi26

*Tikica* ja se nadam da si sanirala onaj povišeni PRL, jer ne vidim smisla ići glavom kroz zid uz očit problem. Želim ti puno sreće u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i ugodniji slijedeći susret s dr.T.   :Love:

----------


## amyx

*nada* a kod kojeg dr na VV ste doživjeli to neugodno iskustvo? Baš me zanima jer je ovo prvi put da sam čula nekaj negativno od tamo a već sam dvije godine gore.

----------


## Kapric

> Kapric prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Samo veselo - veselima bebe rado dodju.
> 
> 
> Gle me


 :D sretno.  :D

----------


## kate32

Cure, 

evo i ja nakon 2 neuspjela postupka IVF-a razmišljam o vinogradskoj. Samo me zanima da li ima liste čekanja i pošto nikad nisam bila tamo da li će me uopče primiti i dali znate koji je doktor za preporučiti.

----------


## tikica_69

Moj drugi dojam o dr. Tomicu je jos gori   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Danas dodjem 10 do 8 jer su mi rekli da dodjem od 8 i samo jedna zena prije mene. Do 08:10 nas je vec bilo 6. Dolazi dr. i fino nasmije se jednoj i kaze, odite vi, pa nakon toga drugoj, pa odite vi i ja skuzim da on fino sebi prvo svoje pacijentice uzima a onda onog tko eventulano ostane. Naravno u 15 do 9 neki sastanak i ja fino cekala do pola 10 da me doktor pogleda. 
Razumijem da ima svoje pacijentice, ali ovo je nekorektno i neprofesionalno kako kod okrenes i obrnes   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Sve se bojim treceg dojma   :Sad:

----------


## tikica_69

Naravno, od jada se nisam opet sjetila pitati za krio   :Sad:

----------


## rikikiki

I od jada nisi napisala kakva je situacija? Kakvi su folikulići...endo...možda uskoro punkcija???  :Kiss:

----------


## rikikiki

> I od jada nisi napisala kakva je situacija? Kakvi su folikulići...endo...možda uskoro punkcija???


vidla sam na drugim temama ... bravo... folikulići izgledaju obećavajuće
~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu punkciju  :Love:

----------


## tinaka

Ajoj Tikice, baš mi je žao!  :Love:  
Sada čekamo da se javi neka od ovih pacijentica koje su išle prije tebe, pa da čujemo kaj je to bilo   :Wink:

----------


## mmaslacak

Tikice, ne daj se obeshrabriti, ja svaki put kod dr B budem "naručena" oko podne, narvno čekam čekam i skoro završi sa ambulantom jel me s Jadranka i s Pera zaborave zapisati da sam stigla pa sve one koje su došle poslije mene završe ja i dalje stojim u hodniku kao siroče, ne trebam ni reći da se svaki put pojavim još sat vremena prije.
Samo su me jednom zapisale.
A najčešće mi potrefi da je s Jadranka gore pa se ne usudim niš pitati   :Laughing:

----------


## uporna

*tikice* nemoj se žalostiti. Jednostavno tako to funkcionira ako nije privat već državna klinika. Nije profesionalno ali je tako. Ali zato ćeš ti biti trudna ziher. :Kiss:  
I ja kad dođem u bolnicu gdje imam nekog iskoristim da dođem prije na red. To ti je tako. Gdje nemam sjedim i čekam i čekam i nema druge.

----------


## *nada*

Tikice baš mi je žao što si danas tako prošla kod dr. Tomića. Kako je "uporna" rekla tako ti je to u državnim ustanovama. Od bratića ženu su na dan punkcije na VV naručili da dođe ujutro u 7:30 a na red je došla u podne. Nisam znala da se naručuje tako rano, ali dobro, svak ima svoj princip rada. Sve će to proći i biti zaboravljeno samo neka ishod bude pozitivan. To ti od   :Heart:  želim a i svima drugima.

----------


## *nada*

Da odgovorim, amyx onaj neugodni dr. na VV je bio dr. Martinac. 
Žalosno je da je to gore na VV tako kako je. U drugim ustanovama nismo ni bili a i toplo se nadam da nećemo ni morati.
 Ispada da stvarno je čovjek jadan kad oboli.
 Završila sam višu medicinsku, prošla sve bolnica u zagrebu, vidjela sve i svašta što neki nemogu ni zamisliti, ali naj veći šok je bio da su se "98 u dubravi otkazivale operacije jer nije bilo konca za šivanje. Mada po mom mišljenju situacija nije ništa bolja. Nadam se da će ova reforma donijeti barem nešta bolje.

----------


## amyx

*nada* sad mi je lakše. Pa to nije naš MPO dr. Ja sam misla da ste to doživjeli od Lučingera ili Alebića, tako da me to jako iznenadilo. Ostala sa  :shock: . Ali naši A i L nisu takvi,jako su dragi i susretljivi. 8)

----------


## laky

i ja sam mislila reagirati ali sma presutila.Ali zar dr Martinac nebi bas muzu trebao posvetiti vise paznje

----------


## milivoj73

bio sam kod dr Martinca (nije više na VV) sad ga je zamjenio dr.Peroš čini mi se...iskreno meni kad je rekao da je gotov sa mnom bio sam sretan (nakon godinu dana hodanja po KBO urologiji) ...osjećao sam da je pravi posao kod dr L...kod mene ima dovoljno materijala i ne znam što bi više kontrolirao kod androloga...uglavnom laky zar nije rezultat stigao s druge strrane hodnika :D 
a i umalo bez spreja ostade  :Laughing:

----------


## tikica_69

Evo ja danas napokon kod dr. Kune   :Grin:  
Sve pod kontrolom 18/18/17/17/13 mm (ovaj zadnji, nist od njega) , end 9mm, veceras jos 2 Menopura + stoperica, cetvrtak punkcija i to sa narkozom  :D  :D  :D

----------


## rikikiki

> Evo ja danas napokon kod dr. Kune   
> Sve pod kontrolom 18/18/17/17/13 mm (ovaj zadnji, nist od njega) , end 9mm, veceras jos 2 Menopura + stoperica, cetvrtak punkcija i to sa narkozom  :D  :D  :D


Wow, lijepih li folikulića ... a punkcija .. kraljevski tretman 8) 
Držim fige za ugodno spavanje i četiri lijepe stanice   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Opa, nude i narkozu, zasad stvarno super  :Smile: !

----------


## uporna

Bravo *tikica* za tvoju ekipu.  :D 

Al' će sad pasti navala na Vinogradsku za kraljevski tretman.  :Grin:

----------


## tikica_69

Krio nemaju zbog zakonskih propisa, ali ako ce biti odobreno zamrzavanje, kazu da ga nabave za tri dana.....

----------


## kate32

Cure,

dali je duga lista čekanja za IVF u vinogradskoj? Ja bi rado prešla tamo ali neznam kod kojeg doktora i gdje i kako da se tamo naručim. Do sada sam bila u Petrovoj ali gužva je ogromna i čeka sa po godinu dana.( već ima iza sebe dva neuspješna IVF-a). Ako netko zna odgovor molila bih da mi pomogne.

----------


## tikica_69

*kate32*, nije guzva i mozes se naruciti, cekanja nema, na PP sam ti poslala broj na koji se mozes naruciti

----------


## curka

Dakle, dr. su ok   :Smile:  
Tko su i kakvi biolozi ?  :? 
Budući da je odjel nov, pretpostavljam da je i oprema nova ( za razliku od ostalih bolnica) ?!
I nema liste čekanja ?!!!  :D 
Zvuči prilično dobro  8)

----------


## tikica_69

Odjel je sasvim nov, o biologu sam od frendice cula sve najbolje, mladi decko, nadobudan (isli su skupa u srednju), oprema ja skroz nova....sve je novo i dobro izgleda

----------


## kate32

Hvala tikice na brzom odgovoru. Dali se naručuje na pregled ili na IVF ili dogovor za protoko.Ni sama neznam pošto tamo idem prvi put. Oprostite na mom neznanju!!!!

----------


## tikica_69

Da, nazovi ih i reci ce ti kad mozes doci, bilo na pregled, bilo dogovor

----------


## kate32

Puno ti hvala tikica, nazovem ih sutra pa ču vas izvjestiti o daljnjim događanjima.

----------


## *nada*

Baš mi je drago tikice da je sve ok. Po veličini folikulići su dobri, do veđenja će već biti 20 ako ne i veći. Držimo fige da iz njih budu i 4 jako dobre js i neka pogode pravog "punoglavca" i da vidiš kaj buš imala pune ruke posla za godinu dana :D  :D  :D

----------


## andream

Bilo bi baš dobro da tikica kao prvi pacijent bude "bingo"! vibramo svi skupa ~~~~~

----------


## *nada*

Znam da nem je svima jako teško kada ne uspije. Taj tren ruši nam se cijeli svijet (barem meni). Taj dan samo "cmoljim" kako kaže MM, a drugi dan je već glava gore i opet smo u utrci zas dvojke  :Laughing:  
Tko ja tješim sam sebe. 

Tikica drago mi je za anesteziju mada mislim da ti možda nebi ni trebala. Što manje anestezija tokom života to bolje. Zavisi i kakav netko ima prag bili. Na IVF daju intravenozno samo nešta za omamljivanje, brzo popusti. Zadnji puta za vrijeme punkcije sam cijelo vrijeme razgovarala sa dr. Tomićem i skoro ništa osjetila. Kaže ti da se napneš, mali jače zakašlješ, on pikne jednom i drugi puta i za par sec je sve gotovo (a bilo na desnom 6 folikulića a na lijevom 5).

----------


## kate32

I ja se pridružujem vibiricama za tikicu...

----------


## tikica_69

> Tikica drago mi je za anesteziju mada mislim da ti možda nebi ni trebala. Što manje anestezija tokom života to bolje. Zavisi i kakav netko ima prag bili. Na IVF daju intravenozno samo nešta za omamljivanje, brzo popusti. Zadnji puta za vrijeme punkcije sam cijelo vrijeme razgovarala sa dr. Tomićem i skoro ništa osjetila. Kaže ti da se napneš, mali jače zakašlješ, on pikne jednom i drugi puta i za par sec je sve gotovo (a bilo na desnom 6 folikulića a na lijevom 5).


Ah, prezivjela sam takvih 5 pa mi bas i nisu bile bezbolne. Kad se sjetim one sa 6 JS u stimuliranom kad ih cetvero bilo na meni da nekaj ne razbijem tam   :Laughing:  
No, ovo mi je prva anestezija u zivotu i sa gustom cu je priustiti   :Grin:

----------


## Kjara

tikica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~od   :Heart:   da ovaj put bude bingo   :Kiss:

----------


## BLIZU

tikice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Bravo tikica za lijepe folikule. Na toj veličini ja bi več jučer primila štopericu   :Grin:  I endić ti je super. Sretno!

----------


## thaia28

> Krio nemaju zbog zakonskih propisa, ali ako ce biti odobreno zamrzavanje, kazu da ga nabave za tri dana.....


  :Sad:   šteta... ali ne kužim baš ovaj dio zbog zakonskih propisa..

*tikice*, sretno!!! sve zvuči odlično  :Smile:

----------


## Lambi

tikice ,sve ide po planu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se tako i nastavi  :Love:

----------


## ella roo

Vibram i ja....i pratim pomno.

----------


## curka

tikice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  
jedva čekam da nam objaviš broj malenih   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## alec

*tikice*~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju punkciju i da uspješno probiješ led   :Heart:  .

----------


## tikica_69

Hvala drage moje   :Heart:

----------


## BLIZU

bravo cure...puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve  :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

Tikica, nadam se da je punkcija bila uspješna   :Kiss:  
Čekamo rezultat!

----------


## Kjara

tikica   :Cekam:   i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da je bila uspješna  :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Evo komadi, dobili 2 js, dobre, sutra u 10 zovem da vidim kako je proslo udvaranje   :Grin:  
Nisu me uspavali, ali dobila sam nesto od cega sam bila toliko drvena da nit sam mogla ista rec a ni pomaknut se, a sto je najbitnije, vjerojatno ne bi osjetila ni da su mi noge pilili   :Laughing:  
Jos uvijek sam sva zdrogirana, pa idem lec prije nego poljubim patos   :Grin:

----------


## Kjara

samo ti odmori zasluzila si
 :D  :D  :D bravo za 2 js ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ludi provod u labosu  :Love:

----------


## rikikiki

Oooo, super za dva komada ..... sada vibramo da se curke i dečki malo "spetljaju" ~~~~~~~~~  :Joggler:

----------


## BLIZU

tikice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za jednu i drugu mrvu 
sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Šiškica

Tikice ...  sretno   :Heart:

----------


## Vali

*tikice*, super!  :D  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## Deja2

tikice, super!
Je li dr.Tomić radio punkciju?

----------


## tinaka

Tikice, glavno da je prošlo bez problema, a malo droge dobro će ti doći za opuštanje  :Grin:

----------


## tikica_69

> tikice, super!
> Je li dr.Tomić radio punkciju?


Je. dr. Tomic a dr. Kuna je asistirao i komentirao i mene tetosio   :Grin:

----------


## thaia28

*tikice*  :D  za dvije lijepe stanice, neka od njih postane barem jedna predivna bebica   :Heart:  

znači, zadovoljna si sa postupkom gore? ja sanjam o punkciji prije koje se ne tresem kao prutić   :Embarassed:

----------


## tikica_69

Odlicni su svi bili na punkciji...stalno su pricali sa mnom, sestra me je drzala za ruku bez obzira sto nisam nista ni vidjela ni osjetila i jedva usta otvarala od droge  :Laughing:  
Cijelo vrijeme su govorili sto rade i koliko jos (mada je meni bilo tak sve svejedno) i vec nakon prve epruvetice je biolog iz prostorije do vikal - "Imamo vec jednu!"
Nakon punkcije sam ostala tamo u sobi lezati jos sat i pol: Fino su me utoplili, rekli da pola sata ne smijem piti a onda mi donijeli vode. Dolazili su me jedan po jedan svako malo pogledati da vide jel sam ok.
Ma super su! Svaka pohvala cijeloj ekipi gore!

----------


## thaia28

zvuči odlično!    :Smile:     za poželjeti   :Wink:  

i još mi nije jasan onaj dio za krio, ma ne kužim kak sada nemaju  :?  stvarno se nadam da će ga uskoro dobiti

----------


## Kapric

tikice, bravo i sretno dalje!

----------


## tikica_69

Jedna se oplodila i pocela lijepo dijeliti, druga se jos necka.
Al imamo jednu  :D   :D   :D 
U nedjelju u 9 ujutro transfer   :Kiss:

----------


## elena

> Jedna se oplodila i pocela lijepo dijeliti, druga se jos necka.
> Al imamo jednu  :D   :D   :D 
> U nedjelju u 9 ujutro transfer


Super  :D , ~~~~~~~ za nedjelju!

----------


## Lambi

:D  :D  :D ,već vidim ko će biti prva trudnica iz Vinog.,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Wink:

----------


## Mariel

:D Bravo Tikice za stanicu i ~~~~~~da se i druga udobrovolji, ona se vjerovatno ne da odmah da ne bi ispala laka ženska  :Grin:

----------


## Bebel

> Jedna se oplodila i pocela lijepo dijeliti, druga se jos necka.
> Al imamo jednu  :D   :D   :D 
> U nedjelju u 9 ujutro transfer


 :D  :D 
Bravo!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni postupak.

----------


## Joss

Tikice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vali

tikice, bravo! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nedjelju!

----------


## BLIZU

tikice vjerujem da je moja zelja jako blizu  :Wink:  
drzim fige~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## runi

Tikice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh!!!!!!!

----------


## tikica_69

Hvala vam drage moje   :Kiss:

----------


## tinaka

Tikice,bravo! Nek ovaj vikend bude sretan i uvertira u Valentinovo   :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Tikice ~~~~~~~~~~ to je pravo veselje!  :D

----------


## thaia28

jupiii jee tikice, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nedjeljni transfer!  :D

----------


## curka

tikice  :D  :D  :D
 :Klap:

----------


## Kjara

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D super,bravo puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za nedjelju   :Kiss:

----------


## BLIZU

tikice sretno ti sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Vratili mi jednu 4-stanicnu, 4. dan nakon punkcije....katastrofa. Vec racunam 22.02. menga, 02.03. sam gore na folikulimteriji. Nije ni to tak daleko.......
Uopce ne znam dal da se kljukam Normabelima,Utrogestanima i Andolom...ima li to uopce ikakvog smisla ili da naprosto sacekam iduci ciklus sa svim aktivnostima,pa u prirodnjak. Ovi simulirani mi nikak ne leze....

----------


## thaia28

*tikice,* ne gubi nadu, znaš da je uvijek sve moguće..   :Love:   fino uredno stavljaj utriće, pij andol, malo miruj prva tri četiri dana i uživaj 
i evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvica primi   :Heart:

----------


## Kapric

> Vratili mi jednu 4-stanicnu, 4. dan nakon punkcije....katastrofa. Vec racunam 22.02. menga, 02.03. sam gore na folikulimteriji.


Ha, sa mnom je bila jedna zena kojoj se oplodila jedna stanica, nju su joj vratili i primila se trudnoca. Zelim ti isti takav scenarij. Jedna je dovoljna. Uostalom, mozda procvjeta i pocne se fino razmnozavati u tvojoj busi.

----------


## amyx

tikica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za 4-staničnu

----------


## uporna

*tikice* nemoj unaprijed otpisivati svoju mrvu, pusti nek priroda odradi svoje.  :Love:

----------


## *nada*

Tikica ne tuguj! sve je moguće, ipak je sada u svom prirodnom okruženju. Malo se ženska stiltala na hladnoći :D . Naravno da se šalim, ali ako je bilo situacija da nekome dijegnosticiraju blighted ovum (znači posteljice ima a ploda nema) pa nakon tjedan dva se zametak ipak pojavi zašto i u tvom slučaju nebi bilo moguće. Iznimka potvrđuje pravilo. Znam da je psihički teško ali treba se uvijek nadati. NADA UMIRE ZADNJA.  Lijepo naka ti ovih par dan utrogestančići budu najbolji prijatelji  :Smile:  , uzmi si i andolčeke za bolju cirkulaciju, a normabeliće kako hoćeš. Oni su više za opuštanje mišića, kod prvog pokušaja ja sam ih pila kod drugoga nisam. Tih 2 tj samo pripazi da ništa teško ne radiš (najbolje bi bilo bolovanje, ionako dobiješ 100% plaćeno)  i pozitivno razmišljaj.

----------


## *nada*

Nemoj sa već u startu mučiti da neće biti ništa. Čuda se ipak dešavaju i to nama. 
U prvi ICSI sam ušla kao i ti pa i nija bilo ništa. Drugi postupak je bio drugačiji. Znala sam šta me čeka, to je sad to, na poslu razriješila sve jer se ne vraćam i tako je u početku bilo. Transfer je bio 14.10 a 24. 10 je bata bila 121,30. U 9 tj je sve moralo ići van i to je to. U trećem mj idemo ponovo i to je sad to, ostat ćemo trudni, uopće nema drugog razmišljanja. 

Zato i tebi držim fige da uspije!

----------


## Ginger

tikice, ako se ne varam, primin četveromjesečni dečkić je bio četverostanični embrij na dan et   :Wink:

----------


## barbi26

Tikice ja ću ti još samo jednom napomenuti PROLAKTIN!!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se primi, bilo bi to stvarno divno izenađenje, ali u svakom slučaju kako bilo, mislim da moraš istražiti zašto ta dioba stanica ide tako sporo.

----------


## tikica_69

A sto se prolaktina tice, na bromergonu sam vec mjesec i pol  :/ 
A ni zadnji put na stimulaciji moje stanice nisu bas reagirale   :Sad:

----------


## barbi26

Ovo je bio klomifenski postupak jel tak, kasniji si samo dodala menopure? Klomifen je onaj koji je trebao potaknuti folikulostimulirajući hormon, a menopuri ih samo "čuvati do punkcije" i pomoći sazrijevanju. Imala si 4 folikula, dobila 2 stanice - za tvoje godine i ovakvu terapiju to nije loša reakcija. A i sjećam se da su ti folikuli bili podjednaki, pa znači da su i stanice bile jednako zrele, što je super, do oplodnje je došlo, isto super, jedino ima neka kvaka kod te diobe, presporo ide. Tu treba istraživati i kopkati, ja bi se na tvom mjestu javila Radončiću, on mi je nekako najkompetentniji za te stvari.

----------


## tikica_69

Trenutno uz kredit za stan, auto i dva teenagera nemam para za privatnika pa sam prisiljena veseliti i ovim bolnickim postupcima. Bila sam kod njega na konzultacijama u prosincu i sugerirao mi je da izvadim B vitamin koji je vazan faktor u diobi stanica, medjutim to je sve OK. Idem sad 16.02. u MB (za to i skupljam pare), pa cu cuti sto ce mi tamo reci vezano uz tu diobu stanica. Ipak mi nismo do sada nikad dosli dalje od 6 stanica   :Sad:

----------


## BLIZU

tikice~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Lambi

tikice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## pinkbunny

Već nekoliko puta pokušavam se naručiti u Vinogradsku i sve mi se više čini da je to nemoguća misija. Šta god tražim uvijek me nekud krivo spoje. Pa vas molim ako neka od vas ima provjerenu shemu, direktan broj od dr. Tomića ili što slično . Help  :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

pinkbunny imas PP

----------


## ella roo

Vinogradska ima krio. :D  :D  :D

----------


## tikica_69

> Vinogradska ima krio. :D  :D  :D


Ajme super...znaci ipak nisu cekali blagoslov   :Grin:

----------


## ella roo

Da, upravo sam čula.
Razlog više da ih imam u pripremi.

----------


## thaia28

znači, taj krio radi i zamrzavaju? ako da, to je presuper vijest  :D

----------


## ZO

odlično za krio  :D

----------


## Joss

ovo je stvarno super vijest  :D

----------


## Kajoja

zovem u ponedjeljak za naruciti se. ako imaju i krio to je to.
u ocekivanju prve vinogradske trudnice!!

----------


## thegirl25

Ja isto nakon et smrzlića sljedeći mjesec se naručujem .... već sam zvala jučer biolog mi se javio i kao da odma ulazim u protokol, recite mi samo jel se i kod njih nedeljom nerade punkcije? meni je prošli put padala štoperica na nedelju tako da znam da bi mi sve propalo da nisam bila private...

----------


## tikica_69

Ja cu mjesto prve Vinogradske trudnice nesebicno prepustiti nekoj drugoj    :Grin:

----------


## thegirl25

tikice čitala sam o tebi... kako si ? i šta se događa?  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## thegirl25

ps. možeš mi reć koje bi nalaze bilo dobro donijet na konzultacije sa dr? mislim pomalo već izvadit papu briseve...

----------


## tikica_69

> ps. možeš mi reć koje bi nalaze bilo dobro donijet na konzultacije sa dr? mislim pomalo već izvadit papu briseve...


Najbitniji su im brisevi i spolni hormoni.....

----------


## Ibili

I ja se pridružujem pohvalama za dr. Tomića.
Žao mi je kaj više nije na IVF poliklinici jer smo se opet spremali tamo kod njega. 

Tikice,   :Love:  

Sretno svim curama u postupku.

----------


## andiko

Ajme, nadam se poplavi trudnica U Vinogradskoj... Baš je to super bolnica !! Mogla bih ja tamo sljedeće godine.... Puno sreće svima, cure!! Tikica   :Kiss:

----------


## darci

već sam jednom pisala ovaj post, ali nije prošao, zato ispočetka:

o MPO u Vinogradskoj u Poslovnom Dnevniku:

http://www.poslovni.hr/109194.aspx


p.s. i ja razmišljam o tome da odem u Vinogradsku, vidjet ćemo kako će se stvari odvrtiti

----------


## thaia28

darci, hvala na linku   :Kiss:  

mogućnost zamrzavanja je stvarno dovoljno jak argument za razmišljanje o promjeni klinike..

----------


## alida

> darci, hvala na linku   
> 
> mogućnost zamrzavanja je stvarno dovoljno jak argument za razmišljanje o promjeni klinike..


U potpunosti se slažem   :Yes:  slijedeći postupak ću probati kod njih.

----------


## Mum2B

Drage buduće mame, drago mi čuti da se otvorio MPO odjel u Vinogradskoj. 

Ja sam danas presretna mama blizanaca začetih na VV-u kod dr.L, ali trudnoću mi je pratio dr. Kuna i na tada, neuređenom MPO odjelu u Vinogradskoj sam ležala 2 mjeseca. 

Želim vam svu sreću u vašim postupcima, iz mog iskustva, u dobrim ste rukama i na VV i u Vinogradskoj.

----------


## thegirl25

zašto više nitko ne piše na ovoj temi?? jel uspjelo kome na vinogradarskoj dsaj cure pleaseee pišite...

----------


## tikica_69

Ja idem iduci ciklus opet, ali ovaj put u cisti prirodnjak, pa cemo vidjeti kako i sto   :Wink:

----------


## Bebel

> Ja idem iduci ciklus opet, ali ovaj put u cisti prirodnjak, pa cemo vidjeti kako i sto


*tikica_69*
čarobne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i neka ovaj bude dobitni.
 :Love:

----------


## amyx

tikica_69 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da dobijemo čisto prirodnu Lauru

----------


## tikica_69

Hvala cure...ak ne bude ovaj put, iduci ce sigurno   :Grin:

----------


## amyx

Tako i ja mislim. Taj put mora jednom doći, nekom prije nekom kasnije. Netko se za taj put pomući a nekome se taj put desi . 
Koja filozofija ...   :Razz:

----------


## thegirl25

tikice drži fige, ja ako ovaj FET na Citu bude neuspješan sljedeći mjesec idem na Vinogradarsku, ovaj mjesec počinjem već pomalo sa vađenjem nalaza...javljate pleaseee ako saznate da je kome gore uspjelo, jako me zanima koja će im uspješnost bit...

----------


## thaia28

navodno već imaju trudnica   :Smile:  

*tikice* kada krećeš? sretno!   :Kiss:

----------


## tinaka

Tak me vuče ta Vinogradska da sam već počela i doma piliti o njoj!  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

> navodno već imaju trudnica   
> 
> *tikice* kada krećeš? sretno!


Da, imaju dvije trudnice koliko sam cula. Odlicno s obzirom da su krenuli 01.02. i da jos nemaju neku navalu. Ja ti krecem iduci ciklus...trebala bi dobiti oko 23.03., znaci negdje pocetkom travnja.

----------


## alida

Da li možda neka od vas zna, rade li punkciju i et uvijek zajedno dr.Tomić i dr. Kuna ili nekad radi i sam Kuna?

----------


## nina1

> Da li možda neka od vas zna, rade li punkciju i et uvijek zajedno dr.Tomić i dr. Kuna ili nekad radi i sam Kuna?


da malo dignem...
to i mene interesira

----------


## thegirl25

I mene baš zanima kako napreduje MPO odjel na Vinogradskoj? Moja prijateljica Kinki je upravo bila na prirodnjaku, nažalost stanice se nisu dobro djelile al za njih kao tim ima samo riječi hvale...

----------


## tikica_69

Meni su radili zajedno

----------


## tikica_69

Ovaj puta me punktirao samo dr. Tomic i stvarno ima njeznu ruku....
Postupak nije uspio, prazan folikul, ali vec smo dogovorili dalje   :Grin:  
Zasto ovu temu moderatori ne stave na vrh kod ostalih bolnica i klinika  :?

----------


## kate32

I ja se to pitam :?

----------


## thegirl25

Zar je moguće da nitko sa Rode još neide na Vinogradsku ... znam par cura sa Forum.hr da se upravo sprema javit ću tu rezultate....

Baš se nadam da će se vinogradska pokazat kao VV  :D  :D  :D

----------


## tikica_69

*thegirl25*, sretno na konzultacijama   :Wink:

----------


## thaia28

*thegirl* držim figice i ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti konzultacije neće niti trebati   :Love:

----------


## thegirl25

Hvala drage moje...evo samo da mi je znat idemo li dalje ili ne...

A znate i samo kako je ubitačno ovo čekanje...KOMA

Javim vam se sa svojim dojmovima na Vinogradskoj...ovaj put prije Icsi-a planiram napravit malo više pretraga...imunoloških i obavezno ako je preko 2 TSH probat ga snizit..

 :Love:   :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

thegirl25 opasno si krenula u akciju, svaka ti čast. Ja se ipak nadam tvom uspjehu sada.

----------


## kate32

Ako mi ni ovaj pokušaj ne bude dobitni, ja isto zovem vinogradsku. To mi je za sada jedina utjeha  :Sad:

----------


## thegirl25

Jeeesam  :D  :D  :D 

Vjerujte da me to drži inače bi već bila u komi...

Planiram vazda jedan korak ispred pa nekako na taj način pokušavam šta manje na ishod ovog (mislim koliko je to moguće)...

Svi hvale tog dr. Tomića...(mislim još uz to davaju anesteziju) pa to je fantastično...

Pričam vam sve moje dojmove sa konzultacija u ponedeljak (do kojih se naravno iskreno nadam da neće doći) al eto in case... sve vam ispričam...

Puno malih beba svima  :Smile:

----------


## petra30

Drage moje, ja krećem na ICSI za par dana. Kinki i ja smo kod dr. Tomića, ona me nagovorila da odem tamo. I otišla ja, odmah bila na redu, napravili UZV, protokol. Sad sam na Gonalima i čekam folikulometrije i punkciju.
Bila sam ranije pacijent dr. Tomića u IVF-u i za njega imam samo riječi hvale. Sestre u Vinogradskoj su predivne i preljubazne  :Smile:  Ne čeka se na red. 

Nadam se da će nam biti uspješni postupci.  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

*petra30*, sretno!
Da ekipa gore je za 5  :D

----------


## thegirl25

Sretno i tebi i Kinki... da bude uspješno od   :Heart:  ....

Ja u ponedeljak dolazim na razgovor sa Tomićem... (bio je na testu minus ali svakako ću još ujutro izvadit betu)....

----------


## thaia28

*thegirl*, sretno danas na konzultacijama i nadam se dobrom izvještaju!   :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

*thegirl*, sto ima novoga? Cekamo....   :Cekam:

----------


## Bebel

> *thegirl*, sto ima novoga? Cekamo....


  :Cekam:

----------


## thegirl25

E pa ovako..bila sam na razgovoru sa Tomićem..a Kinki je isti dan imala punkciju..ona radi popijene kave nažalost nije uzimala anesteziju pa je radila na živo rekla mi je da je izdržljivo...

Ja sam s njime popričala i reko da mi je možemo slobodno krenut sa protokolom već od mog sljedećeg ciklusa da samo napravim briseve, da mi prošli nalazi vrijede... e sad nisam sigurna oću li sad malo odmarat od svega ili ću odma za mjesec dana krenut sa svime...razmislit ću ovaj tjedan i skontat se...

Tomić mi se čini ugodan neki doktor, smiren skroz...sestre su nasmiješene...
anestezija je opća...tako da nema straha... 

Navodno za sada imaju 1 trudnicu iz IVF i 3 sa Inseminacije... (pitala sam sestru)

svima puno srećeeee

----------


## tikica_69

*thegirl25*, super   :Smile:  
Samo se ti dogovori sama sa sobom, to je najbitnije i sretno!

----------


## kate32

Ja sad zvala Vinogradsku za termin za konzultacije i sestre mi rekle da došem bilo koji dan onaj tjedan iza uskrsa, između 10 i 11 sati :? ,sa uputnicom. Sad neznam jesu li me krivo shvatili, jel moguće tako da se  samo dođeš bez naručivanja ili možda taj tjedan ne naručuju?

----------


## tikica_69

kate32, dobro si shvatila   :Wink:

----------


## milivoj73

curke nekak mislim da ste zaslužile stickanje gore ...fakat ak ništa drugo kao virtualna potpora novoj MPO klinici...ajmo moderatorice :D  :D  :D

----------


## andream

potpisujem milivoja, hoćemo Potpomognutu i u Vinogradskoj... da ne pišemo s vremena na vrijeme ovdje, tema bi pala na sljedeće stranice i ne bi se ni znalo da postoji...  :/

----------


## thaia28

slažem se, ovaj topis definitivno zaslužuje biti među ostalima, na vrhu.

----------


## thegirl25

Kinki su se oplodile 4 stanice vjerujem da bi joj sutra trebao biti transfer.... tako se nadam da će joj uspjet sa prepstale dvije vjerujem da će probat doć do blastica...pa ih zamrznuti...Drž te joj fige....

Tako se nadam da će se Vinogradska imat puno trudnica u ovoj godini....

----------


## nina1

> Kinki su se oplodile 4 stanice vjerujem da bi joj sutra trebao biti transfer.... tako se nadam da će joj uspjet sa prepstale dvije vjerujem da će probat doć do blastica...pa ih zamrznuti...Drž te joj fige....
> 
> Tako se nadam da će se Vinogradska imat puno trudnica u ovoj godini....


kinki ... držim fige.... na oba foruma   :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

> Kinki su se oplodile 4 stanice vjerujem da bi joj sutra trebao biti transfer.... tako se nadam da će joj uspjet sa prepstale dvije vjerujem da će probat doć do blastica...pa ih zamrznuti...Drž te joj fige....
> 
> Tako se nadam da će se Vinogradska imat puno trudnica u ovoj godini....


*Kinki*, sretno  :D   :D   :D

----------


## uporna

*Kinki* želim uspjeh ~~~~~~~~
a tebi *thegirl* da ti Vinogradska bude tvoja dobitna kombinacija

I da slažem se sa milivojem  :Wink:

----------


## Lambi

cure sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## kofer

Nakon dvogodišnjeg čitanja, pridružujem se i ja ...  :Bye:  
Zadnja dva mjeseca "pohodimo" Vinogradsku, prošli smo jednu neuspješnu inseminaciju i upravo danas dogovorili novu.
Jako sam zadovoljna, dr.Tomić je vrlo simpatičan, blag i pristupačan tako da, moram priznati, bez stresa odlazim na sve preglede i konzultacije.

----------


## tikica_69

*kofer*, dobrodosla i sretno i tebi  :D

----------


## dani39

dobrodošla i da što prije dođeš do svog   :Saint:

----------


## tiki_a

I ja sam za to da tema ide gore, na zasluženo mjesto.

----------


## rozalija

> cure sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## kate32

ja idem sljedeći tjedan na razgovor kod dr. Tomića, prenjeti ću iskustva  :Wink:

----------


## alida

Da i ja doprinesem iskustvima iz Vinogradske  :Raspa:  
trudnicu kojoj je uspio ivf tamo od prve osobno poznajem. Radi se o osobi koja je '73. godište, hipotireoza, suprugova dijagnoza je bila oligoastenoteratospermija. Dr. Tomić joj je radio i punkciju i ET, a Dr. Kuna je svemu tome nazočio. Ženska ima samo riječi hvale za ekipu, kaže da su svi super, što sam se i ja mogla uvjeriti. Bila sam jučer kod Dr. Tomića na folikulometriji za prirodnjak i mogu reći da je pravi profesionalac i znalac svoje struke. Posebno sam mu zahvalna što mi je odgovorio na sva moja brojna pitanja.

----------


## mala garava

Cure koliko vidim naručivanja nema?! Zanima me što je s nama koji nismo iz Zagreba? Ima li neki broj za naručivanje konzultacija kod dr.Tomića? Njega inače poznajem iz poliklonike IVF i same pohvale za stručnost!
Sretno svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nina1

bila danas u vinogradskoj 
dobila sam protokol  i idem slijedeći ciklus u postupak  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kate32

Super nina, ja sljedeći tjedan idem na razgovor. Kod kojeg si doktora bila?

----------


## nina1

> Super nina, ja sljedeći tjedan idem na razgovor. Kod kojeg si doktora bila?


kod Tomića ... 
on je sasvim ok, sve objašnjava

----------


## tikica_69

> Cure koliko vidim naručivanja nema?! Zanima me što je s nama koji nismo iz Zagreba? Ima li neki broj za naručivanje konzultacija kod dr.Tomića? Njega inače poznajem iz poliklonike IVF i same pohvale za stručnost!
> Sretno svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Imas PP

----------


## thegirl25

ova druga cura..što je bila sa kinki ...ima 9 oplođenih... tako da sam čekam rezultate od njih dvije... :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## tikica_69

Uuuuu, super  :D

----------


## kinki

Evo da se i ja malo ovde javim!!!!
Kao što već znate bila sam na IVF kod dr Tomića,   prvi put smo pokušali u prirodnom ciklusu, sad u stimuliranom.   Kod prirodnog nisam dobila nikakvu anesteziju ni inekciju na punkciji, ali ništa nisam osjetila.  Sestre su toliko divne, ljubazne i drage-a doktor je stalno pričao viceve tako da sam bila full opuštena....Biolog je također super  :Heart:  
U tom prirodnjaku mi nije došlo do oplodnje js, pa smo već idući ciklus išli na stimulirani.  Uzimala sam suprefact sprej od 1. dana menge, i po 3 menopura 2. i 3. dan, nadalje po 2 menopura...   Imala sam i pšreviše folikula, došlo je do blaže HS.   Kod punkcije opet nisam dobila anesteziju jer sam budala popila kavu, alio stvarno me nije puno bolilo.  Dobila sam neku inekciju koja me omamila.   Sestre i dr su bili PREDIVNI!!!!  Dobila sam 16 js.     Odjel je čist i uredan, prezadovoljna sam sa svime.  Nikad nisam čekala red za ništa!  Nažalost, oplodile su mi se samo 4 js,  dvije su mi vratili nakon 4 dana a dvije su pustili da se razvijaju još dva dana pa ih zamrznili.    Nakon transfera su doveli pokretni krevet po mene i ostavili me da ležim koliko god hoću. (ležala sam dva ipo sata, a mogla sam i dulje) Zbog hs sam dobila i par boca infuzije u dva navrata....
Prije transfera nisam morala biti punog mjehura kao u drugim klinikama, hvala bogu!   Prezadovoljna sam, stvarno.  Držat ću se dr Tomića dok god mi ne uspije!  A tog dr Kunu ja nisam ni vidila :? 
Sad sam na utrogestanima, andolu i normabelima, strogo mirovanje sve do vađenja bete!   Još 9 dana!        Još jednom pohvala svom osoblju, posebno dvjema sestrama  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  ,  nikad nisam doživjela da su sestre tako divne, majke mi!   
Napuhana sam, boli me trbuh, grogi sam od normabela, malo me i leđa bole ajmeeeee, ne nadam se previše ničemu pa šta bude!

----------


## tikica_69

kinki, mi cemo se nadati i skakutati umjesto tebe, ti samo miruj i odmaraj i docekaj visoku betu :D  :D  :D

----------


## rozalija

> kinki, mi cemo se nadati i skakutati umjesto tebe, ti samo miruj i odmaraj i docekaj visoku betu :D  :D  :D


Potpisujem tikicu.
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Lambi

*kinki*   :Love:  ,neka te beta razveseli~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## thaia28

prijavljujem svoj prvi odrađeni postupak na Vinogradskoj i mogu samo potpisati Kinki do riječi šta se tiče cjelokupnog osoblja gore, jednostavno nemam niti jednog jedinog prigovora. Moj je postupak vodio dr Kuna, ponekad se ubacio i Tomić i odlično funkcioniraju kao tim.
Sviđa mi se što na folikulometrijama dobiješ više od nekoliko sekundi, točnije dobiješ vrlo skoncentriranih i do kraja posvećenih 10ak minuta, zapravo koliko ti treba.
No, s hvalama umjereno da se ne pokvare   :Wink:  

*Kinki*, želim ti veeeeliku betu   :Love:

----------


## gara

Kinki zelim ti puno srece,jer meni je dr.Tomic moju srecu donio!
Sigurna sam da ces uspjeti,u dobrim si rukama!

----------


## tikica_69

*thaia28* i temi malo vibri za veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :D

----------


## thaia28

*tikica* draga moji su folikuli bili ćorci   :Smile:   prihvaćam vibranje do neke sljedeće bete   :Kiss:

----------


## kinki

Drage moje, punoooo vam hvala na vibrama i željama...Sve znate, ne moram vam puno pričat...Mislim da se tako malo nadam zbog obrambenog mehanizma, da se ne razočaram puno....Imam neke naznake pms-a, al spremna sam na još puno posjeta dr Tomiću....Jednom će morat uspit...Kad više ne budem imala pravo na besplatne, plačat ću, al držim se Tomića!!!
Thaia jesu ti to u prirodnjaku bili ćorci ili???? Meni od 16 js 7 nije valjalo, a oplodilo se samo 4.....Isuseeeee, pa kako iki ikad uopće ostane trudaaaaaan???? :shock:

----------


## ksena28

kinki puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tetu betu

cure, jel bi bio najveći bed na svijetu da dok čekam termin za ivf na VV odem dr Tomiću? mi sad odrađujemo aih No2, i mislim da me čeka barem još jedan (što u biti ne želim), onda su ti godišnji i tako to pa do 9. ili 10. mj ništa, a ako i tad pitanje je.......

----------


## tikica_69

ah thaia draga....onda nas je pratila ista sudbina   :Sad:

----------


## tikica_69

Jel netko zna jel Tomic u ovu subotu gore?

----------


## nina1

neznam da li je gore,
ja trebam početi s postupkom idući mjesec pa su mi rekle sestre da ako ultrazvuk pada u subotu da dođem u petak a dr Tomić je rekao da ako  pada za vikend da se obavezno nazove za dogovor tako da mislim da baš subotom ne rade....
mislim da je možda ipak najbolje da nazoveš pa pitaš ....

----------


## tikica_69

Da, uspjela sam dobiti sestre...moram doci u petak   :Smile:

----------


## nangaparbat

curke koje ste bile u postupku molim vas mozete li mi reci placa li se participacija, hvala!

----------


## tikica_69

Ako imas dopunsko, ne placa se. Mene dole na salteru na ginekologiji sestra htjela preveslati za 50kn, al mi se poslije ispricala   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kinki

Nanga ja ti taman odgovorila na hr-u, ne plača se ništa  :Love:

----------


## kinki

> Ako imas dopunsko, ne placa se. Mene dole na salteru na ginekologiji sestra htjela preveslati za 50kn, al mi se poslije ispricala


Ma di, kako?  Ako imaš uputnicu na kojoj piše sterilitet niko ti ništa ne naplačuje. I di doli na šalteru, ja sam išla drito gore na Tomićev odjel :?

----------


## kinki

BTW, ja nemam dopunsko, i niš nisam platila.

----------


## kinki

> kinki puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tetu betu
> 
> cure, jel bi bio najveći bed na svijetu da dok čekam termin za ivf na VV odem dr Tomiću? mi sad odrađujemo aih No2, i mislim da me čeka barem još jedan (što u biti ne želim), onda su ti godišnji i tako to pa do 9. ili 10. mj ništa, a ako i tad pitanje je.......


Kolko ja znam., na VV ti ne vole baš da ideš u druge klinike ako si kod njih zakazala....Ako to napraviš, morat ćeš ponovno vadit sve nalaze, pogotovo ako ideš u stimuliranu, recimo sad u 5. mjesec, treba ti najmanje 4 mjeseca proći do iduće, a na VV kažu i 6 mjeseci....Ako već imaš zakazano u 9. mjesec budi strpljiva, pa ipak svi govore da VV ima največu uspješnost...

----------


## ksena28

thanx kinki! ma malo kad me uhvati huja od čekanja tih 14 dana razmišljam o 100 nekih opcija, ali ako će me prolongirat nema smisla...

----------


## tikica_69

> tikica_69 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ako imas dopunsko, ne placa se. Mene dole na salteru na ginekologiji sestra htjela preveslati za 50kn, al mi se poslije ispricala  
> 
> 
> Ma di, kako?  Ako imaš uputnicu na kojoj piše sterilitet niko ti ništa ne naplačuje. I di doli na šalteru, ja sam išla drito gore na Tomićev odjel :?


U veljaci kad su tek krenuli sa radom, dole na ginekologiji su naplacivali uputnice...sestra nije ni znala da na 5. katu imaju humanu reprodukciju...kad sam bila medju prvim pacijentima   :Laughing:

----------


## tikica_69

A i ja sam u 40.   :Embarassed:

----------


## kinki

U veljaci kad su tek krenuli sa radom, dole na ginekologiji su naplacivali uputnice...sestra nije ni znala da na 5. katu imaju humanu reprodukciju...kad sam bila medju prvim pacijentima   :Laughing: [/quote]

 :Laughing:  ajooooj...

Daj mi reci jel semože beta vadit i prije 12 dana od transfera  :Embarassed:  
Ja nestrpljivko  :Grin:     Ma znam da sam debil, al eto....Ja već kontam kako bi išla po par testova, a tek mi je 7. dan od transfera

----------


## Pinky

kinki legendo vratila si nam se!!!

kako si? kako zdravlje?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ugledas ogromnu beturinu!!!!   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

kinki, moze   :Wink:  
Mislim da je Charlie vadila 7. ili 8. dan i imala je betu oko 50...koliko se sjecam

----------


## kinki

> kinki legendo vratila si nam se!!!
> 
> kako si? kako zdravlje?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ugledas ogromnu beturinu!!!!


Aloooooo.   Ma zdravlje dobro, nema promjena  :Wink:  

A šta ću, opet sam u prometu haha.....Kako si ti?

----------


## kinki

[quote="tikica_69"]kinki, moze   :Wink:  
Mislim da je Charlie vadila 7. ili 8. dan i imala je betu oko 50...koliko se sjecam[/quote


NEMOJ SRAT?????AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!! Šta mi uradi!  Tribala si lagat haha!  To znači da bi ja sutra mogla ujmeeeeee.  Il da čekam? Ono, ako pljunem pare pa dobijem mengu iza toga, osjećat ću se ko debil.   Šmrc! Najbolje mi da popijem svoj normabel i prespavam još par dana
 :Laughing:

----------


## thegirl25

Kinki najveće fige na svijetu .... da mi bude iznenađenje malecno  :Smile: 

Ja odmaram ovaj mjesec a vjerojatno ću i sljedeći pa bih onda mogla na Vinogradsku....lijeno mi počet sa svime...hehe

----------


## tikica_69

Ja bila jutros.....ja i jos jedna teta i odmah dosle na red   :Wink:

----------


## kofer

Samo da vam se na brzinu javim. Bila danas na drugoj folikulometriji, 9 dc dva folikula 14mm i dva 11mm. Slab endometrij, pa dobila Estrofem 3x1. U nedjelju idem na novu folikulometriju. 
Totalno sam zbunjena nakon što sam pročitala upute od Estrofema ( pijem ga prvi put ). Ove ,meni propisane, doze nigdje, a svakakvih loših stvari koliko hoćeš... 
Pozdrav  :Kiss:

----------


## kofer

*tikica 69*ja bila jedina oko osam i dvadeset, a nisam stigla niti do wc, već bila na stolu. Obožavam to ne čekanje !

----------


## kinki

> Ja bila jutros.....ja i jos jedna teta i odmah dosle na red


Si vidla a?  :D 
Ja kad sam prvi put došla mislila da je skrivena kamera hahaha!

----------


## Pinky

> Pinky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kinki legendo vratila si nam se!!!
> 
> kako si? kako zdravlje?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ugledas ogromnu beturinu!!!!   
> 
> ...


evo i ja se upravo bodem za 1. stimulirani ivf ili icsi, vidit cemo. dugi protokol, oko 45 inekcija, trenutno na 9.   :Laughing:  al konacno smo pocele  :D  :D

----------


## kinki

> Samo da vam se na brzinu javim. Bila danas na drugoj folikulometriji, 9 dc dva folikula 14mm i dva 11mm. Slab endometrij, pa dobila Estrofem 3x1. U nedjelju idem na novu folikulometriju. 
> Totalno sam zbunjena nakon što sam pročitala upute od Estrofema ( pijem ga prvi put ). Ove ,meni propisane, doze nigdje, a svakakvih loših stvari koliko hoćeš... 
> Pozdrav


A draga tako ti piše na svakim tabletama...Većina ih nema veze sa ženinim ciklusom, pogledaj samo na Femari šta piše, da ti se pamet smrzne.   Al očito da imaju neke nuspojave koje su dobre za nas....Zna Tomić šta radi, ne brini!!! Meni je kod endometrija jako pomogla i matična mliječ  :Love:

----------


## kinki

> kinki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Pinky prvotno napisa
> ...


 :D  :D  :D 
čovječe, 45 ampula?  Ja potrošila samo 15 menopura i blaga hiperstimulacija :?  Jesi ti još na CITO-u ili????

----------


## Pinky

je, cito, supresija sa 21 decapeptylom pa stimulacija sa gonalima - 21 (u 45 sam uracunala  stopericu i one 2 u dupe sto cu valjda dobit prije punkcije   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

----------


## uporna

*kofer* ovo za gužve tj. nema gužvi je stvarno SF po čekaonicama i super da je tako.
A za ljekove ne čitaj što piše jer se samo uzrujavaš dodatno.
Sretno.

----------


## tikica_69

> *tikica 69*ja bila jedina oko osam i dvadeset, a nisam stigla niti do wc, već bila na stolu. Obožavam to ne čekanje !


Onda smo se vidjele mozda...si ti imala nesto zeleno gore? Vestu ili kosulju?

----------


## tisa

ako misliš na nešto zeleno i opet zeleno sa očalama i šmrcavo to sam bila ja 8)

----------


## kate32

Evo cure da se i ja javim. Danas sam i ja bila na konzultacijama kod dr. Tomića, nismo ništa čekali, odma nas je primio.Čini mi se skroz ok čovjek, stručan, miran i što je najvažnije odgovorio je na sva moja pitanja. Dao nam je i uputu za imunološke testove i rekao da možemo u prirodni ciklus već idući mjesec, ali ja neznam da li da idem ili ne. Na IVF možemo poslje ljeta, pa sam mislila do tada napraviti još neke pretrage. 
Super je tamo i ništa se ne čeka, još kada bi bio i dobitan postupak. Neću puno hvaliti da sad nebi svi navalili :/

----------


## tikica_69

> ako misliš na nešto zeleno i opet zeleno sa očalama i šmrcavo to sam bila ja 8)


E onda si sjedila preko puta mene a ja sam usla neposredno prije tebe   :Wink:

----------


## kinki

> Evo cure da se i ja javim. Danas sam i ja bila na konzultacijama kod dr. Tomića, nismo ništa čekali, odma nas je primio.Čini mi se skroz ok čovjek, stručan, miran i što je najvažnije odgovorio je na sva moja pitanja. Dao nam je i uputu za imunološke testove i rekao da možemo u prirodni ciklus već idući mjesec, ali ja neznam da li da idem ili ne. Na IVF možemo poslje ljeta, pa sam mislila do tada napraviti još neke pretrage. 
> Super je tamo i ništa se ne čeka, još kada bi bio i dobitan postupak. Neću puno hvaliti da sad nebi svi navalili :/


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  kasno, ja ih nahvalila po svim forumima!!!
I imaju još jednu trudnicu btw, javila mi cura koja je bila na transferu kad sam ja bila na punkciji :D

----------


## thegirl25

> Evo cure da se i ja javim. Danas sam i ja bila na konzultacijama kod dr. Tomića, nismo ništa čekali, odma nas je primio.Čini mi se skroz ok čovjek, stručan, miran i što je najvažnije odgovorio je na sva moja pitanja. Dao nam je i uputu za imunološke testove i rekao da možemo u prirodni ciklus već idući mjesec, ali ja neznam da li da idem ili ne. Na IVF možemo poslje ljeta, pa sam mislila do tada napraviti još neke pretrage. 
> Super je tamo i ništa se ne čeka, još kada bi bio i dobitan postupak. Neću puno hvaliti da sad nebi svi navalili :/


hej Kate bog... reci mi samo kako je došlo do toga da vadiš imunološke pretrage jesi sama tražila il je on rekao?? I ako mi možeš reć koje su to pretrage ja nekako razmišljam da isto napravim najosnovnije prije sljedećeg Icsi-a...

----------


## tikica_69

Evo, Tisa i ja danas malo pocavrljale dok smo cekale dr. Tomica   :Grin:  
Kod mene situacija ovakva. Danas 10 dc, folikul 18mm, veceras stoperica, srijeda punkcija.
Kakvo je stanje kod Tise ne znam jer je bila iza mene, pa se nadam da ce se uskoro oglasiti   :Wink:

----------


## nina1

> Evo, Tisa i ja danas malo pocavrljale dok smo cekale dr. Tomica   
> Kod mene situacija ovakva. Danas 10 dc, folikul 18mm, veceras stoperica, srijeda punkcija.
> Kakvo je stanje kod Tise ne znam jer je bila iza mene, pa se nadam da ce se uskoro oglasiti


držim fige ....  :Smile:

----------


## kate32

thegirl25, ja sam to tražila objasnila dokturu zašto i on mi je samo na povijest bolesti napisao da se preporučuje imunološke pretrage i da odem kod dr. Duića u Merkur, nije radio nikakav problem. Sad moram po uputnicu i naručiti se u Merkur pa će mo vidjeti što če mi dr. Duić reći.

----------


## kate32

dokturu=doktoru

----------


## thaia28

*Tikice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan lov na stanicu   :Kiss:

----------


## ninatz

*tikica_69*  :D  :D  za folikul ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srijedu dr.T ima laku ruku

----------


## kofer

tikica 69 - i ja sam u srijedu gore, na AIH.  Jučer, 11 dc folikul 20mm, štoperica večeras. Jajnik me rastura i sve se bojim hoće li biti prekasno večeras... Tko ti daje Choragon?Ja se planiram prepustit u ruke MM, valjda ću i to preživjeti.
Tebi držim fige, nadam se da ćemo se zajedno veseliti....( pratim te još od kad sam skužila da smo zajedno kod dr.Škvorca  :Smile:  )[/quote]

----------


## alec

*tikica* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za srijedu i uspješnu punkciju   :Heart:   :Kiss:  .

----------


## tisa

eto i mene da proglasim stanje čekanja 
punkcija u četvrtak brrrr ......
tikica 69~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~uspješan lov i pogodak  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

> tikica 69 - i ja sam u srijedu gore, na AIH.  Jučer, 11 dc folikul 20mm, štoperica večeras. Jajnik me rastura i sve se bojim hoće li biti prekasno večeras... Tko ti daje Choragon?Ja se planiram prepustit u ruke MM, valjda ću i to preživjeti.
> Tebi držim fige, nadam se da ćemo se zajedno veseliti....( pratim te još od kad sam skužila da smo zajedno kod dr.Škvorca  )


[/quote]

Sama ti se ja pikam   :Grin:  
Kad si gore, u koliko sati?

----------


## kofer

Imam dogovor u srijedu, u devet.
Preživjela sam pikanje,a da li ima smisla - nisam sigurna. Uvjerena sam da mi je folikul pukao i sada dvojim : da li zamoliti dr.da mi napravi uzv prije postupka? Da li je moguće da mi je veći folikul puknuo danas, a da će manjega "uhvatiti i srediti" Choragon, pa da će biti spreman za srijedu?
Mislila sam kako znam sve o AIH, ipak mi je ovo peti put, a ono........

----------


## tikica_69

kofer, onda se vidimo sutra u devet   :Wink:

----------


## ninatz

*tikica_69* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan lov i kvalitetnu j.s
*kofer* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni AIH

----------


## tikica_69

Dobili jajnu stanicu  :D 
A sad znojenje do sutra ujutro   :Laughing:

----------


## thaia28

bravo *tikice*  :D  :D  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da super turbo dobru oplodnju    :Smile:  
tko te punktirao?

----------


## thaia28

i daju li išta protiv bolova?

----------


## tikica_69

dr. Tomic i u prirodnom ne daju nista, ali ima tako njeznu ruku da ne boli nista....vise mi je islo na zivce ono dosadno ispiranje  :/

----------


## thaia28

dobro je znati da si doma drmnem nekaj   :Grin:  
jel vas bilo više na punkciji?

----------


## kinki

Drage moje, kod mene ništa.....
Nisam ni išla vadit betu jučer jer sam rano ujutro dobila mengu.  Danas krvarim ko luda, doslovno sluzavi prozirno-crveni komad je ispo iz mene.  Užas...A boliiii, ni ketonal mi ne pomaže. Sva sam bljak.
Uglavnom, sve je bilo dobro do subote, kad se desilo ono sranje sa manijakom i bebom u Splitu.  Naime to je beba od moje prijateljice.  Jako me pogodilo i nisam mogla da se ne stresiram...U nedilju sam bila još gore čitajući glupe vijesti po medijima(koje hvala bogu nisu istinite),  u ponediljak mi pala temp za crticu i sise se odjednom smanjile :? , to mi je bilo čudno jer čak i da se radi o pms-u ne bi se trebale smanjit.  I onda u utorak prokletinja dođe, taman sam se spremala ić vadit betu...A bar nisam još i na to novce bacala...

Najgore od svega je to što ja nikad nisam pitala doktora ni biologa šta je bilo sa ona moja dva preostala embrija koje su pustili da se dalje razvijaju.  Tek sad su mi rekli da su propali, i nemam ništa smrznuto. Sestri je bilo jako žao, baš joj se čulo u glasu, i Tomiću isto.  Nisam ga od muke ništa ni pitala, reko mi je da se vidimo na jesen.....Opet stimulirana....   Pozitivno je jedino to što će mi sad moć bolje pogodit terapiju jer je vidio kako reagiram.  Valjda će bit bolje idući put.   
I tako, moj prvi besplatni pokušaj je pao u vodu.  Još dva su mi ostala....
Znate šta, nakon prvotne tuge, udahnila sam duboko i pomislila-mila majko, a šta bi bilo da sam morala dić kredit i platit ovo 17 000kn, kako bi se tek onda sad usrano osječala.....
Nemam pojma sad,  jel trebam na jesen vadit opet sve hormone i briseve, kako to ide nakon stimulirane :?    Da napravim to u 8. mjesec pa dođem u 9. s tim u vinogradsku, ili prvo idem kod tomića na pregled pa onda vadm sve nalaze, pa u 10. na IVF?????Ufffff, muka mi ga je zvat opet i pitat, ionako sam izgnjavila one jadne sestre tamo  :Embarassed:  

Držim fge vama koje ste sad u postupku, pogotovo mojoj Petri koja betu vadi u ponediljak  :Love:

----------


## Kapric

*tikice_69,* držim velike fige ~~~

*kinki,* žao mi je.

----------


## alida

kinki  :Taps:  žao mi je, znam kako ti je, ali slijedeći će biti pogodak, vidjeti ćeš.
Što se tiče ponovnih nalaza, meni je Tomić rekao da ponovim samo papu i briseve, jer sam to zadnji put radila prošle godine, tako da ako si ti to ove godine napravila, ne moraš više ništa.

----------


## kofer

*tikica 69* - super !!!! :D Rekla sam ti ja da ćemo se zajedno veseliti - od samog početka.

Moj postupak prošao bez ikakvih problema, doprinos MM bio zadovoljavajuć. Još mi jedino preostaje uvjeriti sebe kako neću stalno razmišljati o tome i preživjeti (što brže) sljedeća dva tjedna...

Koliko sam vidjela bile su tri cure, ja četvrta.

----------


## thaia28

Draga *kinki*, za početak ti želim reći da mi je baš žao što ti nije uspjelo. Znam da ti je teško, pusti tuzi da izađe iz tebe.
Nije loše odmah raditi nove planove (barem ja tako funckioniram, bolje se osjećam ako odmah guram dalje), dobro je da ste se dogovorili za jesen. 
Mene ni na SD ni u Vinogradskoj nisu tražili da ponovim hormone, zadnji su mi otprije godinu dana; ali ja ću to učiniti sada na svoju ruku jer ispada eto da hormonska slika može dosta varirati od ciklusa do ciklusa. Briseve sam imala friške jer sam ih sama htjela prekontrolirati. Moj savjet je da sve napraviš u ovih par mjeseci. Ako ti soc. ginekologinja neće htjeti dati uputnice bez upute specijaliste (kao moja) onda ti savjetujem da odeš na kratko na odjel samo da ti upišu da traže da napraviš pretrage. I onda si spremna za jesen   :Smile:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## thaia28

i da, ako ćeš raditi hormone pričekaj dva-tri mjeseca da se pročistiš od stimulacije.

----------


## kofer

*kinki* žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

*kinki*, jako mi je zao   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
*kofer*, ti si sigurno bila ona u crnim hlacama i zelenoj majici koja je tamo sjedila sa muzem   :Smile:  
Ja sam se prije punkcije prosetavala u rozoj spavacici, a kasnije sam cekala papire dok ste vi jos sjedili.....ako si to bila ti....  :Grin:

----------


## kinki

> i da, ako ćeš raditi hormone pričekaj dva-tri mjeseca da se pročistiš od stimulacije.


Ma da, jasno mi je da mora proć par mjeseci...Al mi nije jasno kako nas dr ne traže te nalaze, kako će mi ovaj put pogodit bolju terapiju ako ni ne zna kakav mi je hormonski profil...Ništa ja tu ne razumin...Meni se čini da su mi hormoni u kaosu, i baš gledam svoje papire iz dugogodišnje borbe,  niko mi nikad nije npr vadio testosteron...A dermatolog mi baš prošli misec predložio da to vadim jer mu se čini da mi je povišen.  I sad, ako jest-može li se to uopće tretirat?  I dali to utječe na začeće?  Uffff...Moj soc gin je super i dao bi mi uputnicu koju god zatražim, al ne znam koliko mi šta ima smisla....šta ću radit tamo neke imunološke pretrage koje mi samo mogu pokazat ono šta i sama znam-da moram na iVF, da bez toga neće ići....Stvarno mi je crnjak davit Tomića sa ovakvim pitanjima jer bih mu se tila prepustit i virovat da će on napravit sve šta meni treba....A opet, ne moš da se ne pitaš neke stvari...

----------


## andream

Kakva je punkcija u prirodnjacima u Vg, dobije li se kakav koktelčić?

----------


## thaia28

*kinki*, u principu ovi osnovni spolni hormoni koji se standardno vade (FSH, LH, E2, PRL, progesteron) uz THS, T3 i T4 su dovoljni za prvo "skeniranje" stanja. Oni služe kao orjentir za određivanje terapije, no njihove vrijednosti unutar referentnih intervala ne mogu garantirati dobar odgovor na stimulaciju kao niti da nema problema kod implatacije (npr neki imunološki). U slučaju da ne dođe do očekivanog odgovora na stimulaciju ili ne dolazi do trudnoće u nekoliko transfera kvalitetnih embrija mogu se predložiti neke dodatne pretrage.

----------


## thaia28

ono što sam htjela nadodati - aku su  hormoni dobri, potrebno je par situacija da se stvori sumnja da postoje neki problemi koje bi trebalo dodatno istražiti. Npr, ja sam na svoju prvu stimulaciju reagirala koma, s 1 lošom stanicom. Tada smo mislili da je to samo reakcija mog organizma na taj određeni lijek i da bi mogla na drugi reagirati odlično. Ispalo je da niti na drugi (u 2. stimulaciji) opet nisam reagirala dobro, bez ijedne stanice. Sada se već tu otvara jedna sasvnim nova problematika koju bi valjalo istražiti, napraviti neke dodatne pretrage da vidim u kojem smjeru uopće dalje ići.

----------


## kofer

*tikica 69* to sam bila ja  :Wink:  . Mislila sam da si to ti (po fasciklu od Škvorca) ali mi je bilo bezveze ti se obratiti, činilo mi se da te boli i da nisi baš raspoložena....Ako sam u pravu, nadam se da je bol prošla !

----------


## tikica_69

Zurila sam na posao zasto nisam bila raspolozena, ali nije me bolilo nista.
Ajde, sad znam i tebe   :Kiss:

----------


## nina1

> .


ah kinki , žao mi je što si tako prošla ... ja sam isto u 5 mj na 1. stimuliranom postupku u vinogradskoj i sva sam nervozna i ovo što se tebi desilo me puno pogodilo.... 
ja sam se spremala na petrovu ali sam dobila kasno termin , pa sam htjela probati prije negdje drugdje ... meni je tamo u petrovoj  mpo- vac tražio da vadim neki slobodni testosteron i još nekakav (zaboravila sam koji, sad sam na poslu a doma su mi nalazi) na rebru , a već i prije sam kontrolirala testosteron koji  mi je bio uvijek  u granicama , ali naginjao prema gornjoj vrijednosti, tako da mislim da ti možda ne bi škodilo da si to prekontroliraš.... meni je tomić ok jer mi je konačno objasnio i postavio dijagnozu, što mi nitko nije dosad, da se moja dijagnoza policističnih (ili mikrocističnih) jajnika i bez ultrazvuka najviše vidi iz omjera  LH i FSH hormona … i kad sam si malo pregledala stare nalaze vidjela sam da mi je LH uvijek bio za skoro duplo veći od FSH ….
 uglavnom… raspisala sam se , a ustvari sam samo htjela napisati , da bez obzira na sve , možeš na svoju ruku tražiti kontrolu nekih hormona…
drži se kinki….

----------


## tisa

tikica_69 ~~~~~~~~~ za super tulum

----------


## kinki

> Kakva je punkcija u prirodnjacima u Vg, dobije li se kakav koktelčić?


Ja kod pokušaja prirodnjaka na punkciji ništa nisam dobila, al fakat ništa nije bolilo!  Tomić je toliko nježan i stručan da niš ne osjetiš  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Gore mi je bilo ono ispiranje, onako neugodan osječaj, al sve skupa traje 5 minuta pa se stvarno nemaš čega bojat.   Samo čvakni ketonal prije za svaki slučaj....Nakon punkcije me malo bolilo al sam svejedno išla s dragim u shopping hahaha(a trebala sam ležat  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## kinki

> ono što sam htjela nadodati - aku su  hormoni dobri, potrebno je par situacija da se stvori sumnja da postoje neki problemi koje bi trebalo dodatno istražiti. Npr, ja sam na svoju prvu stimulaciju reagirala koma, s 1 lošom stanicom. Tada smo mislili da je to samo reakcija mog organizma na taj određeni lijek i da bi mogla na drugi reagirati odlično. Ispalo je da niti na drugi (u 2. stimulaciji) opet nisam reagirala dobro, bez ijedne stanice. Sada se već tu otvara jedna sasvnim nova problematika koju bi valjalo istražiti, napraviti neke dodatne pretrage da vidim u kojem smjeru uopće dalje ići.


Da, toga se i bojim...Da će mi proći 3 besplatna pokušaja dok se ne otkrije u čemu je problem...U prirodnom sam od dva folikula dobila dvi stanice.  Bile su nezrele i nisu se oplodile.  U stimuliranom 20-ak folikula, 16 js od kojih je 7 bilo nevaljalo....Samo 4 su se oplodile.  Biolog je embrijima dao ocjenu 3,8 (od 1 do 5),  znači nisu bili bog zna što...Izgleda da je problem u oplodnji i u dijeljenju stanica kasnije... znala sam svo vrime da negdi mora bit problem, jer bih inače u ovih pet godina ostala trudna bokte....  A sad jel sve to u glavi, jel loša karma, jel stres ili koji kuki, ko će ti ga znat....

----------


## kinki

> kinki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> .
> 
> 
> ah kinki , žao mi je što si tako prošla ... ja sam isto u 5 mj na 1. stimuliranom postupku u vinogradskoj i sva sam nervozna i ovo što se tebi desilo me puno pogodilo.... 
> ja sam se spremala na petrovu ali sam dobila kasno termin , pa sam htjela probati prije negdje drugdje ... meni je tamo u petrovoj  mpo- vac tražio da vadim neki slobodni testosteron i još nekakav (zaboravila sam koji, sad sam na poslu a doma su mi nalazi) na rebru , a već i prije sam kontrolirala testosteron koji  mi je bio uvijek  u granicama , ali naginjao prema gornjoj vrijednosti, tako da mislim da ti možda ne bi škodilo da si to prekontroliraš.... meni je tomić ok jer mi je konačno objasnio i postavio dijagnozu, što mi nitko nije dosad, da se moja dijagnoza policističnih (ili mikrocističnih) jajnika i bez ultrazvuka najviše vidi iz omjera  LH i FSH hormona … i kad sam si malo pregledala stare nalaze vidjela sam da mi je LH uvijek bio za skoro duplo veći od FSH ….
>  uglavnom… raspisala sam se , a ustvari sam samo htjela napisati , da bez obzira na sve , možeš na svoju ruku tražiti kontrolu nekih hormona…
> drži se kinki….


Draga, neka te ne obeshrabri moj neuspjeh!  Izgleda da više uspjeha imaju žene poput tebe, koje imaju konkretan problem, nego mi idiopate...IVF će zaobići vaše probleme i embrij će se sigurno usidrit di mu je i misto, ne brini!  Jedna od žena kojoj je uspilo u Vinogradskoj imala je horor nalaze i svoje i muževe, a uspilo joj i eno čak postoji šansa da su blizanci  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ninatz

*tikica_69* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu i dobre vijesti sutra
*kofer* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ovaj bude uspješan
*kinki*  :Love:  samo ti smosli sva pitanja i dobro propitaj dr. T. On je pun razumijevanja i vijek spreman na odgovore.ja sam ga svaki put smarala ali nikad nisam imala osjećaj da mu smeta

----------


## nina1

> Draga, neka te ne obeshrabri moj neuspjeh!  Izgleda da više uspjeha imaju žene poput tebe, koje imaju konkretan problem, nego mi idiopate...IVF će zaobići vaše probleme i embrij će se sigurno usidrit di mu je i misto, ne brini!  Jedna od žena kojoj je uspilo u Vinogradskoj imala je horor nalaze i svoje i muževe, a uspilo joj i eno čak postoji šansa da su blizanci


ah... pozlatile ti se riječi.....blizanci bi bili baš super 
kinki  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

*kinki* žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## ina33

Kinki, žao mi je i za IVF, a za prijateljičinu bebu nemam komentara, mi smo isto svi zanijemili, Bene su mjesto di obavezno idemo čim dođemo iz ZG-a, pravi raj  :Sad: . A propos idućeg IVF-a, možda s doktorom prokomentirate ICSI tj. da drugi put radite ICSI (nisam shvatila je li ste sad radili IVF ili IVF-ICSI). To ti govori idiopatica s 8-godišnjim iskustvom, koja je tek s ICSIjem došla na svoje i do pristojnih embrija - evo, recimo, na VV-u jednomo od 13 stanica, ako sam dobro shvatila, nijedna oplođena prvi dan pa rađen rescue ISCI (što inače treba izbjegavati, to treba na ICSI odmah prvi dan jer su s ovim rescue ISCI isto loši embriji). ICSI nije samo za loš spermiogram, njega rade i idiopatima i onima kojima IVF dugo ne uspijeva, tj. svima onima kojima ne kuže razlog zašto se stanice međusobno ne plode, i pomogne koji put - briga te za razlog, ako tehnika pali. Porazgovorite o tome prije jeseni. Sretno, a na malu bebicu mislimo svaki dan i nadamo se da će izać' na dobro, nakon grozne i nepravedne tragedije koja ju je u njenom bebinom mirnom svijetu snašla  :Heart:  .

----------


## tikica_69

Stanica se pocela dijeliti.....sutra vec transfer  :? 
Kaze biolog da ce vjerojatno biti 4-stanicna  :/

----------


## s_iva

Tikica, super za stanicu!  :D 
A kako u Vinogradskoj rade vikendom, npr.UZV ili ako aspiracija pada u subotu ili nedjelju?
Mene konkretno zanima slijedeći produženi vikend (1.svibnja). Je li moguće da neće raditi od četvrtka do ponedjeljka  :?

----------


## tikica_69

Ja zadnji put imala transfer u subotu ili cak u nedjelju, nisam sigurna. A sad vec drugi dan imam  :? 
Valjda im se ne da vikendom dolaziti   :Sad:

----------


## nina1

> Ja zadnji put imala transfer u subotu ili cak u nedjelju, nisam sigurna. A sad vec drugi dan imam  :? 
> Valjda im se ne da vikendom dolaziti


ma nije valjda da je to zbog toga jer im se vikednom ne da dolaziti ???!!!! :shock: 
kao da mi možemo naštimati svoja tijela samo na radne dane...   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## thaia28

*tikice*, možda nije do toga što neće raditi vikendom (mene su aspirirali subotu prije Uskrsa) nego je možda procjena biologa da je bolje da ti ju vrate prije  :/  u svakom slučaju, super da se malena oplodila i podijelila, ~~~~~~~~~~ da se i uspješno ugnijezdi   :Love:

----------


## kinki

Ina,  meni ti zapravo nije jasno zasto mi biolognije radio icsi...Pogotovo sad, u stimuliranom....Kontam, ajde valjda covik zna sta radi....Nisam ih stvarno tila gnjavit s nikakvim zahtjevima ni pitanjima,  eto, nadam se iduci put da ce mi ih iksat.  

Sto se tice rada vikendom, u svim bolnicama nastimavaju da se sve radi radnim danom, osim ako bas ne mora bit vikend....Ipak, uvik je neko dezuran i mislim da to ne bi trebao bit problem.

Tikice biolog sam procjeni kad je najbolje radit transfer, ne brini nista...

Jutros mi javila jos jedna zena koju sam upoznala u Vinogradskoj-IMA POZITIVNU BETU :D  :D  :D

----------


## kofer

"Valjda im se ne da vikendom dolaziti "


Mislim da nije to, meni su radili folikulometriju u nedjelju, a nije bilo neophodno. Vjerujem da se ipak radi o tome ako je jedna stanica da se ne čeka razvoj do blastice, već se vraća prije.
Opusti se i ne brini previše, mislim da si u dobrim rukama, oni znaju što rade! Pripremi se na uživanje....od sutra kreće maženje buše!  :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## Kapric

> Ja zadnji put imala transfer u subotu ili cak u nedjelju, nisam sigurna. A sad vec drugi dan imam  :? 
> Valjda im se ne da vikendom dolaziti


Moraju ti oni doći vikendom, ali vjerojatno misle da si ti slučaj u kojem bi se stanica bolje dijelila u prirodnome mediju (tebi). 

Sretno, sve će biti super. Samo noge u zrak   :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> Ina,  meni ti zapravo nije jasno zasto mi biolognije radio icsi...Pogotovo sad, u stimuliranom....Kontam, ajde valjda covik zna sta radi....Nisam ih stvarno tila gnjavit s nikakvim zahtjevima ni pitanjima,  eto, nadam se iduci put da ce mi ih iksat.


Ma, moja ti je poruka da popričate o tome prije nego što dođe do dileme jel' IVF ili ICSI, naime, ako sam dobro shvatila, neki  misle da je IVF bolji jer kao stanicu oplodi dobar spermij prirodnom selekcijom, ali nama je na taj način bio dizaster, tako da idi unaprijed, porazgovarajte, neka ti objasni pros and cons, bit ćeš ti mirnija.

Super za trudnoću, ma meni je odlično što više timova kreće, jer što je više ponude, to se odmah situacija poboljšava em kvalitativno em kvantitativno, konkurencija je jedna vrlo dobra stvar  :D !

----------


## tisa

tikica_69 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :D 
"snjela koka " 14 jaja pa sad "pjetao" na redu   :Razz:   :Laughing:  

kinki~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

> Stanica se pocela dijeliti.....sutra vec transfer  :? 
> Kaze biolog da ce vjerojatno biti 4-stanicna  :/


Za dva dana 4-st. to je super! Sretno sutra~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica_69

A rekao mi je biolog da je bas skolski primjerak, al meni da veli da je extra kvalitete valjda bi bila sumnjicava   :Laughing:

----------


## uporna

tikice meni zvuči odlično da će biti 4stanična 2. dan i nek je samo vrate.  :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

kinki  :Smile:

----------


## Bebel

> A rekao mi je biolog da je bas skolski primjerak, al meni da veli da je extra kvalitete valjda bi bila sumnjicava


Do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni postupak.
Ta podjela za 2 dan je  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Ovaj vikend idem u posjet jednom predivnom 4staničnom šarmeru.

----------


## tikica_69

*tisa*, jel ti to imas imas 14 stanica  :D

----------


## tisa

tako je 14 komada a sutra ili u subotu čemo znati točan brojček pilića  :Razz:

----------


## ninatz

> tikice meni zvuči odlično da će biti 4stanična 2. dan i nek je samo vrate.


ovo moram potpisati

----------


## uporna

> tako je 14 komada a sutra ili u subotu čemo znati točan brojček pilića


Bravo za ekipu i nek bude čim više pilića :D

----------


## thaia28

*Tikice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ET, baš mi se sviđa ta tvoja 4stanična mrvica   :Heart:  

*tisa* wow, 14 komada, blago tebi   :Smile:  držim figice da bude puno malih blastica   :Love:

----------


## kate32

Bravo cure, samo naprijed :D  :D  :D 

Ja odlučila sljedeći ciklus na jedan prirodnjak kod dr. Tomića, tko zna možda se nešto zalomi  :Laughing:

----------


## tisa

javljamo za sada 12 oplođenih, nazvati opet sutra  :Grin: 
cure puno~~~~~~~~~~~ za vas  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Uuuu tisa, bit će tu bebača~~~~~~

----------


## thaia28

tisa, baš ovo lijepo zvuči   :Smile:  neka bude sve ovako dobro i dalje   :Heart:  

evo i mene sljedeći tjedan u prirodnjaku.. iako baš i nemam volje i nade, dosta me uzdrmao ovaj zadnji neuspjeh

----------


## nina1

bravo tisa .... 12 oplođenih  :D  :D  :D

----------


## tikica_69

Uuuuuuuu Tisa, pa ti si nam rekorderka  :D 
Moja mrva je kod mamice. Rekao mi je biolog da polaze puno nade ovaj put jer je zametak stvarno kvalitetan, tako da sam sretna i mirujem, ko bubica sam   :Grin:  
Izdrzat cu bar do ponedjeljka   :Laughing:

----------


## uporna

*Tisa* bravo za 12 oplođenih  :D 

*tikice* samo se opusti i laganini  :Kiss:

----------


## tisa

cure javljam da su danas 10 pilića u odličnom stanju
ET je u utorak idemo na blastociste ako sam dobro pohvatala
tikica_69 ~~~~~~~~~~~samo miruj i mazi bušu  :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

tikice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  
tisa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ super, za utorak

----------


## rozalija

> tikice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   
> tisa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ super, za utorak


Cure sretno!!!!!!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

Dakle tisa pa ovo je prekrasno  :D

----------


## kinki

Joooj, Tisa blago ti seeeee!!!
Blago se svima vama koje ste u postupku.....Ja se sad nakon neuspjeha tako prazno osječam....I sad kad vas čitam, sve imate više embrija i bolje su vam kvalitete nego šta su moji bili....Čemu da se ja uopće nadam....

----------


## tisa

kinki i ja sam bila u bedu i blizu odustajanja samo pusti da malo vremena prođe i u nove pobjede 
prvi put sam imala jednu stanicu, drugi put tri i eto sad ih ima malčice više
svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

> Joooj, Tisa blago ti seeeee!!!
> Blago se svima vama koje ste u postupku.....Ja se sad nakon neuspjeha tako prazno osječam....I sad kad vas čitam, sve imate više embrija i bolje su vam kvalitete nego šta su moji bili....Čemu da se ja uopće nadam....


Predivnoj, zdravoj i voljenoj bebici.
Zaboravi statistike, broj embrije, kvalitetu...
Iz mojeg iskustva, mogu reći kad hoće-hoće i nema odustajanja dok nas neki drugi faktori ne uspore.
 :Love:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim curama u postupku

----------


## pinkbunny

Uvijek samo škicam iz prikrajka, ali evo da se prijavim: od jučer sam pikalica. u četvrtak je prvi UZV.

Da~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima kojima treba  :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

*kinki* iz kakvih stanica su sve rodjene prekrasne, velike i zdrave bebe...mislim da uopce ne bi trebale razmisljeti na taj nacin. Mislim da samo trebamo biti pozitivne i vesele   :Wink:

----------


## thaia28

*Kinkica*, ja uopće nisam imala stanica, pa eto opet sam u pozitivi i nadam se vrlo brzo jednom malenom čudu   :Smile:  rekao je mm "nema predaje!"

tisa,  :D za blastice

*tikice* samo ti draga laganini, sve to nekak super miriši   :Smile:

----------


## kate32

Cure da li netko zna da li daju anesteziju kod punkcije? Nešto sam načula da ne pa me uhvatila panika... :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## nina1

> Cure da li netko zna da li daju anesteziju kod punkcije? Nešto sam načula da ne pa me uhvatila panika... :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


ja sam ,čini mi se, čitala da kod stimuliranih daju, samo se ne smije ništa piti taj dan ... nadam se da sam dobro pročitala ....   :Grin:

----------


## tikica_69

> Cure da li netko zna da li daju anesteziju kod punkcije? Nešto sam načula da ne pa me uhvatila panika... :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


Kod stimuliranih daju ali moras biti skroz na taste, u prirodnom isto daju ako bas inzistiras, ali nema potrebe. Zaista je bezbolno kad to dr. Tomic radi.

----------


## thaia28

u stimuliranom svakako daju anesteziju, za prirodnjak si možeš popiti nešto doma.
Nakon 4 odrađene punkcije na SD, bez ičega (osim kućnih čarolija - Normabel i Tramal), punkcija s anestezijom je stvarno pravi preporod   :Smile:

----------


## thaia28

zaboravih nadodati - ako se prima anestezija, onda ništa ne konzumirati 6 sati prije (ni hranu ni vodu)

----------


## kate32

Super hvala cure, sada mi je već lakše. Dosada sam uvijek gdje sam bila primila anesteziju ali sam čula da od državnih daju samo u Petrovoj, ne znam zašto tako da mi je ovo puno olakšalo odluku.

----------


## ana39

s iskustvom sam primanja anestezije u Petrovoj 2x....
jako je bitno biti bez gutljaja ičega taj dan kada
se dobiva anestezija jer bude zbilja grdnih mučnina...
prvi put sam popila gutljaj vode i žlicu meda, da je teta s injekcijom to znala rekla je da mi ju nebi dala....
drugi put mi je isto bilo grdo mada sam bila skroz natašte ali drukčije...

----------


## nina1

a tablete? smiju se piti tablete prije anestezije? 
npr hormoni štitnjače euthyrox ili letrox ?

----------


## goodwitch

nina 1 meni je anesteziolog rekao obavezno kod kuće  popiti svoj euthyrox sa gutljajem vode taj dan kad je zahvat(bila na više operacija i svaki put su mi to naglasili)

----------


## nina1

> nina 1 meni je anesteziolog rekao obavezno kod kuće  popiti svoj euthyrox sa gutljajem vode taj dan kad je zahvat(bila na više operacija i svaki put su mi to naglasili)


super ... hvala ti puno *goodwitch*...  :Kiss:

----------


## goodwitch

:Love:

----------


## wannababysoon

ej cure evo mene k vama, mi za sad obavljamo pretrage sve moguce i nemoguce pa ako bog da u 6.mjesecu idemo na ivf kod dr.Tomica u Vinogradsku... prvi nam je put

----------


## thegirl25

ja planiram isto u postupak 6 mjesec...sad ovaj 5 bih naručila sve šta mi treba i izvadila hormone...

Mislim da ni neću ništa drugo nego hormone i briseve....

e imam jedno pitanje ako netko zna da li je moguće radit Imuno pretrage u toku stimulacije (ja se mislim ako sam već u zagrebu to punkcije ima li šanse to usput provjerit)... thnx

----------


## thegirl25

Jeli netko zna slučajno kakav privatni smještaj blizu Vinogradske???

----------


## Jelena

> Jeli netko zna slučajno kakav privatni smještaj blizu Vinogradske???


Raspitat ću se. Ne znam jesi li uočila ponudu od naše rikikiki:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...343&highlight=

----------


## nina1

> ej cure evo mene k vama, mi za sad obavljamo pretrage sve moguce i nemoguce pa ako bog da u 6.mjesecu idemo na ivf kod dr.Tomica u Vinogradsku... prvi nam je put


pozdrav *wannababysoon*...  :Bye:  
vidim imamo slične dijagnoze.... 
i ja sam kod Tomića ali u 5 mj....

----------


## Lambi

cure da vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješne postupke   :Love:

----------


## tisa

samo da se javimo dvije blastice kod mame,a jedna blastica i jedna morula nas još čekaju
puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve   :Kiss:

----------


## nina1

tisa super  :D  :D  :D

----------


## tikica_69

tisa  :D   :D   :D  - neka ti je sa srecom   :Kiss:

----------


## nina1

dižem malo....
cure s vinogradske ... ima kakvih novosti?

----------


## thegirl25

I jaaa čekam oće li ko što pisat...ja sljedeći mjesec planiram gore u postupak.... nemogu dočekat...... ajde cure pišiteeee

----------


## tikica_69

Ja cekam 06.05.   :Grin:

----------


## nina1

> Ja cekam 06.05.


...
držim ti fige....to ti je jedan super dan... za super betu...  :Love:

----------


## thegirl25

Tikice za tebe puno   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## kofer

I ja čekam 06.05......u međuvremenu se ništa ne događa, osim što nestrpljivost raste! 
Grrrr, kako mrzim čekanje!

----------


## tisa

tikica_69, kofer~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za 06.05
nina1~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss: 
mi smo vikend ß 09.05 pa čemo odgoditi do 11.05   :Grin:

----------


## tisa

ispravka imamo dvije blastice na čekanju 
ona morula se razvila u blasticu  :D

----------


## Jelena

škicam redovito na vinogradsku. sigurno nas ima više koje prate kako se situacija razvija tamo. 
*tisa* to su očito bile krasne stanice. bravo!  :D  :D  :D a ostalih 6 odlikaša se prestalo dijeliti?
*thegirl* jesi našla smještaj?
*thaia28* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prirodnjak  :Kiss:  
svima   :Love:

----------


## pinkbunny

Da i ja podnesem izvještaj: danas bila na folikulometriji (dr. napisao nekakvih 11 brojeva, to je valjda 11 folikula :? )
Aspiracija u utorak, na moj rođkas!

----------


## thaia28

*pinkybunny*, super brojčica! ~~~~~~~~~ za najmanje toliko lijepih stanica

ništa od našeg prirodnjaka, stvorila se neka zlić cista i pomrsila nam planove   :Mad:   sljedeći ciklus novi pokušaj

----------


## tisa

jelena  da onih 6 se nažalost prestalo dijeliti ostala dva eskima
pinkbunny~~~~~~~~~to je to 11 folikula=11 JS  :D za utorak
thaia28~~~~~~~~~~puno za novi pokušaj  :Love:

----------


## Jelena

tisa, meni je 4 blastice sci-fi, tako da stvarno imaš razloga za  :D samo sam znatiželjna.
thaia28   :Sad:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za idući ciklus. ja sam na SD u prirodnjaku imala folikul koji se probio između dvije ciste i bio kao osmica i bila je stanica unutra, ali se nije oplodila na žalost... ne kužim kad je cista problem da se odustaje, a kada nije...

----------


## kinki

Tisa ja polažem sve nade u tebe. Ako ima zainteresiranih, otvaram i kladionicu hahaha!  Joooj koliko vas je još ću ja na kraju morat čekat red kad na jesen krenem haha!

----------


## thaia28

> ja sam na SD u prirodnjaku imala folikul koji se probio između dvije ciste i bio kao osmica i bila je stanica unutra, ali se nije oplodila na žalost... ne kužim kad je cista problem da se odustaje, a kada nije...


Teško je razlikovati cistu od folikula ako je veličina cca do 24 mm, tek po punktiranju se sazna. U prirodnjacima, kada dođe do stvaranja folikularne ciste najčešće niti nema drugog folikula u kojem bi eventualno bile stanice, jer u pravilu samo jedan folikul se izdvaja kao dominantni. 
Ovaj put odluka o odustajanju bila je moja - poučena prijašnjim iskustvom prebrzi rast folikula najčešće znači da se radi o cističnoj tvorevini.

----------


## tikica_69

thaia, bas sam tu situaciju ja imala u prethodnom ciklusu   :Sad:  
Ja nemam prvi puta u zivotu bas nikakve simptome nakon transfera evo danas 7dpt   :Grin: 
Jos doprije dva dana me sve i svukud propikavalo i sad se sve umirilo    :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

tikica ~~~~~~~~~ da je to dobar znak   :Kiss:  
thaia, je i meni su gledali što bi moglo biti folikul od svega toga, imaš pravo. ~~~~~~~~~~ tebi za idući put
i ja se kladim na tisu   :Wink:

----------


## Vali

Vidim da vam još nisu zakačili temu gore.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Sretno curke!   :Wink:

----------


## vinalina

Bok cure. _I ja već jako dugo pokušavam, uglavnom, nakon Petrove, SD i Vilia završih u Vinogradskoj. Bila sam prvi put 23. 3., ali imala sam sve stare nalaze jer sam imala pauzu. poslao me na obradu i MM da bi znao kako me stimulirati, napisao priprema za IVF/ICSI. 
nalazi došli i ispostavilo se da imam loše hormone, recimo da mi e estradiol jako nizak. Ispod svake donje granice. 

Sad bi trebala ići na kontrolu, a neznam kak budem dobila slobodan dan.
Nadam se da će se sad odlučiti za stimulaciju ili dati kakvu terapiju, nemam pojma. A najviše se nadam da će mi dati upute za drugi ciklus, makar stimulirani da si sama platim lijekove iako još imam šansu 2 puta besplatno. 

Pozdrav svima

----------


## tikica_69

vinalina, sretno  :D

----------


## tiki_a

thaia28 baš nemaš sreće   :Sad:  . Ali kad jednom bude dobra js nadam se da će uspjeh biti potpun. I kod mene ovaj puta sve nekako prebrzo pa očekujem sličan ishod.
Pomalo se osjećam vaša jer sam u Pol. IVF često bila u rukama dr. T.   :Smile:

----------


## thegirl25

Hej cure jel planira ko u postupak 6 mj. ???

----------


## tikica_69

Ako beta ne bude po mom cefu ovaj put, ja   :Grin:

----------


## nina1

već sam napisala na odbrojavanju ali malo dignem temu od danas sam pikalica.... :D  :D  :D

----------


## tlukaci5

evo da se i ja javim : jedan neuspješan IVF /ICSI , idući planiran u 6. mjesecu.pratim vas već neko vrijeme,i mislim da sve zaslužujemo uspjeh!

----------


## nina1

dobro došla *tlukaci5*
naravno da zaslužujemo... 
gdje si bila na icsi-u ...?

----------


## tikica_69

*nina1*, bravo  :D 
*tlukaci5* - dobrodosla   :Kiss:

----------


## tlukaci5

U drugom mjesecu bila u vinogradskoj kod dr. Tomića, dojmovi što se tiče doktora i sestara sve naj,naj...
prije toga jedna odrađena inseminacija kod dr. Kuna,neuspješno.
nadam se da će ovaj put biti dobitno.  :Smile:

----------


## thegirl25

Moramo se upoznat kad krenem u postupak da ispijamo kave  :Smile: ))

----------


## tikica_69

> Moramo se upoznat kad krenem u postupak da ispijamo kave ))


naravno  :D

----------


## thaia28

> Vidim da vam još nisu zakačili temu gore.


nadam se da će moderatorice ubrzo staviti ovaj topis tamo gdje i treba biti

drago mi je da nam se javljaju nove cure s Vinogradske, želim vam dobrodošlicu na forum i još vam više želim da se čim prije preselite na trudnički pdf   :Smile:  

*tikice*, baš si mi često u mislima, iodbrojavam s tobom.. još sitno   :Smile:   :Heart:  

trebala bi izvaditi progesteron 21dc, ali si nekako razmišljam ima li smisla obzirom na cistu  :/

----------


## tikica_69

TNX thaia   :Kiss:  
Da...nikako da je zalijepe gore, kao da protestiraju  :/

----------


## vinalina

I ja se svim srcem nadam da krećem u 6.

SRETNO   :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

thaia28, i ja sam po nalogu prof. Š. vadila progesteron kad je vidio da imam cistu...Možda dr. želi biti siguran da se stvarno radi o cisti, ne znam, uglavnom meni je progesteron tada bio prenizak.

----------


## pinkbunny

Da malo podignem.

Ja danas obavila punkciju, imamo 7 js i nadamo se dobrom tulumu u labu (ipak mi je danas rođkas, pa da barem netko tulumari jer ja sam u banani).

Sutra zovem da vidim kad je ET.

tikica69, Tisa, kofer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromne beturine
svima ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za šta vam treba.

----------


## nina1

*pinkbunny*   :D  :D  :D  za sedmicu !!!! 
joj blago svima vama koje ste bile već na punkciji... ja nikako da dočekam, dani idu spoooro .....

----------


## petra30

evo, curke, ja sam ista ona supatnica sa Kinki. 
Nakon 12 js, oplodilo se 9, a na kraju su mi ostale samo 3 morule i to su mi vratili. Nisu se dalje razvijale, beta nula.
Do jeseni je stvarno stoljeće..

Sve same pohvale onima tamo u Vinogradskoj, osjećala sam se tako dobro tamo.
Kinkušo moja, hvala ti što si bila tamo

----------


## pinkbunny

petra30   :Taps:

----------


## kofer

*pinkbunny* sretan rođendan!!!! Što drugo mogu tvoje jajne stanice na današnji dan, nego tulumariti ?! Vibriram (kak se rade vibre?) da bude sedam blastica.
*petra30*  :Love:  žao mi je! 

*tikica 69*  :Love:  hrabro sutra

----------


## nina1

> evo, curke, ja sam ista ona supatnica sa Kinki. 
> Nakon 12 js, oplodilo se 9, a na kraju su mi ostale samo 3 morule i to su mi vratili. Nisu se dalje razvijale, beta nula.
> Do jeseni je stvarno stoljeće..
> 
> Sve same pohvale onima tamo u Vinogradskoj, osjećala sam se tako dobro tamo.
> Kinkušo moja, hvala ti što si bila tamo


ej petra30 
pa ti i tm imate istu dijagnozu ko i mm i ja .... kaj sam ja to znala ili sam već zaboravila  :?  
sve će biti ok   :Love:

----------


## tisa

pinkbunny~~~~~~~~~~~~~za super tulum
petra30~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:  
tikica_69~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku ß
nina1~~~~~~~~da brzo prođu dani
svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## thegirl25

hej cure ako slučano netko zna bila bih mu zahvalna, jel postoji neki jeftin smještaj blizu Vinogradske ??? Ili u blizini, neznam uopće na koji način bi saznala....
Hvala punoooo

----------


## pinkbunny

Samo da javim, imamo 6 oplođenih, još sutra zovemo da vidimo kad je ET, petak ili ponedjeljak  :?  još nisam čula da je netko imao ET šesti dan.
Nadam se da će ipak biti u petak.

tikica, kofer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za današnje bete.

----------


## nina1

> Samo da javim, imamo 6 oplođenih, još sutra zovemo da vidimo kad je ET, petak ili ponedjeljak  :?  još nisam čula da je netko imao ET šesti dan.
> Nadam se da će ipak biti u petak.
> 
> tikica, kofer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za današnje bete.


bravo za šestorku !  :D  :D  :D 
tikica, kofer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica_69

Prijavljujem negativnu betu....vec sam javila biologu da sam mu ubila statistiku   :Laughing:

----------


## thaia28

*tikice,* šta reći.. 'bemu miša, baš mi je žao   :Sad:  sljedeći mjesec stimulacija?

----------


## paola

tikice  :Love:  
pinkbunny :D  :D  :D

----------


## kofer

I ovaj put ništa.......  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nina1

*tikica*  i* kofer* ... zao mi je     :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Nema suza cure.....cekamo gospoju M pa na usmrkavanje i pikanje i idemo dalje - nema spavanja, dok traje obnova  :D

----------


## tisa

tikica_69~~~~~~~~~~~  :Sad:  
kofer~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:  
pinkbunny~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :D

----------


## pinkbunny

tikica, kofer baš mi je žao   :Sad:  
tikica svaka čast na stavu

----------


## mala2

> tikica, kofer baš mi je žao   
> tikica svaka čast na stavu


  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## thaia28

kofer   :Love:

----------


## thegirl25

Hej cure jedno pitanje...da li ja mogu izričito tražit anesteziju kod Tomića i da li za to moram radit neke dodatne pretrage??? Zaboravila sam ga to pitat???

----------


## ajvica

:Love:  Drage moje evo da vam se priključim veeelikim pohvalama za Vinogradsku bolnicu -svaka čast  :Love:   :Love:  


Poslije iskustva u drugoj klinici želim reći da sam presretna sa osobljem, kvalitetom doktora i  sretna sam što konačno ću ići u postupak.

Svaka im čast ,super su i zahvaljujuću njima meni se konačno vrati o osmijeh na licu i nema više suza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Love:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  


Presretna sam što sam otišla kod njih, presretna sam  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ajvica

:Love:  Drage moje evo da vam se priključim veeelikim pohvalama za Vinogradsku bolnicu -svaka čast  :Love:   :Love:  


Poslije iskustva u drugoj klinici želim reći da sam presretna sa osobljem, kvalitetom doktora i  sretna sam što konačno ću ići u postupak.

Svaka im čast ,super su i zahvaljujuću njima meni se konačno vrati o osmijeh na licu i nema više suza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Love:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  


Presretna sam što sam otišla kod njih, presretna sam  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pinkbunny

U stimuliranom svakako dobiješ anesteziju, a prirodni ti kod dr. tomića stvarno ne boli da bi ti trebala anestezija. Ma zapravo i ovo u stimuliranom ti nije neka teška anestezija, skroz si budna i možeš pričati sa sestrom, samo ti se malo vrti u glavi.
Jedino moraš biti natašte.
No sve je individualno neke cure čak i malo zaspu.

----------


## pinkbunny

U stimuliranom svakako dobiješ anesteziju, a prirodni ti kod dr. tomića stvarno ne boli da bi ti trebala anestezija. Ma zapravo i ovo u stimuliranom ti nije neka teška anestezija, skroz si budna i možeš pričati sa sestrom, samo ti se malo vrti u glavi.
Jedino moraš biti natašte.
No sve je individualno neke cure čak i malo zaspu.

----------


## tikica_69

> Hej cure jedno pitanje...da li ja mogu izričito tražit anesteziju kod Tomića i da li za to moram radit neke dodatne pretrage??? Zaboravila sam ga to pitat???


Mozes, samo moras obavezno biti na taste

----------


## pinkbunny

Zaboravih napisati da mi ipak sutra imamo ET, i radili su ICSI, prije uvijek samo IVF. 
Dr. je rekao da će izgleda biti dvije odlične i jedna malo lošija.
Ma hebat ga, nekako sam već razočarana.

----------


## kofer

*pinkbunny* - ne biti razočarana! I jedna je dovoljna, a tek dvije odlične..... mrak  :Wink:  

Cure hvala vam na vašim zagrljajima, ja malo bolje danas...
Bila na novom dogovoru, odlučili se na IVF i počinjem šmrkati čim dođe M.
Danas ludnica u Vin., u periodu od sat vremena 14 cura bilo u čekaonici.
Bit će puno beba![/b]

----------


## thegirl25

da znači to je sigurno ma mislila sam ono da možda nekad daju nekad ne....sad mi je opet na pameti samo punkcija moja rak rana heheheh...sretno cure svima, ja sad još hormone izvadit imam nadam se da će sve biti ok...

----------


## vinalina

da znači to je sigurno ma mislila sam ono da možda nekad daju nekad ne....sad mi je opet na pameti samo punkcija moja rak rana heheheh...sretno cure svima, ja sad još hormone izvadit imam nadam se da će sve biti ok...

nisam te dobro skužila, ti si u postupku, a tek sad ideš vaditi hormone, pa kaj ti to nije dao prije svega da napraviš?

----------


## tikica_69

*tisa*, kad vadis betu? SRETNO!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## tisa

u ponedeljak vadim ali test je sutra  :/

----------


## thegirl25

nisam te dobro skužila, ti si u postupku, a tek sad ideš vaditi hormone, pa kaj ti to nije dao prije svega da napraviš?[/quote]

Ja planiram postupak za 6mj a ovaj 5 mj vadim sve pretrage...i btw nije mi on dao da vadim ništa ja to sve na svoju ruku, bolje se tako osjećam...

[b]Hej cure i dalje tražim sobu blizu Vinogradske ako netko šta zna.....

----------


## nina1

bila danas na ultrazvuku .....
danas je baš bila gužva m bio dr. K i nisam baš sve stigla pitati ....
danas na 7 dc imam 5 folikula na lijevom jajniku i 4 na desnom, a imam još i jednu cistu na desnom  jajniku ....ednometrij je 4 mm 
čini mi je da je endometrij pretanak za 7 dc , kaj vi mislite?  
da li će cista smetati za  cijeli postupak ?

----------


## pinkbunny

Moj ET je obavljen. Vraćeni su 8,4,4-stanični, moje raspoloženje je ovakvo  :/   :Sad:   .
Ipak, sve pohvale ekipi, dr.T je na moje raspoloženje rekao da mi za 12 mj. cijela ekipa dolazi na feštu (krstitke). E da je barem u pravu.

kome treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## vinalina

*thegirl 25*, ne bih te htjela davit, ali i ja sam htjela ići u postupak, ali kad sam došla, dr. T. je pogledao moje papire i dao mi onaj papir sa dugačkom listom svih živih zahtjeva za provjeriti, od hormona spolnih, štitnjače, hiva 1 i 2, hepatitisa b i c, sifilisa... i za mm isto tak. Pa sam mislila da to dobije svaka žena koja dođe tamo prvi puta...ili se varam, kak ste vi ostale???
 [/quote]

----------


## sbonetic

*nina1* meni ti je 8 dc bio endometrij 8,2 a danas 10 dc 8,3 doktorica kaže da je to jako lijep endometrij...

----------


## pinkbunny

*tisa* razveseli nas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za *+*

----------


## tisa

na žalost javljam na testu jedan veliki minus   :Sad:

----------


## tikica_69

Ajoj tisa   :Crying or Very sad:  
No, odi izvaditi betu da ne bi slucajno bilo zabune....ja se jos nadam za tebe   :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

tisa   :Sad:

----------


## tiki_a

tisa   :Sad:   :Sad:  baš nemaš sreće. Puno ~~~~~za dalje.

----------


## nina1

*tisa*...
nemoj biti još žalosna... meni je isto jedanput test pokazao - a bila sam trudna.....
radije provjeri betu...

----------


## pinkbunny

Uh, a baš sam u tebe polagala sve nade   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## rozalija

tisa žao mi je draga  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
a možda da ti ipak uradiš betu?

----------


## uporna

> tisa žao mi je draga    
> a možda da ti ipak uradiš betu?


x

----------


## tikica_69

Zasto ovaj topic ne stave gdje su i ostale potpomognute....stvarno ne kuzim  :?

----------


## nina1

> Zasto ovaj topic ne stave gdje su i ostale potpomognute....stvarno ne kuzim  :?


ni ja ..... :?

----------


## andream

> Zasto ovaj topic ne stave gdje su i ostale potpomognute....stvarno ne kuzim


veliko X

----------


## thegirl25

Vinalina nedaviš uopće...meni Tomić nije tražio ništa da vadim, jer sam već donijela hrpu nalaza od prijašnjeg postupka...pa vjerojatno tako...ali ja sam na svoju ruku izvadila briseve i hormone..čiji rezultat sada čekam...
A Tisa tebi puno   :Love:   :Love:  užasno mi je žao što je minus s obzirom kako si dobro reagirala...ah šta da kažem ... 

Cure jel znate na kraju koga da mu je uspjelo na Vinogradskoj u zadnje vrijem???

----------


## thaia28

*tisa*  :Love:   :Love:   ajde, možda beta pokaže drugačije ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tisa

na žalost ß negativna

----------


## tikica_69

Ajoj tisa, bas mi je zao   :Crying or Very sad:  
Ja sam evo smrkalica i pikalica pa cemo vidjeti kako reagiram na ovu vrstu stimulacije....u petak idem na prvu folikulimetriju

----------


## tisa

puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za petak   :Kiss: 
curke ~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

tisa  :Love: 
~~~~~~~~~~ da sa smrzlićima uspjete

----------


## tikica_69

Tisa, koliko smrzlica imate i da li se krio gore posebno placa?

----------


## tisa

tikica imamo dva eskimića ,a dali se plaća krio osobno nisam ništa platila za sada osim ako se odmrzavanje plaća, a to ću valjda znati sutra

----------


## tikica_69

Super  :D ....sto odmah ides dalje na transfer ili ces odmoriti malo?

----------


## nina1

tisa... žao mi je   :Crying or Very sad:  
bila danas opet na ultrazvuku ...
endometrij još uvijek ,po meni pretanak, 11 dc 5 mm   :Sad:

----------


## thaia28

*tisa*  :Love:  

*nina1* ma ne brini zbog endometrija, narast će on, a ako će biti potrebno dat će ti doktor nešto za podebljanje endometrija. U kućnoj radinosti pij puno soka od cikle i jedi puno ananasa, oni su ti jako dobri za endometrij.   :Love:  

svim curkama u postupku brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tisa

tikica idem na   :Raspa:  dok me ne prođe  "banana"raspoloženje
tebi puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak
curicama puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## kofer

I ja sam u petak na prvom uzv! Čitam ovo o capki (26 js) i oblijeva me znoj. Nije mi palo na pamet da je moguće imati toliko js na samo dva jajnika....

----------


## thaia28

> I ja sam u petak na prvom uzv! Čitam ovo o capki (26 js) i oblijeva me znoj. Nije mi palo na pamet da je moguće imati toliko js na samo dva jajnika....


ja ih vjerovatno nemam više toliko ni u jajnicima   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## tikica_69

kofer i ja sam u petak gore pa se vidimo   :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

> Zasto ovaj topic ne stave gdje su i ostale potpomognute....stvarno ne kuzim  :?


i mene zanima....

----------


## Ginger

ja samo htjedoh pohvaliti dr.T.
ova spavalica u avataru... e pa ja sam mu jako zahvalna   :Yes:  
bio je to prirodnjak nakon neuspjelog stimuliranog, mali folikulić je na dan punkcije imao samo 16 mm, endo nešto veći od 5mm, ali on nije odustao   :Smile:  
naravno, tu je i divna ekipa ivf poliklinike, ali on je taj koji nije odustao kad je vidio kako stvari stoje - i zbog toga je moj život ljepši no ikad  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

> tikica_69 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zasto ovaj topic ne stave gdje su i ostale potpomognute....stvarno ne kuzim  :?
> 
> 
> i mene zanima....


taman sam htjela zamoliti modetatora da i ovaj topic prebaci u vazne...

svim curama  u vinogradskoj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

@ ginger - ta tvoja spavalica je nesto najsladje sto sam vidjela   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## thegirl25

Joooj došli su mi nalazi hormona koji nisu dobri...Prolaktin mi je povišen...a TSH skoro 4...Tomić mi je stalno bussy nemogu ga dobit, vjerojatno ništa od IVF za 6mj..baš sam  :Sad:

----------


## tikica_69

Ja sutra idem na folikulimetriju pa vam javim kakvo je stanje na Suprefactu i Menopuru...nadam se bar dva - tri folikulica.....puna naravno   :Grin:

----------


## nina1

> Joooj došli su mi nalazi hormona koji nisu dobri...Prolaktin mi je povišen...a TSH skoro 4...Tomić mi je stalno bussy nemogu ga dobit, vjerojatno ništa od IVF za 6mj..baš sam


za prolaktin neznam ali za tsh , uzimaš kakvu terapiju ?
možda ne bi bilo loše da ti endokrinolog odmah poveća dozu ....
cure moje, ja sam sutra na punkciji... :/

----------


## thaia28

*nina1* držim figice da punkcija sutra bude uspješna i želim ti puno lijepih stanica. Bolit te sigurno neće jer daju anesteziju u stimulaciji   :Love:  

*tikice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za brojne pune folikuliće

*thegirl* TSH 4 je u granicama normale, ali kako sam našla u dosta članaka preporučljivo je da bude do 2. Našla sam na netu (a svojedobno sam proučavala TSH) da kod ovakvih blagih "poremećaja" pomaže alga Kelp. Imaš za kupiti u ljekarnama, kao dodatak prehrani, baš se zove Kelp i s dodatkom je joda. Nadam se da ćeš brzo izregulirati prolaktin i biti spremna za svoj dobitni postupak   :Heart:

----------


## thegirl25

Hej sretno svima..pa evo vidit ću napisala sam dva maila doktorima (Šparcu i Radončići)...jer do Tomića nisam mogla doć navodno je too much bussy pa da zovem ujutro...vidit ćemo šta on kaže... mislim mogu ja ovaj mjesec probat i pit te tablete bromergen kako li se zovu pa sve prebacit za 7 mj...a mislim čak da je najveći problem taj stalno prisutni stres...

----------


## nina1

*thegirl 25* ja sam ti zadnji tjedan skoro svaki drugi dan u vinogradskoj i počele su baš velike gužve, definitivno ti se ne stignu javiti doktori na telefone,a pogotovo oko 8 h...
možda da probaš malo kasnije... oko 10-11 h ?
ja sam ti isto imala jedanput povećan prolaktin ali i tsh pa mi je rekla moja gin. da kad tsh poraste zna povući i prolaktin....
meni čim sam spustila tsh, pao je i prolaktin...bez terapije za prolaktin

----------


## tikica_69

Nemam dobre vijesti....kao i obicno.
Samo 5 vodecih folikula i kaze doktor da rastu prebrzo, da se boji da su prazni. No u ponedjeljak je punkcija pa cemo vidjeti. Folikuli su danas 7 dc na lijevom 15/15 i na desnom 15/15/12/9/9. Sutra stoperica.
Da jos pohvalim i MM.
Tri dana prije postupka, on se sinoc oblije ko krava. Valjda zato da unisti jos ova tri koja vide gdje i kako moraju plivati    :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## thaia28

> Nemam dobre vijesti....kao i obicno.
> Samo 5 vodecih folikula i kaze doktor da rastu prebrzo, da se boji da su prazni. No u ponedjeljak je punkcija pa cemo vidjeti. Folikuli su danas 7 dc na lijevom 15/15 i na desnom 15/15/12/9/9. Sutra stoperica.
> Da jos pohvalim i MM.
> Tri dana prije postupka, on se sinoc oblije ko krava. Valjda zato da unisti jos ova tri koja vide gdje i kako moraju plivati


u mom zadnjem postupku meni su folikuli sa 9dc na 10dc narasli 4 mm i dr nije bio zadovoljan, skužila sam da je i on sumnjao da su folikuli prazni. Na kraju su i bili. No, isto tako ne mora to značiti, možda su ti jednostavno rano se počeli izdvajati ovi dominantni i rastu kako treba. Ja držim figice srećice da sve bude u redu i da dobijete dobre stanice.   :Love:  Btw, folikuli su ti ujednačene veličine i brojčica od 5 komada mi se čini sasvim pristojnom.   :Heart:  
A kaj se tiče tm.. mislim da mala alkoholna epizodica neće utjecati na njegov spermiogram..

----------


## ZAUZETA

Tikica,  pa ti naši muški su stvarno ...  MM isto svako malo dolazi "joj, nisam se mislio napit, ali..." i to baš po pivi, što je strogo zabranjeno. Ali, on je već odustao, pa kao, sad može grrr  :Evil or Very Mad:  .  Što mi je rekla jedna forumašica, on je napravio izlaznu strategiju.  Ali ja ne odustajem.  Svaki dan šaka tabletica pa da vidimo tko će duže  :Grin:

----------


## kofer

Baš loš dan! Tri folikula na jednom, dva na drugom jajniku.........
Da, znam da je dovoljan samo jedan pravi, ali u prošlom su od 11 js oplođene samo 2, što li će tek biti ovaj put?
U pon. ponovo uzv, pa da vidimo!

----------


## nina1

eto da i ja dam svoj izvještaj s svoje prve (nadamo se i zadnje) punkcije....
dobila sam 10 js ,punkcija nije bila jako bolna, kratko je trajala, možda kakvih 10-15 minuta sveukupno, neznam da li je tak bilo svima , ali danas me dolje sve rastura, teško mi je sjesti i na stolicu ....
uglavnom,danas zovem biologa da čujem koliko je od tih 10 zrelo i kako se sve odvija....
neznam zašto ali imam neki ogroman predosjećaj strah da neće nešto biti u redu....  :Sad:

----------


## nina1

*tikica_69* i *kofer* ...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
za vaše folikuliće....
biti će sve ok za punkciju ....    :Love:

----------


## kofer

*nina1* odbaci sve loše predosjećaje i glavu gore! 10js je odlično!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za nezaboravan tulum u lab.

----------


## tikica_69

*nina1*, sretno i javi nam kako je proslo  :D

----------


## tikica_69

> tikica_69 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nemam dobre vijesti....kao i obicno.
> Samo 5 vodecih folikula i kaze doktor da rastu prebrzo, da se boji da su prazni. No u ponedjeljak je punkcija pa cemo vidjeti. Folikuli su danas 7 dc na lijevom 15/15 i na desnom 15/15/12/9/9. Sutra stoperica.
> Da jos pohvalim i MM.
> Tri dana prije postupka, on se sinoc oblije ko krava. Valjda zato da unisti jos ova tri koja vide gdje i kako moraju plivati   
> 
> 
> ...


Sve ok tinaka...no kod nas pivo bas ne budi romanitku, a MM kad piva osamuti, onda dva dana ko mrgud tetura po stanu, pa ako su mu i plivaci takvi, onda smo najozili   :Laughing:  
A vidjet cemo u ponedjeljak....do tada se mogu ubiti razmisljanjem, al necu. Sto bude bit ce. Ako bude stogod mirovat cemo, ako ne bude krecemo na turu rolanja, orbitreka i jogurtica s muslima   :Grin:

----------


## nina1

evo ja zvala...od 10 js imam 7 zrelih js i svih 7 se oplodilo 
rađen je isci ...
sutra opet zovem da čujem kako se dijele i kad će biti transfer....

----------


## kofer

*nina1* :D super! Jesam ti rekla da bu sve ok! Budi vesela!

----------


## tikica_69

*nina1*, pa to je odlicno  :D   :D   :D

----------


## kofer

*tikica69* kako se osjećaš (fizički)?
Nemoj se jako ljutiti na M, ja se nekak nadam da ovo što popiju danas opije spermiće tek za tri mjeseca  :Laughing:  
(to se ja tješim - i moj si dao jučer oduška s pivom)

----------


## nina1

*kofer ,tikica* malo me bila uhvatila nervoza ali sad je sve ok ... hvala na podršci   :Love: 
valjda će nešto i biti iz ovih sedam bubica....   :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

*nina*, naravno da ce biti...uopce ne sumnjam u to  :D 
*kofer*, ne ljutim se vise....i ja sam jucer popila jednu pivu i to crnu i bas me briga   :Grin:  
Kad sam danas trazila poslije rucka da mi jednu otvori, rekao mi je da ne smijem jer cuvam mjehurice. Kad sam ga osinula pogledom, mam je rekao - ok, evo sad cu. Naravno, salila sam se....ipak ne bi bilo ok da ih jos i ja sad utopim   :Laughing:

----------


## nina1

cure s vinogradske, da li nakon transfera na vinogradskoj daju štopericu, ako da, u kojim slučajevima i kada ?

----------


## tikica_69

Meni do sada nikad nisu savjetovali da je uzmem i nakon transfera.....

----------


## Pinky

> Pusti muža, možda pivo pomogne njegovim plivačima da bolje izdrže. Gledaj to s vedrije strane, plivači će se malo ošamutiti, dobiti energije i možda oteturaju u pravom smjeru kad već trijezni ne znaju pogoditi, dobit će hrabrost, možda uzmu sa sobom i koji cvijet za jajnu stanicu, zamisli: piva budi romantiku i izadje jedan pravi spojak u labosu!    
> (Oprosti ako je bilo ovo gore neprimjereno, al napisano je u najboljoj namjeri, ja i mm se često tak šalimo   )


ajme tvoj post me je podsjetio na ovaj smisni filmic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVmJKK3E41w

----------


## tikica_69

Pinky....otkud si to iscupala   :Laughing:

----------


## ZO

filmić je mrak   :Laughing:

----------


## nina1

> Meni do sada nikad nisu savjetovali da je uzmem i nakon transfera.....


čitala sam da na vv daju štoperice nakon transfera pa zato pitam

----------


## tikica_69

nina, jednom su meni i na Svetom duhu rekli da uzmem stopericu 3 dan i 6 dan nakon trasfera kao podrska zutom tijelu, tako da ako su ti tako savjetovali to je ok

----------


## Pinky

ja sam jednu dobila odmah nakon transfera a drugu 4 dana nakon transfera

----------


## BLIZU

tikice69~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## marči

ova tema je od danas stickana na početak stranice pod VAŽNO kao i ostale klinike, molim vas da ne potičete chateve te da budete što informativnijeg karaktera.
sretno!


 :Love:  

marči

----------


## kofer

:D za smještaj teme pod Važno!!

Vratila se ja sa uzv 10dc =sve skupa bolje nego prošli put, imam 9 folikula podjednake veličine (15-14mm), u srijedu novi uzv pa aspiracija vjerojatno u petak!

*tikica69*~~~~~~~~~~za transfer!

----------


## thaia28

moderatorice, velika   :Kiss:  

zna li netko točno do kada radi odjel? nešto su naime spominjali kako ih neće biti 7. i 8. mjesec

----------


## rikikiki

Tikice ... javi se .... kako je prošla punkcija? Čekamo   :Cekam:

----------


## tikica_69

Imamo dvije jajne stanice  :D 
Sutra iza 11 vam javim je li bilo udvaranja   :Grin:

----------


## andream

Konačno Vinogradska na vrhu liste, jeeeeee  :D  :D  :D

----------


## andream

Jedino prijedlog moderatoricama da izbrišu onaj upitnik na kraju, ipak je sad zaživio MPO u punom sjaju

----------


## nina1

:D  :D  :D  :D  za smještaj teme pod važno...
naviknuta gledati dolje, jedno vrijeme sam ju tražila   :Grin:  

danas sam došla doma s tri male bubice.....
nadam se da će im kod mame biti lijepo ....
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za sve cure s vinogradske koje čekaju punkciju, transfer i bete...  :Love:

----------


## kofer

*nina1*kod mame je najljepše!
Mazi bušu i opusti se,uživaj sa svojim bubicama  :Love:

----------


## nina1

*kofer*  :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

*nina1*, uzivaj i mazi busu   :Love:

----------


## marči

cure molim vas vibrajte na odbrojavanju, a ne na ovoj temi! vodite ovu temu molim vas u što informativnijem obliku!

 :Grin:  

sretno u postupcima!

 :Wink:

----------


## kofer

*marči*neću više,časna riječ  :Grin:  

Molim cure koje su prošle punkciju i transfer da 
napišu sve od početka do kraja - kako to izgleda, 
kada počne, kolko traje, što treba donijeti.......
jako sam znatiželjna (čitaj: uplašena) 
pa me zanimaju svi detalji.... 
Puno hvala!  :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

Ides u prirodnom ili stimuliranom ciklusu?

----------


## kofer

Stimulirani - 1dc Suprefact 3x1
                   2,3,4 dc -3x Menopur
                   5,6,7,8,9,10,11 dc -2x Menopur
I ti si imala takvu stimulaciju,ako se ne varam?
Jel to svi imaju isto ili mi se to samo čini? :/

----------


## tikica_69

Ni jedna se nije oplodila....nisu bile dovoljno zrele. Idem sad umrijet negdje pa se javim kad me vrate iz mrtvih

----------


## Pinky

tikice draga   :Love:   bas mi je zao   :Sad:

----------


## nina1

tikica... baš mi je žao.....   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nina1

> Stimulirani - 1dc Suprefact 3x1
>                    2,3,4 dc -3x Menopur
>                    5,6,7,8,9,10,11 dc -2x Menopur
> I ti si imala takvu stimulaciju,ako se ne varam?
> Jel to svi imaju isto ili mi se to samo čini? :/


ja sam imala 1dc do 12 dc Suprefact 3x1
                   2 dc -3x Gonal F
                   3-11 dc -2x Gonal F
                  i 12 dc Ovitrel... i ja mislim da je više cura u postupku imalo Menopur, neznam u čemu je razlika, zašto netko dobija Gonale a netko Menopure .... :?

----------


## tlukaci5

ja sam također imala menopure u prvom pokušaju i choragon štopericu, također i u drugom su mi prepisali da si nabavim menopure i tako sad čekam da mi dođe M pa da počnem a nadam se da ću imati dovoljno suprefacta jer mi je ostalo cca pola bočice od prošli puta pa da ne kupujem..
prvi sam put dobro reagirala,pa se nadam da ni sad neće biti nekih nuspojava.

----------


## sretna35

*tikice*  :Love:

----------


## tinaka

Jel u Vinogradskoj rade spermiogram za one 'izvana', mislim koji nisu u postupku tamo?!

----------


## tikica_69

> Jel u Vinogradskoj rade spermiogram za one 'izvana', mislim koji nisu u postupku tamo?!


Ne

----------


## tinaka

Hvala, Tikice   :Smile:

----------


## nina1

> Jel u Vinogradskoj rade spermiogram za one 'izvana', mislim koji nisu u postupku tamo?!


mene su poslali na spermiogram u vv , a imala sam prije spermiograme od petrove

----------


## kofer

*tikica69*  :Sad:  drži se !!

*tuklaci5* meni je od prošlog IVF-a ostalo 2/3 bočice Suprefacta, sada ga koristim od 1dc - 10dc 3x1 i nemam više niti kapljice, bojim se da ti pola bočice neće biti dovoljno...

Danas u 22 h primam Ovitrelle, u petak ujutro aspiracija  :Smile:

----------


## kofer

*tuklaci5 = tlukaci5* sorry  :Embarassed:

----------


## tlukaci5

tog sam se i bojala ali ne znam da li ima neka ljekarna u zg gdje ga se može nabaviti uvijek ili se mora čekati da oni naruče? :?

----------


## tikica_69

> tog sam se i bojala ali ne znam da li ima neka ljekarna u zg gdje ga se može nabaviti uvijek ili se mora čekati da oni naruče? :?


Ja ti imam za jedno 4-5 usmrkavanja....valjda je toliko ostalo, pa ako ti to pomaze, dam ti ga

----------


## tlukaci5

zvala sam malo ljekarne pa vidim da ga u dolcu 9 uvijek imaju,tako da ću si najvjerojatnije kupiti, ipak hvala na ponudi,ko zna možda se i sretnemo u vinogradskoj,ako mi bude išlo po planu za 6.-ti mjesec jer morat ću još zvati da provjerim,nešto sam čula da idu krajem 6.-tog nekud cijeli odjel?.. :/

----------


## milivoj73

ljekarna na Vuk Vrhovcu ima uvijek

----------


## tikica_69

> nešto sam čula da idu krajem 6.-tog nekud cijeli odjel?.. :/


A valjda imaju kolektivni sto je dobro....bolje da ih mjesec dana nema svih nego da cijelo ljeto jednog po jednog nema jer nam svi trebaju   :Smile:

----------


## thaia28

tima nema od 29.06.-05.07., idu na nekakav simpozij. Naravno da meni bi baš tada upao postupak   :Rolling Eyes:  

kasnije ih nema od 27.07. pa cijeli 8. mjesec.

----------


## tikica_69

Ja ako cu i zavrtiti prirodnjak iduci ciklus to ce biti sve prije 20. jer mi M dolazi oko 05.06. tako da stignem....a 7. i 8. mjesec ionako mislim samo uzivati bez MPO stresova   :Grin:

----------


## thaia28

i ja sam htjela malo odahnut od svega, a sad mi je ipak žao kad vidim da će mi pauza trajati sve do rujna..  :Sad:

----------


## tikica_69

Koliko god mi naricale, mislim da ce nam jajnici biti zahvalni   :Laughing:

----------


## thaia28

> Koliko god mi naricale, mislim da ce nam jajnici biti zahvalni


ovo stvarno potpisujem, mislim da nije lako našim jajnicima da ih bodu svaki mjesec, ma i cijelom tijelu treba dati vremena da se oporavi od lijekova, a i stresa koji nužno prati svaki postupak. I prošlo ljeto bila je duža pauza, a nakon toga odmah u prirodnjaku prekrasan embrijo   :Smile:

----------


## kate32

i ja se mislim odmoriti preko ljeta, napraviti još neke pretrage i onda u jesen u akciju. Samo me strah da onda ne bude prevelika gužva,ako svi navalimo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tikica_69

U ponedjeljak nas je bilo 9 samo na punkciji.....

----------


## thaia28

> U ponedjeljak nas je bilo 9 samo na punkciji.....


 :shock:  :shock:  

usput, ako netko treba raditi hormone, na Vinogradskoj se treba naručiti na broj 01/ 3787 163 (endokrinološki). Ja zvala neki dan i dobila termin tek iza 24.06.  :shock:

----------


## tikica_69

Pa kako...ja vadila PRL bez narucivanja  :?

----------


## thaia28

pa sad sam i ja  :?  nazvala sam, pitala za vađenje spolnih hormona i kažu da se mora naručiti.. prvi slobodan termin za mjesec i pol..
mislim da postoji neki centralni registar naručivanja.

----------


## tikica_69

Ja dosla gore na drugi kat, predala uputnicu, za 15ak minuta me zvali u neku sobu da me zapisu i za jos 10ak vaditi krv i za 2 tjedna na prvom katu digla nalaz.....

----------


## rikikiki

Ja sam u ponedjeljak došla vaditi TSH i antitijela štitnjače ... otkantali me i rekli da se moram naručiti za vađenje (ponudili mi termin 02.07.) - naravno da sam otišla na Sveti Duh i tamo to obavila bez čekanja i nalaz mi je bio gotov drugi dan!

----------


## tikica_69

Onda sam imala bar negdje srece   :Laughing:

----------


## kofer

Vratila se ja sa punkcije, dobili 5 js i sada.......... Bože pomozi!
Dobila sam neku pikicu u ruku koja me nije baš nešto ošamutila i, vjerojatno, da je sve bilo na svom mjestu nebi ništa osjetila, ali tri su se folikula sakrila na dno jajnika i bilo je strašno!
Ali prošlo je i sada TULUM!!!

----------


## adriana_d

hay...jel mi moze netko dati broj gdje se mogu u vinogradskoj naruciti za icsi??iz Osijeka sam,i jel mi mozete reci koliko se ceka?hvala vam unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## rikikiki

> hay...jel mi moze netko dati broj gdje se mogu u vinogradskoj naruciti za icsi??iz Osijeka sam,i jel mi mozete reci koliko se ceka?hvala vam unaprijed


01/3787-689

----------


## adriana_d

hvala ti puno!!jel znas mozda koliko se ceka?  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

*kofer*, neka tulum bude "do jaja"   :Grin:  
MM je jutros isao gore po moje otpusno pismo i dr. Tomic mu je rekao da ce iduci ciklus nacrtam 9dc za prirodnjak....bitno da mene nitko nista ne pita   :Laughing:

----------


## kofer

Bila danas samnom jedna cura koja je došla po svoje smrzliće, međutim punktirali joj js, pokušat će je oploditi i vratiti 5.dan zajedno sa smrzlićima. Sve smo se čudile jer nismo do sada čule za tu kombinaciju. U svakom slučaju, odlična stvar!!!

----------


## tikica_69

> hvala ti puno!!jel znas mozda koliko se ceka?


Ne ceka se...ako imas briseve i spolne hormone koji nisu stariji od 6 mjeseci, mozes odah iduci ciklus u postupak

----------


## pinkbunny

S ponosom otvaram sezonu forumskih trudnoća u Vinogradskoj.

Moja beta 14dpt iznosi 285*   *

----------


## tikica_69

Aleluja...imamo prvu trudnicu  :D   :D   :D 
CESTITAM!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## vinalina

ČESTITKE :D  :D  :D  :D [/b]

----------


## amyx

> pinkbunny  čestitam  :D  :D  :D  :D


x

----------


## amyx

> U ponedjeljak nas je bilo 9 samo na punkciji.....


na vv se dr i sestre vesele kad imaju manje od 15 punkcija.Neki dam je bilo 24. Ne moram vam ni pričati kakav je kaos bio gore, a svejedno su svi dragi,ljubazni i bez nervoze

----------


## amyx

dam = dan   :Embarassed:

----------


## kofer

*pinkbunny* :D  :D  :D čestitam

----------


## adriana_d

hvala ti..imam sve nalaze i stari su mjesec dana.trenutno sam u postupku u osijeku i prije 3 dana sam trebala dobiti ali nisam.sad pretpostavljam da je to od utrica,bila sam na aihu 09.05.a test sam radila jucer ujutro i bio je negativan  :Sad:

----------


## kofer

Od mojih 5 js zrele su samo 3... Oplođene su injekcijom, transfer u pon, 3.dan :/

----------


## tikica_69

*kofer*, cemu tuga....ja bi skakala do plafona da mogu imati takvu situaciju  :D   :D   :D

----------


## tlukaci5

pinkbunny,čestitam  :D  :D  :D

----------


## thaia28

pinkbunny, moram ti ovdje čestitati, ipak si ti prva trudnica Rodica s Vinogradske  :D  :D  :D  čestitam od srca!

----------


## kate32

pinkbunny, čestitam   :Preskace uze:

----------


## tlukaci5

pinkbunny,
moram te pitati kakva ti je bila terapija,sorry što gnjavim ali vidim da si i ti iz slavonije pa me zanima da li ti je možda ostalo suprefact-a da mi preprodaš jer mislim da mi neće trebati cijeli da kupujem..
još jednom čestitam od srca! :D

----------


## pinkbunny

Hvala na čestitkama, nadam se da ću izgurati do kraja, svako malo neka krvaruckanja, ali tako mi je bilo i u prvoj trudnoći, pa mi je to skoro pod normalno.

*tlukacsi* joj rado bih ti pomogla, ali ja ti imam dvije šogorice koje su baš sad u postupcima, jednoj sam upravo dala suprefakt.
Probaj pitati druge cure, sigurno netko ima viška, sretno!

----------


## kofer

Da vam javim novosti: u buši imam 3 mrvice - 1 x 8 - stanični, i 2 x 4 - stanični!! :D

----------


## thaia28

*kofer*, ako se ne varam, isto je imala i pinkbunny i vidi sada   :Smile:   želim ti identičan razvoj situacije  :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

> Da vam javim novosti: u buši imam 3 mrvice - 1 x 8 - stanični, i 2 x 4 - stanični!! :D


Bitno sa smo si malo zabrijali na crnjak   :Grin:  
Bravo! I sad...kaj uopce radis tu....brisi u horizontalu da bebe mogu naci mjesto gdje ce se smjestiti u miru :D   :D   :D

----------


## nina1

> Da vam javim novosti: u buši imam 3 mrvice - 1 x 8 - stanični, i 2 x 4 - stanični!! :D


čestitam .....  :D

----------


## pinkbunny

Jupiiiii *kofer*  :D , tako sam i ja.

Sad ćeš ti sa mnom ruku pod ruku  :D  :D

----------


## thaia28

za cure koje se spremaju u postupak mali info - navodno uzimaju u postupke cure koje do 07.06. dobiju m. Nakon toga ljetna pauza.

Ja dogovorila odmaranje do jeseni, uz kontracepciju   :Smile:

----------


## adriana_d

ja sam danas zvala.u ponedjeljak ili utorak mi je rekla da dodjem.inace sam iz osijeka. imamo preporuku za icsi.sad pretpostavljam da ce ici prirodnja,bez stimuliranog jer je prekasno posto 8dc tek rekla da dodjem.

----------


## kinki

Jel ima ijedna ovde da je po drugi put u stimuliranom u Vinogradskoj?  Kako to ide, ponovim sve nalaze a s tim dođem Tomiću u 9. misec i onda on odredi novu terapiju za 10. misec, ili mi može prek telefona reć koje lijekove da naručim :?

----------


## marči

drage moje, 

ponovno molim da čestitanja i vibrice odradite na ODBROJAVANJU, morat ćemo inače sve postove s vibranjima i sličnim brisati s ove teme, ok?

puse i sretno!

 :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

adrijana, da, ici ces u prirodni ICSI
kinki, mislim da neces trebati ponoviti nalaze, samo se dogovori sa sestrama, one se ti reci sve sto treba

----------


## ajvica

:Drage  moje stalno kasnim..gledajte danas 28.05 počinjem sa klomifenom - 4 dana dvije na dan i onda u ponedeljak uzv.

Idem na icsi konačno i još nisam svjesna toga- presretna sam ,presretna..

E imam jedno važno pitanje- kada bi otprilike bila punkcija folikula? To mi bitno zbog spermiograma- dal mi netko može reći sa sličnim iskustvima jer mi jako bitno .  :Love:   :Love:  Inače sa mojim nalazima sve u redu, m.m spermiji su malo stidljivi  :Wink:   :Wink:  


Hvala na odgovoru...  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Punkcija ovisi o danu ciklusa, velicini folikula i debljini endometrija...ako imas redovite cikluse od 26- 30 dana, punkcija obicno bude 12. - 14. dan ciklusa

----------


## nina1

cure od mene ,nažalost, ništa beta 0,78 ...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## adriana_d

cure i ja se pridruzujem kod vas  :Smile:   iz Osijeka sam inace i u utorak u 08h ujutro sam na uv kod dr Tomica.jel mi moze netko reci kako je,jel se dugo ceka i kakav je doktro?ja sam nazvala u ponedjeljak tel  i sestra je samo rekla da slobodn sa svim nalazima dodjem 8dc,tj u utorak.imam preporuku za icsi,nista mi drugo nepomaze  :Sad:

----------


## thaia28

*adriana_d* dođi kako su ti rekli, ponesi uputnicu za pregled i uzv. U odnosu na Sveti Duh znatno se duže čeka, ali zato je tvoje vrijeme s doktorom puno kontsuktivnije - možeš pitati što hoćeš i dobiješ puno više informacija. Meni je doktor dobar, uvijek raspoložen za razgovor i definitivno najnježnija ruka, barem po uzv koje mi je radio (a čujem da je i na punkciji isto takav).

----------


## thaia28

i naravno, sretno   :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

nina1, zao mi je   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tlukaci5

evo da se ija "pohvalim":
ništa od postupka u 6. mjesecu jer bit će da imam neku cistu pa sad tek u devetom, bar ću mirno na more,kad već tako mora biti. :/

----------


## adriana_d

hvala thaia  :Love:   ja sam ovaj mjesec radila aih i nije uspio.i kad je doktor vidio muzev nalaz rekao je da mi trenutno on nemoze pomoci jer u Osijeku nemamo mikrobiolosku injekciju.tako da mi je rekao,kupi prnje i u ZG.vjerojatno cemo u ovaj postupak prirodno jer je prekasno za stimulaciju,docu tamo kad ce mi biti 8dc.  :Smile:

----------


## milivoj73

> kad je doktor vidio muzev nalaz rekao je da mi trenutno on nemoze pomoci jer u Osijeku nemamo mikrobiolosku injekciju.tako da mi je rekao,kupi prnje i u ZG


i mi smo zbog istog razloga poćerani u ZG pa smo se odlučili za VV...sretno  :Smile:

----------


## adriana_d

ima nas   :Sad:   ja se polao spremam i sutra idem za Zg,prespavat cu kod sogorice i u utorak ujutro u 08h u bolnicu.sretna sam sto se dogadja nesto.samo se malo brinem jer idem prirodnim ciklusom pa nenam koliko cu uopce folikula imati  :Smile:

----------


## thaia28

adriana_d, imat ćeš vrlo vjerovatno samo jedan folikul. sretno draga i ne brini se puno, samo se prepusti drT jer on je pravi maher za prirodnjake   :Smile:

----------


## adriana_d

hvala ti draga.i pretpostavljam da cu imati samo jedan folikul,jer sam ovaj mjesec bila na prirodnom aihu i isto je bio jedan vodeci i par manjih..

----------


## tikica_69

Ide mozda koja u petak gore pa da se vidimo?

----------


## adriana_d

mozda ja  :Smile:   u utorak cu sve znati kad odem kod njega.bi ce mi 8dc,pa cu vjerojatno za vikend morat doc opet  :Smile:

----------


## thaia28

a možda i ja...na punkciju  :Smile:  potpuno neočekivano završila u prirodnjaku   :Smile:  
sutra sam gore pa se adriana_d vidimo

----------


## adriana_d

onda se svakako sutra vidimo tamo.vec u 08h.valjda cu se snaci,nikad nisam bila u toj bolnici.  :Smile:

----------


## thaia28

hej

obzirom da si napisala da se baš ne snalaziš po bolnici, a i činjenica je da je stvarno dosta kompliciran kompleks - ako hoćeš možemo se naći ispred bolnice   :Smile:   u 8:00 ispred ulaza, pored kioska s cvijećem, kod malog rotora.

----------


## nina1

imam jedno pitanje , zanima me vaše mišljenje ...
da li mislite da si na vinogradskoj dr vode neku evidenciju postupaka i kolika je uspješnost ? 
da li žene koje ostanu trudne vode još neko vrijeme trudnoću kod njih ili trudnoća se odmah počinje voditi kod svojeg ginekologa?

----------


## adriana_d

evo obavila i ja svoj prvi pregled kod dr tomica.bilo je ok,nista posebno.idemo prirodno na icsi.imam na d.o.13mm i end 7.5.ok je za ajmo eci 8dc,premda kontam da je 7dc.sad u cet jos jedan uzv,ali cu ga obaviti u Osijeku kod svog doktora pa cu ga nazvati.pretpostavljam da bi za vikend mogla biti punkcija...

----------


## Bea

adirana_d držim palčeve da sve ide po planu.

----------


## tikica_69

> imam jedno pitanje , zanima me vaše mišljenje ...
> da li mislite da si na vinogradskoj dr vode neku evidenciju postupaka i kolika je uspješnost ? 
> da li žene koje ostanu trudne vode još neko vrijeme trudnoću kod njih ili trudnoća se odmah počinje voditi kod svojeg ginekologa?


Vode evidenciju, povijest svakog postupka spremaju u tvoj karton i da, vode i trudnoce, vec sam nekoliko puta vidjela i trudnice gore

----------


## nina1

imam još jedno pitanje  (danas sam puna pitanja ) ...
što sve treba za prirodni icsi , tj. koje dijagnoze bi trebale biti da bi se išlo u prirodni icsi ? pitam zato jer mi je odmah predložen stimulirani pa me zato zanima da li se može i isplati s obzirom na naše dijagnoze ići na prirodni icsi i kakva je praksa za to na vinogradskoj ? da li to ovisi o volji dr-a, našoj upornosti u zahtjevanju prirodnog icsi-a ili nešto treće ?

----------


## tlukaci5

to zapravo i mene zanima,i još nešto da li se to vodi kao jedan od tri besplatna na koja imamo pravo? :?

----------


## adriana_d

ne vodi ti se prirodni icsi kao jedan besplatni.ti mozes ici koliko god hoces puta na prirodni icsi,a cim imas stimulirani to ti se ubraja kao jedan od tri.ok??! a kakvi ti nalaz treba biti nisam sigurna,vjerojatno ne bas bajan.moj muz ima obostranu blazu varicocelu i oligoosterospermiu,valjda se tako pise  :Smile:  i ima ih 4milijuna,to nije dobro,ali nije ni toliko strasno.ali ja sam dobila samo da mi icsi pomaze trenutno  :Sad:

----------


## tikica_69

ako je oligoashenoterato - ISCI je zagarantiran kod dr. Tomica

----------


## nina1

> ako je oligoashenoterato - ISCI je zagarantiran kod dr. Tomica


bila sam sad na stimuliranom u 5 mj na vinogradskoj , dijagnoze možete vidjeti u potpisu ... zvala sam i dobila tomića poslije nalaza bete , imao je naravno gužvu kao i uvijek, rekao mi je samo da nazovem u 9 mjesecu ...
nisam iz zg , teško mi je radi posla dolaziti na usmene dogovore a telefonski nemožeš obaviti ništa ...
pitam vas cure s više iskustva u postupcima u vinogradskoj , da li su dr. voljni raditi prirodne icsi-e, da li samo treba više inzistirati i da li za to bar sve kod mene mora biti ok ak već mm ima loš spermiogram?

----------


## thaia28

*nina1*, mislim da prirodnjaci nisu problem na Vinogradskoj - rade ih i to često. Moguće je da ti je rekao da se javiš u 9. mjesecu, tim više šta si sada bila u stimuliranom, a u postupke ulaze sve koje do 07.06. dobiju mjesečnicu. 
Za prirodnjake se samo pojaviš 8 ili 9dc i to je to. S uputnicom za uzv, naravno.   :Smile:  
Svaki prirodnjak nosi puno manje šansi (10-12%) nego stimulirani (cca 30%); zato se i preferiraju stimulacije i krio. No, u nekim slučajevima (npr moj) stimulacije nisu djelotvorne i prirodnjaci su zapravo jedina mogućnost.  
Spermiogram tm nije nikakva prepreka, o njegovom nalazu ovisi samo hoće  li biti ivf ili icsi.

----------


## adriana_d

da,moj muz ima nalaz oligoashenoterato,krivo sam prosli put napisala  :Smile:  ja sam upala direktno u proces,samo sam nazvala telefonom i rekla da zovem iz Osijeka,da imam preporuku za icsi i kad mogu doci.rekla mi sestra da dodjem 8dc i tako je bilo.sad sutra idem kod svog gina na uzv i odmah zovem dr Tomica da mu javim kakva je situacija i nadam se da bi u subotu mogla biti punkcija  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Pa ja ti non-stop vrtim prirodnjake a variramo od olighoastheno, preko teraro, do asthenoterato

----------


## nina1

> *nina1*, mislim da prirodnjaci nisu problem na Vinogradskoj - rade ih i to često. Moguće je da ti je rekao da se javiš u 9. mjesecu, tim više šta si sada bila u stimuliranom, a u postupke ulaze sve koje do 07.06. dobiju mjesečnicu. 
> Za prirodnjake se samo pojaviš 8 ili 9dc i to je to. S uputnicom za uzv, naravno.   
> Svaki prirodnjak nosi puno manje šansi (10-12%) nego stimulirani (cca 30%); zato se i preferiraju stimulacije i krio. No, u nekim slučajevima (npr moj) stimulacije nisu djelotvorne i prirodnjaci su zapravo jedina mogućnost.  
> Spermiogram tm nije nikakva prepreka, o njegovom nalazu ovisi samo hoće  li biti ivf ili icsi.


super, hvala na odgovoru...
znači ako se pojavim 8dc nitko me neće odbiti ?

----------


## thaia28

> super, hvala na odgovoru...
> znači ako se pojavim 8dc nitko me neće odbiti ?


moja je pretpostavka da ne, ali ne bi bilo loše nazvati sestre i najaviti dolazak   :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Ja sam sutra oko pola 9 gore, pa ako bude koja za kavu, nek se javi   :Grin:

----------


## Ogla

... drage buduće mame... evo i mene na ovom forumu koji svaki put iskače među prvima kada ukucam nešto u 'google' a vezano je za bebe  :Smile:  

Čitajući (pogotova sada kada sam obavila ICSI) vaše postove jednostavno sam se i ja odlučila javiti te se nadam ugodnoj razmijeni info i iskustva. 

evo samo kratko za uvod.... 29.5. bila sam na transferu malog zametka i sada ležim, surfam, 3xutrogestal, 1x andol , a iduće srijede idem vadit beta HCG.  Prije toga sam obavila HSG za kojeg sam mislila da će puuuuno viš eboljeti nego što je, pa su slijedili UVZ, pa punkcija (sam postupak manje bolan, ono čišćenje prije meni bar vrlo neugodno,a poslje me rasturilo, pa sam dobila voltaren u debelo meso  :Smile: )) ). 


Vodi me dr. Tomić za kojeg imam samo riječi hvale, akao i za sestre Anu i Marinu koje su stvarno super, a biolog (maaaajstoreee!!!) mi je tako čeče   :Heart:  kao i dr. Kuna kojeg stalno srećem u liftu.

----------


## tikica_69

Ogla dobrodosla i sretno!
Iskreno, ja od biologa Ljiljaka vec imam traume, bas sam ga jutros sanjala, njega i onu meni poznatu recenicu - nema jajne stanice   :Laughing:

----------


## Ogla

> Ogla dobrodosla i sretno!
> Iskreno, ja od biologa Ljiljaka vec imam traume, bas sam ga jutros sanjala, njega i onu meni poznatu recenicu - nema jajne stanice


.... reci mu neka stavi naoćale!

----------


## tikica_69

Rekla sam mu jutros da mi je postao nocna mora pa se sav zacrvenil siroce   :Laughing:  
Inace, imam na desnom 2 vodeca folikula od 11mm, endo 5,1 u nedjelju opet na UZV.
Rastu polako sto je dobro...inace ja vec 9 dan primam stopericu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## thaia28

> Iskreno, ja od biologa Ljiljaka vec imam traume, bas sam ga jutros sanjala, njega i onu meni poznatu recenicu - nema jajne stanice


baš sam ju čula danas.. ovo mi je već 4. negativna punkcija

stvarno svaka pohvala svima gore   :Heart:

----------


## Ogla

.. kada čitam Vaše potpise, mogu samo reći kako se divim Vašoj ustrajnosti! Meni je trebalo 7 godina da započenem s potpomognutom, a već me pere trema od beta HCG. 

Je li itko vadio betu na endokrini u Vinogradksoj? Je li se treba prethodno najaviti ili samo doći rano ujutro i stat u red? Koliko se čeka na rezultate? (hvala na info)

----------


## tikica_69

Ogla....ovi tvoji gogsici me uvijek nasmiju   :Grin:  
Ja betu vadim pribat tak da ne znam kako je tamo  :?

----------


## tikica_69

pribat = privat   :Grin:

----------


## Ogla

> pribat = privat



Baš ti hvala Tikica! gogsi? I   :Heart:   gogse... imam sve epizode, a Ogla je moj alter ego  :Smile: , nažalost njen portret nikako ne mogu naći, ali i ova slija je s obzriom na okolnosti taman.

... ja sam u međuvremenu  zvala Vinogradsku - endokrina i rečeno mi je slijedeće: dođeš  između 8-9,30 s uputnicom, bez prethodne najave, ideš na drugi kat i čekaš red.

Na moje pitanje kada je nalaz gotov rečeno mi je: _mi obično kažemo 'iza 13'.. ali ako je posebice hitno možda se da nešto učinit_... na što sam ja rekla: [i]Čujete hitno... nakon što deset dana ležite i mislite jeste li trudni ili ne meni je sve hitno, pa čisto da procijenim hoću li privatno ili kod vas[/i,] a 'sestra dobre volje' reče na to: _ma znate vađenje krvi je za čas, ali mi vam imamo samo jedan aparat i ovisno koliko taj dan imamo uzoraka odnoso koliko je aparat 'zauzet' ovisi i duljina čekanja, ali obično je nalaz gotov iza 13h_


U poliklinici Sunce pak rekoše: _Dođite između 7-10, bez najave, čekanje 1-2 sata, 165kn --- primamo kartice, gotovinu_...  :Grin: 

e sada dat 165kn ili sestri plakat da napravi mjesta u aparatu...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## gianna

:Bye:  Pozdrav svima.

Da li cure znate jel dr. Tomić sutra ujutro radi?
Pitam za prijateljicu koja ga telefonski sutra treba zvati i dosta je hitno. Na koji broj ih dobijete? Danas cijeli dan se nitko ne javlja na ...689 ili ...589.
Da li ima neki br. mobitela?

----------


## tikica_69

Ne znam draga, nemam ni njegov mob...znam da je u nedjelju gore jer sam ja gore u 08:15 na UZV

----------


## gianna

Thnx Tikice

----------


## adriana_d

pomagajte,treba mi hitno broj mobitela od dr Tomica.nitko mi se dva dana nejavlja gore u bolnici, a ja bi trebala imati punkciju u pon,ali je rekao da ga nazovem da vidi situaciju.i ja nemogu gore nikoga dobiti!!!!molim vas ako neka ima broj da mi ga posalje!!!hvala

----------


## adriana_d

evo da se prijavim za punkciju u ponedjeljak.nisam uspjela dobiti dr tomica,ali sam nazvala dr Kunu.tako da,drzite mi fige!!!

----------


## thaia28

bravo adriana_d, sretno sutra!   :Kiss:

----------


## adriana_d

hvala draga!! nadam se da ce uspjeti bar punkcija

----------


## Ogla

> hvala draga!! nadam se da ce uspjeti bar punkcija


... i da Ljiljak nađe stanicu  :Smile:  - sretno, sretno!

----------


## tikica_69

Moja punkcija je u srijedu....veceras stoperica.
Adrijana, ako si imala roze hlace i bijelu majicu danas, onda sam te vidjela   :Grin:

----------


## nina1

tikica i adriana_d ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za uspješnu punkciju !!!

----------


## kofer

Evo još jedne "Vinogradske" bete: 

*14 dpt = 707,80*

( poseban  :Kiss:  za Pinkbunny )

----------


## tikica_69

*kofer, WOW*   :D   :D   :D

----------


## adriana_d

bravo kofer!!! evo ja se upravo vratila iz Zg.necete vjerovati sta mi se dogodilo. prije punkcije me pregledao uzv i vidio da sam tokom noci ili rano ujutro ovulirala i da je puknuo folikul,bas sam nesretnik! tako da danas nije ilo nista od moje punkcije,al napravio mi je inseminaciju,st i pol su obradjivali muzevo sjeme jer ima nalaz samo za ICSI,a sad su da mi ne propadne ciklus izabrali najbolje koliko su mogli pa sta bude bude.ako ne,iduci ciklus na icsi.malo sam tuzna,ali valjda je sudbina tako odlucila  :Sad:  
tikice,ja sam ti imala rozo ljubicastu trenerku i majicu na pruge(plava sam),a ti??  :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

*adriana-d* događa se u prirodnjacima da tako pobjegne folikul i dok god žena ima prohodne jajovode ima nade.

----------


## adriana_d

znam draga!!! neznam jel su mi prohodni jer nisam radila ni hsg ni laparoskopiju.a nisu mi radili zato sto mi za ICSI to netreba,a nalaz je trenutno takav da je ona jedina opcija trenutno.ako se zalomi drugacije,svaka cast!!  :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

Adrijana, ja sam ti sjedila na onom stolicu u cosku i citala Lisu....tamno crvena kosa, kremasta kosuljica i traper bermudice   :Grin:

----------


## adriana_d

joj draga nemogu se sad sjetiti,danas nas je bilo jako puno.jesi ti skuzila koja sam ja??prva sam usla kad je doktor prozvao,a dosla zadnja  :Rolling Eyes:   vjerojatno sto je pretpostavljao da ce se desiti to sto je....

----------


## tikica_69

Znam koja si...plava kosa, sjedila si i razgovarala sa nekom starijom zenom  :Wink:

----------


## adriana_d

jesam,ta sam  :Smile:   ja stvarno nisam kontala ljude oko sebe,bilo nas je jako puno i dosta muzeva je bilo.zapamtila sam zenu pored tebe koja je bila s muzem...

----------


## adriana_d

hay.sad sam vidjela tvoj video pa sam skuzila koja si  :Smile:   video je super!!!  :Smile:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

Ajde da se i ja prijavim ... pokušala sam biti u ilegali ali su me neke curke prokužile!
Znači, u ovom ciklusu sam bila u prirodnjaku u Vinogradskoj. Punktirao me dr.Tomić, a dr. Kuna je obavio transfer 6-staničnog embrija. Po svemu sudeći sve sam obavljala zajedno sa našom Kofer, jer je i meni danas 14. dan od ET. 
I kao šećer na kraju, današnja beta je *250,80*  :D  :D  :D

----------


## vinalina

Cure upomoć!
1. 6. sam dobila mengu i 3. 6. počela piti klomifene. Danas sam bila gore i rekao mi je dr. T. da mi je endometrij premalen, a imam L 14, 12, 11, i D 14,12,12. Danas i sutra mi je dao gonal f i u srijedu moram na kontrolu. 
No mene zanima kada bi mi otprilike mogla pasti punkcija, jer mi je muž danas otišao u Belgiju, pa sam strahu. u nedjelju će mi biti 14. dan, jel bi moglo biti u prije nedjelje, i kak to dalje ide koliko gonala budem još morala primiti???
Hvala!

----------


## tikica_69

*rikikiki*, ja bum u nesvijest opala  :D   :D   :D   :D   :D 
Ovo mi je uljepsalo ne dan, ne tjedan, vec mjesec   :D   :D   :D   :D   :D

----------


## rikikiki

> *rikikiki*, ja bum u nesvijest opala  :D   :D   :D   :D   :D 
> Ovo mi je uljepsalo ne dan, ne tjedan, vec mjesec   :D   :D   :D   :D   :D


  :Kiss:   i potrudi se da i ti meni uzvratiš istom mjerom  .... čekamo i Lauricu  :Love:

----------


## adriana_d

rikikiki pa to je predivno!!!!tako si me razveselila  :Smile:   nadam se tikice da cemo nastaviti niz  :Love:

----------


## Vali

> *rikikiki*, ja bum u nesvijest opala  :D   :D   :D   :D   :D 
> Ovo mi je uljepsalo ne dan, ne tjedan, vec mjesec   :D   :D   :D   :D   :D


Meni i godinu!  :D Ovo mi je najbolja vijest u ovoj godini!

----------


## navi

> Ajde da se i ja prijavim ... pokušala sam biti u ilegali ali su me neke curke prokužile!
> Znači, u ovom ciklusu sam bila u prirodnjaku u Vinogradskoj. Punktirao me dr.Tomić, a dr. Kuna je obavio transfer 6-staničnog embrija. Po svemu sudeći sve sam obavljala zajedno sa našom Kofer, jer je i meni danas 14. dan od ET. 
> I kao šećer na kraju, današnja beta je *250,80*  :D  :D  :D


ajme...
uljepšala si mi dan, čestitam od srca i želim ti da uživaš punim plućima u školskoj trudnoći   :Heart:  
Ti si to zaslužila   :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

rikikiki,  :Klap:   :Sing:   :D   :Bouncing:  nema smajlića koji bi odgovarao situaciji. ovo je stvarno goody!!!!

volim tvoju izlaznu strategiju   :Love:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## kofer

*rikikiki* :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Love:  

Totalno sam bez teksta od sreće!Ovo je SUPER!
Još mi samo reci da si ti  ona plava s novom frizurom,iz centra Zgb.....tj, da smo i punkciju i transfer ležale u istoj sobi ........i fakat i ja padam u nesvijest!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vali

> Još mi samo reci da si ti  ona plava s novom frizurom,iz centra Zgb.....tj, da smo i punkciju i transfer ležale u istoj sobi ........i fakat i ja padam u nesvijest!!!!!!!!


Hihi, to je ona, trudnica s novom frizurom!

----------


## uporna

> rikikiki,    :D   nema smajlića koji bi odgovarao situaciji. ovo je stvarno goody!!!!
> 
> volim tvoju izlaznu strategiju


Ovo potpisujem od srca.
A izlazna stragegija ti je mrak.  :Wink:

----------


## Jelena

> kofer prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Još mi samo reci da si ti  ona plava s novom frizurom,iz centra Zgb.....tj, da smo i punkciju i transfer ležale u istoj sobi ........i fakat i ja padam u nesvijest!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hihi, to je ona, trudnica s novom frizurom!


  :Laughing:  naš poznati model za frizure   :Love:

----------


## tlukaci5

cure, nove trudnice , od srca čestitam,
vi stvarno dajete nadu, hvala i meni ste uljepšale život s tim vijestima
 :Love:

----------


## Deja2

Bravo za Vinogradsku!
Kofer i Rikikiki, čestitam! :D 

Jelena (napisa): 
rikikiki,     nema smajlića koji bi odgovarao situaciji. ovo je stvarno goody!!!! 

volim tvoju izlaznu strategiju  


uporna (napisa):
Ovo potpisujem od srca. 
A izlazna stragegija ti je mrak.  
 :D

----------


## adriana_d

tikice,sretno danas!!!nadam se da je proslo sve ok....javi!!!  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Dobili smo jajnu stanicu, sutra iza 10 zovem da cujem stanje iz labosa.

Koga zanima, reproduktivna ne radi od 27.07. - 24.08., sve ostale dane su tamo.

----------


## rikikiki

> Dobili smo jajnu stanicu, sutra iza 10 zovem da cujem stanje iz labosa.
> 
> Koga zanima, reproduktivna ne radi od 27.07. - 24.08., sve ostale dane su tamo.


Odlično Tikice .... tako treba ... nek se samo i dalje tako nastavi  :Love:  

Hm...a što je s onom info da se u postupak primaju samo one cure koje m dobe do 08.06. :?

----------


## adriana_d

joj draga,super!!!bas mi je drago!! :D  znaci oko 28.06 ce biti tamo?taman cu trebati dobiti pa ako dobijem znaci mogu jos jedan ciklus proci...to mi je drago za cuti  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Eto, meni tako jutros rekla sestra Ana

----------


## adriana_d

ajde super onda!!!!  :Smile:   mislim na tebe i drzim fige za sutra..javi  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Bea

rikikiki  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
adriana_d držim fige

----------


## kofer

Današnja beta 1410 :D  !!!!!!! U srijedu prvi UZV! Jedva čekam!  :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

kofer, odlicno  :D  :D  :D

----------


## thegirl25

Čestitam novim trudnicama na Vinogradskoj  :Wink: ))) od   :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Oplodila se....sad se idem negdje umiriti jer sam se toliko tresla dok sam zvala biologa i jos se ne mogu primiriti   :Bouncing:

----------


## nina1

> Oplodila se....sad se idem negdje umiriti jer sam se toliko tresla dok sam zvala biologa i jos se ne mogu primiriti


 :D  držim fige

----------


## sbonetic

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## adriana_d

super draga!!!!!drzim fige da sve prodje ok!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## vlatkapeno

tikice mila moja evo ja ti šaljem   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  i da ovaj puta bude uspješno da konaćno doćekaš svoju toliko željenu curucu. 
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## fritulica1

> A izlazna stragegija ti je mrak. Wink


Daaaaaaaaaaaaaa!    :Grin:  :D

----------


## fritulica1

> Oplodila se....sad se idem negdje umiriti jer sam se toliko tresla dok sam zvala biologa i jos se ne mogu primiriti


Super!  :D  ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vali

> Oplodila se....sad se idem negdje umiriti jer sam se toliko tresla dok sam zvala biologa i jos se ne mogu primiriti


Bravo!!!  :D

----------


## tikica_69

Vratilili su mi 2-stanicni zametak....valjda sa mo zato da ga ne bace. Sad idem odspavati, a onda idem na rolanje   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## adriana_d

zasto tako draga mislis??  :Kiss:   mozda je on dobitan  :Smile:

----------


## kofer

*Tikica 69* kakve su to gluposti!?  :Evil or Very Mad:  Kakvo rolanje?
Izvoli odleži barem danas, a na dalje mirno i smireno - da su mislili da ga treba baciti, onda bi ga bacili, a ne se trudili ga vratiti, ne bi trošili materijal za vraćanje, ne bi tebe filali utrogestanima....
Baš sam ljuta na tebe (hoćeš li ti ječmenac?   :Kiss:  )
Molim te, *daj priliku* mrvici da se razvije tamo gdje joj je najljepše - u tvojoj buši!

----------


## rozalija

> *Tikica 69* kakve su to gluposti!?  Kakvo rolanje?
> Izvoli odleži barem danas, a na dalje mirno i smireno - da su mislili da ga treba baciti, onda bi ga bacili, a ne se trudili ga vratiti, ne bi trošili materijal za vraćanje, ne bi tebe filali utrogestanima....
> Baš sam ljuta na tebe (hoćeš li ti ječmenac?   )
> Molim te, *daj priliku* mrvici da se razvije tamo gdje joj je najljepše - u tvojoj buši!


Potpisujem. tikice bez pesimizma, možda je baš taj dvostanični tvoj BINGO.
Sretno draga.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## thaia28

*tikice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da tvoj dvostanični naraste u prekrasnu bebicu   :Heart:

----------


## Kajoja

tikice nije gotovo dok nije gotovo! s obzirom da sam čula za uspješne trudnoći s istim takvim zametkom mislim da ne treba ništa otpisivati! drži se!

----------


## fritulica1

Tikice, mozda ce tvojoj mrvici biti ljepse kod mame. Vibrrrrrrrrrrreeeee!  :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

Kofer ... gdje si? Jel ti to ideš sutra na prvi UZV? :D 
Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## fritulica1

Rikikiki, ticker!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## maca2

Cure molim vas da mi napišete br. MPO odjela u Vinogradskoj na koji mogu nazvati da se dogovorim za postupak. Bila sam u Petrovoj ali nisam baš zadovoljna, mislim probati sreću negdje drugdje sljedeći put   :Wink:  
A i dr. T mi je bio doktor na IVF poliklinici.
Hvala!

----------


## tikica_69

maca2, imas PP

----------


## mala2

> Cure molim vas da mi napišete br. MPO odjela u Vinogradskoj na koji mogu nazvati da se dogovorim za postupak. Bila sam u Petrovoj ali nisam baš zadovoljna, mislim probati sreću negdje drugdje sljedeći put   
> A i dr. T mi je bio doktor na IVF poliklinici.
> Hvala!


drago mi je da si tako odlučila. 
dr.T je dobar doktor.
i naravno nema tolike procedure kao u Petrovoj. 
sretno!!!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mala2

> Cure molim vas da mi napišete br. MPO odjela u Vinogradskoj na koji mogu nazvati da se dogovorim za postupak. Bila sam u Petrovoj ali nisam baš zadovoljna, mislim probati sreću negdje drugdje sljedeći put   
> A i dr. T mi je bio doktor na IVF poliklinici.
> Hvala!


drago mi je da si tako odlučila. 
dr.T je dobar doktor.
i naravno nema tolike procedure kao u Petrovoj. 
sretno!!!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

Upravo sam se vratila sa prvog UZV. Vidjela se GV od 9 mm i ŽM od 5 mm pravilnog oblika i na dobrom mjestu :D 
Dr. Trudnoću vodi prema ZM pa sam po tome 5+2 (mada je po mojoj računici ... tj prema punkciji 6+0, ali nema veze, računat ću kao i oni)!
Kontrola je za 3 tjedna!

----------


## thaia28

*rikikiki* ma  :D  :D  :D  za malenu gv i pripadajuću žv   :Smile:  
a Dr Trudnoća neka vodi po svome, najvažnije je da malena mrvica raste   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

*rikikiki*  :Love:

----------


## nina777

rikikiki  :Heart:

----------


## kofer

Nikako da vam se javim........ bila sam u srijedu na prvom uzv - sve ok, 5+4 tj gestacijska vreća pravilnog odlika i veličine 13,5 mm. Srčeka za sada nema.... novi uzv za dva i pol tjedna!  :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

*kofer*  :Klap:

----------


## Ogla

prvo čestitke koferu, rikikikici i svima ostalim :D ! baš sam se smješkala čitajući vaše postove, a moj muž preko mog ramena marljivo čita  :Wink:  - inače još imam problema sa silnim kraticama (koje na forumu nikako ne mogu naći :? )

moj (prvi) ICSI nije bio uspješan, beta je bila 0,6 - otplakala sam svoje na klupici ispred vinogradske (bemti hormone  :Rolling Eyes:  ) i pošla na 5. kat, uhvatila sam dr. T na odlasku koji mi je za utjehu pjevao   :Grin:  i dogovorili smo se čuti kada dobijem menstruaciju...

sada je situacija ovakva...bila sam u subotu na UZV kod doktora Kune (8 d.c.) i ovaj put radi lijevi jajnik (što je super jer mi je lijeva strana odlično prohodna,a desna pinkicu sužena), endometrij je 8 mm i piše 11 (valjda folikul), sutra sam rano ujutro opet na UZV, pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje.... Je li to dobro šta mi je endometrij toliki? (zaboravila sam to pitati dokotra - zbunjena ja  :/  )

----------


## nina1

> sada je situacija ovakva...bila sam u subotu na UZV kod doktora Kune (8 d.c.) i ovaj put radi lijevi jajnik (što je super jer mi je lijeva strana odlično prohodna,a desna pinkicu sužena), endometrij je 8 mm i piše 11 (valjda folikul), sutra sam rano ujutro opet na UZV, pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje.... Je li to dobro šta mi je endometrij toliki? (zaboravila sam to pitati dokotra - zbunjena ja  :/  )


endometrij ti je super ... 
meni je na 8 dc bio 4-5 mm a to je premalo, morala sam piti estrofem ...
i folikul 11mm na 8 dc ti je isto ok ....
držim fige da je taj dobitni   :Bye:

----------


## Ogla

> Ogla prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sada je situacija ovakva...bila sam u subotu na UZV kod doktora Kune (8 d.c.) i ovaj put radi lijevi jajnik (što je super jer mi je lijeva strana odlično prohodna,a desna pinkicu sužena), endometrij je 8 mm i piše 11 (valjda folikul), sutra sam rano ujutro opet na UZV, pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje.... Je li to dobro šta mi je endometrij toliki? (zaboravila sam to pitati dokotra - zbunjena ja  :/  )
> 
> 
> endometrij ti je super ... 
> meni je na 8 dc bio 4-5 mm a to je premalo, morala sam piti estrofem ...
> i folikul 11mm na 8 dc ti je isto ok ....
> držim fige da je taj dobitni


.... joj nina1 baš ti hvala, nemam ja još sa svim tim tako iskustva, a da bi znala je li ok ili nije (iako čitam, čitam, čitam)... isto tako još ne znam na koju metodu ćemo ići ovaj put, dr. T je spominjao inducirani coitus...

----------


## karla 1980

Pozdrav svim curkama!
Nova sam na forumu pa se javljam ovdje s obzirom da sam trenutno kod dr. T na Vinogradskoj i oduševljena sam njime.
Vratili su mi 2 morule 4. dan, po njihovim procjenama jako dobre.
Betu vadim 26.06. iako ništa ne očekujem jer nemam gotovo pa nikakvih simptoma, tek zanemariva bol cica kao pred M.
Ipak, nada umire posljednja!

Pusa svima

----------


## thaia28

*olga*  :Love:   žao mi je zbog neuspjeha i  super je šta si već u akciji   :Smile:  endometrij mi se čini skroz dobar za 8dc, kao i folikul. sretno i neka ti ovaj prirodnjak bude bingo! endo uvijek možeš malo pojačati prirodnim pripravcima - sokom od cikle i svježim ananasom

*kofer* da  :D  za tvoju pravilnu gv i malenu mrvicu    :Heart:  

*karla1980* dobrodošla nam i želim ti uspjeh otprve!   :Smile:  

joj cure, sad kad čitam o vašim akcijama ne mogu dočekati jesen   :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

*kofer* super za nalaz UZV-a, za maleno   :Heart:  je još rano, sigurno ćeš ga vidjeti na slijedećem pregledu

*karla1980* želim ti uspijeh od prve

----------


## karla 1980

Hvala vam drage moje... *sretna35,thaia28*, zaista mi puno znači vaša podrška i dobre želje.

Svu sreću vam želim od   :Heart:  !

----------


## vinalina

karla 1980 i ja ti želim svu sreću i da bebe budu lijepe na tebe!

----------


## Ogla

dobrodošle nove forumašice..  :D nadam se da ćemo sve kadtad hodat s trbuhom do zuba   :Grin:  

thaia baš ti hvala   :Embarassed:  

danas sam bila na UZV (11 d.c.) endometrij 9,2mm, a folukul 16,3 mm - također sam dobila uobičajenu dozu choragona i sada se osjećam kao 'bova'   :Wink:  
Sutra odo na punkciju i samo se nadam da me neće rasturit kao prošli put, a valjda će i biolog štagod isčeprkat   :Grin:

----------


## Ogla

.... zaboravih reći kako je odlućeno da idem opet na ICSI....

----------


## thaia28

Olga sretno danas na punkciji i neka ti biolog nađe najbolju stanicu   :Smile:  
rekao mi biolog da u slučaju ICSIja veelike su šanse da se stanica oplodi tako da je moja pretpostavka da zato idu na ICSI u prirodnjacima.
javi nam kako je prošlo!   :Kiss:

----------


## ajvica

:Love:   :Love:  Drage moja ja sam vam trudnica i sve  pohvale našem Embriologu , i svima dr.t, dr.k i milim sestrama - svaka im čast  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  


Išla sam na icsi , 12 nakon transfera beta mi je 259.6-eto a u petak ponovno vadimo Betu pa onda  u našu Vinog. na ultrazvuk kada se dogovorimo...


eto drage moje..pisala sam na temi poslije transfera sve detaljnije i jako sam vam sretna i svima želim od srca trocifrenu beticu i volim našu Vinog.bolnicu i  cijelu ekipu tamo..  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## thaia28

ajvica, moram ti još jednom reći koliko mi je drago zbog vas, što čekate vašu bebicu. Kao "azooženskinja" (kako bi draga rikikiki rekla ) shvaćam  koliko je negdje čudesno napokon spoznati da ste uspjeli..
sve mi se čini da je Vinogradska započela pravu "proizvodnju" trudnica   :Smile:

----------


## Ogla

.... taman se vratila s punkcije... imamo jajnu stanicu, folikul bio velik 19,3mm... sutra ću znati je li imamo mali zametak  :Smile: 

Ajvica jako mi je drago da si trudna, emocije pršte na sve strane 
 :Heart:  

Thaia naći će se jedan ninja  :Smile:

----------


## karla 1980

*Vinalina* hvala ti na komplimentu!  pišem ti na pp

*Ogla* sretno i da bude lijepi zametak, *ajvica* čestitam od   :Heart:  !

Za sve ostale ~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!!!

----------


## philipa

Molila bih nekoga da mi preporuči dobrog dr.u Vinogradskoj,obzirom da sam iz Osijeka.
Navodno da se manje čeka nego na VV,a rezultati isti...  :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:

----------


## Ogla

... sutra idem na ET  :D  odlučila sam ovaj vikend 'odležat' a u ponedjeljak idem na posao - neću kao prošli put biti tjedan dana doma i grist se jesam li smijela ovo ili ono, pa oš neš razmišljaš i usput izluđujem muža da 'već jednom usisa te mrvice'   :Grin:  kako ste vi prolazili to? odležali doma 'od petka do petka' ili?

----------


## Ogla

> Molila bih nekoga da mi preporuči dobrog dr.u Vinogradskoj,obzirom da sam iz Osijeka.
> Navodno da se manje čeka nego na VV,a rezultati isti...


Draga Philipa, u Vinogradskoj rade dva liječnika dr. Tomić i dr. Kuna koji zajedno sa dvijema sestrama i biologom dr. Ljiljak čine tim na odjelu za humanu reprodukciju, odnosno potpomognutu oplodnju. I jedan i drugi doktor su super i zapravo nije važno kod kojeg ćeš jer rade zajedno. Evo i nekoliko linkova:

http://www.kbsm.hr/ivf/ 

http://www.poslovni.hr/109194.aspx

----------


## Ogla

... prvi link http://www.kbsm.hr/ivf/

----------


## thaia28

nadodala bi broj telefona za naručiti se 3787 689; za prvi put ne bi bilo loše donijeti uputnicu za pregled i uzv (najčešće ga naprave)

Olga ~~~~~~~~~ za današnji transfer . Ja sam ti prvi put ležala tri dana, onda laganini (bez kućanskih poslova, bez nošenja teškog, bez težih fizičkih napora) na bolovanju 2tjedna. I drugi put 2 tjedna bolovanja, ali s manje opreza (obavljala razne kućanske poslove) i imala neku malu beticu   :Smile:  
Teško je reći "ovo smiješ, ovo ne smiješ", zapravo bi trebalo sve kao i prije, ali umjereno barem šta se fizičkog opterećenja tiče. Psihički ionako nitko nije normalan ta 2 tjedna čekanja   :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Potpisujem thaiu sto se tice mirovanja....covjek inace poludi u iscekivanju....sve se moze samo laganini i umjereno.
Sretno ogla!

----------


## karla 1980

Samo da i ovdje prijavim da ništa od T. ß = 4. 
Nadam se da ću preživjeti ovoliku količinu tuge!    :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vinalina

:Crying or Very sad:  

 :Love:  
Joj baš mi je žao, jaaako. Otuguj koliko ti treba i glavu gore. 
Jednom ćeš uspjeti.

----------


## Ogla

... mala zigota je započela svoj space odissey  8) 
... jučer sam bila na ET, nakon dva dana vratili su mi četverostanični zametak - tj srijeda punkcija, petak ET... bit će šta bude... 

.. pitanjce malo: jeste koristili normabele 3x na dan ili? jesu oni zaista neophodni?

Karla... glavu gore, važno je da si u 'postupku' mora biti jednom i ta beta pozitivna.

----------


## nina1

> ... mala zigota je započela svoj space odissey  8) 
> ... jučer sam bila na ET, nakon dva dana vratili su mi četverostanični zametak - tj srijeda punkcija, petak ET... bit će šta bude... 
> 
> .. pitanjce malo: jeste koristili normabele 3x na dan ili? jesu oni zaista neophodni?
> 
> Karla... glavu gore, važno je da si u 'postupku' mora biti jednom i ta beta pozitivna.


normabeli su ti za spriječavanje kontrakcija maternice, sad da li su neophodni ili ne , sigurno da nebi davali da nisu ....
meni da su rekli i mišomor i to bi pila samo da ostanem trudna a kamoli normabel ....   :Laughing:

----------


## karla 1980

> ... mala zigota je započela svoj space odissey  8) 
> ... jučer sam bila na ET, nakon dva dana vratili su mi četverostanični zametak - tj srijeda punkcija, petak ET... bit će šta bude... 
> 
> .. pitanjce malo: jeste koristili normabele 3x na dan ili? jesu oni zaista neophodni?
> 
> Karla... glavu gore, važno je da si u 'postupku' mora biti jednom i ta beta pozitivna.



Ogla, hvala ti za podršku.   :Kiss:  

Ja pitala dr. T da li treba Normabel 3 x 1 (jer sam pila i Estrofem i Andol i stavljala Utriće 3 x 2), a još pijem i vitamine i bilo mi je dosta svih tih tableta a on kaže možete i 2 x dnevno ili čak i 1 prije spavanja.
Uzimala sam ga 2 x 1.
Evo to mi je odgovorio, nadam se da sam barem malo pomogla.

----------


## Ogla

... hvala ti Karla ... nastavila sam o ovome pisati u temi nakon transfera da ne spamamo ovu temu

----------


## vinalina

Jel tko zna ima koga gore u vinogradskoj. Poak nitko se ne javlja od jutra do 3 već 2 dana?!

----------


## Ogla

Milsim da bi trebale biti sestre i dr. Kuna, dr. Tomić ide čini mi se ovaj ili idući tjedan na konveciju u inozemstvo - ne znam koliko dugo. Idući tjedan je tu dr.Kuna, jer sam ja pitala je li mogu svratiti s nalazom bete (koji je u srijedu/čet). 

Ljetni praznici im počinju od 27.7. do negdje sredinom, krajem 8 (mislim da je netko napisao i točno razdoblje), ali biolog je tek od 9. mjeseca u klinici... eto cure moje... sretno   :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Ni meni se nitko nije javio jucer cijeli dan...samo sam ih htjela javiti negativnu betu...izgleda da ih nema

----------


## kofer

Kada sam bila na zadnjem uzv, dr.Tomić mi je rekao da ne mogu doći prije 06.07. na novu kontrolu jer njih nema tjedan prije.

----------


## kinki

> Ogla dobrodosla i sretno!
> Iskreno, ja od biologa Ljiljaka vec imam traume, bas sam ga jutros sanjala, njega i onu meni poznatu recenicu - nema jajne stanice


  :Laughing:  CARICE!!!

Kolko vas je majko mila!!! I kolko trudnica ludilooooooooo!!!
A ko će od vas više doć tamo na red jadna ti sam, reko mi T a dođem u 9. valjda neću morat čekat mjesecima red..

Dajte recite vi koje idete drugi put, koje ste hormone trebale vadit i jesu li vam bili ok s obzirom na stimulaciju iz prvog pokušaja???

----------


## kinki

> adrijana, da, ici ces u prirodni ICSI
> kinki, mislim da neces trebati ponoviti nalaze, samo se dogovori sa sestrama, one se ti reci sve sto treba


Nemoguće, pa ipak sam bila u stimuliranom, moram vadit hormone opet-možda su mi se poremetili...Ma izvadit ću ih ja na svoju ruku, i briseve isto...Ovakav je moj plan-u 9. mjesecu počet sa Femarom i doći Tomiću 8. dan ciklusa na jedan polu-prirodnjak.  Kontam od Femare ću dobiti bar 4 folikula, možda budu bolje js nego u stimuliranom...Plus šta mi se to ne računa pod drugi pokušaj šta se tiče HZZO-a  :Wink:  
Ako ne upali taman stignem naručit lijekove za 10. misec i nikom ništa....Šta mislite??? Naravno, moram vidit šta Tomić kaže na moj ratni plan haha!

----------


## Ogla

[quote="kinki"]


> Naravno, moram vidit šta Tomić kaže na moj ratni plan haha!


...moja preporuka ti je da nazoveš 1. dan menzisa dr.Tomića i porazgovaraš s njim o svemu, nemoj na svoju ruku...  što se tiče 'reda' mislim da ćeš najnormalnije doći na red...  :Wink:

----------


## Ogla

.. ostalo mi je 'tikica_69'  :Embarassed:

----------


## ajvica

:Love:  cure moje meni je moj doktore rekao da su blizančeki,,,...joj jako se radujem  :Heart:   :Heart:  

jedva čekam uzv..i da vidim  svoje doktore i sestre..od srca im želim svu sreću  :Love:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ogla

> cure moje meni je moj doktore rekao da su blizančeki,,,...joj jako se radujem   
> 
> jedva čekam uzv..i da vidim  svoje doktore i sestre..od srca im želim svu sreću



Ajvica   :Zaljubljen:  uživaj, uživaj, uživaj!

----------


## kate32

Ajvica super obožavam blizance :D  :D  :D 
Ja bila prošli tjedan na pregledu kod doc.T i on mi je rekao da dođem na IVF u 9 mjesecu i dao mi je protokol. Rekao je da ih nema od 27.07 do 28.08. Eto sada slijedi odmor a onda u nove pobjede ( valjda...)

----------


## thaia28

*ajvice*, ma koja sreća da su   :Saint:   :Saint:  prekrasno   :Zaljubljen:  

vidim da će jesen biti radna, baš se veselim svim našim postupcima   :Smile:  nadam se da ćem nam jesen biti ovako plodna kao i ovaj mjesec lipanj

*kinki*, meni su rekli ponoviti hormone, ali vjerovatno zato što sam zadnje radila prošle godine u travnju. Zadnju sam stimulaciju imala prije dva mjeseca i baš sam jučer dobila friške nalaze hormona - sve uredno (osim šta se povećao THS, e sad jel zbog postupka, vrućina ili nečeg trećeg nemam pojma  :/ ). 
Šta se tiče plana - možda ne bi bilo loše otići sljedeći tjedan na konzultacije (ili nazvati, tamo će biti), čisto da baš ne uzimaš Femaru na svoju ruku (a i vole doktori provjeriti desetak dana prije početka postupka da nema cisti).   :Love:

----------


## maca2

Čeatitam ajvice!   :Saint:   :Saint:  
Može li mi netko reći gdje je smješten odjel MPO u Vinogradskoj, naručena sam u pon. kod dr.T a ne znam gdje trebam ići?
Je li to u istoj zgradi gdje je i rodilište?
Nakon neuspješnog ICSI- ja u Petrovoj odlučila se prebaciti u Vinogradsku, baš imam neki osjećaj da ću ovdje doći do svog malog   :Saint:  ...
Nadam da će me uzeti u postupak u 9.mj, ne mogu u stimulirani sljedećih nekoliko mjeseci pa se nadam da će me što brže uzeti u prirodnjak.
Sretno svima, drage moje!

----------


## thaia28

MPO odjel je u zgradi gdje i urologija, pedijatrija, ginekologija (dugačka bijela zgrada), 5. kat, kada izađeš iz lifta vrata ravno (potrebno pozvoniti)
sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## ajvica

:Grin:   :Grin:  jedva čekam sljedeći tjedan uzv, pa da izbrojimo moje mihovile  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Grin:  


malo sam nervoziš ali ok..  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## maca2

Evo ja danas bila na prvom dogovoru kod dr.T !
Sve prošlo super - kaže da dođem u 9.mj na prirodnjak a u 10.mj na stimulirani ako ovaj ne uspije.
Sestre su jako ljubazne, odjel je nov i koliko sam vidjela dobro opremljen - ultrazvuk i stol za preglede izgleda svemirski nakon onog što sam prošla u Petrovoj   :Laughing:  
Dr. je spreman odgovoriti na sva moja pitanja i razjasniti sve što mi nije bilo jasno, za sada sam jako zadovoljna a nadam se da ću biti još i više! :D

----------


## kate32

maca2, drago mi je da si bila u Vinogradskoj, mene isto čeka stimulirani u 9 ili 10 mjesecu, možda se i vidimo, dao Bog da nam budu dobitni. I ja sam prije isto bila u Petrovoj i prema tamo mi sve izgleda puno ljepše jer je moje iskustvo tamo bilo grozno. Ja sam jako zadovoljna za sada sa Vinogradskom.  :Kiss:

----------


## maca2

kate32, vidimo se onda na jesen u Vinogradskoj i zajedno ćemo si kratiti dane! Držim fige da nam je to zadnji i dobitni postupak   :Love:

----------


## Ogla

Maca2 - meni je Vinogradska 'legla' od prve, 7 godina znamo za svoju neplodnost ali se nigdje nisam odvažila, a za privatno nije bilo sredstava... zaista je team na Vinogradskoj stručan i srčan... ja vjerujem da im je stalo do nas i naših sudbina...

... što se tiče odjela, prvi put sam sjedila na takvoj gink.stolici, čak je MM sjedio na njoj   :Laughing:   kada smo bili na ultrazvuku i veli on:'uuu pa nije ovo ni loše, ženo, mogli bi mi ovo nabaviti, ha?'   :Grin:

----------


## Ogla

.. htjela sam još nešto napomenuti...sestre u Vinogradkoj imaju destogodišnje (!) iskustvo na odjelu porodništva i bile su na obuci na VV, tako da su stvarno upućene, biolog piše doktorat, a o dr. Tomiću i o dr. Kuni ne trebam ništa ni napisat.... 

(živio google)

----------


## maca2

Ogla, čitam na drugoj temi da se tebi Vinogradska definitivno isplatila!
Čestitke draga! :D 
Nadam se sličnom razvoju situacije...

----------


## ajvica

:Love:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  evo jučer bili na Uzv -imamo slikicu..srce kuca , sve u redu ..eto  :Heart:  

Icsi iz prve upalio sreće nema kraja, ja samo ležim m.m sve radi i nije to tako loše  :Grin:   :Grin:  Ma samo da ima nekakvih filmova , sve neke gluposti ali ajd dobro..

Termin je 28.02 2010 ..i tako  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

ajvice, bas slatko   :Zaljubljen:  
Sretno!

----------


## ana-

*Ajvica*  draga imaš pp 

----------------------------------
ja 83 endo.,pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82 sve ok
1.IVF/ET stim.vv-trudna
 -ß 12222.4 , 2460.7
 čekamo blizančeke
 termin- 25.02.2010.

----------


## Dodirko

Zna li netko kada počinju ponovno raditi?

----------


## Marnie

> Zna li netko kada počinju ponovno raditi?



Mislim da počinju od 28.08., tako je bar meni dr. rekao (ako se što nije promjenilo u međuvremenu, jer sam ja zadnji put tamo bila krajem 6. mjeseca).

----------


## Dodirko

Hvala!

Neznam što još planiram za jesen ali je dobro znati da cijeli 8 mjesec nemogu ništa poduzimati.

----------


## Gabi25

Cure molim za pomoć onih koje idu na mpo u vonogradsku- početkom 9. mjeseca imam moram na dogovor kod dr. Kune da vidimo što ćemo dalje poduzimati jer 2 godine radimo na bebi i imala sam jednu vanmateričnu.
Pa me zanima- da li se za dogovor kod njega moram naručiti telefonski? Ko mi daje uputnicu za to? Moj socijalni gin?
I da li oni inzistiraju da se sve pretrage rade u vinogradskoj? mislim na hormone, spermiogram i ostalo?

Hvala unaprijed  :Kiss:

----------


## Gabi25

o moj Bože sad tek vidim kako sam zbrljala ovaj post  :Laughing:  
nadam se da ste shvatile moje pitanje  :Embarassed:

----------


## vinalina

Naručiš se telefonom, tvoj soc. ginekolog ti da uputnicu za pregled, i pretrage možeš obaviti gdje god hoćeš, ne mora biti u vinogradskoj. 
Ak imaš još pitanja, pitaj. 
Jedino što ti dr. Kuna nije stalno tamo, stalno je dr. Tomić, oni rade zajedno. Pa će te pregledati jedan od njih.

----------


## Gabi25

Hvala ti vinalina!!  :Love:  
Mislim da ću od muke ići hormone vaditi privatno jer ne mogu vjerovati da se za to moraš naručiti mjesec dana unaprijed- a kak da znam kad će mi biti 3 dc ili 21 dc??

Već me sad boli želudac kad se sjetim u što se upuštamo- ali sve za našu bebicu  :Heart:

----------


## vinalina

To privatno će te jako puno izaći. Progesteron ti dođe oko 180 kn (22 dan), a brdo ovih ostalih hormona ti dođe svaki 150-160 kn. JAKO PUNO. Ja sam si računala to ti je nekih 1000 kn. A i tak se ne moraš žuriti jer nitko ne radi još ništa radi novog Z. 
Fino ti odi kod svog soc. gin. i reci mu da ti da uputnice za sve te hormone. I onda odeš na rebro, ne pitaju jel si naručena, upravo radi određenih dana ciklusa se niti nemožeš naručiti. Odmah si gotova u roku 15 minuta. I onda za nekih 2 tjedna ti dođu nalazi. Velim, toliko se strpiš, to ti je treniranje živčeka.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi25

vinalina, hvala ti još jednom  :Heart:  
evo danas sam se naručila u vinogradsku za vađenje svih hormona, rekla sam okvirno kad bi došla(kad mi pada 3dc) i tako su me upisali

tako da se kod kune i tomića ipak pojavim sa nekim nalazima

----------


## vinalina

Jesi joj pročitala koje hormone trebaš? Jer nisam sigurna da ti sve vade. 

I nema na čemu, nemoj se zahvaljivati, tu smo da ti pomognemo!!  :Kiss:  

Jel tak cure???

----------


## ana-

*ajvica* imaš pp

----------


## Gabi25

vinalina nisam joj pročitala, pa nisam imala pojma da ne vade sve, samo sam rekla da moram vaditi hormone 3 i 21 dc i ona je rekla da može

ma dobro, nek izvade šta mogu pa ću onda još naknadno vaditi ono šta mi fali

----------


## ana-

*ajvica* imaš pp

----------


## tikica_69

Danas sam razgovarala sa dr. Kunom vezano uz neke moje pretrage....
Humana reprodukcija im pocinje sa radom 15.09. zbog nekog kongresa. Pitala sam ga, sto sad vezano uz ovaj zakon, a on meni - mi cemo raditi pa se prilagodjavati u hodu.
Eto, tako da znate.

----------


## kate32

Pa kako sad tek 15.09., baš sam danas htjela zvati za naručiti se a sad ovo  :Sad:

----------


## nina1

> Danas sam razgovarala sa dr. Kunom vezano uz neke moje pretrage....
> Humana reprodukcija im pocinje sa radom 15.09. zbog nekog kongresa. Pitala sam ga, sto sad vezano uz ovaj zakon, a on meni - mi cemo raditi pa se prilagodjavati u hodu.
> Eto, tako da znate.


kaj im to znači: ..mi cemo raditi pa se prilagodjavati u hodu.... ???  :?

----------


## kate32

Da i ja se pitam :?  :?  :?

----------


## tikica_69

E ne znam cure...do 15.09. gore nema zive duse na zalost pa tesko da cemo dobiti kakvu suvislu informaciju ranije  :/

----------


## Marnie

Joj, ja se bojim da niti 15.09. nećemo dobiti više objašnjenja. Neki dan je na dnevniku bio prilog o "Zakonu" (moram ga staviti u navodnike, jer ga ne smatram zakonom) i ravnatelj VV je rekao da su tamo obustavljeni postupci do daljnjeg, jer nemaju od ministarstva sve upute, a kazne su velike...
Ustavnom sudu će trebati sigurno oko 6 mjeseci da skine "Zakon".
Čeka nas koma jesen, a vrijeme prolazi   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Marnie

Ne znam da li ste vidjele ovaj članak http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,17,,173000.jl ?

----------


## Gabi25

Znači ništa do 15.9.?? Pa oni mijenjaju planove da to ne stigneš pohvatati- ja sam se čula sa Kunom negdje početkom 7. mjeseca i rekao mi je da ga zovem krajem 8. da se dogovorimo za pregled...
A sad opet još jedan ciklus ode k vragu  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kate32

Ja sam danas zvala za naručiti se kod dr. Tomića, i rekli mi da dođem ovaj tjedan bilo koji dan. ja idem u četvtak i sve ču ga živo ispitati. Znaći da ipak rade :?

----------


## vikki

*Kate*, sretno! Baš me zanima što će ti reći. Javi!   :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Super vijest  :D 
Idem ih i ja probati dobiti...

----------


## nina1

> Ja sam danas zvala za naručiti se kod dr. Tomića, i rekli mi da dođem ovaj tjedan bilo koji dan. ja idem u četvtak i sve ču ga živo ispitati. Znaći da ipak rade :?


javi obavezno detalje !!!    :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

Ja nisam uspjela dobiti nikoga...ni sestre, ni doktora, ni biologa  :?

----------


## kate32

Tikica kada si zvala? ja sam u Petak zvala oko 13 sati i par puta poslje toga pa mi se nitko nije javio. A danas zvala oko 10 i javili mi se. Pa valjda sam zvala dobar broj :/

----------


## tikica_69

oko 12   :Sad:

----------


## marta26

meni frendica veli da su obustavili postupke u vinogradskoj do 15.9. tad nek nazove pa ce znati vise :/

----------


## tikica_69

> meni frendica veli da su obustavili postupke u vinogradskoj do 15.9. tad nek nazove pa ce znati vise :/


Bas to je i meni Kuna rekao neki dan pa sam sad sva zbunjena  :?

----------


## kate32

Sada mi ništa više nije jasno????

----------


## angelina1505

Ja sam se ujutro danas čula s dr. Tomićem osobno, i rekao mi je da su svi postupci obustavljeni.

I slobodno da čitam novine  :Aparatic:  , i pratim situaciju.

----------


## vinalina

Da dr. Tomić i njegova arogancija je vidljiva u svakom razgrovoru!!!

----------


## angelina1505

Neznam, meni je baš jako drag. 
Nisam ništa loše mislila ovo s novinama, to smo se zezali. Poluzezali ustvari, jer stvarno je tako.

Žao mi je da ti se čini arogantan.

----------


## thaia28

vinalina, niti meni se dr Tomić ne čini arogantan; mislila sam dok ga nisam upoznala da mi nije simpatičan, ali nakraju mi je baš bio dobar.
Mojoj frendici su rekli da dođe sljedeći tjedan na dogovor  :?

----------


## kate32

Svašta :?  :?  :?

----------


## vikki

Zapravo ne znam zašto ne bi primili pacijentice, pregledali ih i, recimo, odredili/dogovorili protokole, bez obzira na to kada će započeti s postupcima - brže bi išlo kad krenu postupci.

----------


## angelina1505

> Zapravo ne znam zašto ne bi primili pacijentice, pregledali ih i, recimo, odredili/dogovorili protokole, bez obzira na to kada će započeti s postupcima - brže bi išlo kad krenu postupci.


Pa da, tako i ja mislim, dok se sve uvodne pretrage obave, može proći ohoho vremena.

----------


## vinalina

Ali kada se to odnosi na parove koji moraju dokazivati da li imaju pravo na pomoć tog određenog doktora kad kojega bi se htjela riješiti.  
Možda bi bilo najbolje da i mi bojkotiramo i nejdemo nigdje dok se ne riješi zakon???

Oprostite, nisam htjela nikoga uvrijediti, ali meni on  nije sjeo, za razliku od doktora Kune, kojega nažalost nikada nema gore. 
Svaki puta kada sam išla na folikulometriju ili nešto drugo, zapravo svaki puta kada sam bila gore, sam se poslije rasplakala jer je bio dosta neugodan. A kad je bio Kuna do Ilice sam letila od sreće. Jesu obadvoje profesionalni, ali jednostavno nismo se našli. Znate kako je to, od sto ljudi nemogu ti svi odgovarati. Oprostite ako sam bila možda previše iskrena, nebudem drugi puta.

----------


## vinalina

Krivo sam napisala - mislila - kod određenog doktora kod kojega bi se htjela liječiti.  :Laughing:

----------


## nina1

> Ali kada se to odnosi na parove koji moraju dokazivati da li imaju pravo na pomoć tog određenog doktora kad kojega bi se htjela riješiti.  
> Možda bi bilo najbolje da i mi bojkotiramo i nejdemo nigdje dok se ne riješi zakon???
> 
> Oprostite, nisam htjela nikoga uvrijediti, ali meni on  nije sjeo, za razliku od doktora Kune, kojega nažalost nikada nema gore. 
> Svaki puta kada sam išla na folikulometriju ili nešto drugo, zapravo svaki puta kada sam bila gore, sam se poslije rasplakala jer je bio dosta neugodan. A kad je bio Kuna do Ilice sam letila od sreće. Jesu obadvoje profesionalni, ali jednostavno nismo se našli. Znate kako je to, od sto ljudi nemogu ti svi odgovarati. Oprostite ako sam bila možda previše iskrena, nebudem drugi puta.


a kod mene je baš obrnuta situacija , meni je baš tomić ok  a kuna mi nije sjeo makar mi je bio i kod punkcije i kod transfera   ... neznam da li si koga uvrijedila, mene nisi ...   :Wink:

----------


## tikica_69

I meni je u pocetku Tomic bio cudan (pogledaj na pocetku ove teme), ali brzo sam promijenila misljenje i sad mi je genijalac   :Smile:

----------


## thaia28

vinalina, po meni svatko ima pravo na svoj osobni doživljaj i svoje mišljenje, tako da niti mene nisi ničim uvrijedila.   :Love:  Žao mi je što se loše osjećaš kod njega, mislim da je jako bitno osjećati se dobro kod doktora   :Love:  
U početku i meni stvarno nije bio "sjeo", ali i ja sam prema njemu imala određene blokade. A onda mi je odradio dva prirodnjaka i bio je stvarno odličan, pa se  i  moj stav izmijenio. Kuna mi je definitivno bio ugodniji, neusporedivo.

----------


## angelina1505

Ma ko bi se uvrijedio  :No-no:  , kao što i sama kažeš neko nekome sjedne a nekome ne. To je tak.

Jel se još ko čuo gore?

----------


## bebica2009

Ja sam zvala u ponedjeljak i sestra mi je rekla da samo dodem ovaj tjedan kada mi paše! E sada ćemo vidjeti šta dr.  ima za reći. Nosim hrpu nalaza. Pozdrav!

----------


## maca2

Meni sada ništa nije jasno  :? !
Rade li postupke ili ne?
Ja sam bila na dogovoru u 7.mj kod dr.Tomića i rekao je da se javim u 9.mj da probamo prirodnjak, a za 10.mj me zapisao za stimulirani, prije par dana čitam da kažu da se ne javljamo prije 15.9., a sada neke cure kažu da se naručuju za preglede.
Još me dodatno zbunjuje što neki tvrde da mi koji imamo dogovoreni termin za postupak prije novog zakona imamo prvo ići po starom zakonu?! Ako je tako bilo bi super ali zna li itko išta o tome?
Zbog cijele ove strke ja sam se naručila na konzultacije u Ljubljanu-idemo u utorak, ali ne svrbi me baš 2000eura u džepu ako ovdje mogu besplatno   :Grin:  !

----------


## Dodirko

maca2 najbolje Ti je da nazoveš i pitaš. Puno toga se promijenilo od 7 mjeseca.

----------


## ninochka28

Ja sam naručena za IVF kod dr.Tomića u 10 mj. i zvala sam jučer sestru u vinogradsku i ona mi je rekla da do 15.9 sigurno nema postupaka a onda će sve ovisiti o vladi ali je rekla da mogu doći u 9 mj. na pregled i sve dogovoriti oko protokola pa što bude da bumo vidli. 
Uglavnom, moje iskustvo sa dr-Kunom je jako loše i s obzirom na njegovo iskustvo (mislim da ga nema baš puno u MPO) mislim da se previše ne trudi.Ja sam bila kod njega dvaput na AIH-u i njegova nezainteresiranost i obavljanje zahvata tek toliko da ga obavi sa vrlo malo komunikacije me je otjerala od njega i onda sam došla kod dr.Tomića koji me oduševio jer uspoređujući AIH kod njega i kod dr.Kune je nebo i zemlja, od ultrazvuka do samog postupka i općenito komunikacije.On je čovjek koji svakako zna radit svoj posao i nije uzalud na glasu kao jedan od najboljih dr u Hrvatskoj.
Evo samo sam htjela podijeliti svoje iskustvo i nadam se da niko neće to krivo shvatiti jer je to moje osobno mišljenje.  :Grin:

----------


## kate32

Drage moje,

Ja sam jučer bila kod dr. Tomića, pogledao mi je neke nalaze i rekao da da se postupci ne rade do daljnjega. Ne rade se dakle ni IVF, ni inseminacije,ni prirodnjaci. Dakle do daljnjega ništa dok ne dobiju valjda propise po kojima će raditi. Nije istina da počinju raditi od 15.09. nego se nadaju da će do tada biti doneseni ti propisi, pa da mogu početi sa radom. Inače oni su svi tamo, ali postupke ne rade ni onima koji su naručeni još u 6 ili 7 mjesecu za npr. 09 ilil 10. Rekao je da pratimo novine i televiziju, jer oni ni sami ne znaju što i kako činiti. Tako da drage moje ništa do daljnjega, ili se strpiti ili iči iza grane...  :Wink:

----------


## bebica2009

Veni, vidi....Mi smo s obradom gotovi. Kada se nesto sa zakonom konkretizira (tehnički detalji) krećemo s protokolom (ICSI)...do tada nema smisla (zbog lijekova, timing itd).
Pod tehnički detalji mislim na psihologa, odn. prishijatra i pravnika. Uglavnom dobro u zlu je da svakako imamo zanimaciju do tada. Riješiti se streptokoka (u ejakulatu). Iako, kaze doktor, to ne utjece na sam postupak. Ima li koja od vas s tim iskustva?

----------


## Jelena

bebica2009, ja bih očekivala da će se spermiogram popraviti nakon terapije (ako je uopće problmeatičan).
znači TM ima streptokok u ejakulatu, a ti imaš čiste briseve?

ja sam mislila da se to prenosi i da bi oboje trebali na antibiotike, ali ne znam...

----------


## bebica2009

Pa i ja sam mislila tako, Jelena.  Vidjeti ću sta će mi reci moj ginić, do tada cu apstinirati svakako. Moj nalaz briseva je čist, ali sam ga radila krajem 4.mj., a muž je na obradu ejakulat dao prije 10 dne. Tako da...
Što se spermiograma tiče, čisto sumnjam da se može bitnije popraviti kada se riješi streptokoka, jer mu je sada po zadnjem uz manjak pokretljivih, samo 1% normalnih! No to nije sve  :Smile:  MM ima  i varikokelu. Samo ja ne bih gubila s tim vrijeme (već je dovoljno izgubljenog) kako sam istraživala muška je neplodnost u većini slučajeva samo gubitak *dragocjenog* vremena.

----------


## Gabi25

Hm, sad sam upravo saznala da je dr. Kuna na godišnjem do 07.09.  :Sad:   Mislila sam s obzirom da ne rade postupke da mi napravi hsg a trebala bi ga obaviti sljedeći tjedan. Imate li možda kakvu preporuku tko bi mi to mogao napraviti u Vinogradskoj?

----------


## Vali

*bebica*, MM je imao streptokok B u ejakulatu. Moji su brisevi uvijek bili uredni. Dugo ga se rješavao, mislim da su išle tri ili čak četiri ture antibiotika. Spermiogram je nakon toga bio nešto bolji, možda slučajno, možda zbog toga.

----------


## kate32

> Hm, sad sam upravo saznala da je dr. Kuna na godišnjem do 07.09.   Mislila sam s obzirom da ne rade postupke da mi napravi hsg a trebala bi ga obaviti sljedeći tjedan. Imate li možda kakvu preporuku tko bi mi to mogao napraviti u Vinogradskoj?


Gabi, možda dr. Tomić, on ti je tamo sada nije na g.o. Probaj pitat!

----------


## Gabi25

Hvala ti kate32, u ponedjeljak idem vadit hormone pa ću pokušat uhvatit nekog od njih da se dogovorim za hsg

----------


## tikica_69

Da...i ja planiram to napraviti sad dok je "prazan hod"

----------


## Gabi25

tikice misliš na hsg? kod koga planiraš ići?

----------


## tikica_69

Kod Kune...krajem mjeseca. Rekao je da je od 15.09. tamo pa da dodjem da se dogovorimo. Moram ga rvo nagovoriti na to s obzirom na spermiogram MM   :Grin:  
No, ako ima i najmanje sanse za prirodu, ne zelim joj ne pruziti sansu   :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

i ja sam mislila kod kune jer sam čula da je on jedan od najboljih za tu pretragu ali mi je sad žao da mi propadne uputnica koju sam već izvadila i da mi prođe još jedan ciklus... već i predugo čekamo da se nešto pokrene...

----------


## tikica_69

Evo cure, ja sutra ujutro imam dogovoreno sa dr. Tomicem da pogleda friske nalaze pa da vidimo hocemo li na HSG sad dok traje ovaj mrtvi hod.
Javila mi se sestra, kazu da rade - prate trudnoce, HSG, folikulimetrije za ciljane, ali postupaka za sada nema.

----------


## nina1

koje friške nalaze nosiš ?

ja imam briseve od 12/08 da li trebam napraviti nove , koje friški nalazi trebaju opet za stimulirani ?

----------


## tikica_69

Spermiogram i moje briseve...radila sam ih zbog MB prosli mjesec, al eto, sad ce dobro doci

----------


## mmaslacak

Hoću i ja tel.broj da se naručin za konsultacije   :Grin:  
Baš razmišljam, po novom, trebaće mišljenje drugog spec.MPO, ja već imam Baumanovo pa eto da se polako preselim u Vinogradsku, valjda se nešto pokrene, ne da mi se više čekati..

----------


## kate32

mmaslačak imaš pp  :Smile:

----------


## narnija

curke,

mene već dugo nije bilo ovdje ali vas redovito pratim ....isto tako sam odlučila krenuti u vinogradsku ...nakon prošlogodišnjeg neuspjelog ivf u viliju ...pa da vas pitam...da li drugo mišljenje mora biti u obliku nekakvog dopisa ili je dovoljno dokaz da smo bili u drugoj poliklinici na ivfu ?   pozdrav svima!

----------


## vinalina

> curke,
> da li drugo mišljenje mora biti u obliku nekakvog dopisa ili je dovoljno dokaz da smo bili u drugoj poliklinici na ivfu ?   pozdrav svima!


DA I MENE TO ZANIMA!

----------


## bebica2009

Tikica si bila danas?
Šta kaže doktor? Ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## tikica_69

> Tikica si bila danas?
> Šta kaže doktor? Ima li kakvih novosti?


Cekala sam ga sat i pol, popi_ila i otisla....ocito mi nije sudjen taj HSG a ni ista drugo   :Sad:

----------


## bebica2009

Cekala sam ga sat i pol, popi_ila i otisla....ocito mi nije sudjen taj HSG a ni ista drugo   :Sad: [/quote]



A bila naručena...Baš bezveze!

----------


## vinalina

BEZ KOMENTARA.

----------


## Gabi25

tikice jučer je valjda u Vinogradskoj bio dan D- navodno su svi doktori bili na nekom velikom sastanku... Ja sam za hsg bila naručena u 8 a došla sam na red u pola 11, i ja sam popi....

----------


## tikica_69

U ponedjeljak idem opet probati....al ako ga onda ne docekam, citat cete o tome u crnoj kronici vjerojatno   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bebica2009

> tikice jučer je valjda u Vinogradskoj bio dan D- navodno su svi doktori bili na nekom velikom sastanku... Ja sam za hsg bila naručena u 8 a došla sam na red u pola 11, i ja sam popi....


A tko ti je radio HSG? Dr. T.? Jel' sve ok i da li ti je išta još rekao?
Jel' spominje postupke?

----------


## Šiškica

> U ponedjeljak idem opet probati....al ako ga onda ne docekam, citat cete o tome u crnoj kronici vjerojatno



drži se draga.. ništa njima ne znači što se mi živciramo oni će tako i tako napraviti po svome ...

ja sam svoj HSG četiri mjeseca dogovarala .. naplakala se i naživcirala .. nije ni čudo da mi ciste po jajnicima skaču..

Kad se samo sjetim telefonskih poziva u Petrovu, Merkur, S. Duh, Varaždin, Sisak.. pa obilazak Petrove i neuspjeli pokušaj HSG.. 
i napokon Vinogradska (spasila me jedna forumašica)i od jedno petog pokušaja smo se uspjeli svi uloviti dr. Kuna, ja , kontrast i kateter   :Laughing:  

Ove dva AIH-a su ništa naspram onoga što sam prošla s HSG.

----------


## Gabi25

> Gabi25 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tikice jučer je valjda u Vinogradskoj bio dan D- navodno su svi doktori bili na nekom velikom sastanku... Ja sam za hsg bila naručena u 8 a došla sam na red u pola 11, i ja sam popi....
> 
> 
> A tko ti je radio HSG? Dr. T.? Jel' sve ok i da li ti je išta još rekao?
> Jel' spominje postupke?


Ne, radio mi je dr. Kraljević. Jedan jajovod nemam od prošle godine kad sam imala vanmateričnu a drugi začepljen- utvrđeno hsg-om neki dan. Gore nisam ni bila ali je dr. Kraljević rekao da svakako odem jer se zakon mijenja i da on misli da će postupci uskoro krenuti

Tikice nadam se da ćeš ga u ponedjeljak uhvatiti, treala bi biti oba onda gore, navodno se Kuna vraća u ponedjeljak  :Smile:

----------


## mmaslacak

Ima li igdje podatak koliko ima Vinogradskih trudnica   :Grin:

----------


## rikikiki

> Ima li igdje podatak koliko ima Vinogradskih trudnica


Imaš na listi odbrojavanja .... uzmi u obzir da jeVinogradska počela raditi tek 02/09!

----------


## nina1

> mmaslacak prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ima li igdje podatak koliko ima Vinogradskih trudnica  
> 
> 
> Imaš na listi odbrojavanja .... uzmi u obzir da jeVinogradska počela raditi tek 02/09!


a i da puno njih nije na rodi (ja znam bar 4) ...

----------


## nina1

> rikikiki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mmaslacak prvotno napisa
> ...


ne trudnica   :Laughing:   nego žena koje su na vinogradskoj a nisu na forumu

----------


## tikica_69

Ja znam 4 otkad idem gore...jedna ti se i tu oglasila   :Wink:

----------


## ella roo

Samo škicam....kako se odvija situacija.

----------


## nina1

> Samo škicam....kako se odvija situacija.


ella roo ,isprazni si pp !

----------


## Ogla

HsG sam radila kod Tomića - izvrstan....

----------


## AuroraBlu

evo cure, jučer ujutro sam išla u vinogradsku krv vadit pa sam navratila, više informativno, na 5 kat - i naručila me sestra za pregled preksutra, jer mi je 8.dan ciklusa. inače sam prvi put bila na dogovoru 15.7. sestra je rekla da izgleda kreću s postupcima od sljedećeg tjedna. još sam je pitala, što se tiče administracije, da li idem po starom (bez pravne i psiho potvrde) ali je rekla da još nisu dobili nikakvu pismenu depešu o tome. 
dakle, čekamo sljedeći tjedan...

----------


## Dodirko

I ja sam prekosutra gore.

Može info kako naći odjel?

Hvala.

----------


## nina1

> I ja sam prekosutra gore.
> 
> Može info kako naći odjel?
> 
> Hvala.


na petom katu odmah po izlasku s lifta ti je odjel kraj pedijatrije.... a sad ako neznaš gdje je zgrada to ti ja neznam objasniti ....   :Embarassed: 
znam da ti je ginekologija na 3 katu te zgrade

----------


## AuroraBlu

kad se uđe na glavni ulaz u bolnički kompleks prođe se ispred ulaza u crkvu, prema lijevo i zapravo se naleti, opet s lijeve strane, baš na tu zgradu - lako se prepoznaje jer je renovirana, i rodilište je unutra. čim se uđe u kompleks postoji putokaz i samo slijedite rodilište. MPO odjel je na 5 katu, kad se izađe iz lifta pozvoni se na vrata odjela i sestra otvori.

----------


## Dodirko

Hvala.

Nadam se da ću posjetiti jednom i to rodilište.

----------


## bebica2009

Aurora,

šta ti je bilo rečeno 15.07.?
Mislim, da li si dobila kakav popis pretraga da obaviš preko ljeta ili si imala već neke nalaze?

Ja sam isto prvi put bila sredinom srpnja, pa sam dobila domaću zadaću, koju sam na pregled nosila krajem kolovoza. Tada mi dr. nije htio propisivati nikakav protokol dok se ovo sve ne razjasni sa Pravilnicima, ali znamo da idemo na ICSI.
Sada trebam zvati slj. tj. da mi sestra kaže šta dalje.

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Aurora,
> 
> šta ti je bilo rečeno 15.07.?
> Mislim, da li si dobila kakav popis pretraga da obaviš preko ljeta ili si imala već neke nalaze?
> 
> Ja sam isto prvi put bila sredinom srpnja, pa sam dobila domaću zadaću, koju sam na pregled nosila krajem kolovoza. Tada mi dr. nije htio propisivati nikakav protokol dok se ovo sve ne razjasni sa Pravilnicima, ali znamo da idemo na ICSI.
> Sada trebam zvati slj. tj. da mi sestra kaže šta dalje.


Dobila sam i ja domaću zadaću, doktor mi je zaokružio s onog njihovog popisa koje nalaze da svježe donesem. Zapravo sam sve obavila, ali će mi nalazi bit gotovi tek sljedeći tjedan. Pitala sam sestru dal bi bilo bolje da dođem sljedeći tjedan kad budem imala sve nalaze, ali mi je rekla da je ipak bolje da dođem sad u petak kad mi je 8.d.c. Onda će mi doktor vjerojatno uzv radit, ali morat ću doći još jednom u svakom slučaju jer s onog popisa još moram obavit postkoitalni test - a to mi doktor mora objasnit kad, šta i kako  :Smile:  . A inače, dr.Tomić mi je samo napisao da planiram postupak u 10.mj jer im biologa nema krajem 9.mj. Nije definirao kakav će biti postupak...

----------


## bebica2009

Ja to ne moram. Valjda su nasi spermici odmah presudili  :/

----------


## ninochka28

Danas sam bila kod dr.Tomića na pregledu jer sam imala dogovoreno za IVF u 10 mj. međutim nula bodova.Dobila sam samo hrpu pretraga koje moram ponovo obavit po zakonu i čekati da sabor donese odluku kako dalje.Znači kako je doktor rekao sljedećih mjesec dana sigurno ništa a možda i duže ništa od postupaka  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Koja smo mi država...stvarno žalosno

----------


## bebica2009

Ninochka, a kada si zadnji put bila u Vinogradskoj? Taj put kada si dogovorila IVF za 10.mj.?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Bila sam i ja danas kod Tomića ali naravno da se situacija promijenila od prije 2 dana kad sam dogovorila pregled. Nije me pregledao jer ionako ništa idućih barem mjesec dana. Nalaze još nisam sve dobila, tako da smo samo popričali.
Inače, i ja sam imala dogovoreno za 10.mj.- i to imam napismeno od 15.07. Tada mi je dao popis pretraga koje moram učiniti. Danas nisam dobila nikakve nove upute. Ninochka, šta je tebi dao?

----------


## ksena28

da, za sve to zaslužan je samo i isključivo loš zakon!!! cure, nije do doktora ništa... oni su bespomoćni!

----------


## bebica2009

A baš sam se ponadala, Aurora, jer smo mi nekako u isto vrijeme startale...Ne znam sada sta da radim. Imam dogovoren termin za dr. Reša za 05.10., a bas sam mislila da ce nam ipak upaliti jer smo započele prije 31.07.  :Sad:

----------


## ninochka28

Zadnji put sam bila na pregledu početkom 7 mj. kad mi je rekao da bi ivf bio u 10 mj. i isto me danas trebao pregledati ali isto mi je rekao da nema smisla jer nema ničega barem mjesec dana dok ovi idioti ne odluče kako dalje.
Dao mi je papir sa pretragama za mene i muža...ono tipično...hormoni hiv hepatitis,tsh itd. kao to po novom zakonu sve treba biti novo.neke pretrage smo već napravili davno a neke sam tek sada prvi put vidjela.Sve u svemu opet tuga i jad do daljnjeg  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ma ja se nadam da taj zastoj ipak neće trajati duže od mjesec dana i isto tako se nadam da nećemo morati pravniku/psihologu. Nije mi danas ništa o tome rekao.
Ali ako ovakvo stanje potraje i ja ću u Ljubljanu... iako mi je sve to komplicirano... U svakom slučaju, slažem se da ne treba gubiti vrijeme. Bebica2009, zvat ćeš ipak Vinogradsku sljedeći tjedan?

----------


## ninochka28

Doktori su isto vidim totalno zbunjeni....meni je danas Tomić rekao da se nadamo da će dozvoliti zamrzavanje,tj.oni sami ne znaju na koji način bi trebali inaće izvoditi postupke... izgleda dok se to ne promjeni ništa od postupaka....tako je to kad jedan primitivac donosi zakone!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Zadnji put sam bila na pregledu početkom 7 mj. kad mi je rekao da bi ivf bio u 10 mj. i isto me danas trebao pregledati ali isto mi je rekao da nema smisla jer nema ničega barem mjesec dana dok ovi idioti ne odluče kako dalje.
> Dao mi je papir sa pretragama za mene i muža...ono tipično...hormoni hiv hepatitis,tsh itd. kao to po novom zakonu sve treba biti novo.neke pretrage smo već napravili davno a neke sam tek sada prvi put vidjela.Sve u svemu opet tuga i jad do daljnjeg


Ja sam došla jutros u 8.20. Ti si bila prije mene? Ja sam taj papir sa zaokruženim pretragama za hiv, hepatitise, vdrl, neke hormone, dobila već tada u 7.mj., valjda zato jer sam prvi put došla pa to moraju imati svi po novom. ma to nije neki problem, to je 1 vađenje krvi na zavodu za transfuziju, rezultati su za 8 dana.

----------


## ninochka28

I ja bi u Sloveniju ali nikako da nađem način kako da skupim novce  :Crying or Very sad: 
Osuđena na ovu državu i čekanje...nema mi druge   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bebica2009

Naravno. Zvati cu 15.09. Iako bih sada odmah nazvala, a znam da ce mi reci nesto sto ne zelim cuti.  Javit cu sta mi kaze sestra. Ne ide se ni meni u Slo. bas (zbog para, naravno) kada to nista nije 100%, a opet tamo su vece sanse...

----------


## ninochka28

Ja sam bila tam nešto malo prije 9 i bila je jedna cura koja je ja mislim čekala drugu curu koja je bila na pregledu.ak si to bila ti onda smo se vidle  :Grin:  
Ma nije bed obaviti sve te pretrage samo mene već iscrpljuje to silno čekanje i iščekivanje...inače imam problema sa prolaktinom koji reagira na stres jako intenzivno i danas mene Tomić pita da kako je prolaktin...a ja njemu....ludo doktore, divlja!!!  :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

A pitam ja danas Tomića što misli o zakonu, a kaže on (na moje iznenađenje) - pa puno je bolji nego stari! I počeo pričati o doživljajima kad su mu došli on (84) i ona (35) nevjenčani naravno, da žele potomstvo radi nasljedstva itd itd... i kako je sad super da se to reguliralo. Ja kažem: pa to su sporedne stvari... ključno je to što nema zamrzavanja i što je ograničeno na 3 jajne stanice. A kaže on: pa ne možete i ovce i novce, nitko ne spominje da se sad ne gleda da li imate više od 38 (ja imam 39), imate 6 besplatnih postupaka. Onda je još dodao kako su oni, liječnici, presretni jer im je ministar obećao opremu i obrazovanje a do sada su to morali sami plaćati. Eto, tako da ih je ministar kupio, i to je to. Ali uspjela sam izvuć iz njega rečenicu na kraju da je ipak šteta što nema zamrzavanja i da nisu trebali limitirati na 3 broj jajnih stanica.
Ne moram ni reći da mi je cijeli razgovor ostavio gorak okus u ustima...

----------


## bebica2009

I ja sam taj papir dobila u 7.mj. Sve sam nalaze donijela krajem 8.mj. I sada to čekanje...Dok se sve ne razjasni, nama ce nalazi ostariti, pa cemo sve morati ponovo vaditi!

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Ja sam bila tam nešto malo prije 9 i bila je jedna cura koja je ja mislim čekala drugu curu koja je bila na pregledu.ak si to bila ti onda smo se vidle  
> Ma nije bed obaviti sve te pretrage samo mene već iscrpljuje to silno čekanje i iščekivanje...inače imam problema sa prolaktinom koji reagira na stres jako intenzivno i danas mene Tomić pita da kako je prolaktin...a ja njemu....ludo doktore, divlja!!!


nismo se vidjele, ja sam došla u 8.20 i izašla u 8.45, mislim da nije bilo nikoga kad sam izlazila. bila je jedna cura prije mene.

----------


## bebica2009

Eto...u tom grmu leži zec...

----------


## ninochka28

Ja ga nisam puno htjela pitati ali iskreno nisam znala da tako razmišlja  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 
A onda mi više nije jasno...u čemu je problem...zašto onda ništa ne rade ako im je ovaj zakon bolji?šta se čeka?

----------


## ninochka28

onda sam ja ta cura koja je izašla prije tebe :Smile:

----------


## Dodirko

Da ne pišem svoj izvještaj... Ostala sam malo zatečena....




> pitam ja danas Tomića što misli o zakonu, a kaže on (na moje iznenađenje) - pa puno je bolji nego stari! I počeo pričati o doživljajima kad su mu došli on (84) i ona (35) nevjenčani naravno, da žele potomstvo radi nasljedstva itd itd... i kako je sad super da se to reguliralo. Ja kažem: pa to su sporedne stvari... ključno je to što nema zamrzavanja i što je ograničeno na 3 jajne stanice. A kaže on: pa ne možete i ovce i novce, nitko ne spominje da se sad ne gleda da li imate više od 38 (ja imam 39), imate 6 besplatnih postupaka. Onda je još dodao kako su oni, liječnici, presretni jer im je ministar obećao opremu i obrazovanje a do sada su to morali sami plaćati. Eto, tako da ih je ministar kupio, i to je to. Ali uspjela sam izvuć iz njega rečenicu na kraju da je ipak šteta što nema zamrzavanja i da nisu trebali limitirati na 3 broj jajnih stanica. 
> Ne moram ni reći da mi je cijeli razgovor ostavio gorak okus u ustima...

----------


## Dodirko

da... nedostaje Potpisujem ovo što je napisala AuroraBlu.

I naš je razgovor tako tekao samo bez primjera para (84)...

----------


## ninochka28

Dobro da ga nisam ništa pitala jer mislim da bi ga zadavila  :Laughing:  
Šteta što tako dobar doktor tako razmišlja

----------


## bebica2009

Dodirko, a u kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## ina33

Nemrem bilivit. Pa obrazovanje za što, opremu za što? Većina bolnica je ionako bila nabavila krioprezervatore...

----------


## Dodirko

> Dodirko, a u kojoj si ti fazi?


Čekanja da krenu raditi. Ne bi mi bio prolem niti obići psihologa ili neznam koga još ali nezna se tko i što treba.

Uglavnom ništa za sada.  :/

----------


## bebica2009

> bebica2009 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dodirko, a u kojoj si ti fazi?
> 
> 
> Čekanja da krenu raditi. Ne bi mi bio prolem niti obići psihologa ili neznam koga još ali nezna se tko i što treba.
> 
> Uglavnom ništa za sada.  :/


 :/  baš tako

----------


## ninochka28

Cure jel možda netko znači što je to VDRL ili antitreponemski test? to je na onom papiru pa mi baš i nije jasno za kaj je to?

----------


## bebica2009

> Cure jel možda netko znači što je to VDRL ili antitreponemski test? to je na onom papiru pa mi baš i nije jasno za kaj je to?


VDRL - test na sifilis

----------


## ninochka28

super...hvala ti puno!

----------


## AuroraBlu

evo nova vijest Ministarstva zdravstva:

link: http://www.mzss.hr/hr/novosti/priopcenja

to je to:
11.09.2009. / Priopćenja 

Ministar zdravstva i socijalne skrbi RH mr. Darko Milinović, dr.med. poziva i dalje na poštivanje Zakona o ograničavanju uporabe duhanskih proizvoda dok novi zakon ne stupi na snagu. 

Ujedno čestita građanima Republike Hrvatske što su poštivali Zakon o ograničavanju uporabe duhanskih proizvoda. Činjenica da od 8552 inspekcijska nadzora, uočeno je samo 20 nepravilnosti govori da živimo u europskoj Hrvatskoj. 

Također, poziva ugostitelje da se u što većoj mjeri opredijele za takozvane „nepušačke kafiće“, a Ministarstvo zdravstva i socijalne skrbi RH će sukladno financijskim mogućnostima u idućoj proračunskoj godini određenim beneficijama vrednovati takvu odluku, smatrajući to trajnom promidžbom zdravog života. 

Ujedno obavještavam da su pravilnici kojima se razrađuje Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji upućeni u objavu, nakon što su dobili pozitivno očitovanje od strane struke, Nacionalnog povjerenstva za medicinsku oplodnju i Hrvatske liječničke komore, te će tijekom dana biti dostavljeni i bolničkim zdravstvenim ustanovama koje obavljaju postupke medicinske oplodnje. 

MINISTAR 

mr. Darko Milinović, dr.med.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Da li to znači da se ipak kreće???

----------


## ninochka28

ništa ja više ne vjerujem tome što piše...svaki dan druga priča....a pogotovo ne vjerujem milinoviću  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nina1

> nismo se vidjele, ja sam došla u 8.20 i izašla u 8.45, mislim da nije bilo nikoga kad sam izlazila. bila je jedna cura prije mene.


to sam bila onda ja ... zbunjola s svim novim nalazima koje mi je dao da napravim....
danas sam dobila skoro slom živaca, dao mi je između ostalog onaj neki slobodni testosteron  (od 2 dc do 5 dc),  jedini nalaz koji ne mogu obaviti u vž-u nego samo radi toga moram opet u zg   :Sad:  
danas sam imala pravo žongliranje s uputnicama i pretragama jer mi je na povratku za vž došla jelte ona najomraženija stvar tako da sam morala danas nabaviti uputnice za pretragu tog smrdljivog testosterona da mi ne propadne ciklus i mjesec dana ....
tko zna gdje je u vinogradskoj labaratorij i da li se možda naručuje ?

----------


## Gabi25

nina laboratorij ti je zgrada preko puta ove, ljubičasta je i piše na ulazu endokrinološki laboratorij. I da, nažalost se naručuje... Ja sam se naručila nekih 20 dana unaprijed. Ali probaj doći u ponedjeljak i napravit se blesava, ono došla si iz Vž pa te možda prime...

imam i ja jedno pitanje- doktorica opće prakse mi je na uputnicu za TSH, T3 i T4 napisala medicinska biokemija a ja moram u endokrinološki lab- hoće mi priznati tu uputnicu???

Ja sam u ponedjeljak kod Kune na dogovoru pa javljam novosti...

----------


## Dodirko

Baš smo se poredale sve sa foruma. Ja sam bila u 9 ali došla malo ranije....   :Grin:

----------


## Joss

> A pitam ja danas Tomića što misli o zakonu, a kaže on (na moje iznenađenje) - pa puno je bolji nego stari! I počeo pričati o doživljajima kad su mu došli on (84) i ona (35) nevjenčani naravno, da žele potomstvo radi nasljedstva itd itd... i kako je sad super da se to reguliralo. Ja kažem: pa to su sporedne stvari... ključno je to što nema zamrzavanja i što je ograničeno na 3 jajne stanice. A kaže on: pa ne možete i ovce i novce, nitko ne spominje da se sad ne gleda da li imate više od 38 (ja imam 39), imate 6 besplatnih postupaka. Onda je još dodao kako su oni, liječnici, presretni jer im je ministar obećao opremu i obrazovanje a do sada su to morali sami plaćati. Eto, tako da ih je ministar kupio, i to je to. Ali uspjela sam izvuć iz njega rečenicu na kraju da je ipak šteta što nema zamrzavanja i da nisu trebali limitirati na 3 broj jajnih stanica.
> Ne moram ni reći da mi je cijeli razgovor ostavio gorak okus u ustima...


 :shock: 
ipak je dugogodišnji rad u ivf poliklinici učinio svoje

----------


## Bebel

> AuroraBlu prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A pitam ja danas Tomića što misli o zakonu, a kaže on (na moje iznenađenje) - pa puno je bolji nego stari! I počeo pričati o doživljajima kad su mu došli on (84) i ona (35) nevjenčani naravno, da žele potomstvo radi nasljedstva itd itd... i kako je sad super da se to reguliralo. Ja kažem: pa to su sporedne stvari... ključno je to što nema zamrzavanja i što je ograničeno na 3 jajne stanice. A kaže on: pa ne možete i ovce i novce, nitko ne spominje da se sad ne gleda da li imate više od 38 (ja imam 39), imate 6 besplatnih postupaka. Onda je još dodao kako su oni, liječnici, presretni jer im je ministar obećao opremu i obrazovanje a do sada su to morali sami plaćati. Eto, tako da ih je ministar kupio, i to je to. Ali uspjela sam izvuć iz njega rečenicu na kraju da je ipak šteta što nema zamrzavanja i da nisu trebali limitirati na 3 broj jajnih stanica.
> Ne moram ni reći da mi je cijeli razgovor ostavio gorak okus u ustima...
> 
> 
>  :shock: 
> ipak je dugogodišnji rad u ivf poliklinici učinio svoje


*X* Žalosno   :Sad:  
Obzirom da oni za sad imaju manje pacjenata od ostalih klinika, neće kao i druge klinike osjetiti recesiju koja će se u drugim klinikama na žalost odraziti u značajnom smanjenju postupaka. To vidim nije komentirao.

----------


## nina1

> nina laboratorij ti je zgrada preko puta ove, ljubičasta je i piše na ulazu endokrinološki laboratorij. I da, nažalost se naručuje... Ja sam se naručila nekih 20 dana unaprijed. Ali probaj doći u ponedjeljak i napravit se blesava, ono došla si iz Vž pa te možda prime...
> 
> imam i ja jedno pitanje- doktorica opće prakse mi je na uputnicu za TSH, T3 i T4 napisala medicinska biokemija a ja moram u endokrinološki lab- hoće mi priznati tu uputnicu???
> 
> Ja sam u ponedjeljak kod Kune na dogovoru pa javljam novosti...


ma nemoj me zezati ....naručuje se   :Sad:  
ja ću poludjeti.... ma briga me dolazim svejedno....
ako me slučajno odbiju da li zna netko neki privatni labaratorij blizu vinogradske gdje bi mogla onda vaditi taj testosteron slobodni i ukupni, androstednion  i DHEAS , da se ne vraćam neobavljena posla  :/

ovo za medicinski i endokrinološki labaratorij , to ti ovisi od bolnice do bolnice , možda ti prime a možda i ne....

----------


## ninochka28

Odi u labaratorij u Petrovu...tamo se za ništa ne treba naručiti od tih pretraga...znam da sam ja išla prolaktin vadit u Vinogradsku i da me naručila za 2 mj. a to sam u petrovoj samo došla i odmah obavila.
Što se tiče TSH, ja imam dopunsko i bez obzira na uputnicu morala sam platiti nekih 150 kn, tak da se to da vaditi u bilo kojem labaratoriju i nije pokriveno socijalnim.

----------


## nina1

> Odi u labaratorij u Petrovu...tamo se za ništa ne treba naručiti od tih pretraga...znam da sam ja išla prolaktin vadit u Vinogradsku i da me naručila za 2 mj. a to sam u petrovoj samo došla i odmah obavila.
> Što se tiče TSH, ja imam dopunsko i bez obzira na uputnicu morala sam platiti nekih 150 kn, tak da se to da vaditi u bilo kojem labaratoriju i nije pokriveno socijalnim.


imam već uputnicu za vinogradsku .....   :Evil or Very Mad:  
nema šanse da do ponedjeljka dobim za petrovu....
ja u vž-u za TSH ne plaćam ništa isto imam dopusnko  :shock: 
nemogu vjerovati da svaki labaratorij radi po svojem  :?

----------


## kate32

nina, imaš privatni laboratorij Breyer, blizu je vinogradske bolnice ,  u Ilici, dvije stanice od okretišta črnomerec. Tamo ti je svaki hormon oko 130 kuna i tražiš račun za poreznu olakšicu.

----------


## ninochka28

kak je glupo da na uputnicu stavljaju ime bolnice...baš ga zakompliciraju!!!
Onda ako netko zna labaratorij u zagrebu gdje se ne plača TSH uz dopunsko neka mi kaže jer više nemam namjeru to još jednom platiti :Smile: 
Nije mi jasno zašto u Vinogradskoj naručuju za vađenje krvi...mislim nije to neka filozofija...ako je u Petrovoj to sve odmah u čemu je razlika?

----------


## nina1

> nina, imaš privatni laboratorij Breyer, blizu je vinogradske bolnice ,  u Ilici, dvije stanice od okretišta črnomerec. Tamo ti je svaki hormon oko 130 kuna i tražiš račun za poreznu olakšicu.


hvala ti kate ...  :Kiss:  
već sam gledala njihove stranice pa mislim da nešto nemaju na svom spisku , a sad sam zaboravila što ....
poreznu olakšicu nemogu koristiti, stambeni mi pokriva sve   :Sad:

----------


## nina1

> kak je glupo da na uputnicu stavljaju ime bolnice...baš ga zakompliciraju!!!
> Onda ako netko zna labaratorij u zagrebu gdje se ne plača TSH uz dopunsko neka mi kaže jer više nemam namjeru to još jednom platiti
> Nije mi jasno zašto u Vinogradskoj naručuju za vađenje krvi...mislim nije to neka filozofija...ako je u Petrovoj to sve odmah u čemu je razlika?


stvarno neznam... ja kad sam bila u petrovoj na dogovoru za ivf onda mi je dr isto napisao tu hrpetinu hormona za napraviti...
mene je moja gin za to poslala na rebro 
nisam imala pojima (a ni ona) da se sve to može obaviti u petrovoj  :? 
da sam znala, rekla bi joj sad da mi napiše uputnicu za petrovu (sad mi fali tu onaj smajlić koji se udara po glavi) 
a zadnji put sam isto imala takvu strku jer sam bila na pregledu kod dr-a 21 dc a on mi lijepo napisao da tu hrpetinu nalaza obavim  22 dc..... isto je bila strka s uputnicama da mi ne propadne ciklus....ma katastrofa   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tikica_69

> Da ne pišem svoj izvještaj... Ostala sam malo zatečena....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  AuroraBlu prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Ja ne znam sto bih sad rekla na ovo, jer smo suprug i ja bili kod njega prosli utorak i prica uopce nije bila ovakva. Cak stovise, bio je ljut kao pas sto sam i negdje bila napisala zbog svega toga....zbog zamrzavanja JS jer je svjestan koliko to umanjuje sansu, zbog toga sto ce pacijentice morati slati okolo po drugim bolnicama jer Vinogradska nece imati svog pravnika i psihologa kako izgleda i dr.
Tako da sam sad stvarno zbunjena totalno  :?

----------


## mmaslacak

Tihana, meni je rekao da će imati u Vinogradskoj P&P savjetovanje

----------


## Joss

> Dodirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da ne pišem svoj izvještaj... Ostala sam malo zatečena....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Čudi me da nebi imali pravno savjetovanje, znam da imaju super pravnu službu,ne vidim zašto ne bi mogla provoditi tako jednostavan postupak?

----------


## tikica_69

Pa velim da me sve to zbunjuje....
No, ocito je da cemo uskoro sve znati i vidjeti i daj boze da sve bude na jednom mjestu.

----------


## AuroraBlu

danas sam dobila skoro slom živaca, dao mi je između ostalog onaj neki slobodni testosteron  (od 2 dc do 5 dc),  jedini nalaz koji ne mogu obaviti u vž-u nego samo radi toga moram opet u zg   :Sad:  
danas sam imala pravo žongliranje s uputnicama i pretragama jer mi je na povratku za vž došla jelte ona najomraženija stvar tako da sam morala danas nabaviti uputnice za pretragu tog smrdljivog testosterona da mi ne propadne ciklus i mjesec dana ....
tko zna gdje je u vinogradskoj labaratorij i da li se možda naručuje ?[/quote]


Nemoj riskirati i dolaziti a da se ne naručiš! Neće te primiti. Ali zato zovi u ponedjeljak i naruči se za utorak - to će ti biti 5.d.c.i još uvijek ok. Broj ti je 3787-163. Kad napomeneš da vadiš hormone od 2-5 dana, dobit ćeš termin za sutradan. I ja sam zvala prošli petak, kad mi je bio 1.dan i dobila termin za utorak. 

A inače, ima Breyer laboratorij u Ilici, naći ćeš ga na internetu.

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Odi u labaratorij u Petrovu...tamo se za ništa ne treba naručiti od tih pretraga...znam da sam ja išla prolaktin vadit u Vinogradsku i da me naručila za 2 mj. a to sam u petrovoj samo došla i odmah obavila.
> Što se tiče TSH, ja imam dopunsko i bez obzira na uputnicu morala sam platiti nekih 150 kn, tak da se to da vaditi u bilo kojem labaratoriju i nije pokriveno socijalnim.



Ninochka, ja imam dopunsko i nisam ništa platila TSH u Vinogradskoj prošli tjedan.

----------


## narnija

drage moje,

ja sam isto naručena u utorak kod dr.Tomića prvi put, bila u viliju prošle godine neuspješan IVF i sada sam u osmom mjesecu izvadila hormone na SV Duhu ( nema naručuvanja) nadam se da će ih priznati , u ponedjeljak vadim još progesteron 21dc , ali sumljam da će to biti dovoljno, izvadila sam i papu i briseve, jedino što me mući ako mi možete reći da li znate da li muž baš mora ponoviti spermiogram star godinu dana (vuk Vrhovec) ili  ne ili će ipak morati ...to je njemu najveća tlaka.. ...

----------


## Joss

> drage moje,
> 
> ja sam isto naručena u utorak kod dr.Tomića prvi put, bila u viliju prošle godine neuspješan IVF i sada sam u osmom mjesecu izvadila hormone na SV Duhu ( nema naručuvanja) nadam se da će ih priznati , u ponedjeljak vadim još progesteron 21dc , ali sumljam da će to biti dovoljno, izvadila sam i papu i briseve, jedino što me mući ako mi možete reći da li znate da li muž baš mora ponoviti spermiogram star godinu dana (vuk Vrhovec) ili  ne ili će ipak morati ...to je njemu najveća tlaka.. ...


Mislim da će ipak morati.
MM je imao star 9 mjeseci pa je morao ponoviti (normo/ asteno )ali i bakteriologiju (ranije uredno).
Mislim da drugo sve imaš.
Sretno!

----------


## Dodirko

*narnija* još ti trebaju nalazi za HIV i ostale bolesti....

----------


## Jelena

> kak je glupo da na uputnicu stavljaju ime bolnice...baš ga zakompliciraju!!!
> Onda ako netko zna labaratorij u zagrebu gdje se ne plača TSH uz dopunsko neka mi kaže jer više nemam namjeru to još jednom platiti
> Nije mi jasno zašto u Vinogradskoj naručuju za vađenje krvi...mislim nije to neka filozofija...ako je u Petrovoj to sve odmah u čemu je razlika?


Mene su  oko Nove godine za Ca125 marker naručivali i u Petrovoj, gdje su mi rekli da se samo njihove pacjentice ne moraju naručivati. Iz mog iskustva se ta pravila igre mijenjaju u ovisnosti o tome koliko imaju para za reagense. Otišla sam drito na SD i nisam morala ništa čekati (nije mi pisalo na uputnici gdje moram vaditi krv).

----------


## thaia28

ja sam otišla vaditi hormone na Sveti Duh, tamo nema naručivanja, samo se pojaviš s uputnicom. Morala sam izvaditi i slobodni testosteron i imala ga na uputnici ali su mi u labu na SD hladno rekli da ne rade slobodni, već samo ukupni. Isti dan izvadila sam slobodni u Breyeru, cijena je 300 kuna.

----------


## nina1

eto, ja sam ipak uspjela izvaditi hormone u vinogradskoj  :D 
kao što znate, nisam bila naručena , došla sam treća a netko mi je lijepo izmiješao uputnice na šalteru pa sam bila cca 20- ta
prije mene je bila cura koja je isto vadila hormone i koju je sestra skoro otkantala jer je rekla da se mora naručiti a cura je uporno objašnjavala da se teško naručiti za određeni dan ciklusa , tako da kad sam došla ja na red nije sestra previše pitala, samo mi je tutnula broj ...
ja sam bila jako revoltirana tim miješanjem uputnica ali se nisam ništa usudila pisnuti jer sam se bojala da me ne otpile....
imala sam problema s ukupnim testosteronom jer su rekli da ako vade slobodni da ne vade ukupni na što sam je rekla da onda moram ići vaditi krv na rebro (gdje sam prošli puta bila) jer su mi tamo vadili i slobodni i ukupni i pokazala sam spisak pretraga koji mi je dao tomić... nakraju će mi sve napraviti , čak me žena na upisu pitala da li imam i uputnicu za tsh, što sam i imala za vž , tako da sam neplanirano i to vađenje obavila....
sve u svemu  ja danas sretna 

p.s. a već planirala ostaviti puuuno kuna u Breyeru

----------


## Dodirko

*nina1* Super da si sve uspjela napraviti odjednom!   :D

----------


## Gabi25

Cure ja se upravi vratila iz Vinogradske- bila sam u 12 kod Kune na dogovoru- to nam je bio prvi susret...
Malo sa u šoku jer mi je dao spisak određenih pretraga što moramo mm i ja napraviti i to samo markere hepatitisa b i c, hiv1 i hiv2 i vdrl. Ništa drugi- ni hormone ni ništa :? 
Kaže ne treba kad sam jednom ostala trudna (vanmaterična). Moram mu se javiti sa tim nalazima.
A druga stvar- pitala sam ga da li su dobili pravilnike i rekao je da jesu i da normalno rade :?  Pa jel netko krenuo gore sa postpukom?? Baš me zbunio... Uglavnom mi krećemo kad pribavimo nalaze.
I glupača zaboravila sam ga pitati za potvrde pravnika i psihologa

----------


## AuroraBlu

A da li počinju s postupcima nakon objave u Narodnim novinama + t dana?

Bebica2009, si zvala?

----------


## AuroraBlu

+7 dana

----------


## bebica2009

Jesam, ali nitko se ne javlja. Ne znam ni do kada inace rade!?
Sutra cu prvom prilikom i odmah cu javiti sto mi kazu.

----------


## bebica2009

Aurora, što ćeš ti sada?

----------


## narnija

curke,

ja sam sutra naručena kod Tomića u pola devet pa ću ga sve ispitati da bar ja ne moram vaditi sve te pretrage ...s obzirom da sam imala jednu ormalnu trudnoću , jednu vanmaterićnu i jedan spontani ...možda o neću morati .... :/

----------


## nina1

> Cure ja se upravi vratila iz Vinogradske- bila sam u 12 kod Kune na dogovoru- to nam je bio prvi susret...
> Malo sa u šoku jer mi je dao spisak određenih pretraga što moramo mm i ja napraviti i to samo markere hepatitisa b i c, hiv1 i hiv2 i vdrl. Ništa drugi- ni hormone ni ništa :? 
> Kaže ne treba kad sam jednom ostala trudna (vanmaterična). Moram mu se javiti sa tim nalazima.
> A druga stvar- pitala sam ga da li su dobili pravilnike i rekao je da jesu i da normalno rade :?  Pa jel netko krenuo gore sa postpukom?? Baš me zbunio... Uglavnom mi krećemo kad pribavimo nalaze.
> I glupača zaboravila sam ga pitati za potvrde pravnika i psihologa


ma kakva su to sad dvostruka mjerila   :Evil or Very Mad:  
onda po tome ni ja nisam to trebala jer sam i ja ostala prirodno trudna a još k tome sam bila i kod njih u 5 mj na icsi-u ??????
oni rade ? u petak je rekao Tomić da ne rade  :?  :?  :?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Mislim da ih je najbolje ujutro zvati, iza 8.
Ja sam još u fazi čekanja nalaza hiv, hepatitis, vdrl, i moram ponovit bris sljedeći tjedan. Tako da ionako iduća 2 tjedna ništa ne bi mogla. Ali sljedeći ciklus mi počinje oko 3.10, tako da se nadam biti tada u protokolu.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Od petka ujutro se situacija promijenila, bilo je u tisku već oko 14h da su pravilnici doneseni i upućeni klinikama.
A inače, nisam ni ja sada morala vaditi hormone jer sam mu donijela nalaze od ove godine. Jedino mi je rekao tsh da ponovim jer je taj nalaz bio od 11.mj.2008.

----------


## nina1

[quote="nina1"]


> Cure ja se upravi vratila iz Vinogradske- bila sam u 12 kod Kune na dogovoru- to nam je bio prvi susret...
> Malo sa u šoku jer mi je dao spisak određenih pretraga što moramo mm i ja napraviti i to samo markere hepatitisa b i c, hiv1 i hiv2 i vdrl. Ništa drugi- ni hormone ni ništa :?


Gabi25 , da li si ti uopće radila te hormone ove godine?

----------


## Gabi25

nina radila sam ja te hromone ali nisam mu to spomenula... čekam nalaze a sutra idem još vaditi progesteron- to sam sve napravila na svoju ruku jer su me doktori uvjeravali da sam ostala jednom trudna i da mi je onda s hormonima sve u redu :? 
luda sam već od svega i od svih, već bi mogla diplomirati na medicini koliko toga sama radim  :Evil or Very Mad:  
AuroraBlu vidim da nam je dijagnoza ista- da li je tm radio spermiogram?
meni je Kuna čak rekao da mm ne mora raditi spermiogram ali smo se na kraju ipak dogovorili da će ga za svaki slučaj napraviti

----------


## AuroraBlu

Gabi, dr. T. je za M.M. tražio samo da napravi kulturu ejakulata (to čekamo nalaz) a za spermiogram je rekao da ne treba budući da sam u zadnjih 10 mjeseci 2 puta ostala trudna. Iako, sada dok je ionako prazan hod je idealno za poobavljati sve te pretrage i rađe bi da mi je doktor više toga dao nego da mu padne na pamet za 2 mjeseca da ipak ja te hormone ponovim. Ili on spermiogram - to dugo traje.

----------


## Gabi25

e vidiš toga se i ja bojim- da će mi ipak na kraju reći da im trebaju svi hormoni pa sam ja to ipak na svoju ruku napravila...

----------


## Bebel

> e vidiš toga se i ja bojim- da će mi ipak na kraju reći da im trebaju svi hormoni pa sam ja to ipak na svoju ruku napravila...


Ja ih na VV nisam radila. Rekao dr. da kod pojedinih pacijnata za tim nema potrebe. Na kraju sam ih ja iz istog straha kao i ti napravila i kad sam mu ih donijela, on je skoro sve pogodio.
Ostalo smo MM i ja odradili (hepatitis b i c, hiv1 i hiv2...) u Petrovoj 3.

----------


## mmaslacak

Bebel. koliko se dugo čekaju nalazi? Što su ti rekli?

----------


## Bebel

Uh, bilo je to prije skoro 2 g. Mislim 8-10 dana, ali tad smo radili i krvnu grupu te Rh.

----------


## AuroraBlu

U Petrovoj se za hiv, hepatitis i vdrl nalazi čekaju 8 dana.

----------


## AuroraBlu

U Petrovoj se za hiv, hepatitis i vdrl nalazi čekaju 8 dana.

----------


## bebica2009

Ma daj, pa ovo je sad stvarno bezveze.
Zvala sam. Kaze sestra nista jos uvijek. Da jos ti Pravilnici nisu stigli, pa kada sam ponovila za njom da nisu stigli, rekla je da nisu objavljeni....a da se svi boje kazni!
Uglavnom da nazovem 28.09. da se nada da ce tada biti novosti! Oni izgleda nikoga ne uzimaju po "starom"? Svi mi koji smo počeli prije 30.07. u biti čekamo nove Pravlnike? Pa jel' nije tako?

----------


## Gabi25

> Gabi25 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> e vidiš toga se i ja bojim- da će mi ipak na kraju reći da im trebaju svi hormoni pa sam ja to ipak na svoju ruku napravila...
> 
> 
> Ja ih na VV nisam radila. Rekao dr. da kod pojedinih pacijnata za tim nema potrebe. Na kraju sam ih ja iz istog straha kao i ti napravila i kad sam mu ih donijela, on je skoro sve pogodio.
> Ostalo smo MM i ja odradili (hepatitis b i c, hiv1 i hiv2...) u Petrovoj 3.


bebel pa ja isto tako mislim- ne trebaju sve pacijentice raditi iste pretrage... valjda je u tome kvaka :?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Pa nevjerojatno! A ivf poliklinika radi, jedna curka je u postupku.
Narnija, si bila danas kod Tomića?

----------


## bebica2009

Pa i Petrova radi! Bilo u Dnevniku sinoć.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Hm, kako simptomatično... rade klinike u kojima je Š.

----------


## mmaslacak

Joj, ajde više nek se krene sa tim postupcima pa da vidimo kakve su nam šanse!
 :Laughing:

----------


## narnija

evo mene curke , 
došla sam u pola devet i čekala do 11 sati, primio me dr. Kuna, Tomića valjda nije bilo, sve vaše pozive i odgovore sestre sam čula i tako i je ...do desetog mjeseca ne rade ivf samo inseminacije ...bila ženska prije mene baš na inseminaciji.... navodno ti pravilnici uopće nisu došli....isto tako sam imala priliku vidjeti curu koja je došla po drugo mišljenje kod Kune ( znači priprema se za novi zakon u nekoj drugoj klinici) ...ja sam naručena za HSG da vidimo kakav mi je taj preostali jajovod iako sam ga već radila u viliju prošle godine ...pa čemo poslije probati na početku samo inseminacijama ..., jer sam tri puta prirodno ostala trudna...da li znate da li se inseminacije možda tretiraju blaže ovim zakonom mislim možda mi neće trebati sva ta silna paprilogija i savjetovanja...?  :Wink:

----------


## Gabi25

onda kad je meni rekao da rade valjda je mislio na inseminacije... ili je mislio da će početi raditi dok ja sve prikupim...
dobili su što su htjeli- zbunjene smo i dezorijentirane  :Crying or Very sad:  

narnija a očito da se nekako blaže tretiraju kad ih već rade a IVF/ICSI još ne...

----------


## mmaslacak

> do desetog mjeseca ne rade ivf samo inseminacije


A jbg da ima s čime insemenirao bi me muž, a ovako nek čekam...

----------


## tikica_69

> narnija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> do desetog mjeseca ne rade ivf samo inseminacije
> 
> 
> A jbg da ima s čime insemenirao bi me muž, a ovako nek čekam...


  :Laughing:  ...dobro je...jos ima duha u nama   :Laughing:

----------


## bebica2009

> narnija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> do desetog mjeseca ne rade ivf samo inseminacije
> 
> 
> A jbg da ima s čime insemenirao bi me muž, a ovako nek čekam...


Joj, pa za odvalit  :Smile: 
I mene moj  :Smile:

----------


## nina1

> narnija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> do desetog mjeseca ne rade ivf samo inseminacije
> 
> 
> A jbg da ima s čime insemenirao bi me muž, a ovako nek čekam...


  :Laughing:   potpisujem

----------


## gričanka

> narnija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> do desetog mjeseca ne rade ivf samo inseminacije
> 
> 
> A jbg da ima s čime insemenirao bi me muž, a ovako nek čekam...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## bebica2009

Evo cure Pravilnika!

----------


## nina1

> Evo cure Pravilnika!


 :?

----------


## nina1

> bebica2009 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo cure Pravilnika!
> 
> 
>  :?


tek sad skužila, u narodnim novinama

----------


## bebica2009

Ma da nisam linkala nego samo pozurila da vam javim!

----------


## AuroraBlu

http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/default.aspx

Jučer objavljeno, znači, stupa na snagu 24.9.

----------


## nina1

piše da zdrav. ustanova mora imati 2 magistra biologije ....
da li sad 2 na odjelu humane reprodukcije ili 2 u cijeloj ustanovi ?
vinogradska ima na odjelu hum.repr. koliko ja znam samo Ljiljaka  :?

----------


## AuroraBlu

> piše da zdrav. ustanova mora imati 2 magistra biologije ....
> da li sad 2 na odjelu humane reprodukcije ili 2 u cijeloj ustanovi ?
> vinogradska ima na odjelu hum.repr. koliko ja znam samo Ljiljaka  :?


To sam i ja primijetila... trebat će zaposlit još nekoga... ma ko zna kad će počet radit, a ja se nadala da ću ipak ulovit sljedeći ciklus.  :Cekam:

----------


## bebica2009

Ali ti ispod piše da za slučaj potrebe može osigurati zamjenu stručnih radnika.

----------


## AuroraBlu

> piše da zdrav. ustanova mora imati 2 magistra biologije ....
> da li sad 2 na odjelu humane reprodukcije ili 2 u cijeloj ustanovi ?
> vinogradska ima na odjelu hum.repr. koliko ja znam samo Ljiljaka  :?


To sam i ja primijetila... trebat će zaposlit još nekoga... ma ko zna kad će počet radit, a ja se nadala da ću ipak ulovit sljedeći ciklus.  :Cekam:

----------


## bebica2009

Ma hoćeš draga!
U Ljubljani  :Sad:

----------


## bebica2009

Meni nije ništa jasnija situacija, nakon ovoga. Opet mi ne znamo kakva je situacija u Klinici da znamo kako brzo će se to usklađenje odvijati!

----------


## AuroraBlu

e da, piše i da klinike imaju 6 mjeseci vremena za prilagodbu. što to znači?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, jel netko bio ovih dana? Jesu li počeli???

----------


## Gabi25

AuroraBlu i mene to zanima...
Ja još sljedeći tjedan sigurno neću ići jer su mi svi nalazi tek za tjedan i pol...

----------


## bebica2009

Danas je MM zvao gore. Pitao je što se tiče Pravilnika, koliko oni kao Klinika ispunjavaju uvjeta i tehničkih i stručnih. Sestra je rekla da te uvjete oni imaju, da to uopće nije sporno. Ona misli da ce se početkom 10 mj. početi obavljati IVF-ovi.
Eto živi bili pa vidjeli!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Jupiiii :D  Ja sam zvala u 1 ali nitko se nije javljao. Zvat ću u ponedjeljak ujutro i dogovoriti ipak konzultacije s T. - u slučaju da mi fale neki papiri (možda ipak pravno i psih.savjetovanje) a možda me konačno i pregleda. Idući ciklus bi mi trebao početi 2.10.

----------


## bebica2009

Ajd javi sve detalje! Držim fige, naravno!

----------


## Gabi25

AuroraBlu čekamo onda vijesti u ponedjeljak :D 
Jesi ti dobila nalaze HIV, hepatitis i ostalo??

----------


## AuroraBlu

Jesam, dobila sam nalaze od hiv, hepatitis, vdrl - u Petrovoj 3 na zavodu za transfuziju su gotovi za 8 dana. MM je išao u Rockfellerovu i tamo se čeka 14 dana.

----------


## Gabi25

Onda znači imate sve pa možete u daljnji dogovor... Jedva čekam vijesti u ponedjeljak   :Love:

----------


## ninochka28

Prvo mi zbog zakona odgode u 10.mj. IVF i onda napravim  briseve kad ono Ureaplasma 10 na 5...katastrofa....nema IVF-a izgleda do druge godine!!!Da li možda netko ima iskustva s tom bakterijicom?  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## milivoj73

nama je pomoglo 2 tjedna antibiotika...
neke curke su i dosta duže zaglavile....
uglavnom ode...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Imala sam ja ureaplazmu, dobili smo MM i ja po 2 kutije sumameda, i to: 2 tablete jedan dan, pa 2 tablete tjedan kasnije i još 2 tjedan nakon toga (6 tableta ukupno). U utorak idem na kontrolni bris pa ću nakon toga znati jesam li je se riješila. Inače, imam je od 5 mjeseca ali je tada moj gin.dao terapiju samo meni (1 kutija eritromicina) , tako da sam je dobila nazad od muža ping-pong efektom. Nadam se da će sad biti ok kad smo oboje dobili terapiju.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja sam u čudu :?  Sad sam zvala, javio mi se dr.T., pitala sam jesu li počeli s radom i rekao mi je da nisu i da neće tako skoro jer bolnica još nije ništa dobila službeno, a osim toga novi zakon još nije bio ni na Saboru. Kako je moguće da Petrova i VV rade?!?!?!

----------


## Gabi25

Pa ko je sad tu lud???? :? 
Meni dr. K još prije tjedan dana rekao da su dobili pravilnike, ovaj kaže da nisu, ovaj da rade, ovaj da ne rade...
Tu j.... lud zbunjenog  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Sad sam stvarno ljuta...
Kad je rekao da mu se javiš??

----------


## AuroraBlu

Rekao mi je nek pratim u medijima razvoj situacije.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bebica2009

Ja imam tremin 5.10. za Ljubljanu. Ako se do tada nesto ne bude znalo....Mislim da necu više gubiti vrijeme!
Najgore je u svemu što je obrada gotova i nemam vise sta raditi. Da barem kazu nema nista u sljedeca 2 mjeseca, pa barem znamo! A ovako jedan kaze brzo ce to, drugi kaze pocetak 10. mj., a onda netko treći da se nista ne zna...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ljubljana je oko 2.000 eura?

----------


## bebica2009

Taman tako s lijekovima. Ma užas, eto našem dragom Ministru....A te su pare mogle biti potrošene u RH i mogle malo popuniti RH proračun!  Da barem netko napravi računicu koliko će para otići iz Zemlje čudesa!

----------


## Bebel

> Ja sam u čudu :?  Sad sam zvala, javio mi se dr.T., pitala sam jesu li počeli s radom i rekao mi je da nisu i da neće tako skoro jer bolnica još nije ništa dobila službeno, a osim toga novi zakon još nije bio ni na Saboru. Kako je moguće da Petrova i VV rade?!?!?!


VV ne radi postupke.
Ministar je rekao da Petrova radi, čak je i sam napravio obilazak u svrhu smirivanja panike????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!
Kad ćemo doći do onoga da su u laži kratke noge?

----------


## bebica2009

Mozda malo potaknuti novinare da istraže???

----------


## Jelena

Evo da našu tonili ovdje citiram:



> Htjela sam samo podsjetiti na Šimunićevo licemjerje - eto pravilnici su objavljeni, dotični je sve dobro znao puno prije - objavom pravilnika se pokazalo da je i sam sudjelovao u njihovom pisanju jer, gle čuda, njemu u samo njemu sve ide na ruku. Ivf poliklinika jedina ispunjava sve uvjete za rad.
> Na nama je da prepoznamo izdaju i samoživost, možda jesmo potrebiti pomoći, ali glupi nismo.
> Dr.Šimunić je izdao sve nas - njegov glas nas baca u još veće probleme od onih u kojima već jesmo, njegov glas nam smanjuje šanse da budemo roditelji, a sve radi novca.
> Pa kad ga već financira Dado, nemojmo ga i mi.
> Ovo je poziv parovima koji tek kreću u ove vode....plivajte što dalje od dotičnog...prodat će vas za malo para...njemu nebitnih, a vama možda životno važnih...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Potpisujem.

----------


## loki

Treba pozvati novinare da obiđu sve druge Klnike za ivf i da objave to  u novinama naravno uz to da se traži Milinovićevo mišljenje o tome zašto je zaustavljen rad ivf.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Primijećujem da i u Rijeci rade (sad sam malo čitala prepisku cura na forumu ivf u Rijeci). Zvala sam maloprije polikliniku Vili, informativno, i pitala ih rade li oni. Ni oni ne rade, kaže sestra da je novi zakon tako napravljen da nijedna privatna klinika ne može raditi (naravno, osim jedne). Rekla mi je da nazovem ponovno u ponedjeljak.

----------


## nina1

ja sad malo upadam s drugom temom ali me interesira ako je netko vadio hormone na vinogradskoj, koliko se čeka nalaz ?
danas nakon točno 7 dana sam dobila nalaz samo za tsh i anti tpo a vadila sam isto kad i spolne .... :?

----------


## Gabi25

nina nalaz spolnih hormona se čeka 14 dana, tako sam barem ja čekala one 3-5 dc a tako su mi rekli i za progesteron.
Bila si danas gore??

A što se tiče cijele ove storije tko radi a tko ne- stvarno bi trebalo poslati novinare da malo to istraže pa neka se i Milinović očituje... Iako uopće ne sumnjam pa bi opet zamazao oči javnosti  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja sam danas svom prijatelju novinaru jednog tjednika skrenula pažnju upravo na taj dio - da je zakon prilagođen jednoj jedinoj klinici.

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora hoće li on nešto poduzeti, nešto istražiti, napisati??
Ovo je stvarno frustrirajuće  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nina1

> nina nalaz spolnih hormona se čeka 14 dana, tako sam barem ja čekala one 3-5 dc a tako su mi rekli i za progesteron.
> Bila si danas gore??


nisam bila, dobila sam nalaz poštom ...
znači moram još tjedan dana čekati nalaz   :Sad:

----------


## mmaslacak

jeli ima svježih informacija?
Da li je netko zvao gore?
Meni u petak gotovi svi nalazi, jučer dobila..nadam se idući ciklus gore..

----------


## Gabi25

U petak će ti biti gotovi svi nalazi?
ja nemam nikakvih novih info, i ja čekam nalaze krajem tjedna ili početkom drugog pa da nazovem...

----------


## Shanti

Cure, pomoć molim...   :Love:  

Evo i mene u Vinogradskoj.  :Smile: 
Pitanjce: gdje obaviti hormone s obzirom na to da se u Vinogradskoj naručuje a ja doista ne znam za kad se naručiti tj. kad će mi točno biti 2.-5. dc?  :?

----------


## Shanti

Pronašla sam, Sveti duh prima...  :Smile:

----------


## nina1

> Cure, pomoć molim...   
> 
> Evo i mene u Vinogradskoj. 
> Pitanjce: gdje obaviti hormone s obzirom na to da se u Vinogradskoj naručuje a ja doista ne znam za kad se naručiti tj. kad će mi točno biti 2.-5. dc?  :?


da,to je veliki problem kod njih... jedino, kao što je neka cura meni preporučila tu na forumu, da probaš nazvati 1 dc pa se naručiti za koji dan...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja sam u Vinogradskoj vadila hormone prije 2-3 tjedna i nema nikakvih problema kad se radi o vađenju spolnih hormona od 2. do 5.dana. Nazovi 1.dan ciklusa i reci da ti je 1.dan i da trebaš spolne, i dobit ćeš termin.

----------


## bublica3

Cure zanima me kakve protokole dobivate u zadnje vrijeme od kako je novi SULUDI zakon stupio na snagu?

Koliko su protokoli blaži u odnosu na prije? 

Plaši me ta oplodnja samo 3 jajne stanice!! Koji to protokol može pogodit broj jajnih stanica koje će žena proizvest!!!?? Znamo; niti jedan.

A gdje će sa ostalim jajnim stanicama, nama dragocjenim? Kad ih oni ne mogu još zamrzavat? To je sofisticirana i skupa metoda, a što je najgore još uvijek eksperimentalna. 

Eto to me brine!   :Mad:

----------


## Kadauna

samo da provjerim, da li je Vinogradska krenula s postupcima?


hvala,

K.

----------


## bublica3

i mene to zanima?

----------


## Kadauna

Da li je Vinogradska krenula u smislu da je neka od vas vec krenula s pikanjem gonala/menopura ili sa smrkanjem suprefacta ili .....
hvala

----------


## narnija

cure,

ja u ponedjeljak naručena u 12 sati kod Kune na HSG pa ću ga sve ispitati , valjda će se do tada znati više.... :?

----------


## nina1

> Da li je Vinogradska krenula u smislu da je neka od vas vec krenula s pikanjem gonala/menopura ili sa smrkanjem suprefacta ili .....
> hvala


koliko ja znam, ne ... ili radimo pretrage isponova ili se čeka ....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nije krenula!* Ja sam zvala prije 3 dana i kavio mi se T.osobno, rekao je da još ne rade i da pratim u medijima situaciju. A budući da u medijima ništa nije bilo, nije se ništa ni promijenilo.
Zna li tko što je bilo s jučerašnjom sjednicom sabora na kojoj je trebao biti konačan prijedlog zakona o mpo???

----------


## Kadauna

nista nije bilo u Saboru. Cure, dajte se malo ukljucite ako imate volje i naravno zelje na drugi podforum GRADJANI protiv MPO zakona, tamo mozete naci sve informacije ali i neke akcije u koje bismo se trebali ukljuciti....   :Kiss:

----------


## bublica3

> nista nije bilo u Saboru. Cure, dajte se malo ukljucite ako imate volje i naravno zelje na drugi podforum GRADJANI protiv MPO zakona, tamo mozete naci sve informacije ali i neke akcije u koje bismo se trebali ukljuciti....



X  ako ne budemo složne i ako nas ne bude puno zakon će ostat ovakav i neće imat šanse da padne na Ustavnom sudu!

----------


## mmaslacak

Tako je, preselite se malo tamo, jer ovdje još uvijek sve stoji..postupaka još nema..
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewforum.p...a0233d01e2a1d1

----------


## nina1

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,25,,177504.jl 

..."Bez licence danas bi ostale i zagrebačka bolnica Sestara milosrdnica te bolnice u Osijeku i Splitu."....

...."Uz IVF, jedina zagrebačka privatna klinika koja ima dva embriologa je klinika Škvorc, no ona ima samo jednog ginekologa. Ipak, očekuje se da će oni lakše naći ginekologa, nego što će, primjerice, klinika Vili ili Podobnik iz Zagreba ili CiTO iz Splita naći iskusnog embriologa.Bolnice u Splitu i Osijeku te zagrebačka Vinogradska bolnica također će se morati snaći. Međutim, stručnjaka naprosto nema."....

čim sam pročitala pravilnike znala sam da će do toga doći.... drage moje cure koje idete na Vinogradsku što ćemo sad ??     :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi25

Ja se pouzdam u onih 6 mjeseci prilagodbe... Nadam se da će im dati za sada da rade ovako ali da u 6 mjeseci moraju zaposliti još jednog embriologa...
Sad sam zvala gore, trebala sam dr. K ali sestra kaže da zovem kasnije. Pitala sam da li rade- rekla je da osim ultrazvuka još ništa i da će sljedeći tjedan znati više, da probam onda nazvati. Još ću probati kasnije dobiti i doktora jer imam sve nalaze pa da se dogovorimo šta dalje i kad da dođem... i da li da uopće dođem?????  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nina1

vinogradska bi trebala imati:

1. jednog specijalista ginekologije i opstetricije s užom specijalizacijom iz humane reprodukcije s najmanje pet godina radnog iskustva u postupcima medicinske oplodnje za koje se traži odobrenje,

2. jednog specijalista ginekologije i opstetricije s najmanje pet godina radnog iskustva u postupcima medicinske oplodnje za koje se traži odobrenje,

3. dva magistra biologije,

4. jednu medicinsku sestru s najmanje dvije godine radnog iskustva na poslovima vezano uz provođenje postupaka medicinske oplodnje.

-koliko ja znam, vinogradska ima riješeno samo pod točkama 2  jer se dr t. bavio i prije vingradske mpo-om
dr . k mislim da nema užu specijalizaciju, bar mu ne piše na pečatu , kao ni dr t., nisam sigurna da li sestre imaju 2 godine radnog iskustva na mpo-u , a evidentno je da nemaju ni 2 embriloga...

----------


## AuroraBlu

oblio me hladan znoj kad sam vidjela  :Sad:   ali sve klinike koje nemaju uvjeta dobile su 6 mjeseci za prilagodbu. prema tome, mislim da bi ipak trebale početi raditi... naravno, problem i dalje ostaje - gdje naći još jednog iskusnog embriologa.
Ja sam htjela zvati, ali budući da je Gabi već zvala, ja ću sljedeći tjedan.
Da li će netko od vas doći na kavicu sutra u 17h u Medvedgrad (Ilica)? I 39+ imaju sutra ujutro kavu. Ja sam kandidat za obje kavice.

----------


## Gabi25

Ja se stvarno nadam da će tih 6 mjeseci funkcionirati... A do tada će se valjda nekako snaći.
Pokušat ću ja kasnije dobiti dr. K pa vam javim šta je rekao...

A na kavicu na žalost neću moći, malo mi je daleko  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> vinogradska bi trebala imati:
> 
> 1. jednog specijalista ginekologije i opstetricije s užom specijalizacijom iz humane reprodukcije s najmanje pet godina radnog iskustva u postupcima medicinske oplodnje za koje se traži odobrenje,
> 
> 2. jednog specijalista ginekologije i opstetricije s najmanje pet godina radnog iskustva u postupcima medicinske oplodnje za koje se traži odobrenje,
> 
> 3. dva magistra biologije,
> 
> 4. jednu medicinsku sestru s najmanje dvije godine radnog iskustva na poslovima vezano uz provođenje postupaka medicinske oplodnje.
> ...


Pa po ovom se Vinogradska može slobodno ugasiti. Trebali bi, recimo, zamijeniti po 1 sestru s VV (tamo ih ima 2-3, koliko znam, jednu iz Vinogradsje poslati na VV da tamo bude uz tu jednu s praksom), ali ovo sa specijalizacijama i embriolozima s 5 godina iskustva rada u MPO je nerješivo! Kad bi se išlo na preraspodjelu na nivou cijele Hrvatske neke klinike bi se trebale ugasiti. Ionako je svugdje gužva, a kako bi bilo da ih je još manje. Ne znam da li je opcija da bolnica npr.zaposli nekog gosta, embriologa npr.iz Slovenije koji bi dolazio recimo na tjedan dana svaki mjesec, ili nekako drugačije... Dosta crno...
U svakom slučaju, bio bi red da nam sljedeći tjedan u Vinogradskoj kažu da se snađemo negdje drugdje ako oni nemaju šanse...

----------


## AuroraBlu

> vinogradska bi trebala imati:
> 
> 1. jednog specijalista ginekologije i opstetricije s užom specijalizacijom iz humane reprodukcije s najmanje pet godina radnog iskustva u postupcima medicinske oplodnje za koje se traži odobrenje,
> 
> 2. jednog specijalista ginekologije i opstetricije s najmanje pet godina radnog iskustva u postupcima medicinske oplodnje za koje se traži odobrenje,
> 
> 3. dva magistra biologije,
> 
> 4. jednu medicinsku sestru s najmanje dvije godine radnog iskustva na poslovima vezano uz provođenje postupaka medicinske oplodnje.
> ...


Pa po ovom se Vinogradska može slobodno ugasiti. Trebali bi, recimo, zamijeniti po 1 sestru s VV (tamo ih ima 2-3, koliko znam, jednu iz Vinogradsje poslati na VV da tamo bude uz tu jednu s praksom), ali ovo sa specijalizacijama i embriolozima s 5 godina iskustva rada u MPO je nerješivo! Kad bi se išlo na preraspodjelu na nivou cijele Hrvatske neke klinike bi se trebale ugasiti. Ionako je svugdje gužva, a kako bi bilo da ih je još manje. Ne znam da li je opcija da bolnica npr.zaposli nekog gosta, embriologa npr.iz Slovenije koji bi dolazio recimo na tjedan dana svaki mjesec, ili nekako drugačije... Dosta crno...
U svakom slučaju, bio bi red da nam sljedeći tjedan u Vinogradskoj kažu da se snađemo negdje drugdje ako oni nemaju šanse...

----------


## nina1

> U svakom slučaju, bio bi red da nam sljedeći tjedan u Vinogradskoj kažu da se snađemo negdje drugdje ako oni nemaju šanse...


slažem se

----------


## goodwitch

pa dr.Kuna je član nacionalnog povjerenstva za medicinsku oplodnju, a to povjerenstvo preporuča ministru da li neka ustanova može ili ne može dobiti licencu za rad,pa mislim da bi on u svakom slučaju trebao znati da li bolnica u kojoj radi ispunjava te uvjete....

----------


## Gabi25

Evo ja sam se sad čula sa dr.K i dogovorili smo termin za četvrtak u 12 da mu dođem sa svim nalazima pa da se dogovorimo i vidimo šta ćemo dalje. Nisam ga ništa stigla pitati ni za uvjete ni za pravilnike jer me brzo otprašio, već mu je zvonio drugi telefon.
Tako da sad opet čekam do četvrtka u neznanju...

----------


## tikica_69

> pa dr.Kuna je član nacionalnog povjerenstva za medicinsku oplodnju, a to povjerenstvo preporuča ministru da li neka ustanova može ili ne može dobiti licencu za rad,pa mislim da bi on u svakom slučaju trebao znati da li bolnica u kojoj radi ispunjava te uvjete....


Potpisujem!

----------


## bebica2009

> Danas je MM zvao gore. Pitao je što se tiče Pravilnika, koliko oni kao Klinika ispunjavaju uvjeta i tehničkih i stručnih. Sestra je rekla da te uvjete oni imaju, da to uopće nije sporno. Ona misli da ce se početkom 10 mj. početi obavljati IVF-ovi.
> Eto živi bili pa vidjeli!


Evo cure drage da sama sebe citiram. Njemu je to sestra rekla. Što reći?

----------


## bebica2009

To je bilo 18.09. kada je MM zvao.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Bebica, to je bilo prije 7 dana. Ovdje se vijesti mijenjaju iz sata u sat... Mislim da ćemo znati puno više sljedeći tjedan. Ja zovem u ponedjeljak.

----------


## bebica2009

Pa da. To i hoću reci. Vijesti se mijenjaju, ali su Pravilnici i uvjeti isti u tih 7 dana! 
A i ja bih u ponedjeljak trebala zvati, tako mi je sestra rekla zadnji put...
Sigurno opet nece imati nista dobro za reci!

----------


## NinaB

pozdrav svima...
Od danas sam i ja sa Vam...
Mis mo danas prvi puta bili u Vinogradskoj kod dr.Kune...i odusevljeni smo prvo sa samim pristupom za sam početak...
Uglavnom do sada su nas samo u krug vrtili, zadnji bris pozitivan candida  :Evil or Very Mad:  ...koju sam imala u 3 mj...
da skratim 01.10 idemo snimajnje prohodnosti..i ako sve ok postupak u 11 mj :D  :D ....
SRETNO SVIMA  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB dobro nam došla... 
Da li je dr. K spominjao novi zakon?? Da li je dao nekakve naznake kad počinju raditi??
HSG-om će ti raditi provjeru prohodnosti?? Koja je vaša dijagnoza?

Oprosti što sam te tako napala pitanjima  :Embarassed:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> pozdrav svima...
> Od danas sam i ja sa Vam...
> Mis mo danas prvi puta bili u Vinogradskoj kod dr.Kune...i odusevljeni smo prvo sa samim pristupom za sam početak...
> Uglavnom do sada su nas samo u krug vrtili, zadnji bris pozitivan candida  ...koju sam imala u 3 mj...
> da skratim 01.10 idemo snimajnje prohodnosti..i ako sve ok postupak u 11 mj :D  :D ....
> SRETNO SVIMA


bog,
koji postupak  radite  ?  icsi  ili aih...cudi me da tako brzo vec ides na postupak...dapace drago mi je..ali  cure kazu ceka se po godinu dana pa mi nije sad nista jasno....koliko god imas ?  ..mozda zbog toga.... :? ......u svakom slucaju sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## frka

> NinaB prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pozdrav svima...
> Od danas sam i ja sa Vam...
> Mis mo danas prvi puta bili u Vinogradskoj kod dr.Kune...i odusevljeni smo prvo sa samim pristupom za sam početak...
> Uglavnom do sada su nas samo u krug vrtili, zadnji bris pozitivan candida  ...koju sam imala u 3 mj...
> da skratim 01.10 idemo snimajnje prohodnosti..i ako sve ok postupak u 11 mj :D  :D ....
> SRETNO SVIMA 
> ...


pa koliko sam cula u vinogradskoj se nije uopce cekalo jer su novi u tome... sto nisu poceli raditi tek ove godine?

----------


## bublica3

Ciao cure, dali je Vinogradska prije radila uopče KRIO?

A sada zamrzavanje jajnih stanica? Kako misle funkcijonirat? Koje biologe imaju?

----------


## vikki

Krio, mislim, nije radila a pogotovo ne zamrzavanje j. stanica. Imaju jednoga biologa/embriologa i to im je sada problem. Neka me netko ispravi ako griješim.

----------


## nina1

> Krio, mislim, nije radila a pogotovo ne zamrzavanje j. stanica. Imaju jednoga biologa/embriologa i to im je sada problem. Neka me netko ispravi ako griješim.


radili su zamrzavanje blastocisti... ja nisam imala što zamrznuti ali cura koja je bila na transferu kad i ja imala je blastociste koje su zamrznuli

----------


## tikica_69

da, imali su krio zametaka skoro od samih pocetaka....

----------


## vikki

Nisam znala za krio, sori.

----------


## NinaB

> NinaB dobro nam došla... 
> Da li je dr. K spominjao novi zakon?? Da li je dao nekakve naznake kad počinju raditi??
> HSG-om će ti raditi provjeru prohodnosti?? Koja je vaša dijagnoza?
> 
> Oprosti što sam te tako napala pitanjima


Hvala draga Gabi...

Da HSG ce mi raditi prohodnost sa kontrsatom ali čula sam da je to takva bol????Dali je netko bio??? Nasa idjagnoza ubiti neznam vrtili su nas u krug cca 2 godine ( pokusavamo 4 god) i prvo sto su nam rekli da ja nemam ovulaciju i uputili na Vuk Vrhovec..I tada se pocelo suskati o novome zakonu i pocela je nasa vrtnja u krug...cca 8 mjeseci smo stali jer smo imali pripreme za svadbu pa...
Suprug ima dijagnozu spermiograma laksi oblik zo...morala bi ici po nalaz da tocno napisem 53% je ok...
Dr  K nam je rekao da je to kao da si noj zabije glavu u pjesak i tako da se u to uzdamao u tih 53 %...
Ja sam 29 on 32 

nadam se da sam na sve odgovorila....

----------


## NinaB

> NinaB dobro nam došla... 
> Da li je dr. K spominjao novi zakon?? Da li je dao nekakve naznake kad počinju raditi??
> HSG-om će ti raditi provjeru prohodnosti?? Koja je vaša dijagnoza?
> 
> Oprosti što sam te tako napala pitanjima


Hvala draga Gabi...

Da HSG ce mi raditi prohodnost sa kontrsatom ali čula sam da je to takva bol????Dali je netko bio??? Nasa idjagnoza ubiti neznam vrtili su nas u krug cca 2 godine ( pokusavamo 4 god) i prvo sto su nam rekli da ja nemam ovulaciju i uputili na Vuk Vrhovec..I tada se pocelo suskati o novome zakonu i pocela je nasa vrtnja u krug...cca 8 mjeseci smo stali jer smo imali pripreme za svadbu pa...
Suprug ima dijagnozu spermiograma laksi oblik zo...morala bi ici po nalaz da tocno napisem 53% je ok...
Dr  K nam je rekao da je to kao da si noj zabije glavu u pjesak i tako da se u to uzdamao u tih 53 %...
Ja sam 29 on 32 

nadam se da sam na sve odgovorila....

----------


## nina1

> Hvala draga Gabi...
> 
> Da HSG ce mi raditi prohodnost sa kontrsatom ali čula sam da je to takva bol????Dali je netko bio??? Nasa idjagnoza ubiti neznam vrtili su nas u krug cca 2 godine ( pokusavamo 4 god) i prvo sto su nam rekli da ja nemam ovulaciju i uputili na Vuk Vrhovec..I tada se pocelo suskati o novome zakonu i pocela je nasa vrtnja u krug...cca 8 mjeseci smo stali jer smo imali pripreme za svadbu pa...
> Suprug ima dijagnozu spermiograma laksi oblik zo...morala bi ici po nalaz da tocno napisem 53% je ok...
> Dr  K nam je rekao da je to kao da si noj zabije glavu u pjesak i tako da se u to uzdamao u tih 53 %...
> Ja sam 29 on 32 
> 
> nadam se da sam na sve odgovorila....


ja sam ti radila HSG isto kontrastom ... mene nije boljelo, nego samo mala neugoda postupkom kao recimo kod uzimanja pape ... ali mislim da ti je to individualno,neko ima bolove , netko ne, možda ovisi o tome da li ima kakvih priraslica ili ne...
ja sam imala sreće i meni je bilo sve ok ... mislim da se toga ne trebaš bojati ... sretno

----------


## NinaB

:Rolling Eyes:  isprika na 2 posta...idemo na inseminaciju naravno...to sam nazvala postupkom ako bude u cetvrak sve ok sa prohodnosti jajnika....

----------


## NinaB

ja sam ti radila HSG isto kontrastom ... mene nije boljelo, nego samo mala neugoda postupkom kao recimo kod uzimanja pape ... ali mislim da ti je to individualno,neko ima bolove , netko ne, možda ovisi o tome da li ima kakvih priraslica ili ne...
ja sam imala sreće i meni je bilo sve ok ... mislim da se toga ne trebaš bojati ... sretno[/quote]

Hvala draga  :Kiss:  
Imam cistu 4,7*1.9 miom 1 cm i oba jajnika policisticna jako....

----------


## bublica3

i ja sam radila HSG s kontrastom, nije bolilo. Možda malo, malo više neugodno.

----------


## tonili

Ljudi dajte napišite kratka pisamca zahvale zastupnicima koji nisu podržali zakon i dalje se bore za naš boljitak.
Više o tome na građanima protiv mpo zakona - tamo imate i mailove na koje treba poslat
 :Kiss:

----------


## Anamorci

Na jednoj od prethodnih stranica javila se forumasica koja je bila prvo kod dr tomica u ivf klinici, a nakon toga je za njim otisla u vinogradsku. malo bih o tome, ako nemate nista protiv, zanima me vase misljenje.
naime, ja sam takodjer bila kod dr tomica na 2 postupka u ivf klinici i drugi je bio uspjesan.
dr tomic mi je ostao u jako lijepom sjecanju, ali i sama klinika, tamo sam se jako dobro osjecala, od prvih pregleda, preko ulrazvuka, aspiracija, FET-a itd. (napominjem da dr simunica ondje nisam ni jednom vidjela, a i bolje jer mi nije bio simpatican. a da ne govorim sad o ovim svinjarijama sa zakonom, no dobro, to je za drugi PDF).
dakle, sada razmisljamo o drugom djetetu i dilema je - da li ponovn ici u ivf kliniku kod nove lijecnice (plus, tamo imaju super biologe) ili ici za dr tomicem u vinogradsku.
sto bi kod vas prevagnulo? dobro okruzenje u kojam se odjecate smireno, sa dobrom opremom i biolozima, ili vas lijecnik uz koje vas isto veze dobro iskustvo?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Anamorci, ja sam sad pred prvim postupkom, a izabrala sam dr.Tomića jer sam o njemu čula samo dobro iz doba kad je radio u IVF-u. Za sad ti mogu samo reći da je MPO odjel u Vinogradskoj novi - cijeli 5.kat na kojem se nalazi, je novoizgrađen. Dr.Tomić je vrlo fin, vidjela sam i dr.Kunu koji isto ostavlja dojam blage i fine osobe. Sestra je u ovom administrativnom dijelu bila vrlo ok i ljubazna. Tako da, što se tiče opreme i interijera, izgleda kao da si u nekoj privatnoj klinici. A za biologa sam čula da je vrhunski. Vinogradska je od 2.mj 2009. kada je počela s radom, postigla jako dobre rezultate. Sada je, naravno, sve neizvjesno...

----------


## Anamorci

AuroraBlu, mozes li mi malo opisati postupak narucivanja itd. u Vinogradskoj, kao i cijene? I sto ti uzimas od terapije kao pripremu za postupak?
Mogu ti potvrditi da je Tonmic odlican, meni je iz 2. pokusaja uspjelo zanijeti.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ne plaćaš ništa. Nazoveš 1.dan ciklusa 37-87-689 i sestra te zapiše za 8.dan. Ja još ne uzimam ništa jer nisu počeli s postupcima radi čekanja pravilnika (odnosno, za nas optimiste: rušenja zakona). Ali to će se ovaj tjedan riješiti... na zlo ili na dobro.
Lijepo je čitati o ovako uspješnim i brzim postupcima :D

----------


## nina1

> AuroraBlu, mozes li mi malo opisati postupak narucivanja itd. u Vinogradskoj, kao i cijene? I sto ti uzimas od terapije kao pripremu za postupak?
> Mogu ti potvrditi da je Tonmic odlican, meni je iz 2. pokusaja uspjelo zanijeti.


nemaš osiguranje? 
u vinogradskoj ti se ide preko osiguranja na uputnicu 
prvo ideš na konzultacije gdje ti dr daje spisak pretraga koje moraš ti i tm obaviti ...
kad se dogovorite za postupak dr ti daje protokol i lijekove koje tvoj soc. gin treba naručiti i propiše kad i s čime trebaš početi 
meni je propisao gonale, ovitrelle i suprefact sprej
suprefact spraj sam počela koristiti od 1 dc , 2 dc gonale , 8 dc dolaziš u na folikulometriju i dalje ti dr propisuje količninu lijekova... 
za prvi put si donesi sve stare papire koje imaš od postupaka a naruči se kod sestre na 3787-689

----------


## AuroraBlu

Hvala na dopuni  :Smile:  
Ja ću zvati kad prođe quorum ovaj tjedan. Sigurno je još status quo.

----------


## Gabi25

Ja brojim dane do četvrtka jer me baš zanima šta će mi reći...
Kad je ponovno zasjedanje sabora na ovu temu??

----------


## narnija

ja danas bila na hsg i hvala bogu taj jedan jajovod mi je prohodan ..dogovorili smo aih u slijedećem ciklusu i pitala sam ga šta ako do tada ne budem stigla u skladu sa zakonom  prikupiti  svu dokumentaciju mislim na pravna i psihološka , drugo mišljenje itd ...doktor mi je rekao ovako :" samo da mi dođemo do bebice a sve drugo ćemo u hodu"  totalno me je dobio ...toliko je ljubazan i nježanj ...hsg nisam niti osjetila ..inaće pričam o doktoru K....tako sam sam sve u svemu jako zadovoljna...

----------


## Anamorci

> Lijepo je čitati o ovako uspješnim i brzim postupcima :D


što od srca zelim i tebi...  :Love:

----------


## Anamorci

> nemaš osiguranje? 
> u vinogradskoj ti se ide preko osiguranja na uputnicu 
> prvo ideš na konzultacije gdje ti dr daje spisak pretraga koje moraš ti i tm obaviti ...
> kad se dogovorite za postupak dr ti daje protokol i lijekove koje tvoj soc. gin treba naručiti i propiše kad i s čime trebaš početi 
> meni je propisao gonale, ovitrelle i suprefact sprej
> suprefact spraj sam počela koristiti od 1 dc , 2 dc gonale , 8 dc dolaziš u na folikulometriju i dalje ti dr propisuje količninu lijekova...


imam osiguranje (i dopunsko čak! ne znam koristi li ovdje), ja sam mislila da postupke pokriva hzzo a da se lijekovi plaćaju.
ja sam prvi put koristila suprefact sprej i pikala se menopurima, no sve sam sama platila jer sam isla privatno. htjela sam da postupak bude odmah i sada, a u petrovoj se cekao 1 godinu.

----------


## ksena28

mislim da se suprefact plaća imala dopunsko ili ne. ako sam u krivu, nek me netko ispravi pa da se počnem lupat po glavi!

----------


## Bebel

> mislim da se suprefact plaća imala dopunsko ili ne. ako sam u krivu, nek me netko ispravi pa da se počnem lupat po glavi!


Ma naravno da si u pravu. Plaća se. Cijena oko 450-500 kn.

----------


## Anamorci

a ostali lijekovi su na teret hzzo-a? na primjer menopuri i sl?

----------


## Bebel

> a ostali lijekovi su na teret hzzo-a? na primjer menopuri i sl?


Menopur i Gonal da... stranica 34

http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/s...tni/381283.pdf


http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/odluke/01a_04.pdf

----------


## Anamorci

> Anamorci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a ostali lijekovi su na teret hzzo-a? na primjer menopuri i sl?
> 
> 
> Menopur i Gonal da... stranica 34
> 
> http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/s...tni/381283.pdf
> ...


Bebel pa ti iz rukava samo bacas informacije   :Wink:  
hvala

----------


## Anamorci

> Ja još ne uzimam ništa jer nisu počeli s postupcima radi čekanja pravilnika (odnosno, za nas optimiste: rušenja zakona). Ali to će se ovaj tjedan riješiti... na zlo ili na dobro.


budes nas obavjestavala o koracima, sto se zbiva i kako je u vinogradskoj? kad krenes... moze? moze?   :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Evo od 8 do sad je MM bio gore u Vinogradskoj. Dr. Kuna je pogledao snimke HSG-a i ovak odokativno i isao je i dole na radiologiju sa radiologom gledati. Jajovodi su prohodni i sve izgleda ok. Kakvi su bili prije, naravno ne moze znati. Dao mi je uputu za iduci ciklus: Klomifen pa AIH, a ako ne bi taj uspio, onda ponovno lagano stimulirani IVF sa Menopurom ili Gonalom. Cak je htio da sutra dodjem (s obzirom da mi LH trakica jos nije pozitivna) na folikulimetriju pa da probamo cisto prirodni AIH, ali se predomislio jer je dole na radiologiji vidio da mi se puno kontrasta izlilo posvuda.

----------


## Anamorci

tikice, in onda onako po novom zakonu, samo 3 js i sl.? 
je li sto komentirao na tu temu?

p.s. zasto imas tako tuznu slikicu?  :Sad:

----------


## nina1

> Evo od 8 do sad je MM bio gore u Vinogradskoj. Dr. Kuna je pogledao snimke HSG-a i ovak odokativno i isao je i dole na radiologiju sa radiologom gledati. Jajovodi su prohodni i sve izgleda ok. Kakvi su bili prije, naravno ne moze znati. Dao mi je uputu za iduci ciklus: Klomifen pa AIH, a ako ne bi taj uspio, onda ponovno lagano stimulirani IVF sa Menopurom ili Gonalom. Cak je htio da sutra dodjem (s obzirom da mi LH trakica jos nije pozitivna) na folikulimetriju pa da probamo cisto prirodni AIH, ali se predomislio jer je dole na radiologiji vidio da mi se puno kontrasta izlilo posvuda.


super za prohodne jajovode  :D 
1. ako ti je predložio aih znači počeli su raditi ???
2. mm isto ima dijagnozu kao tm , zašto meni nije nikad nitko  predložio aih ? 
( možda zato jer je čolak rekao da su katastrofalno spori    :Laughing:  )

----------


## tikica_69

> tikice, in onda onako po novom zakonu, samo 3 js i sl.? 
> je li sto komentirao na tu temu?
> 
> p.s. zasto imas tako tuznu slikicu?


Nismo o tome pricali jer zna da ja ne dobijem vise od 2...a vjerojatno ni necu ici na taj u 11. mjesecu jer cu cuvati organizam za maribor gdje imam termin u veljaci.
Tuzan je jer sam i ja tuzna...

----------


## Anamorci

:Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Tuzan je jer sam i ja tuzna...


Tikice, ma ti ćeš s tvojom dijagnozom u Mariboru sigurno uspjeti. Do kraja 2010.ćeš biti mama  :D   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

*tikice*  :Love:  Pa to je dobra vijest da su prohodni, znaš da su forumu učestale i prirodne trudnoće, i s težim dijagnozama. Držim palčeve da te iznenadi ovako ili onako.   :Heart:

----------


## Anana1

evo da vam se i ja priključim.
bila sam prvo kod dr. Tomića negdje u srpnju, obavili smo sve pretrage i sada prije 10ak dana me primio dr. Kuna. Rekao je da dođem 12.10. da mi prepiše Klomifen i sa 20.10. kada trebam dobiti m. krećemo u akciju. nije spominjao ništa drugo, samo da idemo po seku za Petra!
nazvat ću sad u petak pa ćemo vidjeti što će reći...

----------


## crvenkapica77

> tikica_69 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo od 8 do sad je MM bio gore u Vinogradskoj. Dr. Kuna je pogledao snimke HSG-a i ovak odokativno i isao je i dole na radiologiju sa radiologom gledati. Jajovodi su prohodni i sve izgleda ok. Kakvi su bili prije, naravno ne moze znati. Dao mi je uputu za iduci ciklus: Klomifen pa AIH, a ako ne bi taj uspio, onda ponovno lagano stimulirani IVF sa Menopurom ili Gonalom. Cak je htio da sutra dodjem (s obzirom da mi LH trakica jos nije pozitivna) na folikulimetriju pa da probamo cisto prirodni AIH, ali se predomislio jer je dole na radiologiji vidio da mi se puno kontrasta izlilo posvuda.
> 
> 
> super za prohodne jajovode  :D 
> 1. ako ti je predložio aih znači počeli su raditi ???
> 2. mm isto ima dijagnozu kao tm , zašto meni nije nikad nitko  predložio aih ? 
> ( možda zato jer je čolak rekao da su katastrofalno spori    )




da i mene to jako zanima...mm isto ashtenozoospermija i nikad nam nisu  dali da idemo na AIH    :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:     a ja sam jako to htjela.....zasto ne znam....kazu gubljenje vremena  :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure ima li koja da je sad,, ovih dana,,  prvi put bila na konzultacijama .ali bas  prvi put..?  sta su joj rekli  koliko ce cekati za prvi postupak...koliko se to ceka...neke cure  cekaju po godinu i vise a neke  svega  2-3-4 mj..imam 32 god...mislim sada samo na bolnicu u Vinogradskoj.......

----------


## Anana1

crvenkapica,
mi smo došli u srpnju i dr. je rekao da se kod njih u  Vinogradskoj ne čeka jer su još novi i nemaju, kao druge bolnice, ograničen broj postupaka od strane ministarstva. zato kod njih to sve ide brzo. mi smo već trebali ovaj mjesec biti u postupku ali embriolog je na seminaru pa smo odgodili za deseti mjesec!

----------


## Anamorci

> evo da vam se i ja priključim.
> bila sam prvo kod dr. Tomića negdje u srpnju, obavili smo sve pretrage i sada prije 10ak dana me primio dr. Kuna. Rekao je da dođem 12.10. da mi prepiše Klomifen i sa 20.10. kada trebam dobiti m. krećemo u akciju. nije spominjao ništa drugo, samo da idemo po seku za Petra!
> nazvat ću sad u petak pa ćemo vidjeti što će reći...


divno...
a kako je dosao petar? isto ivf? gdje? sve reci...   :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja sam ovaj čas razgovarala sa sestrom i rekla mi je da još ne rade postupke. A inače, isto sam prvi put bila u 7.mj.na dogovoru. Isto mi je doktor rekao da bi me zapisao za 9.ali da im nema embriologa. Sad se sve prolongira, mislim da ćemo bit sretni ako ulovimo 11.mj.svi skupa... sudeći po današnjim vijestima po kojima je sutrašnje glasanje na saboru odgođeno za 2 tjedna.

----------


## Anana1

pa...
trebao je, ICSI -jem u listopadu 2006, Petrova. tada smo bili naručeni za postupak.
međutim, istovremeno sa pretragama smo u sječnju 2006 predali molbe za posvojenje.
pa nam je Petar Pan uletio jedno ljetno jutro u srpnju, sa samo 8 dana života, ravno iz rodilišta u naše naručje...   :Saint:  
i tako je nastala bajka koja sada traži nastavak u Vinogradskoj...   :Heart:

----------


## Anana1

Aurora,
meni je dr. Kuna rekao da idemo u postupak sad u desetom mjesecu...
ma ni ja više nisam pametna, kaj se tu događa...
mislim da ću se i dalje raditi blesava i pustiti njih da me vode. do sada je dobro išlo, bez obzira na sve...  :/

----------


## AuroraBlu

Joj, predivno!!! Inače je teško dobit malu bebu.

----------


## Anamorci

> pa...
> trebao je, ICSI -jem u listopadu 2006, Petrova. tada smo bili naručeni za postupak.
> međutim, istovremeno sa pretragama smo u sječnju 2006 predali molbe za posvojenje.
> pa nam je Petar Pan uletio jedno ljetno jutro u srpnju, sa samo 8 dana života, ravno iz rodilišta u naše naručje...   
> i tako je nastala bajka koja sada traži nastavak u Vinogradskoj...


  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Koliko uspjevam poloviti po postovima, izgleda da stare pacijentice uzimaju u postupak....

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nije, danas kad sam nazvala sestra sigurno nije znala jesam li nova ili stara pacijentica, samo mi je rekla da se postupci još ne rade. Ali oni se nadaju da će početi negdje tokom 10.mj. Kako bi meni ciklus trebao početi 2.10.mislim da je to prerano da počnem s terapijom. Ali rekla mi je da dođem na dogovor 8.10. u 9 ujutro.

----------


## angelina1505

> Nije, danas kad sam nazvala sestra sigurno nije znala jesam li nova ili stara pacijentica, samo mi je rekla da se postupci još ne rade. Ali oni se nadaju da će početi negdje tokom 10.mj. Kako bi meni ciklus trebao početi 2.10.mislim da je to prerano da počnem s terapijom. Ali rekla mi je da dođem na dogovor 8.10. u 9 ujutro.


8.10. je državni praznik :/ . Mislim stvarno.

Ajd ja ću sutra nazvat da vidim šta mi imaju za reć. Nisam baš optimistična.

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, sretno!

----------


## nina1

> Koliko uspjevam poloviti po postovima, izgleda da stare pacijentice uzimaju u postupak....


ne bi baš rekla .. ja sam "stara"   :Laughing:   pa nisam u postupku

----------


## AuroraBlu

[quote 8.10. je državni praznik :/ . Mislim stvarno.

sorry, 9.10.me naručila.

----------


## Bebel

> *tikice*  Pa to je dobra vijest da su prohodni, znaš da su forumu učestale i prirodne trudnoće, i s težim dijagnozama. Držim palčeve da te iznenadi ovako ili onako.


*tikice*  :Kiss:

----------


## mmaslacak

Stvarno bezveze da ne rade postupke, izgleda da se postupci rade samo u bolnicama čiji su doktori potpisali koncenzus na Brijunima   :Laughing:  
Mislim, Petrova, Sv.Duh itd.

----------


## Bebel

> Stvarno bezveze da ne rade postupke, izgleda da se postupci rade samo u bolnicama čiji su doktori potpisali koncenzus na Brijunima   
> Mislim, Petrova, Sv.Duh itd.


Šta onaj Kuna sa popisa nije Kuna iz Vinogradske?

----------


## nina1

> mmaslacak prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Stvarno bezveze da ne rade postupke, izgleda da se postupci rade samo u bolnicama čiji su doktori potpisali koncenzus na Brijunima   
> Mislim, Petrova, Sv.Duh itd.
> 
> 
> Šta onaj Kuna sa popisa nije Kuna iz Vinogradske?


je

----------


## mmaslacak

Bila danas, kaže da dođemo u 11 mjesecu, promijenio mi je protokol, ja imam Gonale, a on sada napisao Menopur, žao mi moje doktorice, moraću je pitati može li zamijeniti da se ne troši previše.
Postupaka nema dok ministar ne pošalje pravilnike.

----------


## nina1

> Bila danas, kaže da dođemo u 11 mjesecu, promijenio mi je protokol, ja imam Gonale, a on sada napisao Menopur, žao mi moje doktorice, moraću je pitati može li zamijeniti da se ne troši previše.
> Postupaka nema dok ministar ne pošalje pravilnike.


a kad si dobila protokol s gonalima? koliko kom je napisao ?

----------


## mmaslacak

Ovaj protokol sa Gonalima sam dobila kod dr.Baumana, a dr.Tomić je sad napisao Menopur, Superfact i mislim Choragon, ostalo mi u autu   :Laughing:

----------


## mmaslacak

I još nešto..sad mi nije jasno zašto mi dr.Bauman nije u protokol stavio nikakvu štopericu samo Gonale  :? 
Sigurno da me vrati još tri mjeseca da odgodi postupak..

----------


## nina1

> I još nešto..sad mi nije jasno zašto mi dr.Bauman nije u protokol stavio nikakvu štopericu samo Gonale  :? 
> Sigurno da me vrati još tri mjeseca da odgodi postupak..


e neznam... ja sam koristila ovitrelle a on nije na listi hzzo-a , možda zato ?? nemam pojima  :? 

a koliko komada ti je propisao?

----------


## Anamorci

> dr.Tomić je sad napisao Menopur, Superfact


to je bila i moja terapija kod tomica u ivf-u

----------


## mmaslacak

Mislim da sam trebala 15kom da primim, 30 sam naručila, sad me ubij ne mogu se sjetiti, a nisu mi priruci nalazi.
A jesu li ovi na listi ovaj sprej za šmrkanje Superfact i ova štoperica Choragon?
Ako nisu da ga odmah zovem..nemam kinte..

----------


## kate32

Suprefakt si sigurno nije na listi, njega moraš sama kupiti. Za choragon neznam, možda ga dobiješ kod njih prije postupka, tako sam ja dobila ovitrelle u Petrovoj.

----------


## Anana1

oprostite što uletavam ali upravo sam razgovarala sa dr. Kunom, rekao mi je da dođem 13.10. i da krećemo sa stimulacijom klomifenima pa u postupak sa menstruacijom oko 20.10.!!!
jel to ok informacija???
 :D  :D  :D

----------


## mmaslacak

A na koji postupak ideš? Insemenacija ili?

----------


## tikica_69

Mene uzasno zbunjuju ovdje informacije. Naime, ja trebam 2 dc krenuti sa Klomifenom (sto je za cca 12ak dana) pa doci 8-9 dc na folikulimetriju. Tesko da bi me doktor stavio na Klomifen da mi ne namjerava raditi AIH. Znaci, ipak ima postupaka prije 11. mjeseca.

----------


## angelina1505

> Mislim da sam trebala 15kom da primim, 30 sam naručila, sad me ubij ne mogu se sjetiti, a nisu mi priruci nalazi.
> A jesu li ovi na listi ovaj sprej za šmrkanje Superfact i ova štoperica Choragon?
> Ako nisu da ga odmah zovem..nemam kinte..


Ja sam kupovala i Suprefact i Choragon i Ovitrelle. Tomić bi to samo tako napisao a moj socijalni ginić bi mi rekao da to moram sama. On bi mi pribavio samo Menopur i GonalF.

----------


## Anana1

Tikica, možda se i vidimo! to bi bilo super, možemo se držati za ruke..!  8) 
šala, naravno.
mmaslačak, u povjesti bolesti piše klomifeni pa ICSI. taj postupak smo trebali imati i 2006, očito se ništa nije promjenilo od onda...

----------


## nina1

> Mene uzasno zbunjuju ovdje informacije. Naime, ja trebam 2 dc krenuti sa Klomifenom (sto je za cca 12ak dana) pa doci 8-9 dc na folikulimetriju. Tesko da bi me doktor stavio na Klomifen da mi ne namjerava raditi AIH. Znaci, ipak ima postupaka prije 11. mjeseca.


...mene sve zbunjuje...    :Sad:

----------


## mmaslacak

Pa ja onda sutra idem da nabavim sve sa popisa i ugurati se sa vama koje idete na postupak   :Laughing:  
Čuj ICSI?
Pa i ja bi na to   :Laughing:  
Sretno!
Javite mi na PM koliko to sve košta?
Nisam sa parama baš na ti? Sad ću u depru pasti, neće me valjda to sad kočiti..

----------


## Anana1

ne bi trebalo ništa koštati...
tak su mi barem rekli...
ja samo kad god zovem ne spominjem zakon ni ništa, nego se pravim plavuša i pitam kad krećemo. i tako dobivam odgovore i datume...
misliš da će me koštati???
pa... sa jednom plaćom i tri kredita... teško...  8)

----------


## angelina1505

To je kao ništa jer Menopuri i Gonali koštaju po par tisuća kuna za jedan postupak.

Suprefact je 450-500kn, štoperice Choragon i ovitrelle 200 i nešto, 300, tu negdje... imam račune doma.

----------


## Gabi25

Meni stvarno više ništa nije jasno...
Sestre govore da ne rade postupke, doktori naručuju i propisuju protokole, druge klinike rade :?  Dugo dugo nisam bila ovako zbunjena...

Ja sam sutra gore pa se nadam da ću dobiti neke odgovore jer me ovo izluđuje

----------


## Bebel

Imam malu molbu za nekog tko uskoro ide kod doktora.

Naime, potaknuli smo raspravu da li postupak s klomifenima ulazi (po novom) u onih 6 besplatnih postupaka.

Do sad nije pa vas molim da netko pita doktora da li po novom ipak ulazi u zbroj 6 besplatnih postupaka.
Klomifen je puno jeftiniji od Gonala i Menopura pa mi baš nije jasno što je to po novom: besplatni postupak. 

Prije su ulazili samo Gonali i Menopuri + postupak. Kod FET-a sa plaćalo odmrzavanje i kateter, a kod stimulacija sa Gonalom i Menopurom ništa (ako smo po HZZO-u).
Možda se kod Klomifena po novom još nešto dodaje u trošak. 
Unaprijed HVALA

----------


## tikica_69

Ja cu ici za cca 2 tjedna, pa ako ti nitko ne javi prije, ja cu   :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

> Ja cu ici za cca 2 tjedna, pa ako ti nitko ne javi prije, ja cu


Hvala ti draga. Jedva čekam dan kad će tvoj avatar postati veseliji (evo sad i cmizdrim) uvijek me rastuži.

Inače, prenijela sam informaciju koje su napisale cure koje su bile na VV-u. Doktori nisu znali reći da li Klomifen spada u tih 6 postupak ili ne. 
Ja sam bila uvjerena da je sve kao prije pa me sad to iznenadilo. 
Tebi VELIKA   :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

Kosta 40-ak kuna i sama cu si ga kupiti ako nekome padne na pamet da mi ga uracuna u jedan postupak

----------


## NinaB

> cure ima li koja da je sad,, ovih dana,,  prvi put bila na konzultacijama .ali bas  prvi put..?  sta su joj rekli  koliko ce cekati za prvi postupak...koliko se to ceka...neke cure  cekaju po godinu i vise a neke  svega  2-3-4 mj..imam 32 god...mislim sada samo na bolnicu u Vinogradskoj.......


ej draga moja...
mi smo prvi puta bili u Vinogradskoj prosli tjedan i evo sutra idem na Hsg...cure su me utjesile da je to bezbolno...ali ovisi o priraslicama...a fala na pitanju ja ih imam...nema veze pretpila bi i bombu da mi stave sve za bebicu...
Mi sa 1 mjesecom odnosno sa iducim ciklusom krecemo sa inseminacijom i onda pauza  :shock:  koje se nadam da ce potrajati barem 2 god do druge bebe   :Heart:  ...odnosno da ce se primiti...
JAKO velika ste mi cure potpora  :Love:   samo citajuci Vas...nista pit cemo kavu na 5 katu Vinogradske...Ide koja sutra????
Pusa...javim se sa novim info i nadam se prohodnim svime  :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

NinaB, sretno!   :Smile:

----------


## NinaB

hvala ti draga puno....
javim se....  :Kiss:

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB ja idem danas...

Bebel pitat ću ja danas ako stigem, imam već listu svojih pitanja pa ako me doktor prije ne izbaci van od svih pitanja  :Laughing:  
Šalim se malo, ali sigurna sam da ću pola toga zaboraviti...

----------


## bebica2009

Evo napokon malo sunca!
Upravo sam se narucila u Vinogradsku za ponedjeljak. Sestra mi je rekla da su počeli raditi i na moje pitanje hocu li uspjeti odmah u postupak ako mi je danas 17/28dne rekla je da ovisi koliko ce mi moj ginic brzo naruciti lijekove! Tako sam sretna sto je napokon nesto pocelo i stvarno sam se mislila hocu li nazvati ili ne (jer dobivamo stalno iste odgovore).
Koliko inace ginicima treba da naruce lijekove?
I rekla mi je da ce me primiti dr. Kuna jer je dr. Tomic odsutan, ali da to nema veze.
Prvi mi je postupak, pa me zanima jel tko bio kod dr. Kune na stimulaciji i koje on inace lijekove u protokolu daje?

----------


## mmaslacak

A meni rekli da ne rade postupke, da se javim u 11mj  :?

----------


## bebica2009

Kada? Danas?
Ja sam zvala i u ponedjeljak pa tada isto nisu znali.

----------


## Dodirko

bebica2009 hvala za info!

----------


## mmaslacak

> Kada? Danas?
> Ja sam zvala i u ponedjeljak pa tada isto nisu znali.


Bila sam jučer.

----------


## NinaB

> Evo napokon malo sunca!
> Upravo sam se narucila u Vinogradsku za ponedjeljak. Sestra mi je rekla da su počeli raditi i na moje pitanje hocu li uspjeti odmah u postupak ako mi je danas 17/28dne rekla je da ovisi koliko ce mi moj ginic brzo naruciti lijekove! Tako sam sretna sto je napokon nesto pocelo i stvarno sam se mislila hocu li nazvati ili ne (jer dobivamo stalno iste odgovore).
> Koliko inace ginicima treba da naruce lijekove?
> I rekla mi je da ce me primiti dr. Kuna jer je dr. Tomic odsutan, ali da to nema veze.
> Prvi mi je postupak, pa me zanima jel tko bio kod dr. Kune na stimulaciji i koje on inace lijekove u protokolu daje?


pozdrav ja se vratila sa  :shock: propuhivanja...
Cula sam sestru kada ti je ovo sve govorila... i taman pomislila dali je to koja moja curka sa foruma  :Love:  ....
Moja *iskrena preporuka* ti je dr.Kuna i jako budi sretna sta si kod njega....
Inace moja dijagnoza nakon porpouhivanja je desno super ljevi koma ali velika koma...sa iducim ciklusom idemo na inseminaciju :D  :D ...Dobila sam tabelete od 5- 9 dana ciklusa piti(nemam kod sebe povijest bolesti javim koje)...
Ugalvnom ici cemo na 6 inseminacija max i ako nista onda oplodnja...

Kakakv je postupak inseminacije bol?? itd...

CURE MOJE bitno  je da se ova cijela situacija sa j...... zakonom pomakla i da se u nama za pocetak rodila nada....
pusa idem odmarati jer lagano sam danas vec vidjela zvijezde  :Bye:

----------


## NinaB

> bebica2009 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kada? Danas?
> Ja sam zvala i u ponedjeljak pa tada isto nisu znali.
> 
> 
> Bila sam jučer.


nazovi ih i reci da si cula da su poceli raditi...
ja mislim od danas 01.10...mozda ni oni nisu znali jos to jucer...nazovi

----------


## bebica2009

Ej Nina hvala na info. Ja sam do sada bila kod dr. Tomića (dva susreta) i zadovljna sam. Vjerujem da cu biti i s dr. Kunom.
Inace sam ja za ICSI, jer je nalaz MM asthenoteratozoospermia.

Da stvar bude zanimljivija imam termin za dr. Reš-a  08.10. Joj da barem ne bude opet nekih promjena do ponedjeljka.

----------


## tikica_69

> A meni rekli da ne rade postupke, da se javim u 11mj  :?


Suseda, mozda nisi dovoljno sarmantan osmjeh nabacila   :Grin:

----------


## nina1

> mmaslacak prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A meni rekli da ne rade postupke, da se javim u 11mj  :?
> 
> 
> Suseda, mozda nisi dovoljno sarmantan osmjeh nabacila



 :Laughing:  

meni se čini da počinju samo s aih a ne s stimuliranim ivf-ovima
a meni nikako da dođe onaj nalaz iz vinogradske , čekam već  više od 2 tjedna   :Cekam:

----------


## bebica2009

> meni se čini da počinju samo s aih a ne s stimuliranim ivf-ovima


Ja idem na ICSI, to sam i sestri rekla. I ona je rekla da cu stici i ovaj ciklus ako mi soc. ginic naruci lijekove.

----------


## mmaslacak

> jer je nalaz MM asthenoteratozoospermia.


Kod nas je još gori sa oligo predznakom..
Ma ako mu se ja nasmijem, mh!
Idem sada kod prim.ginek. da dogovorim razmjenu ljekova, i nazvaću ih, mislim stvarno......

----------


## mmaslacak

A možda me odbijaju jer sam premlada   :Laughing:  
Djevojčica..

----------


## nina1

> nina1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni se čini da počinju samo s aih a ne s stimuliranim ivf-ovima
> 
> 
> Ja idem na ICSI, to sam i sestri rekla. I ona je rekla da cu stici i ovaj ciklus ako mi soc. ginic naruci lijekove.


onda neznam ...  :D  da je konačno počelo 
(samo da mi nalaz stigne )  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nina1

> A možda me odbijaju jer sam premlada   
> Djevojčica..


a čuj ... meni bi već mogla govoriti i  "Vi"   :Laughing:

----------


## bebica2009

> Idem sada kod prim.ginek. da dogovorim razmjenu ljekova, i nazvaću ih, mislim stvarno......


Držim fige.

Ja se nadam da ce mi stići naruciti lijekove. A i ne znam koje...da barem pripremim svoju doktroricu. U ponedjeljak ce mi biti 7 dana prije početka novog ciklusa.

Kada se starta sa lijekovima, ako su blaži protokoli? Jel zna tko?
Znam da je to individualno, ali otprilike...

----------


## nina1

> mmaslacak prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Idem sada kod prim.ginek. da dogovorim razmjenu ljekova, i nazvaću ih, mislim stvarno......
> 
> 
> Držim fige.
> 
> Ja se nadam da ce mi stići naruciti lijekove. A i ne znam koje...da barem pripremim svoju doktroricu. U ponedjeljak ce mi biti 7 dana prije početka novog ciklusa.
> ...


ja sam u kratkom počela s suprefact sprejem 1 dc a s gonalima 2 dc

----------


## bebica2009

mmaslačak,
nama je prvo bila OA, a sada je AT sa samo 1% normalnih.

----------


## bebica2009

> ja sam u kratkom počela s suprefact sprejem 1 dc a s gonalima 2 dc


Jel to kod dr. Kune ovaj tvoj zadnji postupak?

----------


## nina1

> nina1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> ja sam u kratkom počela s suprefact sprejem 1 dc a s gonalima 2 dc
> 
> 
> Jel to kod dr. Kune ovaj tvoj zadnji postupak?


ne, kod tomića ....   :Embarassed:   me priznati da sam ih zamijenila ...
dugo sam mislila da je kuna ustvari tomić, kad bolje razmislim ni sad nisam 100% sigurna   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:

----------


## Gabi25

Evo i mene odozgora... Sljedeći ciklus krećemo sa IVF-om ali nekim poluprirodnim kako je rekao doktor. Dobila klomifene 5-9 dc, moram ga zvati 1 dc da se dogovorimo kad ću na uzv. 
I pitala sam da li klomifenski ciklus spada u jedan od onih 6 na teret hzzo-a pa je dr. rekao da ni sami još ne znaju ali da on misli da ne, da će u tih 6 postupaka ići samo stimulirani.
I rekao mi je da će oni 2 puta mjesečno organizirati ono pravno i psihološko savjetovanje i da će se u 10 min moći dobiti obje potvrde. Moram zvati kroz 2 tjedna da vidim da li imaju datum za to... Za sada još ne znaju.

----------


## Gabi25

zaboravila pitati- da li je koja od vas bila oko podne gore? S nama je u čekaoni bila još jedna žena pa sam cijelo vrijeme mislila da li je to koja od vas  :Love:

----------


## narnija

drage moje,

izgleda da se ipak krenulo...ja kao i NinaB , dobila klomifene od 5-9- dana i inseminacija u slijedećem ciklusu, isto mi je desni jajovod ok a lijevi koma...NinaB kada ti je slijedeći ciklus možda budemo zajedno gore ...ja trebam dobiti oko 20.10. i onda 10 dan na uzv ....jedva čekam inaće sam već bila na inseminaciji i apsolutno ništa ne boli....  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Saint:  ,

----------


## mmaslacak

Nisam, bila jučer.
Izgleda da ću se malo načekati za ljekove jel treba naletiti neka žena kojoj trebaju Gonali pa da se zamijenimo, al sve u svemu je ok, opet imam izbor da potpišem kao da mi je drugi postupak, što neću, osim ako stvarno budem morala dugo čekati, onda ću da potpišem i poklonim nekome. 8) 
Sad me baš kopka rade li postupke ili ne...

----------


## NinaB

> zaboravila pitati- da li je koja od vas bila oko podne gore? S nama je u čekaoni bila još jedna žena pa sam cijelo vrijeme mislila da li je to koja od vas


jajajajajajaj :D 
mimimi.....
Ja sam bila oko 10.30 h na propuhivanju...a ti si bila iza mene sa muzem ili nisi to bila ti??'
muz strojarstvo zavrsio???

----------


## NinaB

> drage moje,
> 
> izgleda da se ipak krenulo...ja kao i NinaB , dobila klomifene od 5-9- dana i inseminacija u slijedećem ciklusu, isto mi je desni jajovod ok a lijevi koma...NinaB kada ti je slijedeći ciklus možda budemo zajedno gore ...ja trebam dobiti oko 20.10. i onda 10 dan na uzv ....jedva čekam inaće sam već bila na inseminaciji i apsolutno ništa ne boli....    ,


smo mozda blizanke????  :Laughing:   sala...
tako negdje bi trebala i ja dobiti i isto se njemu javiti 10 dan radi UZV i onda inseminacija...
kako bi to bilo super da se potrefimo...
E da...zaboravih i ja pijem klomifin..moj ginic( jedini rimao pacjente, drugi koji je primao bio u Dubravi najblizi) mi je reako da on meni nece moci davati te ljekove za potpomognutu...da skratim dali se moze kupiti Klomifin i cijena???
PUSA...jedino me vi razumijete i moji....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB ne, to nisam bila ja, ja sam bila baš u podne i čekala dr. do pola 1
Možda se koji put i vidimo  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Joj cure, blago vama... ja nikako da počnem. Danas digla nalaz brisa, opet ureaplazma (popili sumamed MM i ja), sad sam dobila doksicilin.

A inače, i meni su slični Tomić i Kuna. Cure, prošli put sam takav gaf napravila   :Laughing:  Dr Kunu sam jednom vidjela u liftu (imao je pločicu s imenom), Tomića sam isto vidjela 1, i taj zadnji put kad sam mu došla učinilo mi se da nije on nego Kuna i kažem ja njemu: Dobar dan doktore, prošli put me primio dr Tomić... a on meni: da znam, pa ja sam vas primio zadnji put   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## NinaB

> NinaB ne, to nisam bila ja, ja sam bila baš u podne i čekala dr. do pola 1
> Možda se koji put i vidimo


nadam se....
da dr Kuna je iza mene imao neki slucaj na odjelu pa si ga zato cekala...sve znam sve mi je ispricao samo da mi odvarti paznju od boli...Divan je nebi ga mjenjala ni zasta....i napokon jedan dr od kojega sam cula *Kaj*..kupio je odmah moga muza s time i mene....
sad brojimo do iduceg ciklusa....

----------


## NinaB

> Joj cure, blago vama... ja nikako da počnem. Danas digla nalaz brisa, opet ureaplazma (popili sumamed MM i ja), sad sam dobila doksicilin.
> 
> A inače, i meni su slični Tomić i Kuna. Cure, prošli put sam takav gaf napravila   Dr Kunu sam jednom vidjela u liftu (imao je pločicu s imenom), Tomića sam isto vidjela 1, i taj zadnji put kad sam mu došla učinilo mi se da nije on nego Kuna i kažem ja njemu: Dobar dan doktore, prošli put me primio dr Tomić... a on meni: da znam, pa ja sam vas primio zadnji put


draga  moj je zadnji bris bio candida u velikom broju..takoder popila antibiotik i mislil sam da ce nas odkantati dok se ne izljecim ali nije...ja sam mu jos 2* ponovila candida...da nebi bilo ali evo nema problema...dok su nas drugi narucili 12 mjesec naravno preko veza ma Dr.Kuna je  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mmaslacak

> napokon jedan dr od kojega sam cula *Kaj*..kupio je odmah moga muza s time i mene....


Jesi mislila da si u Sloveniji?   :Laughing:

----------


## NinaB

> NinaB prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> napokon jedan dr od kojega sam cula *Kaj*..kupio je odmah moga muza s time i mene....
> 
> 
> Jesi mislila da si u Sloveniji?


tak nekak...  :Laughing:

----------


## nina1

> A inače, i meni su slični Tomić i Kuna. Cure, prošli put sam takav gaf napravila   Dr Kunu sam jednom vidjela u liftu (imao je pločicu s imenom), Tomića sam isto vidjela 1, i taj zadnji put kad sam mu došla učinilo mi se da nije on nego Kuna i kažem ja njemu: Dobar dan doktore, prošli put me primio dr Tomić... a on meni: da znam, pa ja sam vas primio zadnji put


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   ja ću krepati   :Laughing:  
znači nisam jedina ... mene je zbunilo to što sam prvi puta bila vjerojatno kod tomića ali je stavio pečat na kojem je pisalo kuna... tako da sam ja mislila da je tomić ustvari kuna... ma ustvari ni sad neznam koji je koji ... nek neka cura kaže koji je koji prema boji kose... jedan je sjed a jedan nije toliko (opis mi je strašan )  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## tikica_69

Onaj sjed i stariji je Tomic   :Smile:

----------


## nina1

> Onaj sjed i stariji je Tomic


sramota me   :Embarassed:   totalno sam ih pomiješala ..
100 % mi je bio prvi puta tomić ali stvarno imam pečat na kojem piše kuna i tako sam ih pomiješala ...evo i muža sam pitala i potvrdio mi je da prvi puta kad smo bili je bio tomić ....
ma katastrofa ....   :Embarassed:   niti neznam tko mi je u postupku ...
ajme sramote   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:

----------


## narnija

NinaB ne mogu vjerovati da ti ginić neće prepisati klomife..inaće možeš ga kupiti i milsim da je 40-tak kuna ...ako te šta u ljekarni pitaju samo ima daj nalaz od dr Kune i dat će ti..  :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   ja ću krepati   :Laughing:  
znači nisam jedina ... mene je zbunilo to što sam prvi puta bila vjerojatno kod tomića ali je stavio pečat na kojem je pisalo kuna... tako da sam ja mislila da je tomić ustvari kuna... ma ustvari ni sad neznam koji je koji ... nek neka cura kaže koji je koji prema boji kose... jedan je sjed a jedan nije toliko (opis mi je strašan )  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: [/quote]

Nina, sigurno te taj prvi put nije gledao Tomić nego Kuna. Koji bi doktor stavio pečat onog drugog!? Trebale bi ih vidjeti zajedno, onda bi valjda naučile koji je koji   :Smile:  Inače, meni se čini da su dosta sijedi obojica.

A inače, candida je najmanje zlo koje ti se može dogoditi. Zapravo, candida nije ni opasna, samo je opasna. I ne daje se antibiotik za candidu, jer ona upravo nastaje radi antibiotika, nego antimikotik. Ja sam sad kupila lactogyn tablete uz taj grozni doksiciklin.

Inače, Tomić je na službenom putu do 10.10 (čini mi se da je taj datum sestra rekla). Jutros sam navratila, htjela sam samo da mi pogleda nalaze koje sam skupila, čini mi se da mi fale neki hormoni od 2.do 5.dana pa dok čekam da bar to obavim.

----------


## AuroraBlu

opasna = dosadna   :Smile:

----------


## Dodirko

cure to vam je super što ih miješate. Želim vam da postanete mame prije nego što ih detaljno upoznate.


Nego...

Trebala bi nekoliko infomacija od vas koje ste već bile upostupku u Vinogradskoj...

U koliko sati ide štoperica?
Tko daje štopericu?
Kada je punkcija?
Treba li što ponijeti na punkciju?
Da li se doktori izmjenjuju ili kada si pacijent npr. dr. Tomića onda on odrađuje i punkciju i transfer?

Hvala....   :Love:

----------


## kofer

Koliko me sjećanje služi štoperica ide u 22.00 h, MM mi ju je dao. Što se tiče punkcije čini mi se da mi je rečeno doći oko 11 ali je bila neka gužva pa se čekalo. Od stvari treba ponijeti  (i za punkciju i za transfer) spavaćicu i papuče. Ja sam bila pacijent dr.Tomića, on mi je radio punkciju, za transfer mi je bio dr.Kuna.

----------


## nina1

> U koliko sati ide štoperica? - *nemogu se sad točno sjetiti , mislim oko 22-23 sata*
> Tko daje štopericu? *-sama*  8) 
> Kada je punkcija? - *oko 10.30-12 h- nemogu se sjetiti da me ubiješ , 1 dan navečer štoperica, 2 dan slobodno ,3 dan punkcija*
> Treba li što ponijeti na punkciju?  *klasika, pauče, spavačica...*
> Da li se doktori izmjenjuju ili kada si pacijent npr. dr. Tomića onda on odrađuje i punkciju i transfer?  *meni je bio sve tomić   , neznam da li se izmjenjuju*

----------


## nina1

imam pitanje za cure koje su vadile spolne hormone u vinogradskoj ....
da li ste vadile slobodni testosteron   :Evil or Very Mad:  i ako da  koliko ste čekale nalaz ?
sad je već 3 tjedan a nalaza još nema ...  :Crying or Very sad:  
zovem vinogradsku i rečeno mi je da je sve gotovo osim tog   :Evil or Very Mad:  slobodnog testosterona , da se čeka neki reagens izvana i da nema pojima kad će to biti gotovo ....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Dodirko

Hvala!!!

----------


## Anana1

Nina, i ja sam čekala testosteron skoro mjesec dana... zovi svaki dan.

Narnija, mislim da ćemo mi biti skupa, i ja je čekam 20.10.!!!  :D 
pa, moglo bi nas se više skupiti, a i mogle bi koju kavicu prije, ono, da se upoznamo! zamisli da pitaš neku tamo ženskicu koja leži: ej, jesi ti s foruma?   :Wink:  
da, da, definitivno kavica...  8)

----------


## narnija

da ...definitvno mora pasti kavica ..ali moramo naći neku šifru za prepoznavanja ....  :Laughing:   ja se tako veselim novom postupku ...napravila sam pauzu od goidnu dana pa mi je već dosta iščekivanja ...sve sam se nadala da će se nešto prirodno desiti ...ali šipak....  :Heart:

----------


## Anana1

> da ...definitvno mora pasti kavica ..ali moramo naći neku šifru za prepoznavanja ....


a da mašemo Klomifenima?  8)

----------


## NinaB

pozdrav cure...
Ja sam jucer bila na SHG-u i kaze dijagnoza: nakon aplikacije Echovista prikaze se pravilan kavum i uredna prohodnost desnog jajovoda, lijevi jajovod zatvoren na utero tubarnom ušcu.

popila sam jucer 2* sumamed 500 i danas jedan...
Danas ujutro strasna vrtoglavica ( a nemam problema sa tlakom) , malo se smanjilo ali..takoder imam i sukrvicu...
Dali je to pod normalno ili????

hvala

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB i ja sam imala sukrvicu i to nekih 5 dana poslije hsg-a, to je normalno... Ali vrtoglavice nisam imala. Možda da probaš nazvati doktora i pitati ga za savjet. A možda ti je samo zbog vremena tako.

----------


## narnija

NinaB ,

sve identično kao tebi, sukrvica evo jučer prestala ..znači pet dana ...a taj mi se dan vrtilo ...čak sam mislila da ću pasti u nesvjest ...ali sam to povezala sa duplom dozom sumameda ... ne brini proći će...  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Heart:

----------


## narnija

A,
zaboravih napisati da nam je  i dijagnoza identična   :Wink:

----------


## NinaB

> A,
> zaboravih napisati da nam je  i dijagnoza identična


hvala cure utjesile ste me....
narnija i sta je tebi rekao za dalje?

----------


## angelina1505

> imam pitanje za cure koje su vadile spolne hormone u vinogradskoj ....
> da li ste vadile slobodni testosteron   i ako da  koliko ste čekale nalaz ?
> sad je već 3 tjedan a nalaza još nema ...  
> zovem vinogradsku i rečeno mi je da je sve gotovo osim tog   slobodnog testosterona , da se čeka neki reagens izvana i da nema pojima kad će to biti gotovo ....


nina1, ako ti je već prošlo tri tjedna uskoro će ti novo vrijeme za slobodni testosteron, bolje ga izvadi privatno, ako ti se žuri. Ja sam sve vadila u Petrovoj jer mi je to blizu doma, i sve je sutra ili prekosutra gotovo. Tako da me ovo tvoje baš iznenađuje. Ako možeš dobiti novu uputnicu odi tamo.

----------


## nina1

> nina1, ako ti je već prošlo tri tjedna uskoro će ti novo vrijeme za slobodni testosteron, bolje ga izvadi privatno, ako ti se žuri. Ja sam sve vadila u Petrovoj jer mi je to blizu doma, i sve je sutra ili prekosutra gotovo. Tako da me ovo tvoje baš iznenađuje. Ako možeš dobiti novu uputnicu odi tamo.


nije mi problem dobiti novu uputnicu nego mi je najveći problem vrijeme... nisam iz zg , radim stalno ujutro , najveći problem je vrijeme i organiziranje puta u zg....
hvala ti na informaciji, jedna forumašica je isto vadila spolne hormone u petrovoj i rekla da je čekala nalaz mjesec i pol...
mislim da ću izvaditi taj slobodni testosteron privatno u nekom labu u zg pa koliko košta košta ... više me košta putovanje za zg i trošenje živaca 
hvala ti   :Kiss:

----------


## bublica3

*Cure koje idete sada na postupke u bolnice po novome, zanima me kako izgleda psihološko i pravno savjetovanje i dobivanje potvrde?!?!?*

----------


## crvenkapica77

> angelina1505 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nina1, ako ti je već prošlo tri tjedna uskoro će ti novo vrijeme za slobodni testosteron, bolje ga izvadi privatno, ako ti se žuri. Ja sam sve vadila u Petrovoj jer mi je to blizu doma, i sve je sutra ili prekosutra gotovo. Tako da me ovo tvoje baš iznenađuje. Ako možeš dobiti novu uputnicu odi tamo.
> 
> 
> nije mi problem dobiti novu uputnicu nego mi je najveći problem vrijeme... nisam iz zg , radim stalno ujutro , najveći problem je vrijeme i organiziranje puta u zg....
> hvala ti na informaciji, jedna forumašica je isto vadila spolne hormone u petrovoj i rekla da je čekala nalaz mjesec i pol...
> mislim da ću izvaditi taj slobodni testosteron privatno u nekom labu u zg pa koliko košta košta ... više me košta putovanje za zg i trošenje živaca 
> hvala ti


cure jel svaka mora vaditi taj slobodni testosteron??ja sam trazila od svoje gin.nije mi dala kaze to ti ne treba :?  :?  :?

----------


## nina1

> cure jel svaka mora vaditi taj slobodni testosteron??ja sam trazila od svoje gin.nije mi dala kaze to ti ne treba :?  :?  :?


neznam ... ja sam to dobila na papiru od tomića pa mi je gin to i napisala u uputnicu .... inače sam već to i prije vadila kad je to tražio 
drugi mpo dr, ne iz vinogradske

----------


## Gabi25

> *Cure koje idete sada na postupke u bolnice po novome, zanima me kako izgleda psihološko i pravno savjetovanje i dobivanje potvrde?!?!?*


Meni je dr. rekao sad u četvrtak kad sam bila da će oni organizirati 2 puta mjesečno to pravno i psihološko savjetovanje i da će to biti kratak razgovor nakon kojeg će se dobiti obje potvrde. Još ne znaju kad će to biti prvi puta, moram zvati onaj tjedan iza 19.10. pa će mi onda reći. 

crvenkapice, ja nisam morala vaditi taj slobodni testosteron, nije mi doktor zaokružio

----------


## AuroraBlu

Gabi, a kad si prvi put došla u Vinogradsku na dogovor? Ja sam shvatila da oni koji su predbilježeni za postupak prije 31.7.da ne trebaju savjetovanje, ili???

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora u pravu si, doktor nas je pitao da li smo bili kod njega prije 31.7. Mi smo rekli da nismo jer smo prvi put došli u 9. mjesecu ( a i mi smo pehisti  :Laughing:  ) pa nam je onda rekao da moramo obaviti ta savjetovanja.

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala cure.............pa valjda ce u svakoj bolnici koja se bavi sa MPO  ,,organizirati  psihologa i pravnika, da napravi te potvrde, da ne moramo  hodat okolo ko muhe bez glave i same se raspitivati...to bi bilo dobro   kad vec moramo imat te  glupe potvrde

----------


## mmaslacak

Gabi25, a jel vam to bio prvi susret u Vinogradskoj, a bili ste negdje drugdje ili baš prvi, prvi?
Jel se računa ako sam ja u ovim vodama 2g tj. ako sam bila kod drugog doktora pa prešla u Vinogradsku?   :Laughing:

----------


## Gabi25

> Gabi25, a jel vam to bio prvi susret u Vinogradskoj, a bili ste negdje drugdje ili baš prvi, prvi?
> Jel se računa ako sam ja u ovim vodama 2g tj. ako sam bila kod drugog doktora pa prešla u Vinogradsku?


Hm, to ne znam, nama je ovo bio baš prvi prvi susret sa tim. Mislim ako si već bila na nekom postupku ili si obavljala neke pretrage da se brojiš pod ''stare''

----------


## NinaB

pozdrav...
ni nama nitko nije nista reko za to savjetovanje a vec smo bili 2* u Vinogradskoj i spadamo pod nove  :Wink:  
Imam pitanje vezano za inseminaciju na koju idemo iduc ciklus...Dali se mora iza strogo mirovati ( citaj Bo ) ili? Do sada nismo jos bili pa oprostite na neznanju  :Embarassed:  

takoder jucer sam kupila klomifen i pise da ga nesmiju uzimati osobe koje imaju cisto i miom...ja imama naravno oboje ali na ljevome jajniku koji mi je sav katastrofa pa sad neznam dali da zovem Dr.Kunu dali je to mozda predvidio( iako smo oboje to komentirali i cistu i miom ) ili nema veze?

Hvala PUNO :?

----------


## reny123

Cure, kako ste došle do Vinogradske ili bilo koje klinike za MPO? Mislim, kada ste vi ili vaš gin odlučile da je vrijeme da tamo odete i nakon kojih pretraga i postupaka koje ste prošle sa svojim gin? Tko je predložio, vi ili gin? Pretpostavljam, on treba napisat uputnicu?

----------


## tikica_69

Nazoves i pitas kad mozes doci na konzultacije. Mozes prvi put doci bez uputnice. Ponesi sve nalaze koje imas a za drugi put ce te sestra u sve uputiti.

----------


## reny123

Tikica, hvala puno.

----------


## nina1

> pozdrav...
> ni nama nitko nije nista reko za to savjetovanje a vec smo bili 2* u Vinogradskoj i spadamo pod nove  
> Imam pitanje vezano za inseminaciju na koju idemo iduc ciklus...Dali se mora iza strogo mirovati ( citaj Bo ) ili? Do sada nismo jos bili pa oprostite na neznanju  
> 
> takoder jucer sam kupila klomifen i pise da ga nesmiju uzimati osobe koje imaju cisto i miom...ja imama naravno oboje ali na ljevome jajniku koji mi je sav katastrofa pa sad neznam dali da zovem Dr.Kunu dali je to mozda predvidio( iako smo oboje to komentirali i cistu i miom ) ili nema veze?
> 
> Hvala PUNO :?


nisam ti bila nikad na ineseminaciji i klomifenima pa ti neznam odgovor...
nadam se da će ti se uskoro netko javiti ili probaj potražiti informaciju kroz pretražnik  :Smile:

----------


## NinaB

nisam ti bila nikad na ineseminaciji i klomifenima pa ti neznam odgovor...
nadam se da će ti se uskoro netko javiti ili probaj potražiti informaciju kroz pretražnik  :Smile: [/quote]

Hvala draga...pokusala sam naci ali...ovdje vjrujem curkama pa cekam odgovor...

hvala

----------


## narnija

NinaB ,

ja sam ti bila na inseminaciji i nisam mirovala, samo taj dan drugi sam išla raditi....znači sve ovisi s čime se baviš ..ja sam večinom u uredu pa mi nije bilo problem ići na posao...što se tiće klomifena mislim da ti to nema veze sa miomom i cistama ...

----------


## reny123

Ja se naručila za konzultacije.Brzi su. Htjeli da dođem preksutra, no dogovorili se za slijedeći tjedan. S uputnicom. Javim kako je prošlo.

----------


## NinaB

> NinaB ,
> 
> ja sam ti bila na inseminaciji i nisam mirovala, samo taj dan drugi sam išla raditi....znači sve ovisi s čime se baviš ..ja sam večinom u uredu pa mi nije bilo problem ići na posao...što se tiće klomifena mislim da ti to nema veze sa miomom i cistama ...


hvala ti draga puno....
tako je uobicajeno valjda ili kako dr kaze?
I ja imam uredski posao tako da mi nije problem...
hvala PUNO....

----------


## narnija

mislim da je uobičajeno ...ja sam ti obavezno imala od klomifena po dva jajašca na oba jajnika , ali nama je bitno da bar jedno bude na desnom jajniku jer tu imamo zdrav jajovod...tako da smo slijedeći ciklus u akciji....jedva čekam ...jest da poslije ono iščekivanje ubija ...ali bolje da se nadam nećemu nego ničemu......  recimo kada osjetim ovulaciju na lijevom ja sam taj mjesec sva tužna...jer znam da su minimalne šanse da bilo šta napravimo ...  :Wink:

----------


## NinaB

o i  :D  mi smo u akciji iduci mjesec...kada si ti? mi smo 3-4.11 ako bude sve po ps u Vinogradskoj( iza klom...) na ulz i onda kada nam kaze da dodemo...

nemogu vjerovato ali onos to citam u zadnje vrijeme taj prokleti ljevi jajnik i opceniti oljev strana su vecini KOMA  :Evil or Very Mad:  

I mi jedva cekamo i nadamo se da ce nam biti mozda uspjesno...sto od SRCA  :Heart:   zelim svima vama curke...Meni danas 5 dan od SHG i sukrvica me je nesto jaca od prethodnih dana i osjecam pomalo ljevu stranu..ne brinem se previse ali... :?

----------


## NinaB

> Ja se naručila za konzultacije.Brzi su. Htjeli da dođem preksutra, no dogovorili se za slijedeći tjedan. S uputnicom. Javim kako je prošlo.


super obavezno nam javi...i pitaj za savjetovanje molim te  :Smile:

----------


## bebica2009

Evo cure da vam dam izvjestaj. Sa sljedecim sam ciklusom u postupku! Stimulirani ICSI. Juuuupiiiii! Tako sam sretna da se napokon pokrenulo. Uglavnom ne trebam one potvrde jer spadam pod "stare"( bila prije Zakona) ...iako sam prvi put u postupku.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Bebica, kad ti počinje sljedeći ciklus? I ja sam sljedeći mj. u postupku ako mi kontrolni bris bude ok. Ciklus bi mi trebao početi negdje između 1.i 4.11. A jel ti već dao protokol? Ja ću vjerovatno na prirodnjak, odnosno, prekjučer mi je Kuna rekao da sam ja za klomifenski prirodnjak. Iako, čitam sad tu da se klomifen povlači s tržišta pa ne znam...

----------


## bebica2009

Ovako, sljedeći ciklus bi mi trebao započeti negdje za vikend i tada počinjem. Jucer sam kupila Suprefact sprej i choragon inekcije ( zadnje dvije na Dolcu). I taj sam sprej jedva nasla tamo. Nisam ni znala da to nema svaka ljekarna.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Reci mi, molim te još, jesi li već bila na ultrazvuku? Ja nikako da dođem do pregleda, svaki put samo pregled nalaza i konzultacije. I koji dan ciklusa će ti bit prva folikulometrija?

----------


## bebica2009

Jučer prvi put. I ja sam samo prva dva puta razgovarala. A 8. dc cu doci na 1. UZV.
Jucer sam imala sve, sve. I nisam se dala otkantati  :Smile:  
A koja je tvoja dijagnoza? 
S tobom je sve ok, jel?

----------


## bebica2009

Sorry Aurora....skroz previdila potpis!
Sorry jos jednom   :Embarassed:

----------


## bebica2009

*NinaB* dr. K. je stvarno super. Bilo je jako ugodno, iako je pobrkao redoslijed prozivanja  :Smile:  

*mmaslačak* jesi zvala gore? Vidim imamo slične protokole.

----------


## AuroraBlu

znači, jučer ti je bio prvi pregled+uzv? To ti je 20i neki dan ciklusa? Znači, nije bitno da baš prvi pregled bude 8.dan, nego je 8.dan bitan kad se radi folikulometrija. Jesam dobro shvatila? (sorry ako dosađujem, ali čisto razmišljam da ne bi nešto sad propustila, pa da se cijela stvar ne bi odužila - a ja jedva čekam da krenem!!!) 39 godinica navršila...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Joj, i meni je Kuna na razgovoru bio suuuper!!! Puno pričljiviji i otvoreniji od Tomića (iako i on ugodan). Zapravo, koliko sam shvatila, oni rade u tandemu, ako nema jednog primit će te drugi - ako sam dobro shvatila, ili??? Zapravo nisam nikad bila tamo a da su obojica bili prisutni.

----------


## NinaB

> *NinaB* dr. K. je stvarno super. Bilo je jako ugodno, iako je pobrkao redoslijed prozivanja  
> 
> *mmaslačak* jesi zvala gore? Vidim imamo slične protokole.


eto vidis...sda i ti potpisujes sve gore sto sam rekla za njega..Tomica nisam upoznala niti ga vidjela( mislim da je na nekom seminaru) ali ja se nedam od Kune  :Heart:  

Ja cu ponoviti svoje pitanje posto idemo iduci mjesec na 1 inseminaciju Nina mi je rekla da se nemora nakon nje lezati..
kako ste vi cure dali ste lezale iz i koliko dana ili??

Oprostite na mome neznanju jer prije kretanje u Vinogradski NISMO nista htjeli citati jednostavno da se obeshrabrimo, razocaramo..nego da idemo bez ikakvih predispozicija...Zato...

hvala curke  :Love:

----------


## NinaB

pardon NE Nina nego narnija

----------


## mmaslacak

> *mmaslačak* jesi zvala gore? Vidim imamo slične protokole.


Nisam zvala jer nemam još Menopure..danas zvala svoju ginekolg. i kaže da nazovem idući tjedan..
Nisam još ni Choragon kupila, ni Superfact..
Javljaj mi na PM nuspojave, da znam što me čeka   :Laughing:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Jel netko zna kako se Tomić i Kuna raspoređuju? Da li po danima, tjednima??? Jer, uvijek jedan od njih dvojice radi

----------


## nina1

> Jel netko zna kako se Tomić i Kuna raspoređuju? Da li po danima, tjednima??? Jer, uvijek jedan od njih dvojice radi


neznam ... ja sam dosad uvijek viđala samo dr tomića , kuna mi je samo bio jedanput na folikulometriji ...

----------


## bebica2009

> znači, jučer ti je bio prvi pregled+uzv? To ti je 20i neki dan ciklusa? Znači, nije bitno da baš prvi pregled bude 8.dan, nego je 8.dan bitan kad se radi folikulometrija. Jesam dobro shvatila? (sorry ako dosađujem, ali čisto razmišljam da ne bi nešto sad propustila, pa da se cijela stvar ne bi odužila - a ja jedva čekam da krenem!!!) 39 godinica navršila...


Aurora, da ( naravno da ne dosađuješ). To mi je bio prvi pregled u Vinogradskoj. Imam od svog ginića u par navrata bilješke sa UZV, pa je to valjda bilo dovoljno, a buduci da sam bila napeta da krenem, vjerojatno je imao dovoljno podataka iz svih mojih nalaza.

----------


## bebica2009

> Nisam još ni Choragon kupila, ni Superfact..


mmaslačak, bolje se pocni raspitivati za sprej i stop inekc. jer, kazem ti ja sam to ne bas lako uganjala.

----------


## Anana1

ej cure,
ja idem u utorak gore, na konačni dogovor. ciklus bi mi trebao početi 21.10. i tada krećemo sa klomifenima valjda do petog dana pa od devetog na ultrazvuk.

jel od devetog moram svaki dan na ultrazvuk?

kako to ide dalje, kada potrošim klomifen?

----------


## NinaB

> ej cure,
> ja idem u utorak gore, na konačni dogovor. ciklus bi mi trebao početi 21.10. i tada krećemo sa klomifenima valjda do petog dana pa od devetog na ultrazvuk.
> 
> jel od devetog moram svaki dan na ultrazvuk?
> 
> kako to ide dalje, kada potrošim klomifen?


to i mene zanima ja isto ga pijem od 5-9 dana i onda mi je dr.Kuna rekoa da dodem 10 dan na ultrazvuk, svaki dan ili??
Takoder me jos zaniam mi iduc mj. idemo na inseminaciju dali se nakon mora mirovati ili? 

hvala cure unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

To ovisi o velicini folikula (sto ce doc vidjeti na UZV) i nadolazecoj ovulaciji. Kad budu dovoljno veliki uzet cete stopericu i 36 sati nakon toga doci na inseminaciju.

----------


## Zeena

pozdrav zene! 
ja sam ovdje jaaako friska, ali sam do sad puno saznala tu na forumu. 
eto mene zanima, ja sam se narucila na konzultacije u vinogradsku 21.10. da li ce nam onda dati popis sto sve treba obaviti i koji bi realno vremenski okvir trebao za te nalaze. za sad imamo samo moj papa test (od prije 2 tjedna), briseve te od mm spermiogram (asthenoteratozoospermia) zbog kojeg nas je moja ginica i poslala dalje. 

eto ja se raspisala...   :Embarassed:

----------


## Anana1

bok zeena!
brzo. ako uspiješ odmah vaditi hormone, ako ti trebaju i ti nalazi, onda si za dva mjeseca u postupku!
mi smo bili prvi put u srpnju bez ijednog friškog nalaza i da nije bilo mjesec dana njihovog godišnjeg u kolovozu i embriolog na seminaru u rujnu, već bi u devetom bili u postupku. ovako ćemo sada sa 21.10., po mom proračunu, ako me moji policistični jajnici ne iznevjere pa mi produže ovaj ciklus...  8)

----------


## Zeena

hvala na brzom odgovoru...  :D 
nekako se od muzeve dijagnoze bojim kako i sto dalje... vec mi je dosta ove vjestice sto uporno dolazi, samo se meni cini da bum taman upala u novogodisnje i bozicne praznike, ali nema veze...   :Embarassed:

----------


## NinaB

> To ovisi o velicini folikula (sto ce doc vidjeti na UZV) i nadolazecoj ovulaciji. Kad budu dovoljno veliki uzet cete stopericu i 36 sati nakon toga doci na inseminaciju.


hvala tikica  :Kiss:  

Jos amalo mog neznanja ta stoperica? moze mi netko pojasniti?
hvala  :Embarassed:

----------


## tikica_69

Evo, kopiram iz jednog teksta:

Kada većina folikula dosegne najmanje 18 mm u promjeru, a razina hormona estradiola pokazuje da su jajašca spremna za prikupljanje, daje se zadnja doza supresijkog lijeka i gonadotropina. Na kraju, u večernjim satima, daje se injekcija hCG-a (tzv. štoperica) koja izaziva sazrijevanje jajnih stanica. Ova injekcija daje se 34 do 37 sati prije punkcije folikula. Tada se sa pacijenticom dogovara i vrijeme punkcije folikula, koje je najčešće između 8 i 9 ujutro. Pacijentica treba obavijestiti partnera o vremenu kada će biti aspiracija jajašaca da bi mogli organizirati davanje sjemena ili druge postupke dobivanja spermija, ovisno o nalazima

----------


## Gabi25

cure kad već pišete o štoperici- kako to funkcionira u vinogradskoj? da li je moramo sami kupiti? i da li se sami pikamo?

----------


## nina1

> cure kad već pišete o štoperici- kako to funkcionira u vinogradskoj? da li je moramo sami kupiti? i da li se sami pikamo?


ja sam imala ovitrelle i on nije na listi hzzo-a pa sam morala kupiti , košta cca 
250 kn , mislim da postoje neke štoperice koje se ne plaćaju , ovisi o tome što ti dr prepiše ....

----------


## bebica2009

*Gabi25* 
Dr. ti napise koju, a ti sama kupis. Bocnes se sama ( ili te bocne muz). Vrijeme bockanja dogovoris s doktorom.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Bebica, hvala na inf. Zanima me još, Tikice, vezano za mjerenje estradiola, kako to točno ide? Dođeš na zadnju folikulometriju i onda ti na licu mjesta izvade krv radi estradiola i rezultat je odmah?
Ja ću se ovaj mjesec naručit za 21.dan (to bi bilo 26.10.), do tada ću valjda dobit kontr.nalaz svog brisa i MM. Jedva čekam :D

----------


## nina1

i da, ja sam se sama pikala jer je to bilo negdje oko 23 h

----------


## tikica_69

> Bebica, hvala na inf. Zanima me još, Tikice, vezano za mjerenje estradiola, kako to točno ide? Dođeš na zadnju folikulometriju i onda ti na licu mjesta izvade krv radi estradiola i rezultat je odmah?
> Ja ću se ovaj mjesec naručit za 21.dan (to bi bilo 26.10.), do tada ću valjda dobit kontr.nalaz svog brisa i MM. Jedva čekam :D


Meni su dali Estrofem kad sam na Klomifenu imala tanak endometrij....nisam posebno vadila estradiol

----------


## Gabi25

Hvala curke  :Heart:  
Postajem nestrpljiva, prvi put u zadnje 2 i pol godine jedva čekam da m dođe  :Laughing:  
Još samo 2 tjedna i krećemo

----------


## thaia28

> Gabi25 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cure kad već pišete o štoperici- kako to funkcionira u vinogradskoj? da li je moramo sami kupiti? i da li se sami pikamo?
> 
> 
> ja sam imala ovitrelle i on nije na listi hzzo-a pa sam morala kupiti , košta cca 
> 250 kn , mislim da postoje neke štoperice koje se ne plaćaju , ovisi o tome što ti dr prepiše ....


štoperica (bio choragon ili ovitrelle) se dobije od bolnice u kojoj se liječite samo u slučaju kada su lijekovi dobiveni od hzzo-a i koriste se baš i tom postupku za koji su naručeni. U svakom drugom slučaju (npr. prirodnjaci ili ako ste lijekove  nabavili sami) štopericu kupujete sami, bez obzira koja je propisana.

*aurorablu*, estradiol se najčešće vadi u prirodnjacima (rijetko u ful stimulacijama), i tada ga je stvarno super znati kako bi doktor mogao procijeniti kada je najbolje tempirati štopericu (recimo, ne puca svaki mjesec folikul na istu veličinu, ja sam prema estradiolu primala štopericu od promjera 16 do 19mm). Zadnji put sm izvadila estradiol privatno ujutro (u Suncu, u 7 h), tražila da nalaz pošalju mailom na muža, on mi je javio brojku i tako da sam na folikulometriji već imala nalaz za doktora. Ako ga vadiš u bolnici, čisto sumnjam da bi bio gotov isti dan, a i za to ti treba uputnica.

----------


## mmaslacak

Meni je napisao Choragon, kojeg trenutno nema, zvala ljekarnu (Dolac 9), kažu nestašica..
Da ja nazovem i pitam da li može Ovitrelle da kupim?
Ili ga oni možda imaju, mislim na Choragon   :Grin:

----------


## nina1

> štoperica (bio choragon ili ovitrelle) se dobije od bolnice u kojoj se liječite samo u slučaju kada su lijekovi dobiveni od hzzo-a i koriste se baš i tom postupku za koji su naručeni. U svakom drugom slučaju (npr. prirodnjaci ili ako ste lijekove  nabavili sami) štopericu kupujete sami, bez obzira koja je propisana.


ja nisam dobila ovitrelle od bolnice  ... ja sam ga sama morala kupiti 
išla sam u stimulirani na teret hzzo-a

----------


## thaia28

*nina1*, trebali su ti ga oni dati..imaš pravo tražiti od HZZO-a povrat sredstava. Meni je u stimuliranom na teret hzzo-a usfalilo 3 menopura pa sam ga sama kupila i tražila sam povrat od hzzo-a i dobila ga u roku 20 dana.

----------


## mmaslacak

Ne razumijem..kako povrat ako te štoperice nisu na teret HZZO-a?

----------


## nina1

> *nina1*, trebali su ti ga oni dati..imaš pravo tražiti od HZZO-a povrat sredstava. Meni je u stimuliranom na teret hzzo-a usfalilo 3 menopura pa sam ga sama kupila i tražila sam povrat od hzzo-a i dobila ga u roku 20 dana.


neznam ... to mi nije nitko rekao 
moja soc gin je rekla da ovitrelle ne ide na teret hzzo-a i da ga ona ne može nabaviti  nego da ga sama moram kupiti  :? 
kao i suprefact

----------


## thaia28

mene su na SD pitali uvijek je li postupak na teret hzzo-a tako da znaju da li mi oni trebaju dati štopericu, a znam da su tako i druge cure dobivale (na VV, u Osijeku, Petrova)..  :/ ne znam, možda se nešto sada promijenilo  :/

----------


## Joss

> mene su na SD pitali uvijek je li postupak na teret hzzo-a tako da znaju da li mi oni trebaju dati štopericu, a znam da su tako i druge cure dobivale (na VV, u Osijeku, Petrova)..  :/ ne znam, možda se nešto sada promijenilo  :/


X
Na Vinogradskoj na spranciranom popisu lijekova koje je potrebno nabaviti piše i ovitrele/choragon-dakle ne daju oni.Zašto -pojma nemam.
Na SD je sve po starom.

----------


## nina1

molim pomoć 
pošto mi nalazi spolnih hormona vađeni u endokrinološkom labaratoriju u vinogradskoj nisu došli već mjesec dana   :Evil or Very Mad:   kad se mogu osobno podići ti nalazi ? da li imaju neko urednvno vrijeme izdavanja nalaza i da li se podižu gore na 2 katu ili negdje drugdje ? 

hvala

----------


## Gabi25

nina podižeš ih u bilo koje vrijeme u toku dana (mislim do 15 sati) a podižu se na ulazu suprotnom od glavnog (ulaz s dvorišne strane). Mislim na prvom katu. Piše sve kad uđeš...
i sram ih bilo za mjesec dana čekanja  :Evil or Very Mad:  

cure jel neko krenuo sa postupkom u vinogradskoj??

----------


## nina1

> nina podižeš ih u bilo koje vrijeme u toku dana (mislim do 15 sati) a podižu se na ulazu suprotnom od glavnog (ulaz s dvorišne strane). Mislim na prvom katu. Piše sve kad uđeš...
> i sram ih bilo za mjesec dana čekanja  
> 
> cure jel neko krenuo sa postupkom u vinogradskoj??



hvala ti puno na odgovoru , mada nisam shvatila gdje se podižu , ne u zgradi gdje se vadi krv? ????  gdje je taj ulaz s dvorišne strane ?
ja nisam krenula jer čekam taj nalaz testostreona već mjesec dana 
zvala sam labaratorij prije tjedan dana i molila ih da mi pošalju ostale hormone osim tog testosterona za koji nemaju reagens ali očito da ne žele poslati ....sad moram samo radi moljakanja tog nalaza ići za zg ili ću ga ići sad vaditi privatno jer ovo je postalo prestrašno ....   :Sad:

----------


## tikica_69

Ja cekam da procurim pa krecem...

----------


## Anana1

ja idem sutra oko 11 sati da mi dr. da protokol...
ali danas sam išla po nalaz bakteriološke analize ejakulata i mm ima streptokok B!!!

hoće li sada sve stati???

help...  :?   :Sad:

----------


## Gabi25

> Gabi25 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nina podižeš ih u bilo koje vrijeme u toku dana (mislim do 15 sati) a podižu se na ulazu suprotnom od glavnog (ulaz s dvorišne strane). Mislim na prvom katu. Piše sve kad uđeš...
> i sram ih bilo za mjesec dana čekanja  
> 
> cure jel neko krenuo sa postupkom u vinogradskoj??
> 
> 
> ...


nina u istoj zgradi samo drugi ulaz- prođeš oko zgrade i piše ti podizanje nalaza

----------


## nina1

> nina u istoj zgradi samo drugi ulaz- prođeš oko zgrade i piše ti podizanje nalaza


hvala ti puno   :Kiss:

----------


## mmaslacak

> Ja cekam da procurim pa krecem...


Suseda, jesi morala na UZV 7 dana prije?
Kako to inače ide? Ja bi, ako dobijem ljekove sutra, trebala na UZV u srijedu..koliko se prije treba naručiti u Vinogradskoj za UZV?

----------


## tikica_69

2. dc pocinjem sa Femarom i 8 dc. moram doci na folikulimetriju

----------


## tikica_69

Suseda....ne narucujes se...samo dodji na UZV onaj dan ciklusa kad ti je dr. rekao i to oko 8 ujutro najbolje

----------


## angelina1505

> Meni je napisao Choragon, kojeg trenutno nema, zvala ljekarnu (Dolac 9), kažu nestašica..
> Da ja nazovem i pitam da li može Ovitrelle da kupim?
> Ili ga oni možda imaju, mislim na Choragon


Maslacak, ja ti uvijek odem ili na VV u apoteku (grozno radno vrijeme od 8-16h mislim) ili u Pokornoga jel se AA zove, privatna jedna.
Nikad nije bilo da nečega nije bilo.

----------


## AuroraBlu

> molim pomoć 
> pošto mi nalazi spolnih hormona vađeni u endokrinološkom labaratoriju u vinogradskoj nisu došli već mjesec dana    kad se mogu osobno podići ti nalazi ? da li imaju neko urednvno vrijeme izdavanja nalaza i da li se podižu gore na 2 katu ili negdje drugdje ?


Nina, možda bi ti neka od cura koja ide sutra ili preksutra na pregled mogla podići nalaz i ostaviti ga kod sestara na našem odjelu. To je 5 minuta posla. Možda se javi neka dobrovoljka pa da ne ideš samo zbog toga u Zagreb. Ja ću tek za 14 dana tamo.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Anana, javi sutra što je bilo. Držim fige da ti ne odgode. I mene još čeka iščekivanje mog brisa i njegove spermiokulture...

----------


## mmaslacak

Nina1, ako sutra Menopuri stignu, u srijedu bi ja mogla gore pa ti podignem, dogovorimo se na PP.

----------


## nina1

hvala cure na pomoći ali idem sutra ipak za zg namoliti nalaz ostalih hormona i ako je potrebno vaditi slobodni testosteron privatno 

u svakom slučaju hvala puno    :Kiss:

----------


## NinaB

ja sam jako zbunjena....svaka nova tema meni 100 upitnika...
Meni dr K nije rekao da vadim nikakve krve pretrage jos mi je bilo cudno ali reko dobro...covjek kada je vidio moj spis od debline 20 cm nalaza  :Embarassed:  
mislim nije meni problem izvaditi imam policu u suncu koja mi obuhvaca sve pa ako sta trebam....

hvala curke

----------


## nina1

> ja sam jako zbunjena....svaka nova tema meni 100 upitnika...
> Meni dr K nije rekao da vadim nikakve krve pretrage jos mi je bilo cudno ali reko dobro...covjek kada je vidio moj spis od debline 20 cm nalaza  
> mislim nije meni problem izvaditi imam policu u suncu koja mi obuhvaca sve pa ako sta trebam....
> 
> hvala curke


bila si već negdje nedavno u postupku ?

----------


## tlukaci5

evo i mene opet,dugo se nisam javljala ali vas pratim i uočila sam nešto čudno pa me zanima da li se to još kome desilo, jer meni se na dan transfera dogodilo da me uhvatila neka prehlada a čini mi se da nisam jedina, daje to čest slučaj pa se pitam?... :?

----------


## maca2

Cure, znate li trebam li vaditi što od nalaza i briseva ako sam bila u Vinogradskoj kod dr. T početkom srpnja i imam zapisano da dođem u 10.mj na ICSI - bila sam i početkom 9.mj na ultrazvuku 8.dan ali tada još nisu krenuli s postupcima pa je dr. rekao da ću morati čekati.
Htjela bih odvrtiti jedan prirodnjak odmah poslije stimuliranog ( ako bude neuspješan - još čekam betu  :/ ) jer sam čula da je moguće da tijelo pod utjecajem hormona i sljedeći ciklus proizvede nekolio folikula  :? 
Imam urednu papu od 5mj., hormone i briseve stare 10mj, dr. mi nije rekao da trebam vaditi išta drugo od nalaza novo - koliko sam shvatila još spadam pod "stari" zakon pa mi ne treba ono savjetovanje i sl.
Ne bih htjela da mi propadne ciklus zbog vađenja raznih nalaza   :Sad:

----------


## tikica_69

Pa bilo bi dobro da ih imas ne zbog toga hoce li te to doktor traziti, vec zbog sebe.

----------


## Dodirko

*tlukaci5* prehlade su normalna pojava (u ovo doba godine) bilo transfer ili ne, odnosno nema veze sa transfoerom.

----------


## NinaB

> NinaB prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam jako zbunjena....svaka nova tema meni 100 upitnika...
> Meni dr K nije rekao da vadim nikakve krve pretrage jos mi je bilo cudno ali reko dobro...covjek kada je vidio moj spis od debline 20 cm nalaza  
> mislim nije meni problem izvaditi imam policu u suncu koja mi obuhvaca sve pa ako sta trebam....
> 
> hvala curke
> 
> ...


nisam sada idem na inseminaciju 1 pocetkom 11 mjesec...odnosno iduci ciklus...
zato sam malo zbunjenjena  :?

----------


## nina1

> nisam sada idem na inseminaciju 1 pocetkom 11 mjesec...odnosno iduci ciklus...
> zato sam malo zbunjenjena  :?


neznam što bi ti odgovorila .. ja kad sam došla 1 put na vinogradsku imala sam 3 mj stare nalaze iz petrove pa me dr nije ništa tražio...

sad me tražio da svo ono brdo nalaza ponovim , nešto radi novog zakona a nešto vjerojatno da se vide kakvi su sad hormoni nakon stimulacije ... to je moje mišljenje jer dr nije bio baš riječit ...

----------


## Gabi25

nina1 jesi podigla nalaze? i jesi rješila šta sa onim slobodnim testosteronom??

ninaB ne traže sve iste nalaze, ni mene nisu tražili nalaze hormona. to valjda ovisi o uzroku neplodnosti i o eventualno ostvarenim trudnoćama do sad

----------


## nina1

> nina1 jesi podigla nalaze? i jesi rješila šta sa onim slobodnim testosteronom??


dobila sam nalaze jučer poštom !!! :D

hvala Bogu , pošteđena sam putovanja  za zg i trošenja novaca u privatnom labu ... naručila sam se u ponedjeljak kod dr-a ...

preporučam svima ako idu vadit taj slobodni testosteron u vinogradsku da se prije vađenja raspitaju da li imaju taj reagens da ne bi čekali kao ja mjesec dana... u privatnim labovima je nalaz gotov ili isti ili za par dana .... sad znam za ubuduće da taj slobodni testosteron nikad više ne vadim u državnim labovima

----------


## NinaB

neznam što bi ti odgovorila .. ja kad sam došla 1 put na vinogradsku imala sam 3 mj stare nalaze iz petrove pa me dr nije ništa tražio...

sad me tražio da svo ono brdo nalaza ponovim , nešto radi novog zakona a nešto vjerojatno da se vide kakvi su sad hormoni nakon stimulacije ... to je moje mišljenje jer dr nije bio baš riječit ...[/quote]


hvala ti draga n odgovoru...vjerojatno ce vidjeti nakon 1 inseminacije ako ne uspije a nadam se da hoce :D  sta mi je potrebno od nalaza...ja inace sve radim u suncu i sve je expressno gotovo a cijene isto ok mislim da je manje nego u privatnim labosima...mislim...ja imam dosta veliku policu pa ne placam nista,,,kod njih sam cak i briseve radila koji su za 2 dana mi bili gotovi...

jos pitanje sto se tice inseminacije nakon dali se miruje ili? cula sam neki da neki ne...to je procjnena dr....? :? 

vidjet cemo iduci mjesec a do tada drzim fige svima cure od SRCA....  :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Da se nadopišem vezano za čekanje nalaza: prošli tjedan sam išla vadit famozni AMH koji samo u Vinogradskoj i rade, i odmah su me upozorili da ću čekati barem 2-3 tjedna jer oni čekaju da se skupi dovoljno kandidata.
A inače, isto mislim da ne trebaju svi sve vadit, ovisi o dijagnozi, da li imaš pcos ili ne, o dobi, o do sad ostvarenim trudnoćama... Radi novog zakona svi se moramo testirati na hiv, hepatitis i sifilis. Jedino mi nije baš jasna stvar s KKS (kompletna krvna slika) koja je isto po novom obavezna, ali je u Vinogradskoj ne traže (barem nitko još ovdje nije napisao da su ga tražili) a na VV to traže.

----------


## mmaslacak

Jutros sam dobila zeleno svijetlo za postupak!  :D 
Da i ja malo zahopsam   :Grin:  
Prvi mi je put, pa sve neke grčeve imam u stomaku od silnog uzbuđenja i straha od nepoznatog..kao da mi se kaki, a opet nema ništa..
Jel ima neka dobra dušica da bi mi pomogla smiksati prvi Menopurčić i bocnuti me?
Susedaaaaaa? 
 :Embarassed:  
I još bi molila da mi kažete koje injekcije (veličinu) da kupim u ljekarnoj, neugodno sam se iznenadila kad sam otvorila kutiju Menopura a ono samo ampule..a Gonale koje sam vratila imaju cijelu opremu.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Maslačak :D  :D   :Heart:  

Brzo napiši koji ti je danas dan ciklusa kad si dobila zeleno svjetlo, i kakav si protokol dobila: koliko čega i od kad do kad   :Smile:

----------


## mmaslacak

Bila jutros.Dakle, trebala bi dobiti za 7 dana, protokol je sljedeći:
1dc Suprefact spray 3xdnevno 1 dozu u svaku nosnicu (jedino što je kod mene deformirana jedna, nema je pola, onaj unutarnji dio   :Laughing:   )do Choragona, 2-3dc Menopur75 3 amp., 4-7dc Menopur 2amp.
8dc folikulometrija.

----------


## bublica3

> Jutros sam dobila zeleno svijetlo za postupak!  :D 
> Da i ja malo zahopsam   
> Prvi mi je put, pa sve ...




*Draga mmaslacak* želim ti *puno sreće* u postupku! 

Vjerujem da ćeš naći koju dobru dušu da ti smiksa i da te pikne prvi put. 
Ja sam mislila da sama neću moći, sama sam sebe iznenadila. Pikala sam se sama bez ikakvih problema. U autu, restoranu,... samo sam imala bočicu alkohola uvijek sa sobom za oprat i dezinficirat ruke i sve ostalo!!   :Grin:  
*~~~~ S R E T N O ~~~~~*  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## nina1

> Bila jutros.Dakle, trebala bi dobiti za 7 dana, protokol je sljedeći:
> 1dc Suprefact spray 3xdnevno 1 dozu u svaku nosnicu (jedino što je kod mene deformirana jedna, nema je pola, onaj unutarnji dio    )do Choragona, 2-3dc Menopur75 3 amp., 4-7dc Menopur 2amp.
> 8dc folikulometrija.


ma super da je netko iz vin konačno krenuo ...
neznam ti ništa za menopure , ja sam imala gonale pa ti nemogu tu ništa pomoći ...

----------


## tikica_69

suseda, ja te piknem bez problema....sam dojdi   :Grin:  
Sretno koka!  :D

----------


## AuroraBlu

Hvala Maslačak i sretno!!! Ništa od lijekova ne moraš platiti? A štoperica?

----------


## bebica2009

*mmaslacak*, bas super za početak! Imamo jednak protokol.
Meni je danas vec 3 DC  i jucer mi je muz dao prvu inekciju. NIsta nisam osjetila.
Suprefact smrcam, samo mi je danas malo nos zacepljen, ali valjda to nece puno utjecati.

----------


## bebica2009

*AuroraBlu*, Suprefact sprej i Choragon sam sama platila.
Kada ti startas?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja se nadam sljedeći ciklus, ako mi bris bude ok, to bi trebalo biti 2.11.

----------


## reny123

Ja danas bila na 1. razgovoru. Dr. Tomić. Nekako mi se čini rezerviran, ali nema veze, bitno da zna posao. Zadao mi gomilu pretraga koje moram obavit, a i MM. Hormoni, brisevi... Spominjao je i RTG prohodnosti jajovoda, no zasad to nije tražio. Gdje ste vi to obavljale? Jel boli uštrcavanje kontrasta? Nisam ga pitala za savjetovanja. :?

----------


## reny123

> Bila jutros.Dakle, trebala bi dobiti za 7 dana, protokol je sljedeći:
> 1dc Suprefact spray 3xdnevno 1 dozu u svaku nosnicu (jedino što je kod mene deformirana jedna, nema je pola, onaj unutarnji dio    )do Choragona, 2-3dc Menopur75 3 amp., 4-7dc Menopur 2amp.
> 8dc folikulometrija.


Onda smo se vjerojatno i srele, tamo u čekaonici!

----------


## bebica2009

> Ja danas bila na 1. razgovoru. Dr. Tomić. Nekako mi se čini rezerviran, ali nema veze, bitno da zna posao. Zadao mi gomilu pretraga koje moram obavit, a i MM. Hormoni, brisevi... Spominjao je i RTG prohodnosti jajovoda, no zasad to nije tražio. Gdje ste vi to obavljale? Jel boli uštrcavanje kontrasta? Nisam ga pitala za savjetovanja. :?


Sve sam to radila u svom gradu. Moja ginić mi da uputnice, a ja onda dalje, nesto na mikrobiologiji, nesto na transfuziji, nesto u laboratoriju.
Muz dobije uputnice od opce prakse i isto tako skuplja nalaze.
RTG nisam nikada morala raditi, pa ti ne znam o tome.

----------


## nina1

> Ja danas bila na 1. razgovoru. Dr. Tomić. Nekako mi se čini rezerviran, ali nema veze, bitno da zna posao. Zadao mi gomilu pretraga koje moram obavit, a i MM. Hormoni, brisevi... Spominjao je i RTG prohodnosti jajovoda, no zasad to nije tražio. Gdje ste vi to obavljale? Jel boli uštrcavanje kontrasta? Nisam ga pitala za savjetovanja. :?


da, tomić je takav ....
koje pretrage ti je dao ?
ja nisam iz zg ali imam iskustva vađenja hormona iz rebra i iz vinogradske  
nalaze na rebru sam čekala mjesec i pol , iz vinogradske mjesec dana 
hsg sam radila s kontrastom i mene nije boljelo , samo sam osjetila neku malu neugodu , a za savjetovanja nisam pitala
hsg je nekima radio dr kuna iz vinogradske

----------


## lastavica1979

jel bi netko tko je na pocetku postupka bio dobar i napisao sve pretrage koje se moraju obavit molim vas. Ja imam markere krvnu grupu i mm imam briseve i hsg pa me zanima kaj jos treba.

----------


## Gabi25

lastavice to ovisi šta ti je doktor zaokružio, ne moraju svi obaviti iste pretrage. Ja sam prvo otišla k njemu na dogovor pa mi je onda rekao šta od pretraga trebam

----------


## bebica2009

Da. Kao što ti je Gabi rekla. Ja npr. nisam morala raditi HSG.
Hormone nisi stavila da imas, pa ces to vjerojatno trebati, ali opet kazem ovisi sve o dr.-u

----------


## mmaslacak

Ako si tek na početku, onda obavezno spolne hormone 3-5DC, PAPA test, UZV, možda progesteron 21dc.
Muž spermiogram, uglavnom osnove, onda on još zaokruži što da napraviš ili ponoviš od pretraga ako su nalazi stari.
Ja sam još i hor.štitne TSH, t4 i t3, i imala sam dijagnostičku laparoskopiju i histeroskopiju.

----------


## angelina1505

I muž i ja još i HIV1, HIV2, sifilis i hepatitis B i C.

On spermoigram, bakteriološki nalaz ejakulata i FSH, i testosteron.

Ja hormone 2-5dc, progesteron 20-22dc, cervikalni brisevi, papa.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Svakako ti i TM morate imati test na HIV1 i 2, hepatitis b i c, i vdrl (sifilis), + krvna grupa i rh. Ti ćeš dobit uputnicu od ginekologa a TM od dr opće prakse. Može se sve izvaditi na Zavodu za transfuziju krvi. Ako imaš dopunsko, ne plaćaš ništa.
Ostalo, kako su ti cure rekle, doktor će ti na prvim konzultacijama zaokružiti što trebaš, ovisno o nalazima koje doneseš.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Eto, istovremeno smo odgovarale   :Laughing:  
Samo bi dodala da je MM morao (osim obaveznih hiv, hepatitis, vdrl, Kg+rh) samo bakteriološku analizu ejakulata, ništa drugo, čak ni spermiogram - zato jer sam imala 2 prirodne trudnoće.

----------


## bebica2009

Svakako ne plaćaš.  Bez obzira na dopunsko.

----------


## angelina1505

> Eto, istovremeno smo odgovarale   
> Samo bi dodala da je MM morao (osim obaveznih hiv, hepatitis, vdrl, Kg+rh) samo bakteriološku analizu ejakulata, ništa drugo, čak ni spermiogram - zato jer sam imala 2 prirodne trudnoće.


Ja imam i dijete iz prirodne i jedine trudnoće, pa je očito da je njegov spermiogram otišao u krasnu...  :Laughing:  
Moji nalazi svi dobri, on OAT. 
Prvo dijete iz prve napravili "tradicionalnim" putem   :Grin:  .

----------


## Bebel

Imam jednu kolektivnu molbu:
lijepo bih zamolila sve koji su bili ili su u postupcima po novom  da se priključe temi* Novi zakon i njegova primjena praxi* kako bi podijelili iskustva sa curama. Prije smo imali temu Jačina stimulacije-forumska statistika, ali sad su se stvari malo promijenile pa bi na novoj temi mogli razmijeniti iskustva koja će svima biti od koristi. 
Kakva je stimulacija, koliko je stanica dobiveno, kad su vraćene, što je s preostalim...neke klinike uvode anesteziju, u nekima se plaća Choragon,..., itd, itd... 
Hvala   :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Danas procurila, od nedjelje sam na Femari, u iduci petak na prvoj folikulimetriji. Eto i ja krenula   :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Bravoooo, Tikica!!! :D

----------


## lastavica1979

super tikica veselim se da ti sve savrseno uspije od srca

----------


## NinaB

> Danas procurila, od nedjelje sam na Femari, u iduci petak na prvoj folikulimetriji. Eto i ja krenula


drzimo fige od srca  :Heart:

----------


## reny123

> Svakako ne plaćaš.  Bez obzira na dopunsko.


A jel muževi plaćaju pretrage, obzirom da idu po istom poslu ko i mi. Može se i njima stavit neka šifra?

----------


## bebica2009

Da. Z31. To je "postupci vezani za oplodnju".
Ja sam cak i upit na HZZO slala da li se varicoceli koja je dijagnosticirana u liječenju neplodnosti moze staviti ta šifra , dobila odgovor da moze ( jer ju inace ne  bismo ni skuzili da nismo poceli s tim pretragama).
Nemam sada papire kod sebe ( na poslu sam) ali negdje sam na Forumu skinula popis sifri koje su oslobodene palaćanja. 
Ima i muska neplodnost ( nisam ti sada 100 % sigurna, mislim N46) ali malo pročačkaj sigurno ćeš naći.
Nadam se da sam pomogla  :Smile:

----------


## reny123

Hvala ti na brzom odgovoru

----------


## bebica2009

Evo jedna tema o tome
http://213.191.133.21/rodaphpBB2/vie...ae24c6d8e1dd01

----------


## bebica2009

Evo jos jedna pa si pogledaj
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...er=asc&start=0

----------


## DinciP

Vinograđanke pozdrav...
Evo da si i ja priključim kome pripadam. Ne znam jeste li čitale, ali krenula sam s postupkom u Beču i zbog krivo tempiranog protokola ( dr-ova pogreška ) napustila sam tu kliniku i na nagovor dragog dr. Tomića, postupak ću dovršiti u Vinogradskoj. S obzirom da sam uzimala Gonale prije početka ciklusa i da su folikuli poludili, a tek je 3.dc, vidjeti ćemo šta će biti s postupkom...
U ponedjeljak sam gore na UZV pa se vidimo.

----------


## bebica2009

Draga DinciP evo da ti poželim dobrodošlicu! Pročitala sam šta ti se dogodilo i baš mi je žao. Nadam se da ćeš ipak izvuci ovaj započeti postupak u Vinogradskoj.
Ja sam u trenutno u postupku i u ponedjeljak sam na UZV gore, pa se mozda i vidimo!

----------


## Gabi25

DinciP i ja sam čitala što se dogodilo i ne mogu vjerovati da se takva pogreška uopće može dogoditi... Jako mi je žao, ali u dobrim si rukama i nadamo se da će sve dobro završiti  :Love:

----------


## DinciP

Hvala na dobrodošlici. Bebica možda se i vidimo, kako god, želim ti sreću... 
Inače ja stvarno volim šta je Vinogradska nova i šta je sve uredno, čisto i relativno nema gužvi. I doktori su super i sestre. Mi kad smo krenuli u tu MPO priču, prvo smo otišli na VV zbog toga jer je to ipak najpoznatiji centar kod nas. Ali mene je jednostavno ta gužva, to čekanje, totalni neverending story šta se tiče pretraga i procedure, totalno ubilo u pojam. A o žalosnim uvjetima u kojima se rade postupci ne želim ništa govoriti ( to je sve vlast kriva, ali dobro, to je neka druga priča )... MM kad je davao uzorak kroz prozorčić je vidio žene kako leže na stolovima u očekivanju punkcije ili šta ja znam čega( jadan, potrajalo je )
Uglavnom, poslije takve situacije na VV, Vinogradska je izgledala kao klinika iz snova.

----------


## mmaslacak

DinciP, puno sreće ti želim!
Još bi nadodala, a baš sam to komentirala mužu, kako je u Vinogradskoj sve super, samo da su onu sobicu za davanje uzoraka smjestili malo niže u hodniku, tj. maknuli iz čekaonice, baš gledam muškarce kako se crvene kad ulaze i izlaze iz sobice.

----------


## DinciP

mmaslacak, znaš šta. Ja se "malo" više crvenim na punkciji ( ako me shvaćaš ), pa neka se onda i on crveni kad daje uzorak. A da ne pričam o svemu ostalom šta žena prolazi tijekom postupka. A muški, lagano u sobicu, časopis s golim tetama i udri - jadan, baš se napatio...
Malo karikiram, ali nisam daleko od istine.

----------


## mmaslacak

Pa naravno da im je lakše..  :Laughing:  
Al mi žene smo uvijek bile najjače i najizdržljivije.

----------


## AuroraBlu

DinciP, dobro dosla! Moram priznat da su tvoji razlozi za odabir Vinogradske - i moji   :Laughing:  

Nego, stvarno, može li mi netko opisati kako izgleda ta sobica za davanje uzoraka. Ne moram objašnjavat da je MM  :shock: od toga. Iako, ako sam dobro shvatila, može se i donijet. Pitala sam Tomića i rekao mi je da se može, samo da M mora potpisati neki dokument koji potvrđuje da je to njegov uzorak  :Smile:

----------


## mmaslacak

Ne bih ti znala odgovor, moj je pohodio Petrovu, Sv.Duh i Vuk Vrhovec.
Javit će se već netko sa odgovorom.

----------


## lastavica1979

Ja se isto slazem da smo mi puno ustrajnije i borbenije nego muskarci. Ja svoju bitku oko gin vodim od 16 godine prosla sam doktora i doktora muskih,a onda sam se s mm nateravala i svadjala jer je njemu koma bacat malog u nesvijest jer on to nije radio od puberteta,e pa dragi moj zelis Klementinu ili ne pa ga je ipak bacio ali doma pa smo skupa nosili.

----------


## lastavica1979

Cula sam i ja da u vin. mozes donijet od doma pola sata nakon sto je napunio bocicu. Tak je moja frendica po jakni nosila jer mora bit na toplom tj tjelesne temperature

----------


## mmaslacak

Treba staviti pod pazuh, to je prava temperatura, samo nadam se da živite blizu Vinogradske, jel po Zagrebu se vozit..treba nam sat vremena do tamo, nekad i više.

----------


## tikica_69

Moze se donijeti i neka bude u roku sat vremena....mi uvijek donesemo.

----------


## mare41

Ubacujem se ovdje iako nismo radili spermiogram u Vin. nego u petrovoj, i nosili smo odm doma (ja grlila dečke ispod pazuha), a najviše se ubacujem da ispričam da sam morala 2 sata do ljubljane slušati kako će on tamo davati ejakulat, pa kakva je prostorija, pa šta ako neće ići, uh, morala sam tješiti, a na kraju je prebrzo izašao  :Smile:  , oduševili ga časopisi, možda ni to nije loša ideja-ponijeti nešto za ljepše druženje s čašicom ako već moraju tamo davati...(više me bilo strah zbog njega, baš kompliciraju)

----------


## AuroraBlu

Hvala na odgovorima.   :Smile:  Ovo za grijanje spermića ispod pazuha nisam znala, vrlo cool  8)

----------


## Gabi25

Mi nismo iz Zagreba pa nam ta mogućnost nošenja od odma ne dolazi u obzir... Ali hvala Bogu, mm nije radio nikakve probleme oko toga pa se nadam da ni neće  :Grin:

----------


## tlukaci5

ja se također slažem da u usporedbi šta mi žene prolazimo to njihovo davanje "priloga" je nula.
moj m nije pravio probleme samo što je da je bilo malo kompliciranije kada je prvi put išao jer si nije ponio nikakvo štivo,ali bilo bi zgodno da osiguraju neke poticajne časopise,ono kao u filmovima...  :Laughing:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ma mislim da smo mi još daleko od američkih filmova - što se tiče davanja uzoraka  :Smile:   MM ima traumu još od ranije kad je (ne vezano za IVF) morao dati uzorak u nekoj bolnici, pa mu je debela med.sestra kucala na vrata i požurivala ga jer je dosta muškaraca vani čekalo   :Laughing:

----------


## Gabi25

Cure nitko ništa ne piše na našoj temi, ima kakavih novosti??

Ja sam jučer zvala da pitam za ona savjetovanja, tako mi je dr. rekao ali još ništa ne znaju, rekli su mi da nazovem idući tjedan

----------


## mmaslacak

Bolje se ni ne raspituj   :Laughing:  
Ja sam od danas na Menopurima.

----------


## Gabi25

možda najbolje da se napravim blesava pa ono nitko mi nje rekao  :Laughing:  
znači uskoro prvi uzv??

----------


## mmaslacak

Pa u ponedjeljak, kad su folikulometrije   :Grin:

----------


## Anana1

ja vam se ipak ne pridružujem u ovom mjesecu...   :Crying or Very sad:  
mm pozitivan na streptokok b, popili smo sumamed, prekjučer dobila ali ništa ovaj mjesec. rekao Kuna da se javim početkom jedanaestog mjeseca i da kad popijemo antibiotik NE RADIMO VIŠE NIKAKVE NALAZE jer, kaže, uvijek će nam nešto naći... idemo u postupak sa idućim ciklusom i gotovo...
a dobro... ma meni se ide u postupak što prije ali ipak, nije li to malo riskantno??  :/

----------


## DinciP

Dobro jutro curke.
Evo da javim da sam u ponedjeljak bila na UZV i imam total od 7-8 folikula 9-10mm veličine, a endometrij je 6,5 mm. S obzirom da je to bio 6.dc. i da sam u sebe uštrcala 15 Gonala prije menge mislim da uopće nije loše. Osobito endo. Sutra sam na 2.uzv pa ćemo vidjeti. 
Pozdrav svima...

----------


## bebica2009

OHSS. Toliko o blagoj stimulaciji u mom slučaju.
U pon. sam bila na UZV. Preko 15 folikula na oba jajnika (18-12 mm). Dr.T. me poslao da vadim E2, smanjio na 1 amp. Menopura i sutradan na UZV, naravno jos narasli ( 19-16mm). Estardiol 14 992 pmol/L.
Odlučio dr. da prekidamo postupak, odn. uzela sam stopericu, slijedi aspiracija (11 DC), oplodnja i zamrzavanje. Kaze prerizicno bi bilo vratiti ista odmah.
Da li netko zna kada bih ja sada mogla ocekivati sljedeci korak? Znaci, nakon zamrzavanja? Da li to znaci da moram cekati par mjeseci da se tijelo odmori i smiri ili za FET to ne igra toliku ulogu?

----------


## nina1

> OHSS. Toliko o blagoj stimulaciji u mom slučaju.
> U pon. sam bila na UZV. Preko 15 folikula na oba jajnika (18-12 mm). Dr.T. me poslao da vadim E2, smanjio na 1 amp. Menopura i sutradan na UZV, naravno jos narasli ( 19-16mm). Estardiol 14 992 pmol/L.
> Odlučio dr. da prekidamo postupak, odn. uzela sam stopericu, slijedi aspiracija (11 DC), oplodnja i zamrzavanje. Kaze prerizicno bi bilo vratiti ista odmah.
> Da li netko zna kada bih ja sada mogla ocekivati sljedeci korak? Znaci, nakon zamrzavanja? Da li to znaci da moram cekati par mjeseci da se tijelo odmori i smiri ili za FET to ne igra toliku ulogu?


nisam ti imala FET tako da ti nažalost neznam odgovoriti ...
mislim da se nešto treba čekat ali ti stvarno nisam sigurna
javit će ti se sigurno cure koje znaju nešto više o tome ..

----------


## gričanka

> ...Da li netko zna kada bih ja sada mogla ocekivati sljedeci korak? Znaci, nakon zamrzavanja? Da li to znaci da moram cekati par mjeseci da se tijelo odmori i smiri ili za FET to ne igra toliku ulogu?


Bit će najbolje sve ovo pitati dr-a, ali vjerovatno te zasada još nije o tome informirao upravo stoga što se još nezna rezultat punkcije - dakle, nezna se koliko će biti zametaka, a u ovom dijelu pitanja o vremenu za odmaranje tijela zbog posljedica HS odgovor je vjerovatno DA, a dr će odrediti za koliko vremena ćeš ići po svoje eskimiće!
*Bebice,* želim ti puno sreće i ne brini, bit će sve u redu!   :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Ide li tko u petak gore pa da popijemo kavicu?   :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Tikice, ja sam u utorak gore. Još netko?

----------


## bebica2009

*nina1 i gričanka* hvala vam.
Nadam se da ce na kraju sve ispasti ok. Mora!

----------


## ksena28

*bebice2009* naravno da će sve ispasti ok, ne brini! HS je vrlo česta, barem dosad bila, nemaj straha.. to samo malo odgađa transfer, ali nije toliki bed! 
nego, aj nam nakon punkcije javi kakav je sad protokol oko zamrzavanja i oplodnje u slučaju HS... ovo je prvi takav case na forumu nakon donošenja zakona!

----------


## nina1

> *nina1 i gričanka* hvala vam.
> Nadam se da ce na kraju sve ispasti ok. Mora!


ma bit će ... držim fige    :Love:

----------


## ksena28

*bebice2009* naravno da će sve ispasti ok, ne brini! HS je vrlo česta, barem dosad bila, nemaj straha.. to samo malo odgađa transfer, ali nije toliki bed! 
nego, aj nam nakon punkcije javi kakav je sad protokol oko zamrzavanja i oplodnje u slučaju HS... ovo je prvi takav case na forumu nakon donošenja zakona!

----------


## Zeena

pozz zemske! 
ja sam danas bila na prvim konzultacijama u vinogradskoj i dobili smo lijepi popisic pretraga koje trebamo zbaviti, pa se onda javiti gore s nalazima... 
nije nista spominjao ona savjetovanja, a ja nisam nista ni pitala...   :Embarassed:  

sad idemo sa ganjanjem pretraga i nadam se da cemo to relativno brzo obaviti...  8) 

da, mi smo kandidati za icsi kako nam kaze doktor T. jedino kaj mm mora obaviti opet spermiogram iako je bio 1.10, pa sam doktora pitala dal je to prerano pa je rekao da nije. s obzirom da je njegova dijagnoza asthenoteratozoospermia, a kod mene je za sada sve ok. 

da, imam i pitanje... oprostite ako sam ga stavila na krivo mjesto... ali ako netko zna jel se bakterioloska obrada ejakulata obraduje isto u petrovoj kad i spermiogram ili to jos nekam drugdje budemo morali ici?  :?

----------


## nina1

> pozz zemske! 
> ja sam danas bila na prvim konzultacijama u vinogradskoj i dobili smo lijepi popisic pretraga koje trebamo zbaviti, pa se onda javiti gore s nalazima... 
> nije nista spominjao ona savjetovanja, a ja nisam nista ni pitala...   
> 
> sad idemo sa ganjanjem pretraga i nadam se da cemo to relativno brzo obaviti...  8) 
> 
> da, mi smo kandidati za icsi kako nam kaze doktor T. jedino kaj mm mora obaviti opet spermiogram iako je bio 1.10, pa sam doktora pitala dal je to prerano pa je rekao da nije. s obzirom da je njegova dijagnoza asthenoteratozoospermia, a kod mene je za sada sve ok. 
> 
> da, imam i pitanje... oprostite ako sam ga stavila na krivo mjesto... ali ako netko zna jel se bakterioloska obrada ejakulata obraduje isto u petrovoj kad i spermiogram ili to jos nekam drugdje budemo morali ici?  :?


pozdrav i tebi   :Bye:  
koje sve pretrage ti je dao? 
tomić ti priznaje spermiogram petrove ? mm je poslao na vv na spermigram  iako smo imali spermiogram petrove   :?  
možda je sad to po novom ... 
za bakteriološku pretragu u zg ti neznam , mi smo to obavili u vž-u

----------


## Zeena

da, cak je i napisao ili vv ili petrova i to na povijest bolesti i na onaj papir s popisom pretraga.  :/ 

a popis pretraga ja moram homone vaditi, krvnu grupu i rh faktor i markere hep b i c, hiv 1,hiv 2, vdrl , a mm sve sto pise...  8)  znaci opet spermiogram, bakteriolosku analizu ejakulata i sve ove krvne pretrage kao i ja.   :Smile:  

ali ja definitvno nema snase da idem na vv posto citam kakvo je cekanje za spermiogram... ovako je sve gotovo taj dan...   :Wink:  

a bas me muci ova bakterioloska obrada...  :?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena,* za bakteriološku analizu ejakulata nosiš u mikrobiološki laboratorij ili u Rockfellerovu 12 (čeka se 2 tjedna) ili Mirogojsku 16 na HZZJZ (gotovo za 4-5 dana), i znam da je na sv.Duhu gotovo za 7 dana. Znači, svugdje gdje je mb laboratorij. Ili u Petrovu, naravno.

----------


## nina1

> a bas me muci ova bakterioloska obrada...  :?


eh da , na vv se spermigram čeka mjesec i više dana a nalaz za bakteriološku obradu smo čekali oko tjedan-dva u mikrobiološkiom labaratoriju...
i ja mislim da će ti to na petrovoj biti brže gotovo ... 
probaj pitati cure koje su na potpomognutoj u petrovoj vjerojatno znaju više o toj bakteriološkoj obradi u petrovom labu

----------


## Zeena

hvala vam...   :Love:  
budem ja nazvala petrovu pa cu se raspitati...   :Embarassed:  
sigurna sam da vole takve sa tisucu pitanja...   :Laughing:  

vec vidim odusevljenje na mm kad mu kazem da ce morati vise od jednom...   :Rolling Eyes:  

a da, i nadam se da ce s-gram biti malo bolji... ipak ga kljukam sa maticnom...   :Grin:

----------


## angelina1505

Nama je dr.T. bio obrazložio ponavljanje spermiograma time da oni moraju imat nalaz iz dvije različite ustanove.

----------


## Zeena

sad tko ce ga znati za taj spermiogram...  :/ 
sad sam bas jos jednom pogledala... i sve sam dobro rekla isto pise i u povijesti bolesti i na onom papiru na kojem su pretrage u zagradi... 

i ne kuzim zasto bi se razlikovali spermiogrami iz drugih ustanova... :?

----------


## mmaslacak

A svaki doktor hoće iz svoje ustanove, meni recimo iz Petove izgleda najdetaljniji, VV onako li la, a Sv.Duh ja se smijala, bezz.
Najbrže ti je Petrova.

----------


## reny123

]pozdrav i tebi   :Bye:  
koje sve pretrage ti je dao? 
tomić ti priznaje spermiogram petrove ? mm je poslao na vv na spermigram  iako smo imali spermiogram petrove   :?  
možda je sad to po novom ... 
za bakteriološku pretragu u zg ti neznam , mi smo to obavili u vž-u[/quote]


Dr. T. je priznao prošli tjedan spermiogram MM iz petrove. Rađen je u veljači ove godine. Vjerojatno zato jer je u redu, ali ga je ipak poslao na bakteriološku analizu ejakulata.

----------


## Gabi25

Ja sam danas dobila mengu i od ponedjeljka krećem s kolmifenima :D 
I kreće naš prvi postupak  :Heart:  
Prvi uzv 11dc u nedjelju- doktor je dežuran

----------


## DinciP

Da i ja prijavim današnji UZV.
9 DC - 8 folikula, 12-13mm, endometrij 8,5mm. Vrlo sam, very zadovoljna...
Slijedeći UZV u subotu. Šta volim u Vinogradskoj šta primaju subotom i nedjeljom.

----------


## DinciP

Imam jedno pitanje.
Mogu li s inekcijom od Gonala miksati Menopur. Znate kako kod Gonala inekcija već ima otopinu, a kako mi je ostalo tih inekcija iskoristila bih s Menopurom.

----------


## tikica_69

Mozes....to je najobicnija fizioloska otopina

----------


## DinciP

A šta'š kad ne znam, bolje pitati. Hvala

----------


## Aurora*

> Imam jedno pitanje.
> Mogu li s inekcijom od Gonala miksati Menopur. Znate kako kod Gonala inekcija već ima otopinu, a kako mi je ostalo tih inekcija iskoristila bih s Menopurom.


I ja sam imala istu dilemu kao i ti. Odgovor sam probala pronaci na temi _samodavanje injekcija_, na 10. str.

U glavnom, pretrazujuci izmedju ostalog i po internetu nisam mogla sa sigurnoscu zakljuciti da se zaista radi o istoj otopini. (Cak sam probala jednu i drugu i zakljucila da je jedna slana, dok druga nije   :Grin:  ). Tako da sam tu dilemu rijesila na nacin opisan ovdje:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...223681#2223681

----------


## maca2

Evo ja danas bila u Vinogradskoj kod dr. T - došla oko 13h i ni' žive duše   :Grin:  , samo dr. sestre i ja.
Pogledao moje nalaze iz SLO ( Ljubljana/Postojna ) i prokomentirao da ne zna zašto su mi dali i citrotide uz menopure, valjda da mi uzmu više novca kaže   :Sad:  
Uglavnom kaže da dođem sljedeći utorak na uzv ( 9 dan ciklusa ) pa da vidimo što se događa - možda budemo pokušali prirodnjak, jedini problem je što nema biologa 30.,31. i 1.  :/ 
Nije me tražio da vadim ništa od novih nalaza, baš me čudi i još sam ga pitala a on kaže što se njega tiče ne treba  :? , ja sam mislila da će mi dati da vadim hrpu briseva i nalaza kao ono ništa - nije niti spominjao nikakvo pravno/psihološko savjetovanje niti test na hiv, sifilis...
Sve u svemu prošlo bolje nego sam se nadala i možda već ubrzo budem opet u postupku  :D

----------


## DinciP

*Aurora*, tvoje probavanje otopine je prekomično. Legendarna si. 
Ideja o korištenju Gonalovih šprica, a Menopurovog otapala je super i tako ću i ja napraviti...

----------


## tikica_69

Femara, 9.dc, 3 folikula, lijevo 15mm, desno 15 i 14mm, end. 6,5mm - u pon. ponovno UZV i vjerojatno stoperica....eto, moj danasnji izvjestaj

----------


## angelina1505

:D  Meni to dobro zvuči!

Ja ću danas krenuti (ubosti se)   :Smile:  .

----------


## tikica_69

Pa....endic je dosta tanak  :/

----------


## angelina1505

A gle, znam da se za Femaru drži da ne tanji endometrij toliko kao klomifen, ali ja mislim da ako doktor procijeni da ti je pretanak da će ti dat onu injekciju. To jest, imam osjećaj da oni to uopće ne doživljavaju kao problem.

Jel ti što rekao o tom?

----------


## tikica_69

Ne...ma ionako nemam dobar feeling oko ovog postupka pa uopce ne polazem neke nade....ovo je tek toliko da se nesto dogadja do MB  :Grin:

----------


## ksena28

> Ne...ma ionako nemam dobar feeling oko ovog postupka pa uopce ne polazem neke nade....ovo je tek toliko da se nesto dogadja do MB


zato bi se mogla i iznenaditi. to ti od   :Heart:  želim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## angelina1505

Da, da   :Smile:  !

----------


## bebica2009

Evo mog malog doprinosa za lakše razumijevanje novog Zakona u praksi.
Znači, ako se dogodi hiperstimulacija vrši se zamrzavanje max tri zametka, budući da se samo tri mogu oploditi (iako sam imala tracak nade kada je vec ovakva situacija bila).
Jučer mi je bila punkcija. 16 j.s. 13 je odmah zamrznuto, a 3 mi je oplodio. Jos cu u ponedjeljak javiti razinu estradiola, pa ako bude u padu mozda ce cak u utorak i biti transfer. Koliko će mi vratit, kaze biolog ovisi kakve kvalitete bude, ali da ce napraviti sto je najbolje za mene. 
Ako se OHSS ne smiri u utorak slijedi zamrzavanje.
Eto ukratko, cure moje.

----------


## nina1

> Pa....endic je dosta tanak  :/


nije ti rekao da počneš s estrofemom ? ili estrofem smije samo nakon transfera ?

----------


## nina1

> Evo mog malog doprinosa za lakše razumijevanje novog Zakona u praksi.
> Znači, ako se dogodi hiperstimulacija vrši se zamrzavanje max tri zametka, budući da se samo tri mogu oploditi (iako sam imala tracak nade kada je vec ovakva situacija bila).
> Jučer mi je bila punkcija. 16 j.s. 13 je odmah zamrznuto, a 3 mi je oplodio. Jos cu u ponedjeljak javiti razinu estradiola, pa ako bude u padu mozda ce cak u utorak i biti transfer. Koliko će mi vratit, kaze biolog ovisi kakve kvalitete bude, ali da ce napraviti sto je najbolje za mene. 
> Ako se OHSS ne smiri u utorak slijedi zamrzavanje.
> Eto ukratko, cure moje.


držim ti fige  i puno ~~~~~~~~~ za mogući transfer  
što su ti još rekli za te zamrznute stanice , znači na vinogradskoj ih već zamrzavaju?

----------


## bebica2009

Da, draga! Zamrzavaju.
Jadne moj napacene stanice, sta li ce s njima biti?

----------


## ksena28

dakle, zamrzavaju u Vinogradskoj? viš viš... baš me zanima tko će bit prva trudnjača iz smrznutih stanica   :Cekam:

----------


## nina1

> Da, draga! Zamrzavaju.
> Jadne moj napacene stanice, sta li ce s njima biti?


ah nažalost mislim da za j.s. nitko ne zna pošto je to još dosta eksperimentalno , međutim dobro je da su ih smrznuli nego bacili 

evo bezbroj ~~~~~~~~ da sve to skupa ispadne jedno velikom betom!   :Love:

----------


## nela.

ja sam prošli put pila estrofem od dana kad je bila štoperica pa skroz do bete

----------


## Gabi25

tikice da baš ovaj ciklus bez očekivanja bude dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~~

jel istina da endo mora biti min 7 mm za implantaciju?? ako je tako još se on stigne podebljati

----------


## AuroraBlu

Bebice, jesi li dobila anesteziju za punkciju 16 j.stanica?

----------


## Dodirko

*bebica2009*  kako izgleda sama punkcija u Vinogradskoj?

da li se dobije što pritiv bolova?

----------


## Gabi25

> *bebica2009*  kako izgleda sama punkcija u Vinogradskoj?
> 
> da li se dobije što pritiv bolova?


to i mene zanima...

cure imam jedno pitanje- možda je glupo ali eto- sve moram provjeriti- da li je poželjno da prije punkcije i davanja spermića apstinencija bude 3-5 dana kao prije spermiograma kako bi plivači bili najkvalitetniji?? jel vi to prakticirate??   :Embarassed:

----------


## milivoj73

to se na VV podrazumjeva...

----------


## nina1

ja sam bila u postupku 05/09 i dobila sam koktelčić tramala i mislim apaurina , to je bilo još po starom zakonu i  mislim da se nije promjenilo

a za apstinenciju se nemogu sad sjetiti da je doktor izričito tražio ali kod nas je bila apstinencija 3 dana

----------


## Gabi25

sad sam malo proguglala pa sam našla da se preporučuje apstinencija 3 dana, u svakom slučaju ne više od 7 dana zbog kvalitete spermija

nina1 jel te taj koktelčić omamio? jel boljelo? koliko si imala folikula??

----------


## nina1

> sad sam malo proguglala pa sam našla da se preporučuje apstinencija 3 dana, u svakom slučaju ne više od 7 dana zbog kvalitete spermija
> 
> nina1 jel te taj koktelčić omamio? jel boljelo? koliko si imala folikula??


imala sam 10 js , kokletčić me je malo omamio , samo me malo, ali stvarno malo, zaboljelo u jednom trenu ...
moje iskustvo s punkcijom stvarno je ok... naravno da je tome pomogao koktelčić... ali to je sve individualno , ovisi o pragu boli, smještaju folikula ...

----------


## bebica2009

Dobila sam nesto. Sestra je rekla da je to lokalna, al ne mogu reci da je bilo bas bezbolno (mozda zbog velikog broja folikula). No, stisneš zube i to je to. Sestra me toliko ishvalila kako sam sve to podnjela (ne znam jel tako inace ili je kod mene bas bilo vrijedno pohvale). Poslije su mi sestre ponudile inekciju protiv bolova sto sam onda i prihvatila. Dobila albumin i odlezala neko vrijeme, dok se nije malo smirio stomak.
Dosla sam oko 8h, smjestila u sobu, ali sama punkcija je bila oko 9h.
Ne znam jer mi je prva punkcija, ali ja to vise i ne bih ponavljala. Iskreno!

----------


## gričanka

> ...Ne znam jer mi je prva punkcija, ali ja to vise i ne bih ponavljala. Iskreno!


Nećeš morati,... jer će ovaj postupak uroditi plodom   :Wink:  
 :Love:

----------


## mmaslacak

> sad sam malo proguglala pa sam našla da se preporučuje apstinencija 3 dana, u svakom slučaju ne više od 7 dana zbog kvalitete spermija


Onda MM bolje da krene sa apstinencijom odmah, jer je najbolji spremiogram (onaj prvi) bio nakon 14 dana aps.
Nismo znali   :Laughing: 
Al svaki doktor pohvali, veli: vidi ovaj, tu je bio bolji!
A kad vide dane, samo zašute.

----------


## Gabi25

> Gabi25 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sad sam malo proguglala pa sam našla da se preporučuje apstinencija 3 dana, u svakom slučaju ne više od 7 dana zbog kvalitete spermija
> 
> 
> Onda MM bolje da krene sa apstinencijom odmah, jer je najbolji spremiogram (onaj prvi) bio nakon 14 dana aps.
> Nismo znali  
> Al svaki doktor pohvali, veli: vidi ovaj, tu je bio bolji!
> A kad vide dane, samo zašute.


  :Laughing:  
a i mi znamo zbunit doktore

----------


## reny123

Cure, javljajte novosti. Novi tjedan je počeo. Koja će nas prva razveseliti? :D  :D

----------


## tikica_69

Stanje kod mene je katastroficno….2 folikula su se krenula susiti i vec su se smanjili 1 – 1,5mm. Ovaj jos jedan je danas na 18mm, endometrij je 8,2mm.
Uopce nista ne izgleda dobro. Danas bi trebala u 21 uzeti stopericu ali je jos uopce premisljam hocu li ici u postupak.
MM je pod temperaturom, da je stanje imalo bolje radili bi IVF zbog toga sto ce temperatura utjecati sad na spermice, s obzirom da od mojih folikula nista,
dr. kaze da je AIH jedina opcija koju bi on uopce sada radio u ovoj situaciji.

----------


## Gabi25

tikice žao mi je  :Love:  
možda da ipak probate sa AIH, nemate šta izgubiti...

ja sam danas krenula sa klomifenima, 2 dnevno do petka i u nedjelju prvi uzv. jako se veselim a opet imam i neki strah da li će biti folikula, paranoja me hvata da ne puknu prije vremena... svašta nešto...

----------


## nina1

> Stanje kod mene je katastroficno….2 folikula su se krenula susiti i vec su se smanjili 1 – 1,5mm. Ovaj jos jedan je danas na 18mm, endometrij je 8,2mm.
> Uopce nista ne izgleda dobro. Danas bi trebala u 21 uzeti stopericu ali je jos uopce premisljam hocu li ici u postupak.
> MM je pod temperaturom, da je stanje imalo bolje radili bi IVF zbog toga sto ce temperatura utjecati sad na spermice, s obzirom da od mojih folikula nista,
> dr. kaze da je AIH jedina opcija koju bi on uopce sada radio u ovoj situaciji.


tikica ~~~~~~~da ti baš zbog svega što te zadesilo ovaj puta baš taj 
postupak biti dobitni .....   :Love:

----------


## angelina1505

Ma nista te ne kosta Tikica, sad jos stopericu uzet.... 

Mislis da ti poslije ne bude zao ako nisi?

Iako ne kuzim, kao da ne rade IVF u prirodnom, kada je isti samo jedna js?!

----------


## bebica2009

> ja sam danas krenula sa klomifenima, 2 dnevno do petka i u nedjelju prvi uzv.


Draga Gabi, drago mi je da si eto i ti započela sa svojim postupkom. Samo ako ti DC na koji trebas raditi UZV pada na nedjelju, moras nazvati i reci sestrama, pa ti ga uglavnom pomaknu sljedeci dan. Pitaj kako to onda mijenja i protokol!

----------


## Gabi25

bebica 2009 čula sam se ja s doktorom K. 1dc i rekao mi je da je u nedjelju dežuran i da dođem na uzv
hvala na brizi  :Love:

----------


## bebica2009

Ah, so!
Onda ti samo zelim sreću!   :Love:

----------


## Dodirko

Tikica... uzmi štopericu i ako ovaj folikul bude još tamo inzistiraj na IVF-u.

Ne vidim razlog da ga ne rade ako je sve OK sa folikulom.
A to ako je njemu više posla... to se nas ne tiće. Naprotiv!


Sretno!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Jel bio danas netko gore? Koji je doktor bio? Ja sam sutra u 9 na redu, još netko?

----------


## Gabi25

> Ah, so!
> Onda ti samo zelim sreću!


Hvala ti, i ja tebi želim isto  :Love:  
AuroraBlu jesu došli tvoji nalazi briseva? Jel sve ok??

----------


## narnija

cure ja ću poludit, trebam dobiti mengu i krenuti sa klomifenima i aihom a kasni mi već pet dana, test naravno negativan,....nikada mi ne kasni ....što se zbilo nemam pojma ...ide mi već na živce to išćekivanje jedva čekam da krenem sa postupcima ...a imala sam neku upalu i stavljala sam vaginalete pa možda zbog toga..  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Podigla danas nalaz i riješila se ureaplazme, uh  :D 
Narnija, nema ti to veze s vaginaletama, to ti je od stresa, ništa ne brini, doći će m.  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

AuroraBlu super za nalaz :D 
narnija i ja bi rekla da je od stresa, ja sam se tog bojala ali meni je sa sreća uranila. evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije dođe

----------


## maca2

Dr. T mi je rekao da dođem 9. dan ciklusa na uzv da se vidi ima li folikula za prirodni icsi. Problem je da je sutra nikako ne mogu doći, sad su mi javili da sam sutra neophodna na poslu   :Evil or Very Mad:   - jel' problem ako dođem 10. dan na ultrazvuk? Čini mi se da je dr. nešto i spominjao da dođem 9.-10. dan na uzv ali je na papiru napisao sutrašnji datum, nadam se da nije veliki problem ako dođem dan kasnije..

----------


## NinaB

pozzz...

Nije me bilo dugoa ali vas citam curice...
ja sam od sutra na klomifenima jel jos netko samnom??? ja sam od 5- 9 dana...u subotu mi pada 9 dan...Znaci u ponedeljka bi trebala na ULZ ili???
Rekao mi je dr. K da ga nazovem ali kako sam bila na prpuhivanju sve sam zaboravila kada da dodem na Ultrazvuk  :Rolling Eyes:  
Ovo je valjda prvi mjesec kada sam jedva cekala mengu..cak me dragi pitao kaj ti nemas ovaj mjesec pms jer sam bila sva u iscekivanju da sto prije dode pa sam zaboravila na bol i psihu  :Grin:  

hvala curke i naravno SRETNO.....

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB tu smo negdje onda- ja sam danas počela sa klomifenima 5-9dc. Meni je dr. Kuna rekao uzv 10-12 dc pa kad sam ga zvala dogovorili se za uzv 11 dc jer je tada on gore. Tebi je onda u ponedjeljak 11 dc pa odi onda... Juuuupi, skupa ćemo čekati :D 

maca2 mislim da nije nikakav problem da dođeš na uzv 10dc

----------


## Dodirko

Tikica... nadam se da je choragon spreman.
Ne treba ništa više od jednog dobrog folikula. A zašto ne bi bio baš sada?

----------


## mmaslacak

> Danas bi trebala u 21 uzeti stopericu ali je jos uopce premisljam hocu li ici u postupak.


Tik tak, tik tak! Nemoj da ne bi! Idemo zajedno betu vaditi   :Love:

----------


## NinaB

> NinaB tu smo negdje onda- ja sam danas počela sa klomifenima 5-9dc. Meni je dr. Kuna rekao uzv 10-12 dc pa kad sam ga zvala dogovorili se za uzv 11 dc jer je tada on gore. Tebi je onda u ponedjeljak 11 dc pa odi onda... Juuuupi, skupa ćemo čekati :D 
> 
> maca2 mislim da nije nikakav problem da dođeš na uzv 10dc


morat cu nema mi druge u nedelju sigurno nije gore...zvat cu ga sutra pa se dogovoriti sa njim..nadam se da smo gore zajedno i u isto vrijeme :D  :D ...jedva cekam....moram i po uputnicu... :/ 

jel ide jos netko samnom i Gabi???

----------


## NinaB

opet ja....
curke jucer mi prestala menga...zavrsila danas ujutro poila 1 klomifen i imam izljev..jel to ok ili????

 :?  :?  :?

----------


## Gabi25

A koliko ti inače traje menga? Jer bila normalne jačine ili??
Ne vjerujem da ti je to od klomifena, ipak si popila samo jedan...

Ako se nastavi ja bi nazvala doktora i pitala

----------


## NinaB

> A koliko ti inače traje menga? Jer bila normalne jačine ili??
> Ne vjerujem da ti je to od klomifena, ipak si popila samo jedan...
> 
> Ako se nastavi ja bi nazvala doktora i pitala


Pa bila mi je dosta jaka... traje 3 dana...mozda se nesto poremetilo-ako se nastavi zvat cu ga...
Sad sam zvala odijel ( mob od Kune mi je doma) da se narucim za ponedeljak za ulz Gabi jer znas da je on u ponedeljak iz dezurstva????

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nina, javi se obavezno doktoru.
Ja sam bila jutros gore, i dobila sam protokol: menopuri 2.i 3.dc po 3, 4.5.6.i 7.dan po 2.

----------


## DinciP

Ja sam danas bila na punkciji. 3 oplođena jajašca; više niti ne može ( glupi glupi zakon ). Zaboravila sam pitati hoće li zamrznuti višak jajnih, iako mislim da od toga nikakve koristi. Ako bude sve u redu u četvrtak transfer. To je jer dragog našeg biologa nema od petka pa se ne može čekati kako bi zametci napredovali.

----------


## Gabi25

> Gabi25 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A koliko ti inače traje menga? Jer bila normalne jačine ili??
> Ne vjerujem da ti je to od klomifena, ipak si popila samo jedan...
> 
> Ako se nastavi ja bi nazvala doktora i pitala
> 
> 
> ...


Znam, čula sam se s njim.
DinciP jel bila bolna punkcija? Jesi dobila kakav koktelčić?? Koliko je bilo jajnih stanica?
Ako sam dobro shvatila biologa nema od petka do ponedjeljka? Jel tako?

----------


## DinciP

Dobiješ nekakvu injekciju neposredno prije punkcije i u roku par sekundi te zamanta u glavi. Punkcija je bila bolna, ali čim završi s njom prođu i bolovi tako da se da izdržati. A poslije odmaraš u sobi nekih sat vremena. Ma baš sam se odmorila...
Ne znam koliko sam imala jaja jer mi nisu rekli. Na uzv sam imala 7-8 folikula. A svejedno je kad mogu oploditi samo 3 jaja. 
I da, Dr. Dejana nema od petka do ponedjeljka.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Dincip, jel ti Tomić radio punkciju danas?
Gabi, čula sam kad si zvala, ja bila u čekaonici kad ti je sestra na telefon rekla da ga u pon.ujutro zaustaviš nakon dežurstva   :Smile:

----------


## mmaslacak

Ma kakva mi je to injekcija ako te zamanta u glavi, a i dalje boli?
To bi ja prije rekla agonija..
DinciP i ja sam gore u četvrtak al na punkciji..
Baš me strah sada..

----------


## DinciP

Dr. Tomić je radio punkciju. Kao i svaki postupak do sada. On je super, stalno anaimira kako bi percepcija bolova bila manja... Bilo nas tri, rano ujutro prije 8.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ok. Jesi li si štopericu sama dala ili se može doći u bolnicu?

----------


## Gabi25

> Dincip, jel ti Tomić radio punkciju danas?
> Gabi, čula sam kad si zvala, ja bila u čekaonici kad ti je sestra na telefon rekla da ga u pon.ujutro zaustaviš nakon dežurstva


Nisam to bila ja, to je vjerojatno bila NinaB  :Smile:  
Ja sam se s njim čula prošli tjedan 1dc

Po mom računanju meni bi punkcija mogla biti negdje drugu srijedu ili četvrtak i već me strah :shock:

----------


## DinciP

Mislim da je u injekciji nekav koktel za smirenje. Svakako osječaš folikule kad ti ih aspirira. Puno ovisi i o tome kako su smješteni. Meni je večina bila ok, malo boli, a par njih koma. Ali nije to tako strašno. Traje par minuta i kad je gotovo više ne boli... Ipak je to individualno.

----------


## mmaslacak

Jadna mi majka! Bolje onda da ja popijem kavu ujutro i nek naživo rade, barem da uživam u nečem   :Laughing:

----------


## DinciP

Sad sam dobila Ovitrelle za štopericu i kako se ona daje u trbuh dao mi je muž ( tj. momak ) kao i Gonale do sada. A kad sam imala Choragon a on ide u guzu, išla bi u Vinogradsku na ginekologiju da mi je daju.

----------


## DinciP

A ja ti baš ne preporučujem punkciju u stimuliranom ciklusu na živo. Tko zna kako tek boli bez ičega. Ipak je tu dosta folikula. 1 se da izdržati, ali njih 5-6-7... Nije loše kad te zamantaju...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Dincip, hvala na info. I sad kad si probala obje štoperice, kakvi su ti dojmovi? Meni piše da nabavim ili jednu ili drugu.

----------


## DinciP

Ovitrelle mi je svakako zgodnija jer je mogu sama dati i ne moram navečer ići u bolnicu i tako to. Injekcija Ovitrella je pripremljena, nema nikakvog miksanja ampule i otopine, samo bocneš i to je to.. Nuspojave nisam imala na nijednoj. Da slijedeći put imam pravo izbora svakako bih uzela Ovitrelle.

----------


## mmaslacak

Zamataće se meni odmah čim legnem na stol, kad mi krv vade, ja se iskomiram od one igle, moram malo leći poslije.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Hvala ti i sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## DinciP

mmaslacak, i ja sam ti takva. Donedavno ( a to znači dok zbog postupaka nisam miljon puta izvadila krv pa sam se kao nešto navikla ) sam i ja morala sjesti nakon vađenja krvi. Mrzim igle, da slučajno pogledam kako je zabada u moju kožu pala bi u nesvjest samo tako. Ja okrećem glavu, zatvaram oči i stiskam zube...

----------


## nina1

cure to vam je onda strah i bolovi  nastali od straha od igle ... 

joj, nemojte plašiti one kojima tek slijedi punkcija   :Laughing:  

tomić je na glasu da ima najlakšu ruku što se punkcije tiče....

meni je punkcija kod njega bila super , išla bi svaki dan  kad bi bila tako malo bolna

više me boli kad mi onom debelom iglom kopaju po ruci tražeći venu   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## angelina1505

Punkcija boli i pod tim koktelom, ja bi rekla da je to dolantin. Mislim da su tako nešto spominjale, a sjećam se da su mi i na porodu to davali. Ne pomaže previše, ali malo ipak da.

Ali boli samo taj čas aspiracije, ništa specijalno.

Ovitrelle je i meni bolji, sve je pripremljeno, i supkutano je a Choragon je intramuskularno, znači "moraš" u bolnicu. I na Choragonu sam ovulirala, a na Ovitrellu nisam. Tako ja to cijenim po sebi   :Grin:  .

A gdje nam je tikica? Nadam se da je sve u redu   :Love:  .

----------


## tikica_69

Tu sam   :Grin:  
Jel netko sutra gore?   :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Tikice, šta si odlučila za sutra?

Mislila sam da se 36 sati nakon štoperice definitivno ovulira... uh znači i reakciju na ovu ili onu štopericu moramo isprobati zapravo...

----------


## tikica_69

MM je odlucio da idemo...ja nisam sretna s time. Sinoc mi je dao stopericu, sutra sam u 8 gore.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ma dobro ste odlučili, šteta je ne probati... nikad ne znaš...
Držim fige!

----------


## sbonetic

*tikica_69* sretno sutra!

----------


## NinaB

> Dincip, jel ti Tomić radio punkciju danas?
> Gabi, čula sam kad si zvala, ja bila u čekaonici kad ti je sestra na telefon rekla da ga u pon.ujutro zaustaviš nakon dežurstva


jajjajaka :D sam Zvala....ali cul sam se sa Kunom i reko mi je da mi nesmijemo cekati nego onako kako smo se dogovorili 10 dan i u nedelju sam gore kod njega jos bolje...osim sta Gabi necemo se vidjeti :/ ...
Koliko se obicno puta ide na ulz? kolko sam ja njega shvatila 2 puta prije inseminacije? :? pa onda 14 dan inseminacija...
Inace krvarenje se malo smanjilo...pa mu to niti nisam spominjala da me ne odgodi za iduci ciklus mozda...  :Razz:  

TKICA SRETNO DRAGA  :Heart:

----------


## NinaB

> Jadna mi majka! Bolje onda da ja popijem kavu ujutro i nek naživo rade, barem da uživam u nečem


sretno draga  :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Bebica2009 i Mmaslačak*, dobila sam isti protokol kao i vi. Koliko godina imate, ako smijem pitati?  :Embarassed:  
Bebice, ma zapravo ti je to s hs super i ispalo jer su ti ih smrzli i fino će ti ih vratit u sljedećem ciklusu kad tijelo bude smireno. Čitala sam da su to u Americi najuspješniji protokoli: ništa ne vraćaju  u stimuliranom ciklusu, nego se ide na FET u idućim.
Maslačak, samo hrabro sutra!

----------


## mmaslacak

U četvrtak sam na punkciji, jadna sam mislla da je srijeda, ja bi to sve ubrzala   :Laughing:  
Imam 27 punih   :Grin:  
Desno imam 17/16/16/15
Lijevo imam 15/15
Endometrij 9mm
Vidjećemo koliko će biti jajnih stanica.

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Imam 27 punih


Mmaslačak, mlada si kao maslačak   :Smile:  Moje godine su u potpisu.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Pardon, sad su u potpisu   :Smile:

----------


## Dodirko

*tikica_69*   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je folikulić još tu, da punkcija ne boli, da spermići znaju što treba napraviti, da iz ovog postupka stigne vaša beba!   :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

> AuroraBlu prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dincip, jel ti Tomić radio punkciju danas?
> Gabi, čula sam kad si zvala, ja bila u čekaonici kad ti je sestra na telefon rekla da ga u pon.ujutro zaustaviš nakon dežurstva  
> 
> 
> jajjajaka :D sam Zvala....ali cul sam se sa Kunom i reko mi je da mi nesmijemo cekati nego onako kako smo se dogovorili 10 dan i u nedelju sam gore kod njega jos bolje...osim sta Gabi necemo se vidjeti :/ ...


  :Laughing:   nas dvije nikak da se skužimo- i ja sam u nedjelju gore kod Kune pa se možda vidimo. Ja sam oko 9 tamo.
Tikice sretno danas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mmaslacak za sutra~~~~~~~~~~ da punkcija ne bude bolna

----------


## thaia28

samo da pozdravim i zavibriram za sve vas u postupcima u Vinogradskoj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  

cure, punkcije kod dr Tomića ne morate se bojati, prošla sam ruke 5 doktora (dobro, jednom je bilo pod općom anestezijom) i on definitivno ima najnježniju ruku od svih, a sestre su divne i cijelo vrijeme su uz vas..

puno sreće svima   :Kiss:

----------


## NinaB

jajjajaka :D sam Zvala....ali cul sam se sa Kunom i reko mi je da mi nesmijemo cekati nego onako kako smo se dogovorili 10 dan i u nedelju sam gore kod njega jos bolje...osim sta Gabi necemo se vidjeti :/ ...[/quote]
 :Laughing:   nas dvije nikak da se skužimo- i ja sam u nedjelju gore kod Kune pa se možda vidimo. Ja sam oko 9 tamo.
Tikice sretno danas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mmaslacak za sutra~~~~~~~~~~ da punkcija ne bude bolna[/quote]

i ja sam u nedelju ok znaci mozda se vidimo nharavno i ja sam u 9 h  :Laughing:  
ima jos netko u 9 h 8) 

Gabi i kada onda opet ulz???znas mozda?

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB ne znam, valjda ovisi o tome koliki će biti folikuli...
 :Laughing:  a on sve naruči u 9

----------


## maca2

Ja upravo stigla iz Vinogradeske i još sam u šoku! :shock: 
Bila na uzv 10.dan da vidi dr.T što se kod mene događa u prirodnom ciklusu i jesam li kandidat za takav postupak - do sada imala samo stimulirane.
Kaže imamo jedan vrlo dobar folikul veličine 20x16mm i endometrij od 9,6mm. Dobila odmah štopericu i sutra u 15h MM i ja trebamo doći na aspiraciju  :D 
Tako sam neplanirano ponovno upala u postupak a mislila sam da sam gotova za ovu godinu...

----------


## nina1

> Ja upravo stigla iz Vinogradeske i još sam u šoku! :shock: 
> Bila na uzv 10.dan da vidi dr.T što se kod mene događa u prirodnom ciklusu i jesam li kandidat za takav postupak - do sada imala samo stimulirane.
> Kaže imamo jedan vrlo dobar folikul veličine 20x16mm i endometrij od 9,6mm. Dobila odmah štopericu i sutra u 15h MM i ja trebamo doći na aspiraciju  :D 
> Tako sam neplanirano ponovno upala u postupak a mislila sam da sam gotova za ovu godinu...


maca SUPER !
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za posupak !

----------


## DinciP

Ej curke.. 
Evo da prijavim svoje razočaranje. Čula se s biologom i kaže da situacija ( jučer nakon punkcije ) nije baš sjajna i da nije siguran da ćemo imati što za vratiti. Sutra sam gore, ali po svemu sudeći do transfera neće ni doći...
Od početka postupka sam skeptična prema uspjehu, ali kad doznaš da ništa od svega svejedno se opet iznova razočaraš i rastužiš... Čini mi se da se nikad neću unaprijed pripremiti na neuspjeh, uvijek je bolan. A dobro, biti će prije ili kasnije.

----------


## nina1

> Ej curke.. 
> Evo da prijavim svoje razočaranje. Čula se s biologom i kaže da situacija ( jučer nakon punkcije ) nije baš sjajna i da nije siguran da ćemo imati što za vratiti. Sutra sam gore, ali po svemu sudeći do transfera neće ni doći...
> Od početka postupka sam skeptična prema uspjehu, ali kad doznaš da ništa od svega svejedno se opet iznova razočaraš i rastužiš... Čini mi se da se nikad neću unaprijed pripremiti na neuspjeh, uvijek je bolan. A dobro, biti će prije ili kasnije.


ej DinciP ...   :Love:  
možda će ipak ispasti ok .... 
to ti je iz onog postupka koji si trebala ići u beč ?
ako ti ne uspije sad (za što još uvijek ne trebaš gubiti nadu) slijedeći put će biti sve po propisima i ok    :Love:

----------


## DinciP

Hvala na tješenju i da, ovo je nastavak iz Beća... Gotovo sam sigurna da ništa od ovog postupka, ali sutra će se to potvrditi pa ćemo planirati za dalje.
Mislim da je najveći problem tu ograničenje oplodnje na 3 jajne stanice. Sigurno bi ostala koja za transfer da nije toga.. Zadnji put sam od njih 6, imala 3 oplođene koje su mi i transferirane. Sad slična situacija i tko može reći da nisu od njih 7 baš izabrane 3 koje nemaju kvalitetu za daljnji razvoj.

----------


## nina1

> Hvala na tješenju i da, ovo je nastavak iz Beća... Gotovo sam sigurna da ništa od ovog postupka, ali sutra će se to potvrditi pa ćemo planirati za dalje.
> Mislim da je najveći problem tu ograničenje oplodnje na 3 jajne stanice. Sigurno bi ostala koja za transfer da nije toga.. Zadnji put sam od njih 6, imala 3 oplođene koje su mi i transferirane. Sad slična situacija i tko može reći da nisu od njih 7 baš izabrane 3 koje nemaju kvalitetu za daljnji razvoj.


u potpunosti te razumijem, imala sam isti slučaj od 7 js 3 dan jedva ostale 3 pa nije bilo ništa...
s novim zakonom ih ni neću imati 7 a upitno je kakve će mi i kvalitete biti...
šanse za trudnoću su nam jako smanjene  bez obzira što drugi "stručnjaci" pričali o tome    :Sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Dincip, nemoj se uzrujavati, što bude bude - ako ne ovaj put, možda u idućem ciklusu kao Maca   :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Mi napravili inseminaciju, biolog zadovoljan spermiogramom, i on i dr.Kuna daju 12-18% sansi za ovo. 
Sto se tice onih mojih folikula, kaze Kuna da uopce ne mora znaciti da su se smanjili, vec velicina folikula na UZV i ovisi o kutu iz kojih ih se ulovi.....e sad jel me tjesio ili ne, ne znam  :/ 
A mene danas glava boli za poluditi, a sad me lijevi jajnik toliko probadao da sam se frkala po krevetu i morala sam popiti Nurofen inace bi na hitnoj zavrsila....od cega sad pak to  :? 
Dinci, do sutra se situacija moze okrenuti....ima na ovom forumu svakavih prica, pa i takvih da su se JS tek nakon dva dana stale dijeliti   :Wink:  
Maslacak i sve koje ste sutra gore, saljem good vibration   :Kiss:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Tikice, to te bolilo od žestokog napada snažnih spermića TM na tvoju j.s.  8)

----------


## tikica_69

> Tikice, to te bolilo od žestokog napada snažnih spermića TM na tvoju j.s.  8)


  :Laughing:   Da, valjda su poludili od temperature koju ima MM   :Laughing:

----------


## bebica2009

Drage moje, nista od ovog postupka. HS mi je malo pomrsila planove, a kako smo cekali utorak da vidimo jel se smirila tako su i embriji dosli do stadija morule i stali, pa za 5. dan nije bilo blastica za zamrznuti.
AuroraBlu, da to sam i ja negdje procitala i bas sam se mislila, pa mozda taj HS nije ni tako "crno" u ovom slucaju, ali... ipak je ispalo da je.

Sada znaci imam 13 j.s. od kojih cemo vec slj. ciklus probati odmrznuti, pa vitrificirati...
A sve se mislim kada ovaj put sa svjezim nismo uspjeli, kako ce tek izgledati sa odmrznutim!?

maca2 bas super za još jedan pokusaj!
mmaslačak rasturi sutra  :Smile:

----------


## Dodirko

*tikica_69* zašto su radili inseminaciju ako su folikuli bili tu?

----------


## ines31

Pozdrav svima da li mi možete reći koliko se čeka na postupak u Vinogradskoj i šta je sve potrebno od nalaze, imam skoro sve nalaze ali rađeni u 3 mjesecu ove godine hoće li mi trebati novi, s obzirom da sam ja s dijagnozom neprohodni jajovod a MM je ok da li je potrebno za njega šta osim spermograma! Potvrde od psihologa i pravnika su mi u privatnoj klinici di sam radila postupke pa ne znam da li treba opet ih vaditi!!!!! :?   :Heart:

----------


## DinciP

tikice, sjećam te se sa svoje prve punkcije i prvog postupka uopće u Vinogradskoj. Kasnije sam preko Rode skužila da si to bila ti...
Kako ti mene tješiš da je sve moguče, tako i ja tebi želim da ovaj tvoj postupak bude za prepričavanje ( da ostaneš trudna naravno ) I ja vjerujem u čuda, ali ipak sam sklonija realnom pristupu kako se ne bih previše razočarala. 
Curke vidimo se sutra na odjelu... Nadam se da ću već slijedeći mjesec u novi postupak jer meni je pauziranje koma.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ines, sve ide jako brzo u Vinogradskoj. Nazovi sutra ujutro 3787-689 i dobit ćeš možda već ovaj tjedan termin za dogovor. Dođi sa svim nalazima koje imaš i doktor će ti reći ako nešto trebaš ponoviti.
Sretno!

----------


## tikica_69

> *tikica_69* zašto su radili inseminaciju ako su folikuli bili tu?


Nisam danas uopce bila na UZV, a spermiogram je skroz ok.....valjda zato.
Dinci....ja sam nepopravljivi realni optimista   :Grin:

----------


## DinciP

Ja sam pritajeni optimista. Za javnost sam skroz cool, kao, pa ne očekujem ništa bla bla, a potajno se nadam iznenađenju. A kad me nažalost dočeka loša vijest onda suza suzu goni... Ženska posla. 

A razmišljam o macinoj priči. Greška labosa ili što već i cura doživi teški šok. Još veći jer je imala betu ( to ne mogu ni zamisliti ). I sad beta super. A stvarno ima svakakvih priča. Lijepih i ružnih. Pozitivno ne što velika većina priča na kraju završi pozitivno...

----------


## Gabi25

tikice evo za tih 12-18% ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i to je nešto...
bebica žao mi je da je tako ispalo  :Love:  

evo vam svima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam se uskoro pojavi prva vinogradska trudnica po novom zakonu
ja brojim dane do nedjelje...

----------


## NinaB

> tikice evo za tih 12-18% ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i to je nešto...
> bebica žao mi je da je tako ispalo  
> 
> evo vam svima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam se uskoro pojavi prva vinogradska trudnica po novom zakonu
> ja brojim dane do nedjelje...


Gabi ti i ja smo sljedeće   :Razz:   :Razz:   :D ..drzim sviga fige Tikici malo vece jer ona je ipak u iscekivanje  :Heart:   :Heart:  

Vidimo se u nedelju gore kako cemo se prepoznati??? u 21 h..bas u nedelju simbolićnog li datuma....  :Grin:  

Bebica s nama si jaća...mozda svima krene u isto...priblizno vrijeme mislim da je to problem....  :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB kako misliš u 21h?? Pa meni je rekao u 9, ja sam to shvatila kao 9 ujutro :?

----------


## arkica

Bok svima!!!

Čitam vas redovito već danima, ali nikako da vam nešto i napišem.

Za početak želim vam svima puno, puno sreće i jednu veliku betu;  :D !!! 

Sutra je moja prva punkcija. Imamo na desnom jajniku 19/19/18/18/17/17 i na lijevom 16/16/16/15, a endometrij mi je 13 mm. Nadamo se da je to ok?

Imam jedno pitanjce: Nakon punkcije, da li nas furaju u neku zajedničku sobu za odmor ili ostajemo gdje su nam punkciju i napravili? Ako smo solo, da li MM može doći u sobu? Ne bi volila biti solo   :Sad:  !!!!

Pusa

----------


## maca2

*arkica* dobrodošla!
Folikuli, a pogotovo endometrij ti je super!  :Grin:  
Kad si sutra na aspiraciji, pitam jer sam i ja - naručena u 15h, možda se vidimo?
U svakom slučaju, sretno!

----------


## arkica

> *arkica* dobrodošla!
> Folikuli, a pogotovo endometrij ti je super!  
> Kad si sutra na aspiraciji, pitam jer sam i ja - naručena u 15h, možda se vidimo?
> U svakom slučaju, sretno!


Vidimo se i ja sam u 3h!!!!  :D

----------


## maca2

Super! Onda se vidimo i pravimo si društvo   :Wink:

----------


## NinaB

> Gabi25 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tikice evo za tih 12-18% ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i to je nešto...
> bebica žao mi je da je tako ispalo  
> 
> evo vam svima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam se uskoro pojavi prva vinogradska trudnica po novom zakonu
> ja brojim dane do nedjelje...
> 
> ...


drag jedno pisem drugo mislim...u 9 ujutro naravno....sory na zbunjivanju....

----------


## tikica_69

arkica, odmaras poslije u sobi sa 4 kreveta sa ostalim curama, a muzic ce morati negdje drugdje pricekati   :Wink:  
Inace i folikuli i endic su za 5  :D

----------


## mmaslacak

kako ja primim sinoć štopericu u 22h, a imam punkciju sutra u 8h?

----------


## tikica_69

Pa racunaj suseda.....taman prije ovulacije   :Wink:  
Sretno sutra i javi kako je proslo   :Kiss:

----------


## mmaslacak

Ma znam, nego i ja bi u 15h da se naspavam   :Laughing:  
Javim ti dok budem ležala, ionako će mi biti dosadno.
A koliko se leži?

----------


## tikica_69

Nakon lokalne sat i pol, dva....dok malo ne dodjes k sebi   :Grin:

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB ja već mislila ponovo zvati doktora- mislim si ko je tu lud  :Laughing:  
mmaslacak ~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu i bezbolnu punkciju

----------


## arkica

> arkica, odmaras poslije u sobi sa 4 kreveta sa ostalim curama, a muzic ce morati negdje drugdje pricekati   
> Inace i folikuli i endic su za 5  :D


Hvala za info!!! Cure SRETNO!!!  :D

----------


## kate32

mmaslačak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bezbolnu punkciju.  :Kiss:

----------


## tonili

curke samo da javim da je maslačkicina punkcija super prošla - dobila je 4 stanice!!!  :Heart:  
Sad vibrajmo zajedno za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## kate32

> curke samo da javim da je maslačkicina punkcija super prošla - dobila je 4 stanice!!!  
> Sad vibrajmo zajedno za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


  :Gumi-gumi:   :Cekam:

----------


## sbonetic

*mmaslačak*~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulum u labu!!!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Za tulum!   :Teletubbies:   :Preskace uze:

----------


## mmaslacak

Hvala! Evo ja malo ošamućena još, a od onog koktelčića ja plakala   :Laughing:  
Pitam šta ste mi ovo dale? Al dobro je prošlo, nisu mi dali da šutim stalno nešto ispitivali, a ja mrmljam jezik mi se zapetljao pa smo se još i smijali.

----------


## ksena28

bravo *mmaslačak*!   :Kiss:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sljubljivanje u labu

----------


## Gabi25

bravo mmaslacak!!!!!!! 
jel boljelo??

i evo za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kate32

Bravo mmaslačak, nadam se da nije bilo jako bolno. Sada odmaraj  :Love:

----------


## mmaslacak

Gore mi je bilo ono ispiranje na početku, al bolucka, onako tupa neka bol..nije ugodno, al nije ni bolno kako sam zamišljala.

----------


## DinciP

mmaslacak, da nam javiš dobre vijesti   :Heart:  
Za mene ništa od transferiranja - stanice se nisu dijelila pa nije bilo smisla. Sad odmor pa u nove pobjede u 12.mjesecu ( kaže dr da moram odmoriti ). A glavni krivac mojim lošim jajnim stanicama je dr. austrijanac koji ih je predozirao pa su bile loše   :Evil or Very Mad:  .
Svim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i da vas više ne vidim gore na 5.katu.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Mmaslačak, kakvo sad ispiranje?!

----------


## mmaslacak

Valjda dezinfekcija vagine   :Laughing:  
Pojma nemam, "opro" me je dobro!

----------


## nina1

> Valjda dezinfekcija vagine   
> Pojma nemam, "opro" me je dobro!



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ma luda si   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum !!!!

----------


## narnija

drage moje,

napokon sam dobila mengu ...kasnila mi šest dana...valjda od silnog iščekivanja...a može te si zamisliti koliko sam puta pomislila da kasni zbog onog najslađeg....zviznila sam već od živaca....danas drugi dan ili treći neznam da li da računam prvi kao prvi kada sam imala samo malo smeđeg taj dan.....što kažete ?
inaće sam trebala sa Gabi25 i NinomB u red...ali ću kaskati za njima tjedan dana...klomifen kreće u nedjelju ......kada da zovem za UZV i da li zovete direktno doktora K. ili sestru..? pitanje za Gabi i Ninu B   :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

narnija drago mi je da je konačno došla da te više ne izluđuje...
ja ti zovem direkt dr K. jer sam se tako s njim dogovorila- rekao mi je zvati ga 1dc da se dogovorimo kad da dođem na uzv i tako sam i napravila

danas mi u mjesečnom horoskopu piše da je studeni pogodan za one koji već duže vrijeme rade na trudnoći  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   od sad vjerujem u horoskop  :Laughing:

----------


## maca2

Drage moje, nažalost ništa od mog prirodnjaka   :Crying or Very sad:  
Došli danas na aspiraciju i dr.T mi radi uzv prije aspiracija kad ono nema više mog folikula - očito je pukao tijekom dana ili noćas   :Sad:  
Kaže dr. doći sljedeći ciklus 8. dan na uzv jer očito imam rane ovulacije ( ovaj pukao već 10.dan ).
Inače je dr. T bio super rasopložen, baš se zazao sa mnom - kaže prije nego me stavio na uzv da se skinem u kabinici i kao' u šali pita pa niste valjda obukli gaće? Znate da se morate skidati pa ste mogli uštedjeti vrijeme - pao dogovor da sljedeći put dolazim "gologuza" pa možda uspijemo uhvatiti folikul!  :Laughing:  
Iznenadio me, nisam imala inače dojam da je spreman na šalu...uvijek mi djeluje jako  8)  ( cool )
Svim curama koje su uspjele doći do postupka ovaj mjesec puno puno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mmaslacak

> Inače je dr. T bio super rasopložen, baš se zazao sa mnom - kaže prije nego me stavio na uzv da se skinem u kabinici i kao' u šali pita pa niste valjda obukli gaće? Znate da se morate skidati pa ste mogli uštedjeti vrijeme


Znala sam ja da će se oni meni smijati cijeli dan, eto i do tebe je došlo.Ja sam krivac   :Embarassed:  
Došla sam na punkciju u gaćicama, popadali su svi od smijeha, a ja od sramote.

----------


## nina1

> Znala sam ja da će se oni meni smijati cijeli dan, eto i do tebe je došlo.Ja sam krivac   
> Došla sam na punkciju u gaćicama, popadali su svi od smijeha, a ja od sramote.


a joj   :Laughing:

----------


## NinaB

> drage moje,
> 
> napokon sam dobila mengu ...kasnila mi šest dana...valjda od silnog iščekivanja...a može te si zamisliti koliko sam puta pomislila da kasni zbog onog najslađeg....zviznila sam već od živaca....danas drugi dan ili treći neznam da li da računam prvi kao prvi kada sam imala samo malo smeđeg taj dan.....što kažete ?
> inaće sam trebala sa Gabi25 i NinomB u red...ali ću kaskati za njima tjedan dana...klomifen kreće u nedjelju ......kada da zovem za UZV i da li zovete direktno doktora K. ili sestru..? pitanje za Gabi i Ninu B


Draga ja isto direktno njega... Znaci nista od druzenje ajoj  :Rolling Eyes:  ..Ok ti si meni i Gabi onda potpora vise...
I ja sam tako imala smede prvi dan to isto racunaj kada tije m dosla ujutro ili navecer...

----------


## maca2

> maca2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Inače je dr. T bio super rasopložen, baš se zazao sa mnom - kaže prije nego me stavio na uzv da se skinem u kabinici i kao' u šali pita pa niste valjda obukli gaće? Znate da se morate skidati pa ste mogli uštedjeti vrijeme
> 
> 
> Znala sam ja da će se oni meni smijati cijeli dan, eto i do tebe je došlo.Ja sam krivac   
> Došla sam na punkciju u gaćicama, popadali su svi od smijeha, a ja od sramote.


A znači ti si započela foru s gaćicama?!  :Laughing:  
Nije to ništa - ja sam na punkciji u Petrovoj prehodala cijela 2 kata i vožnju liftom do sale za punkciju gologuza, mislila da trebam skiniti gaće čim sam došla u sobu, došli mi do sale i kaže sestra sada skinite gaćice i dođite unutra - a ja joj ponosno kažem već sam ih skinula dolje u sobi!  :Laughing:   :Embarassed:   - kako me žena blijedo pogledala, sigurno misli da sam neka egzibicionistica, hodala po cijeloj bolnici samo u tankoj spavaćici luftajući se dolje...

----------


## nina1

> A znači ti si započela foru s gaćicama?!  
> Nije to ništa - ja sam na punkciji u Petrovoj prehodala cijela 2 kata i vožnju liftom do sale za punkciju gologuza, mislila da trebam skiniti gaće čim sam došla u sobu, došli mi do sale i kaže sestra sada skinite gaćice i dođite unutra - a ja joj ponosno kažem već sam ih skinula dolje u sobi!    - kako me žena blijedo pogledala, sigurno misli da sam neka egzibicionistica, hodala po cijeloj bolnici samo u tankoj spavaćici luftajući se dolje...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mmaslacak

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Hej trebamo mi ove svoje događaje staviti na jednu temu, da se smijemo, da nam bude lakše!

----------


## tikica_69

maca, dinci - zao mi je cure   :Sad:  
maslacak, danas je sve bilo po PS-u.....sad vibram za sutra i nek se sve oplode...nadam se da je dobar tulum u labu i da su tvoje js podlegle carima plivaca   :Grin:  
A ja sam danas vec u trku cijeli dan...ak se hoce ljencuga primiti nek se primi, ako nece, tko joj je kriv....ne zna sto propusta   :Smile:

----------


## NinaB

Tikica drzim fige....

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Šaljem vib~~~~~~~~~rrrrreeee svima!

Cure, punkcije se isto događaju na 5.katu u onom hodniku u produžetku? Dobila sam menopure i sljedeći tjedan se trebam počet pikat. Jel se može barem za prvi put doći da me sestra pikne i objasni mi kak se to radi? Ako da, na koji kat (to mora bit između 17 i 18h)???

----------


## tikica_69

> Šaljem vib~~~~~~~~~rrrrreeee svima!
> 
> Cure, punkcije se isto događaju na 5.katu u onom hodniku u produžetku? *DA* 
> Dobila sam menopure i sljedeći tjedan se trebam počet pikat. Jel se može barem za prvi put doći da me sestra pikne i objasni mi kak se to radi? Ako da, na koji kat (to mora bit između 17 i 18h)???
> 
> *Odi  u prvu ambulantu i zamoli sestru da ti pokaze a imas i negdje ovdje filmic kako se daju injekcije....ja sam i prvi put sama sebi dala pikicu*

----------


## tikica_69

Evo Aurora....

http://www.fertilitylifelines.com/re...ff75iuvial.jsp

----------


## narnija

Cure,

pa meni dok K. nije dao broj ...šmrc...šta d radim ..u subotu krećem sa klomfeinam 5-10 dc i kada da uopće zvoem gore ili će mi sestra dati njegov broj ... da li bi mi vi mogel na pp

----------


## tikica_69

narnija, zovi sestre, one ce ti dati direktan broj ili mob od dr. Kune....ja ga imam doma, ali sad sam na poslu pa ti nemrem pomoci

----------


## arkica

....evo da prijavim rezultat svoje prve punkcije: od 12 folikula, 3 jajne stanice. 

Nekako mi se čini malo?????

Ne želim biti neskromna, ali po ovome što čitam na netu, prosjel je od 7 do 10???

Čekamo nedjelju....

----------


## arkica

> Evo Aurora....
> 
> http://www.fertilitylifelines.com/re...ff75iuvial.jsp



..evo Aurora  još jedan filmić: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMJebh5G2Ik&NR=1

SRETNO!!!

----------


## maca2

> ....evo da prijavim rezultat svoje prve punkcije: od 12 folikula, 3 jajne stanice. 
> 
> Nekako mi se čini malo?????
> 
> Ne želim biti neskromna, ali po ovome što čitam na netu, prosjel je od 7 do 10???
> 
> Čekamo nedjelju....


Draga moja, šta će ti više kada ih i tako ne bi mogli oploditi po novom zakonu ?
Držim fige da se oplode sve 3 i budu ti vraćene!  :Wink:

----------


## tikica_69

arkica, samo neka tulum u labosu bude uspjesan i nista vise ne treba   :Wink:

----------


## maca2

> Šaljem vib~~~~~~~~~rrrrreeee svima!
> 
> Cure, punkcije se isto događaju na 5.katu u onom hodniku u produžetku? Dobila sam menopure i sljedeći tjedan se trebam počet pikat. Jel se može barem za prvi put doći da me sestra pikne i objasni mi kak se to radi? Ako da, na koji kat (to mora bit između 17 i 18h)???


Možeš slobodno otići sestrama na 5. kat da ti pokažu za prvi put, ja sam si u prošlom postupku sama davala injekcije i baš mi je to super - ne ovisiš o nikome a i manje me boli kada si sama dajem. Zavisi o tome kojom si brzinom uštrcavaš sadržaj, što sporije to radiš to manje boli   :Wink:  !

----------


## arkica

Cure, 
hvala na podršci!!! 

Šaljem svima dobre vibre!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Hvala cure na info.
*Tikice*, kakav je   :Teletubbies:  bio noćas?
~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

Tikice   :Embarassed:  bila je inseminacija. U godinama sam pa pobrkam nekad  :Laughing:  
u svakom slučaju ~~~~~ nek se primi!

----------


## Gabi25

arkice s obzirom da si danas imala punkciju to znači da je biolog gore? :? 
i 3 su taman po ovom glupom zakonu

----------


## tikica_69

Aurora, bez obzira, nadam se da je bio dobar tulum, ako vec ne u labu, onda u mojim jajovodima   :Grin:

----------


## tlukaci5

> Aurora, bez obzira, nadam se da je bio dobar tulum, ako vec ne u labu, onda u mojim jajovodima



drage moje, koje razočaranje danas:bila naručena u 10h30 i nakon što sam se dokoturala vlakom 4h puta: poljubila vrata: navodno doktor morao otići i nikog na odjelu, a trebala ići na dogovor,katastrofa!
ništa okret nazad i opet 4h sata truckanja nazad doma! užas!
rekli da dođem ponovno u srijedu ,divno!

----------


## arkica

> arkice s obzirom da si danas imala punkciju to znači da je biolog gore? :? 
> i 3 su taman po ovom glupom zakonu


Punkcija je bila jučer (29.10.)!!! Ma znam, ali doktori su mi govorili kako će ih biti i za zamrznuti pa sam se malo   :Sad:  ....

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Evo Aurora....
> 
> http://www.fertilitylifelines.com/re...ff75iuvial.jsp



jooooooooooj kako je ta inekcija debelaaaaaa....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ......

----------


## Anamorci

Drage cure,
pratim vase price od pocetka ove teme jer ću po drugo dijete vjerojatno ići u Vinogradsku, ne znam jos tocno kada.
Zelim vam pruziti podrsku i reci vam da ste kod dr. Tomica stvarno u dobrim rukama - mi smo kod njega bili na IVF postupku koji je bio uspjesan. Tako da kuda dr. Tomic - tuda i mi...
Zelim vam puno srece, strpljenja i mira u duši, bebe ce doci, samo moraju izabrati kada...
 :Heart:

----------


## mmaslacak

Jel kome poznato zašto 2 Choragona 5000J u protokolu, a primila jedan kao štopericu?
Daje li se ovaj drugi naknadno radi nečega?
Nisu mi rekli da ga ponesem na ET.

----------


## arkica

> Jel kome poznato zašto 2 Choragona 5000J u protokolu, a primila jedan kao štopericu?
> Daje li se ovaj drugi naknadno radi nečega?
> Nisu mi rekli da ga ponesem na ET.


Ja sam jedan primila kao štopericu kad sam išla na inseminaciju, a prije IVF-a sam primila dva. Zašto ne znam!?!  Možda ovisi o broju folikula.
Ja sma si tako obijasnila. Ako imaš više folikula, više Choragona?!?
Cure?"?

----------


## pino

Moze se primiti nekoliko puta Choragon nakon transfera, i misli se da to pomaze tijelu za implantaciju, tj. to je podrska zutom tijelu kao i progesteron (koji bi prvenstveno trebao imati utjecaja na endometrij kod implantacije). (HCG, hormon u Choragonu, potice lucenje progesterona iz jajnika, ali mozda ima i neke druge efekte za koje ne znamo.)

----------


## mmaslacak

Nisu mi rekli da ponesem na ET, pa zato pitam, a možda zatreba za drugi put.Rekao mi dr.T da pijem Utrogestan 3x1 i Andol 100 1x1
A ovi Utogestani ko bomboni, ja zagrizla ono gumeno i napunjeno tekućinom.

----------


## mmaslacak

I još da dodam da me od sinoć boli u predjelu jajnika od punkcije, prvo me bolilo na lijevoj strani, a tamo bilo najmanje folikula, samo dva, a danas se prebacilo na desnu.

----------


## tikica_69

Suseda, pino ti je sve rekla. Inace, ja radije uzimam vaginalno Utrogestan. Manje nuspojava osjecam a i navodno je jaci ucinak.
Vibram za sutra   :Kiss:

----------


## mmaslacak

Rekao mi je oralno, al nemam nikakvih nuspojava, valjda nije ovo probadanje nuspojava.

----------


## NinaB

ej djevojcice....

Sutar smo Gabi i ja na Ulz pa drzite nema fige..... :D  :D  :D  :D 
malo me frka i preluda sam od ovih klomifena.....jel na vas djeluju malo cudno ponasanje??? :D   :Crying or Very sad:  .......

pusa svima i naravno pozitivana vibra od mene  :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## narnija

Nib B i Gabi kako je bilo na prvoj folikulometriji....javite se

----------


## tikica_69

Nina, ja sam od Klomifena histericna   :Grin:  
Samo urlam na svoje doma i svi su krivi za sve   :Smile:  
Sretno sutra tebi i Gabici i naravno maslackici   :Kiss:

----------


## nina1

> Rekao mi je oralno, al nemam nikakvih nuspojava, valjda nije ovo probadanje nuspojava.


oralno sam i ja uzimala do et a poslije et do bete vaginalno 3x1 ... sad nakon et ćeš dobiti i normabel da ti se smire kontrakcije maternice...

----------


## mmaslacak

joj meni Normabel ko droga, odmah zaspem ni ne sjećam se ničega   :Laughing:  
Ostaće mi onda cijela tabla Utrogestana pa nemoj kupovati, daću ti ja.

----------


## nina1

> joj meni Normabel ko droga, odmah zaspem ni ne sjećam se ničega   
> Ostaće mi onda cijela tabla Utrogestana pa nemoj kupovati, daću ti ja.


ja ti ne trošim inače neke jake tablete protiv bolova i sl, ali vjeruj mi nije me ništa normabel previše ošamutio ... ma vidjet ćeš, moći ćeš sve raditi pa čak i stavljati utrogestan   :Grin:  
nisi ga valjda kupila? ide ti na recept....

----------


## mmaslacak

Nisam kupila, dobila jedan kad je mama imala moždani.

----------


## Gabi25

Eto mene sa prvog UZV-a. Imamo 2 folikula 16mm, ali dosta tanak endometrij (mislim da sam vidjela na papiru 6 mm, dr mi nije rekao) pa sam dobila estrofem 3x1. Sljedeći UZV u utorak pa punkcija srijedu ili četvrtak. Nisam nešto preoptimistična jer je doktor rekao da s obzirom na to da imamo samo 2 folikula da postoji mogućnost da ne dobijemo kvalitetnu jajnu stanicu.
I već me pripremio da ćemo pojačati stimulaciju sljedeći ciklus.
Ali idemo dan po dan pa ćemo vidjeti šta će biti u utorak i da li će estrofem podebljati endo.
NinaB nisam uspjela skužiti koja si jer je bilo više parova u čekaoni kad sam izašla- nadam se da je sve dobro prošlo kod tebe  :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Gabi, ja se ne bi jos bedirala   :Kiss:  
maslacak, a kako si ti prosla, kad je transfer?

----------


## mmaslacak

Večeras zovem da vidim kakvo je stanje, ET je u utorak.
Kako me kopka, ko će dočekati večeras!

----------


## tikica_69

Mi svi skupa i zajedno   :Grin:  
Vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrammmm   :Kiss:

----------


## NinaB

> Eto mene sa prvog UZV-a. Imamo 2 folikula 16mm, ali dosta tanak endometrij (mislim da sam vidjela na papiru 6 mm, dr mi nije rekao) pa sam dobila estrofem 3x1. Sljedeći UZV u utorak pa punkcija srijedu ili četvrtak. Nisam nešto preoptimistična jer je doktor rekao da s obzirom na to da imamo samo 2 folikula da postoji mogućnost da ne dobijemo kvalitetnu jajnu stanicu.
> I već me pripremio da ćemo pojačati stimulaciju sljedeći ciklus.
> Ali idemo dan po dan pa ćemo vidjeti šta će biti u utorak i da li će estrofem podebljati endo.
> NinaB nisam uspjela skužiti koja si jer je bilo više parova u čekaoni kad sam izašla- nadam se da je sve dobro prošlo kod tebe


evo i mene...ja sama sa puno upitnika iznad glave ja sam isto dobila estrofem 3x1...NISTA mi nije htio reci samo da dodem u srijedu na ulz i da ce u cetvrtak ili petak biti AIH...nista drugo.... :?  :?  :?  :?  :? 
Mislim da si ti Gabi bila prva unutra sva u crnom??? ja sam ona sta je sjedila odmah kada izades iz ordinacije siva haljina i sive cizme....  :Love:  

tako da nista neznam...kada sam ga pital parvaio se 2* da me ne cuje.....

----------


## NinaB

zaborvaih..isla sam odmah kupiti estrofem  kad ono 28 tableta pakiranje ko antibaby...a muz i ja se samo pogledamo..ili nam je teta dala krivo????

----------


## tikica_69

Nije...okrugla je kutijica sa malim roskastim ili narancastim tableticama....koliko se sjecam  :Smile:

----------


## NinaB

> Nije...okrugla je kutijica sa malim roskastim ili narancastim tableticama....koliko se sjecam


sa plavim je moja okruglo pakiranje...sad sam malo cackala to uzimaju zene u menopauzi..al ok valjda dr. Kuna zna i jasno mi je zasto me je teta u ljekarni onako gledala  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## tikica_69

Onda valjda dobijas jacu dozu...moje su roze   :Laughing:

----------


## arkica

> Večeras zovem da vidim kakvo je stanje, ET je u utorak.
> Kako me kopka, ko će dočekati večeras!


....još malo, samo malo i znati ćemo rezultate!!!!
Pojela sam dvije čokolade od živčanoće....

----------


## mmaslacak

Ja generalku po stanu, danas me ne boli.Kad pomislim na poziv, sve me grči u stomaku   :Laughing:  
Kad ti je rekao da ga nazoveš?

----------


## NinaB

maslacak  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
fige drzim......
javi nam odmah  :Love:

----------


## NinaB

> mmaslacak prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Večeras zovem da vidim kakvo je stanje, ET je u utorak.
> Kako me kopka, ko će dočekati večeras!
> 
> 
> ....još malo, samo malo i znati ćemo rezultate!!!!
> Pojela sam dvije čokolade od živčanoće....


isto fige drzim draga  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

I ja sam pojela kutiju keksa zbog vas   :Grin:

----------


## nina1

cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve ... 
javite stanje...

----------


## tikica_69

Kako vrijeme sporo tece....tik-tak, tik-tak, tik-tak   :Nope:

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB da, bio je čudan danas, ni meni nije puno htio reći, sve sam sama pročitala sa onog njegovog papira  :Grin:   To mi se baš ne sviđa... I da, ja sam bila prva unutra sva u crnom  :Love:  
I ja sam se začudila plavim tableticama  :Laughing:   I kutijici u krug sa danima. 

mmaslacak i arkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
čekamo...

----------


## mmaslacak

Joj ako te ja otkucam   :Laughing:  
Ja se fino okupala da se opustim, ne pomaže
Al svrbi me lijevi dlan, a to mi uvijek dobitak.

----------


## tikica_69

Samo sam htjela stvoriti malo Hitchcock ugodjaja   :Laughing:

----------


## nina1

ubit će me moderatori, ali daj zovi već jednom ...
moram se ići depilirat !   :Mad:

----------


## mmaslacak

Kad spomenu Hitchcocka, jadan biolog osjećat će se ko u njegovom filmu Ptice kad ga mi krenemo nazivati

----------


## mmaslacak

Ajde ti šumicu sredi, taman kad se vratiš biće izvještaj.
Pazi na kokicu

----------


## tikica_69

> Ajde ti šumicu sredi, taman kad se vratiš biće izvještaj.
> Pazi na kokicu


Pazi da ti ruka ne zadrhti pa ces imati scareface na sljedecoj punkciji   :Laughing:

----------


## arkica

> Ja generalku po stanu, danas me ne boli.Kad pomislim na poziv, sve me grči u stomaku   
> Kad ti je rekao da ga nazoveš?


  :Laughing:  u 19:20h; još malo!!!

----------


## arkica

... i cure fala na podršci!!! Puno, puno znaći!!!   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

Javim rezultate!!!

----------


## mmaslacak

eno sad prilog na RTL vijesima, Vinogradska ima opremu za zamrzavanje JS.

----------


## tikica_69

Sad su dr. Kuna i Ljiljak i dr. Bauman bili na RTL-ovim vjestima, ali nisam uspjela cuti sto su pricali   :Smile:

----------


## mmaslacak

A ništa uglavnom kažu kako postupci idu punom parom,Bauman priča kako je danas imao 5 ili 7 postupaka sutra isto, kako oni imaju dva biologa, Kuna priča kako imaju P&P savjetovalište, kupili su opremu za zamrzavanje JS, biće na netu pa pogledaj.
Još 6 min   :Laughing:

----------


## bebica2009

Pricali o opremi i kako su postupci u tijeku.

----------


## tikica_69

Jos 4 minute   :Grin:

----------


## bebica2009

Došla sam zbog tebe. Ajde zovi, mmaslačak!

----------


## mmaslacak

Sve tri su super!  8)

----------


## tikica_69

Bravo  :D  :D  :D 
Bas sam sretna zbog tebe   :Love:

----------


## bebica2009

Znala sam!
Ajd bravo! Bas mi je drago zbog tebe!

----------


## bebica2009

*arkica*, a ti? Kakva je situacija?

----------


## maca2

*mmaslačk i arkica šaljem dobre* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prođe super!

----------


## arkica

...prijavljujem svoju situaciju: od 3 jajne stanice, 1 je ok!!!
Vidjeti ćemo što će biti u utorak kad bi mi trebao biti transfer;  :Sad:  

Maslačak baš mi je drago zbog tebe....

----------


## mmaslacak

Arkica draga, držim figa da ova jedna bude baš ta,  tvoja beba!

----------


## nina1

> mmaslacak prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ajde ti šumicu sredi, taman kad se vratiš biće izvještaj.
> Pazi na kokicu
> 
> 
> Pazi da ti ruka ne zadrhti pa ces imati scareface na sljedecoj punkciji


skoro je i bio scarface jer se mm zaderao  : AJDE , NA TV -U VINOGRADSKA !!!  malo je nedostajalo da ruka pobjegne previše  :Laughing:  

uspjela sam malo i virnuti kunu i ljiljaka ....

mmaslacak  JJJJJJJJJEEEEEEEEE  :D  :D  :D 

arkice, nemoj biti tužna, možda baš ta, jedna ali vrijedna, ti je dovoljna za bebicu   :Love:

----------


## tonili

Maslačkica :D  :D  :D  za tri superice!!!

----------


## bebica2009

Da, arkice jedan ali vrijedan! Bit ce to ok, ja vjerujem!  :Smile:

----------


## narnija

ma bravo curke za dobar tulum u labu ....vibreeee....

 joj NinaB i Gabi ništa se ne brinite ovaj tjedan je vaš dobitni ...
.a  Arkica i Mmaslačak također da se vaše bebice ovaj tjedan  priljube uz vas i ne puštaju vas devet mjeseci....  :Heart:   :Heart:  

NinaB da li ti je rekao da li imaš ovulaciju na lijevoj ili desnoj ili oba dvije , jer znam da imaš koliko se sjećam isto problem sa lijevim jajovodom( ja ga nemam) pa mi je ovaj tjedan samo bitno  da mi ovalacija bude na desnoj strani ako je nema  đaba sve...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## NinaB

> ma bravo curke za dobar tulum u labu ....vibreeee....
> 
>  joj NinaB i Gabi ništa se ne brinite ovaj tjedan je vaš dobitni ...
> .a  Arkica i Mmaslačak također da se vaše bebice ovaj tjedan  priljube uz vas i ne puštaju vas devet mjeseci....   
> 
> NinaB da li ti je rekao da li imaš ovulaciju na lijevoj ili desnoj ili oba dvije , jer znam da imaš koliko se sjećam isto problem sa lijevim jajovodom( ja ga nemam) pa mi je ovaj tjedan samo bitno  da mi ovalacija bude na desnoj strani ako je nema  đaba sve...


Draga nista ali NISTA mi nije rekao..nasa komunikacija gleda papire aha..ulz aha ovo je lijevo to nista moramo gledati desno aha ( kaze Kuna) ja: i Dr jel ima sta?? ON nista ne odgovara, gleda ja opet ON nista ne odgovara gleda u monitor.....

Na nalzu mi je napisao ULZ u srijedu, i uputnica za tablete....
Reko mi MM da sam izasla sa takvim upitniom iznad glave :?  :?  :? 
Al sta je tu je...kada sam pocela klomifene piti rsturala me lijeva strana 2 dana a jucer sena i danas desna ujutro....

NARNIJA DRZIM FIGE  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  za desno..kada ides???

----------


## Gabi25

mmasalacak bravo za tulum u labu :D  :D 
arkice i za tebe  :D - jedna ali vrijedna- i nadam se da će biti dobitna

----------


## narnija

ja se spremam nazvati i naručiti za uzv ..danas mi je šesti dan tek drugi dan klomifena ...vjerojatno će me narućiti u petak 10dc , meni bi više odgovaralo preko vikenda ..da ne uzimam slobodan dan ..jer putujem iz SK pa mi cijelo jutro ode za pet minuta folikolumetrije......ali sve za bebača   :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

Da li imate pregled prije postupka? Recimo 21 DC u ciklusu prije postupka?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Naručena sam u ponedjeljak na 1.folikulometriju, to će mi biti 9.d.c. Danas popodne prvo pikanje.

----------


## nina1

> Da li imate pregled prije postupka? Recimo 21 DC u ciklusu prije postupka?


da , trebala sam 7-10 dana prije očekivane m doći na uzv , to meni nije baš 21 dc , imam zbrkane cikluse

----------


## Gabi25

Ja nisam išla na uzv prije postupka... Ne znam o čemu to ovisi :?

----------


## mmaslacak

I ja sam bila 7 dana prije M na UZV-u, to doktor gleda prije stimuliranog postupka jel sve u redu, da nema cisti i sl.

----------


## Gabi25

Aha, ja sam u klomifenskom, poluprirodnom pa onda valjda zato nisam morala...
mmasalacak kad je transfer?  :Heart:

----------


## mmaslacak

Sutra oko pola devet-devet...

----------


## Gabi25

super :D  :D 
možda se i vidimo, ja sam u 8 gore

----------


## tikica_69

Cure sretno!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## Gabi25

Joj cure sad me uhvatila panika- danas me cijeli dan probadaju janici- pa neće mi valjda puknuti folikuli prije sutra ujutro  :Sad:  
Pa ako su jučer bili 16mm ne bi smjeli još puknuti, jel tako??

----------


## mmaslacak

Pa meni pucaju sa 21-23mm, dr. mi rekao da je tako kod mlađih žena, ista sam bila plašljiva, bojala se nakašljati   :Laughing:

----------


## Gabi25

ajoj takva sam i ja, bojim se svih radnji da ne puknu prije vremena  :Laughing:  
pretpostavljam da rastu jer sam i nekako napuhnuta danas

nisam ni sanjala da može postojati ovoliko strahova oko IVF-a- te jel će biti folikula, jel će biti js u njima, jel neće puknuti prije vremena, jel će biti kvalitetna js, jel će se oploditi... itd.....
ima da u vrapču završim nakon svega ovoga  :Laughing:

----------


## arkica

Ja sam isto dan prije bila napuhnuta, a o strahu i neizvjesnosti da ni ne pišem!!! 

Meni su na dan štoperice (dan prije punkcije) bili 19mm, 18mm, 17mm i nijedan nije puknuo...

----------


## tikica_69

I meni obicno bude stoperica na 18 ili 19 mm i jos nam nikada nije pobjeglo   :Wink:  
Cure, sretno sutra - mislit cu na vas!   :Kiss:

----------


## NinaB

> ajoj takva sam i ja, bojim se svih radnji da ne puknu prije vremena  
> pretpostavljam da rastu jer sam i nekako napuhnuta danas
> 
> nisam ni sanjala da može postojati ovoliko strahova oko IVF-a- te jel će biti folikula, jel će biti js u njima, jel neće puknuti prije vremena, jel će biti kvalitetna js, jel će se oploditi... itd.....
> ima da u vrapču završim nakon svega ovoga


Draga be nervirati se molim te  :Love:   stres nije dobar...samo pozitivna vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :D 

I ja sam napuhnuta dan...pitao me kolega o pa nista se ne hvalis..kao da sam cijeli tjedan jela grah...ko Seve nasa  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Mozda je i ona na hormonima  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Mene je narucio za srijedu u 12 h ali bas mi i ne pase..jel ide koja od vas cura u srijedu gore ujutro...Ja bi dosla ujutro na Ulz p neznam jel netko narucen ujutro 05.11???

GABI DRZIMO FIGE I JAI NAM ODMAH  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

Nina, samo polako   :Wink:  
Gabi, ne brini, jos su tu   :Kiss:  
Aurora, za tvoju prvu folikulimetriju....neka ih  bude  :D 
Maslacak, neka se bebice danas lijepo namjeste   :Love:  
A ja jos malo izlazim iz nocne.......cekam da netko kavu na odbrojavanju skuha, ali izgleda da cu morati ja   :Grin:

----------


## narnija

upravo sam zvala gore i naručena na prvu folikolumetriju u petak u osam sati,....ali nažalost nema dok. Kune pa će mi napraviti Tomić ....to je svejedno zar ne ? ...da bar znam da li je Kuna dežuran koji dan za vikend ...ako koja sazna javite ...pa da ga uhvatim bilo bi mi lakše .....kako mene pucaju valunzi od klomifena ...cijelu noć se znojim ..a vas?

----------


## NinaB

Narnija nema ga u petak  :Sad:   ja trebam ici u cetvrak ili petak na inseminaciju...... :shock: 
Inace meni uopce nije spominjao stopericu jel zaboravio ili???
Gabi i ja cu s tobom u vrapče cini mi se 8) 

*Dali ima netko broj gore od odj*ela da pitam sutra za Ulz svi mi papiri doma...hvala....

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nina: 3787-689

----------


## Gabi25

Evo mene za uzv-a doktor nije baš preoptimističan a ni ja skupa s njim. Folikuli su još uvijek tu ali ja zadnji put nisam dobro vidjela- u nedjelju je jedan bio 16 a drugi 22, danas je ovaj 18 a drugi 24 :shock: 
Kaže doktor da je ovaj preveliki i od njega vjerojatno ništ, a ovaj drugi da je premali- pa može li gore  :Laughing:  
Ali večeras primam štopericu u 22h i u četvrtak ujutro punkcija. Doktor je samo rekao- nadamo se da ćemo naći jajnu stanicu. I ja se nadam.
Uglavnom njegov komentar je da sam jako loše reagirala na klomifen...
Dajte par riječi utjehe ako je netko imao ovakvu situaciju...

maslackice nisam te vidjela danas gore- javi kako je prošlo

----------


## Gabi25

Aha, zaboravih napisati da je endić danas 7mm i doktor je sa time zadovoljan ali svejedno nastavljam sa estrofemom 3x1

----------


## tikica_69

Gabi, meni ovaj od 18mm izgleda sasvim optimisticno   :Wink:

----------


## rikikiki

> Gabi, meni ovaj od 18mm izgleda sasvim optimisticno


I meni ... čak idealno!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

> Uglavnom njegov komentar je da sam jako loše reagirala na klomifen...
> Dajte par riječi utjehe ako je netko imao ovakvu situaciju...


Ne znam, meni se ne čini tako loše, ipak su tu tri folikula, vibram za js, ali dr je ipak bolji u procjeni od mene.  Meni se ne čini da je to neka specijalno loša reakcija na klomifen, nije klomifen pak isto kao i gonal ili menopur... Hoću reći da nije u tebi, čini mi se, neka kvaka, kvaka je u tome da se ne očekuje nešto spešl od klomifena koji ipak nije primarno dizajniran za IVF, to se sad kod nas koristi silom prilike tj. silom slova zakona... Sretno, nadam se da će bit koja js ~~~  :Heart: ! Ja iz svog iskustva čak i na one minimikseve - klomifen tj. femara pa po par ampula gonala tj. menopura ne bih dobila js - imala sam po par folikula, a u velikoj stimulaciji 10 js.... Ali, imaš sretnu35, upalio joj je od svega baš klomifen, u prirodnjaku! Nikad ne znaš!

----------


## Gabi25

Curke hvala vam na podršci  :Love:  
ina33 imamo 2 folikula a ne 3- nemam pojma zašto je to rekao, zapravo ne znam što je očekivao
sad kaže da bi možda mogli probati još jedan ciklus sa klomifenom ali da ga ranije počnem piti- ne od 5dc, nego od 2,3dc

da ina, nikad ne znaš šta će upaliti pa moramo svašta isprobavati...

----------


## ina33

Gle, to sam ti rekla samo da se ne ubediraš ako slučajno ne bude js i da ne zabriješ da si izgubljen slučaj jer su folikuli prazni itd. Znam kako je meni bilo, unatoč tome što me dr pripremio da sam ja slučaj za veliku stimulaciju. Ne znam više u ovom ludilu sa zakonom usude li se dr-ovi bit tako open s pacijentima i prezentirat stvar as is, pa da ne padneš u bed da je to neka teška koma ako se na klomifen bude bez js. Onda trebaš ići dalje na pravi stimulirani IVF, ako ne dobijete uspjeh s tri js onda dalje. Hoću ti reći - klomifen je tek ono... početak priče i ništa specijalno ne znači a propos kapaciteta tvojih jajnika, da se tako izrazim, ako ne odreagiraš na njega   :Love: .

----------


## ina33

> Curke hvala vam na podršci  
> ina33 imamo 2 folikula a ne 3- nemam pojma zašto je to rekao, zapravo ne znam što je očekivao
> sad kaže da bi možda mogli probati još jedan ciklus sa klomifenom ali da ga ranije počnem piti- ne od 5dc, nego od 2,3dc
> 
> da ina, nikad ne znaš šta će upaliti pa moramo svašta isprobavati...


Ma, nije ti ni to što imaš 2, a ne 3, neki big deal a propos kapaciteta tvojih jajnika za nešto čačkat bradicu oko toga i dumat puno. Ja sam s čistim klomifenom bila sretna dobi i 1, npr., a u velikoj stimulaciji 10js, od čega 7 morula na blastocistu itd. Probajte, sve je to pokušaj-pogreška, donekle.

----------


## NinaB

> Curke hvala vam na podršci  
> ina33 imamo 2 folikula a ne 3- nemam pojma zašto je to rekao, zapravo ne znam što je očekivao
> sad kaže da bi možda mogli probati još jedan ciklus sa klomifenom ali da ga ranije počnem piti- ne od 5dc, nego od 2,3dc
> 
> da ina, nikad ne znaš šta će upaliti pa moramo svašta isprobavati...


Draga super...drtim fige za petak..u petak ides? Ako sam dobro skuzila Kune nema u petak jel ti sta rekao da ga nema???
jel bio bolje volje i pricljiviji od nedelja ili??
Ja sam sutra ujutro gore, rekal mi sestra smo da dodem...Jer jos netko samnom gore MM na putu pa sam sama  :Sad:  ....

GABI VIBRAAAAAAAA

----------


## Gabi25

ina hvala ti na utjesi, to mi puno znači  :Love:  
ne odustajem ja još, još se nadam da ćemo imati js a opet i ako ne bude sada, bit će drugi put

Nina ja sam ti gore u četvrtak, ne u petak... i da, danas je bio puno pričljiviji i raspoloženiji- čak mi je objašnjavao na karti kako da dođem do ljekarne u kojoj ima za kupit štoperice  :Laughing:

----------


## nina1

cure iz vinogradske 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve !!! 
ajmo jednu trudnicu , brzo ! 

što se čeka ?   :Grin:

----------


## narnija

Gabi glavu gore....jedna je dovoljna za malo bebača.....meni danas 7dc i ne osječam još nikakve promjene u jajnicima ...valjda je još prerano ...da li tko zna da li je Kuna gore za vikend dežuran ?

----------


## Gabi25

narnija ne znam da li je dežuran ovaj vikend, bio je prošli pa onda...
iako ako kod mene sve ipak bude u redu transfer bi bio u nedjelju- ako bude 3 dan- pa me baš zanima da li će netko biti dežuran...
a gle mene, radim ražanj a zec je još u šumi  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## arkica

> Gabi, meni ovaj od 18mm izgleda sasvim optimisticno


Ja sam imala na dan štoperice dva ili tri od 19mm i nijedan nije pukno tako ne pamičari biti će sve o.k.  :D

----------


## narnija

Gabi naravno da će sve biti za pet...tvoja jS  spremno čeka svog malog spermića ......NinaB sretno sutra ....sve ispitaj Kunu ...sve što te zanima ....puse svima i viiiiibreeeee  :Heart:

----------


## NinaB

> Gabi naravno da će sve biti za pet...tvoja jS  spremno čeka svog malog spermića ......NinaB sretno sutra ....sve ispitaj Kunu ...sve što te zanima ....puse svima i viiiiibreeeee


hvala ti draga puno  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

sutra sam u 8 h ja gore, zvala sam danas i rekla mi je sestra samo da dodem..sutra Kunu resetam pitanjima sve sam si napisala  :Razz:  ... i naravno odamh javim...jel netko gore sutra??
sigurno sve spavate  :Love:  ...a ne ja ludakinja  :Grin:

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB sretno danas  :Kiss:   Javi nam kako je prošlo

Ja sinoć u 22 primila choragon 5000, išla sam na hitnu pa su me tamo upiknuli- ne mogu nagovoriti mm-a da i on proba  :Sad:  
Uglavnom inekcija kao inekcija, ništa strašno...
I sad se molim do sutra

----------


## narnija

Gabi sretno...sretno....bit će sve super......NinaB jedva čekam da se javiš sa izvještajem ....ja prekosutra idem....Gabi da li ti treba svaki puta uputnica za uzv , jer ja ako budem trebala opet u ponedjeljak doći ne stignem ju dići tako brzo

----------


## Gabi25

obično ti treba uputnica svaki put za uzv, ali mene dr. u nedjelju nije tražio kad nije bilo sestara... ali mislim da ako ju ne stigneš podići možeš im donijeti drugi put, ok su sestre

----------


## mmaslacak

Mislim da ne treba, meni su na onu uputnicu za UZV pregled, sestre napisale da mi vrijedi 3x.
Iako sam eto imala jednu folikulometriju.
Pitaj gore, tako sam i ja.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Meni su rekli da uputnica za folikulometriju vrijedi za 3 puta.
Sretno cure!

----------


## NinaB

:Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  
tuzna sam jako...Kune nije bilo pa me Tomic ( ja mislim gledao) nista od inseminacije sutra niti prekosutra idem tek u petak na Ulz ali kod KUNE...
znaci bit ce mi 15 dan ciklusa u petak tako da neznam dali cu moci ili se moze neznam cure???? ponedeljak 18 dan jel ima smisla...???


uglavnom..rekao mi je vidimo se u petak ja aha na inseminaciji on NE kaj Vam je pa premali su...pardon sta nisam znala...niti da mi jes ta napisao na papir niti rekao koliko sta....jako sam tuzna  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bebica2009

Nemoj biti tuzna draga, pa valjda zna sta radi!?
A koliko ti dana traje ciklus u prosjeku?

----------


## Gabi25

> Meni su rekli da uputnica za folikulometriju vrijedi za 3 puta.
> Sretno cure!


Aha, to nisam znala, sorry na krivoj informaciji... 
NinaB nemoj biti tužna... nije još ništa gotovo, izgleda da se folikuli razvijaju malo sporije pa je zato tako... vidjet ćeš u petak. nije ti ništa rekao- ni koliko ih ima ni koliko su veliki??

----------


## NinaB

nista mi nije htio reci ni TOmic ni KUna prosli put...
Ciklus mi je svakih 30-31 dan..
Po Vasim islustvima dali se NEKOME mozda RADILA INSEMINACIJA NAKON SREDINE CIKLUSA??? ILI NEZNAM ZBUNJENA SAM TUZNA...HVALA NA UTJESI curke

----------


## mmaslacak

Malo je teško popratiti sve dijagnoze i sve postupke, evo ja prva od silnog uzbuđenja ne znam ni u kakvom si ti postupku..? Prirodni? Klomifenski? Neki drugi..?
Ajde stavi u potpis dijagnozu, nešto, ako ti se da naravno i ako želiš..
Meni je bezveze da ti ništa nisu rekli, ali svejedno imaj vjere u doktore i nemoj biti nervozna..samo polako..već bi oni tebi rekli da nešto ne valja.

----------


## NinaB

pardon na velikim slovima nisam htjela vikati caps lock mi je bio upaljen

----------


## NinaB

> Malo je teško popratiti sve dijagnoze i sve postupke, evo ja prva od silnog uzbuđenja ne znam ni u kakvom si ti postupku..? Prirodni? Klomifenski? Neki drugi..?
> Ajde stavi u potpis dijagnozu, nešto, ako ti se da naravno i ako želiš..
> Meni je bezveze da ti ništa nisu rekli, ali svejedno imaj vjere u doktore i nemoj biti nervozna..samo polako..već bi oni tebi rekli da nešto ne valja.


ja sam na prirodnom AIH i bila sam na klomifenima 5-9 dana ciklusa..i onda 3 dana na estrofemu 2 mg...bial na ulz u nedelju i rako mi Kuna da dodem danas i mog. inseminacija cet ili petak najkasnije, dans nije bilo Kune bio Tomic :/  i opet ULZ u petak, kada sam ga pitala za inseminaciju rekao mi je kaj vam je pa jos je malo :?  a meni je danas 13 dan ciklusa....

Hvala cure na utjesi   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## pino

NinaB, glavu gore, ne bit tuzna  :Love:  Ovulacija je 14 dana od pocetka novog ciklusa, znaci ak ti je prirodni ciklus 31 dana, onda ti je ovulacija oko 17. dana ciklusa. Ali oni to na ultrazvuku najbolje vide kako dozrijeva folikul, stvarno se trebas pouzdati u to vise nego brojanje dana. Sretno!

----------


## NinaB

:Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## kate32

Slažem se sa Pino meni je ovulacija uvijek 17, 18 dan, a ciklus mi traje 30,31 dan. Tako da draga nemoj se brinuti, doktori sigurno znaju pa nisi ti jedina kojoj se to dogodi.

----------


## NinaB

kate   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
Ja nemogu vjerovati da doktrori to nemogu reci...Bila sam jako sretna sta sam krenula u Vinogradsku i sa dr.Kunom...i onda me krenulo od ulz u nedelju kada mi nista nije rekao i danas dr. Tomic :? 
Niakakva rijec utjehe...
kuzim ljude koji idu privatno barem dobiju odgovore na pitanja sva i rijec utjehe...a ne ovako...
I meni je ovo prvi put da idem u bolnicu jer sam bila jako razocarana ( mama mi je inace dr) i sve sam obavljala privatno i bila zadovoljan pa makar su nalazi bili koma ali....

Utjesile ste me cure u petak se ne dizem iz ordinacije dok ne dobijem odg na SVA pitanja pa odmah isprika svim curama ako jedna zaglavi unutra dulje od ostalih  :Saint:  

Jos pitanje dali je Kuna gore u petak jer mislim da sam procitala da ga nema u petak a meni rekli da ga ima :?

----------


## NinaB

> NinaB, glavu gore, ne bit tuzna  Ovulacija je 14 dana od pocetka novog ciklusa, znaci ak ti je prirodni ciklus 31 dana, onda ti je ovulacija oko 17. dana ciklusa. Ali oni to na ultrazvuku najbolje vide kako dozrijeva folikul, stvarno se trebas pouzdati u to vise nego brojanje dana. Sretno!


sad sam citala tvoju draga pricu iz potpisa osobne price i rasplakala si me  :Crying or Very sad:  ..sa toliko osjecaja je pisana da sam sve sama kroz sebe prozivjela   :Love:

----------


## mmaslacak

Najbolje ti je nazovi sestre i pitaj, one znaju točnu informaciju.
Ne brini ništa, samo se nemoj uzrujavati.Meni je u Vinigradskoj baš kao da sam kod privatnika, iako ne pričaju puno, stvarno ti posvete pažnju, što nisam ni kod nekih privatnika osjetila.
Šale na mjestu, nije ti neugodno, a sve sam pitala uglavnom sestre, isto sve objasne što doktor ne stigne.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ni ja još nisam skužila koji im je raspored jer uvijek je jedan od njih dvojice gore, nikad nisu zajedno. Ja ti mogu reći svoj dojam za Tomića, da *je* rezerviran ali kad mu postaviš pitanje, raspriča se. Uglavnom, Nina, ti samo pitaj, nek ti ništa ne bude neugodno!

Mmaslačak, jesi li na štopericu išla k njima ili si je sama organizirala? Baš lijepe vijesti od tebe, sve kako treba   :Smile:  
Pozdravljam sve cure  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## narnija

Nina B , 

ništa se ne brini ja ti isto ovuliram tek 17 dc tako da sam u petak isto kod Tomića ( jer Kune navodno nema ) i ne očekujem uopće da išta vidi jer će mi biti 10 dc . Naravno počinje me boljeti lijevi jajnik  i već vidim da će mi tu i biti ovulacija...i onda sav trud uzaludan ....za popiz...

----------


## NinaB

hvala draga   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
i svim curama PUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAAAAAA VELIKKKKKKKKKAAAAAAA

i drzim *FIGE OGROMNE* da se primi maslacak, sutra Gabi.....

----------


## narnija

Nina B kada si naručena u petak ..ja moram doći u osam ...curke da li znate da li bi me primili prvu da tražim , jer se moram vratiti na posao u Sisak, krećem ujutro u šest a trebala bi što prije nazad, jer ne mogu stalno dobiti Go .....pusa   :Heart:

----------


## mmaslacak

Ja sam išla na Hitnu, tamo Henzelova/Radnička.

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB hvala ti draga  :Love:  
Mislite na mene sutra i vibrajte da dobijemo barem jednu stanicu...

Ja se javim kad ću moći, tj. kad dođem doma
 :Kiss:

----------


## NinaB

> Nina B kada si naručena u petak ..ja moram doći u osam ...curke da li znate da li bi me primili prvu da tražim , jer se moram vratiti na posao u Sisak, krećem ujutro u šest a trebala bi što prije nazad, jer ne mogu stalno dobiti Go .....pusa


sta se mene tice mozes dodi ranije i zamoli sestre domeso coksicu i proci ces...Kod Kune ides???On dode malo iza 20 h Tomic danas oko 8.15 ha ali ko po trcai je islo svaka unutra max 5 min....

juhuuuuu zajedno smo :D  :D  :D

----------


## NinaB

> narnija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nina B kada si naručena u petak ..ja moram doći u osam ...curke da li znate da li bi me primili prvu da tražim , jer se moram vratiti na posao u Sisak, krećem ujutro u šest a trebala bi što prije nazad, jer ne mogu stalno dobiti Go .....pusa  
> 
> 
> sta se mene tice mozes dodi ranije i zamoli sestre domeso coksicu i proci ces...Kod Kune ides???On dode malo iza 20 h Tomic danas oko 8.15 ha ali ko po trcai je islo svaka unutra max 5 min....
> 
> juhuuuuu zajedno smo :D  :D  :D


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
nemogu vjerovati sto sam napisala
DR Kuna dolazi oko 8.20 ane 20 h...
Donesi sestrama coksicu i iici ces sigurno...Ako zelis ja cu biti gore prije 8 h pa ima kazem za tebe ali mi javi na pp prezime...naravno ako hoces  :Heart:   :Heart:  

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## arkica

> Nina B kada si naručena u petak ..ja moram doći u osam ...curke da li znate da li bi me primili prvu da tražim , jer se moram vratiti na posao u Sisak, krećem ujutro u šest a trebala bi što prije nazad, jer ne mogu stalno dobiti Go .....pusa


Ja sam jednom ili dvaput molila sestre isto i fakat su me prozvali prvu!!! Oko toga se stvarno ne moraš brinuti...

----------


## narnija

ako to ide brzo .....onda neću ništa moliti...bolje da molim slijedeći tjedan jer ću vjerojatrno morati i u ponedjeljak i srijedu ako bog da...pa ću već vidjeti kako ću moći zgibati s posla  . jedva čekam da vidim što se zbiva u mojim jajnicima nakon godine dana pauze.... :?

----------


## arkica

Zašto ne uzmeš bolovanje? Mislim da po zakonu imaš dan free, ako ideš na specijalističi pregled!!! Provjeri, meni je dr. opće prakse dala doznake.

----------


## NinaB

> ako to ide brzo .....onda neću ništa moliti...bolje da molim slijedeći tjedan jer ću vjerojatrno morati i u ponedjeljak i srijedu ako bog da...pa ću već vidjeti kako ću moći zgibati s posla  . jedva čekam da vidim što se zbiva u mojim jajnicima nakon godine dana pauze.... :?


narnija ipak ti njima reci kada dode i zamoli ih..jer tko zna kaj tko ima u petak mozda nisu samo ulz...

DRZIM FIGE narni  :Heart:  

Takoder se zelim svim curama ZAHVALITI  :Love:   :Love:   danas na tjesenju nakon mog ULZ danas..nije mi bilo svejedno ( nije jos uvijek ali) ...ipka prvi put i odmau startu bad takav...
Ja razumijem da me VI najbolje kuzite....  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

GABI sutra VIBRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
drzim fige ( rekao mi je MM da su mi se prsti vec poceli frkati)  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Zeena

prvo i osnovno zene sretno vam u svim postupcima koje radite...   :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

da se ja malo javim... mi trenutno zganjamo sve pretrage, meni vec oduzeli krvi kolko nisam dala u zadnjih 20 godina i tako... meni je jos ostalo samo hormoni 3 dc koji pada sad u petak, a mm spermiogram. sad se oboruzavamo strpljenjem i cekanjem rezultata... jedino sto sam dobila rezultate progesterona 21 dc i bio je 43,8 (5-86) pa ja eto mislim da je to ok. slobodno me uputite ako nisam u pravu.   :Embarassed:  

da, rekli su mi da nazovem kad budemo s nalazima gotovi, ja se nadam da necu morati dugo cekati da vidim doktora, tj da ce me naruciti brzo. i jos se nadam posto trebam slijedecu m dobiti 1.12 da cemo stici jos ove godine u postupak...   :Grin:  i tu me uputite ako nisam u pravu.   :Embarassed:   :Smile:  

ps. za sad vas vecinom citam, jer nemam kaj pametnog za prijavljivati a bome ni davati neke savijete posto sam nova u svemu ovome, ali veselim se kad cu vas moci poceti daviti s 1001 pitanjem...    :Laughing:   :Love:

----------


## arkica

> prvo i osnovno zene sretno vam u svim postupcima koje radite...   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> da se ja malo javim... mi trenutno zganjamo sve pretrage, meni vec oduzeli krvi kolko nisam dala u zadnjih 20 godina i tako... meni je jos ostalo samo hormoni 3 dc koji pada sad u petak, a mm spermiogram. sad se oboruzavamo strpljenjem i cekanjem rezultata... jedino sto sam dobila rezultate progesterona 21 dc i bio je 43,8 (5-86) pa ja eto mislim da je to ok. slobodno me uputite ako nisam u pravu.   
> 
> da, rekli su mi da nazovem kad budemo s nalazima gotovi, ja se nadam da necu morati dugo cekati da vidim doktora, tj da ce me naruciti brzo. i jos se nadam posto trebam slijedecu m dobiti 1.12 da cemo stici jos ove godine u postupak...   i tu me uputite ako nisam u pravu.    
> 
> ps. za sad vas vecinom citam, jer nemam kaj pametnog za prijavljivati a bome ni davati neke savijete posto sam nova u svemu ovome, ali veselim se kad cu vas moci poceti daviti s 1001 pitanjem...


Draga Zeena,
dobro došla na forum!!!

Sve si dobro navela;  :Smile: ))) 

Slobodno pitaj sve što te mući....

----------


## reny123

Cure, trebam savjet. 
Danas (srijeda) sam dobila menstruaciju u večernjim satima. Trebam vaditi hormone između 2 i 5 dana ciklusa. Da li je bolje to uraditi u petak ili ponedjeljak, budući preko vikenda ne rade. Mada mislim da bi idealno bilo u subotu ili nedjelju. Koji peh! :?

----------


## bublica3

*reny* ja bi vadila u petak.   :Smile:

----------


## Zeena

reny i ja sam isto mislim da je bolje petak.  8) (a imala sam isto pitanje spremno da je zakasnila dan...   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## reny123

Hvala,cure.
Zeena, u istoj smo fazi. Isto prikupljam nalaze, još samo ove hormone izvadit. A kao što vidim, i menstruacije su nam dan razlike!  :Grin:

----------


## Zeena

bome jesmo...   :Smile:  i ti se nadas postupku u 12 mj?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ili sam to samo ja prevec optimisticna?   :Razz:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Reny i Zeena, dobrodošle!
Ako uspijete skupit sve nalaze do 25.d.c. onda ste na prvom pregledu i uzv tada, i dr će vam napisati protokol i od sljedećeg ciklusa, dakle početak 12.mj. ste u postupku.

----------


## Zeena

joj, super...  8)  ja se samo nadam da ce i nalazi biti brzo gotovi od ovih hormona koje vadim u petak.   :Laughing:  pa ne bi trebalo biti dulje od 20 dana cekanja...   :Embarassed:   :/

----------


## arkica

Ja sam nalaze hormona u Vinogradskoj čekala 2 tjedna!!!

Cure sretno i da krenete u prvi postupak već u 12. mjesecu!!!

----------


## NinaB

pozzzz novim curkama...
Na pravom ste mjestu sto se tice savjeta i pitanja...
I ja sam relativno nova od 9 mjeseca i ovdje su mi SVE cure ko....  :Love:  
neznam kako bi to rijecima opisala...
Svaku nedelju se zhvalim na ovom forumu....

GABI......javi nam se....fige i vibraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zeena

ja homone radim u petrovoj... jer su me u vinogradskoj (kad sam ih konacno dobila na telefon  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) rekli da se mogu naruciti za 30.12.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  a u petrovoj su mi rekli da smo dodem...   :Smile:

----------


## NinaB

> joj, super...  8)  ja se samo nadam da ce i nalazi biti brzo gotovi od ovih hormona koje vadim u petak.   pa ne bi trebalo biti dulje od 20 dana cekanja...    :/


moj savjet Sunce osiguranje nalazi odmah drugi dana i cijene prihvatljive...
Ja imam njihovu policu koju sam platila mislim 1000 kn a kada sam isla zbrajati participcaije i sve ostalo sto se placa dodatno na istom sam ali sam sve imala u 7 dana max muz i ja....

----------


## Zeena

ma ja bi najradje sve privatno vadila, ali jel recesija i slicno pa se nema jos za to kad sve mogu u bolnicama i jos uvijek sve stigne na vrijeme...  :/ valjda.   :Embarassed:

----------


## reny123

Prave ste! Taman kad se malo uljuljam i usporim, nađe se neka da me motivira.
Zeena, u 12 mj. veliš? Moguće da će nam nalazi bit gotovi.
AuroraBlu, fala na informacijama.
Briseve sam radila 23.10.2009. u bolnici izvan Zg, rekli da će bit gotovi za 3-4 tjedna. Hormone čekamo 2 tjedna. Mislim da će me kad dođem sa svim nalazima još uputit na snimanje prohodnosti jajovoda, obzirom da je spermiogram MM u redu.

----------


## mmaslacak

Meni su u Petrovoj izvadili nekih 9, ako uzmeš da je privatno svaki hormon cca 100 njak kn, huh to much!
Ja sam čekala nalaze 6 tjedana, nadam se da sad to rade brže, držim vam fige!

----------


## Zeena

a eto sad te odma moram spustiti....   :Embarassed:   imamo drugaciju situaciju... kod nas je problem (za sad  :/ ) los spermiogram, a posto nam je dok T rekao da je to za icsi, meni mislim da nece biti potreban pregled prohodnosti jajovoda.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Zeena

mmaslacak, nemoj me zezat 6 tjedana????  :?  
da ja njih ponovo zovem pa pitam za kolko su gotovi nalazi? 

pitala sam i privatno je 120 kn po hormonu.   :Sad:  sad bi najradje otisla privatno...  :/  barem su isti dan gotovi nalazi...

----------


## mmaslacak

Pa da, i meni bilo vječnost...nazovi i pitaj, možda se nešto promijenilo, ja sam to davno..

----------


## arkica

> ja homone radim u petrovoj... jer su me u vinogradskoj (kad sam ih konacno dobila na telefon  ) rekli da se mogu naruciti za 30.12.    a u petrovoj su mi rekli da smo dodem...


Žao mi je što ti je tako ispalo. Ja nisam ni znala da se treba naručiti. Rekla sam da me dr. T. poslao (što i je) i izvadili su mi to jutro.

Cure, ako imate vremena, odite u Vinogradsku, inzistirajte i pravite se lude! SRETNO!!!

----------


## Zeena

arkica, razmisljala sam i o tome, ali koje sam ja srece nebudu me primili.  :/ 

mmaslacak, arkica kolko jos brojite dana do bete?

----------


## AuroraBlu

U Vinogradskoj su užasno zakomplicirali stvari na endokrinološkom laboratoriju. Više se ne može muljati, nego se stvarno treba rezervirati termin za onda kad ti kažu da ima mjesta, a onda kad ti taj mjesec bude 1.d.c.onda ih nazoveš i zapišu te za određeni dan između 2.-i 5.d.c. Navodno mjesečno imaju kvotu iznad koje ne mogu naručivati.

Ali zato je netko ovdje pisao kako se na Sv.Duh samo dođe bez naručivanja unaprijed. I čisto sumnjam da čekanje nalaza traje duže od 2 tjedna.
A što se tiče raznih briseva i kulture ejakulata - provjereno najbrže je u HZZJZ, Mirogojska 16 - za 3-4 dana ako je negativno.

----------


## mmaslacak

Meni je rečeno da betu vadim onaj dan kad trebam dobiti..
A ja bi onda rađe čekala da taj dan prođe..ako dobijem da ni ne vadim..A koliko se najranije može?  :Laughing:

----------


## Zeena

hvala cure a info!    :Love:  
zvala sam ja lab u petrovoj...   :Smile:   vele ako su spolni hormoni samo da se ceka kojih 7 dana. dakle, vrlo prihvatljivo.   :Wink:  

mmaslacak   :Laughing:  
AuroraBlu, kaj nije to u Rockfellerovoj? ja sam jucer nosila muzev ponos na bakteriolosku obradu... i gotovi su za 8 radnih dana... sto u biti ispadne 12 dana.  8) 

a oni hivovi i hepatitisi i krvne grupe su gotovi za 8 dana. osim kaj su tamo tete krvopije koje ostavljaju podljeve po rukama.   :Rolling Eyes:  

danas sam bas brbljava...   :Grin:   sto ce tek biti kad krenem u postupak...  :/ 

e, da i trebati ce mi opet uputnica za vinogradsku kad idemo gore sa nalazima, jel da?   :Embarassed:

----------


## AuroraBlu

U Rockfellerovoj su gotovi za 10 radnih dana (barem je tako bilo do prije mjesec dana) - i to nikad dočekati! To je državni zavod, a u Mirogojskoj 16 je gradski HZZJZ (Hrv.zavod za javno zdravstvo) - ali moraš uvijek napomenuti svom doktoru da ti u uputnicu napiše Mirogojska.

----------


## kate32

> Meni je rečeno da betu vadim onaj dan kad trebam dobiti..
> A ja bi onda rađe čekala da taj dan prođe..ako dobijem da ni ne vadim..A koliko se najranije može?


Na odbrojavanju sam vidila da vadiš betu 17.11, a meni 18.11 rođendan pa aj ti lipo vadi na moj rođendan, da bude sretnije.  :Smile:

----------


## mmaslacak

Pa mogla bi, onda bi se načastile! sokićima    :Grin:  
A kad se može najranije?

----------


## Zeena

kolko sam ja citala 12 dpt.   :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Evo mene sa moje prve punkcije- dobili smo jednu jajnu stanicu- praktički ispada kao čisti prirodnjak. Obzirom da je doktor rekao da nije baš optimističan u vezi dobijanja js ja sam presretna što smo dobili barem jednu. Sutra u 9 zovem gore da vidim da li će biti tuluma u labu ili ne  :Embarassed:  
Nadam se da će mi vratiti tu jednu moju malu mrvicu  :Heart:

----------


## Zeena

~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu! ~~~~~~~~~~

 :Love:

----------


## arkica

Ja sam upravo pročitala u knjizi IVF poliklinike da se BETA vadi na 14 dan od inseminacije ili aspiracije!

Dakle, maslačak nama 12.11. mora biti SRETAN!!!

Nek nas čuvaju   :Saint: .....

----------


## narnija

ma Gabi to je to ......super što si dobila i tu jednu...s obzirom da smo svi na tom klomifenu i nije nam uspješnost neka, mislim da bi trebali ubaciti bar još koji gonal uz klomifen...tako sam ja u prošlom posputpku uzimala i dobila sam samo dvije JS od sigurno šest koje su bile prazne .....tako da tulum u labu i počeo jejjjjjjeeeeeeeee  :Heart:   :Heart:  tko ti jr radio punkciju i da li znaš da li su dežurni ovaj vikend

----------


## mmaslacak

> Ja sam upravo pročitala u knjizi IVF poliklinike da se BETA vadi na 14 dan od inseminacije ili aspiracije!
> 
> Dakle, maslačak nama *12.11.* mora biti SRETAN!!!
> 
> Nek nas čuvaju  .....


Čekaj, al to je onda 5 dana prije?  :?

----------


## Gabi25

punkciju mi radio dr. Tomić
nemam pojma da li je tko dežuran za vikend ali ja i još jedna cura bi trebale imate transfer za vikend ako sve bude ok tako da će netko morati biti dežuran
narnija ti si sutra gore?? sretno  :Love:  
zeena  :Love:

----------


## NinaB

> punkciju mi radio dr. Tomić
> nemam pojma da li je tko dežuran za vikend ali ja i još jedna cura bi trebale imate transfer za vikend ako sve bude ok tako da će netko morati biti dežuran
> narnija ti si sutra gore?? sretno  
> zeena


di nam je Kuna???? nije ga bilo jucer, danas...koliko vidim....
narni mozda smo ti i ja za vikend mislim ja se nadam iz sveg srca da me nece otpiliti za iduci ciklus jelda da nece?????Danas imam i iscjedak znaci ovulacija u punom tijeku....a sutra jedva cekam...nadam se Kuni sutra...

Gabi vibra..............tulum ajmo...dajte jednu trudnicu da ostale mozemo malo biti optimističnije....  :Heart:   Gabi.....  :Heart:

----------


## bebica2009

*Gabi25* drago mi je zbog te jedne male, a tebi *NinaB* sutra drzim fige!
Nek ti dragi bude spreman  :Smile: 
Ma tko god bude, napravit ce ti najbolje, ne brini!  :Heart: 

Ja danas dobila nalaze hormona i LH mi 1,8 (2,4-12,6) na 3 DC. Jedino on ne stima nakon HS-a. Ne znam sta to znaci, valjda se nece sada kod mene stvari poremetiti.
A i nalaz MM stigao jos gori. Sada je normalnih 0%.
Ne kuzim da li ti morfoloski nenormalni spermici mogu uoće oploditi j.s.? 

Zna li tko?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Bebica, da li znaš možda, da li će u idućem postupku koristiti tvoje smrznute stanice, ili ćeš morati proizvoditi svježe? Ako neće koristiti smrznute, u koju svrhu se zamrzavaju?

----------


## bebica2009

Hoce. Koristiti ce ih. Zato me sada i muci ovaj najnoviji spermiogram. Ako mi stanice budu jadne i nikakve kada ih odmrznu ( odn. ako prezive odmrzavanje), a onda jos i loši spermici...  :Sad:   Kakav ce to biti tulum u lab-u!?
Nikakav!

Kako tvoje pikanje?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Dobro ide pikanje, ulovila sam grif   :Smile:  
Baš me zanima kako će ići to s odmrzavanjem stanica, zapravo još nismo imali takav slučaj, ti si naš pionir  :D 
Ja baš nemam nekakvih velikih očekivanja u vezi toga, ali daj bože da se ugodno iznenadim!
Ali ti možeš idući ciklus pokušati i prirodnjak. Šteta da se tvoja svježa j.s. ne iskoristi, jel tako?!

----------


## bebica2009

Pa da. Tako i idem sada.
Šteta za svježu jajnu stanicu, ali pitati cu ja dr.-a da li mozemo i nju usput uhvatiti!?

Pioniri maleni...  :Sing:

----------


## pino

Draga bebica2009, 

mogu se naci normalni i sa 0%, samo treba malo duze traziti (npr. ako je 1 od 300 spermica normalan, to ce ispasti kao 0% normalnih jer je 0.3%). Ali nadam se prvo, da ce spermiogram ipak biti malo bolji, a drugo, da ce se super ekstra potruditi oko tebe jer si prva sa smznutim j.s. a njima je u interesu da dokazu kako su smrznute j.s. dobra tehnologija. A tebi nisu oplodili 3 pa zamrznuli ta 3 zametka, nego samo zamrznuli j.s.? Svakako nas obavjestavaj kako ide dalje sa smrznutim stanicama, mislim da to sve interesira... puno ti hvala, i puno, puno srece zelim!!!

----------


## NinaB

> *Gabi25* drago mi je zbog te jedne male, a tebi *NinaB* sutra drzim fige!
> Nek ti dragi bude spreman 
> Ma tko god bude, napravit ce ti najbolje, ne brini! 
> 
> Ja danas dobila nalaze hormona i LH mi 1,8 (2,4-12,6) na 3 DC. Jedino on ne stima nakon HS-a. Ne znam sta to znaci, valjda se nece sada kod mene stvari poremetiti.
> A i nalaz MM stigao jos gori. Sada je normalnih 0%.
> Ne kuzim da li ti morfoloski nenormalni spermici mogu uoće oploditi j.s.? 
> 
> Zna li tko?


Hvala bebica...MM je uvijek spreman ali ne vjerujem da ce biti sutra..jer nisam niti stopericu uzela niti nista...ali kako je krenulao nebi se cudila...

pusa svima javim se sutra nad se sa SUPER vijestima a ne opet :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## arkica

> arkica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam upravo pročitala u knjizi IVF poliklinike da se BETA vadi na 14 dan od inseminacije ili aspiracije!
> 
> Dakle, maslačak nama *12.11.* mora biti SRETAN!!!
> 
> Nek nas čuvaju  .....
> 
> ...


Da, da; 5 dana prije nego su nam napisali na povijesti bolesti!!!

----------


## nina1

bila i ja danas ....
dr mi je odgodio postupak radi ciste ....
jako sam   :Sad:  .................

----------


## tikica_69

nina, zao mi je   :Sad:

----------


## arkica

Nina, jako, jako mi je žao!!

----------


## Gabi25

nina baš mi je žao   :Love:  

NinaB ti si pitala gdje je dr. Kuna- bio je on danas gore, vidjela ga ja, ali je dr. Tomić radio punkciju, ne znam zašto
NinaB nema odustajanja, možda več sutra bude lijepih novosti, mislit ću na tebe  :Kiss:

----------


## nina1

hvala cure...   :Love:  
sad me je najviše strah da li ću upasti slijedeći mjesec prije praznika...  :Sad: 

danas bilo gore dosta cura pa ako koja želi neka napiše što je imala na sebi da povežem lice s nickom

----------


## Gabi25

nina mene si možda vidjela u prugastoj crno bijeloj spavaćici, hodala sam po hodniku jer sam išla na wc prije punkcije. Ne znam oko koliko si bila gore??

----------


## nina1

> nina mene si možda vidjela u prugastoj crno bijeloj spavaćici, hodala sam po hodniku jer sam išla na wc prije punkcije. Ne znam oko koliko si bila gore??


bila sam negdje od 8.45 pa do cca 11 ...

bile su 2 u sličnim spavaćicama... jedna crne kose bez tajica i jedna plave kose s tajicama ...

----------


## Gabi25

ja crne kose u repu u spavaćici, kad sam išla na wc nisam imala tajice
a kad sam išla doma oko pola 11 imala sam dugu krem jaknu, tajice i smeđe čizme

----------


## nina1

> ja crne kose u repu u spavaćici, kad sam išla na wc nisam imala tajice
> a kad sam išla doma oko pola 11 imala sam dugu krem jaknu, tajice i smeđe čizme


znam , ona jako mlada zgodna ...
mene sigurno nisi primjetila, ja sam bila ona u crnoj vesti kratke kose

----------


## Gabi25

ma nisam nikoga primijetil kad sam odlazila jer sam još bila ošamućena od one injekcije- i bila sam sva zbunjena, nisam znala šta sad trebam- da li čekati doktora ili otići, šta s papirima...
nadam se da se vidimo još koji put  :Kiss:  
kad trebaš dobiti mengu? zašto misliš da nećeš upasti u 12. mjesec??

----------


## nina1

> ma nisam nikoga primijetil kad sam odlazila jer sam još bila ošamućena od one injekcije- i bila sam sva zbunjena, nisam znala šta sad trebam- da li čekati doktora ili otići, šta s papirima...
> nadam se da se vidimo još koji put  
> kad trebaš dobiti mengu? zašto misliš da nećeš upasti u 12. mjesec??


imala sam dooosta vremena proučavati ljude u čekaoni ...
ma znam da nisi nikoga vidjela i ja sam bila tako prvi put...
nisam dobila još sad u 11 mj , nemam redovite cikluse pa nemogu ni odrediti kad ću dobiti u 12 mj ....
sve me strah da dr-i i biolog ne odu nekud na skijanje ili slično za božić pa da mi i 12 mj propadne 
a tebi držim fige da se nećemo vidjeti, da uspiješ odmah ...  :Love:  
cure koje ste danas bile gore i one koje se spremate ~~~~~~~ za sve
tikice posebne ~~~~~~~ za tebe   :Kiss:

----------


## maca2

drage moje, šaljem vam dobre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješne i bezbolne punkcije, tulume u labosu i bete do neba!  :Love:  
ninaB nemoj se jako žalostiti, kad nije ovaj put uspjelo bit će sljedeći - samo s mirom i bez stresa ( i meni je u prošlom ciklusu pobjegao folikul pa ništa od postupka   :Sad:   ). Doći će i naše vrijeme   :Kiss:  
Ja trenutno u oćekivanju "vještice" kroz par dana pa onda 8.dan gore na uzv - iako ne polažem puno nade u ovaj mjesec jer bi ovulacija u pravilu trebala biti na lijevom jajniku koji mi je jako loš i u pravilu daje prazne folikule...
Zna li netko do kada rade u 12. mj i kada će na godišnji ?

----------


## bugaboo

Bok cure,

pratim vas vec neko vrijeme, nakon 1,5 god pokusavanja zatrudnjivanja krenuli na pretrage. Brisevi i meni i MM uredni, meni nalazi hormona unutar referentnih vrijednosti (tek za par dana idem svom ginicu da pogleda nalaz), ali MM nakon obavljenog spermiograma ima dijagnozu oligozoospermia i moguca varicocela 1 ili 2 stupnja. Ginic je nesto vec spominjao test prohodnosti jajovoda pa pretpostavljam da mi to slijedi, a onda vjerojatno preporuka za MPO.

Prvo sam mislila ici na VV, jer mi je tamo frendica kod dr. Lucingera dobila blizance, ali mi se cini da se u Vinogradskoj manje ceka. 

Moze li mi netko reci koliko obicno vremena prodje od 1 dolaska sa nalazima u Vinogradsku pa do 1. postupka?

----------


## Zeena

bugaboo, dobrodosla!   :Bye:  
ja sma isto jako friska u tome, pa da ti dam svjeze info. od prvog poziva u Vinogradsku do konzultacija sam cekala 2 tjedna, na konzultacijama nam je dok dao popis pretraga koje trebamo obaviti i kada dodemo s nalazima da krecemo, a da je sve sad na nama i nalazima.  8) 
drugim rijecima, ja se nadam da cemo uspjeti sve to obaviti do mog ciklusa pocetkom 12 mj. mozda sam previse optimisticna, ali barem se tome nadam... kad sam se prestala nadati da se m nekim cudom nece pojaviti.   :Smile:

----------


## Zeena

iako mi nije jasno zasto bi ti jos trebala na pretrage kad je vec dijagnoza tvog muza dosta losa i mislim da ste sigurno kandidati za ivf, za sto tebi nije potrebno da su jajovodi prohodni...  :?  :?  :? 

ja bi se na tvom mjestu odmah uputila kod specijaliste za mpo.

----------


## mmaslacak

> Moze li mi netko reci koliko obicno vremena prodje od 1 dolaska sa nalazima u Vinogradsku pa do 1. postupka?


Meni mjesec i pol dana, trenutno čuvam dvije mrvice i čekam da vadim betu!
Sretno i dobrodošla!

----------


## bugaboo

> iako mi nije jasno zasto bi ti jos trebala na pretrage kad je vec dijagnoza tvog muza dosta losa i mislim da ste sigurno kandidati za ivf, za sto tebi nije potrebno da su jajovodi prohodni...  :?  :?  :? 
> 
> ja bi se na tvom mjestu odmah uputila kod specijaliste za mpo.


U ponedjeljak idemo kod ginica (idem kod privatnika) pa cemo cuti njegovo misljenje, iako mislim da ce nas vjerojatno odmah uputiti na MPO, a ako ne ja cu svejedno otici kod socijalnog po uputnicu za Vinogradsku.

----------


## bugaboo

> bugaboo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moze li mi netko reci koliko obicno vremena prodje od 1 dolaska sa nalazima u Vinogradsku pa do 1. postupka?
> 
> 
> Meni mjesec i pol dana, trenutno čuvam dvije mrvice i čekam da vadim betu!
> Sretno i dobrodošla!


Hvala!

Nadam se da cu i ja tako brzo doci na red...

----------


## NinaB

> Gabi25 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja crne kose u repu u spavaćici, kad sam išla na wc nisam imala tajice
> a kad sam išla doma oko pola 11 imala sam dugu krem jaknu, tajice i smeđe čizme
> 
> 
> znam , ona jako mlada zgodna ...
> mene sigurno nisi primjetila, ja sam bila ona u crnoj vesti kratke kose


da da jako zgodna, mrak tijelo...ma bit ce nasa miss trudnica buducih  :Grin:  
kad je izasla u nedelju od dr sva sreca samo da su bila 2 muza moj i jos jedan inace neznam sta bi bilo...torbama po glavi  :Coffee:  
nina ajoj za cistu..moj miom i cista su na ljevoj strani pa se nadam da bas i nece smetati, posto pratimo samo desnu stranu :? 
Cure moje diim vam se svima kao i samoj sebi...kroz sta mi sve prolazimo...Ima neka kava tu, druzenje  :Love:  
sutra drz te fige da nas ima jos sa cekanjem bete..narnija vidimo se gore draga

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB luda si   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Sretno danas tebi i narniji~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja u 9 zovem biologa, još samo 50 minuta odbrojavam  :Grin:

----------


## Jelena

> Ima neka kava tu, druzenje


NinaB, ima jednom mjesečno tzv. Zg kavica, obično krajem mjeseca, ili si mislila na "interno Vinogradsku". Otvori se novi topic pa vidimo tko kad može. 

Evo npr. od zadnje:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...444&highlight=

Gabi25, još samo 10 minuta ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Gabi25

Juuuuuuuuuupi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :D  :D  :D 
Jedna ali vrijedna stanica se oplodila i lijepo se razvija :D  :D 

Ajme presretna sam, transfer u nedjelju ili ponedjeljak, moram zvati još oko 11 kad se doktori dogovore da li će tko biti gore u nedjelju

----------


## frka

:D  :D  :D   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NinaB

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
evo me....ipak narasli moji folikuli kaze Tomic sutra stoperica i ponedeljak AIH istcala sam iz ordinacije kao da sam na lotu dobila   :Grin:  ...Dobila sam genion sutra u 21 h si moram dati...Dali se u ljekarni dobije sve ili se posebno kupuje sprica i igla???

Narnija jesi bila gore, sta ti je rekao Tomic??? DUga plava kosa i trapke si ti ili smeda kratka kosa???

Jel jos netko bio gore????

GABI   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   savrseno   :Love:

----------


## NinaB

> NinaB prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ima neka kava tu, druzenje  
> 
> 
> NinaB, ima jednom mjesečno tzv. Zg kavica, obično krajem mjeseca, ili si mislila na "interno Vinogradsku". Otvori se novi topic pa vidimo tko kad može. 
> 
> Evo npr. od zadnje:
> ...


jel ima topic vec dogovora za 11 mjesec ili?? ja sam za

----------


## arkica

Gabi,
bravo!!!!  :D

----------


## arkica

Nina,
bravo;  :D !!!

----------


## arkica

> :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
> evo me....ipak narasli moji folikuli kaze Tomic sutra stoperica i ponedeljak AIH istcala sam iz ordinacije kao da sam na lotu dobila   ...Dobila sam genion sutra u 21 h si moram dati...Dali se u ljekarni dobije sve ili se posebno kupuje sprica i igla???
> 
> Narnija jesi bila gore, sta ti je rekao Tomic??? DUga plava kosa i trapke si ti ili smeda kratka kosa???
> 
> Jel jos netko bio gore????
> 
> GABI       savrseno


Draga,
špricu i iglu moraš kupiti!!! Par kuna...

----------


## Jelena

> jel ima topic vec dogovora za 11 mjesec ili?? ja sam za


super da si za! obično otvorim topic par dana unaprijed. ja sam kao "moderatorica", a kavice budu obično iza 20tog u mjesecu, ova zadnja je bila iznimno ranije. Pogledaj oko 23.11. vjerojatno će već biti otvoren topic.

----------


## Jelena

Gabi, NinaB lijepe vijesti!  :D

----------


## nina1

*Gabi25* super za js   :D 

*NinaB* super za rast folikula  :D

----------


## Zeena

super cure!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

ja sam danas   :Crying or Very sad:   zasto, ipak sam bila prevec optimisticna. i uzaludan mi trud sto sam jucer zvala da pitam za kolko su nalazi hormona gotovi... rekli mi tjedan dana, a danas nakon vadenja krvi da ce biti 1.12.  :/ a to mi taman treba biti 1 dc, tako da mislim da nista od nas do kraja 1 mjeseca (naredna 3 ciklusa) ...    :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nina1

> ja sam danas    zasto, ipak sam bila prevec optimisticna. i uzaludan mi trud sto sam jucer zvala da pitam za kolko su nalazi hormona gotovi... rekli mi tjedan dana, a danas nakon vadenja krvi da ce biti 1.12.  :/ a to mi taman treba biti 1 dc, tako da mislim da nista od nas do kraja 1 mjeseca (naredna 3 ciklusa) ...



ajoj žao mi je ...
ja isto izgubila živce čekajući  nalaze iz vinogradske mjesec dana tako da znam kako se osjećaš  i   :Crying or Very sad:   i   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## NinaB

> super cure!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
> 
> ja sam danas    zasto, ipak sam bila prevec optimisticna. i uzaludan mi trud sto sam jucer zvala da pitam za kolko su nalazi hormona gotovi... rekli mi tjedan dana, a danas nakon vadenja krvi da ce biti 1.12.  :/ a to mi taman treba biti 1 dc, tako da mislim da nista od nas do kraja 1 mjeseca (naredna 3 ciklusa) ...


ajd zvrcni sunce osiguranje i pitaj koliko dode kod njih, ako ti je hitno tako..a mislim da nije neka cifra velika  :Wink:  

HVALA CURE........ :D  :D  :D

----------


## NinaB

curke...
dali si vi dajete injekciju u guzu ili trbuh? Joj koje ce to sutra biti show  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Zeena

hvala cure   :Love:  , samo zvala bi ja i sve to,raspitala se jesam vec, a cifra je poprilicna jer imam 8 hormona za vaditi ali i nemaju me di vise pikat (a bome mi je i dosta toga ovih dana)..  :/ na lijevoj ruci imam od pon i danas tsh a na desnoj danas petova.   :Embarassed:  

a kaj prezivjet cu... trenutno sam u fazi mirenja sa situacijom.   :Laughing:  ako nista drugo budem mogla piti sampanjac za novu godinu i ako nam kojim slucajem uspije od prve to bi bilo ko da sam birala horoskopski znak- skorpija (a to sam oduvijek nekako prizeljkivala   :Wink:  ).  8) 

ja sam samo jedna od onih nestrpljivih (i razmazenih   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## Zeena

NinaB mislim da to ovisi koja je inekcija.   :Embarassed:  
pise na uputama.   :Laughing:  valjda  8)

----------


## mmaslacak

A o kojem lijeku je riječ?

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB koju štopericu si dobila?? 
Choragon ide u guzu a ovitrelle u trbuh

Zvala sam sad biologa- u ponedjeljak u 9 idem po svoju mrvicu :D  :D 
NinaB vidimo se  :Kiss:

----------


## NinaB

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
mislila sam da sam napisala Choragon sam dobila...
Naravno draga sa se vidimo i mis smo gore u 8 h, a kutijicu nosimo od doma...
danas je bilo jako puno cura i sve su imale neke ruksake sa stvarima ja sam mislila da to treba za IVF ili treba i za AIH stvari pidama itd...?  :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Koliko akcije!  :D  :D  :D 
Gabi, bravo za 1 ali vrijedan!  :D 
NinaB, ~~~~~~ za dobar tulum u ponedjeljak!  :D 

Cure, vidimo se u ponedjeljak ujutro, ja sam na svojoj prvoj folikulometriji. I Bebica2009 će isto biti   :Smile:  

Nina, ma sigurno stižeš u sljedećem ciklusu, sigurno će oni raditi do 18.12.

----------


## Gabi25

vauuuuu, bit će nas puno u ponedjeljak :D  :D 
jedva čekam da vas sve upoznam- samo ne znam kako ćemo se sve raspoznati :? 

AuroraBlu za prvi uzv i da bude puno folikulića~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## reny123

E cure moje , kako su mene zeznuli u mojoj provincijskoj bolnici!
Dođem danas na 2-3 dan ciklusa vadit hormone, napisane sve na jednu uputnicu. E pa ne može! Kod nas ne rade ANTITPO, Androstedion, ni DHEASS. Izvadili mi krv, uzeli uputnicu, napravit će ono što mogu.
Sad moram k svom giniću po novu uputnicu(radi u ponedjeljak) i čekat novi ciklus, pa onda rezultate. Gdje da to u Zagrebu najbrže izvadim?
Imate li kakvu drugu ideju, obzirom da je vikend, a trebam ih izvadit u naredna 2 dana?
Ne mogu vjerovat kako su me zeznuli!

----------


## Gabi25

reny a da pokušaš nazvati neki privatni lab u Zagrebu da ti to sutra izvade?? možda polikiniku Sunce ili laboratorij Breyer??
Baš mi je žao što je tako ispalo  :Love:

----------


## narnija

evo i  mene...dok se ja dofuram iz Zg-a vi već cijelu ordinaciju otračali......moji folikulići rastu ...danas mi je 10dc i imam tri na desnom jajniku od 11mm i čak četiri na lijevom (gdje nemam jajovoda) isto 11mm ...tako da sve ide po planu...ali endometrij baš nije najbolji......NinaB jesi i ti plava s mužičem došla ili netko drugi ...sve sam kriomice pregledavala ali nisam mogla skužiti koja si.....ja jesam plava u trapkama e....došla u pola osam tako da sam prva bila na redu......bravo za tvoje folikule ...vidimo se u ponedjeljak i molim te da me pozdraviš pošto sada znaš koja sam ........ 
 Gabi tako mi je drago za tu tvoju jednu .....to mora biti bingo..
...pusa svim curkama   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## narnija

ajmo sada nabrojati tko je sve u ponedjeljak gore ....
..NiNa B,
 Ja ,
 Bebica2009, 
Aurora , 
Gabi 25 

jesam koga izostavila....?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nema neki privatni laboratorij u tvojoj _provinciji_? U Zg imaš Breyer laboratorij u Ilici koji radi i subotom, za samo te 3 stvari i ne bi koštalo pretjerano.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Pa pitat ćemo jedna drugu u ponedjeljak koja je koja   :Smile:  5 nas je - bit će nas puna čekaonica. Ja sigurno neću doći s mužem jer mi neće zatrebati u ponedjeljak   :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

narnija imaš 7 folikula samo od klomifena?? pa to je odlično :D 
šta kaže doktor?? jesi dobila estrofem za endo?

mislim da si nabrojala sve koje smo gore u ponedjeljak  :Love:

----------


## narnija

Gabi 25 imala sam i prošli puta ali pola ih je bilo prazno...od sedam samo tri jS smo dobili i to jedna je bila nezrela tako da su mi dvije oplodili ...ali nije bilo uspjeha.....sada se nadam da će od ove tri JS u desnom bar jedna biti bingo....jer ove na lijevom niti ne brojim....baš šteta ustvari da mi ne rade odmah IVF ...ali dobro valjda oni znaju.....nisam ništa dobiloa za endo ( nije bsš Tomić bio pričljiv ) kada sam ga pitala za endo samo mi je rekao "tak-tak"  miti koliki niti ništa....šta da radim ako mi se sve poklopi osim endića....da jedem ananas ko luda ovaj vikend ?

ajmo u ponedjeljak svi sa crvenim karanfilima Ha...ha....ha.... za raspoznavanje...hi--hi  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

narnija puno ananasa papaj a ja vjerujem ako se endić ne podeblja da će ti dati estrofem u ponedjeljak
crveni karanfili  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

AuroraBlu ni ja ne dolazim sa mužem, tj. dovest će me on ali neće doći sa mnom gore kad ću morati ležati poslije transfera- pa će on negdje na kavu  :Smile:

----------


## NinaB

> evo i  mene...dok se ja dofuram iz Zg-a vi već cijelu ordinaciju otračali......moji folikulići rastu ...danas mi je 10dc i imam tri na desnom jajniku od 11mm i čak četiri na lijevom (gdje nemam jajovoda) isto 11mm ...tako da sve ide po planu...ali endometrij baš nije najbolji......NinaB jesi i ti plava s mužičem došla ili netko drugi ...sve sam kriomice pregledavala ali nisam mogla skužiti koja si.....ja jesam plava u trapkama e....došla u pola osam tako da sam prva bila na redu......bravo za tvoje folikule ...vidimo se u ponedjeljak i molim te da me pozdraviš pošto sada znaš koja sam ........ 
>  Gabi tako mi je drago za tu tvoju jednu .....to mora biti bingo..
> ...pusa svim curkama


mislim da sam ja sjedila pored tebe citala gloriju ..da moj muz je onaj koji je stlno bjezao na mob van.....firma nemoze bez njega....

Bravo i za tvoje folikule u ponedeljak si na ulz ili isto na AIH?...
nitko mi nije odgovorio..danas su curke neke bile i sve su imale torbe..pa za AIH netrebam valjda nista ili trebam? osim dobre volje nada i cijelih folikula...
ili  :Grin:  ??

Gabi nadam se da si ti naas prva trudnica  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## NinaB

> narnija puno ananasa papaj a ja vjerujem ako se endić ne podeblja da će ti dati estrofem u ponedjeljak
> crveni karanfili   
> 
> AuroraBlu ni ja ne dolazim sa mužem, tj. dovest će me on ali neće doći sa mnom gore kad ću morati ležati poslije transfera- pa će on negdje na kavu


moze skupa s mojim odnosno samnom mi smo u 8 h gore-nosimo ejakulat od doma  :Grin:   pa onda pauza 1 h jel sam dobro shvatila???

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB pa ja mislim da i ti moraš uzeti spavaćicu jer ćeš morati odležati sat, sat i pol gore- nisam sigurna, možda se javi još neka od cura koja je bila baš na inseminaciji... bila je tikica ovaj mjesec- pitaj ju na pp

----------


## tikica_69

Ne trebas nositi spavacicu...samo suknjicu...lezis 15 minuta i to odmah tamo na gin. stolu, samo te fino namjeste i pokriju.
Sretno!

----------


## mmaslacak

I obavezo sexy samostojeće čarape!

----------


## narnija

curke,

a kada uopće daju taj estrofem... da li mislite da mi neće biti kasno da mi ga daju dan dva prije AIh ...da li uopće može djelovati tako brzo....
NinaB ti si cijelo vrijeme bila kraj mene ..kratko ošišana smeđa  slatka zar ne  ? da li znaš koliko imaš foliukla na desnom...ja sam pitala sestru jer mi dok. ništa nije rekao.....
laku noć curke...sutra se čujemo ...  :Heart:

----------


## NinaB

uf...sva sreca da sam si kupila samostojece za savdbu jos su mi neraspakirane inace bi bila u 100 problema  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
narnija da to sam ja, valjda nemogu za sebe reci da sam slatka  :Saint:   :Saint:   i kosa je do ramena siske...
idem i j spavati...laku noc...
hvala tkikice koliko jos do tvoje bete??  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

narnija, ne brini, estrofem brzo djeluje
ninaB, 11.11. je beta, no ja sam vec mislima u MB   :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Kako možete pitati kad je Tikici beta!? Pa zna se da je njena beta 11.11. kako god to neki shvatili   :Laughing:  
Baš se veselim prepoznavanju i druženju preksutra. :D

----------


## NinaB

> Kako možete pitati kad je Tikici beta!? Pa zna se da je njena beta 11.11. kako god to neki shvatili   
> Baš se veselim prepoznavanju i druženju preksutra. :D


ja se duboko ispricavam od danas vodim kalendar  :Kiss:  
i koji su znakovi prepoznavanja???

----------


## tikica_69

Crveni karanfil u zapucku i politika ispod ruke....ko gospon Fulir   :Laughing:

----------


## NinaB

> Crveni karanfil u zapucku i politika ispod ruke....ko gospon Fulir


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ja sam ovak i onak luda tako da meni bas i nebi ovo bio problem...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Moram objasniti ovo za Tikicinu betu: naime, na podforumu 39+ (čije članice smo, između ostalih cijenjenih curica, i Tikica i ja) je došlo do nesporazuma jer su neke cure shvatile da 11.11 iznosi Tikicina beta 3 dana nakon AIH i krenule s čestitanjem - dok nije Tikica objasnila da je to datum kad vadi betu, a ne visina   :Laughing:  
Ako sve budemo imale karanfile preksutra opet nećemo znat tko je tko. Predlažem bedževe  :D

----------


## NinaB

> Moram objasniti ovo za Tikicinu betu: naime, na podforumu 39+ (čije članice smo, između ostalih cijenjenih curica, i Tikica i ja) je došlo do nesporazuma jer su neke cure shvatile da 11.11 iznosi Tikicina beta 3 dana nakon AIH i krenule s čestitanjem - dok nije Tikica objasnila da je to datum kad vadi betu, a ne visina   
> Ako sve budemo imale karanfile preksutra opet nećemo znat tko je tko. Predlažem bedževe  :D


haloooo a ja se ubial od printanja politike i trazenja bedževa  :Grin:   :Grin:  

ja u 21 h se pikam odnosno muz me pika..idem traziti filmic....
Pitanje: pitala sam dr. za mirovanje nakon AIH dali je potrebo ( ok taj dan ali i za kasnije barem do kraja tjedna) reko mi je da sama odlucim :?  :? 

dali Vi imate kakvu info o tome??j sam mislila do kraja tjedna ostati...jer moj posao je rad sa ljudima banka...financije i jako VELIKI stres pa slusam Vase preporuke  :Kiss:

----------


## NinaB

opet ja dosadna...sad sam bas isla gledati svoje injekcije dobila sam 2 epruvetice...obje stavljam u spricu jednu za drugom? jel bitno kaoj prva koja druga ili?

nema nigdje filmica za Choragon injekcije...
Znam da sam dosadna ali :?  :?  :?  :? 
hvala curke moje  :Kiss:

----------


## mmaslacak

Ko prvo koliko Choragona trebaš primiti 5000 ili 10000J?
Ona bijela ti je voda, a smeđa Choragon, ne znam jel bitno, al ja bi prvo vodu pa onda Choragon.

----------


## NinaB

> Ko prvo koliko Choragona trebaš primiti 5000 ili 10000J?
> Ona bijela ti je voda, a smeđa Choragon, ne znam jel bitno, al ja bi prvo vodu pa onda Choragon.


hvala draga  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   evo dragi me MM piknuo uz asistenciju ( nadgleda) moje majke  :Heart:  
Posto mu je prvi put u zivotu nisam niti osjetila da me je piknuo svaka mu cast  :Love:  
inace choragon od 5000J sam primila....
pusa i laku noc svima  :Bouncing:

----------


## nina1

> ja sam mislila do kraja tjedna ostati...jer moj posao je rad sa ljudima banka...financije i jako VELIKI stres pa slusam Vase preporuke


ja ti nemogu dati preporuku, ali te potpuno razumijem...ja radim u istom sektoru kao i ti i iako je kao "lagan sjedeći posao" odlučila sam da ću biti na bolovanju ...
dosta mi je "stres" čekanje bete , ne treba mi još dodatan stres koji može, u sekundi, prouzročiti posao .... radije ću  lagano šetati po svježem zraku...

što god odlučiš, sretno!

----------


## narnija

Nina B  ako radiš u banci onda ostani doma..tamo te nanervira svaka stranka jer su svi ljuti na svoje financije pa se iskaljuju na vama bankarima......( imam puno bankara oko sebe pa razumijem ) inaće ja sam bila dva dana doma...ako možeš ostani cijeli tjedan ....tako i tako ti je to prvi i zadnji AIH jer baš imam dobar fealing da ćeš iz prve uspjeti...da li te bole jajnici ...mene su rasturali dan prije ...

ajmo se stvarno dogovoriti oko raspoznavanja .....sutra ćemo ko tuke gledati jedna u drugu i misliti koja je koja......jedva čekamHa..ha..ha..  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mmaslacak

Ja sam se sa svojima dogovorila na PP, jedan detalj je dovoljan da presudi.
Ja sam došla da prijavim da piškim puno jedno 9-12 puta na dan, pa vidjećemo je to to.

----------


## NinaB

> NinaB prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam mislila do kraja tjedna ostati...jer moj posao je rad sa ljudima banka...financije i jako VELIKI stres pa slusam Vase preporuke 
> 
> 
> ja ti nemogu dati preporuku, ali te potpuno razumijem...ja radim u istom sektoru kao i ti i iako je kao "lagan sjedeći posao" odlučila sam da ću biti na bolovanju ...
> dosta mi je "stres" čekanje bete , ne treba mi još dodatan stres koji može, u sekundi, prouzročiti posao .... radije ću  lagano šetati po svježem zraku...
> 
> što god odlučiš, sretno!


 o kolegice  :Kiss:  ...nemam ja izravan pristup sa strankama HVALA BOGU jer bi vec bila u ludari....ali imam svojih 12 ljudi koji sve razumiju ali nisu mi bili u kozi pa...necu ja rsikirati ostat cu ja cijeli tjedan domeka i uzivati...danas sam imala generalno pospremanje opet  :Grin:  MM je reako ako ovako nastavim a on ode na put da mozda i fula adresu...  :Laughing:  
mmaslacak  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  to je to.... :D  :D

----------


## NinaB

jos nesto...mi smo uzeli za muza doma bocicu za ejakulat i dobili smo upitnik...pisu dani apstinencije koliko prije? Dali ima kakve veze ako je 1 dan ili? Preporuka....iskustvo...

----------


## tisa

ako se nevaram 3-5 dana apstinencije

----------


## arkica

MM uvijek apstinira 3 dana prije postupka. U toj opciji su nam bili najbolji spermiogrami.   :Laughing:

----------


## arkica

> Ja sam se sa svojima dogovorila na PP, jedan detalj je dovoljan da presudi.
> Ja sam došla da prijavim da piškim puno jedno 9-12 puta na dan, pa vidjećemo je to to.


 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

Draga, držim fige !!!!

----------


## Gabi25

ajme vidim da je tu sve puno bankara  :Laughing:   i ja radim u banci, ne sa strankama ali svejedno je stresno. tako da- kolegice razumijem vas

mmaslacak to je jako dobar znak  :Love:  
NinaB i meni su rekli apstinencija 3-5 dana
ja ću vam sad za raspoznavanje poslati pp  :Kiss:

----------


## nina1

> Ja sam došla da prijavim da piškim puno jedno 9-12 puta na dan, pa vidjećemo je to to.



 to bi moglo biti to.... pogotovo ako pišaš i po noći...

----------


## NinaB

> ajme vidim da je tu sve puno bankara   i ja radim u banci, ne sa strankama ali svejedno je stresno. tako da- kolegice razumijem vas
> 
> mmaslacak to je jako dobar znak  
> NinaB i meni su rekli apstinencija 3-5 dana
> ja ću vam sad za raspoznavanje poslati pp


da zato i jesmo tu gdje jesmo  :Rolling Eyes:   moja kolegica godinama nije mogla ostati trudna ..imala je problema ...nakon sto je dala otkaz ostala je trudna i to prirodnim putem za 4 mjeseca...mislim da je bila na 4-5 IVF i evo je sada...
Rijetko tko si to moze priustiti ali....dalo bi se diskutirati  :Wink:  

hvala za odgovore  :Kiss:

----------


## narnija

drage moje,
ako sve bude po planu mislim da će mi doktor sutra reći koju štopericu da kupim...već sam zaboravila...koja je ono cijena i gdje ih ima za kupiti da li znate ?

----------


## arkica

> drage moje,
> ako sve bude po planu mislim da će mi doktor sutra reći koju štopericu da kupim...već sam zaboravila...koja je ono cijena i gdje ih ima za kupiti da li znate ?


Mora biti . Držim fige!!!!   :Laughing:   :Sad:  

Choragon od 5000J (2 ampule ili 1, ovisno da li će ti zahvati biti ujutro ili popodne).

Možeš ga kupiti u ljekarni Kuharić (Grahorova 15, tel. 3737000) blizu naše bolnice. 1 ampula je oko 165kn!!!

----------


## narnija

Arkica,

hvala na odgovoru....imam jedan drugi problem ...jučer me počelo peckati kao da imam neku upalicu..bojim se i reći doktoru da mi ne prekine postupak...da li bi mogla uzeti vaginalete na svoju ruku što kažete...imam doma medazol....?

----------


## anaea40

Curke, ja sam na punkciji u Vinogradskoj u utorak. Bojim se da će mi do tada svi folikuli puknuti. Između dvije folikulometrije mi  je jedan puknuo. Šmrkala sam Suprefact, doduše od prošlog postupka, rok trajanja uredan. Da li je nekoj puknuo folikul pred punkciju u stimuliranom postupku?

----------


## nina1

> Curke, ja sam na punkciji u Vinogradskoj u utorak. Bojim se da će mi do tada svi folikuli puknuti. Između dvije folikulometrije mi  je jedan puknuo. Šmrkala sam Suprefact, doduše od prošlog postupka, rok trajanja uredan. Da li je nekoj puknuo folikul pred punkciju u stimuliranom postupku?


kako je i meni ostao suprefact iz prošlog postupka pitala sam tomića da li je ok za korištenje iako nije cijelo vrijeme (cca ona 2 tjedna šmrkanja) bio u frižideru pa je rekao da je suprefact  još ok ...
imala sam samo 1 stimulirani ali nije mi ni jedan pukao do punkcije... 
koji dan "šmrkanja" ti je ?

----------


## anaea40

Suprefact šmrkam 11 dana,  1 d.c. šmrknula sam samo navečer jer mi je M došla oko 18 h. Između 6 i 8 d.c.  jedan od tri folikula je puknuo, ali se pojavio novi, tako da ih opet imam sveukupno 3.  Večeras mi je štoperica, pika me u jajnicima pa se bojim kolko će ih biti na dan punkcije.  Radije bih drugi put uzimala injekcije za supresiju, sigurno je sigurno.

----------


## Gabi25

anaea ako večeras primiš štopericu, do punkcije ti ne bi smio puknuti više ni jedan folikul- jer štoperica osim što pomaže sazrijevanju js blokira ovulaciju u sljedećih 36 sati
I ja sam imala veliki strah da će puknuti jer me sve boljelo ali ipak nije
Sretno u utorak!!!

----------


## NinaB

> narnija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> drage moje,
> ako sve bude po planu mislim da će mi doktor sutra reći koju štopericu da kupim...već sam zaboravila...koja je ono cijena i gdje ih ima za kupiti da li znate ?
> 
> 
> Mora biti . Držim fige!!!!    
> 
> ...


da tako je samo sam ja kupila u Kuharcicu u B.Adzije i evo gledam racun sa injekcijama i spricom 155 kn...pa ako tamo nema u grahorovoj...

CURE SVIMA SUTRA ZELIM VELIKU SRECU STO NA IVF STO NA PREGLEDU A STO NA AIH....  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:  

jel ima jos netko sutra Aih ili samo ja? :?

----------


## mmaslacak

Zašto toliko koristite citiranje?

----------


## NinaB

uvijek nesto zaboravim...vagala sam se prije klomifena i estrofema i danas kada sam stala na vagu mislil sam da je pokvarena u +4 kg :?  :?  :?  :?  :? 
jedem normalno mozda malo vise ali malo...
vi curke????????

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB meni je još od klomifena bilo ok, ali od ovih utrogestana mislim da ću natući 10 kila samo tako  :Laughing:   ja sam od njih užasno gladna stalno- nisam se doduše vagala ali morala bi  :Embarassed:

----------


## bebica2009

Evo cure moje da se i ja malo javim! Nesto mi ovaj mobilni internet spor kod kuce, a danas sam slavila 1. godisnjicu braka, pa se nikako spojiti i napisati koju. Bas mi je drago da smo se potrefile u ponedjeljak i da cemo se mozda i upoznati.
Ja cu sutra vlakom, pa cu vjerojatno oko 9 doci, a do tada ce te Gabi25 i Nina biti u sobi, pa cemo se profulati.
Kako bilo svakako vam zelim uspjesan transfer i AIH.
S AuroromBlu i s Narnijom se mozda i vidim, ako i one ne zavrse dok ja dodem.
mmaslacak, sreco, pa nadam se da je to to! Drzim ti fige i mislim na tebe.

----------


## anaea40

Ajde hvala na utjesi, nekako mi cijela ova stimulacija ide naopako. Nemam puno j.stanica, pa se bojim da mi i ove ne puknu prije vremena. Da li se sutra (dan pred punciju) šmrka Suprefact. U Mb se dan pred punkciju pika sa Decapeptylom.

----------


## bebica2009

> A tebi nisu oplodili 3 pa zamrznuli ta 3 zametka, nego samo zamrznuli j.s.?


Pino, hvala ti na informacijama, nadam se da ce tako biti kod nas. Zvala sam i biologa i on me malo utjesio, kaze ne postoji slucaj da je neki ejakulat 100% "morfološki abnormalan" i da se dosta spermatozoida unisti i kod tih postupaka bojanja, rastezanja...
Sto se zametaka tice na 5. dan vise nisu bili za zamrzavanje. Tako su mi rekli. Jajne stanice su odmah zamrznuli.
Sutra mi je 8dc koji bi trebali odraditi prirodno. Bilog je rekao da ce pokusati odmrznuti 5 jer se vjerojatno nece sve odmrznuti kako treba, tako da... Nemam bas pozitivan feeling, ali i nemam bas izbora, jel!?

----------


## NinaB

> Zašto toliko koristite citiranje?


ja sam tako navikla jer vise cura se nadovezuje ne vise pitanja-i odgovora...
Dali je to problem? Ako je ok....

----------


## Gabi25

bebice samo pozitivno razmišljaj, ja se stvarno nadam da će ipak sve biti ok  :Love:

----------


## narnija

ja sam se prošli puta jako udebljala...ali mislim da su utrogestani još gori...dobila sam isto 4 kg taj mjesec kada sam bila na IVF ...skidala sam to poslije tri mjeseca......ali šta ćeš za bebu ako treba budem kao miss Piggy ...ha..ha...svima puno sreče sutra i cijeli tjedan...bitno da se mi ovdje svi podržavano i   :Zaljubljen:  ....svi imamo isti cilj    :Heart:

----------


## frka

i ja jedem ko prasica i stalno sam gladna... iskreno, to mi skroz pase jer sam totalni zgoljo i jos sam smrsavila na klomifnima i gonalima jer mi je stalno bilo muka... znaci, utrici za bucanje  :Smile:  uopce to nisam povezala...

----------


## tikica_69

Cure koje ste danas gore - SRETNO!  :D 
maslacak, ti laganini i neka ti je pisanje jedini napor   :Wink:

----------


## arkica

anaea40,

prije punkcije ti ne ide sprej!!!! Meni je dr. T. rekao da dan prije punkcije si dam štopericu, u 12h se pošprcam i onda cijeli dan niš...

SRETNO!!!!!!

----------


## arkica

narnija,

ja bi isto na svoju ruku stavila vaginaletu. Samo pazi da nije baš noć prije postupka da se doktori ne bi čudom načudili što je to dole bijelo;   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .

Možda su urosal tablete bolja opcija za dan prije postupka!

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, nemojte nista na svoju ruku. Pa gore su sestre bar super. Nazovite, konzultirajte se.

----------


## anaea40

Pitala sam gore, dan pred punkciju ništa. 
Sretno curama koje su danas na punkciji ili transferu.
Dovoljne bi mi bile  3 dobre j.s. koje bi se oplodile, bila bi sretna s tim s obzirom na zakon.

----------


## maca2

Što se tiče štoperice i pucanja folikula i ja sam bila cijelo vrijeme uvjerena da folikul ne može puknuti nakon šti primiš štopericu! Kako sam se prevarila   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Prošli mjesec u prirodnjaku pukao mi folikul par sati nakon štoperice ( štopericu dobila oko 9h a na punkciju došla sljedeći dan u 15h, i baš sam osjetila večer prije aspiracije probadanje u jajniku na kojem je folikul ).
Došla sljedeći dan na uzv prije punkcije kao ono nema ništa   :Crying or Very sad:  , pitam dr. T kako je to moguće kada sam ptrimila štopericu a on kaže da štoperica samo pospješuje konačno sazrijevanje folikula ali ne spriječava pucanje!A bio mi je tek 9 d.c., folikul 20x16mm.
Ne znam događa li se to samo u prirodnjacima ili i u stim., ali meni u 2 stim. nisu popucali a u ovom prirodnom je.

----------


## narnija

drage moje,

evo i mene sa uzv...koliko nas je bilo danas.....ja čekala od 7 i 30 do 9 i 30 , nisam baš oduševljena ...na desnom imam samo jednu JS 18mm ( u petak sam ih imala tri , kud su nestale ne znam ) a na lijevom 3 od 15mm .....rekao mi je u srijedu opet i onda u petak inseminacija...tako se bojim da će mi ovaj na desnom puknuti ranije jer je već sada 18mm ....endić samo 8,3 ......nisam baš optimistična ...  :Sad:

----------


## mmaslacak

Misliš jedan folikul?
Nemoj se sad predati očaju, nije dobro, samo polako, meni pucaju sa 21-23mm

----------


## AuroraBlu

Evo i mene, koja gužva danas! Ja sam došla u 8.20 i bila gotova u 10. Upoznala sam Bebicu2009 i Gabi25   :Love:   :D  Ninu i Narniju nisam skužila, nažalost   :Sad:  
Ja imam 4-5 folikula na svakoj strani, na desnoj su malo veći. Kaže dr T.da je ok, večeras zadnji menopuri, sutra štoperica i u četvrtak punkcija!

Gabi ~~~~~~~ da se morulica primi!
Bebica, javi kako je bilo.

----------


## NinaB

evo i mene...sad sam tek dosla doma...od 9 h cekala za AIH tek oko 10.15 h sam isla...ujutro me takva depra oprala i trema...tako da NARNIJA isprika sto se nismo druzile ali previse sam bila out da....ne prenesem na druge to....
Sad cekanje 14 dana  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   pa cemo vidjeti...
Tko je danas bio sve gore za narniju znam a druge curke??
gabi sam vidjela ona je bila na transferu....zgodna i u spavacici  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

Koliko nsa sada odbrojava Gabi, ja...i????

Dali vadite betu gore ili bilo gdje drugdje? Ja jos nisam dobila otpusno pismo pa su mi sestre rekle da dodemo kasnije....pa neznam daljnja uputstva??
danas sam bila odusevljenja sa bilogom Deanom? i sa dr Tomićem skroz drukciji je nego na pregledu...Smijali smo se zezali...nisam osjetila nista...

CURE FIGE DRZIM a ja sada u krevet  :Kiss:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nina, da li TM ima dužu kosu? (pročitaj moj post ispred tvog)

----------


## NinaB

draga ne moj ima kratku kosu..dali si ti imala crvenu vesticu, crni sos, i mrak cizme visoka peta? kosa do uha sa siskama?on je dosao malo kasnije jer je iso na svoj sistematski..

evo dobila povijest..kaze 15 dc.D 18mm L 19 mm 16 mmendom-10 mm. I to je neka info do sada mi nije htio reci koliko gdje i koji mm....

----------


## AuroraBlu

To nisam bila ja, nego Bebica2009   :Smile:   Ja sam bila u smeđim tonovima, smeđa suknja, crvene naočale. A kako ti izgledaš? sorry na pitanju, ali sve mi se pomiješalo: ti si imala AIH danas?

----------


## bebica2009

To sam bila ja. A koja si ti bila?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Već sam i ja odgovorila   :Smile:  Reci, šta ti je rekao T?

----------


## bebica2009

Uspijela sam uhvatiti onaj vlak u 11, zakon!
Meni je sluznica jako tanka, pa ne zna dr. hocemo li preskociti ovaj mjesec da se ne razbacujemo j.s. ako uvijeti nisu dobri! Tako da me narucio u petak na UZV da vidimo jel se endic stogod udebljao!
NinaB da nisi mozda u haljinici bila i sjedila u ćošku?
A Narnija? Kada si ti zbrisala? Da nisi mozda sa repicem plave kose?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Držim ti fige za endometrij! U petak moraš s mužem doći?

Cure, ide li koja u četvrtak gore???

----------


## bebica2009

Ne. Nije mi to spomenuo. Mislim da ne. To ce mi biti 12 dc, pa ako odluci da ipak pokusamo mislim da muz treba doci oko ovulacije. Tako nekako!
Bas mi je drago da smo se upoznale, sada mogu spojiti malo nick-ove i faces, pa je lakse za pratiti  :Smile: 
Gabi25 i NinaB drzite se sada kako znate i umijete   :Love:

----------


## narnija

Bebica 2009 čizme su ti mrak...jesu tovje koliko sam sada skužila....Gabi sam isto skužila po čizmama...lijepa ko slika...ja sam vam jadna od pola osma sjedila u onom čošku kraj vješalice ...plava kosa do ramena i marama oko vrata ...to mi je bio znak raspoznavanja...Aurora jesi ti pričala sa bebicom i imala prekrasnu ogrlicu sa smeđim detaljima na njoj ?: ) ......Nina B vidiš kako je tebi na 18mm napravio već inseminaciju a meni tek u srijedu ide štoperrica a sad mi je već folikul 18mm kako oni znaju kada će kome puknuti.....pa da poludiš :?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Narnija, da, Bebica i ja smo pričale. Bile su 2 cure koje su sjedile pored vješalice i pričale (jedna plava i jedna crna, kraća kosa) i zajedno su otišle. Jesi li ti jedna od njih?
Ja sam očekivala da će biti nas 5 gore i da ćemo se lako prepoznati, i baš sam se iznenadila kad sam zatekla krcatu čekaonicu.

----------


## bebica2009

Narnija u petak cemo se onda druziti ti i ja. Znam da ti je tesko biti optimisticna, kada si sama sebe izbedirala (takva sam i ja) ali moras imati malo nade i vjere da ce ipak upaliti!
A ja sam na pocetku bila leđima okrenuta, pa smo se tu vjerojatno profulale! Bas steta. 
Dogovoriti cemo se onda za petak bolje  :Smile:

----------


## arkica

Curke,
da li je moguće da sam ja od utrogestona (3x2, vaginalno) i normabela tako umorna (sad sam išla do dućana, 10 minuta hoda i 20 skala i sva sam se zadihala)?

Ne želim se ni nadati da sam trudna da se ne bi razočarala,  :Smile: ))

Opet sam danas depresivna!!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Normabel ti uspavljuje, odnosno umiruje. Može bit da se od njega tako osjećaš.   :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Evo i mene- cure vi onda niste ništa čekale koliko sam se ja načekala  :Laughing:   Naručili me u 9 a transfer obavljen 15 do 12, danas je bila strašna gužva.
Vratili mi moju morulu 4. dan, kaže biolog da je ok za 4. dan poslije punkcije iako kasni par sati sa dijeljenjem... Ali morula 4. dan- ja zadovoljna. Sad neka se ugnjezdi kod mamice i to je to...
Cure ispričavam se što vas nisam sve prepoznala ali sestra me odmah spremila u sobu a vas je bilo taaaaaaako puno...
Jako mi je drago da sam upoznala bebicu i AuroruBlu  :Love:  Držim vam fige svima...
Aha, betu vadim 12 dpt, u subotu 21.11. i ja nisam dobila normabele pa ću ipak moći funkcionirati  :Grin:

----------


## frka

cure moje, dodjite u ponedjeljak ili subotu na VV da vidite sto je guzva! ma dodjite bilo koji dan  :Laughing:   desavalo mi se i cekanje od 5 sati, a nekima i vise... ali su svi tak divni da mi to uopce ne smeta 8) 

nego, kak to da dobivate normabele? to je standardna terapija ili? za sto se koriste - cisto za smirenje zbog postupka ili imaju i neki drugi ucinak?

i sto dijeljenje stanice prate bas u sat? :shock:  vidim da je gabi napisala da zaostaje par sati u dijeljenju...

----------


## narnija

ja sam bila ona plava i pričala sa sa curkom iz Dubrovnika ..koja mi je obećala (i ako čita neka se odmah registrira,)da će nam se pridružiti ovdje .... u petak se definitvno vidimo Bebica 2009 ...... nadam se da će još netko doći ...a da ja sam i u srijedu opet na UZV iako sam uvjerena da će mi do tada folikul  desni već puknuti i prije štoperice ali dobro valjda doktor zna bolje  :Evil or Very Mad:      ....kako mi vidimo detalje jedna na drugoj ....muškarci da nas slušaju ne bi mogli vjerovati ...ova ima lijepe čizme...ova suknju...ova naočale ....ma ludilo..ha...ha...

----------


## nina1

> nego, kak to da dobivate normabele? to je standardna terapija ili? za sto se koriste - cisto za smirenje zbog postupka ili imaju i neki drugi ucinak?


bila sam par puta s mužem na vv ...živa katastrofa ...
u vinogradskoj, kad sam ja krenula 03/09 je bilo idealno ... prva na redu, čekaonica prazna ... a sad , sve više liči na vv ... 
normabel izgleda nije standardna terapija , netko dobije, netko ne...
ja sam prvi put dobila i služi vjerojatno (nisam čula od dr-a, nego negdje pročitala,  više neznam gdje) kao za smirenje eventualnih kontrakcija maternice...

----------


## nina1

> ....kako mi vidimo detalje jedna na drugoj ....muškarci da nas slušaju ne bi mogli vjerovati ...ova ima lijepe čizme...ova suknju...ova naočale ....ma ludilo..ha...ha...


vi ste sve meni cure   :Laughing:  
slijedeći put ja dolazim s nekim natpisom : ja sam nina1 s rode  
da nebude zabune   :Laughing:

----------


## Gabi25

frka neki dobe normabel a neki ne, nemam pojma na temelju čega
a za ovo zaostajanje od par sati sam i ja ostala :shock: 
valjda postoji ono školski a ovo moje i nije baš školski  :Laughing:

----------


## frka

ma nek se onda "neskolski" i implantira  :Laughing:  

ja nisam ni saznala koliko stanicni je nas embrij... bilo je samo: "pravilna stanica, pravilno dijeljenje, sve ok i solidno, al ne moze se garantirati da ce se nastaviti razvijati". ali meni je transfer bio 2 dana nakon punkcije... 

 :Kiss:   svima

----------


## AuroraBlu

Bebica, a jel ti dao estrofem za debljanje endometrija?

Imam 1 pitanje: ako sam naručena na punkciju u četvrtak u 8, da li da si sutra u 22h sata dam ovitrelle? (računam da sigurno neću imati punkciju u 8 nego ću čekati). Rekao mi je doc.samo u utrorak navečer štoperica, nije precizirao.

----------


## Dodirko

cure baš ste mi zanimljive....   :Smile:  

Zašto ne razmjenite preko PP-a info što će te imati na sebi toga dana i to je to....   :Love:

----------


## narnija

Dodirko,

jesmo...  :Heart:   sve smo razmjenile na pp što ćemo obući...ali bilo nas je toliko puno da sam bar ja sve zaboravila i pomiješala....Ha..ha... ..

----------


## anaea40

AuroraBlue meni je sestra napisala da si dam štopericu u 21h i ja sam tako napravila.  Tko zna kad ću sutra doći na red.

----------


## Gabi25

meni je dr. dao uputu za štopericu u 22h. Punkciju sam imala oko 9.15
Mislim da ti je ok oko 22h

----------


## NinaB

> To sam bila ja. A koja si ti bila?


ja sam imala Aih danas ljubicasto siva haljina i sive cizme..i naocale crveni okviri...
znaci bebica mrak cizme a ti draga isti sos ko ja...Hm samo moj tamno plavi...
i meni je danas kasno Aih jer nas je bila hrpa stoperica bila u 21 h u subotu A IH danas oko 10.15 h jos sam dobro prosla....

----------


## arkica

Curke,

6 dpt mi je danas i dobila sam temperaturu 37C  :? ? Imate li vi takvih iskustava?

Kad ste najranije vadile betu?

Danas baš gnjavim s pitanjima!!!!

----------


## NinaB

da nije neka prehlada?
draga rado bi ti pomogla ali nazalost nemam iskusta i mene to zanima kada je najraniji datum vadenja bete meni pada na nedelju pa cu izvaditi u subot...a kada je najranije CURE!!!!!!!!!!????  :Kiss:

----------


## nina1

> Kad ste najranije vadile betu?


 11dpt

----------


## mmaslacak

:Laughing:   tako ste se detaljno opisale da će vas i sestre sada prozivati po nickovima   :Laughing:  
Sigurna sam da virkaju!

----------


## jaja2

Pozdravljam sve cure! A nadam se da ću bar malo moći pomoći Arkici. Naime ja sam ti radila transfer u četvrtak, a u petak na večer sam uslijed mokrenja ispišala malo svježe crvene krvi  :? , te me tu noć i dan kasnije počelo boljeti oko maternice ko da ću svaki čas dobiti M i tako sve do danas no manjeg intenziteta. Na wc-u sam podstanar. A danas popodne temperatura 37,5. 
Pa eto mislim da smo obje tu negdje.

----------


## jaja2

By the way Gaby25, držim nam fige da su nam spavaćice pomogle   :Smile:

----------


## arkica

> Pozdravljam sve cure! A nadam se da ću bar malo moći pomoći Arkici. Naime ja sam ti radila transfer u četvrtak, a u petak na večer sam uslijed mokrenja ispišala malo svježe crvene krvi  :? , te me tu noć i dan kasnije počelo boljeti oko maternice ko da ću svaki čas dobiti M i tako sve do danas no manjeg intenziteta. Na wc-u sam podstanar. A danas popodne temperatura 37,5. 
> Pa eto mislim da smo obje tu negdje.


Mislim i ja. Simtomi su jako,jako slični. Kad si imala postupak?!? Koja ti je terapija?!?

Pozdrav svim curama i sretno nam!!!!

----------


## arkica

Jaja2,
sorry, sad čitam da si imala postupak u četvrtak. Onda samo pitanje vezano za terapiju?

----------


## mmaslacak

Arkice da nije ovo naša cimerica   :Laughing:

----------


## arkica

To je prvo što sam pomislila  :D  

Onda jaja2: jesi bila s dvije pričalice u sobi toga dana?!?

----------


## NinaB

ola...
koja je od Vas cura bila na transferu oko 10 h i pricala sa sestrama? Znam da je bila Gabi na transf. danas i jos 2 cure jesu tu ili???

CURKE VIBRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...i fige....mene moji svi popljuvali ne deslovce ali kazu stri ljudi da to pomaze.....to Vam je tako kada 10 najblizih ovo sve prozivljava s nam i tako se nadaju za bratica/setricnu, necakinju/cecaka, kumce, unuka/unuku da....
nadam se da se sve to negdje vidi...Malo baljezgam popila sam Utrogestan pa mao sam i omamljena od njega pa....

LAKU NOC  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## ive5

Pozdav svima  :D 
Draga Narnia evo upravo sam se registrirala kao što sam ti jutros u čekaonici obečala   :Laughing:   i sad se kratko javljam. Drago mi je što sam te upoznala i stvarno mi je puno lakše prošlo vrijeme čekanja pregleda. U 21:00h sam primila završnu injekciju štopericu i u srijedu ujutro me čeka punkcija.Sutra je dan odmora,dan bez inekcija. Nadam se da će sve biti O.K. Pozdravljam i sve cure i želim vam puno sreće i pozitvnih vijesti

----------


## jaja2

Sorry kaj se nisam prije javila, no zaspala ja   :Wink:   ali eto mene ranom zorom. U četvrtak na transferu sam u sobi bila potpuno sama (od buljenja u zidove znam svaku točkicu u sobi, rasvjeti....). Meni su vraćeni 3 embrića sa dobrom prognozom, a za terapiju sam dobila 3x2 utrogestana vaginalno, 1+0+1 Normabel 2 mg,  1x Andol 100. E za umaranje nisam sigurna da primjećujem jer sam doma, ništa ne radim, te cijelo vrijeme odmaram, čak me strah izaći van :/ . No tako imam više vremena za silaženje s pameti od svih simptoma koje osjetim na sebi i onda brzo na googlanje. Od prije navedenih simptoma još jedino imam povećane grudi, tak da sam si ja za sad protumačila da je možda, eventualno, moglo doći do ...... one riječi na T koju me strah izgovoriti.
Definitivno mi tijelo reagira drugačije nego prva dva puta (ja imala već 1 stimulirani i 1 prirodnjak).

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ive5, dobrodošla!  :D  Vidjele smo se jučer, ti si pričala s Narnijom (tada još nisam znala da je to Narnija). Ja sam se jučer upoznala s Gabi26 i Bebicom2009. Uglavnom, ja sam dan iza tebe u protokolu, jer večeras primam štopericu i u četvrtak punkcija.
Sretno nam bilo!  :D

----------


## bebica2009

A je ovo smijesno.
*Ive5* dobrodošla i ako si ti ona koja je zaboravila kljuceve ja sam ona koja ti je vrata otvorila.
*NinaB* pa da vidjela sam te...koja steta da se nismo upoznale
*Aurora* (na sve mislis  :Smile:  ) nije mi dr. dao nista za debljanje sluznice, ali je bas i rekao da nece. Vjerojatno hoce da se sve prirodno vrati u normalu
 :Unsure:

----------


## bebica2009

Ja sam štopericu u 21h primila, a punkciju sam imala negdje oko 09.30h

----------


## Gabi25

jaja2 a ipak si tu!!!!!! naime jaja2 i ja smo se vidjela kratko u sobi kad sam ja imala punkciju a ona je došla na transfer kad sam ja već odlazila- i imale smo iste spavaćice  :Laughing:  
pa se nadamo da će nam donijeti sreću

NinaB cura koja je bila sa mnom na transferu ne tipka ovdje, registrirana je ali baš ne piše- ali mi se obećala javiti sa rezultatima bete  :Heart:

----------


## nina1

onda znam sad i  koja je jaja2 
plava kosa i bila sva u ljubičastom u četvrtak ...

----------


## NinaB

Gabi sta vas nije bilo 3 na transferu??? ja sam onad nesto zbrkala....  :Grin:  
*Bebica* i meni je zao budemo idući put ja sam bila sva van sebe od jutra pa kako sam i Narni rekla nisam nikome htjela kvariti dan jer sam imala 100 upitnika iznad glave....

Meni 14 dan bete pada iducu nedelju...znaci nije bad ako izvadim u subotu?
Ja sam odlucila ovaj tjedan ostati doma, a za iduci se premisljam...Koko vi cure bankarke moje dali ste oba 2 tjedna na BO ili...sto je kriticnije znam da su oba ali....

hvala
FIGE DRZIM I DALJE SEBI I SVIMA NARAVNO GABI  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## jaja2

> onda znam sad i  koja je jaja2 
> plava kosa i bila sva u ljubičastom u četvrtak ...



Bok Nina, znam i ja koja si ti - ona koja je sjedila u kutu s moje lijeve strane, a tvoj mužić do mene.
A ljubičasta   :Laughing:  čak su mi i sestre skomentirale _"očito je da voliš ljubičastu boju"_  :Laughing:  . Kad sam već spomenula sestre - svaka im čast, genijalne su, ko i cijela ekipa, doista sam oduševljena s time što sam iskusila u Vinogradskoj.

I Nina i tebi želim svu sreću, da ti se desi jedan mali 
 :Saint:

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB ja sam na bolovanju ovaj tjedan, drugi idem raditi, doktor je jučer rekao da je to ok ako posao nije fizički zahtjevan i da ako će se bebica htjeti zakačiti to će biti u naredna 3-5 dana. tako da ja odoh radit, mislim da će mi biti psihički lakše

jaja2 slažem se s tobom- sestre su genijalne, obadvije  :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nina, e sad sam skužila koja si! Sjedila si u kutu (iza tvojih leđa zid od wc-a) pored one strgane stolice   :Smile:  Jesi li to ti, plava, s repom?
A onda se sjećam i tebe, Jaja2. Eto, drago mi je da smo se fino napričale   :Laughing:  

Cure, dolazi li koja u četvrtak gore, ili ću biti sama samcata???

----------


## nina1

da... da .... ja sam ona u kutu , ali nemam rep nego kratku kosu ... a za tebe Aurora pojima nemam kako izgledaš ... 
šteta što ćete sad sve poslati trudnice pa sad kad konačno nekoga i znam opet neću imati s kim pričati u čekaoni ...

----------


## jaja2

> Nina, e sad sam skužila koja si! Sjedila si u kutu (iza tvojih leđa zid od wc-a) pored one strgane stolice   Jesi li to ti, plava, s repom?
> A onda se sjećam i tebe, Jaja2. Eto, drago mi je da smo se fino napričale   
> 
> Cure, dolazi li koja u četvrtak gore, ili ću biti sama samcata???


Kad se već tako lijepo družimo   AuroraBlu daj me molim te prosvijetli koja si bila ti, gdje si sjedila?      :Laughing:

----------


## jaja2

Vezano za ne odlazak na posao. Ja nisam bankarica,  ali radim u uredu, te sam svakodnevno izložena radu sa podosta ljudi, i odlučila iz tog razloga ostati doma. Ja sam vam do nedjelje bila u strogo vodoravnom položaju iz nekoliko razloga jer mi je bio pritisak kod maternice, a Utrogestani me izluđuju....to cijeđenje i nekak sam si mislila da je bolje da nakon uzimanja ipak ostanem ležati da se to sve fino posloži, a da mi ne iscuri (ipak je to 3 puta na dan)....teško mi se takva zamisliti na poslu.

----------


## nina1

> Vezano za ne odlazak na posao. Ja nisam bankarica,  ali radim u uredu, te sam svakodnevno izložena radu sa podosta ljudi, i odlučila iz tog razloga ostati doma. Ja sam vam do nedjelje bila u strogo vodoravnom položaju iz nekoliko razloga jer mi je bio pritisak kod maternice, a Utrogestani me izluđuju....to cijeđenje i nekak sam si mislila da je bolje da nakon uzimanja ipak ostanem ležati da se to sve fino posloži, a da mi ne iscuri (ipak je to 3 puta na dan)....teško mi se takva zamisliti na poslu.


ako možeš, zašto nebi bila doma...
ja opet namjeravam biti doma 2 tjedna i opet prvih par dana kao i ti biti u vodoravnom položaju .... već sad guštam ležanje i spavanje ...   :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja nisam sjedila nego sam stajala, prvo tamo kod wc-a, a onda sam se premjestila kod ulaznih vratiju i pričala s Bebicom2009. Na wc-u sam upoznala Gabi25   :Smile:   i kad sam izlazila taman su me prozvali. Tak da mi je brzo prošlo vrijeme   :Smile:   Imala sam smeđu suknju i majicu, crvene naočale.

----------


## Gabi25

slažem se jaja, ako možeš biti doma zašto ne???
curke ali ja sam čitala da nije dobro ni samo ležati, jer se tako smanjuje prokrvljenost, tj. cirkulacija. Treba malo i prošetati.

Hm, jedino ne znam kako ću na poslu sa vaginaletama  :Laughing:

----------


## narnija

Ive draga  dobrodošla....mene evo počelo boliti u jajnicima dobrano samo da ne pukne do sutra.....nemam sluzi ovaj mjesec ne znam zbog čega ...možda će tek uslijediti ......
 arkica i jaja temperatura vam je od trudnoće pa šta ne znate da ste trudne   :Grin:   :Grin:  

Ive vidimo se sutra...da li je još netko sutra tamo ?

----------


## jaja2

> Ive draga  dobrodošla....mene evo počelo boliti u jajnicima dobrano samo da ne pukne do sutra.....nemam sluzi ovaj mjesec ne znam zbog čega ...možda će tek uslijediti ......
>  arkica i jaja temperatura vam je od trudnoće pa šta ne znate da ste trudne    
> 
> Ive vidimo se sutra...da li je još netko sutra tamo ?



Narnijaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!      :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Ti si zakon!

----------


## nina1

Aurora , ti onda nisi bila u četvrtak jer se ne sjećam nikoga s cvikama...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja sam bila jučer.

----------


## jaja2

> slažem se jaja, ako možeš biti doma zašto ne???
> curke ali ja sam čitala da nije dobro ni samo ležati, jer se tako smanjuje prokrvljenost, tj. cirkulacija. Treba malo i prošetati.
> 
> Hm, jedino ne znam kako ću na poslu sa vaginaletama


Gabi mislim da si u pravu, a ja sam ti još negdje pročitala da je nakon transfera dobro piti sok od cikle, a i da za maternicu dobro dođe i sok od ananasa. Kako je sve to na biljnoj bazi ja pijem od Biote sok od cikle, sok od anansa i folnu kiselinu.
Pa eto, možda će to nekome nešto značiti   :Heart:

----------


## Zeena

zemske, vidim da vam je jucer bilo zabavno... super ste vi meni...   :Love:  
i definitvno sam sad sigurna kad cu ja doci gore da ce sve guzve nestati... jer se vi sve selite na pdf  o trudnoci...  8)

----------


## Gabi25

jaja joj ne spominji mi sok od cikle- pokušala sam ga piti jer sam čula da je dobar za endometrij- ali jednostavno ne mogu, odvratan mi je, diže mi se želudac od njega.
zeena i ti ćeš nam se jako brzo pridružiti  :Love:

----------


## mare41

meni zvuči da vam je super zabavno, dođe mi da prije posla navratim malo u Vinogradsku, šteta što mi nije usput  :Smile:  , držim vam svima fige.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Da, baš nam je zabavno, osim što u četvrtak - kad ja imam punkciju - neće bit nikoga gore! Morat ću uzet nešto za čitat   :Smile:  Mare, ako nemaš posla slobodno dođi   :Laughing:   možda i tebe doktor uključi u kakvu akciju!

----------


## NinaB

> da... da .... ja sam ona u kutu , ali nemam rep nego kratku kosu ... a za tebe Aurora pojima nemam kako izgledaš ... 
> šteta što ćete sad sve poslati trudnice pa sad kad konačno nekoga i znam opet neću imati s kim pričati u čekaoni ...


i ja sam kasnije sjedila na tom mijestu pored strgane stolice kada je dosao MM on je sjeo na tu strganu stolicu od 9 h negdje do 10.15...
Mislim da cu i ja iduci tjedan lagano na posao..mene utrogestan tako omamljuje da samo radi njega neznam kako cu funkcionirati jer mi se od njega spava ajoj...mozda se naviknem do iduceg tjedna..npr danas sam ga pila poslje dorucka i spavala od 10-12 h..o da nisam morala na wc jos bi spavala  :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nina, utrogestan je bolji/učinkovitiji kad se koristi vaginalno.

----------


## mare41

U koliko si Aurora gore? već sam počela pisati da bi mogla doći da nije vađenja krvi pa mi palo napamet da muž mora biti s tobom, skoro si me prefarbala, al ako ćeš ići sama na transfer, rado ću ti praviti društvo.

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora obzirom na to kakva je bila gužva u ponedjeljak sigurna sam da nećeš biti sama  :Laughing:

----------


## arkica

Drage moje,
evo ja danas, 12 dan od aspiracije išla vaditi betu i ona iznosi 0,3 (ostatak od štoperice koju sam primila prije 13 dana).

Dakle, ništa.....   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mmaslacak

pa zar nisi rekla da ćeš 12.11?
Žao mi je.......

----------


## Gabi25

arkice žao mi je  :Love:  
a nisi li malo prerano vadila betu? ako je 12 dan od aspiracije ond je 9 dan od transfera???

----------


## arkica

...ma nisam mogla izdržati više!!!! Istraživala sam po netu i našla da se beta mora pokazati kao pozitivna od 8 do 12 dana od aspiracije (s tim da su male vrijednosti ostaci štoperice).

Cure,kakva su vaša iskustva?!?

----------


## jaja2

> Drage moje,
> evo ja danas, 12 dan od aspiracije išla vaditi betu i ona iznosi 0,3 (ostatak od štoperice koju sam primila prije 13 dana).
> 
> Dakle, ništa.....



Ajoj jako mi je žao  :Sad:  
Ta ß je doista koma stvar...... od tvoje vijesti je i mene sve presjeklo   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## arkica

> arkice žao mi je  
> a nisi li malo prerano vadila betu? ako je 12 dan od aspiracije ond je 9 dan od transfera???


Meni se vračala jedna blastocista zako da mi je u biti 7dpt!!!

----------


## Gabi25

ja bi na tvom mjestu ipak ponovila betu tamo negdje 10, 12 dpt. Ne želim ti davati lažne nade ali doktori nas valjda s razlogom šalju da betu vadimo tada a ne prije...  :Kiss:

----------


## jaja2

Ja ti preporučam da još jednom vadiš ß 13 dpt, pa ćeš vidjeti.... ili da nazoveš sutra dr. radi konzultacije  :?

----------


## mmaslacak

Držim fige da je bila prerano   :Love:

----------


## jaja2

Mogu ti samo reći da mi je nekoliko dr. reklo da nema smisla vaditi ß prije 12 dpt, a meni su svaki put preporučili 13 dan.

----------


## arkica

Cure, hvala vam na potpori i savjetima!!!

Ja sam po prirodi control freak i jako, jako teško mi pada cijela ova situacija!!!

Pusa svima!!!

----------


## nina1

mislim da ti je bilo to prerano ... vadi 12 dpt još jedanput ...

----------


## rikikiki

Ja sam 10. dpt, iliti 13. dpo imala betu 8, koja je za 4 dana narasla na 250. Nikad se ne zna.
Sretno  :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Arkica, čekamo tvoju novu betu za 3 dana! 

Mare, ma šalila sam se, naravno da mi ne treba pratnja: kad se ide na punkciju/transfer, odmah te smjeste u sobu tako da ni ne čekaš zajedno s ostalima. Neće ni MM biti sa mnom, on će me samo dovesti autom pred ulaz bolnice i ja ću s njegovim uzorkom otrčat na 5.kat  :D Ali hvala ti svejedno, sjetit ću te se preksutra   :Smile:

----------


## kate32

Arkica mislim da je stvarno prerano za betu, pričekaj još malo. Samo se živciraš, ne misli puno na to, odi u shoping, radi nešto zanimljivo da ti brže dani prođu. Znam da je teško, ali takva nam je sudba  :Love:

----------


## NinaB

> Nina, utrogestan je bolji/učinkovitiji kad se koristi vaginalno.


znam ali napisao mi je VELIKIm slovima na usta..tako da slusam ga...
arkica ajoj...tako mi je zao a ja sam vec mislila nasa prva trudnica  :Love:  ...i ja bi jos jedamput vadila nekko se i meni pocetniku cini rano..vidjet ces nisu sve nade jos do kraja potonule  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## reny123

Arkice, ja te potpuno razumijem, i ja bih išla vaditi prije roka, suprotno uputama. Držim fige da beta naraste do termina kad ju TREBAŠ vaditi.

Imam pitanje za iskusne. Došli mi rezultati briseva. Imam aerob Enterococcus sp. Jel zna tko koliko je to loše i da li ima smisla pojavljivat se s takvim nalazima ispred dr. T dok to ne izliječim?

----------


## NinaB

ja sam imala candidu kada sam kretala u Vonogradsku ali kod Kune i nista mi nijw rekao samo dao terapju koju da pijem i krenuli kao da nije bilo nista..mozda posto do postupka je bilo 2 mjeseca a do propuhivanja 2 tjedna....

----------


## tikica_69

arkice.....kud zuris zeno   :Smile:  
Fino ti ponovi betu tek za 5 dana. Sretno!

----------


## mmaslacak

tikice ja večeras ne spavam od nervoze, nemoj da sam budna bezveze.

----------


## tikica_69

Os da napravim odmah test pa da mi mirno spavas   :Grin:

----------


## mmaslacak

Nemoj test, ne valja test   :Laughing:  
Jel sedefasto-ljubičasta i svjetlucava?

----------


## tikica_69

Nije....mat je skroz   :Grin:

----------


## mmaslacak

moja svjetluca ko božićno drvce

----------


## AuroraBlu

Reny, uzmi antibiotik i kreni u akciju, nije taj enterokok previše zabrinjavajuć...

Tikice, sutra ujutro piškiš ili ideš vadit betu? Do kad mi ovdje moramo čekat? Jako, jako, jako  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  navijam!

----------


## AuroraBlu

PS. Tikica, daj odi opet provjeri jel svijetli ili je mat. Pa nam javi.   :Laughing:

----------


## tikica_69

Aurora, mislim da tu na poslu imam kamere pa mozda sad nije zgodan momenat   :Laughing:  
Idem ujutro kod Brayera, a kod njih to za sat i pol, dva dobijem na mail....pa racunam da cete negdje oko 11 biti obavijestene   :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Upravo sam procurila...na Utricima...dan prije vadjenja bete.
Bar sam ustedila 160kn za to.

----------


## arkica

Draga tikica_69,
upravo ti pišem mail da navijam za tebe kad ono. 

Život je fakat nepravedan!!!

Jako, jako, jako mi je žao!!!

----------


## reny123

Sve smo se smrzle. Tu smo, draga. Idemo dalje, sve skupa.  :Love:

----------


## NinaB

tikice ajoj...idemo dalje Maribor  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Love:  za njih sam cula da one nemogih rade cuda iz vlasttog iskustva pricam imamo par parova cija broja Tikicinu prmsuje i za duplo pa evo ih sada sa kolicima ali sladu dijecu nisam vidjela od te..ljubavim im se vidi u očima..za Tikice glava gore...

Drage pitanje tek sam danas skuzila kada sam slala MM po doznake za BO da mi pise Utrogestan na usta 3*1,14 dana kontrola. Sto sam ja povezala da ga pijem 14 dana ili KRIVO???? :?  ne pise koliko dana...sta mislite cure???
plavusa prikrivena  :Smile:

----------


## arkica

Ma vjerovatno su mislili napisati za 14 dana, s nalazom bete, pregled!!!

Uglavnom trošiš utrogestan do bete (ako je pozitivna nastavljaš, a ako je negativna prekidaš).

Za tvog   :Saint:  , šaljem veliku pusu!!!

----------


## NinaB

hvala...znaci pijem do bete...uf vec sam mislila da sam nesto.....zaribala...

hvala arkice  :Love:

----------


## nina1

tikice   :Love:  

maribor te čeka....

----------


## bebica2009

Tikice, zao mi je   :Sad:  

Aurora ja mislim da ti muz mora svakako gore potpisati neke papire, pa bolje provjeri prije nego ga otpraviš!

----------


## jaja2

Tikice od srca mi je jako žao. Ali glavu gore i u nove pobjede.

Ovaj jučerašnji dan je stvarno bio koma, više me strah pogledati na forum   :Sad:

----------


## Marnie

dobro jutro cure!
ja baš često ne pišem na forumu iako ga već uredno pratim par godina  :Smile: . Evo, nakon 4 neuspješna prirodnjaka konačno sam se odlučila za stimulirani, a i dr. mi je preporučio, iako sam prošle godine imala jako visoki FSH (ove godine je normalan, tko će ga znati zašto hehe), a niti AMH baš ne pokazuje da sam nešto super plodna  :Razz:  . Imam pitanjce, budući da mi je ovo prvi stimulirani, da li netko zna u kojoj ljekarni u Zg je najbolje i najpovoljnije kupti Suprefact spray? Ja inače imam jako osjetljive kapilare u nosnicama koje čim sam prehlađena i malo više pušem nos pucaju, pa me zanima da li sprejanje Suprefacta ima kakvo loše djelovanje s obzirom na to? 
unaprijed hvala na odgovoru   :Smile:  .

----------


## Gabi25

Tikice baš mi je žao, užasno  :Crying or Very sad:  
Ali Maribor te čeka  :Heart:  
Marnie ja ti ne znam za suprefact ali već će ti cure odgovoriti. Sretno i da prvi stimulirani bude dobitan!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Meni danas tek 2dpt i probudila sam se sa nekakvim lošim predosjećajem, ajme kako ću izdržati još tjedan i pol  :Sad:

----------


## NinaB

Aurora dali si uzela bocicu za muza? ja sam odmah rekla da ćemo nositi od doma pa sa dobila papire koje muz je morao potpisati sa nekim podacima...datum...vrijeme ejakulata tako da ako nisi uzela papire morat ce gore to potpisati kod sestri...

Kakava je ovo tmurna atmosfera AJMO glava gore SVE DO JEDNE....tu smo da budemo potpora jedna drugoj Tikica je nasa vodilja :D  :D  i sve trebamo biti na nju..sta je sve prosla...A nada umire zadnja a nju ceka uskoro Maribor kao sto sam u prethodnom postu rekla znam x parova koji su brojkom iznad nje i duplo i da ih sada vidite idu po drugo dijete u Maribor :D  :D  :D 
nama posto je prva a nadm se i uspjesna a ako nije( ipak smo dali sansu nasem zdarvstvu) isto idemo van granice nazalost iako mi to bas i nije drago ali statistike su pokazale 8)

----------


## Jeja2

*Marnie*, mislim da nemaš jeftinije od ljkarne Frebel na Dolcu (kad se ide gore po desnim stepenicama), dođe 409 kn, inače ga ima i po 500kn. ja sam ga tamo kupila u 10. mj.

*Tikice*  :Taps:

----------


## jaja2

> dobro jutro cure!
> ja baš često ne pišem na forumu iako ga već uredno pratim par godina . Evo, nakon 4 neuspješna prirodnjaka konačno sam se odlučila za stimulirani, a i dr. mi je preporučio, iako sam prošle godine imala jako visoki FSH (ove godine je normalan, tko će ga znati zašto hehe), a niti AMH baš ne pokazuje da sam nešto super plodna  . Imam pitanjce, budući da mi je ovo prvi stimulirani, da li netko zna u kojoj ljekarni u Zg je najbolje i najpovoljnije kupti Suprefact spray? Ja inače imam jako osjetljive kapilare u nosnicama koje čim sam prehlađena i malo više pušem nos pucaju, pa me zanima da li sprejanje Suprefacta ima kakvo loše djelovanje s obzirom na to? 
> unaprijed hvala na odgovoru   .


Marnie ja sam ti kupovala spray u ljekarni Pokornoga 7, 10000 Zagreb, broj telefona ti je 01/2300-587, no zaboravila sam kolika je cijena, pa ako hoćeš možeš provjeriti.

----------


## frka

> Tikice baš mi je žao, užasno  
> Ali Maribor te čeka  
> Marnie ja ti ne znam za suprefact ali već će ti cure odgovoriti. Sretno i da prvi stimulirani bude dobitan!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Meni danas tek 2dpt i probudila sam se sa nekakvim lošim predosjećajem, ajme kako ću izdržati još tjedan i pol


gabi, znam kak je... ja se svaki dan tak budim i da budem iskrena - gotovo sam sigurna da nis od toga...  :Sad:   a meni je transfer bio u subotu, a beta tek 23.11. ne mogu se natjerati na optimizam nikako  :Razz:   ma sta bude, bit ce!

tikica, bas mi je zao  :Sad:   sto je put tezi, to je vrednija nagrada  :Kiss:

----------


## Gabi25

frka  :Love:   tako i ja mislim, ali opet se ne prestajem nadati što je najgore... sad mi je žao što mi dok nije prepisao normabele da jedan popijem i da mi bude svejedno  :Laughing:  
može li se normabel kupiti bez recepta??

----------


## jaja2

Nina svaka čast tvojem optimizmu.
A Gabi točno znam kak ti je.... meni je 7dpt a već sam u popriličnoj napasti da se popiškim na štapić  :/  (možda da si obučemo spavaćice?)   :Bye:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tikica*   :Heart:   :Sad:   Ali Maribor je pred tobom, kao što i Nina kaže! Oni tamo rade čuda. A ovo sad je ionako bilo _kiki-riki, koštice_  ono, usput, dok čekaš Maribor   :Smile:   A i Novu godinu ćeš dočekati uz kriglu koktela, a ne uz bljutavi multivitaminski. Jel tak?! Zato za Uskrs nećeš smijeti ništa   :Smile:  

Marnie, Suprefact - platila sam ga 498 kn  :shock: na Vuk Vrhovcu. Što se tiče nadražljivosti, ne bih ti znala reći, ja nisam imala nikakvih problema.

Bebica, dala mi je sestra i bočicu i papire za ispuniti. Ja sam bila uvjerena da čak i ako uzorak doma stavimo u čašicu   :Embarassed:   da se MM mora pojaviti i osobno to predati, ali ne treba.

----------


## jaja2

> frka   tako i ja mislim, ali opet se ne prestajem nadati što je najgore... sad mi je žao što mi dok nije prepisao normabele da jedan popijem i da mi bude svejedno  
> može li se normabel kupiti bez recepta??


Normabel sam ja kupila bez recepta, no tražili su da vide da mi je dr. to ordinirao.
A čudim se kak ti dr. nije napisao Normabel, jer sam ga ja svaki put dobila. Još sam ga zezala, kaj tak izgledam da mi treba Normabel, a on mi je na to rakao da ga je bolje uzeti u ovaj stresni period iščekivanja M nego ga ne uzeti, meni definitivno treba   :Grin:  

A da probaš provjeriti telefonski?

----------


## Gabi25

jaja2   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   ta spavaćica je samo bolnička ali ima da nam donese sreću inače ću ju baciti u smeće i na drugi postupak idem u drugoj  :Laughing:   evo pukla sam  :Laughing:

----------


## frka

> frka   tako i ja mislim, ali opet se ne prestajem nadati što je najgore... sad mi je žao što mi dok nije prepisao normabele da jedan popijem i da mi bude svejedno  
> može li se normabel kupiti bez recepta??


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ja ih imam doma i izgledaju mi sve primamljiviji mada mi nisu propisani  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

ma i meni je bilo čudno kad mi ga nije prepisao pa nam ga je sestra pozvala u sobu, bila je još jedna cura sa mnom kojoj je prepisao normabel pa sam ga ja pitala šta ja ne moram i on je rekao ne :?  Valjda ne izgledam nervozno  :Laughing:  
ma pokušat ću ga se domoći ovako bez recepta, znam da ne može štetiti a bit će mi lakše

----------


## jaja2

> ma i meni je bilo čudno kad mi ga nije prepisao pa nam ga je sestra pozvala u sobu, bila je još jedna cura sa mnom kojoj je prepisao normabel pa sam ga ja pitala šta ja ne moram i on je rekao ne :?  Valjda ne izgledam nervozno  
> ma pokušat ću ga se domoći ovako bez recepta, znam da ne može štetiti a bit će mi lakše


Hej!!!! A tebi djeluje da je meni lakše?????? Pijem 2 na dan pa sam ionako u komi, a moja kolegica koja je na mom biznisu gl.med.sestra mi je rekla da on čak može izazvati potištenost i sl., prvenstveno je on za opuštanje mišića, a ne mijenjanje pameti   :Laughing:  . Dakle kao što vidiš meni nema pomoći..... trpi i broji dane do jedne predivne, preslatke ß....sad joj već tepam možda ju šarmiram pa izraste u trudnoću   :Laughing:

----------


## frka

znas sta?! i meni je palo na pamet da ga pijem, a s druge strane valjda znaju kome se daje a kome ne :? mene su jos svi ovi hormoni supili i iznimno sam nervozna i neraspolozena pa se brinem da i zbog toga ne bi uspjelo :/  sva sam nekako u grcu... ja ih imam od sestre, ali mislim da ih ne izdaju bez recepta... a i ne znam da li je sad vec prekasno za poceti piti ako je 3-5 dan odlucujuci... bar meni jer je ET bio u subotu... majko mila - milijun pitanja i 500 milijuna odgovora!! izludit cu  :Teletubbies:  
postajem tutti frutti!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi25

jaja, frka, ma nemam pojma... sad sam se čula sa frendicom, nabavit će mi pa ću probati... pa vam javim da li sam još više prolupala ili sam ok  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## jaja2

Nego cure moje kaj ću ja sa svakidašnjom temperaturom 37.2, prištićima, povećanim  grudima, te povremenim tiskanjem ko da ću dobiti M? Ima li koja slične simptome, znam da je Arkica imala slične, ali ima li tko drugi ili da li je netko imao slične simptome i kamo su ga odveli?

Googlajući mi sve ukazuje na -------- mkmkmk.....no bojim se da mi to ne rade Utrogestani 
 :?

----------


## frka

vecina ima takve simptome od utrica... ali moze biti i T  :Smile:  
ja temperaturu ne mjerim, jajnik me boli i pritisak mi je na njega, a cecke su tek sinoc kao malo nabubrile i malo bole... ali nista osobito...

----------


## Marnie

puno hvala na informacijama  :Smile:  ! Doalc mi je najblizi, pa cu tamo skoknuti iza posla.

----------


## narnija

Drage moje,

evo i mene sa trećeg uzv-a , danas nije bila tolika gužva...uglavnom folukil na desnom 21mm kaže doktor da je skroz zreo i većeras štoperica, u petak AIH...uh samo da ne pukne do petka ....stalno me kopka što je rekoa da je skroz zreo ...ako je nešto zrelo onda će odmah puknuti ili ?  :/ 
Tikica....glava gore....arkica..također..svim čekalicama bete ...želim da se što manje nerviraju ....pusa velika   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Wink:  .

----------


## narnija

Zaboravih vas pitati gdje se pikam coragonom u guzu ili može u ruku ?

----------


## frka

u guzu... al to je drugacije od drugih injekcija tak da bolje da te neki medicinar pikne...

----------


## NinaB

narnija opet ti  :Klap:  nalupat cu te kad te vidim KAKVO pucanje....POZITIVAAAAAAAAAA MOLIM nemojet da se moram ponavljati..cure ako zelimo nesto MORAMO biti optimitične jer pesimizam i same znate kamo vodi...zato glava gore  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   SVE DO JEDNE jeste me čula?????????
ono sto nas ne ubije to nas ojača..ja imam normabel doma pa ako nekome treba  :Razz:   ja sam ga samo prvi dan popila..a ako Vam nedaju normabele kupite nesto na biljnoj bazi persen...npr on je meni po potrosni materjal na poslu  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Ja vise nemrem lezati..vi cure lezite ili se normalno krecete...???
Gabica znas da sam uvijek znaci suprotno, s i bioprognoza je danas losa stoga....  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## NinaB

> Zaboravih vas pitati gdje se pikam coragonom u guzu ili može u ruku ?


mene je muz piknuo bolje od bilo kojeg doktora  :Heart:

----------


## arkica

Cure,
veliko hvala na jučerašnjoj podršci!!! Danas sam puno, puno bolje!!! 

Mene su lupali hormoni, a vi ste sve bile i više nego divne....

Ići ću vaditi ponovno pa što bude.

 :Kiss:

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB  :Kiss:  
Ja sam sad bila u laganoj šetnjici sa mm jer me ležanje ubija, leđa me već sad bole a i sad se puno bolje osjećam, udahnula sam svježeg zraka i sad sam ko nova
narnija svi imamo istu brigu- da folikuli ne puknu prije vremena- ne brini, sve će biti ok  :Love:  
arkice  :Love:

----------


## narnija

Nina B svečano te proglašavam MOTIVATORICOM  dana...prštiš pozitivom  :D ..i ja sam sada sigurna da će mi puknuti baš na dan AIH-a....hvala !

pusa ...ode ja do hitne večeras da me piknu...  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## NinaB

opt ti i pucanje grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr a ja mislila da sam panicarka 8) ....Ništa neće puknuti samo se nemoj previše naprezati..ja izbjegavam nošenje teških predmeta danas sam čak bila u dućanu sa svojim osobnim nosačem tatom  :Kiss:   ali sve ostalo radim kuham..bas i ne spremama ali vecinu odmaram ako se primi primi ako ne upoznat cu se drugi puta sa ostalim curama gore na postupku ajmo tako gledati družit ćemo se :D  :D  :D 
Idući tjedan idem raditi jedva ćekam da mi misli barem malo skrenu na drugu stranu...slusam Gabi Dr rekao 3- 5 dana je nejkritičnije da se primi jel tako Gabi???  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
sad idem u carstvo snova sa svojim Utrogestanom koji me jako smiruje moram priznati  :Saint:

----------


## Gabi25

Da, tako je dr. T rekao pa se ja držim toga... Dakle ovaj tjedan ili će se primiti ili neće a ja odo raditi u ponedjeljak  :Grin:  
bit će mi lakše, ovako cijeli dan buljim u komp i proučavam gluposti

----------


## NinaB

također više neznam kud bi sa sobom :/  :/ ...još cu otici popodne raditi tako da mi nikoga nema....uf nisam se niakada toliko poslu veselila....
Jel ima nas na faceu???

pusa svima..vise me ni ove tabele ne uspavljuju  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Marnie

[quote="Jeja2"]*Marnie*, mislim da nemaš jeftinije od ljkarne Frebel na Dolcu (kad se ide gore po desnim stepenicama), dođe 409 kn, inače ga ima i po 500kn. ja sam ga tamo kupila u 10. mj.


evo, danas kupila Suprefact spray u ljekarni Frebel. Hvala za informaciju, jer je zbilja najpovoljnije. Ja sam platila 410 kn, jer u stvari kosta EUR 56, pa je razlika u kunama s obzirom na tečaj. Sad još da mi ginekolog naruči menopure, pa sam spremna  :Smile: .

----------


## mmaslacak

jel neko vadio betu u Vinogradskoj?
Ako da, od kad do kad i kad su gotovi rezultati?

----------


## rikikiki

Ja sam tamo vadila jednom prilikom, a rezultati su bili gotovi oko 13 sati!
Sretno!!!  :Love:

----------


## NinaB

pozdrav svima...
danas nas je malo ili su svi zaoklupljeni nečim drugim  :Smile:  
danas me jedna moja poznata pitala kada se najranije moze napraviti test u nasem slucaju? malo sam ostala zatecena za betu znam pa sam joj odgovorila nakon 14 dana moze test :? ili ? zna netko?

Narni sutra VIBRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA i da te nisam čula o pucanju ni riječi  :Love:  
moje 4 kg dobivene sa klomifenom i est....su otisle danas ujutro na staroj kilazi mozda 0,5 kg u + ali manje sam napuhnuta...cijeli dan danas neka tua bol u trbuhu...ma to je normalno sigurno mozda se nesto desava, uf koje ćemo mi biti trudnice kada se sjetim ljetnih vrućina  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## arkica

Vaša control freekuša je našla jedan zadimljivi isječak s nekog foruma koji će najbolje odgovoriti kada se već može vaditi HCG (naravno da sve varira od osobe do osobe i od terapije do terapije):

This is what happens in a 5dt: 

0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT (cca 25 HCG) 

this is what happens in a 3dt : 

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT (cca 25 HCG)

Pusa svima!!!

----------


## Marnie

meni je dr. rekao da napravim betu 12. DT kad sam zadnji put bila na prirodnjaku. E, sad kada može najranije nisam sigurna   :Smile:  . 
Da li je možda netko od vas pitao sestre ili dr.-e kada planiraju godišnji u 12. mjesecu. Muči me što bi mi idući ciklus kada je planiran stimulirani postupak taman pao negdje oko 6. 12. što znači da bi eventualni transfer bio negdje 17. 12. :/ . Ne znam da li i Vinogradska ima te "zimske praznike" kao neke klinike, pa da ne rade postupke oko Božića i Nove.

----------


## bebica2009

Pitati ću ja sutra!

----------


## Marnie

> Pitati ću ja sutra!


super! pa obavezno javi na forum   :Smile:

----------


## NinaB

Marnie koliko sam ja cula rade normalno...ali nazovi i pitaj...
Pitanje Cure  :Smile:   mi koje smo bila na Aih ili na IVF dali imamo pravo na BO i inosu od 100 % ili kao normalno bolovanje??? Nesto sam citala pa me bas zanima????

hvala

 :Love:

----------


## nina1

> bebica2009 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pitati ću ja sutra!
> 
> 
> super! pa obavezno javi na forum


pitaj obavezno to i mene interesira .. ja pitala Kunu i rekao da rade cijelo vrijeme osim možda za sam Božić .... ali rekao onako usput da me se riješi jer je bila gužva....

hvala

----------


## Marnie

mislim da imamo pravo samo na obično bolovanje i to 7 dana prema osnovnoj šifri, a 14 dana za šifru koja definira komplikacije, a za više treba ići na liječničku komisiju.

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora nam se još nije javila- jeli se netko čuo s njom?? Kako je prošla punkcija...
Ja dobila 5 dana bolovanja jer sam toliko i tražila a dr. je rekla da mi piše koliko hoću
narnija za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mmaslacak ti sutra vadiš betu??

----------


## AuroraBlu

Evo i mene, bila sam jutros na punkciji i sve je išlo glatko. Zapravo sam oduševljena sa svime! Bilo nas je 3 za punkcije, a kasnije je došla još 1 cura na transfer. Uglavnom, u 8 sam došla, sestra me odvela u sobu, bila sam 3.po redu i ravno u 9 sam krenula na punkciju. Anestezija je mrak! Probudila sam se u krevetu u sobi kad je sve bilo gotovo. Dobila sam 5 j.s. - 2 su zamrznuli. Prije nego što sam odlazila sam pitala sestru tko mi je radio punkciju (uspavali su me prije nego što je doktor došao) i rekla je  -Dr. Kuna.
Bebica, hvala na sms-u, vidim da ti je tek sad isporučena moja poruka.

----------


## bebica2009

Javit ce se sama, ali sve je ok proslo!

----------


## mmaslacak

Jeste sutra se riješavam muka, il ima il nema..samo ne znam u koliko sati radi laboratorij?

----------


## bebica2009

Pa evo vidiš, inbox mi pun!
Ej puna anestezija? Kako to? Jesi znala za to?

----------


## mmaslacak

Bome moja anestezija nije pomogla ništa, mislim tek mi se počelo vrtiti kad je sve bilo gotovo i svaki ubod sam osjetila, mislim da mi se zavrtilo od bola   :Laughing:

----------


## Gabi25

mmaslacak gdje ćeš raditi betu na kraju?? evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude veeeeeeeelika

aurora baš mi je drago da je sve dobro prošlo, 5 komada-divan broj
evo~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu

bebice ti si sutra gore??
curi koja je bila sa mnom su isto dali ful anesteziju a imala je 3 js, kaže da je zadnji put loše reagirala na onaj koktelčić pa su se dogovorili za anesteziju

----------


## bebica2009

A joj da je meni barem bila anestezija sa mojih 16 j.s. i duplo više folikula...Ajd onda ima sanse za sljedeci put, ako mi se ponovi...

Ma 5 za 5! Super! I kada je ET? Sutra zoves da vidis kakva je situacija?

Da ja sam sutra gore. Idemo vidjeti kakva je sluznica, jel ista deblja!

Stigao nam je i nalaz MM. Ima bakterije i u brisu i u ejakulatu i u urinu.
Jupi!!!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ne razumijem to s anestezijom... kad i kome daju full??? Jutros je prva cura bila u prirodnjaku i imala 1 folikul - i dobila je isto u venu anesteziju ali bila je prisebna, samo ju je malo omamilo. Sljedeća cura je bila u stimuliranom protkolu i vratili su je nazad u sobu u dubokom snu  -anesteziolog ju je 10 minuta budio. Ona je samo mrmljala da joj je super, i da bi ovako svaki dan. Onda sam bila ja na redu i isto tako su me "onesvijestili". Kad sam se probudila činilo mi se da sam satima spavala, a kad ono, prošlo je svega 15 minuta   :Smile:   I da, bilo je 2 anesteziologa oko mene.

----------


## mare41

jako su različite vrste anesteziranja-po dubini, jačini..(tu moje znanje prestaje   :Smile:  ), smatra se da kad zaspiš je opća (može biti plitka pa je buđenje nakon 10-tak min), ili lokalna, za 1 folikul daju blaže nego za 3, 5 ili više (ne znam detalje kako rade granicu).

----------


## nina1

> Jeste sutra se riješavam muka, il ima il nema..samo ne znam u koliko sati radi laboratorij?


u koji ideš ? u vinogradsku ? 
endokrinološki ili obični?....
endokrinološki ti počinje raditi u 8.30  i tamo dobijaš neke brojeve plave ili crvene ,po hitnosti, i treba se naručiti

----------


## nina1

> jako su različite vrste anesteziranja-po dubini, jačini..(tu moje znanje prestaje   ), smatra se da kad zaspiš je opća (može biti plitka pa je buđenje nakon 10-tak min), ili lokalna, za 1 folikul daju blaže nego za 3, 5 ili više (ne znam detalje kako rade granicu).


ja za  10 oocita dobila lokalnu omamljujuću anesteziju, ne opću  ...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Bebica, ne uzrujavaj se previše oko njegovih bakterija. Neka TM popije antibiotik i bit će ok. Nije to presudno...
Sutra u 9 zovem da vidimo jel se što dogodilo u laboratoriju.

Vezano za anesteziju, bitno je stvarno biti natašte - pitala me sestra nekoliko puta da li sigurno nisam ništa ni pila ni jela od sinoć. Možda se o tome radi???

A inače, uopće mi nisu rekli koliko su mi ih punktirali ukupno.

Gabi, Mmaslačak i ostale cure - nek vam što prije prođu dani čekanja, i nek se mrvice čvrsto uhvate!!!   :Heart:  
Svim curama   :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nina, ako je lokalna onda se daje u vaginu. Ako su ti dali u venu, onda nije lokalna, nego opća, samo nije bila jaka.

----------


## NinaB

> mislim da imamo pravo samo na obično bolovanje i to 7 dana prema osnovnoj šifri, a 14 dana za šifru koja definira komplikacije, a za više treba ići na liječničku komisiju.


znaci nomalno oduzima poslodavac onako po kolektivnom konkretno nama dio prijevoza za tih 5 dana i dio prehrane nikakve povlastice....

Bebica sretno...
Aurora drzimo fige i VIBRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

> mare41 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jako su različite vrste anesteziranja-po dubini, jačini..(tu moje znanje prestaje   ), smatra se da kad zaspiš je opća (može biti plitka pa je buđenje nakon 10-tak min), ili lokalna, za 1 folikul daju blaže nego za 3, 5 ili više (ne znam detalje kako rade granicu).
> 
> 
> ja za  10 oocita dobila lokalnu omamljujuću anesteziju, ne opću  ...


ok, ne znam detalje  :Smile:  , super da djeluje

----------


## Gabi25

Ma cure ono što mi dobivamo u venu je koktelčić a ne anestezija, to je mješavina nečeg za smirenje i protiv bolova. Tako sam bar ja dobila... A opća anestezija je kad baš skroz zaspiš i obavezno je prisutan anesteziolog- ne može biti opća a da ostaneš budan samo oni doziraju koliko dati ovisno o zahvatu- ovo traje kratko pa i kratko spavaš, kad su u pitanju operacije onda i anestezija duže traje

----------


## jaja2

Bok cure!

Mene danas pere posebna kriza   :Sad:  I naravno napravila kućni test i jedno veliko ništa.....kao što vidite totalno sam prolupala :shock: i tako ja sva nabrijana došla malo vidit forum kad ono Arkica!!!!!!!! No uopće nisam više pozitiva, kak vi to sve skupa uspijevate?

Što se tiče bolovanja meni je jednom moja dr. rekla da mogu dobiti 20 dana, ali ne vjerujem da je 100%.

Ajoj, držim nam svima fige da što bolje izdržimo ovo čekanje   :Cekam:  , a svima vama kojima je sutra dan D ....... SRETNO!!!!

----------


## lastavica1979

sto se tice bolovanja mozes dobit 42 dana bez komisije i nije 100% nego 85%. Ja u 9 mjesecu kad sam imala biokemijsku dobila sam 60 dana bolovanja,al naravno nisam bila toliko

----------


## arkica

> Bok cure!
> 
> Mene danas pere posebna kriza   I naravno napravila kućni test i jedno veliko ništa.....kao što vidite totalno sam prolupala :shock: i tako ja sva nabrijana došla malo vidit forum kad ono Arkica!!!!!!!! No uopće nisam više pozitiva, kak vi to sve skupa uspijevate?
> 
> Što se tiče bolovanja meni je jednom moja dr. rekla da mogu dobiti 20 dana, ali ne vjerujem da je 100%.
> 
> Ajoj, držim nam svima fige da što bolje izdržimo ovo čekanje   , a svima vama kojima je sutra dan D ....... SRETNO!!!!


Draga,
meni je trajalo taj jedan dan; hormoni pucaju pa nije ni čudno; ja sam si zabrijala da će biti slijedeći ako ne bude ovaj put; GLAVU GORE i VELIKA  :Kiss:  ; IMA I PUNO GORIH STVARI U ŽIVOTU ŠTO NAM SE MOGU DOGODITI...

Za velike bete, ako ne ovaj put, onda u slijedećim ciklusima!!!!

----------


## Gabi25

arkice bravo za stav!!! a koje su to promjene raspoloženja  :Laughing:   sve smo takve, jedan dan dobro, a već drugi u totalnom ludilu  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

a ti jaja2 pa kud ćeš test 7dpt- voliš sama sebe traumatizirati?? ajde strpi se još malo  :Kiss:

----------


## jaja2

Cure    :Kiss:   za podršku. 
Normabeli..... ma baš....ja sam od onih koje treba maljem po glavi ili u najmanju ruku i Haldoli bi dobro došli.
Ma neću vas više ja bedirati da me ne izopčite iz ovog foruma   :Grin:  
Ovaj "Rat u kući" mi je pravi Normabel   :Laughing:

----------


## tikica_69

Ja ne bi u iducem ciklusu pozitivnu betu....radije bi da mogu zdrati i piti sto pozelim za Bozic i Novu   :Grin:  
Sigurna sam da se Bog nece tesko namuciti da udovolji mojoj zelji   :Laughing:

----------


## jaja2

Tikica.... super ti je fora   :Klap:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Ali oko Božića može biti samo dobitna kombinacija   :Wink:  

Arkice, kad ti opet vdiš ß?

----------


## NinaB

ola.....
mislim da nam je ovdje nužno potreban jedan psiholog ili čak psihijatar..to nam je zato sto nismo niti jedan prošla ono savjetovanje prije postupka :D  :D 
Glava gore pogledajte Tikicu i tako razmisljajte moci cemo barem jesti i piti na Božić i Novu a nekima ce to biti slatka muka nadam se.....
Nisam dobila odg kada je najranije moguće napravititi test za trudnoću nakon Aih ili IVF  :Grin:  
Di nam je narnija????? sutra je njen dan D......mora da se psihički priprema  :Love:

----------


## jaja2

Nina ja ti jedino mogu preporučiti da mene ne slijediš ni slučajno  :Nope:

----------


## mmaslacak

ja ću sutra 10dpt napraviti test, imam jedan, taman mu rok ističe ovaj mjesec, pa ne gubim ništa, jučer sam pročitala na Potp. na VV pisala jedna forumašica da joj se javila prijateljica koja je uradila test 10dpt i da je pozitivan.

----------


## pino

da vam linkam tablicu bete za uspjesne jednoplodne trudnoce:
http://betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single
obican kucni test obicno testira oko 100IU (ali oni superosjetljivi idu do 25IU) - pise vam na testicu. 
Ali imajte na umu ove minimalne vrijednosti iz tablice - neke budu trudne ali im beta bude mala. 

Ali vibram jako jako da vam svima bude bas najljepsa velika debela beta! SRETNO  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

maslacak, nemoj.....zbedirat ces se ak je negativan jer reagira na 25 jedinica....a tebi beta moze biti 20 koja je pozitivna. 
Sam bus se bezveze zbedirala...
Ajde izdrzi do ponedjeljka...za moju ljubav..pljizzzzzzz....vidi me   :Grin:

----------


## mmaslacak

ali ističe mu rok ionako, baciću ga u smeće, a i biće mi lakše ići po betu..
Danas cijeli dan imam sukrvicu, tako da sam na pola pripreljena..jedva čekam da se riješim muke, al ne da mi se raditi, joj kako mi se ne da natrag na posao.
e da još nešto, već dva dana imam temperaturu 37,4-37,5C'
jel to ima nešto il ne mora značiti?   :Grin:

----------


## jaja2

Pino hvala ti od   :Heart:  
Sad se opet počinjem nadati   :Smile:  

Ma mora sve ispasti OK...jednostavno mora.

----------


## jaja2

Maslačkica ja ti kurim svaki dan tolko i naravno da mi je 100  :? nad glavom uz ostale simptome.
Ja nam držim fige za jednu preslatku trudnoćicu.

Znam da buš sutra napravila test.....kolko god te odgovarali..... no javi rezultat   :Kiss:

----------


## nina1

> ali ističe mu rok ionako, baciću ga u smeće, a i biće mi lakše ići po betu..
> Danas cijeli dan imam sukrvicu, tako da sam na pola pripreljena..jedva čekam da se riješim muke, al ne da mi se raditi, joj kako mi se ne da natrag na posao.
> e da još nešto, već dva dana imam temperaturu 37,4-37,5C'
> jel to ima nešto il ne mora značiti?


ako već moraš raditi test onda ga radi 5 minuta prije nego dobiš nalaz bete ... ne radi ga ujutro , jer ćeš do nalaza popiiiii..... 

ah ni meni se nije dalo na posao ... joj što ja čekam svoje bolovanje   :Grin:

----------


## narnija

evi i mene curke moje....bolje da vam i ne pišem u kakvoj sam depri...danas me popodne sve prestalo boljeti i sigurna sam da je ovaj desno pukao .....i eto NinaB zato se ne javljam jer ćeš me sada špotati....inaće još uvijek vučem upalu mjehura i bojim se da će i to naškoditi....držite mi fige sutra....naći ću se sa bebicom 2009 pa čemo se jadati jedna drugoj...pusa svima i čujemo se sutra ...ne idem raditi p aću vjerojatno cijeli dan biti prisutna ovdje s vama....

----------


## nina1

maslačkica, ja taj mjesec kad sam ostala trudna, radila sam test 30 dc i test je bio negativan pa sam mislila da nisam trudna.... tek negdje 56 dc kad sam počela imati neke simtome trudnoće je test bio pozitivan... zato.... razmisli o testu... :Wink:

----------


## nina1

narnija   :Love:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da je folikul na mjestu !

----------


## mmaslacak

pa ističe mu rok trajanja   :Laughing:  
gle...bolje da me prizemlji, ako betu bude ok, još bolje, ako ne barem neću plakati, jel ću se isplakati već ujutro

----------


## nina1

> pa ističe mu rok trajanja   
> gle...bolje da me prizemlji, ako betu bude ok, još bolje, ako ne barem neću plakati, jel ću se isplakati već ujutro


ma nedamo mi tebi test ...
ako mu ističe rok trajanja , odmah ga baci neotvorenog u koš   :Klap:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, povišena temp. vam je od progesterona, odnosno utrogestana. Temp.će ostati povišena i u trudnoći, što vam svima želim!

----------


## nina1

Aurora ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulum u labu !

----------


## arkica

> ola.....
> mislim da nam je ovdje nužno potreban jedan psiholog ili čak psihijatar..to nam je zato sto nismo niti jedan prošla ono savjetovanje prije postupka :D  :D 
> Glava gore pogledajte Tikicu i tako razmisljajte moci cemo barem jesti i piti na Božić i Novu a nekima ce to biti slatka muka nadam se.....
> Nisam dobila odg kada je najranije moguće napravititi test za trudnoću nakon Aih ili IVF  
> Di nam je narnija????? sutra je njen dan D......mora da se psihički priprema


Pogledaj moj prijašnji post; tamo ti navodi kad se HCG počinje pojavljivati u krvi....

----------


## arkica

> Tikica.... super ti je fora      
> Ali oko Božića može biti samo dobitna kombinacija   
> 
> Arkice, kad ti opet vdiš ß?


Meni je sutra 10dpt i ujutro ću vaditi pa što bude...

----------


## arkica

> pa ističe mu rok trajanja   
> gle...bolje da me prizemlji, ako betu bude ok, još bolje, ako ne barem neću plakati, jel ću se isplakati već ujutro


Draga,
a zašto ti ne odeš izvaditi sutra krv?!? Nemoj raditi taj test. Nemoj molim  te!!!

----------


## NinaB

> evi i mene curke moje....bolje da vam i ne pišem u kakvoj sam depri...danas me popodne sve prestalo boljeti i sigurna sam da je ovaj desno pukao .....i eto NinaB zato se ne javljam jer ćeš me sada špotati....inaće još uvijek vučem upalu mjehura i bojim se da će i to naškoditi....držite mi fige sutra....naći ću se sa bebicom 2009 pa čemo se jadati jedna drugoj...pusa svima i čujemo se sutra ...ne idem raditi p aću vjerojatno cijeli dan biti prisutna ovdje s vama....


  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   ne špotam te samo te Vibrammmmmmmmm za suta.......
I ja imam neku laganu upalu cijeli dan i noc barem 4 * sam an WC i to me ubija...mislilm da sam gore kada sam bial na AIh u onoj hladnoj sobi se prehladila jer sam jedva cekala da odem na wc i od tada ajoj  :Rolling Eyes:  Pijem brusnicu tablete neke skroz biljne to mi nemoze stetiti  :Rolling Eyes:  

BEBICA I NARNIJA sutra smo s vama gore mislima i javite nam se pusaaaaaaa  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## NinaB

i svim curama bilo sa testovima ili betom zelim veliki *+*

----------


## arkica

narnija i ostale,

sretno, sretno sutra!!!

Aurora i ostale,

za tulum!!!

Maslačak,

tebi, meni i ostalima kojima je sutra dan "D", za velike bete!!!

 :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Mmaslačak i Arkica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 2 solidne bete.   :Heart:  

Bebica i Narnija, da vam bude sve super danas na 5.katu!   :Heart:  

I sebi, ~~~~~  da nekako preživim još pola sata dok ne nazovem biologa   :Smile:  
Curke sve ostale   :Bye:

----------


## nina1

> Mmaslačak i Arkica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 2 solidne bete.   
> 
> Bebica i Narnija, da vam bude sve super danas na 5.katu!   
> 
> I sebi, ~~~~~  da nekako preživim još pola sata dok ne nazovem biologa   
> Curke sve ostale


X 
Aurora   :Cekam:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Uh, koji test za živce. Prvo se nitko nije javljao na telefon i sad sam ga konačno dobila i rekao je da nije još stigao pogledati, da ima sad 3 punkcije i neka ga zovem u 10.30   :Sad:

----------


## jaja2

Aurora.... čekamo Dejanov komentar   :Wink:  

A Nina 1 jesmo li to mi Varaždinke   :Smile:

----------


## jaja2

> Uh, koji test za živce. Prvo se nitko nije javljao na telefon i sad sam ga konačno dobila i rekao je da nije još stigao pogledati, da ima sad 3 punkcije i neka ga zovem u 10.30


  :Taps:   :Love:   ma sve bu 5.
E ali koje mi sve stresove prolazimo: najprije da li se budu našle jajne stanice, onda da li bude kod muževa spermića, pa dali se bude to sve skupa spojilo, razvilo i došlo do transfera, a onda noćna mora - ČEKANJE ß... baš smo sirote   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora joj točno znam kako ti je... Meni su se ruke tresla kad sam ga zvala i isto mi se prvi put nije javio...
Evo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe

Joj ja sam odmah rekla da na testove neću ni pomišljati nego ću vaditi betu 12dpt al već sad nekak mislim kak bi mogla 10dpt test baciti  :Laughing:  

mmaslacak i arkice za lijepep bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nina1

> ma sve bu 5.
> E ali koje mi sve stresove prolazimo: najprije da li se budu našle jajne stanice, onda da li bude kod muževa spermića, pa dali se bude to sve skupa spojilo, razvilo i došlo do transfera, a onda noćna mora - ČEKANJE ß... baš smo sirote


sjećam se , svaki put kad bi ga zvala frkalo me u želucu   :Sad:  
jeja2 i ti si iz vž-a ?

----------


## nina1

jaja2 ... pardon   :Embarassed:

----------


## Anana1

e pa cure moje drage,
nema me desetak dana a ovdje pravi tulum!!!
baš ste mi falile!
ja isto čekam m., danas mi je 27 dan ciklusa, imam klomifene na regalu, uputnice za folikulometriju i ICSI.....
ne mogu dočekati!
eto... pa nadam se da ću vam se i ja pridružiti u isčekivanju bete kroz kojih 15ak dana!

i pitanje. malo ste me zbedirale s ovom anestezijom kod punkcije. ja je želim više od svega, kukavica sam, ne mogu si pomoći...  8) 
mogu ja tražiti opču ili to ovisi o njima???

----------


## jaja2

> jaja2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>     ma sve bu 5.
> E ali koje mi sve stresove prolazimo: najprije da li se budu našle jajne stanice, onda da li bude kod muževa spermića, pa dali se bude to sve skupa spojilo, razvilo i došlo do transfera, a onda noćna mora - ČEKANJE ß... baš smo sirote  
> 
> 
> sjećam se , svaki put kad bi ga zvala frkalo me u želucu   
> jeja2 i ti si iz vž-a ?


Pa da, tek sam jučer skužila da ti piše na lok. vž, no tek sam jučer skužila i da imamo dvije Nine   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:  .... kaj ćeš.... plavuša  :Saint:  

A Gabi25 počela je i tebe napast ganjati  :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

anana1 mislim da se možeš dogovoriti, jučer sam pisala da je cura koja je bila sa mnom u sobi dobila opću a imala je samo 3 folikula- dogovorila se tako s njima jer joj nije odgovarao onaj koktelčić koji daju

jaja2 ma proći će mene napast kad krenem raditi u ponedeljak- neću stići ni pomisliti na betu  :Laughing:

----------


## jaja2

> e pa cure moje drage,
> nema me desetak dana a ovdje pravi tulum!!!
> baš ste mi falile!
> ja isto čekam m., danas mi je 27 dan ciklusa, imam klomifene na regalu, uputnice za folikulometriju i ICSI.....
> ne mogu dočekati!
> eto... pa nadam se da ću vam se i ja pridružiti u isčekivanju bete kroz kojih 15ak dana!
> 
> i pitanje. malo ste me zbedirale s ovom anestezijom kod punkcije. ja je želim više od svega, kukavica sam, ne mogu si pomoći...  8) 
> mogu ja tražiti opču ili to ovisi o njima???


Dobro došla Anana1!
Mene za anesteziju nisu pitali, nego su mi dali koktelčić i prilikom punkcije me zabavljala cijela ekipa....a do jučer nisam niti znala da se može dobiti opća  :? ...možda ti se javi neka cura s iskustvom.

----------


## arkica

Cure,
moja beta je 0.2, a usto sam i prokrvarila;  :Sad: (((!!!
U nove pobjede!!!

Ostalima šaljem dobre vibre!!!!

----------


## Gabi25

arkice baš mi je žao  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## jaja2

> Cure,
> moja beta je 0.2, a usto sam i prokrvarila; (((!!!
> U nove pobjede!!!
> 
> Ostalima šaljem dobre vibre!!!!


Od sveg   :Heart:  ti želim slijedeći put ogromnu ß-urinu. 
Žao mi je   :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Arkica   :Love:   :Heart:   ne daj se, pokušavaj i dalje!!!

Javljam da su mi se oplodile sve 3 stanice  :D  :D  :D , rekao biolog da je transfer vjerojatno u utorak, ali moram ga zvat još i sutra i u ponedjeljak.

Maslačak?   :Heart:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jaja2

> Arkica     ne daj se, pokušavaj i dalje!!!
> 
> Javljam da su mi se oplodile sve 3 stanice  :D  :D  :D , rekao biolog da je transfer vjerojatno u utorak, ali moram ga zvat još i sutra i u ponedjeljak.
> 
> Maslačak?    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Čestitam   :Klap:  Već miriš novu čekalicu ß   :Smile:

----------


## jaja2

> AuroraBlu prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Arkica     ne daj se, pokušavaj i dalje!!!
> 
> Javljam da su mi se oplodile sve 3 stanice  :D  :D  :D , rekao biolog da je transfer vjerojatno u utorak, ali moram ga zvat još i sutra i u ponedjeljak.
> 
> Maslačak?    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


Sorry   MIRIŠ = MIRIŠIM   :Embarassed:

----------


## nina1

jaja2 sugrađanko, moramo organizirati neku lokalnu kavicu   :Grin:  

Aurora super za sve tri !!! samo nek i dalje tulumare !!! 

arkica    :Love:

----------


## frka

zao mi je, arkice  :Sad:  

bravo, aurora :D  :D  :D  

znaci u vinogradskoj idu na blastice bez obzira na mali broj stanica? na VV-u je transfer 2. ili 3. dan poslije punkcije... kazu da je kod tako malog broja stanica veca sansa da ce se razviti u maternici pa ne zele riskirati...
 :/ 

 :Kiss:   i sretno svima...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Rekao mi je biolog da _"sve tri izgledaju vrlo perspektivno"_ i da će zato vjerojatno transfer biti u utorak. Ali nije to definitivno, moram zvati ponovno sutra ujutro, pa u ponedjeljak ujutro.

----------


## NinaB

bokic...
Aurora :D  :D  :D  :D bravo....
arkice  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  ...znaš da nisi sama  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Tko odbrojava samnom i Gabi do bete??? ja jos 10 dana  :D  :D  :D  :D to mi pada na 13 dana ili da idem 12 dan u petak? ajoj..kako sam vec rekla ima koji psiholog???? treba nama stakno nesto cekamo..neki M nekui transfer, neki betu...  :Kiss:  
Ja idem u setnju jer nemrem vise doma...ako se primilo primilo se..
cekamo narniju sa info i bebicu jel???

----------


## jaja2

> bokic...
> Aurora :D  :D  :D  :D bravo....
> arkice    ...znaš da nisi sama     
> 
> Tko odbrojava samnom i Gabi do bete??? ja jos 10 dana  :D  :D  :D  :D to mi pada na 13 dana ili da idem 12 dan u petak? ajoj..kako sam vec rekla ima koji psiholog???? treba nama stakno nesto cekamo..neki M nekui transfer, neki betu...  
> Ja idem u setnju jer nemrem vise doma...ako se primilo primilo se..
> cekamo narniju sa info i bebicu jel???


Ninaß kak si mogla zaboraviti na moju ß?????  :Sad:  
Ja je vadim u srijedu.
Eto...kak da mi naraste kad se niko ne brine o njoj?   :Wink:

----------


## Gabi25

maslačkice?????????????
vidim da si tu a ništa ne pišeš  :Cekam:

----------


## mmaslacak

napisaću za sat i pol-dva

----------


## AuroraBlu

Mmaslačak  :D  :D  :D  :D ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jaja,  :D  :D  :D  :D za + u srijedu

Gabi, Nina  :D  :D  :D  za strpljenje koje će biti nagrađeno!   :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

Joj Aurora pa nisam komentirala- super za sve tri mrvice :D  :D 
vidiš kako su vrijedne kad se tako lijepo dijele  :Heart:  
ako će u utorak biti transfer bit će blastice- držim fige :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## narnija

evo info-.....došla doma prije pola sata ...čekala sam od 8-12 baš je bila gužva a mi inseminacije zadnje na redu.....ali neme veze ....sve je prošlo super ..nisam išla na uzv pa ne znam da li je već puklo ali mislim da se to sve danas odvija tako da će biti sve ok....rekla sam doktoru da gađa udesno ...on se smijao ....i sada idem leći na desni bok da ne bi koji spermić zalutao lijevo jer će naići na ponor....ha..ha..upoznala sam bebicu 2009 i mmaslačak prekrasne cure...ali i one će se javiti sa info pa neću umjesto njih pisati.....idem popiti utrogestan i malo odčorati......s obziorm da je petak 13 to mora da će biti sretan dan....hvala vam puno na potpori i brizi sve vas obožavam  pusa velika  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## mmaslacak

Dakle beta je 0,6.
Nemojte tugovati za mnom, ja sam dobro.

----------


## frka

a mene ipak   :Heart:   boli... bas sam se tvojoj osobito nadala  :Kiss:  
 :Love:

----------


## jaja2

> Dakle beta je 0,6.
> Nemojte tugovati za mnom, ja sam dobro.



Onda ću ja umjesto tebe   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Prepoznajem se već polako   :Crying or Very sad:  

Evo ti   :Kiss:  i drž'  se

----------


## AuroraBlu

Mmaslačak, drago mi je da si dobro - ovo je takva ironija sudbine da je najbolje zaboraviti! Tebi   :Love:   a laboratoriju   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   (koji je to laboratorij, molim te?)

Bebica, čekamo izvještaj   :Smile:   Malo sam ljubomorna jer se nisam družila danas s tobom i Narnijom   :Embarassed:

----------


## NinaB

Ninaß kak si mogla zaboraviti na moju ß?????  :Sad:  
Ja je vadim u srijedu.
Eto...kak da mi naraste kad se niko ne brine o njoj?   :Wink: [/quote]

draga moja   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   ja se duboko ispričavam zaboravila ko na svoju smrt kako kazu stari ljudi  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
vidim da si sva u beti cak si i mene prekrstila iz Nina B u Nina ß :D 
Opet Narnija i pucanje...ajoj  :Heart:   :Heart:  da i menei je malo bilo glupo sto ne radi ulz prije inseminacije da vidimo stanje.....al sta je tu je...mene danas opet probada u trbuhu.....to tako normalno? 
pusa svima  :Kiss:

----------


## bebica2009

Evo drage moje!
Joj bas je danas bilo brzo...barem za mene, Narnija se nacekala!

Prvo da javim za godišnje, kao što sam i obećala! Pitala sam sestru, kaze oko Božića i Nove Godine. Ne zna tocno, ali izgleda da nece biti neki dugi godisnji.

*Mmaslačak*, pa jesam ti...baš mi je zao, ali nemoj odustati   :Kiss:  

Družit cemo se *Aurora* opet, pogotovo ako ti u utorak bude transfer, jer tada idem opet na UZV.  Još uvijek sluznica ne zadovoljava, pa...
 Uf, a stvarno mi je muka vec od onog soka od cikle! Uzas!

*Narnija* drzim ti fige. I mislila sam se da li se naginjes na jednu stranu sada  :Laughing:

----------


## jaja2

> Ninaß kak si mogla zaboraviti na moju ß?????  
> Ja je vadim u srijedu.
> Eto...kak da mi naraste kad se niko ne brine o njoj?


draga moja   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   ja se duboko ispričavam zaboravila ko na svoju smrt kako kazu stari ljudi  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
vidim da si sva u beti cak si i mene prekrstila iz Nina B u Nina ß :D 
Opet Narnija i pucanje...ajoj  :Heart:   :Heart:  da i menei je malo bilo glupo sto ne radi ulz prije inseminacije da vidimo stanje.....al sta je tu je...mene danas opet probada u trbuhu.....to tako normalno? 
pusa svima  :Kiss: [/quote]

*Nina B*  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .... sad bar imam opravdanje da me pucaju hormoni   :Grin:  
to kaj te probada u trbuhu to ti se ugnježđuje tvoj embrić   :Wink:

----------


## tikica_69

maslacak   :Love:

----------


## NinaB

jaja  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*narnija*...držim palce     :Kiss:  
Svima ostalima   :Love:   i ustrajte...

----------


## Gabi25

mmaslacak evo još jednom da kažem   :Evil or Very Mad:   za lab a   :Love:   za tebe

narnija, NinaB, jaja2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam čekanje što brže prođe
ja sam se malo skulirala pa sam sad u nekoj fazi- šta bude bit će 8)

----------


## AuroraBlu

Drage cure, želim nam svima puno strpljenja i dobrih živaca u ovom čekanju.   :Heart:   Moja 3 zametka su  idalje ok, ET će biti u utorak - i sad zamislite ovo: pitam ja biologa, ako su sva 3 podjednako dobra, koliko će mi ih u utorak vratit. A kaže on: 1 najboljeg, ostala 2 ćemo bacit.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   Zar to nije užasno!? Nisam ja ljuta na biologa, da se razumijemo, on najbolje zna, nego na onog poludebila-nakazu koji će nam sad upravljat i državom! Dakle, zamrzavanje nije etički, a bacanje je ok. I ako mi se slučajno ne primi taj jedan zametak, 2 koja su mi mogla bit transferirana u idućem ciklusu, će bacit u smeće. Pa ja bi stvarno tužila državu!!!   :Mad:   :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora ma ja mislim da se on šalio, on je poznat po tome, pa ne vjerujem da bi ih samo tako bacio :? 
Ili si ti odlučila da želiš da ti vrate isključivo 1 embrij??

----------


## jaja2

> Drage cure, želim nam svima puno strpljenja i dobrih živaca u ovom čekanju.    Moja 3 zametka su  idalje ok, ET će biti u utorak - i sad zamislite ovo: pitam ja biologa, ako su sva 3 podjednako dobra, koliko će mi ih u utorak vratit. A kaže on: 1 najboljeg, ostala 2 ćemo bacit.     Zar to nije užasno!? Nisam ja ljuta na biologa, da se razumijemo, on najbolje zna, nego na onog poludebila-nakazu koji će nam sad upravljat i državom! Dakle, zamrzavanje nije etički, a bacanje je ok. I ako mi se slučajno ne primi taj jedan zametak, 2 koja su mi mogla bit transferirana u idućem ciklusu, će bacit u smeće. Pa ja bi stvarno tužila državu!!!    :shock:


Moliiiiiiimmmmm??? Da li si ti sigurna da se on nije zezao, sa mnom se stalno zeza. Čekaj, ja sam imala 3 oplođena zametka i oba su mi vraćena istina Bog  nakon 3 dana. Ja sam u totalnom šoku  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
A u šoku sam i od činjenice da je meni došao neki smeđi iscjedak, sve me tiska na M, a sutra bi trebala po mom ciklusu dobiti dotičnu, i upravo mi je ovak   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  
Ostale čekalice ß....vjerujete mi da i ja mislim na njih   :Love:

----------


## mare41

Aurora, zovi ponovo i pitaj, takav odgovor je nemoguć (švercam se tu kao moguća buduća vinogradarka).

----------


## jaja2

> AuroraBlu prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Drage cure, želim nam svima puno strpljenja i dobrih živaca u ovom čekanju.    Moja 3 zametka su  idalje ok, ET će biti u utorak - i sad zamislite ovo: pitam ja biologa, ako su sva 3 podjednako dobra, koliko će mi ih u utorak vratit. A kaže on: 1 najboljeg, ostala 2 ćemo bacit.     Zar to nije užasno!? Nisam ja ljuta na biologa, da se razumijemo, on najbolje zna, nego na onog poludebila-nakazu koji će nam sad upravljat i državom! Dakle, zamrzavanje nije etički, a bacanje je ok. I ako mi se slučajno ne primi taj jedan zametak, 2 koja su mi mogla bit transferirana u idućem ciklusu, će bacit u smeće. Pa ja bi stvarno tužila državu!!!    :shock:  
> 
> 
> Moliiiiiiimmmmm??? Da li si ti sigurna da se on nije zezao, sa mnom se stalno zeza. Čekaj, ja sam imala 3 oplođena zametka i oba su mi vraćena istina Bog  nakon 3 dana. Ja sam u totalnom šoku  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
> A u šoku sam i od činjenice da je meni došao neki smeđi iscjedak, sve me tiska na M, a sutra bi trebala po mom ciklusu dobiti dotičnu, i upravo mi je ovak      
> Ostale čekalice ß....vjerujete mi da i ja mislim na njih


I same vidite u kakvoj sam komi napišem da sam imala 3 zametka i da su mi oba vraćena, a naravno da sam mislila SVA 3.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Mislim sigurno da se nije šalio. Šalio se na kraju razgovora kad sam mu rekla nek mi ide nahranit djecu, a on je rekao: hoću, upravo sam pripremio flašicu   :Smile:   Mislim da se radi o sljedećem: budući da su sva 3 jednako perspektivna (za sada) i ako se tako nastavi do 5. dana kad je predviđen ET, po njemu je velika vjerojatnost da bi se primili svi koje mi transferira. Naravno da sam sretna što sam tako dobro reagirala, i to u ovim godinama, ali ipak nema garancije, koliko god sve išlo po planu, da će se zametak implantirati. Što ako se ne implantira, a 2 dobra zametka mi bace!? Pa stvarno ću osobno Milinoviću...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ali nema smisla sad se nervirati... što je tu je, o tome ću misliti u utorak. Možda se stvarno šalio... iako mi nije zvučalo tako... ako izrazim želju, valjda će mi ipak vratiti 2 (iako nisam planirala blizance)  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Aurora, najmanje ti je sad trebalo ovo uzrujavanje, zaista zvuči grozno, žao mi je, eto što je "cijenjeni" ministar napravio..

----------


## mmaslacak

ja sam malđa od tebe pa mi je dva vratio

----------


## arkica

...ja sam imala 3 jajne stanice i odmah sam pitala embriologa, ako budu sve 3 o.k., koliko će mi vratiti embrija, rekao mi je max 2 blastociste!  Tako, nazovi ga ponovno u pon., i pitaj.

Nemoj se živcirati!!!

Curi tvojih godina, koja je bila s maslačkom i mnom na transferu, su vraćene 2 blastociste.

Kakav ti je endometriji? Možda zbog njega?

----------


## NinaB

> mmaslacak evo još jednom da kažem    za lab a    za tebe
> 
> narnija, NinaB, jaja2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam čekanje što brže prođe
> ja sam se malo skulirala pa sam sad u nekoj fazi- šta bude bit će 8)


draga potpisujem ja isto...danas bila na placu..naravno nisam nosila nista, kuhala...i normalno funkcioniram kao da nije nista...točno sto bude bice...mislim da cu iduci petak ici vaditi betu tada mi je 12 dan to ok???
Aurora ma Dean se šalio SIGURNO..i meni je rekao prije AIH kada je usao sa spricom pionira  :Laughing:   da je odabrao samo nogometase, tenisace i menađere on je takav zezaati se voli i da je istina nebi upotrijebio rijec baciti u smeće :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  ne brini se.....
joj nikda se nisam toliko poslu veselila koliko sada da mi brže vrijeme prode..a ti jaja ne copraj  :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Arkica, uopće nemam ideju o tome kakav mi je endometrij, nije mi ga nitko spominjao   :Smile:   Ali i da nije dobar, sumnjam da bi biolog to znao, ipak se on brine o našoj budućoj djeci, a ginekolog o nama   :Laughing:  
Neću se unaprijed nervirati, idemo dan po dan   :Smile:  
Tebi želim uspjeh sljedeći put!  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## nina1

*jaja2* vidjela sam na odbrojavanju da betu vadiš 19.11 ... 
koji će ti to biti dpt? 

*AuroraBlu* , endometrij ti je sigurno ok, kad ga ne spominje.... meni se dr svaki put naglas čudi kako je tanak , tako da više ni ne trebam pitati ...a i da ti je tanak dobila bi estrofem ... a ako češ kod Milinovića molim te prenesi mu moje osobne pozdrave  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

*NinaB* mislim da ti je 12 dpt ok za vađenje bete ako ti dr nije rekao drugačije... koliko sam skužila iz vaših  postova Kuna većinom govori da se beta vadi 14 dpt .... meni Tomić napisao 12 dpt

----------


## NinaB

hvala draga na info...
napisao mi je T...14 dan koji pada na nedelju...a u ponedeljak kod njega na kontrolu sa nalazom....dali mogu odmah ako beta bude - na drugi ili pauza jedan mjesec pa onda? Kuna mi je u početku rekao 2 aih pa onda IVF 1 mjesec? po tome ispada da odmah mogu u ovom ciklusu na drugi Aih? nista ne kužim....
 :?

----------


## Dodirko

Za upravo Ministar nije skuhao ovu kašu od zakona da se ne bi bacali embriji.      :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Vjerujem da možeš inzistirati da ti vrate 2 ili 3.....

----------


## jaja2

> *jaja2* vidjela sam na odbrojavanju da betu vadiš 19.11 ... 
> koji će ti to biti dpt? 
> 
> *AuroraBlu* , endometrij ti je sigurno ok, kad ga ne spominje.... meni se dr svaki put naglas čudi kako je tanak , tako da više ni ne trebam pitati ...a i da ti je tanak dobila bi estrofem ... a ako češ kod Milinovića molim te prenesi mu moje osobne pozdrave    
> 
> *NinaB* mislim da ti je 12 dpt ok za vađenje bete ako ti dr nije rekao drugačije... koliko sam skužila iz vaših  postova Kuna većinom govori da se beta vadi 14 dpt .... meni Tomić napisao 12 dpt


Nina 1 hvala na brizi   :Love:  19. će mi biti 13 dpt., tak mi je napisal prof. Kuna.
Nine moje kaj da vam velim, želja mi je velika za bebicom a imam osjećaj da sve nekako ide krivim smjerom....uostalom i same znate kak je  
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Dodirko

Gdje vadite betu?

----------


## NinaB

ja u suncu nalaz max 1 h su mi rekli da cekam odnosno mailom ce mi poslati ili faxom...

jaja  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   sve smo u istoj kozi a cini mi se da moj optimizam isto lagao pada pocela leda boliti, hrudi natekle da me kuma danas pitala kaj sam u krizi da nemam za veci grudnjak  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ...sve simptomi vještice  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## narnija

Cure glavu gore ....NinaB nemoj molim te ....ne padaj u depru ...sve su to simptomi T...meni su bili identični kada sam bila T i kada sam trebala dobiti...leđa te bole od ugnježđivanja.....znam da vam je ovaj drugi tjedan koma ali ja sam ovaj super pa ću vas bodriti....pa ćete vi mene slijedeći....pusa   :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## Dodirko

Mislila sam na vađenje bete preko uputnice u Vinogradskoj....

----------


## Gabi25

Cure vidim da smo sve u nekakvom ludom raspoloženju  :Laughing:  
Ja sam sad nekako smirenija nego prvih par dana, sad znam da ili se primilo ili nije, sutra idem raditi i znam da će mi tjedan proletjeti
A ako nije uspjelo idemo dalje...

jaja2 čekamo prvu forumsku trudnicu iz Vinogradske po novom zakonu   :Grin:

----------


## jaja2

Narnija molim te odgovori mi budući da si ti već bila trudna. Naime danas je meni po ciklusu trebala doći M, mada ß vadim u srijedu. Od jučer imam onakve bolove kakve inače znam imati pred menstruaciju, strašan pritisak koji popusti, a sad se trenutno osjećam točno onak ko kad mi procuri, no nije procurilo. Ujedno su mi i splasnule grudi. Da li mi to možda Utrogestani sprečavaju M, jer vjeruj mi da se uopće ne sjećam da mi je tak bilo prva dva puta. Osobno sam se već otpisala, no crvić nade je još uvijek na životu   :Sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Jaja, ja ti držim fige da to bude trudnoća!!! I ja sam bila 2 puta trudna i isto sam u dane kad sam trebala dobit, imala osjećaj kao da ću procurit svaki čas. Samo ti stavljaj utrogestane i dalje. Ako trebaš procurit, procurit ćeš i s njima. Tako je meni rekao ginekolog.
Da sam na tvom mjestu vjerojatno bi kupila onaj testić za 30kn (odličan je!) i sutra se popiškila   :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

jaja molim te pogledaj najranije simptome trudnoće ovdje na ovom podforumu- većina trudnica imala je bolove kao pred mengu ili kao da je već krenula...(ja danas proučavala simptome iako mi je tek 6dpt  :Laughing:  ) zato držim fige da je tako i kod tebe  :Love:

----------


## jaja2

Draga Aurorablue i Gabi25 od najvećeg zamislivog   :Heart:  vam hvala na podršci. Čekanje je jedino kaj preostaje, a nadam se da će biti i nagrađeno kako meni tako i vama.

Sutra sam planirala na posao no ništa jer se i fizički i psihički osjećam katastrofalno, tak da bi najvjerojatnije mogao i sutra netko izvući kraći kraj, pa je najbolje za okolinu da se za sad iživljavam samo na svom mužiću  :Grin:  

Javim vam kak bu ovo sve završilo   :Love:

----------


## jaja2

Ajoj ja sa nickovima nikak na zelenu granu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  sorry Aurorablu

----------


## NinaB

jaja  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   nadam se da je to to....
i ja sam psihicki malo otisla i mislim da cu se sutra spasiti jer idem na posao tako da sam hapy jer ce mi dan biti ispunjen..ja se nazalost ne MM nemogu iskaliti jer je jadan danas zakurio 39 pa....
meni je danas 7 dana nakon aih a taman trebam dobiti iducu nedelju dan za vadenje bete juhuuuu 8) 
pitanje dr. Kuna nam je kod prvoga razgovora meni i MM rekao da idemo na 2 aih ako nista onda vec u 1 mjesecu na IVF. zanima me dali mi odam mozemo sa ovim  novim ciklusom ovaj mjesec u postupak ili? Po meni bi trebalo biti odmor 1 mjesec pa onda..Sta vi curke mislite?

----------


## narnija

Jaja2 ja mislim da te boli zato što si trudna i mene je boljelo sva tri puta i to baš kao da ću svaki tren dobiti...ali nažalost to su i simpotmi menge isto me tako boli svaki put......ali vibram da je od trudnoće.... ...grudi su me malo boljele malo ne ..tako da tu nema pravila......pusa svima i NinaB mene isto zanima kakav mi ej plan za dalje , takođe je Kuna rekoa da ćemo probati par AIH-a pa me isto zanima nakon koliko ide pauza , jer se ovi kolmifenski ne računaju kao full stimulacija ...

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, ja sam sa Vinogradskom na neko duze vrijeme sigurno gotova.
Selim se na temu Slovenija jer odmaram organizam do tada.
Svima vam zelim puno srece i veselim se sa vama prvoj novozakonitoj Vin. trudnici   :Kiss:

----------


## jaja2

NinaB ja ti želim da se i tvoje čekanje isplati.... a  već si navela neke simptome...pa nikad se ne zna. Meni je upravo sve postalo ravnodušno jer mi se tolko poželjelo pivo, da sam kresnula jednu čašu..... a onda sam se vrlo brzo sjetila da sam na Normabelima....ak do sad nisam prolupala za dalje ne garantiram  8) 

Ovo pitanje koje si ti postavila sam ja baš isto htjela postaviti, stoga isto tako dali netko zna kad se opet može na stimulirani (imali netko kakvo iskustvo).... i by the way svi ste pozvani na pivo u Varaždin   :Love:

----------


## NinaB

narnija, jaja nitko nas ne ferma  :Kiss:   :Love:  
meni po nrkoj logici moglai bi odmah ovaj ciklus, ovaj mjesec... :?  :?  :? 
čekat čemo da nam curke odgovore ako ne ja cu saznati iduc ponedeljka kada sam naručena gore....

jaja još malo  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
narnija nadam se da neides raditi sutra  :Grin:

----------


## mmaslacak

pa kud ste požurile, prvo beta pa onda razmišljajte što dalje.

----------


## nina1

tikica želim ti svu sreću u mb-u, nemoj nas zaboraviti, posjeti nas nekad tu na forumu  ....  :Bye:  

cure moje drage , podsjećate me na mene ... 
ja poslije negativne bete u 05/09 sam bila odmah spremna odmah ići dalje... ali bio stimulirani, pa ljeto,  pa novi zakon ... rekao mi dr. T. da se javim u 9 mjesecu ... i eto sad je već 11 mj. a ja obavila jedno veliko ništa ...
nemojte se razočarati ako ne uspijete odmah doći na red ... kako su sad već počele i gužve, ne bi me čudilo da milinović malo zatvori vreću s parama ...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nina1, kad ti krećeš u sljedeći postupak?

Tikice, mi ćemo se i dalje susretati na forumu 39+   :Smile:  a možda i uživo

Cure, ~~~~~~ svima, pogotovo onim curama koje će vadit betu ovih dana  :D  :D  :D

----------


## nina1

Aurorablu , nadam se u 12 mjesecu ako ne odu na godišnji ... :Sad:

----------


## bebica2009

Aurora mi se vidimo sutra? Jesi zvala danas da vidis kako tvoje bebe?
Jel još tko sutra gore?

Ja sam popila sto sam imala soka od cikle, ananasa, ginka... LH ne pokazuje nikakve tragove da ce skoro ovulacija a danas je 15DC.

Ma ne nadam se uopce da cemo ovaj ciklus ista pokusati, ali eto nek barem izmjere taj endometrij!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Bebica, a još i putuješ... svaka ti čast  :Naklon:   Samo tako nastavi!
Iza 13h ću danas zvati. Nadam se da je nedjelja dobro prošla... Mi se vidimo sutra. Napisat ću kad budem znala u koliko sati sam naručena.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Bebice, vidimo se sutra gore - u 9 sam naručena. Prošetat ću u spavaćici po hodniku   :Smile:   Moja 3 zametka su još uvijek ok, prebacio ih je biolog u drugi medij.

----------


## bebica2009

Joj zakon!!! 
Ajd vidimo se onda, pa ću ti uživo zavibrati  :Smile:

----------


## jaja2

Cureeee!!!  :D  :D  :D  :D test mi je pokazao jedan predivan [size=18]+[/size]  :D  :D  :D 

Da li je to OK?

----------


## jaja2

Ne znam kaj se dogodilo s mojim simbolima, no mislila sam na PLUS  :D  :D  :D

----------


## bebica2009

Jaja2, pa to je fenomenalno! Ajd hvala Bogu da je netko i ovdje probio led!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Jaja2  jupiii!!!! Ti si prva novozakonska vinogradska trudnica, čini mi se  :D  :D   :Bouncing:   :Klap:  

Divno, divno   :Smile:  Čestitam ti. Sad možeš mirno sutra vadit betu.

----------


## nina1

> Ne znam kaj se dogodilo s mojim simbolima, no mislila sam na PLUS  :D  :D  :D


super  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Zeena

cestitam na pluseku!  :D  :D 

ja vec jedva cekam da nesto cekam... osim nalaza...   :Embarassed:  

svima   :Love:   da me ne zaboravite...  8)

----------


## Gabi25

ajoj zbog ovoga sam se morala prijaviti i na poslu na f- ČESTITAM JAJA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ajme presretna sam zbog tebe...   :Heart:  
Sad se nadam da će naša spavaćica i meni donijeti sreću :D  :D 

Ja sam na poslu i moram priznati da mi je ok, ne razmišljam toliko, cijeli dan me bolucka trbuh ali ništa bitno...
AuroraBlu evo za sutra da se mrvice ugnijezde~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## narnija

Jaja čestitam pa jesam ti rekla da si trudna .....bravvooooooo...je......super....baš mi je drago .....sada kad se zaredamo u ovih desetak dana bit će ludilo....pusa

----------


## sbonetic

*Jaja2* jupi, čestitam  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## jaja2

Drage moje cure, polako dolazim sebi  :Smile:  Naime cijeli dan sam oklijevala napraviti test i onda sam samo sjela u auto, otišla u prvu ljekarnu, kupila ga, došla doma, popiškila se i drhtavim rukama gurnula štapić, MM je cijelo vrijeme stajao kraj mene. Čim je test pokazao da je ispravan, ja sam u stotinki sekunde vidjela gdje se pojavljuje PLUS i počela   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  , MM je uzeo štapić i gleda, gleda i tek onda vidi PLUS i onda  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Eto to i ja vama od sveg   :Heart:  želim doživjeti.

Bebica, Narnija, Nina1 da čim prije i vi počnete čekati ß.  
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   I narnija sjećam se da si mi ti prva prognozirala trudnoću 

 :Love:  

Gabi spavaćica je definitivno dobitna kombinacija, stoga navijam da se i tebi tako nešto pokaže na testiću....mene je isto probadalo cijelo vrijeme u trbuhu   :Love:  

AuroraBlu, ti me nagovorila na test, stoga i tebi želim da ti se počev od sutra, pa negdje za 11 dana i tebi pojavi plusić   :Love:  

No, ß vadim tek u srijedu, pa valjda neće nešto poći po zlu... NE SMIJE!!!

----------


## Gabi25

Ma neće, nemoj tako ni razmišljati...
Sad nas čekalice možeš počastiti sa par simptoma tek toliko da nam prođe vrijeme dok čekamo  :Laughing:

----------


## NinaB

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
jaja  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ja plaćem od sreće...
i molim te ODMAH meni posalji spavacicu odmah........  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart: 
nema sta poci po zlu...
ajme SRETNA SAM kao da sam ja trudna :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Ja jedva cekam da mogu napraviti test...danas sam skoro usla u ljekarnu da ga kupim ali samo sam kupila nakraju aspirin...kad mi mozemo test napraviti??? tek kad i betu?

----------


## jaja2

Ninuška moja draga ja ne znam zašto bi ti trebala moja spavaćica..... pa za par dana ćemo i mi tebi čestitati   :Love:   :Love:  

Ja sam se 1. put testirala 7 dpt i ništa, a danas mi je 11 dpt i JACK POT  :D  :D  :D Ma ja sam još uvijek u nevjerici.

A Gabica, ovako, ja sam ti 2dpt na večer pomokrila i malo krvi (svježe) tad sam si ja to pokušala protumačiti da se radi o inplantacijskom krvarenju. Od tad sam par dana imala bolove u maternici (ko da ću dobiti M), pa mi je tax skočila  na 37,5 ili 37,2 i to je trajalo nekoliko dana, naravno povećale su mi se i (.) (.), e da i često sam piškila, no pred dolazak M (koju sam u prirodnom ciklusu trebala dobiti jučer), sve je nestalo, samo sam imala jak pritisak u području maternice (ko da će mi svaki čas procuriti) no hvala Bogu nije. I danas me samo tu i tamo nekaj štipne u trbuhu i to je to. 
To sam već prije pisala, no ovo je nekako sve na jednom mjestu. I još jednom znaj da jako mislim na tvoju ß...točno vidim kak je iz dana u dan sve veća   :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

Hvala ti draga  :Love:  
Ja nekak imam osjećaj da me (.)(.) manje bole.. Ah vidjet ćemo

NinaB obzirom da si bila na inseminaciji ja bi na tvom mjestu za test pričekala barem 12-ti dan... 
Neka nam je svima sa srećom  :Love:

----------


## NinaB

jaja ok ali ja ni ipak tvoju spavacicu barem za srecu :D   :Laughing:  ....
Hvala na ohrabrivanju jaja i Gabi...ako moje bude plus sve vas vodim na kolace i kavu OBECAJEM :D  :D  :D 

i kazes nakon 7 dana bio minus na testu..bolje da nisam kupila meni danas 7 dan..u petak mi je 12 dan idem na betu to nije rano???ha???ili da odem u subotu na 13 dan?....
jaja :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  SUPAC  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

jaja2, ČESTITAM  :D  :D  :D

----------


## frka

:D  :D  :D  jaja  :D  :D  :D 

cestitaaaaaam!!!!!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## AuroraBlu

Jaja2 i Gabi, u čemu je fora s vašim spavaćicama? Otkrijte mi na vrijeme: naime, ja idem sutra na transfer i imat ću istu spavaćicu kao i na uspješnoj punkciji   :Smile:  Šta da još poduzmem?

NinaB, unaprijed se zahvaljujem i veselim kavi i kolačima. Nadam se da si pozvala sve koji su pročitali tvoj post   :Laughing:  

 :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora fora je u tome što imamo iste  :Laughing:   Ja bila na punkciji a jaja došla na transfer i čim je ušla u sobu čudno me pogledala i kaže- imamo iste spavaćice  :Laughing:   a ja na to kažem- pa neka i tebi donese sreću jer meni je donijela 1 js za koju sam sumnjala da ću ju imati- bar prema doktorovim prognozama
I tako mi sad imamo sretnu spavaćicu  :Love:  

sutra je tvoj dan D- jesi odlučila koliko će ti ih vratiti- tj. koliko ćeš tražiti?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ahaaa, ako se dobro sjećam, to je neka spavaćica na prugice, crno-bijele. Morat ćete mi reć gdje ste je nabavile, želim istu!   :Laughing:  

Mislim da će mi ih vratiti sve, dosta sam gledala po forumu, čak i u današnjem večernjem u članku u kojem piše o tome kako parovi masovno iz Slo šalju razglednice ministru i Šimuniću - je bio primjer kako su curi vraćene 3 super kvalitetne blastociste i beta 0. u Mariboru doc. V.isto ženama u mojim godinama vraća po 3... to je sve iskustvo, pa mislim da ću poslušati iskusnije i mudrije   :Smile:   Ali, razgovarat ću s Tomićem. Danas su embrijići još uvijek dobro, premješteni su u drugi medij.

Gabi, i tebi se bliži beta  :D vibram!

----------


## Gabi25

Da, na crno bijele prugice- kaže mm zatvorska  :Laughing:  
Ja bi isto odlučila da sam na tvom mjestu... Držim fige onda  :Heart:   Za 3 predivne blastice

Da, bliži se, a ja svakim danom sve luđa  :Grin:  Ne znam kako ću još 4 dana...

----------


## NinaB

auror blu naravno draga  :Love:   :Love:  
Gabi zatvorska dobitna ti si iduca trudnica imam filing ah ta spavačica  :Saint:  
Draga ti isto u petak ides na betu?ja sam vec angazirala sve dr. sta znam i poliklinici da mi bude sto hitniji nalaz  :Laughing:  
narnija  :Heart:  kako si ti?? kako izdrzavas?

----------


## narnija

danas sam sretna zbog Jaje i mislim da s obzirom na činjenicu da sam joj prva prognozirala trudnoću spavačica ide  meni...  :Laughing:   ne nadam se ništa previše nego se ponašam kao da se ništa nije dogodilo...naravno radim punom parom i tako mi je lakše ....ali slijedeći tjedan bi najrađe prespavala jer znam da slijedi osluhivanje tijela svake jeb.....minute.... sada nam je na redu Gabi0 i  NinaB sa dobrim vijestima .....pusa  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## nina1

no, di ste kupile te spavaćice ? to su betijeve? hoću i jaaaaa

----------


## Dodirko

*jaja2 + + + + + + + + + + + +!!!!!!!


 :D  :D  :D  :D*

----------


## NinaB

narnija :/  ovako cemo prvo meni onda tebi meni treba jos ovaj tjedan pa onda prosljedim tebi ok  :Wink:  .....

curke koje idete sutra ŽELIM VAM SVU SRECU   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Kiss:  
pusa i vibrAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Čestitam prvoj Vinogradskoj trudnjači  :D  :D ...ti si poticaj za sve sada...bravo za doktora i embriologa...cijelu ekipu... :D

----------


## zelimo_bebu

nećete se valjda tući za spavaćicu???   :Laughing:  ...neka *jaja2* izrecka spavaćicu na 10000 komadića da svi stignu po svoj dio   :Grin:

----------


## jaja2

Drage moje cure još jedanput vam svima hvala na čestitkama   :Love:   :Love:   :Love: 

Jedva čekam koja će slijedeća osvanuti s takvim vjestima   :D  :D 

Dodirko, kak ti je uspjelo napisati tolke PLUSEVE....ja sam pokušala, no sve ste se osvjedočile kak je ispal   :Mad:  

E da.... spavaćica je kupljena u MTČ-ovom dućanu   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## arkica

Jaja, čestitam od srca!!!  

 :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## NinaB

jaja ok...a da promijenis potpis sada malo...MOLIM LIJEPO  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

jaja, moje iskrene cestitke  :D   :D   :D

----------


## DinciP

Ovih dana samo čitkam, ali morala sam "uživo" čestitati našoj prvoj Vinogradskoj trudnici.
Jaja čestitke!!!
Ostalim curama u postupku, osobito čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~ , da Jaja bude prva u nizu trudnica s Vinogradske.

----------


## Marnie

Evo, i ja se pridružujem čestitkama. Jaja čestitam  :D . Nadam se da si ti otvorila jednu plodnu sezonu u Vinogradskoj  :D .

----------


## jaja2

Cure moje sve vas   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

NinaB.... sutra se vadi ß, pa nek još malo bude, a do sutra sam stavila u potpis još neke pojedinosti, tako da vidite u kakvoj smo BILI situaciji, ovo je tako dobro napisati BILI.   :Smile:  

NinaB i Gabi 25 s nestrpljenjem čekam vaše javljanje u petak i šaljem bezbroj   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  za vaše bete.

A di nam je AuroraBlu sa svojim trojčekima   :Smile:

----------


## jaja2

Naravno da sam nekaj zaribala, no da ne ostane nedorečeno, trebalo je pisati

sa mnom sve OK (1977.)
MM (1977) azoospermia - biolozi su "oduševljeni" kad im dođe na spermiogram   :Smile:  
1. stimulirani (IVF poliklinika) = 0 bodova
1 prirodnjak (IVF poliklinika) = 0 bodova
2. stimulirani (Vinogradska) = test +, u iščekivanju ß

----------


## AuroraBlu

Evo i mene   :Smile:  Vratili mi sva 3 zametka. Sve je prošlo ok, vidjela sam i Bebicu čiji endometrij se konačno podebljao pa će prva isprobati zamrznute j.stanice. Naša pionirka   :Smile:   :Heart:  
Inače, cijelo jutro sam u sobi s brbljala s dragim curama koje su bile na punkciji i transferu. Tek u 11 smo došle na red mi za transfer, tako da smo do 12 ležale. 
Odoh u horizontalu; Jaja, baš si nas sve razveselila  :D 
Gabi i Nina, izdržite još 3 dana... a možda sutra ujutro jedno piškenje?

----------


## Gabi25

AuroraBlu bravo za 3 mrvice  :D  :D  jesu se razvile do blastica?? šta kaže biolog?

Ja betu radim u subotu a ne u petak...
A piškenje pokušavam izbjeći ali ne znam do kad ću izdržati

----------


## AuroraBlu

Biolog je prvo rekao morule. Onda sam ja pitala: zar ne bi trebale bit blastice 5.dan? A onda je on rekao, ma sigurno sad već i jesu, odnosno, bit će popodne - jer u četvrtak popodne je on radio s njima tu oplodnju.
E da, i skužila sam da su radili icsi, i curi koja je jutros bila sa mnom na transferu čiji muž ima normozoo..., dakle, svima rade icsi, ili???

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora i nama su radili icsi iako nam je nalaz normo- dobro, mi smo imali jednu stanicu pa valjda zato, ali zašto rade i na 3???
Onda evo  :D  :D  :D  za tvoje blastice da se lijepo ugnjezde kod mamice   :Kiss:

----------


## NinaB

pozdrav svima :D  :D 
ja na poslu tako da nisam u mislima i iskreno da sam ostala doma neznam sta bi....  :Grin:  
spasavam se...
Gabi ti ces u subotu vaditi betu ne u petak? a ja mislil u petak ja brojim od dana od ponedeljka danas mi 9 dan a 12 mi pada na petak da rade cekam subot 13 dan  :Mad:   ajoj...
i nemoj slucajno test napraviti vidis jaju da joj je bio negativan 7 dan a kasnije +

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB ja ne brojim dan transfera pa mi je danas 8 dpt a 12 dpt pada u subotu... 
A i ne bi htjela sad izostajati s posla zbog vađenje bete pa ću to obaviti u subotu.
A za testić ne garantiram...

----------


## MAJONI974

Najprije čestitke Jaji  :Heart:  i puno sreće Bebici i AuroriBlu   :Love:  . Možda sam vas danas čak i vidjela, bila sam do 10 i 15 u čekaoni, danas sam naime bila na drugoj inseminaciji kod Dr Kune. Ovo mi je prvi postupak u Vinogradskoj i jako sam zadovoljna. Činjenica je da se za sve ( folikulometrije, postupak) čeka dulje nego u privatnoj klinici, ali opet nije tako strašno... Još me drži uzbuđenje, zapravo euforija nakon postupka, nadam se da će me to raspoloženje držati što dulje...

----------


## NinaB

> NinaB ja ne brojim dan transfera pa mi je danas 8 dpt a 12 dpt pada u subotu... 
> A i ne bi htjela sad izostajati s posla zbog vađenje bete pa ću to obaviti u subotu.
> A za testić ne garantiram...


aha....ja sam brojala i ponedeljak  :?   :Grin:  onda da budemo u istim mukama idem i ja u subotu nadam se da cu izdrzati,. mada mislim da bas se nista drasticno nebi promijenilo u taj 1 dan? ha? Mene bode cijeli dan u trbuhu ali sa lijeve strane (.)(.)   :Embarassed:   ispadaju iz grudnjaka sve me sram..upucuje ne vjesticu....ali vidjet cemo--a test bi mogla onda u petak napraviti 11 dan ha?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Gabi, dan transfera je nulti dan, 1.dpt je dakle dan nakon transfera, tako da dobro računaš.

Majoni, dobro došla! Pa jesi li ležala nakon inseminacije? Mi koje smo ujutro bile na programu, išle smo doma u 12. Možda si tada ležala u sobi u kojoj smo i mi bile?

----------


## NinaB

aurora pardon vibraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa i fige na rukama i nogama kao i narniji  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nina, hvala   :Embarassed:

----------


## MAJONI974

Aurora, ležala sam sama u sobi od pola 11 do 11. Sad treba dočekati dva tjedna   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## NinaB

majoni dobro dosla :D  sa nama u iscekivanje takoder saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
vibru i fige naravno   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## NinaB

> Nina, hvala


zakaj ovakav smajlić  :?

----------


## bebica2009

Evo i mene. Kao sto je vec AuroraBlu  :Love:   prenijela moj se endić podebljao u 4 dana i idemo na odmrzavanje mojih jajnih stanica. Pa cemo vidjeti, ako koja prezivi odmrzavanje, oplodit ce ju, ako se oplode ET ce biti ili sub. ili nedj. ili pon. a to sve ovisi o misljenju naseg dragog biologa.

Jucer sam dobila stopericu poslije pregleda, a dr. mi je propisao uzimanje Estrofema (2X1) od dana stoperice, pa Utrice i andol od danas, a onda Normabel (to ovisi o ET).

Zanima me ako koja od vas zna koja je uloga estradiola (Estrofem) u ovom slucaju?

Majoni gdje si sjedila u cekaoni? 
Narnija, NinaB, Gabi drzim vam ogromne fige! Strasne ste mi s tim odbrojavanjem  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

bebice estrofem služi za podebljanje endometrija, ja ga pijem od 11 dc jer mi je tada endić bio samo 6mm, a sad nemam pojma koliki je. Kako je meni dr.T rekao na transferu to je hrana za endometrij kako bi se bebica što lakše ugnijezdila. Ne znam da li ima još koju ulogu :? 
Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješno odmrzavanje js

----------


## Dodirko

> Dodirko, kak ti je uspjelo napisati tolke PLUSEVE....ja sam pokušala, no sve ste se osvjedočile kak je ispal


Jednostavno više puta +    :Smile: 

Ma glavno da ti imaš svoj jedinstven +     :Kiss:

----------


## bebica2009

Hvala na odgovoru Gabi25, vec sam se pitala gdje su moje brojalice sa Vinogradske! Prave spavalice  :Coffee:

----------


## Gabi25

Gabi radi  :Grin:   nije spavalica
Brojimo sitno  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## bebica2009

Da, ti si sljedeća!!!
Broj 2  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Bebica, koliko imaš smrznutih j.s? I koliko će ih sad pokušati odmrznuti? (pretpostavljam da to ne znaš)

Ja sam mislila da su mi 2 zamrzli, jer mi je tako rekao biolog nakon punkcije, ali jučer je rekao da su bile nezrele tak da su propale (to se valjda dogodilo na dan punkcije popodne kad ih je išao "obrađivati" za oplodnju), a ove 3 su se održale do 5.dana. Inače, ne znam jesam li to već napisala, izgleda da baš kao i na VV - rade isključivo icsi - da bude sigurnije za te 3 jedine koe smiju oploditi (divan naš zakon!)
Majoni, tebe smo vidjele mi iz sobe, kako su te odveli onu sobu preko puta naše   :Smile:  

Svima puno  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## narnija

bebica2009 vibram za tvoje JS da se što brže odmrznu i oplode... i da od ponedjeljka odbrojavaš sa nama , supić ......."Gabi25 i NinaB da li ste svjesne da ste trudne "( upalila je rečenica kod Jaje) pa vibram da će i vama   ......vibre svima ...Aurora ...Majoni......vibreeeeee.....sve vas molim i jedva čekam da nam se pridruži moja čekalima želimo bebu  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Odlučila sam! Pridružujem vam se ..čim prije, a to bi mogao biti idući tjedan!
Prvo konzultacije, pa dalje....  :Grin:  
*narnija*   :Heart:

----------


## bebica2009

Pozdrav Slavonko 

*želimo_bebu* super za odluku jer na Vinogradskoj su i doktori i sestre super i vjerujem da ćeš ovdje iskusiti svoj dobitni postupak! A i ekipa cura je zakoooooooon ( u to si se mogla uvjeriti i sama   :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Zna li netko što trudnice rade u našoj čekaonici? Naime, jučer kad sam odlazila doma s transfera, u 12 sati, u čekaonici su bile 3 trudnice pred porodom   :Smile:   Ili su vjerojatno višeplodne trudnoće, kao rezultat mpo, uglavnom, jaaaako su bile velike. Da li to znači da kad i mi ostanemo trudne, da ćemo i mi tamo na kontrole, ili?!???? Meni bi to baš bilo drago, baš se dobro osjećam na tom odjelu   :Smile:

----------


## nina1

> Zna li netko što trudnice rade u našoj čekaonici? Naime, jučer kad sam odlazila doma s transfera, u 12 sati, u čekaonici su bile 3 trudnice pred porodom    Ili su vjerojatno višeplodne trudnoće, kao rezultat mpo, uglavnom, jaaaako su bile velike. Da li to znači da kad i mi ostanemo trudne, da ćemo i mi tamo na kontrole, ili?!???? Meni bi to baš bilo drago, baš se dobro osjećam na tom odjelu


dr. kuna (a i dr. tomić)  radi i na odjelu ginekologije pa je moje mišljenje da vjerojatno po toj liniji dolaze trudnice na pregled na odjel humane

----------


## jaja2

Želim dobrodošlicu novim curama   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  

A vi čekalice ß.... ajoj sva sam na iglama da čujem dobre vijesti, moram svima vratiti čestitke  :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   Znači u subotu čekamo Gabi i NinuB 

 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  

Samo da vam javim da sam danas vadila ß i ona iznosi 13 dpt 345,65  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Baš me zanima kaj će mi sutra reći u Vinogradskoj kad ih obavijestim.... svakak vam javim!!!!

MM si jaaaakkoooo želi blizance   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

[/img]

----------


## jaja2

NinaB obećala sam promjeniti potpis...a ja svoja obećanja ispunjavam   :Wink:

----------


## Gabi25

jaja ajme predivna beta  :Heart:   uživaj samo draga  :Kiss:  

narnija hvala ti na onim riječima  :Love:   ja nisam još svjesna ničega, mučim se još ova dva dana, taman kad pomislim da bi to moglo biti to, onda me zdrav razum vraća natrag u realnost pa mislim da ipak nije uspjelo- živčeki su mi trenutno na veeeelikom testu  :Grin:  

AuroraBlu i ja sam vidjela jednu trudnicu gore kad sam odlazila sa transfera, imala je veliki trbuh, izgleda da im netko od naših doktora vodi trudnoće

----------


## MAJONI974

> Evo i mene. Kao sto je vec AuroraBlu   prenijela moj se endić podebljao u 4 dana i idemo na odmrzavanje mojih jajnih stanica. Pa cemo vidjeti, ako koja prezivi odmrzavanje, oplodit ce ju, ako se oplode ET ce biti ili sub. ili nedj. ili pon. a to sve ovisi o misljenju naseg dragog biologa.
> 
> Jucer sam dobila stopericu poslije pregleda, a dr. mi je propisao uzimanje Estrofema (2X1) od dana stoperice, pa Utrice i andol od danas, a onda Normabel (to ovisi o ET).
> 
> Zanima me ako koja od vas zna koja je uloga estradiola (Estrofem) u ovom slucaju?
> 
> Majoni gdje si sjedila u cekaoni? 
> Narnija, NinaB, Gabi drzim vam ogromne fige! Strasne ste mi s tim odbrojavanjem


Sjedila sam do toaleta, okrenuta licem prema sobama. Imala sam traper šos i  vestu  mornarskog uzorka ( pored mene je jedno vrijeme sjedio muž)

----------


## NinaB

evo i mene...narnija malo mi je oko zasulio i najezila sam se kada sam citala tvoj post  :Crying or Very sad:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  ali naravno pozitivno...
osjecaji me peru iz plusa i minus i obratno....i jedva cekam subotu...mislila sam u petak ali ajde dajem jos jednu šansu pa kao subot ujutro sam u 7 h na jarunu u suncu i onda kava i cekanje.... :?  :?  :?  :? 

jaja    :Heart:   za tvoju betu i potpis  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  hvala....
tko ide samnom u subotu????Gabi ajmo na pola puta se naci pa zajedno  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ..
ja sutra moram po drugu kutiju utrogestana jer mi fali do 14 dana postoji neko vece pakiranje ili samo ovo od 30 komada?

Aurora~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Narnija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
nisam nikoga zaboravila :?

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB i ja idem u subotu u sunce vadit betu :D  :D 
Hoćemo se naći onda?? Pa skupa čekati nalaze?
E da, jel se trebam naručiti za to ili samo dođem? Nisam još nikad u suncu vadila betu :?

----------


## narnija

držim vam fige drage moje ....za  velike bete....
Jaja ovo stvarno miriši na blizančeke..... 
meni danas standardni spoting kao i svaki mejsec pa se stvarno ne nadam više.......ali zato je sliejdeći ciklus moj......želimo bebu jedva čekam da nam se pridružiš .....puse svima ....na poslu mi je frka pa vam se ne stignem redovito javiti ....  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Dodirko

*zelimo_bebu GO GO GO!!!!*

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Dodirko...draga..nedostaješ mi!!!   :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

Tu sam... stalno... čak i gore u Vinogradskoj    :Grin:  

Al malo sam umorna.... nemam što reći.

----------


## tikica_69

Ne znam jeste li vidjele....

http://www.kbsm.hr/ivf/obavijest.htm

----------


## AuroraBlu

To vrijedi za nove parove. Ali moram reći da uopće ne inzistiraju na detaljima. Ja sam sad prvi put bila u postupku (doduše, 15.07.sam se prvi put javila za dogovor pa me računaju pod stare pacijente) i ništa me nisu tražili od toga, ma jedva da je doktor pogledao i one nalaze hiv, hepatitis... krvnu grupu MM nije ni vidio - htjela sam mu pokazati njegovu pomorsku knjižicu gdje mu je upisana k.g.i rh, ali nije htio pogledati. Nisu me ni vjenčani list tražili

----------


## arkica

> NinaB i ja idem u subotu u sunce vadit betu :D  :D 
> Hoćemo se naći onda?? Pa skupa čekati nalaze?
> E da, jel se trebam naručiti za to ili samo dođem? Nisam još nikad u suncu vadila betu :?


Draga,
u Suncu se ne trebaš naručivati; samo se dođi....

Želim vam VELIKE BETE!!!

----------


## Gabi25

arkice hvala ti od srca  :Heart:

----------


## NinaB

Gabi...u koje sunce ides ja na Jurun...????
nemoras se nista narucivati.....jos malo i dan odluke :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## NinaB

hvala arkice

----------


## bebica2009

> Sjedila sam do toaleta, okrenuta licem prema sobama. Imala sam traper šos i  vestu  mornarskog uzorka ( pored mene je jedno vrijeme sjedio muž)


Mislim da znam koja si (ako je tvoj muz bio jedni muz tada i citao novine), ja sam sjedila kraj vjesalice. Odmah preko puta. U dva navrata sam pricala s jednom curom koja je vec bila smjestena u sobu. To je bila AuroraBlu.

Tebi je ovo drugi AIH.  A suprugov spermiogram je granični ili?
Vidim da je dijagnoza kao i kod mog, ali nama je odmah indiciran ICSI.

I da, naravno, držim ti fige da postupak urodi plodom i da se ne vidimo vise gore  :Smile:

----------


## narnija

NinaB i Gabi molim testiće na sunce ako ih već niste napravile.....sad bi sigurno imale plusić....ja sam ga svaki puta radila 4 dana prije  očekivane menge i pokazao je plus ......razveselite me ajde......pusa i vibre

----------


## Gabi25

Ja zapravo ni sama ne mogu vjerovati ali nisam ga napravila a ni neću, vadit ću samo betu  :Grin:  
Tak sam se jučer dogovorila sama sa sobom- morat ćemo se strpiti do subote svi skupa
NinaB i ja idemo skupa vaditi betu pa ćemo negdje na kavici i čekati rezultate  :Love:

----------


## NinaB

narnica moja  :Heart:   :Heart:   draga nisam i necu imam sada poticaj da slatko iscekivanje mi bude sa Gabi :D  :D  :D  :D 
Kako se ti drzis???
naravano tko se hoce nama pridruziti na Jarunu u rano jutro na kavici slobodno.....mozda ce to utjecati na rezultat  :Laughing:  ...ako do tada ne dobijem vješticu..uglavnom danas mi je MM rekao u kolika ti je guza i fakat sam dobila 3 cm :shock:  :shock:  tesko skinutih nema veze nadam se da se isplatilo...
Gabica veselim se druzenju s tobom :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
di nam je trudnica????

----------


## reny123

Pratim svaki dan.Čestitam našoj 1. trudnici, a vama čekalicama držim fige.
Naš pdf je najaktivniji. Ideeemo Vinogradska!
Ja sam danas bolje volje. Mislim da sam našla izvor zla. Svi hormoni koje sam dosad dobila su u redu, osim prolaktina . Povišen je! Gornja granica je 513, a ja imam 771.  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Zapravo sam vesela, jer sam kao otkrila što ne štima i sad živim u nadi da će dr. to potvrdit i dati čudesni napitak. 
Famozni TSH mi je 1,788 (ref. vrijednost 0,27-4,2). Progesteron je 35,95( raspon 25-86). Jel zna netko jel i on prenizak, iako je u okvirima?
Jel zna tko koliko se čeka kad skupim sve nalaze na dogovor kod dr.T?
Pozdrav svima!  :Kiss:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Draga Reny, drago mi je da si otkrila gdje je kvar   :Smile:  Progesteron 35 je sasvim ok, i moj je tu negdje i doktor je rekao da je to sasvim u redu, i dokaz da se ovulacija događa (a isto sam ga pitala da li bi trebao biti veći). TSH ne smije prijeći 2 - tako da si tu isto ok. Iako je referencijalna vrijednost do 4, za ostvarivanje trudnoće je poželjno da nije preko 2.
Nazovi odmah danas sestru i reci da imaš gotove nalaze koje je doktor tražio i dobit ćeš termin sljedeći tjedan sigurno.
Tu ti sve ide brzo   :Smile:   Sretno!

----------


## NinaB

nema nikoga   :Wink:   ja sam danas pored 4 apoteke prosla i svaka me povukla da udem po testic ali* NISAM*  :D  :D 
Sutra ce mi biti slada kavica sa Gabi,,,barem se necemu nadam.... :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nina i Gabi, vibbbbbrrrraaammmmm za sutraaaa   :Preskace uze:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Bouncing:   :D   :Preskace uze:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Bouncing:   :D  :D  :D

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB i meni će biti slađa kavica s tobom :D 
Moram se pohvaliti- ja imam doma 2 testića i nisam napravila ni jedan... Ajme koji je to strah, jednostavno nemam snage, mislim da ću lakše podnijeti negativnu betu nego još jedan negativni test  :Sad:  

A gdje nam je naša trudnica jaja??? Ništa se više ne javlja...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ima koga gore next petak? Nekako izgleda da sam gore...sad i par pitanja..danas da nazovem sestre i kažem da bi petak? haha, malo nekako mislim da će to biti nemoguće dobiti...nisam iz ZG, a imam u petak još nešto obaviti u ZG..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bebica2009

Ha, inace nije bio problem, jedino ako se sada zbog guzvi promijenilo! Ti mozes uvijek zamoliti sestre, ako ikako mogu one ce ti izaci u susret.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Bebica, a kad ćeš ti put Zagreba opet? Ovaj put s TM, jel tako?   :Smile:

----------


## bebica2009

Bio je MM. Moram zvati, draga,  da vidim...koji dan, al' javim!

Kako se ti osjecas? Ima li kakvih simptoma  :Smile:   ne radis ovaj tjedan jel'? 
Kada vadis betu?

----------


## Kadauna

> Bio je MM. Moram zvati, draga,  da vidim...koji dan, al' javim!
> 
> Kako se ti osjecas? Ima li kakvih simptoma   ne radis ovaj tjedan jel'? 
> Kada vadis betu?


Bebice2009, pa ti ides na svoje j.s. koje su ti zamrznuli  :D  :D  :D  :D 

kad točno? Zar ne sutra? Jesu li se odmrznuli? Kako to sad funkcionira?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ne radim, planiram u ponedjeljak na posao, a betu bi trebala vadit 29.11. ako je po onom: 12 dana nakon transfera, ali budući da su zameci peterodnevni mislim da komotno mogu isprobati i nekoliko dana ranije.

A kad je tebi transfer (bio)??? Zadnje je bilo u utorak da ti se endometrij nadebljao.  :?  :?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

sad ja ko Mujo...ne mogu naći na svim ovim slinim stranicama broj od sestara..  :Embarassed:  ...ima li tko?

----------


## DinciP

Broj od sestara: 01-3787 689

Ja jedva čekam da krenem u postupak .. brojim još 2-3 tjedna i onda prvi UZV za prirodni ICSI. Ne nadam se previše, ali obožavam to uzbuđenje koji izaziva postupak...
Curke za sutra, da budete obje sretne!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Evo: 3787-689

----------


## Gabi25

Hvala vam svima što mislite na mene i NinuB :D  :D 
 :Kiss:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Hvala svima puno...evo rješeno...sestra ok, petak 10 h!!!! Ihaaaaaa...idemo!!   :Laughing:   :D

----------


## bebica2009

> Kako to sad funkcionira?


Funkcionira, ne znam ni sama kako točno, ali ću vjerojatno uskoro saznati  :Smile: 
Kada ustanove da je ovulacija blizu, daju štopericu. Sutradan muz daje svoj doprinos i radi se oplodnja. E sada koliko traje samo odmrzavanje j.s. odnosno da li ih vade iz tekućeg dušika kada muz daje ejakulat ili ranije ili kasnije ne znam...te detalje cu pitati...ako bude prilike, naravno.
Za sada mi nije puno rekao preko telefona samo da dodem sutra ujutro, pa ce mi sve objasniti. Uglavnom 8 ih je odmrznuo, a 3 oplodio. Ni to ne znam, da li ih se od 8 samo dobro odmrznulo 3 ili ih se dobro odmrznulo vise a da su samo 3 oplodili...
Znam da su bile zamrznute u kombinaciji 5+4+4 i da će (ako bude ičega za vratiti) ET biti nakon 2,5 dana

Eto ni sama ne znam vise od ovoga, pa javim sve sto saznam!

NinaB i Gabi za sutra vam držim fige!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

palce držim svima za sutra...  :Love:

----------


## petra30

Dragoj Gabi i Nini želim sutra velike bete i da nam se dođu tu hvaliti sa prekrasnim brojkama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja sam bila na ET-u sa Gabi, vadila sam danas betu i meni nije bilo uspješno, nadam se da će curke imati više sreće.

I samo da kažem svim curama ovdje da ste predivna podrška i da ste stvarno prekrasne  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## nina1

bebica2009 ti si pionirka na vinogradskoj ,držim ti fige i javi se da konačno znamo kako i ti postupci s smrznutim js funkcioniraju ....  
NinaB i Gabi25 ~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra !

ostalim curkama  također ~~~~~~~~~ i    :Kiss:

----------


## nina1

> Dragoj Gabi i Nini želim sutra velike bete i da nam se dođu tu hvaliti sa prekrasnim brojkama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Ja sam bila na ET-u sa Gabi, vadila sam danas betu i meni nije bilo uspješno, nadam se da će curke imati više sreće.
> 
> I samo da kažem svim curama ovdje da ste predivna podrška i da ste stvarno prekrasne


petra pa tebe nisam "ulovila" da si u postupku  ?!?!?
išla si na stimulirani ?
ajde, bit će bolje ... jedanput smo i mi na redu   :Love:

----------


## petra30

> petra pa tebe nisam "ulovila" da si u postupku  ?!?!?
> išla si na stimulirani ?
> ajde, bit će bolje ... jedanput smo i mi na redu


Nisam ništa rekla da idem, samo se nekako dogodilo. Bila sam na klomifenskom, imala sam jednu lijepu, dobru stanicu koja se lijepo oplodila i razvijala, ali nije ostala, nažalost.

Da, jedamput smo i mi na redu  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Petra draga  :Love:   jako mi je žao...
Ali idemo dalje, šta nam drugo preostaje  :Kiss:  

Hvala vam cure svima na podršci, stvarno ste prekrasne  :Heart:  
Ja se javim sutra kad doputujem iz Zg-a sa pozitivnom ili negativnom betom

----------


## bebica2009

Hvala cure! Nije lako biti pionir, ali netko mora i to   :Wink: 


Petra30 drzi se, upaliti ce jednom!

----------


## narnija

Gabi i Nina B vibram za velike pozitivne bete ....  :Heart:   :Heart:   da li imate kakvih simptoma? daj mi napišite... da se odmah pripremim za iščekivanje slijedeći tjedan...s obzirom da ste trudne da se odmah mjerim po vašim simptomima   :Kiss:   :Razz:  
želimo bebu super što si se naručila ..ja ću betu vaditi u četvrtak i vjerojatno odmah u petak  s nalazom kod doktora ...da me što prije opet ubaci u postupak....pa se možda vidimo !
bebica držim fige za tvoje JS da se lijepo ugriju i spoje sa tvojim dečkičića ......svima velika pusa ....

----------


## jaja2

Pa evo mene opet. Par dana nisam bila doma, pa nisam mogla na internet   :Sad:  Možete si zamisliti kak mi je bilo    :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  Malo prije sam došla doma i odmah sam došla provjeriti da li su se Gabi i Nina testirale..... cure svaka čast na karakteru    :Naklon:  Vjerujte mi da ću biti s vama sutra tamo pa makar mislima   :Love:  Cure od sveg   :Heart:  si želim od vas sutra čuti prekrasne vijesti.
A vama ostalim curama želim da se nabildate sa strpljenjem i živcima jer druge nema   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  vaši   :Saint:  će doći kad tad....ja sam se osvjedočila na sebi jer kak bi rekao MM "Gdje ima volje, ima i načina."

----------


## Gabi25

narnija, jaja  :Love:  
ja o svojim simptomima neću, jer i ima ih i nema i jednostavno više ne vjerujem ni sebi ni svom tijelu nego ću sutra samo vjerovati teti beti  :Grin:

----------


## NinaB

evo i mene...ježil sam se čitajući CURE MOJE NAJDRAZE na vasim zeljama i nadanjima *HVALA VAM VELIKO OD SRCA*
narnija draga nemoj tako razmisljati...ja idem u ponedeljak gore..oko 13.30 h sta mislite dr je gore??? zaboravila sam se naruciti danas i pitati pa da vidimo sta i kako dalje ako bude + ili - beta  :Grin:   :Grin:  
Danas sam par puta dosla u napast uci u ljekarnu i kupiti ali nisam...
bebica, aurora Vibraaaaaaa i vama kao i narniji  :Love:   :Heart:  
koji je minimalni iznos bete koji bi nas veselio?????  :Saint:  
Cak me MM pitao kada idemo sutra...ja: zlato neidemo idem sama sa Gabi bio je samo :?  :? ...inace (.)(.) ko baloni za 1 broj su mi povecane vec tjedan dana zdebljala sam se...nadam se da ce to sutra nesto znaciti...
*PUSA SVIMA OGROMNA*

----------


## Pinky

molim vas da mi netko odgovori na slijedeca pitanja (da ne bauljam po 45 stranica teksta), ako je ikako moguce:

- koliko se ceka na postupak u vinogradskoj?
- koje su predradnje? (mogu li samo na prve konzultacije donijeti svoje dosadasnje nalaze ili moram gore vaditi hormone kao sto rade na vv, dakle- priznaju li nalaze iz drugih bolnica i muzev spermiogram iz druge bolnice)

- daju li anesteziju na punkciji?

nadam se da vas nisam puno utlacila i da ce netko odgovoriti.
ja sam se upravo pocela pikati menopurima za postupak u sloveniji, ali buduci da sam pesimist po vokaciji uvijek volim imati backup plan u slucaju da mi sada ne uspije

hvala!   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

eh da jos jedno pitanje, kad vec nema edita:

- postoji li opcija lezanja dok dodjemo sebi nakon transfera ili punkcije?

----------


## jaja2

NinaB kad sam ih ja telefonski obavještavala za ß, razgovarala sam sa sestrom, koja je reagirala na način kao što ste i sve vi ovdje, ona mi je rekla da ponovim ß za dva dana, te da dođem na pregled između 5-6 tjedna kako bi se vidjelo da li je plod smješten u maternici (mora biti!!!). Tak da ti preporučam da sutra nakon rezultata, koji će biti sigurno fenomenalni, pokušaš odmah telefonski nazvati gore.

Samo za ilustraciju, kad sam obavijestila svoju ginekologicu o prvoj ß, bila je reakcija ono "ß je pozitivna, no to ne mora još ništa značiti..."
 :shock:  :/  :shock: . Mislim, svjesna sam ja svega toga, no nakon tolko muke da je to njezina prva reakcija.... pa se ti sad opusti i veseli! No sestra iz Vinogradske je drugi dan to i više nego popravila... stvarno su mi super.

----------


## NinaB

draga Pinky
-ne ceka se dugo nazovese gore i sestre te prakticki za iduci dan naruce
-u postupak mozes uci odmah ako si na karju/pocetku novoga ciklusa
-ja sam imala stare nalaze od pregleda i ulz i od muza spermiogram pa samo na temelju toga krenuli odmah sa postupkom.
-ne dajete se anestezija ako sam dobro shavtiala nego neka koktel injekcija koja te malo umrtvi  :Laughing:  ...

Dobro nam dosla evo mi smo krenuli u 9 mjeseci i sutra idem na vadenje bete.....
SRETNO  :Kiss:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Pinky*, anestezija je prava, ali kratka. Dvoje je anesteziologa kraj tebe na punkciji. Mene su onesvijestili čim sam legla na stol, a probudila sam se u sobi u krevetu 15 minuta poslije. Ništa nisam znala šta su mi radili. I naravno, ležiš još sat, sat i pol dok ne dođeš k sebi.  :Smile:  
*Jaja,* koliko su ti vratili zametaka, i koji dan nakon punkcije?

----------


## petra30

Svima hvala na lijepim riječima, stvarno ste divne  :Heart:  

Gabi, kao što sam ti već ranije rekla, želim i tebi i Nini da sutra dođete sa lijepim vijestima.
Evo još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jaja2

AuroraBlu ja sam imala oplođene 3 jajne stanice i osmostanični embriji su mi vraćeni nakon 3 dana.

Da, pred tobom je još tjedan dana, držim ti fige da mi se pridružiš   :Love:  
Vađenje ß ti pada, ak se ne varam točno u nedjelju? A vidim da razmišljaš napraviti ranije, u subotu ili?

----------


## MAJONI974

> MAJONI974 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sjedila sam do toaleta, okrenuta licem prema sobama. Imala sam traper šos i  vestu  mornarskog uzorka ( pored mene je jedno vrijeme sjedio muž)
> 
> 
> Mislim da znam koja si (ako je tvoj muz bio jedni muz tada i citao novine), ja sam sjedila kraj vjesalice. Odmah preko puta. U dva navrata sam pricala s jednom curom koja je vec bila smjestena u sobu. To je bila AuroraBlu.
> 
> Tebi je ovo drugi AIH.  A suprugov spermiogram je granični ili?
> ...



Je, čitao je novine, znam i ja sad koja si ti  :Smile:  Bob frizura, smeđi šos i čizme  :Wink:  MM definitivno ima smanjenu pokretljivost- a+b 28%, sa brojem nema problema, sad mi je biolog rekao da je spermiogram ok, ne sjajan, ali dovoljno dobar da bi AIH imao smisla. Ja sam nekako navijala za ICSI, jer me kod AIH frustrira mali postotak uspješnosti   :Sad:  ali eto preporučili su AIH u prirodnom ciklusu dok ne dođe novi spermiogram sa VV koji je jučer stigao, a ne znam ga niti pročitati kako treba ( drugačiji je od onih iz Petrove i Vilija), uglavnom dijagnoza ista,a ovdje samo navode koliko ima u kategoriji A i ima ih samo 8%.  
Držim ti fige i želim ti sreću i naravno da se ne susretnemo više na tom odjelu   :Love:  
Petra, žao mi je, ali glavu gore, sve ovo će se jednom zvati jučer ...Bitno je doći do cilja, sve je ovo borba protiv brojki i statistike, doći će jednom i na nas red...

Gabi i NinaB sretno!

----------


## Pinky

hvala vam puno cure i vibram za velike vinogradske bete!!!

 :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## NinaB

hvala svima curke VELIKA...idem se onesvjestiti ja u krevet da sto prije dode sutra :D  :D 

jaja tek sam sada skuzila tvoju betu kako je narasla :D  :D

----------


## anaea40

Nini B i Gabi25 želim velike bete i uredne trudnoće!!!!!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Jutros smo svi u iščekivanju   :Grin:  
Evo i ovdje jedna   :Coffee:   dok čekamo pozitivne bete i testove....

----------


## AuroraBlu

Uh, nadala sam se da će već biti napisane super vijesti   :Smile:  
 :Cekam:  i dalje i vibram za ogromne bete i Nini i Gabi!!!!!!!!

Jaja, meni isto vraćene 3, ali 5.dan

----------


## tikica_69

Uh sto nas przite   :Cekam:

----------


## NinaB

evo me da se ne przite...
Gabi i ja samo bile danas na vadenju bete..i mislile smo da nista moj reazultata 10,4 IU/L anaravno poucene iskustvom brojka bi trebala prelaziti barem 00 nule...ali neda meni vrag mira idem ja odmah svoju dr pitati koja je bas dezurna a ona meni cestitam to je pozitivno   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  ami mislile nisat...ali u ponedeljka ce nam to potvrditi za 100% dali je ili nije tako da do tada molim nema slavlja  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  

gabica  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   nasa nazalost nista, ali po njenoj volji i nadanju ona JE SLJEDECA
naravno nazvala sam Kunu i cim sam mu procitala cestitam...isla sam naravno i test napraviti da imam za uspomenu prvo dugo---------------------
i onda blijedi plusic ali je plusic.....
CURKE OVO AKO USPIJE JE I VASA POBJEDA KAO I MOJA JER BEZ VAS OVO SVE NEBI BILO TAKO  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
i nisam zaboravila kolace i kavu  :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

NinaB, mala ali je pozitivna i bravo zeno  :D  :D  :D 
Gabi   :Love:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

jao bravo... :D  :D  :D

----------


## mare41

NinaB, ako želiš javi na Odbrojavanju
Gabi25~~~~za slijedeći bingo

----------


## AuroraBlu

Gabi, bit će sljedeći put, nema   :Predaja:   :Heart:  

Nina, vibram za *20* preksutra  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Gabi25

Eto NinaB vam je već rekla- moja beta 0   :Crying or Very sad:  
I ja zvala Kunu i rekao mi u utorak doći da se dogovorimo šta ćemo dalje

Danas ću se malo isplakati a onda sutra idemo dalje... Hvala vam na podršci svima  :Love:

----------


## jaja2

NinaB čestitke, čestitke.... :D  :D  :D  :D  :D čuj kolko ja znam testići su baždareni na 20 - 25....pa ak ti je on pokazao +....onda mora da je i ß veća...no u svakom slučaju Kuna je rekao svoje, a on zna.... stoga smirite se i uživati.....   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  

A Gabica....  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  sve smo mi to već prošle, ali kod tebe mi je famozno što si tako pametno i rano počela, jer je meni trebalo nekoliko godina da se odlučim.... imaš tako pozitivan duh da će se to sigurno nagraditi  100%.

----------


## Pinky

gabi   :Love:  

nina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se podupla

----------


## Pinky

> NinaB čestitke, čestitke.... :D  :D  :D  :D  :D čuj kolko ja znam testići su baždareni na 20 - 25....pa ak ti je on pokazao +....onda mora da je i ß veća...no u svakom slučaju Kuna je rekao svoje, a on zna.... stoga smirite se i uživati.....      
> 
> A Gabica....    sve smo mi to već prošle, ali kod tebe mi je famozno što si tako pametno i rano počela, jer je meni trebalo nekoliko godina da se odlučim.... imaš tako pozitivan duh da će se to sigurno nagraditi  100%.


testovi su na 25. ja sam prvi puta imala betu 14, drugi puta 20 i oba puta sam imala blijedu crticu na testu.
nikada vise testove necu raditi, a i sa betom cu cekati do 16 dpt. ili da bude za onesvistit se velika ili ne zelim znati da je opet bila biokemijska...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nina,* pogledaj:
http://betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

*Jaja*, imaš pp

----------


## frka

gabi   :Love:   - u istom smo sosu - meni na testicu veeeeliki minus   :Sad:  

nina  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  cestitke!!!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Gabi25*...drž se draga ....  :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

Cure danas ujutro sam stavila zadnje utrogestane- kad bi trebala procuriti??

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ja sam procurila točno na dan kad mi trebala biti M...nekima utrići produže ciklus, nekima ne...ovisi od osobe do osobe...ja sam sa negativnom betom, prestala stavljati utriće-2 dana poslije eto M   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi25

Hm, ja bi trebala baš danas dobiti... A vidjet ćemo...
zelimo bebu hvala ti  :Love:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ajde ajde...dalje ćemo zajedno   :Love:

----------


## narnija

Drage moje...Gabi samo hrabro naprijed ...nažalost znam kako ti je ....Nina B ne zamaraj se s malom betom to je to .....bravo ....  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## nina1

NinaB  ~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje 

Gabi i frka   :Love: 

Pinky welcome na vinogradsku, u nježnim si rukama   :Wink:

----------


## NinaB

Draga moja Gabica....hm nemoj misliti da si me se rijesila...ja ako treba idem s tobom u Vinogradsku svaki put zajedno smo jače...ja ipka mislim da si TI meni donjela srecu tako da sam ti dužnik......  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
i samnom nije jos gotova stvar sve cemo vidjeti u ponedeljak..rekla mi je odmah dr koje je teski OPTIMISTA da se nada da nije biokemijska  :Mad:  ...jer je ona cesta u postupcima...u svakom slucaju idemo dalje....
ha da ste nas danas vidjele da nas je netko snimao rekao bi ove nisu normalne  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
GABI   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Love:   ne plakati onako krasna glavice molim te i ja sam odmah tužna jako  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## NinaB

zaboravih svim curama hvala na figama i vibrama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~jos malo me vibrajte i ja vas...
*hvala DIVNE STE...*

----------


## Kadauna

Zna li tko što se s vašom/našom pionirkom  - bebicom2009, je li ona danas trebala imati transer s odmrznutim j.s.? Je li netko danas bio gore u Vinogradskoj?

----------


## arkica

NinaB, vibriram za duplanje!!!  :D 

Gabi i frka, nažalost znam kako vam je!!!   :Love:

----------


## Pinky

> NinaB  ~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje 
> 
> Gabi i frka  
> 
> Pinky welcome na vinogradsku, u nježnim si rukama


  :Laughing:   nina   :Kiss:  

ako bog da, necu nikada saznati di je vinogradska   :Wink:  vec cu se vratiti trbusasta iz slovenije

----------


## NinaB

hvala curke moje  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## nina1

> nina   
> 
> ako bog da, necu nikada saznati di je vinogradska   vec cu se vratiti trbusasta iz slovenije


onda~~~~~~ da ne nađeš vinogradsku    :Wink:

----------


## bebica2009

NinaB cestitam draga i drzim fige da se beta poveca.
Gabi25  :Sad: 

Evo mene, napokon! Nazalost nemam dobrih vijesti, kako sam i očekivala, doduše. Prvo odmrzavanje jajnih stanica nije uspijelo. Jutros sam bila gore, ali od 8 koliko je u prvoj turi odmrznuto samo dvije su se oplodile, ali su se prestale dijeliti, pa nije bas imalo smisla raditi ET.

Jos imam 5 za "potrositi", a to cemo u sljedecem ciklusu, ali usput cemo pokusati i zivu uhvatiti (sto sam ja htjela i ovaj put, ali dr. je smatrao nepotrebnim), tako da ako ikakve sanse bude za sljedeci ciklus to ce biti zbog zive j.s. ako ju uhvatimo.

Vjerojatno je za neuspijeh zasluzna i hiperstimulacija, mozda nezrelost i velik broj jajnih stanica...uz, naravno, sam proces odmrzavanja   :Mad:  

U biti nema nekakve razlike u samom postupku, samo sto umjesto punkcije, biolog odmrzava stanice...ostalo je sve isto kao u klasičnom postupku IVF-a

----------


## frka

zao mi je, bebice  :Sad:  

meni se cini da je ovo samo dokaz "uspjesnosti" metode zamrzavanja jajnih stanica i sad sam  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   na ministra i druge doticne pojedince i skupine!

----------


## bebica2009

Zao mi je zbog tvog minusa, frka!

A sto se ovog tice svjesna sam bila da su sanse minimalne. E sad sto bi bilo da se mojih 16 j.s. odmah svih oplodilo ( dok su bile svjeze) nikada necemo saznati, zahvaljujući našem ministru. Ovako odose sve do jedne!

----------


## Dodirko

*bebica2009*  :Sad:  


 :Love:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## nina1

bebica2009   :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

bebice baš mi je žao  :Sad:  
danas sam tako ljuta na dotičnog Milinovića i naše zdravstvo da točno znam kako se osjećaš  :Sad:   katastrofa  :Evil or Very Mad:  

ja sam, obzirom na ovaj idiotski zakon, odlučila sljedeći tjedan poslati papire u Maribor da me stave na listu čekanja jer sam totalno razočarana cijelom ovom situacijom

mm i ja smo se danas isplakali i sad idemo dalje...

NinaB draga  :Love:   evo za tebe puno puno~~~~~~~~~ da se beta lijepo dupla

----------


## AuroraBlu

Gabi, pametna odluka! Maribor ćeš dočekati za godinu dana, a do tada ti neće ni trebati jer ćeš sljedeći put dobiti pravu stimulaciju i imati više j.s.i sve će završiti t.   :Smile:   Ali Maribor je dobra utjeha i nada do tada.

Bebice, što reći, osim   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   za debilinovića! Zakon će za godinu dana sigurno pasti! Ne može ovako dugo trajati. I ti i Gabi ste još cvjetići pa vas i to može tješiti, za razliku od nas malo starijih kojima je upravo ova godina dana odlučujuća.
Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, nisam ja htjela kukati nego vam naglasiti da, za razliku od debilinovića, vrijeme *je* na vašoj strani.

*Sve će biti OK*  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## NinaB

curke moje hvala još jednom ali ni ja još nisam 100% sve ćemo vidjeti malo sam skeptična i zbog vrijednost i zbog onog blijedog minusa na testiću ( kojega sam radila za usppomenu ali...)...
Ja da vidim DEBILINOVIĆA na cesti neznam sta bi mu napravila...možda nam sa novim predsjednikom dode nesto novo  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   bolje za nas....
Gabica moja draga vidim da naša kavica je danas imala efekta i moja ponuda još uvijek za M vrijedi tako da mi se javiš......
 :Love:  
laku noć  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## petra30

Gabi, kao što sam ti već prije napisala, žao mi je, iskreno i duboko žao zbog nule.   :Crying or Very sad:  Ta brojka tako prokleto pika u oči na tim nalazima. Nadam se da će ti sljedeći put biti uspješno.
 :Wink:  
Nina, sretno sa duplanjem bete  :Smile: 


Ja još uvijek nisam procurila, čekam da ova vještica dođe i da me riješi muka. Mislila sam na prirodnjak odmah sljedeći ciklus i dogovoriti stimulirani ako ovaj ne bude uspješan. Kaj velite, jel to malo nadobudno?

----------


## petra30

*Bebica 2009,* žao mi je kaj odmrzavanje nije uspjelo   :Sad:

----------


## Gabi25

petra30 ja zapravo imam isti plan kao i ti, a mislim da mi je tako nešto i dr.K. predložio- dva prirodnjaka sa klomifenom, pa ako ne uspiju onda stimulirani... bit ću malo pokusni kunić ali nema veze  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Mislim da nije prenadobudno, trebamo iskoristi sve što možemo dok se u Vinogradskoj nije stvorila gužva i redovi čekanja

----------


## arkica

bebica2009 ,   :Taps:  !!! 

Zajedno idemo dalje.....

----------


## draga

Pozdrav cure.

Molila bi ako ima koja dobra duša da mi na privat pošalje neke osnovne crtice o Vinogradsko - kako funkcionira, kakvi su doktori i sestre, dali se čeka dugo za postupka, šta se plaća, jesu li gužve svako jutro i slično.

Sad sam skužila po postu od Bebice da se zamrzacaju jane stanice i to mi se sviđa(mislim sviđa mi se da postoji ta opcija bar).

Naime ja sam duuugo na VukV. i imam još nešto smrzlića (iz starog zakona) za jedan postupak koji ću obaviti odma iza nove godine..ali se bojim šta dalje. Ja jako reagiram na stimulaciju i ne isplati mi se ići više tamo gdje nema nikakvog smrzavanja pa moram tražiti druge opcije.

Maribor je izvan mog cjenovnog ranga a Petrovu želim zaobići u širokom luku.

Malo čitam sve pohvale o Vinogradskoj pa mislim da bi to bio najbolji izbor (osim kaj mi je baš daleko ali šta je tu je)...

Eto..malo sam razdužila..  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  

Unaprijed hvala na pomoći.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Imamo sreće što smo u Vinogradskoj. Na VV su obustavili postupke do iza Nove godine - jer su ispunili kvotu!? Dakle, to ne važi samo za nove pacinetice koje se sad prvi put javljaju nego i za stare koji su imali dogovoren postupak za 12.mj. Pa zar to nije grozno?! Uglavnom, kad ispune limitiranu kvotu pacijenata za tekući mjesec - stop. Kao vađenje hormona na endokrinologiji u Vinogradskoj.
Ako ovaj ministar ostane živ, imat će sreće.

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora potpisujem te od riječi do riječi...
Ja spremam pismo debilinoviću i jaci koje će biti sve samo ne lijepo  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## draga

Ajme kak ste brze - dobila sam osnovne informacije ( Gabi   :Kiss:  )..

Sretno svima...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Gabi draga, mislim da imaju predebelu kožu da bi ih dotaknulo tvoje pismo. A ministar će ionako u novinama izjaviti da dobiva zahvale od parova... Ali, treba se boriti, treba slati pisma, treba snimati emisije, slažem se   :Smile:   Pobijedit ćemo na kraju, jer za godinu dana će se analizirati rezultati, a to se neće moći samo tako zanemariti.
I ja se spremam pisati pismo, kakav god bio rezultat mog testa...

----------


## frka

drage moje, ne zelim vas demoralizirati, ali oni vec sada manipuliraju rezultatima i milinovic je vec sad izjavio da je uspjesnost u 10.mj. 2009. veca od uspjesnosti u 10.mj.2008!!! naravno da se opet poziva na petrovu, ali vec sad je jasno dao do znanja da su postupci po ovom zakonu uspjesniji!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   sto mislite kakvi ce biti rezultati za godinu dana?! 
ne preostaje nam nista osim stvarno se udruziti i boriti protiv svega toga!

sto se VV-a tice - cure, vi ne mozete zamisliti kolika je tamo guzva... oni tokom godine obave puno,puno vise postupaka od drugih klinika i zato ispune kvotu prije kraja godine. ali sad je vec 22.11. tako da i nisu bas rano obustavili postupke posto su praznici za prakticki 3 tjedna... zalosno sto kvote uopce i postoje, ali sto se moze... jako mi je zao tih cura  :Sad:  

draga, ja osobno ne vidim svrhu zamrzavanja js - to je jos uvijek u SF sferi (sto je pokazao i bebicin primjer). i sram ih bilo sto su nam to dali kao jedinu opciju!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora ma znam ja sve to ali moram negdje ispucati svoj bijes...
A što se tiče analize rezultata pa vidiš da se sad već razbacuje brojkama kako je uspješnost veća ove godine nego lani pa se ni za to ne mogu uhvatiti. Eventaulno još za odluku ustavnog suda- ali obzirom kako je prošlo ovo sa kriznim porezom- šta reći  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   država u kojoj živimo je sramotna  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## NinaB

mi ne zivimo u drzavi nego u svinjcu ako se tako mogu izraziti a da nekoga ne vrijedam....  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  ali te zivotinje imaju vise prava nego mi nazalost  :Sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   citala sam negdje da se Vesna Pusić protivi jako zakonu i da je obećala ako bude predsjednica da ga odmah ukida....ali to su sve obećanja..dali znate da je DEBILINOVIĆ ginekolog  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  pa barem bi ona nas trebao razumjeti ali...sta je tu je...za sada nemožemo nisša napraviti a sa novim izborima vidjet čemo...
Bravo Gabi sav bjes izbaci van  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

dali netko ide sutra u Vinogradsku??? ja idem oko 11 h vaditi betu pa me zanima dali je gore Kuna ili Tomic oko 13 h???zna li netko???

pusa curke moje  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
Gabi  :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nina, sigurno su ti obojica gore u to vrijeme. A kako to da ideš u 11 vadit krv? Do kad uopće radi laboratorij? Ja sam na redu sljedeći ponedjeljak za vađenje krvi  8) 

Vrlo sam zahvalna Vesni Pusić, nažalost, među rijetkima je po svojim razmišljanjima i stavovima.
A svima koji su za zakon želim da se nađu u našoj situaciji! Ne zato jer im želim zlo, nego da ih prosvijetli, da konačno shvate o čem se radi. I da ih vidim kako bi se borili s frustracijama neuspješnog odmrzavanja j.stanica, ograničenja oplodnje na 3, zabrane zamrzavanja, vraćanja 3 zametka, itd... Tek tada bi shvatili zbog čega je zakon okrutan kad bi se našli u našoj koži.
 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:   :Sad:

----------


## bebica2009

Hvala vam cure, stvarno ste podrska!
Ali nece nas to omesti u nasem planu. AuroraBlu u potpunosti se slazem s tobom. Tek sam pocela i treba gledati pozitivnu stvar, a to je sto imam priliku odmah u sljedecem ciklusu ponovo u postupak (kakav god on bio). Petra30 nisi nadobudna, sto vise akcije, vise je i sanse da se uspije!
Zao mi je svih cura na VV. E to je frustrirajuca situacija. Tek sto su poceli postupci nakon ljeta i nakon onih otezanja zbog Zakona, opet moraju cekati.
A Vesna je i moj izbor.

U subotu je bilo dosta parova gore.

----------


## NinaB

Aurora idem u sunce vaditi krv, isla bi odamh ujutro ali morama biti ne jednom sastanku pa...zvat cu sestre ujutro da vidim dali ima koga gore ako ne u utorak sa Gabicom sam gore onda  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  

kako nam je narnija????

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Cure moje..uvijek , ali uvijek političari okrenu vijesti ili informacije u svoju korist! Mislim da naša borba protiv njih apsolutno ne pomaže, nego nas samo iscrpljuje...    :Sad:  ...to mi je trenutni feeling..
Ali opet... pisati im i dalje, boriti se i dalje - ZAJEDNO -vrijedi -  jer svaka od nas kad primi (jednom) svoj smotuljak - znati ćemo da smo dale sve od sebe....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*NinaB*...sutra držim palce...zapravo počinjem večeras   :Love:  
*narniijaaa*....... :? 
Rano je za pitati hoće li koja biti gore u petak oko 10...  :Laughing:  ...ali eto, nek znate da sam ja pa...čveger ili beljenje jezika-da se prepoznamo...morati ćemo imati lozinku neku...

----------


## narnija

tu sam drage moje....čitam vas ..imala sam neke rođendane pa sam se skroz isključila i mogu vam reći da mi je tako puno lakše...od sutra počinje moja strepnja i razmišljanje o simptomima....užaš .....Nina B držim fige draga da ti se beta dupla...ja sam uvjerena da će biti sve dobro....Bebica 2009 tako mi je žao ....želim ti da što prije kreneš u novi postupak.....Želimo bebu jedva čekam da obaviš prve konzutacije da vidim kada krečeš u akciju...nadam se odmah......ja sam tako napuhana od ovih utrogestana katastrofa...cicke su mi ionako velike a sada ....isto užas...ali tako mi je bilo svaki puta pa tako nećemo predviđati.....u četvrtak 13DPI idem vaditi betu....pusa curke  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nina*,  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  za *dvadeset* danas

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Narnija*, ti si 3 dana prije mene na redu za betu, dakle,  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   za četvrtak! Imala si aih ili je bio ivf?

----------


## NinaB

DRage moje ja vec n aposlu i punom parom radima li evo i odgovaram jer jednostavno nemogu bez vas...
danas u 11 h idem u sunce vaditi krv pa cemo vidjeti danas je dan D...
HVALA SVIM CURAMA NA FUGAMA I VIBRAMA evo meni ste pomogle znaci dobro ste me vibrale i zato kao sto sam rekla KOLAČI I KAVA samo recite kada i gdje i evo me....BEZ VAS NEBI NICEGA BILO HVALA VAM OD SRCA  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:  čak sam već razmišljala o imenu da skombiniram sva Vasa slova ali ispalo je......  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Danas cu i u Vinogradsku oko 13 h kada bude gotova beta sta mislite jer ima koga gore tada od dr???zadnji put mi je sestra rekla da su one gore do 14 h a sad neznam za dr....???moze brojcek od gore da ne listam postove unazad??? hvala još jednom  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nina*, zar još ne znaš na pamet broj?!  :Razz:  Evo: 3787-689
Gore su ti oni obojica svaki dan, jer uvijek ima punkcija i transfera, i pacijentica koje čekaju pregled, dogovor, uzv. Tako da rade paralelno. A odjel se u 15h zatvara.

----------


## NinaB

draga ja ti inace imam takve statistike i ozvještaje u glavi tako da nazalost nema mjesta....ali imat ce uskoro  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  zvala sam sestre i sve ok kazu da dodem :D  :D

----------


## bebica2009

> MM definitivno ima smanjenu pokretljivost- a+b 28%, sa brojem nema problema, sad mi je biolog rekao da je spermiogram ok, ne sjajan, ali dovoljno dobar da bi AIH imao smisla. Ja sam nekako navijala za ICSI, jer me kod AIH frustrira mali postotak uspješnosti   ali eto preporučili su AIH u prirodnom ciklusu dok ne dođe novi spermiogram sa VV koji je jučer stigao, a ne znam ga niti pročitati kako treba ( drugačiji je od onih iz Petrove i Vilija), uglavnom dijagnoza ista,a ovdje samo navode koliko ima u kategoriji A i ima ih samo 8%.


Mi imamo par spermiograma sa VV. To je progresivna pokretljivost, mislim.
A kako stojite sa morfologijom? Nama je po zadnjem nalazu 0%, a nalaz prije 1%, ma uzas. Broj se nesto popravio i pokretljivost, ali jos uvijek nisko.

Narnija i AuroraBlu, navijam za vas!

Ja jedva cekam mengu!

----------


## narnija

NiNaB  :D  :D  :D za duplu betu ..... Aurora ja sam ti bila na AIH ....već me trema hvata od četvrtka ....pusa curkama ..  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## NinaB

narnijica moja draga hvala ti  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

javim Vam se naravno jel zec u sumi jos ili...idem i u Vinogradsku danas odmah nakon gotrove bete...pusa.....javim vam i HVALA

----------


## bebica2009

Ma biti ce to u redu NinaB vjerujem!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Marnie

moj PC doma je riknuo, pa nisam mogla pristupiti forumu do danas (s posla  :Smile: ), a užasno me zanimalo što je s našim čekalicama bete. Čestitam NinaB i držim fige za duplanje bete  :Smile: ! Frka i Gabi   :Love:  i sigurna sam da je idući ciklus vaš, svi moramo biti uporni. Najviše mi je žao Bebice. To samo dokazuje da smo mi zbog "našeg" ministra svi od reda pokusni mišići   :Evil or Very Mad:  ! 
Htjela sam samo kratko porkomentirati situaciju na VV, obustavu postupaka. To nije nikakva novost, jer se to meni dogodilo ove godine u lipnju kada sam imala dogovoreni termin i kada sam došla 3dc na pregled dr. mi je rekao da je kvota ispunjena i da nema ništa do 9 mj.. Doduše, ja sam tada išla samo na prirodnjake zbog visokog FSH, a stimulirani su se još obavljali u lipnju. Meni je moj tada najdraži dr. čak rekao: "Ja vas ne mogu više voditi i biti vaš liječnik", na što sam se ja skoro rasplakala, pa kad mi je vidio suze u očima je rekao: "Ok, dođite u 9. mjesecu". Ipak nisam došla, odlučila sam se za Vinogradsku i nisam požalila  :D . Nemojte  me krivo shvatiti, ne krivim ja VV i divne doktore, već mi je koma što pored svega što trenutno prolazim u životu zbog nemogućnosti da imam svoje dijete, još se moram boriti i s ovakvom situacijom u našem zdravstvu   :Sad:  .

----------


## bebica2009

Marnie a koja je vaša dijagnoza? Vidim da imas Suprefact i Menopure, kao ja. Jel ti to prvi stimulirani?
 Mislim da bi mi sljedeci ciklus trebao startati pocetkom 12. mjeseca, mozda cemo zajedno u borbu  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

> Marnie a koja je vaša dijagnoza? Vidim da imas Suprefact i Menopure, kao ja. Jel ti to prvi stimulirani?
>  Mislim da bi mi sljedeci ciklus trebao startati pocetkom 12. mjeseca, mozda cemo zajedno u borbu


Ja sam 71. godište i budući da su kod mene godine i genetika učinili svoje moja dijagnoza je slabij plodnost. Prošle godine mi je FSH čak bio 47, ali je od ovog ljeta normalan (između 7 i 10), tako da mi je dr. Kuna rekao da izvadim AMF i Inhibin B koji su pokazali da iako imam još zaliha js da nisu baš prevelike. Doduše od kada sam u postupcima (2 godine) svaki put imam ovulaciju i imala sam 4 pridrodnjaka te svaki put došla do ET, ali se nije uhvatilo   :Sad:  . Kod MM je sve ok. 
Moj ciklus također počinje početkom 12. mjeseca, pa ćemo se sigurno viđati gore, ako ne upadne nekakav godišnji  :Smile: .

----------


## bebica2009

Pa eto vidiš kako su mi rekli. Tek tamo pred blagdane ce na godisnji. Nadam se da cemo uspijeti zavrtiti jos prije N.G.
Ti ces svakako nazvati prije nego pocnes uzimati terapiju, jel?

----------


## Marina27

Drage moje!!!
Evo citam vas vec duze vrijeme, pa konacno da vam se i pridruzim.
Jos sam u ganjanju nalaza za kretanje u postupak, prema zadnjem pregledu trebali bi na ICSI, ja sam PCOS, a MM oligoasthenoteratozoospermia   :Sad:  
Jel me mozete savjetovati koliko je vama trebalo da odradite sve pretrage, tj. koliko ste cekale na nalaze. Nazlost na cb su mi izolirali ureaplasmu 10na4, koju smo vec poceli lijeciti sa doksiciklinom pa me zanima dali ijedna od vas imala slucaj kao i moj i dali su ju pustili u postupak?
Puse svima cekalicama!!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## Marnie

> Pa eto vidiš kako su mi rekli. Tek tamo pred blagdane ce na godisnji. Nadam se da cemo uspijeti zavrtiti jos prije N.G.
> Ti ces svakako nazvati prije nego pocnes uzimati terapiju, jel?


Nazvati ću sigurno par dana prije početka ciklusa da se ne pikam bezveze, pa ću staviti na forum info ako mi sestre daju neke konkretnije datume godišnjeg.

Marina, dobro došla! Na žalost ne mogu ti pomoći, jer nisam ni blizu tvoje dijagnoze. Što se tiče općenitih nalaza, ja sam svoje radila privatno tako da nisam refrenca koliko traje ako se vadi preko uputnica.

----------


## Dodirko

Godišnji.... završavaju sa transferima 23.12.... a kada počinju raditi neznam....

----------


## bebica2009

*Marina27*, dobrodošla!

Kada prikupis sve potrebne nalaze i papire dobiješ protokol, nabaviš lijekove i ides u postupak. E sada druga stvar je Ureaplasma, ne znam kako dišu kada je kod žene. Mozda ćeš se morati toga prvo riješiti. MM je imao bakterije u ejakulatu, a na to nisu puno obracali paznju, jer je moj nalaz bio čist, a indiciran nam je ICSI. I po novom moras imati P&P savjetovanje, pa vjerojatno i o tome ovisi kada ćeš u postupak. 
Kakve su vrijednosti spermiograma i gdje ste ga radili, ako ti nije problem da napises.

----------


## nina1

> Drage moje!!!
> Evo citam vas vec duze vrijeme, pa konacno da vam se i pridruzim.
> Jos sam u ganjanju nalaza za kretanje u postupak, prema zadnjem pregledu trebali bi na ICSI, ja sam PCOS, a MM oligoasthenoteratozoospermia   
> Jel me mozete savjetovati koliko je vama trebalo da odradite sve pretrage, tj. koliko ste cekale na nalaze. Nazlost na cb su mi izolirali ureaplasmu 10na4, koju smo vec poceli lijeciti sa doksiciklinom pa me zanima dali ijedna od vas imala slucaj kao i moj i dali su ju pustili u postupak?
> Puse svima cekalicama!!!!!!


dobro došla Marina27 !

imala sam uvijek ok CB ali mislim da te dr. neće pustiti u postpak ako ti CB nisu u redu, za pretrage ovisi ti o mjestu gdje ih vadiš, ako ideš privatno brzo ali ako ideš u drž. labaartorije očekuj oko mjesec i više dana, ovisno koje pretrage trebaš...bila si već u vinogradskoj, tj. dr ti je napisao već koje nalaze trebaš donjeti?

----------


## Marnie

Dodirko hvala! Uf, mislim da će mi biti jaako knap, ako mi ne bude kasnila m sve će biti ok.

----------


## bebica2009

Dodirko, a ti?

Kada startaš?

----------


## nina1

> Godišnji.... završavaju sa transferima 23.12.... a kada počinju raditi neznam....



to je sigurno ?
s kojim zadnjim datumom uzimaju?

----------


## Marina27

Spermiogram smo radili u Petrovoj...
Vrijednosti su   :Sad:  
Moram priznat da ih se bas ne sjecam napamet, ali ti mogu reci da nam je morfologija 11%.
A gdje se obavlja to P&P savjtovaliste kaj se i na to red ceka????

----------


## Marina27

Bila sam kod Tomica i dao nam je cijelu listu pretraga, sad jos cekamo nalaze hormona iz petrove i TSH i TPO s Rebra......joj joj kaj to sve dugo traje.... Vec je prosao cijeli mjesec od kad sam bila kod Tomica...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Marina, dobrodošla! Imala sam i ja ureaplazmu i nakon neuspješnih sumameda i eritromicina, tek ju je doksiciklin uništio - 10 dana terapija. Kad popiješ antibiotik pričekaj 7 dana i ponovi bris. *Najbrže* će ti biti gotov u Mirogojskoj 16, HZZJZ - ako je negativan, nalaz je gotov za 3-4 dana. Svugdje drugdje ćeš čekati 2 tjedna za nalaz.
Ako imaš sve nalaze gotove do 21.d.c.onda se javiš doktoru na pregled - uzv - da vidi ima li cista i ako je tu sve ok, dobit ćeš protokol od 1.dana idućeg ciklusa.
Sretno!

----------


## bebica2009

> A gdje se obavlja to P&P savjtovaliste kaj se i na to red ceka????


http://www.kbsm.hr/ivf/obavijest.htm

----------


## Marina27

Super!!!!!  Hvala Vam jako ste efikasne!!!!  :Kiss:  
Znaci moram se javiti do 21 dc, a kaj ako je kasnije dali te ipak pustaju u postupak?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Puštaju te ako stigneš naručiti menopure, odnosno gonale. To ovisi o ekpeditivnosti tvog soc.ginekologa. Meni je moj nabavio u roku od 4 dana, a kod nekih se i to čeka bezobraznih mjesec dana. Nazovi odmah svog ginekologa i pitaj ga koliko se obično čeka narudžba.

----------


## frka

ne smijes bris ponoviti nakon 7 dana - moze biti lazno negativan. inimalno je 2 tjedna, ali najbolje 3 tjedna nakon antibiotika...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Istina   :Razz:  trebalo bi toliko čekati. A ako je ipak žurba (tako je i meni bilo, na knap da stignem u postupak, pa sam nakon svega 10 dana ponovila bris) pa ne nabrzaka ponovi, i ako je negativan, trebalo bi za mjesec dana ponoviti, da je sigurno da je stvarno negativan.

----------


## Marina27

AuroraBlu dali ti se pojavila kandida, mene sad sora strah da i to ne dobijem jer se ona pojavljuje od antibiotika?
Mislim da idem danas po probiotike za svaki slucaj.  Bolje sprijeciti nego lijeciti... 
Jeste vi vec obavili savjetovaliste?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nije mi se pojavila, ali sam jako pazila: pila sam lactogyn tablete, 1 ujutro i 1 navečer + jogurt svaki dan.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja nisam morala na savjetovalište jer sam se na prvom dogovoru kod Tomića pojavila 15.07.   :Smile:   dakle, 15 dana prije stupanja na snagu novog zakona. Ali piše na stranicama klinike da oni organiziraju 2 puta mjesečno savjetovanje. Pitaj sestre kad dođeš na pregled.

----------


## anaea40

Cure, da li znate kada je gotova beta u endokrinol.lab. u Vinogradskoj? Da li je netko tamo radio betu? Drugo pitanje : da li se postupci u prirodnom ciklusu naplaćuju i da li idu u 6 postupaka preko HZZO-a?

----------


## NinaB

evo me...................

beta 35,4  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
bila sam kod Tomića sva euforična a on meni da to je trudnoća...ova vrijednost je mala ali je poasala za 2 dana i sad cemo vidjeti dali ce se plod razvijati ili ce izumrijeti  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   skoro sam opala na guzicu i izasla van nemogu vjerovati akko mi je lijepu nadu dao  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Morala sam da me netko utijesi i otisla do svoje ginicke, kad mi je vidkjela facu nakon njega je pretrnula ali kad je uzela nalaz bete pocela je skakati od srece ( ipak moju borbu unazad 4 godine vodi samnom ) i rekla akko je to super da je toliko porasla da opet dodem u srijedu i u petak da bi se na ulz mogla vidjeti nasa točkica.........  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## molu

*NinaB* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag da sve bude ok

----------


## bebica2009

NinaB raste ona polako, ali sigurno...saljem vibre da ode na troznamenkastu za dva dana  :Smile:

----------


## sbonetic

*NinaB*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za daljnje pravilno duplanje!

----------


## ninochka28

bok curke evo da vam se i ja pridružim.ja sam do sada bila tri puta na AIH-u u Vinogradskoj, 2X kod dr.Kune i jednom kod dr.Tomića. Sada sam izgubila tri mjeseca skupljajući nove nalaze, naime trebao mi je biti u 10 mj. IVF ali u nalazima mi je pronađena ureaplasma i borba do danas kada sam konačno dobila nalaze i više je nema :D 
Sutra bi trebala ići gore na dogovor ali sad se bojim da je prekasno za ovu godinu jer mi ciklus taman pada negdje oko nove godine  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Da li netko ima iskustva da li naručuju uopće u tom periodu?

----------


## nina1

NinaB za ~~~~~ troznamenkastu

----------


## NinaB

hvala curke...VELIKA....  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  ovaj T me ubio u pojam i dao mi na razmišlajnje a do tada sam plakala od sreća i lebdila do Vinogradske  :D  :D  :D  :D  a od njega od tuge...nemogu vjerovati.......  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Marina27

NinaB drzi se.  Bu se beta u desetorostrucila!!!  :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB draga prvo  :D  :D  :D  za betu
Drugo, doktori su uvijek jako skeptični kad je u pitanju rana trudnoća- tako da te to ne mora mučiti.
A treće, meni su dva ginekologa rekla da se na ultrazvuku može nešto vidjeti tek kad je beta oko 1000 pa mi je malo čudno da ti je ginica rekla da bi se već u petak mogla vidjeti točkica- tako da se ne zabrineš ako se ne bude vidjela... Mislim da je ipak najvažniji pravilan rast bete a sve ostalo polako  :Kiss:  
Ja ipak neću sutra gore nego u srijedu- naime dr. K. me naručio sutra  11 a to mi je usred radnog vremena. Pa sam ga pitala da li mogu doći sutra u 8 ujutro pa je rekao da ipak rađe dođem u srijedu odmah u 8. Molit ću sestre da me uzme prvu obzirom da do posla imam još sat vremena. A ionako imamo samo dogovor. Ne znam šta je spremio za dalje, baš me zanima  :Grin:  
Ostale curke svima  :Kiss:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

NinaB...aj draga samo easy..ne previše euforije, ali sko se duplala onda neki k... valjda vrijedi!!!!  :D

----------


## NinaB

Hvala Gabi, marina, želim bebu puno na riječima utjehe...ja sam naravno i prije njegovih rijeci bila svjesna toga svega ali na koji mi je nacin to reako ajoj  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   nema veze....
Pitanje *jaja* u kojim jedinicama je tebi vadena beta ? dali u IU/L ili?....
meni su rekli da psotoje razne jedinice pa me bas zanima jer ajo je Jajino u ovim mojim jedinicama onda neznam...jer i ona je kao ja vadila i njoj je bilo u pocetku oko 200 ako se ne varam :?  :?  :? 

Znam Gabi...da necu nista vidjeti ali ona se stručno izrazila kao ....( latinski ) da se vidi...
Od danas idem u Vinogradku samo kada je Kuna iako sam dr.T...neizmjerno zahvala jer mi je on radio Aih ali....
hvala......  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## narnija

Draga Nina B ma bravo za tvoju betu ona polako ali sigurno raste ...sve će biti super...vjerojatno ti je implatacija bila negdje 10 dan poslije inseminacije i ako je tako tek poslije implatacije se počinje razvijati Bhcg tako da ti niti ne može biti nešto veća...to je stvarno individualno....mojoj frendici je kasnila menga tri dana i onda je išla vaditi betu i bila joj je 70 i sada ima prekrasnu curicu.....ma ne brini sve pet.....
meni danas spotting baš sam ljuta  :Evil or Very Mad:  odmah znam što slijedi..već sam ga imala prije šest dana...da li vi curke znate zašto mi se nekada javlja nekada ne...da li je to hormonalni disbalans...u zadnje dvije trudnoće sam ga imala od prvog dana...svaki dan dvije tri točkice smeđe ...da poludiš i naravno nije baš slavno završilo....
Nina B da li imaš kakvih simptoma ?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Draga Nina,  :D  :D  :D  ja mislim da je stvarno odlično to što ti je beta u 2 dana narasla skoro 4 puta. Nek samo nastavi tako rasti i sve će nadoknaditi! A nemoj se ljutiti na Tomića, on je samo bio realan i rekao je da se i to može dogoditi, ali ne mora. Valjda je htio da i ti još par dana budeš "rezervirana" prema rezultatu    :Smile:  
Držim fige za još jedan veliki skok u srijedu  :D  :D  :D

----------


## bebica2009

> da li vi curke znate zašto mi se nekada javlja nekada ne...da li je to hormonalni disbalans...u zadnje dvije trudnoće sam ga imala od prvog dana...svaki dan dvije tri točkice smeđe ...da poludiš i naravno nije baš slavno završilo....


Tako i meni nekada ima nekada ne, nekada traje par dana prije, nekada duze. Nemam pojma zbog cega. 
I da, draga Narnija nemoj mi se i ti rastuziti... :Sad: 

Ninochka28 ajd javi bas sta ce ti reci sutra oko tog narucivanja iza N.G.!

----------


## jaja2

Eto opet ja par dana bez interneta.... a kod vas se dešavaju prave drame.
Samo se svi skupa nabildajte sa čeličnim živcima i strpljenjem - jer očito druge nema..... od sveg   :Heart:  vam svima želim ubrzo predivne rezultate (ß). 
AuroraBlu i Narnija---vi ste mi sada posebno u mislima i navijam za obje predivne ß ovaj tjedan   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

A NinaB... tvoj nalaz  sam išćekivala ko svoj.... i   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:  za triplanje ß.... ona se to polako ali sigurno zahuktava .... držim fige da se brzo približi mojoj   :Love:  

A sad da ti odgovorim na pitanje: moja prva ß je bila.... napisati ću ti točno onak kak mi piše na nalazu..... S - beta HCG 345,65 mIU/ml, a za dva dana se i meni utrostručila na 959,99 mIU/ml.  Mene su ti pozvali na prvi UZV tek za tjedan dana (znači drugi ponedjeljak) tak da ti ja još nisam bila na prvom pregledu i naravno paničarim da li je sve OK.  Pusa i izdrži.... ovaj tvoj je sigurno neki ležeran embrić 

 :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

jel zna netko da li mi treba uputnica za sutra ako mu idem odnijeti nove nalaze i da mi kaže kada ću u postupak?
Ej Nina samo polako, sigurno će biti sve u redu,ali evo stvarno mislim da dr.Tomić nije mislio ništa loše. Ja sam jako zadovoljna s njim kao s liječnikom mada realno niti on niti dr.Kuna nisu u našoj koži i mislim da ne razumiju kako je nama i najmanji znak veliko veselje :/

----------


## MAJONI974

> MAJONI974 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  MM definitivno ima smanjenu pokretljivost- a+b 28%, sa brojem nema problema, sad mi je biolog rekao da je spermiogram ok, ne sjajan, ali dovoljno dobar da bi AIH imao smisla. Ja sam nekako navijala za ICSI, jer me kod AIH frustrira mali postotak uspješnosti   ali eto preporučili su AIH u prirodnom ciklusu dok ne dođe novi spermiogram sa VV koji je jučer stigao, a ne znam ga niti pročitati kako treba ( drugačiji je od onih iz Petrove i Vilija), uglavnom dijagnoza ista,a ovdje samo navode koliko ima u kategoriji A i ima ih samo 8%.
> 
> 
> Mi imamo par spermiograma sa VV. To je progresivna pokretljivost, mislim.
> A kako stojite sa morfologijom? Nama je po zadnjem nalazu 0%, a nalaz prije 1%, ma uzas. Broj se nesto popravio i pokretljivost, ali jos uvijek nisko.
> 
> ...



U pravu si, progresivno pokretnih ima 8%, ukupno pokretnih 38%, morph index 20%, a što se tiče broja ima ih 63 milijuna/ ml...Zar nije poželjni morph index 30%? Pitam zato što u dijagnozi piše samo astheno- a ne i terato- zoospermia...

----------


## Zeena

zemske samo da vas   :Love:  na brzaka...

----------


## MAJONI974

Nina, drži se i samo polako   :Heart:  Znam kako je kad liječnici u želji da nas pripreme na moguće znaju biti grubi, ali sigurna sam da je to iz najbolje namjere. Osim toga, netko je lijepo rekao da nas uz najbolju volju nikako ne mogu razumjeti. Kao niti svi drugi ljudi koji kroz to ne prolaze.
Koliko sam shvatila, ti si išla 13. dan ( ako računamo dan kada je rađena inseminacija kao 1.) vaditi betu. Pitam, zato što sam bila na inseminaciji prije šest dana a nemam iskustva  s vađenjem bete, jer mi je prošli put menstruacija došla 12 dana nakon postupka ( nisam pila utrogestane) pa za vađenjem bete nije bilo potrebe.

----------


## arkica

> jel zna netko da li mi treba uputnica za sutra ako mu idem odnijeti nove nalaze i da mi kaže kada ću u postupak?
> Ej Nina samo polako, sigurno će biti sve u redu,ali evo stvarno mislim da dr.Tomić nije mislio ništa loše. Ja sam jako zadovoljna s njim kao s liječnikom mada realno niti on niti dr.Kuna nisu u našoj koži i mislim da ne razumiju kako je nama i najmanji znak veliko veselje :/


Ma i ako triba, sestre će ti reći da im doneseš drugi put!!! Ja u takvim slučajevima nisam nosila uputnicu!!!

----------


## NinaB

hvala vam drage moje  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
jaja hvala na odgovoru...ti imas u drukcijim jedinicama nego ja!!!!!sad mi je kao lakše  :Love:   :Love:  
Ma ja obožavam Tomića ipak nas je on doveo do ovog svega sto nitko do sada nije i ja sam mu vječni dužnik  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:  
Sve je meni jasno da smo mi njima samo brojke...ali ipak barem osmjeh i pola riječi nada i utjehe :/  :/ 
narnija draga moja ti si mi bila neka vodij i sada neka skeptičnost u tvome postu  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  ...
moji znakovi trudnoće jedan broj veće (.)(.) i to je to...niša draugo...
netko je pitao koji dan sam vadila bezu 12 nakon AIH-a nikao prije nemoj draga  :Heart:   :Heart:  
e da dobila sam i ja sada uterice vaginalno :D  :D  :D

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB ti se veseliš utrićima vaginalno  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
meni je to bila jedina sreća nakon negativne bete, izluđivali me

narnija uskoro je tvoj dan D pa evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeeeliku betu

----------


## Marnie

dobro jutro svima  :Smile:  . NinaB samo hrabro, mislim da će sve biti ok ako se ß dupla :D . A dr. T. je uvijek malo rezerviran, mislim da nas on uvijek skulira kada smo u prevelikoj euforiji, jer nas želi spasiti od tuge i prevelikog razočarenja ako nešto ne ispadne doboro. Ipak daje nadu, jer je meni kada sam došla sva ukomirana sa AMH rezultatom 11 i mislila da će reći da je sve gotovo, rekao pa ima tu još rezervi j.s., ma to je sve dobro   :Smile:  .

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ovo mi je novost da BetaHcg mjere u različitim jedinicama  :? 
Meni se jutros u 6h pojavila sukrvica, 7.dpt, sada ništa više. Na poslu sam i svakih pola sata idem na zahod gledati, za poludit... I napetost kao da ću svaki čas procurit...  :shock:

----------


## reny123

NinaB, čestitke!
AuroraBlu, da nije možda implantacija?
Zvala sam sestre vezano uz savjetovanja. S pravnikom su se dogovorili, s psihologom/psihijatrom još nisu. Ne naručuju dok ne dogovore, pa će se oba savjetovanja obavljat odjednom. Za pravnika neće trebat uputnica, za psihologa/psihijatra još ne znaju.
Javljajte kad nešto saznate.

----------


## jaja2

Dobro jutreko cure   :Love:  

AuroraBlu to MORA biti implantacijsko krvarenje, mora i mora.... no onda po tome bi bilo dobro da ß vadiš tek u ponedjeljak ili????  Kaj ti misliš?

Ninuška vjeruj mi da znam kak ti je bilo nakon doktorovog komentara, ak se sjećaš slično je i skomentirala moja soc. gin. ... ja onak sva naivna, jer se ne mogu šćekati drugog dana kad budu u Vinogradskoj radili, nazovem nju, a ona meni da tu još može biti svašta..... umjesto da mi doprinese ovome  :D  :D  :D doprinijela je ovome  :?  :?  :?  :?  :? i tak na kvadrat....ma bumo mi njima pokazale   :Wink:   :Wink:  

A Gabica 

 :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:  kak si ti meni????

----------


## narnija

drage moje...hvala na vibrama ...poludit ću do četvrtka uopće ne mogu spavati po noći od razmišljanja...Aururra to ti je sigurno implatacija he..he.. i ja sam se uvjerila da mi je spotting od implatacije ...a to što ga svaki mjesec dobijem prije menge nema veze.....  :Razz:   vibram svima za sve što čekaju...za sve što se treba poduplati ....za sve što se treba transferirati itd....pusa  :Heart:

----------


## NinaB

hello....
gabica da veselim se utericima prvo jer su tako efikasnije, drugo i najbitniji razlog veselja je da ne hodam ko zombi jer jako omamljuju. Zo mi je i T jucer rekao evo oslobadam Vas zombia i pospanosti stavljajte ih vaginalno  :D  :D  :D 
Hvala cure za vibre i duplanje narnija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

da i ja nisam znala da ima razlicite vrijednosti bete zato sam jucer i jaju pitala...meni su vadili u IU/L i mlIU/L...tako da kada sam ja bila dobila nalaz ja sam mislila da je naravno negativan   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## jaja2

Čekaj, po tome ti sad imaš ß 350,40....ak sam ja dobro shvatila? 




> hello....
> gabica da veselim se utericima prvo jer su tako efikasnije, drugo i najbitniji razlog veselja je da ne hodam ko zombi jer jako omamljuju. Zo mi je i T jucer rekao evo oslobadam Vas zombia i pospanosti stavljajte ih vaginalno  :D  :D  :D 
> Hvala cure za vibre i duplanje narnija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> da i ja nisam znala da ima razlicite vrijednosti bete zato sam jucer i jaju pitala...meni su vadili u IU/L i mlIU/L...tako da kada sam ja bila dobila nalaz ja sam mislila da je naravno negativan

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nina*, a da ti sutra izvadiš krv i negdje drugdje, npr.Vinogradskoj - čisto zato jer je ljepše vidjeti veliku znamenku.   :Smile:   Sad znam da nikad neću ići u Sunce vadit krv   :Laughing:  

*Jaja* da, sigurna sam i ja da je bilo implantacijsko... hm, unatoč tome što mi je transfer bio 5.dan od punkcije. Oni su sad stari, dakle, 5+7=12 dana... a možda je koji otpao...

----------


## bebica2009

*Narnija*, ma prezivjeti ces do cetvrtka, draga, ali isto, molim da mi budes skulirana, pa kad bude plus bit ćemo još, još, još :D :D :D . 
I za tebe *AuroraBlu* ovo vrijedi! Jasno, curke!?!?!?  :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Čekaj, po tome ti sad imaš ß 350,40....ak sam ja dobro shvatila?



Ajme! Pa ako je tako onda T.uopće nije ni shvatio da se radi o drugim mjerama  :D 
Nina, jupiiii!!!!

----------


## nina1

> A dr. T. je uvijek malo rezerviran, mislim da nas on uvijek skulira kada smo u prevelikoj euforiji, jer nas želi spasiti od tuge i prevelikog razočarenja ako nešto ne ispadne doboro.


potpisujem

----------


## Gabi25

Ovo i ja prvi put čujem da se mjeri u različitim jedinicama :? 
Možda i za mene još ima nade  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Ja još nisam procurila

AuroraBlu to stvarno može biti implantacijsko~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
jaja dobro sam ja, već sam se pomirila sa daljnim pohođenjem Vinogradske  :Laughing:  

Svima  :Kiss:

----------


## jaja2

Narnija....ono tvoje je isto bilo implantacijsko i ti si trudna.....možda pomogne, znaš onako kak si ti meni   :Smile:   :Smile:  Evo ti   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  za tvoju ß u četvrtak.

A Gabi da ih probaš žicati za slijedeći stimulirani?

Ujedno pozdrav mojoj Varaždinki   :Kiss:  (daj nas malo podsjeti u kojoj si ti fazi?)

----------


## Gabi25

jaja ma ja bi sad odmah u stimulirani najrađe ali ne stignem naručiti pikice pa ću se dogovoriti sa dr. da sad idemo u prirodnjak još jedan i onda iza nove godine u stimulirani

----------


## nina1

pozdrav sugrađanko , mislila sam da se nećeš više družiti s nama sad kad si trudnica  8) 
ja sam u fazi gubljenja ono malo živaca što mi je ostalo 
u 11 mj odgodili stimulirani radi ciste a u 12 najvjerojatnije neću uspasti radi godišnjih   :Sad:

----------


## jaja2

> jaja ma ja bi sad odmah u stimulirani najrađe ali ne stignem naručiti pikice pa ću se dogovoriti sa dr. da sad idemo u prirodnjak još jedan i onda iza nove godine u stimulirani


Ma super...dobar ti je plan.... a i 12. mjesec je uvijek čaroban.... kad bi bar dobila jednog malog   :Saint:  pod bor..... budem i ja žicala u božićnim željama za to   :Wink:

----------


## nina1

upravo sam zvala vinogradsku 

uzimaju zadnje u postupak s 04.-05.12.2009. 
cure koje dobijate m kasnije da znate na čemu ste 

ja ću najvjerojatnije i ovaj mjesec izvisiti     :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## jaja2

> pozdrav sugrađanko , mislila sam da se nećeš više družiti s nama sad kad si trudnica  8) 
> ja sam u fazi gubljenja ono malo živaca što mi je ostalo 
> u 11 mj odgodili stimulirani radi ciste a u 12 najvjerojatnije neću uspasti radi godišnjih


Joj grozno... kak si to mogla pomisliti   :Mad:  ...samo ne bi htjela previše stršati radi vas ostalih sa" pogrešnim" rezultatima   :Sad:  ... no vjeruj mi da imam i ja svoje brige... jer strahovi nisu nestali, samo su se promijenili   :Sad:  

A baš mi je žao zbog tvoje situacije.... no usredotoči se na ono što možeš mijenjati, ti se fino oporavi i pripremi svoje tijelo na slijedeći postupak - tak da bude dobitan   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## nina1

jaja2   :Love:

----------


## NinaB

jaja pa tako si i ja tumacim da je to 354 neznam zna li netko????? Cujte da idem danas vaditi krv pa sutra i u petak ko narkomanka bi bila vec sam sada   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Al dali ste mi za razmiljati jer netko zna za one Epruveta? kakvi su? Jel ima koji loboratorij osim Brayera za takvo hitno vadenje krvi? 

vibra svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

A zašto ne odeš na uputnicu negdje? Breyer ima, mislim, ove veće znamenke   :Smile:

----------


## jaja2

Ako sam ja imala zadnju ß (15dpt) --- 959,99 mIU/mL
                                      a ti imaš --- 35,4 IU/L
meni je to logičan zaključak (čekaj dok se netko javi pa nam veli da baljezgamo                                 :Laughing:  )

No ja sam ß vadila na uputnicu u OB Varaždin, u biokemijskom laboratoriju i nalazi su mi bili gotovi iza 15 h (no uvijek je to ranije).

A da nazoveš stručnjake, pa da provjeriš? Npr. Sunce - već te sigurno poznaju   :Smile:

----------


## arkica

> Ako sam ja imala zadnju ß (15dpt) --- 959,99 mIU/mL
>                                       a ti imaš --- 35,4 IU/L
> meni je to logičan zaključak (čekaj dok se netko javi pa nam veli da baljezgamo                                 )
> 
> No ja sam ß vadila na uputnicu u OB Varaždin, u biokemijskom laboratoriju i nalazi su mi bili gotovi iza 15 h (no uvijek je to ranije).
> 
> A da nazoveš stručnjake, pa da provjeriš? Npr. Sunce - već te sigurno poznaju


Cure,
mislim da su to iste mjerne jedinice mIU/mL=IU/L (samo se m i m s obje strane razlomka križaju)!!! 


Svako tijelo je drukčije i da ne treba se uspoređivati s drugima. Smiri se i beta će se duplati;   :Smile:  . Šaljem pozitivne vibre.....

----------


## jaja2

Arkica   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  znala sam da se bu netko javio i napisao da baljezgamo!

----------


## jaja2

NinaB čula se ja sa svojim frendicama koje su te branše i one vele da je Arkica u pravu, da iznos mora biti isti jer je mIU/mL=IU/L.

Oko toga se više nemoj opterećivati...sad se  obje možemo početi opterećivati oko daljnjih stvari   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## NinaB

ovo mi bas i nije utjesno sto ste napisale....ovo moje je kao jedna velika NULA O nasprem jajinog  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Sad:  ....jel zna netko za neki laboratorij u centru Zagreb koji ima normalne vrijednosti????

hvala   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## anaea40

Nina B, a zašto ne odeš na uputnicu u endokrinološki lab. u Vinogradskoj, nalaz gotov u 13 h i možeš odmah otić k dr.Kuni pokazati.
AuroraBlue meni je danas 11 dpt (3 dan transfer) i od jučer imam spoting-(nešto zamrljano zajedno s Utrićima), ali nemam druge nikakve simptome, sutra vadim betu. Ne nadam se ničem, kad sam bila trudna u V mj o.g.  nekako sam imala taj osjećaj i nije bilo spotinga.

----------


## NinaB

odmah sam isla istrazivati i nije istina da je isto u ml IU/L i IU/L  u ml je obradena krv a u Iu/L je kao koncentrat koji se nicim ne miješa pravo stanje je vidljivo kroz IU/L jer na to dr i preracunavanju kada ime se donese nalaz u mlIU/ml L tjedni se vide itd.....

Zvala dva laboratorija jedan B i drugi neki privatni...sad mi lakse....

ako oni mene lazu ja Vas  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## arkica

> odmah sam isla istrazivati i nije istina da je isto u ml IU/L i IU/L  u ml je obradena krv a u Iu/L je kao koncentrat koji se nicim ne miješa pravo stanje je vidljivo kroz IU/L jer na to dr i preracunavanju kada ime se donese nalaz u mlIU/ml L tjedni se vide itd.....
> 
> Zvala dva laboratorija jedan B i drugi neki privatni...sad mi lakse....
> 
> ako oni mene lazu ja Vas


NinaB,
sorry, ja sam inženjerka pa mi je to bilo logično, ali čim su ti ljudi u labosima tako rekli onda je to to!!!

----------


## ninochka28

evo još jedna informacija, danas sam bila gore na dogovoru kod dr.Tomića i sada u 12 mj. idem na prirodni IVF a onda ništa do 2 mj. jer su oni na godišnjem do 11.01.
Ima li netko ko mi malo može objasniti taj prirodni IVF, malo me buni jer mi je sestra rekla danas da mi ne smije doći do ovulacije :? ja sam uvijek nekak mislila da je u tome poanta?   :Laughing:

----------


## Gabi25

ninochka da li idete u čisti prirodni nez ikakve stimulacije ili sa klomifenom? 
radi se o tome da u čistom prirodnom imaš jedan folikul i ne smije doći do ovulacije prije punkcije jer ti onda nemaju šta ispunktirati. dolazit ćeš na folikulometrije i dr će pratiti rast tog jedng folikula te kada dostigne određenu veličinu dobit ćeš štopericu za sazrijevanje folikula i nakon 36 sati je punkcija.
Ne znam da li sam dobro objasnila, ako ti nešto nije jasno pitaj  :Smile:

----------


## jaja2

> evo još jedna informacija, danas sam bila gore na dogovoru kod dr.Tomića i sada u 12 mj. idem na prirodni IVF a onda ništa do 2 mj. jer su oni na godišnjem do 11.01.
> Ima li netko ko mi malo može objasniti taj prirodni IVF, malo me buni jer mi je sestra rekla danas da mi ne smije doći do ovulacije :? ja sam uvijek nekak mislila da je u tome poanta?


Evo ja bila na jednom.... pa naravno da ti ne smije doći do ovulacije, jer to onda znači da je pobjegla jajna stanica i da nemaju s čim raditi IVF. Nego oni ti po folikulometriji mjere folikul i po tome predvide kad bi moglo doći do aspiracije j.s. kako bi je mogli oploditi. 

A NinaB to je sve u redu što si ti napisala, no daj se vrati gore da vidiš o čemu sam ja govorila.... pozorno pogledaj vrijednosti i onda usporedi sa ovim što si ti napisala...čuj moguće da sam ja nekaj krivo skontala....ma ja sam ti isto sva u oblacima   :Smile:   A za tebe je bitno da tvoja ß raste i nemoj je uspoređivati sa mojom   :Kiss:

----------


## ninochka28

jesi hvala ti, idemo na potpuno čisti, znači bez klomifena  :Sad:  
malo sam skeptična prema tome, izgleda mi kao prilično nemoguče da dobro ispadne :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## arkica

> evo još jedna informacija, danas sam bila gore na dogovoru kod dr.Tomića i sada u 12 mj. idem na prirodni IVF a onda ništa do 2 mj. jer su oni na godišnjem do 11.01.
> Ima li netko ko mi malo može objasniti taj prirodni IVF, malo me buni jer mi je sestra rekla danas da mi ne smije doći do ovulacije :? ja sam uvijek nekak mislila da je u tome poanta?


ninochka28, 
i ja sam danas bila gore (u crnoj haljini; s mužem); i ja imam prirodni IVF ovaj mjesec;   :Smile:  

Koji ti je danas dan? 

Doktori će ti pratiti rast folikula i onda ćeš u jednom trenutku (cca 2 dana prije ovulacije/aspiracija jajnika) dobiti štopericu koja će ti "štopati" ovulaciju.....

----------


## ninochka28

arkica ti si taman prije mene bila, a što si ti radila, ja sam mislila da si ti išla danas na inseminaciju?
Ma ja čekam tek da dobim pa onda 9 dan na UZV

----------


## NinaB

jaja arkica  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:  
jaja ma en usporedujem se sa tobom nego mi je bilo cudno zato sam te ako se sjecas molila da mi sa nalaza procitas jedinice koje su bila razlicite od mojih.....sve 5 ja evo vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

za tvoje 5* bete......  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## arkica

> arkica ti si taman prije mene bila, a što si ti radila, ja sam mislila da si ti išla danas na inseminaciju?
> Ma ja čekam tek da dobim pa onda 9 dan na UZV


Ja sam bila na folikulometriji. Danas mi je 12 dan ciklusa pa smo u očekivanju VELIKOG FOLIKULA....

----------


## arkica

> jesi hvala ti, idemo na potpuno čisti, znači bez klomifena  
> malo sam skeptična prema tome, izgleda mi kao prilično nemoguče da dobro ispadne :?  :?  :?  :?


Iskreno i ja sam skeptična, ali bitno je da se nešto događa; zar ne?

----------


## ninochka28

ma istina...meni treba biti početkom drugog stimulirani pa ću ga barem lakše dočekati  :D 
ajd možda se dogodi i nama čudo pa uspije i ovako  :Wink:

----------


## Marnie

> jesi hvala ti, idemo na potpuno čisti, znači bez klomifena  
> malo sam skeptična prema tome, izgleda mi kao prilično nemoguče da dobro ispadne :?  :?  :?  :?


Ninochka28 ništa se ti ne brini, prirodni IVF je sasvim uobičajena stvari i dr. T. je čak ekspert za prirodnjake. Ja sam zbog svoje situacije do sada imala samo prirodne IVF-ove i u potpisu možeš vidjeti da sam sva 4 puta došla do ET. Prirodnjak je malo rizičniji, jer ti može pobjeći js ako dođe do ovulacije prije dogovorenog termina za IVF, ali i može sve proći ok  :Smile:  .

----------


## ninochka28

pozitiva i nema mi druge :D  :D

----------


## ninochka28

arkica kad moraš ponovo na uzv?
ajd baš me zanima kak bu ...nadam se da ćeš me moći razveselit nekom dobrom vješću :D  :D  :D

----------


## Gabi25

Curke jel koja sutra gore??
Ja ću se nacrtati prije 8 da budem prva na redu  :Grin:  

i ja sam čula da je dr.T stručnjak za prirodnjake  :Smile:

----------


## arkica

> arkica kad moraš ponovo na uzv?
> ajd baš me zanima kak bu ...nadam se da ćeš me moći razveselit nekom dobrom vješću :D  :D  :D


...u četvrtak; javim;   :Smile:  !!!

----------


## arkica

> pozitiva i nema mi druge :D  :D


Pozitiva!!!!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## narnija

curke ja ne mogu vjerovati da ako mi sada beta bude negativna i dođem slijedeći tjedan na kontrolu da ću morati pauzirati do 2 mjeseca zato što su oni dva tjedna na GO. Nisam skužila ono da primaju u postupak do 4.-5. 12. da li mi koji slijedeći tjedan dobijemo mengu  i dođemo na kontrolu bar uđemo u još jedan u 12-tom mjesecu. šmrc...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Narnija*, vibrala sam ti na pogrešnom forumu jutos. Evo sada i ovdje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :D  :D  :D  :D  :D
Kad vadiš betu?

----------


## ninochka28

A gledaj ja idem u prirodni u 12 mj. treba mi doći menga negdje krajem tjedna tako da izgleda da ipak možda stigneš i u 12 mj. i stignemo za Božić ostati trudne i veselit se kak spada :D  :D  :D

----------


## AuroraBlu

Narnija, mislim da nisi u frci za sljedeći postupak. Jer ako do kraja sljedećeg tjedna ne dobiješ m,  :D  :D  :D  :D  nećeš je ni dobit idućih 9 mjeseci!

----------


## bebica2009

> Narnija, mislim da nisi u frci za sljedeći postupak. Jer ako do kraja sljedećeg tjedna ne dobiješ m,  :D  :D  :D  :D  nećeš je ni dobit idućih 9 mjeseci!


Evo ti odgovora, Narnija!  :D

----------


## narnija

ma daaa baš vas briga ...vi ste uvjerene da sam ja trudna ....kao i ja da ste vi....a ja već u drugom postupku..  :Wink:   curke nemam simptoma i zato se ne nadam ...inaće mi je znalo odmah biti mučnina..slinjenje...metalni okus...sada samo cicke bole već tjedan dana od utrića...temperatura 36.3. bezveze ........ali trudna sam naravno ako vi kažete   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## bebica2009

Draga moja   :Smile:  

ej nadam se da cu i ja dobiti mengu do 5.12.
A ti, ako ne bude +, onda ces svakako dobiti do tog datuma, jel'?

----------


## ninochka28

veća vjerojatnost da si trudna ako nemaš simptoma nego ako ih imaš brdo, vjeruj uvijek je to pozitivan znak, ako nemaš simptoma ziher si trudna  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

narnija pa primit će u postupak sve koje dobiju mengu do najkasnije 4. ili 5.12. Pa ti bi u to trebala upasti ako u četvrtak vadiš betu...
Ali ja mislim da ne moraš razbijati glavu sa time- jer si ti naša trudnica  :Heart:

----------


## nina1

> Nisam skužila ono da primaju u postupak do 4.-5. 12. da li mi koji slijedeći tjedan dobijemo mengu  i dođemo na kontrolu bar uđemo u još jedan u 12-tom mjesecu. šmrc...


ako ti 1 dc pada do 5.12.2009. ulaziš u postupak a ako ti 1dc pada nakon 05.12.2009. ništa od postupka ....

a ako su godišnji do 11.01. onda do 02/10 ne mogu u postupak 
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Gabi25

nina1 baš mi je žao  :Sad:   stvarno te krenulo ove jeseni  :Sad:  
zaboravila sam reći da sam ja konačno procurila, već sam se zabrinula- u subotu sam prestala s utrićima pa sam već bila  :? 

mislim da ćemo sve morati pauzirati barem 1 mjesec zbog ovih praznika  :Sad:   gledajmo to s vedrije strane-barem ćemo se moći napiti za novu godinu  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Marnie

Gabi25  :Laughing:  . I kod mene se može dogoditi slična stvar, jer baš moram dobiti m. 06.12. tako da se sad molim da dobijem malo ranije, ali naravno kak to već ide vjerojatno će kasniti  :Evil or Very Mad:  . Ipak ću ja njih zvati ako dobijem 6. možda me ipak prime da mi ne propadne 2 mjeseca zgob jednog dana.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, nemojte unaprijed :shock:  :shock:  :shock: . Korak po korak, udahnite... prvo ćemo čekati da vidimo je li koja trudna. Kad taj dio riješimo vidjet ćemo što nam predstoji dalje.   :Heart:  
(to vam kaže žena na rubu živčanog sloma radi te glupe sukrvice... jedva čekam da dođem doma s posla i da se nadrogiram normabelima)

----------


## bebica2009

> zaboravila sam reći da sam ja konačno procurila, već sam se zabrinula- u subotu sam prestala s utrićima pa sam već bila  :? 
> 
> mislim da ćemo sve morati pauzirati barem 1 mjesec zbog ovih praznika   gledajmo to s vedrije strane-barem ćemo se moći napiti za novu godinu


Pa, Gabi25 ako si procurila zasto mislis pauzirati?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ej drage moje...
Vidim ja svašta nešto se događa ovdje...
*Narnija*....daj se curo sredi...T si i prihvati to!  :Kiss: 
Svim novim curama dobrodošlica  :D 
Neka mi gužva pa samo čitam a niš pametno ne pišem...
Ko pokvarena ploča sam za petak...ima tko da zna da je gore tada???
Malo me frka, grlo me boli..aaaaaaaaaa   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Gabi...znaš da je nekad pijanka poticaj na prirodnjake   :Grin:  ...tako da je ok za pauzu....ja sam bar naučila da ne vrijedi forzati previše, nekako ne uspijemo nadoći toliko brzo koliko bi trebali...
Što se tiče full prirodnjaka...baš me zanima hoće li me uzeti u obzir...a tama sam za onu skupino-procuriti ili ne do 5.12.-pitanje je sad!!! Ja u prirodnom ciklusu ponekad imala 2 vodeća folikula, pa...ne bi bilo loše zavrtiti jedan prirodni...

----------


## zedra

hej cure!
Evo da se i ja javim s obzirom da vas pratim jako dugo....i strepim zajedno s vama....
ocekujem prvi AIH u Vinog, danas 11 DC...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*zedra*...pozdrav!!! 
Ja sam ex plavuša (druge nek mi ne zamjere)..jel to ideš u ovom ciklusu ili čekaš slijedeći?? Kakva su tvoja iskustva sa liječnicima gore?

----------


## Gabi25

bebice ne pauziram ovaj mjesec, danas sam dobila i idem u postupak ali će sljedeća m doći za Božić (a možda i neće  :Grin:  ) pa ću taj mjesec sigurno pauzirati. Pa onda krajem prvog u nove pobjede :D 

AuroraBlu mene je ovaj neuspjeh spustio jako na zemlju tako da sad već računam da će mi trebati nekoliko pokušaja da uspijemo... Tebi u svakom slučaju držim fige da je krvarenje implantacijsko~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Gabi   :Naklon:

----------


## ninochka28

Gabi25 treba misliti pozitivno i vjerovati da može uspjet, mislim da je najgori prvi neuspjeh jer su i najveća očekivanja  :Sad:  
Samo treba imati strpljenja i ne gubiti nadu i sve će se dogoditi u pravom trenutku  :Love:  
sada sam zvučala ko svi moji prijatelji koji me svaki put tješe istim rječima kad ja plačem  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## zedra

zelimo_bebu, već sam u postupku...
klomifen 5-9 DC, po 2 tbl.
od jucer Estrofem 3x1 tbl. radi tankog endometrija...
upoznala prof. Kunu, sve najbolje o njemu...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

zedra..koliko ti dug ciklus? Ti bi skoro mogla na svoj AIHić ha?

----------


## bebica2009

> ... ali će sljedeća m doći za Božić (a možda i neće  )




...zbog toga sam i pitala  :Smile:

----------


## zedra

inace oko 35 dana...
danas folikuli 12, 11, 11 mm...i još manjih...endometrij 6.2 mm
ovaj tjedan bi trebalo biti..nadam se.. :D

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ovo dobro zvuči...  :Smile:  ...vidimo se onda možda   :Wink:

----------


## zedra

super...u dvoje smo jaci..ili u cetvero...  :Laughing:

----------


## NinaB

i ja sam s vama mene ste vec otpisale  :Love:   :Grin:  .....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

U petak?   :Grin:

----------


## Zeena

sad kad sam vas sve uspjela procitati da vam posaljem malo carobnih vibri za sve vas cekalice svega... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
gabi, ajde dobro da si procurila, sad idemo dalje...   :Love:   :Love:  
ninaB, cestitam na beti i neka i dalje raste ko luda...  :D 

eto mi jos cekamo samo moje nalaze hormona... pitala sam danas i nisu jos gotovi (vadila sam 6.11)   :Sad:  
mm mi je obavio novi s-gram... i ja sretna, poboljsanje je veeeliko! od pocetnih 5% brzica smo dosli do 16%  :D  a onih sporica od 9% do 22%, cak se i morfologija poboljsala sa 7% na 11%. samo je dijagnoza i dalje ista...   :Grin:  
i da, on citao da folna i cink u kominaciji cuda rade pa ce se sad kljukat i tableticama... a kad sam mu ja to predlagala odmahivao rukom...   :Rolling Eyes:  
do sad je bio samo na maticnoj mlijeci. 

sto mislite jel ako nazovem bolnicu i pitam da me naruce za cca tjedan dana kad bi svi nalazi trebali biti tu? ili sam opet prevec optimisticna? jer ja bi trebala dobiti 1.12, pa da mozda upadnemo na bu...   :Embarassed:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Dosta često se čudim čekanju vaših nalaza....znam da je ZG velik, ali čovječe za neke nalaze tipa hormona štitne ili spolne hormone-mjesec dana  :?  :? 
Nemoguće da sve ide u jedan lab ili da su toliko velike gužve...jer ionako rade na uzorcima vjerojatno odmah...a nalaz za 30 dana...
Ok, ja sam iz male sredine, ali nikada više od 3 dana nisam čekala nalaz hormona...zato vam se divim na strpljenju...  :Love:

----------


## Zeena

zelimo_bebu tako mi zenska kaze... ja sam sve u petrovoj radila, a posto se kod njih ne narucuje pa je guzva...  :/  
a iskreno bilo mi je malo previse dati preko 1000 kn za to kad vec imam uputnicu... a u Vinogradskoj sam se mogla naruciti za 30.12...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

ma kužm ja tebe...ne kažem ja ništa za pacijente..nego inače...čekanje mjesec dana da netko očita nalaze...ne čudim se onda kad se zabune pa daju krivi...  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Bila sma ja u Petrovoj i vidjela koja je gužveljača...ali mi opet nije jasno...

----------


## Zeena

ja ostala sokirana... jer sam dan ranije zvala pa su mi rekli ma tjedan dana se ceka...  :shock: a kad meni zenska nakon vadenja krvi veli 1.12.   :Crying or Very sad:  

ma iskreno mene nista vise ne cudi kaj se zdravstva tice... ja zadovoljna ako su ljubazni prema meni...   :Rolling Eyes:   a i to cesto ne dozivim...

----------


## jaja2

Hej cure.... samo vam podnosim izvještaj...naime ja par dana imam glupe bolove oko području maternice, mokraćnog mjehura (pa pomislila da nisam možda pokupila kakvu upalu), stoga nazovem ja danas svoju soc. ginekologicu i dogovorim za pregled.... e sad dalje slijedi.... napravljen mi je UZV i vidi se jedna gestacijska vrećica cca 7,5 mm, ali nije sigurna da vidi žumanjčanu....i krene ona mene "tješiti" ...."da vidi se da tu nešto ima, no morate biti svjesni da to ne mora ništa značiti, da se tu čak ne mora razviti plod, još je prerano..." (a ona me pozvala na pregled)   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  
I da, veli da imam povećane jajnike i da imam slobodne tekućine oko maternice da su mi od tud bolovi, da to nije ništa zabrinjavajuće... i opet   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  
Budući da je ona slično tako i mene "tješila" za ß.... molim vas da mi netko pomogne kaj da mislim....please, enybody   :Sad:

----------


## zedra

jaja2, pa koji je tebi dan nakon transfera?? pa zar nije prerano da se vidi?? pa jel uopće moguće da se već vidi?? svašta....

----------


## jaja2

Zedra... danas mi je 19 dpt.

----------


## narnija

Ma Jaja pošalji ti tu doktoricu u rodni kraj...pa kako ti to može reći...beta super savršeno i sve pet....nemoj se brinuti ....
.a curke što ste me uhvatile tješiti i uvjeravati da sam trudna ...pa svaka vam čast ......sada mi je lakše čekati četvrtak jer ste mi utuvile pozitivnu betu u glavicu  :Kiss:  
NinaB sutra odmah prvo nama javi rezultat bete jer ja svaki puta kada ju ti vadiš visim na kompu svakih pet minuta ...
..želimo bebu baš me zanima na kojeg češ doktora naletiti...ali  ustvari svejedno je....
.aurora je isto trudna kao i ja i ima implatacijsko kao i ja da se zna.....
pusa svima velllllika  :Saint:

----------


## Zeena

jaja2, nemoj se nista brinuti... to je sve najnormalnije da se i ne vidi... a doktori ko doktori... uvijek nas pokusavaju spustiti na zemlju valjda da se previse ne razocaramo...  :/  a pritom nas nazalost samo zabrinu...   :Love:

----------


## bony

> Zedra... danas mi je 19 dpt.


nema šanse da ti je danas mogla nešto vidjet,meni je danas 21dpt i dr mi je na svom svemirskom uzv vidio plod 2,4mm i srceko ,kasnije sam isla svom primarnom ginu po uputnice i on se čudom čudio kako mi se plod vec vidi u 5+2tj.
Nemaju ti oni dobre ultrazvuke i zato ne brini,još je jako rano  :Love:

----------


## NinaB

jajica moja  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   znam kako ti je jer sam i sama slično dozivjela jucer ali samo rijećima od T...tako da...ne razumijem uopce dr. do sada su me svi podupirali i isli na ruku a sada kada je MOŽDA došlo do toga...ni jedne rijeći utjehe  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  osim moje giničke  :Love:   :Love:  
koja je skakala od sreće kada je prva beta bila pozitivna a ja na stolcu i gledam u nju jer sam uvjerena da nije nista  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Ja ubuduće kada idem u Vinogradsku idem kod Kune i kod mikog drugog  :Saint:   :Saint:  ...
Jaja sta se ti brines pogledaj moju betu a pogledaj svoju meni je danas 15 dpt i kada su mi u drugome laboratoriju racunali onaj moj Iu/L u mIU/L ispada manje od 100 ne smrdi mi na dobro bojim se da nije biokemijska  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  ...dali se ona moze kako otkriti prije???

hvala curke

----------


## ninochka28

Ej zeena samo da ti kažem da sam  i ja hormone vadila u petrovoj i rekla mi je da će biti gotovi za mjesec dana međutim nakon dva tjedna sam išla vadit krv za nešto drugo i bezveze pitala da li su možda gotovi nalazi i bili su tako da si provjeriš jer ti oni tak samo kažu da se čeka a bude prije gotovo :/

----------


## kate32

jaja niš se ne brini, prerano ti je da bi se išta vidjelo. Meni je doktor kada sam mu javila betu rekao da dođem tek 6 tj na pregled, jer sve prije toga je prerano tako da se ne brineš. I mene je isto boljelo kao i tebe i to ti je od povećanih jajnika i slobodne tekućine. Joj kako me živcira to što se ne možemo opustiti u trudnoći, a toliko je čekale...Bude draga to sve ok.

----------


## NinaB

narnijica draga hvala ti idem sutra prije 7 h ujutro pa javim oko 9 h rezultate mi pošalju mailom....hvala draga a imam feling da si i ti među nama  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zeena

ninochka28, hvala... ma bila sam ja danas pitat, pa jos nisu... budem se jos recimo u petak zaletila...   :Laughing:  
i jos jedna stvar zenske... nema negativnih misli, samo pozitiva... i sve ce biti dobro...   :Love:

----------


## jaja2

Ovolko mi je  :Heart:   od vas....sve vas ljubim   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   neću vas pobrojavati da koju ne izostavim.

Vjerujem da vaše vibre, želje i ostalo, kako je pomoglo mojoj ß, tako će pomoći i mojoj mrvici   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:  

Ajojjjj ti strahovi, kad li će nestati??????   :Mad:  

NinaB   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  za triplanje ß sutra u svim mogućim mjernim jedinicama   :Smile:  

Narnija i AuroraBlu, već je vrijeme da i vi promijenite strahove, da budu bliži mojima   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Zeena

jaja, sad cu te opet utjesiti...   :Laughing:   strahovi ne nestaju... samo se pojavljuju u drugim oblicima... prvo trudnoca, pa porod, pa to malo bice koje nam je sve na svijetu...  8)

----------


## NinaB

pozdrav...evo moj nalaz upravo stigao u utorak bio 35,3 danas 57,1...dali da me brine sto se nije duplao ili? mislim da sam sada luđa nego kada sam ju cekala za vaditi...... 8)

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nina*, super jake ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju betu!!!

Jaja, iskreno mislim da te bezveze isprepadala tvoja ginićka. Beta ti je fenomenalna i rano je da se još vidi nešto na socijalnom uzv. Uzmi normabel i opusti se... 
Ja vam mogu reći da sam jučer popila 2 normabela kad sam došla s posla doma i da je bilo puno manje sukrvice, Jutros, nema više napetosti i nadustosti ali je sukrvica i dalje tu. Nije to ništa jako, imam onaj mali dnevni uložak (radi utrogestana i inače). Negdje sam pročitala da 2-3 dana sukrvice nije strašno tak da se nadam da mi neće trajati dulje od sutra.

Sve curice koje se spremaju na akcije do 4.12. - puuuuno, puuuno sreće!!!  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nina, vibramo dalje za petak! Ovo iščekivanje i odgađanje je nešto najgore, ali drži se!* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* Nastoji se opustiti...   :Heart:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Jutro cure...
*NinaB*...samo ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ jer ne znam kako beta treba ići da bude sve kako treba...  :Embarassed:  
*Jaja2*...moja frendica je isto T koliko i ti i isto tako ima free tekućine, povećani jajnici i sve ostalo, ali to je normalno od stimulacije bilo kakve...ne se sekirat od svakakvih nestručnih ginića...pa kad ih stvarno ima za popizdit...evo recimo moja dr. op. prakse: Vama je sve od stresa-i mokrenje krvi ponekad, povišeni hormoni, PCOS...  :Laughing:  ...nasmije me do suza uvijek i razpiz..pa sam ju odlučila napokon promjeniti...a primarijus je ona kao!
*AuroraBlu*... 


> Negdje sam pročitala da 2-3 dana sukrvice nije strašno tak da se nadam da mi neće trajati dulje od sutra.


-slažem se!  
*narnija*...vjeruj mi da mi je svejedno kod koga ću dopasti, samo da upadnem u shemu..i meni nije forca da upadnem ove godine u postupak, tj. do 5.12. jer mi možda učeti novi posao koji će biti manje stresan i bolji...a taman ne sve treba odigravati oko 5.12.   :Evil or Very Mad:  
*Zeena*...s tobom se slažem 1000% za strahove! Naši nikada neće nestati, pogotovo u trudnoći-a i nekad se nađem da što više čitam i znam-to se više sekiram...pa..
Ostali komadi...  :Love:

----------


## NinaB

hvla curke lakše mi je odmah  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## bebica2009

Draga *NinaB*, joj ne znam sta bih ti rekla osim drži se, mala!!! Mislim da je ova neizvjesnost stvarno grozna situacija, pogotovo sada kada bi trebala biti sretna, opuštena  i uzivati u ovim prvim danima! 

Svejedno se nadam najboljem ishodu. Necu ti govoriti kako i šta trebaš, svako zna najbolje za sebe, ali evo, pokusaj što smirenije dočekati potvrdu   :Heart:

----------


## jaja2

NinaB   :Love:  ja se stvarno nadam da si na Normabelima, ovo tvoje je više nego igra živaca   :Love:  Pa mene je u prvi moment razveselilo što ti ß ipak raste, no da li si koga zvala?

----------


## NinaB

jaja razveselio me barem tvoj novi potpis TRUDNA juhuuuuu :D  :D  :D  :D 
jesam zvala sam Kunu i za njego je to ok ali cekati naravno...opet petak i tako svaka dva dana vaditi betu dok vjerojatno ne dode do nekih postotaka sa 2-nule  :Rolling Eyes:  i onda ULZ
neznam sta bi mislila sta bi radila a da ne mislim...evo upravo sam si poila normabelceka pola idem leci a popodne na posao...

sve ok samo se bojim biokemijska da nije...koliko sam citala i koliko sam informirana o biokemijskoj kod nje beta ne raste odnosno pocne naglo padati ili? Dali postoje neki nacin otkrivanja?

hvala cure NEZNMA STA BI BEZ VAS  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## NinaB

jaja razveselio me barem tvoj novi potpis TRUDNA juhuuuuu :D  :D  :D  :D 
jesam zvala sam Kunu i za njego je to ok ali cekati naravno...opet petak i tako svaka dva dana vaditi betu dok vjerojatno ne dode do nekih postotaka sa 2-nule  :Rolling Eyes:  i onda ULZ
neznam sta bi mislila sta bi radila a da ne mislim...evo upravo sam si poila normabelceka pola idem leci a popodne na posao...

sve ok samo se bojim biokemijska da nije...koliko sam citala i koliko sam informirana o biokemijskoj kod nje beta ne raste odnosno pocne naglo padati ili? Dali postoje neki nacin otkrivanja?

hvala cure NEZNaM STA BI BEZ VAS  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## opal

Nina, znam kako se osjećaš i ja sam tako nedavno, meni ti je 21 dan nakon transfera beta bila 24,2, nakon tjedan dana 40,2 i doktor mi je rekao  da i dalje stavljam utrogestane da se i dalje borim, ali nakon tjedan dan beta mi je spala  na 16 . Šta ti doktor kaže? Kaže da mi je to bila biokemijska. Drži se , sve je moguće, važno da ne dobiješ krvarenje.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ajmo ne biti negativni...haloooo...polako, korak po korak...ionako ne možemo protiv prirode....  :Predaja:   ...samo što ovdje uvijek haraju pozitivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ninochka28

Meni je tako super kad vidim ove naše dvije trudnice  :Love:   to mi vrati svaki optimizam :D 
nekak jedva čekam da se i ja počnem živcirati oko bete  :Laughing:  
Curke samo bez stresa jer to je ono što vam može škoditi, osmijeh nalice i na čuvanje svojih bebica  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Ja sam danas dobila i slijedeći četvrtak prvi uzv i veselim mu se ko malo dijete, ali me opet brine zato što je to prirodni i to če biti 9.dan a onda slijedi vikend i tak mi se čini da bu sve zbog vikenda propalo  :Crying or Very sad:  jel zna netko da li oni rade uzv i vikendom?

----------


## bebica2009

Ninochka zasto te brine vikend? Pa ako ti je u cetvrtak 9dc, vikend ce ti biti 11. i 12.dc. Koliko ti inace traje ciklus i kada ti bude ovulacija?

Za subotu znam da budu jer sam zadnji put bila tada, a nedjelju bude tu i tamo jedan od dr. dezuran.

----------


## petra30

Curke moje, budite hrabre i samo pozitivnim razmišljanjem idemo dalje. 
Jaja, lijepi ti je potpis  :D 
Nina, mislim da je još prerano za neke pretpostavke što je i kak će se tvoja trudnoća dalje razvijati. Ponovno vadi betu pa ćeš onda znati kako dalje. A dotad samo pozitivno i hrabro dalje 
Aurorablue, ovaj iscjedak ti može biti samo posljedica utrića. Držim fige da sve bude super i da uskoro dođeš tu i objaviš lijepu betu  :Smile: 
Danas sam dogovorila sa Tomićem ponovno postupak, na UZV trebam doći 01.12. ili 02.12. Opet krećemo sa klomifenima. Valjda bude jednom uspješno. Držite fige   :Grin:

----------


## ninochka28

inače su mi ciklusi 28 dana tak da bi mi u pon bio 13.dan a meni se nekak do sada činilo da mi je ovulacija uvijek bila prije 14.dana  :Sad:

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB znam da ti je sad koma ali probaj izdržati uz normabele, to je sad igra živaca i jedino vrijeme će pokazati što i kako  :Kiss:  

Ja danas bila gore, idemo još jedan prirodnjak sa komifenima ovaj put 3-7 dc, prvi uzv 1.12.
ALI mene je nešto drugo zabrinulo- dok sam sjedila u ordinaciji i dr. je pregledavao papire vidjela sam papirić  na zidu na kojem piše da biologa nema od 9.12.-13.12. :shock:  Doktor nije ništa spominjao, stavio me u postupak... Ne bi nikoga htjela uplašiti ali bilo bi dobro se raspitati- meni je bilo neugodno jer mi to nije on rekao nego sam špijunirala  :Laughing:  Pa si mislim ne bi me valjda stavio u postupak da me biolog ne stigne odraditi :? 

E da, ako sad ne uspije krajem 1. mjeseca idemo u stimulirani :D  :D

----------


## ninochka28

ma i ja sam vidla jučer te papiriče ali mi se činilo da se to odnosilo na 11 mj.jer je bilo na rasporedu za studeni :?  međutim nisam skužila o kome se radilo nego sam samo vidjela da piše datum i ˝nema me˝  :Laughing:  
 a valjda nas nebi naručivali ak ga nema, tko bu radio glavni posao onda :?

----------


## bebica2009

petra30 i Gabi25 želim vam odmah sreću na početku novog postupka! Eto opet će te zajedno, pa ce vam biti lakse!

Ninochka28, ma vidjeti ce dr. kako se razvijaju folikuli, a ti mu svakako jos i napomeni da ti je u prirodnom ciklusu tada ovulacija! 
I tebi zelim srecu u ovom postupku. Nadam se da cu vam se pridruziti i ja!

----------


## Gabi25

ninochka nije za studeni jer sam ja 9.11. imala transfer i biolog je bio tamo...  a ne znam, vidjet ćemo sve, još da i o tom vodim brigu  :Rolling Eyes:  

bebice hvala ti, i ja tebi držim fige i nadam se da ćeš nam se pridružiti  :Kiss:

----------


## ninochka28

Neka nas je što više sada u 12 mj. i da se za Božić zajedno veselimo  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## petra30

> petra30 i Gabi25 želim vam odmah sreću na početku novog postupka! Eto opet će te zajedno, pa ce vam biti lakse!
> 
> Ninochka28, ma vidjeti ce dr. kako se razvijaju folikuli, a ti mu svakako jos i napomeni da ti je u prirodnom ciklusu tada ovulacija! 
> I tebi zelim srecu u ovom postupku. Nadam se da cu vam se pridruziti i ja!


Da, ovaj put idemo zajedno od početka   :Love:   i ovo će nam biti super  :Smile: 

Hvala vam svima, divne ste i prekrasne  :Smile:

----------


## petra30

*Bebice*, sretno i tebi i da nam ovo bude najljepši poklon pod bor    :Love:   :Love:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

I ja želim svima fresh početak   :Love:  ...sa puno živaca..

----------


## Gabi25

petra30  :Love:  
sad sam skužila- mm-u je rođendan 23.12.- to bi mu bio najljepši poklon na svijetu  :Heart:

----------


## narnija

joj kad vas čitam tako mi je drago da ste tu ......ja sutra vadim betu i tako me hvata panika......ma bit će sve ok.....ako ne bude slijdeći ciklus je dobitni samo da   :Heart:   :Heart: uspijem uhvatiti vlakić ......pusa svima  i Nina B samo hrabro naprijed i pozitiva tvoja se mrvica polako smještava i navikava na tebe....

----------


## bebica2009

Bas sam se pitala di si nam ti!?
Koliko im vremena treba za rezultate, tamo gdje ces vaditi betu?

----------


## ninochka28

Narnija sretno sutra i donesi nam dobre vijesti :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## petra30

Narnija, sretno sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Gabi, to bi fakat bil tvojem mužu najljepši poklon ikad   :Wink:

----------


## jaja2

Gabi25 super.... ne brini za biologa, oni moraju biti profesionalni, kad sam ja bila u postupku, vikend za Sve svete, po forumu je također šarala info. da za vikend nema biologa, pa ga je MM osobno nazvao i direktno ga pitao, a on je rekao da ako mora da on dolazi.... stoga ti sad sve napravi da pripremiš svoj organizam za prihvat novog bića (Prenatal, sok od anansa, sok od cikle   :Laughing:  - znam da njega posebno voliš)

NinaB pogledaj si u pp.

Ninochka, Petra, bebica.... ajde da vam Djed Božićnjak donese pod bor jednog   :Saint:  , po svakoj naravno   :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

e kad smo već kod cikle i ananasa  :Laughing:   može savjet kada i u kojim količinama bi se trebalo to piti da djeluje obzirom na prefini okus cikle  :Laughing:

----------


## bebica2009

Na uputi soka od cikle kojeg sam pila, pisalo je 2-2,5 dcl dnevno...Tako sam i pila...dobro mozda manje u pocetku dok se nisam naviknula na taj "divan" okus!
Al sam zato ananas pila kad god sam se sjetila.
Kada mi se podebljala sluznica, sada zadnji put, pitam ja dr. T. jel mi to cikla pomogla? Kaze on; naravno da nije. Pomoglo mi je sto su se pojavili folikuli! Ali da za opce zdravlje nije loše piti sok od cikle!
Eto Gabi25! Sada imas i izliku  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Narnija,* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za sutra!  :D  :D  :D 

Dr.Radončić mi je odgovorio na forumu da spotting 7.dpt može značiti implantaciju, ali isto tako i može biti da je 1 zametak otišao... naravno, ima još opcija, ali rekao mi je nek svakako vadim betu već sad (što ipak neću).

----------


## zedra

HEJ curke hrabre!
NInaB, drži se i budi strpljiva....sve će biti ok...
Baš razmišljam o ovim nadolazećim blagdanima i kako bi predivno bilo da dobijemo takve poklone...bebu pod bor   :Laughing:  

Jel znate radi li se inseminacija nedjeljom?? meni se ini da bi mi taman mogla nedjelja biti u igri...

----------


## jaja2

> e kad smo već kod cikle i ananasa   može savjet kada i u kojim količinama bi se trebalo to piti da djeluje obzirom na prefini okus cikle


Čuj sok od ananasa sam ja pila kad god sam stigla i kad mi se htjelo, a sok od cikle ti pijem svako jutro na tašte 0,5 dcl.... meni je on baš ok   :Grin: 
Ja ti uzimam onaj od Biote

----------


## ninochka28

A ananas kupiš svjež ili baš u soku( ako da koji kupuješ jer ono u dučanima meni sve nekako umjetno  :Mad:  ) sorry kaj te gnjavim ali odlučila sam ovaj put nešto učinit s organizmom prije samog postupka pa me sve to zanima :? pijem beta glukan za imunitet i možda bi još ove sokove
Počela sam uzimati folnu, piti čaj od koprive za čišćenje i   :Laughing:  
to bi trebalo biti dosta  :Laughing:

----------


## Gabi25

bebice eto sad stvarno imam izliku  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ako šta ne mogu podnijeti to je sok od cikle- ali zato ću sve nadoknaditi svježim ananasom i sokom od ananasa  :Grin:  

AuroraBlu a kad planiraš vaditi betu?? nemoj razbijati glavu mogućim scenarijima nego ipak prije izvadi tetu betu  :Kiss:  
narnija za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ninochka28

*jaja* tog soka od biote bi trebalo biti u svim ljekarnama zar ne :?

----------


## petra30

Nekad si mislim da bih i zmijskog znoja probala kad bi mi to pomoglo da zatrudnim   :Laughing:  
Prenatal, sok od ananasa, sok od cikle, kaj još? Matična mliječ, propolis?

Sve ćemo napraviti samo da dobijemo te naše bebe  :Smile:

----------


## bebica2009

> *jaja* tog soka od biote bi trebalo biti u svim ljekarnama zar ne :?


Imas i u Spar-u

----------


## ninochka28

ma joj MM je jednom prokomentirao da sam već sve preparate iz ljekarne probala i da svaki put kad uđem u ljekarnu dovedem nas u financisku propast  :Laughing:  
a kaj on zna  :Laughing:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Možda ne bi bilo loše, kad već i muževe kljukate, da probate čaj koji sam ja za MMa naručila...spermiogram mu se super popravio, ali ga je opet zeznuo sa opetacijom i antibioticima....ima tema na Prije Začeća...
Inače ja sam protiv travara razvikanih i kojekavih mješavina skupih...ali ovo je čaj kojeg ima za 3 mj piti, a 150 kn je...

----------


## ninochka28

Meni je, barem tako mislim , vrkuta recimo sredila cikluse....prije sam imala ciklus od 29-36 dana a sada mi je svakih 28 dana, ali sam je bogme pila 6 mj. po litru minimalno dnevno  :Laughing:

----------


## Zeena

eto mom je mm-u pomogla zgleda matican mlijec... a meni je vrkuta malo posemerila ciklus... tocnije lutealnu fazu mi je skratila za 3 dana, prije je bila 14 dana, a sad 11...  :/ 
sto i antibiotici zeznu spermiogram? sto ce biti ovom mom sad nakon 10 dana antibiotika... opet ce biti los s-gram...  (a kao sad je dobar   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Sad čitam odgovor dr Radončića za moje hotmone štitne... :? ..nisu ni njemu jasni..kaže da je bila greška ili labosa ili...a znam da mi neće dr. dati da opet vadim...pa ja ću poludit...  :Sad:

----------


## Zeena

zelimo_bebu, kaj je s hormonima stitne? kaj ne stima?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Pa ovako nekako....TSH ok, antitijela tj. antiTpo (do 12 normo) ja 122; a fT4 na granici nizak! I sad dr R kaže da je ta kombinacija nemoguća!!! A ja više ne znam šta da radim...anti TG ne rade ovdje u bolnicci   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Bebica2009...jesi ti uspjela sve horrmone izvaditi za štitnu kod vas?? Jesi ih uopće vadila...

----------


## Zeena

a da ih probas vaditi negdje privatno?   :Embarassed:  cak ja mislim da vadenje nije tako skupo kao spolni hormoni. ja sam TSH platila 60 kn.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

U Beyeru sve vade jel? Onda će biti to najpametnije u petak odraditi!!!

----------


## bebica2009

> Pa ovako nekako....TSH ok, antitijela tj. antiTpo (do 12 normo) ja 122; a fT4 na granici nizak! I sad dr R kaže da je ta kombinacija nemoguća!!! A ja više ne znam šta da radim...anti TG ne rade ovdje u bolnicci   
> Bebica2009...jesi ti uspjela sve horrmone izvaditi za štitnu kod vas?? Jesi ih uopće vadila...


Ovako ja imam TSH i Anti-TPO. Ovaj fT4 nemam.
Ja sam sve nalaze vadila u SB-u. Isto, kao i ti, bez velikog cekanja.

----------


## ninochka28

sada sam skužila da meni na nalazu TSH nigdje nema tog antiTPO :? 
kaj je to uopće, jel se i to napravi privatno u tih 60 kn? i di ideš to privatno?

----------


## jaja2

Sok od cikle sam kupovala u ljekarnama, pa Bipa. A da ja sam još 3 mj. prije postupka pila Tahitian Noni sok i kombinaciju čaja od vrkute i zdravca 
 :Smile:  
No to je definitivno da je sve to skupa relativno i da ovisi od organizma do organizma....no uz ovu kombinaciju je do sad meni 5. Ja sam uvijek pristalica kombinacije sintetike i prirodnog ljekovitog.

----------


## petra30

Ja sam vadila TSH, FT3, T3, FT4, T4 i antitijela u Breyeru, nalazi su mi bili isti dan gotovi, a možeš ih dobiti i na mail. Doduše, ne sjećam se koliko sam platila, ali ima cjenik na njihovim stranicama. Probaj tamo.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

AntiTPO i antiTG su antitijela štitnjače i vrlo su bitna uz TSH...kao i T4...evo vam link na jednu privatnu polikliniku gdje je sve super objašnjeno-bar meni! http://www.poliklinika-stela.hr/
Kod nas se vade i ta antitijela ali su meni samo antiTPO izvadili, a ne i ovaj drugi i sad saznam zašto-nije bilo reagensa a nisu mi rekli...  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Da opet žicam uputnicu doktora-neće ići jer sam ionako non stop kod njega i nešto tražim   :Embarassed:

----------


## ninochka28

taj zdravac sam tražila po ljekarnama i uvijek me svi gledaju u čudu kad to tražim :/ 
Ma ja sam kupila blesavi beta glukan koji sam platila čudesnih 700 kn jer me navukla reklama i sada mi ih je žao baciti pa ih pijem u zamjenu za recimo noni i nadam se da barem nešto valjaju kad su već tako skupi...eto tu MM uvijek poludi jer kupujem ludosti  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Petra*...ma gledala sam web- ali ne vidim nigdje cijene....

----------


## ninochka28

Nije mi jasno kako dr.Tomić nije skužio da nema tih anti tijela na nalazu a gledao ga je :? 
Kaj sada ići to ponovo vaditi kad sam već u postupku ili ne? to mi baš nekako zvuči prilično važno :?

----------


## Zeena

ma najbolje nazvati i pitati za cijenu.   :Grin:   tako ja uvijek radim i definitvno je najprovjerenija info... 
a 60 kn je bio samo jedan od TSH, nista drugo ja ni nisam trebala vaditi. i mislim da su i ovi T3 i T4 bili po 60 kn svaki, a za ovo ostalo ne znam... gledala jesam, zapamtila nisam.   :Embarassed:  
zelimo_bebu, pa za stitnjacu moze dati doktor ili ginekolog, pa sad presaltaj- trazi uputnicu od drugog...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Zeena

a da , zaboravila sam vec... ja se narucila gore za 7.12...   :Smile:   pa cemo mi vjerovatno krajem 1 mj u postupak...   :Sad:  

kad smo vec kod TSH i tih hormona, da vas pitam jel moj 2,69 za zabrinjavanje? (granice su od 0,5-4,3)  :?  citala ja da je bolje da bude ispod 2, a sad...  :/

----------


## ninochka28

Moj TSh je 2.54 i Tomić je rekao da je to ok tak da se ne trebaš brinuti

----------


## nina1

> Pa ovako nekako....TSH ok, antitijela tj. antiTpo (do 12 normo) ja 122; a fT4 na granici nizak!.


ja ti bolujem od hipotireoze i meni ti je zadnji nalaz bio TSH 0,464  (0,4-4,0) a anti TPO 115 (do 50 ) i mislim da je to normalan nalaz za mene jer sam na terapiji od 2005 g. 

imaš niže na forumu temu TSH pa pitaj tamo , moja spec. nuk. med. održava TSH oko 1 jer je to po njoj najoptimalnije za postizanje trudnoće

----------


## Zeena

ninochka28 hvaaala!   :Kiss:  

mi smo si tu po godinama.... i nasi mm-ovi isto...   :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Tsh, kažu MPO stručnjaci, treba biti oko 2, tj. niže malo od 2...ma gle....ko zna koliko je žena ostalo T pa im bio TSH ko zna kakav....bolje da ne istražuješ kao ja...samo me sad još više sekira sve!!!

----------


## ninochka28

zeena Joj da vidim, baš guba :D 
Nego gle, netreba se mučiti oko vrijednosti tih pretraga ako su u iznosu onoga što je navedeno pod normalno, gle meni su svi hormoni bili na granici npr. ako je normalno 110 ja imam 111, ali dr. mi je rekao da je to sve ok tako da bez brige  :Wink:  
Mene više sada muče ti anti nešto...zakaj meni to ovi u labaratoriju nisu izvadili ako im je pisalo na uputnici a to bi trebalo biti ful važno :?  :? 
joj kako me ljute  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## frka

> taj zdravac sam tražila po ljekarnama i uvijek me svi gledaju u čudu kad to tražim :/ 
> Ma ja sam kupila blesavi beta glukan koji sam platila čudesnih 700 kn jer me navukla reklama i sada mi ih je žao baciti pa ih pijem u zamjenu za recimo noni i nadam se da barem nešto valjaju kad su već tako skupi...eto tu MM uvijek poludi jer kupujem ludosti


mene je beta glukan spasio - imala sam konstantne upale mjehura godinama, pisala krv, umirala od bolova i ni jedan antibiotik nije pomogao. nakon 2 mjeseca beta glukana NIKAD VISE i to sad traje vise od 2 godine!!! po meni to je najbolja stvar na trzistu za imunitet!

----------


## ninochka28

ajd hvala frka... meni su ga svi tako popljuvali kad sam ga kupila da sam prestala vjerovati u njega ali drago mi je da postoji barem neko dobro iskustvo :D

----------


## frka

a tko je popljuvao i zasto? ja bas mislim ponovo kupit da malo nabildam imunitet zbog ove gripe... stvarno - meni je cudo napravio... mjehur nakon toga ko nov i osjecala sam se puno bolje...

----------


## ninochka28

a znaš kako je to , ljudi pričaju iskustva drugih ljudi ili svoja, a i forum je tu dosta pomogao da me ubije u pojam

----------


## NinaB

jaja   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   hvala draga

gabi hvala i SVIM OSTALIM curama na riječima utjehe divne ste i SVIMA zelim najljepši poklon za Bozic  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Ništa ako sam dobro skuzila idem ja po karton cikla soka i anansa imate kakve preporuke za nekog proizviđaća???? Kuna mi je danas rekao da se pazim da ne ostanem bez krvi  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   kao ja mogu utjecati na to ako me svaka 2 dana šalju na vadenje bete  :Grin:  

koliko sam citala za biokemisku-kod nje vec nakon 2 vadenja počne padati i u pola su nize vriednosti od ovih mojih tako da mi je lakše....malo....

----------


## NinaB

vidim da ste i hormone štinjace komentiral pa samo da se ja ubacim ja imam Hasimota, i moji su svi van granica normale tako da Vas to ne brine...svim dr sam to turala kao razlog sto su oni potvrdili samo da nije moguc prirodan način itd,,,ali za Aih ili IVF nema bas velike veze tako su mene uvjerili i tako je ispalo.....

----------


## zedra

Nina B, to i nije baš tocno...Hormoni štutnjace su jako važni i za MPO i za trudnoću uopće...a svaka žena koja ima Hashimoto (pa i s urednim hormonima i TSH) cim zatrudni treba kontrolirati iste i javiti se specijalisti jer je u trudnoći potrebno cešće kontrolirati štitnjacu..

----------


## NinaB

zedra slazem se u trudnoći naravno da treba ja sam rekla prije trudnoce odnosno MPO dr ne daju veliku vaznost, barem ne u mome slučaju   :Rolling Eyes:  
koliko su mi rekli klomifen i ostale tablete smanjeno djeluju u kombinaciji sa gormonima za stitnjacu tako da sam ja odmah u 9 mjesecu sa njima morala prekinuti da mi tijelo ocisti od njih...tako rekli dr...

----------


## ninochka28

ok kaj je to hasimoto :?  :? mi može neko objasniti  :Laughing:

----------


## NinaB

evo draga

Hashimotov tireoiditis
Hashimotov tireoiditis (kronični limfocitni tireoiditis ili Hashimotova struma ili autoimuni tireoiditis) predstavlja kroničnu upalu štitne žlijezde s limfocitnom infiltracijom žlijezde koja je uzrokovana autoimunim čimbenicima te je jedan od najčešćih uzroka primarne hipotireoze. 

Češći je u žena nego u muškaraca (8:1), a učestalost se povećava s dobi. Obiteljska anamneza bolesti štitne žlijezde je česta, a učestalost je veća u bolesnika s kromosomskim bolestima kao što su Turnerov, Downov ili Klinefelterov sindrom. 

Bolesnici se žale na bezbolno povećanje štitne žlijezde i osjećaj pritiska u vratu. Pri pregledu se otkriva neosjetljiva guša koja može biti glatka ili čvorasta, tvrda i čvrsto elastična za razliku od konzistencije normalne štinjače. Pri prvom pregledu mnogi bolesnici imaju hipotireozu. 

Istodobno mogu postojati i druge autoimune endokrine bolesti poput npr. Addisonove bolesti. Schmidtov sindrom je Addisonova bolest zajedno s hipotireozom zbog Hashimotova tireoiditisa. 

Hashimotov tireoiditis zahtjeva doživotnu nadomjesnu terapiju hormonima štitnjače zbog smanjivanja guše i liječenja hipotireoze. Ponekad je hipotireoza prolazna.

----------


## ninochka28

ajoj zvuči strašno  :Sad:  
ali nadam se da samo tako zvuči  :Smile:  
joj koliko tih stvari može utjecati na našu budućnost...najviše me od svega ljuti što naši doktori (da se nebi krivo shvatilo volim i poštujem ih) pre malo obrčaju stvari na naše dijagnoze...ja i MM recimo nemamo nikakvih problema( idiopati) a neide i neide...ja imam nekakvu imunološku bolest koja se zove hipogamaglobulinemija i kad  doktorima spomenem oni samo odmahnu rukom a ja ipak mislim da bi to recimo mogao biti veliki problem :?
ili ja tražim razlog da se imam barem za nešto uhvatiti...ovako dijagnoze nema, a bebe niotkud   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## NinaB

draga ninocka nije strašan h....bitno je da je ajmo reci izljecivo u ovim nasim situacijama naravno u kombinaciji sa hormoncekima...
nema uzrujavanja...kolike godine živimo sa time a da niti neznamo, akada saznama ajoj  :Kiss:   :shock: ja se sa has nosim od 3 godine...tako da samo trebamo nauciti zivjeti sa svim tim dijagnozama :D  :D  :D

----------


## narnija

curke u ujutro idem u bolnicu u lab .mislim da su nalazi gotovi oko 13 sati ..tako je bilo zadnjih par puta kada sam ju vadila.....javim vam odmah ....simptoma nema...pusa svima   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## NinaB

draga narnija vibra i ovako~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## nangaparbat

zna li netko za koje vrijeme se dobije nalaz beta HCG u Breyeru? hvala!

----------


## ninochka28

narnija sretno!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## NinaB

> zna li netko za koje vrijeme se dobije nalaz beta HCG u Breyeru? hvala!


meni rekli 2 h..a ako ides subotom onada tek u ponedeljak..sto se tice brzine moja iskrena preporuka je sunce danas sam bila izvadila u 7 h ujutro na mailu mi je bilo u 8. 00. Isapada kao da ih još reklamiram  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ali stvarno sam zadovoljna njohovim uslugama  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Narnija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas   :Heart:  
*ninochka28*......ma draga smiiiriii seee.....anti TPO vade ako se nešto sa TSH mjenja česti ili...evo kaže mi frendica da u Osječkoj bolnici tzv. nuklearnoj-koja ima na našem području najbolje stručnjake za štitnu-NE VADE nikada pacijentima antitijela ...ja se začudila, ali je tako! Ako inače nemaš frke sa štitnom, a po nalazu vidim da nemaš-onda ne brigaj....meni je počelo čeprkanje oko štitne jer imam tahikardiju, pa smo skužili da je od štitne...
I da...uvijek poludim kad mi moja dr. opće prakse kaže da svi nalazi, ako su unutar refer. vrijednosti-da je to suuuper i da nema brige...e onda mi MPO liječnik kaže obrnuto isto kao i endokrinolog-pa zadavila bi ju! I kaže ona meni za moja povišena antitijela-ma bez brige, to je čest slučaj da ljudi imaju povišeno...nema to veze...a zna da idem na postupke i da nije sve za odmahnuti rukom..  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Frka....sad si me zaintrigirala sa BETA-GLUKANOM- i ja imala (sad malo manje) upale mjehura sa mokrenjem krvi čeesto...pa bi si mogla nabaviti!!!

----------


## NinaB

narnija jos evo malo za danas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## arkica

...da prijavim svoje stanje: folikul se počeo smanjivati (u utorak je bio 14mm, danas 12mm) tako da ništa od mog "prirodnog IVF-a". 
Idem ujutro ponovno, ali se baš ničemu ne nadam.   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## arkica

narnija, sretno ti bilo!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, svečano objavljujem da sam dobila m.jučer, 8.dpt   :Sad:  Ne moram betu ni vadit, naručena sam u utorak, 7.dc na pregled pa ću vjerojatno u jedan prirodnjak sad u 12.mj.

Narnija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ popravi niz  :D  :D  :D 
Nina,  :D  :D  :D za sutra!!!!

----------


## ninochka28

arkica pa kako se može smanjivati, možda su oni krivo izmjerili, ajd nemoj se još bedirati  :Heart:   možda ipak bude ok  :Love:  
Ja sam beta-glukan kupila u jednoj ljekarni u ilici mada ih zapravo ima u svakoj. Doza za mjesec dana platila sam je 658,00 kn (skupo ali evo nadam se da će upaliti obzirom da ja baš imam imunoloških problema, točnije neki kakti gamaglobulini su mi u totalnom deficitu  :Smile:  )
Ja sam od danas odlučila jutarnju kavu zamijeniti sa deci cikle i evo baš uživam  :Laughing:

----------


## ninochka28

AuroraBlu nemoj se žalostiti, gledaj na to tako da ćeš ipak za Božić dobiti najljepši poklon skup sa svima nama koje idemo u 12. mj.   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## AnneMary

> Cure, svečano objavljujem da sam dobila m.jučer, 8.dpt   Ne moram betu ni vadit, naručena sam u utorak, 7.dc na pregled pa ću vjerojatno u jedan prirodnjak sad u 12.mj.
> 
> Narnija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ popravi niz  :D  :D  :D 
> Nina,  :D  :D  :D za sutra!!!!


ovo mi je jako čudno, nekako mi je prerano za mengu.

jel ti baš jako krvarenje?

ja se nekako nadam s obzirom na tri zametka da će se barem jedan uhvatit.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da još nije sve gotovo i za mali tračak nade.

----------


## narnija

evo mene drage moje ...izvadila sam krv jutros i tek u 2 nalazi..javim vam odmah .....Aurora ne mogu vjerovati da si dobila....možda ipak nije prava menga ....šta kažeš....... da bar mogu nekako zaspati i probuditi se u dva .....ah ..sva sam uzbuđena....hvala na vibrama   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ma sinoć sam stavila pravi uložak, i to je to, evo jutros mi je kao i inače 2.dan menge. Čisto sumnjam da nešto može preživit unutra uz takvo krvarenje...   :Sad:   Nije mi ni sestra rekla da ipak vadim betu, samo je uzdahnula, isto se čudila... ali eto, novi ciklus je već započeo, možda mi bude uspješan prirodnjak.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

AuroraBlu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Love:  
*Arkica*...ma i meni je nekako nemoguće da se smanjuje  :? Kad si sutra tamo???
*ninochka28*....svaka čast za ciklu na rano jutro...

----------


## Zeena

narnija ~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeliku betu! 
Aurora, bas mi je zao...   :Sad:   iako bi definitvno mogla za svaki slucaj izvaditi betu... 
arkica, nije jos gotovo... mozda su stvarno krivo mjerili, sad ili prosli put...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Imam pitanje jedno: Da li se transfer obavlja uz pomoć uzv ili ne? (bila sam toliko uzbuđena da nisam primijetila). Gledam po ovim američkim klinikama, sve kažu da je puno više trudnoća kad se transfer obavlja uz pomoć uzv. Ja mislim da to u Vinogradskoj ne rade, ali nisam sigurna...

----------


## Marnie

AuroraBlu  :Love:

----------


## kika83

> Imam pitanje jedno: Da li se transfer obavlja uz pomoć uzv ili ne? (bila sam toliko uzbuđena da nisam primijetila). Gledam po ovim američkim klinikama, sve kažu da je puno više trudnoća kad se transfer obavlja uz pomoć uzv. Ja mislim da to u Vinogradskoj ne rade, ali nisam sigurna...


Moram ovdje samo uskočit i napisat da je meni rađen transfer u pon i gledala sam u monotor kako mi stavlja embriji u maternicu. Valjda si na taj uzv mislila.

----------


## ninochka28

Aurora ja neznam za uzv kod transfera jer nisam imala još niti jedan, ali evo iskustvo kod inseminacije...meni je to isto bilo čudno jer sam negdje čitala da se prije inseminiranja napravi obavezno uzv da se vidi da li je pravi trenutak međutim meni niti jednom nisu napravili pa sam iskreno postala skeptična prema tome i zamolila doktora da više ne idem na AIH :?

----------


## ninochka28

kika ti si isto u Vinogradskoj ili...

----------


## kika83

> kika ti si isto u Vinogradskoj ili...


Ne, kbc Rijeka. Malo mi je čudno da negdje tako rade, a negdje ne. Pa ipak moraju vidjet di stavljaju embriji šta ne? :?

----------


## ninochka28

pa je,pa je...ima li netko tko može potvrdit da se to radi u Vinogradskoj? Mislim bilo bi mi malo čudno recimo da dr.Tomić to ne radi jer ipak je radio u privatnoj poliklinici gdje je to ziher radio pa valjda ima tu naviku :?

----------


## NinaB

:Love:  *Aurora, Arkica*...drage moje idemo u nove pobjede  :Taps:  
ne biti tuzne sve to pozitivno gledati barem ste u postupku prije GO....

hvala na vibri za moju sutra betu.....  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Dakle, u Rijeci gledaju na uzv gdje točno stavljaju zametke. U Vinogradskoj to ipak ne rade, sjetila bi se ekrana pored sebe. Pitat ću baš dr.T. u utorak za to, valjda se neće naljutit...

----------


## nina1

Aurora  i Arkica  :Love:  

na vinogradskoj rade ET uz uzv

----------


## nina1

> na vinogradskoj rade ET uz uzv


bar tako mislim da je bio ispod nogu  :?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

AuroraBlu...pa ne vjerujem da rade bez, jer kako bi vidjeli gsje smjestiti zametak? Možda ti samo nisu spomenuli...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Rade? Nemam pojma, iskreno... Bilo bi mi odmah lakše da to rade s uzv. Ali se ne sjećam niti da je bio ispod nogu niti sa strane. :?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Na VV definitivno ne rade transfer uz uzv

----------


## nina1

> Rade? Nemam pojma, iskreno... Bilo bi mi odmah lakše da to rade s uzv. Ali se ne sjećam niti da je bio ispod nogu niti sa strane. :?


sad si mene  :?  
ja sam bila uvjerena da rade a sad više nisam toliko sigurna  :/

----------


## kika83

> Dakle, u Rijeci gledaju na uzv gdje točno stavljaju zametke. U Vinogradskoj to ipak ne rade, sjetila bi se ekrana pored sebe. Pitat ću baš dr.T. u utorak za to, valjda se neće naljutit...


Da, rade. Pored mene je bio i sestra mi je namazala trbuh i s onim uređajem točno najmjestila doktoru di če stavit embrij. I onda mi je on objasnio di če ga smjestit i cijelo vrijeme sam gledala u ekran.

----------


## bebica2009

*AuroraBlu*, draga baš mi je žao! I je nas krenulo na Vinogradskoj, uf!
Pozitivno je što odmah krećeš u novi postupak!

Za UZV na transferu ne znam, ali ja na punkciji nisam vidjela nikakvu tehniku   :Ups:  

*Narnija*, ajde osvjetlaj nam malo ovaj niz!

*Arkice* držim fige da se sutra pokaže da je ovo danas bila greška!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Bebice*, ma za punkciju moraju koristiti uzv, pa kako bi inače pogađali folikule?!   :Laughing:   Ja sam spavala na punkciji pa ne znam, ali stvarno, pa kako bi bez???

----------


## bebica2009

Joj, ne kuzis, hocu ti reći da nisam ni gledala u ništa od muke. Pa i da sam na ET bila ne bih ni tu vjerojatno vidjela ništa, kuzis  :Smile: 

Nisam mislila da stvarno nema UZV na punkciji! E to bi baš bilo strašno   :Laughing:

----------


## Zeena

a jeste lude...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

nego, sto mislite ima li sanse da idemo iz prirodnog ciklusa, ali skroz prirodnog, bez ikakve stimulacije (klomifen) i da li je netko isao tako?   :Embarassed:  

nemogu si pomoci, uzasno sam nestrpljiva da to sve krene... ovako imam osjecaj da stalno tapkam na istom mjestu...  :/

----------


## AuroraBlu

Zeena, ja sad idem u potpuni prirodnjak.

Bebice,   :Razz:  
Curka iz Rijeke je rekla da joj je sestra mazala trbuh s gelom i da je i ona gledala na ekranu gdje je zametak. Toga kod nas neeemmaaa  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bebica2009

Zeena ja sam prvi, prvi postupak odmah isla na stimulaciju, a nikada prije nisam isla u nikakav postupak.
Sada znamo da ili cu ici u prirodne ili ako budu stimulirani biti ce to vrlo, vrlo male količine hormona jer sam preburno reagirala.
Ali to ne bi znali da nismo pokusali sa stimulacijom.

AuroraBlu  :Love:

----------


## Zeena

mene iskreno malo strah svega toga skupa...  :shock: 
ma ja si mislim pitati doktora za sad jer cu vec kasno doci tamo na cca 7 dc da probamo jednom prirodno... iako znam da su sanse jaaaaaaako male da mi uspije nagovor...   :Embarassed:  
ovako cekamo tek kraj 1 mjeseca...   :Rolling Eyes:   znam da nije ni to daleko, ali eto... nisam bas najstrpljivija osoba...   :Embarassed:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena,* pa ako ćeš 7.dc doći tamo da dogovor, a imaš gotove sve briseve i hormone, ne znam zašto te ne bi pustio na čisto prirodni ciklus. Držim ti fige, a stimulirani ti neće pobjeć, u slučaju da prirodnjak ne uspije.
*Bebica*, kakva je ono bila tvoja stimulacija koja ti je bila too much?

----------


## Zeena

hvala AuroraBlu   :Love:   budem probala pitati, jer nemam kaj za izgubiti...  8) a svi nalazi su tu pored mene, osim mojih hormona po koje idem u utorak.   :Embarassed:  
bebica, i mene zanima...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja sam ti u utorak u 8 gore, možda se i vidimo?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Cure moje, ja sam imma tremu za sutra....  :Laughing:  ...kao da mi je prvi put kod ginekologa!! Recite mi di se nalazi MPO dio..prvi put idem u Vinogradsku...

----------


## bebica2009

Suprefact sprej od 1dc, pa Menopuri prva 3 dana po 3, sljedeca tri dana po 2, a onda je dr. smanjio na 1 (8dc.) zbog HS i to je bilo to!
Al ja sam vec 5 dc osjetila da je to nesto burno, no nisam znala jer mi je prvi put  :Smile: 
Uglavnom dr. je rekao da je to stimulacija koju daju u 90% slucajeva.

----------


## Zeena

aurora, ja idem samo po nalaze...   :Sad:  
zelimo_bebu, vjerujem... tako je imeni bilo.   :Grin:  
eh, sad tko ce objasniti....

----------


## bebica2009

Želimo-bebu, proći će trema kad uđeš u ordinaciju  :Smile: 
Ajd javi odmah koji je plan za dalje.

Ja sam ti loša u objašnjavanju lokacija, pa cu ti samo reci da kad prođeš kroz glavni ulaz ideš desno. Bijela je i velika zgrada, a na 5. katu je MPO odjel. Iz lifta odmah pred tobom su vrata i zvono na koje pozvonis! Otvorit ce ti sestre ako nisu zauzete.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Želimo bebu*, MPO odjel ti je na 5.katu zgrade u kojoj je i rodilište, ginekologija, urologija... kad uđeš na glavni ulaz skreni lijevo, prođeš crkvu i prva velika zgrada koju vidiš s lijeve strane ti je to.

*Bebica*, meni je dao blažu dozu, prvi dan ništa (osim suprefacta naravno, do štoperice), onda 2.i 3.dan po 3 menopura, i dalje po 2.do 9.dana

----------


## NinaB

curke sretno sutra svima :D  :D  :D   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
narnija cekamo   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## bebica2009

Da, skreneš lijevo   :Laughing:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Fala za objašnjenje... 8) 
Ja crna, frendica mi plava-pa možda nađemo   :Laughing: !!! A za parking ko zna....
Idem sad home...a sutra u metropolu..i naravno, kiša će pa mora guštanje poslije pregleda ukakati   :Sad:

----------


## bebica2009

Pa da i ja sam prvi dan samo sprej, a od 2. dana počinju Menopuri. Da ti si blaze startala, ali smo isto primile komada (16  jel'?).
Sve u svemu znamo vise, za ubuduće!

----------


## ninochka28

Od moje kolegice frendica ide privatno u ivf polikliniku i cura se od hormona sva izobličila i kao za peh dobila još neku bakteriju i sve propalo...koma, em što pljuneš brdo para i na kraju samo problemi...možda stvarno ti prirodni ciklusi nisu loša solucija, je da su manje šanse ali ipak ne uništavamo toliko svoje zdravlje  :Sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ma super su ti prirodni ciklusi, samo ako doktori uspiju ulovit jajnu stanicu. Kad sam ležala u sobi nakon punkcije i nakon transfera, bilo je cura koje su došle u prirodnom ciklusu na postupak i *ni jednoj* nisu uspjeli uloviti j.s.jer su ovulirale koji sat prije.

----------


## zedra

Eh, curke, samo što se meni cini da sam se i od klomifena i estrofema poprilicno izoblicila... :? 
Sva sam napuhana, a debljam se kao luda...
jel i vama tako bilo?

----------


## NinaB

draga ja sam bila bomba i jos uvijek sam mislim da sam dobila u tih par dana 4-5 kg a jela ko.......svaki obrok koji bi pojela kao da nisam nista okusila sam imala feeling...samo kada sam od uterica spavala nisam jela  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Ali odmah po prestamku sam odmah izgubila cca 2 i opet se zdebljala...ko bomba sam..samo sto ne puknem.....

----------


## NinaB

narnija???????????????????????????????
cekamo draga :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## narnija

drage moje ne znam da li da se smijem ili plaćem beta 9 nit smrdi nit miriši ...katastrofa .....ureknute smo Nina B

----------


## bebica2009

A baš....
Narnija   :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

Hej curke!!!
AuroraBlu pa kak menga već 8dpt?? Ja bi ipak izvadila betu na tvom mjestu...
narnija, čekamo......~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jedno pitanje ako mi koja može pomoći- u utorak popodne sam dobila mengu, jako me bolio trbuh, mislila sam da će biti poplava a kad ono danas skoro gotovo, još par kapi :shock:  I jučer nije bilo nešto jako. Čitala sam da kada se sluznica jako zadeblja da je menga obilna a ja sam još bila i na estrofemu pa ovako slabo... Da li možda znate zbog čega se to događa??? Možda zbog utrića??

----------


## zedra

narnija, ne gubi nadu...
šta je vraćeno? blastice ili??

----------


## ninochka28

PA kaj nije i 9 neki početak?!ja to majke mi više ništa ne kužim :?

----------


## zedra

Gabi25, i meni je prvi put nakon utrića bila oskudna menga, a drugi put polava...nema pravila...
NinaB, e jesi me nasmijala...i ja sam baš kao bomba...a prestala sam se šopati hranom...ali bujam i dalje...a folikuli ne rastu...  :Mad:

----------


## NinaB

draga nanija  :Love:   :Love:   dobro mi dosla...naravno da ne mislis da mi je drago ali sta je tu je  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
naoruzaj se normabelcekima i zivcima na hozntregerima od vadenja do vađenja bete...i naravno potpora ovih *SVIH DIVNIH* CURA   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Love:  

dali ti je u IU/L ili u MIU/Ml L ?

----------


## Zeena

narnija, nije to lose... znaci ipak se nesto dogodilo... ne gubiti nadu, samo ponovo betu vaditi...   :Love:  
gabi, mislim da je normalno sve sto se tice m... isto ko i u najnormalnijem ciklusu... nekad jace, nekad manje i tako u krug...   :Grin:   :Love:

----------


## Marnie

Narnija sad će nam biti još napetija situacija na Vinogradskom forumu  :Smile:  .  Držim fige tebi i NiniB   :Love:

----------


## mmaslacak

> dali ti je u IU/L ili u MIU/Ml L ?


Kod mene je mjerena u nekom IJ/L  :? 
Kakve su sad to razlike?

----------


## narnija

piše 9 IU/L  ma katastrofa...samo molim boga da ako je već biokemijska da ode sama da ne prolazim opet kiretažu ili nedaj bože vanmateričnu.......znam da se ne smijem prestati nadati...ali daj mi recite jedan primjer na ovom forumu koji je završio sretno sa ovakvom betom....vjerojatno će Nina B biti prvi pa ja drugi...danas mi je 13dan poslije inseminacije ....i msilim da bi trebalo biti barem 100 IU/L

----------


## pino

IU = international unit
IJ = internacionalna jedinica - ista stvar

cure,   :Love:

----------


## pino

narnija, zao mi je sto si usla u "beta hell", "beta pakao", tj. kad je beta  dovoljno mala da brines i dovoljno velika da bude nesto. 
http://groups.google.com/group/gradj...i-za-pacijente ima link izmedju ostalog i na tablicu bete *http://betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single*

puno ti srece zelim!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Narnija, ovo je stvarno neizdrživo... prvo Nina, pa ti. Ali držim vam fige jako jako jako ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Nek ta beta dođe k sebi!

Ali moram primijetiti da je stvarno neki loš niz krenuo ovdje. Za sada, od nas ovdje prijavljenih, samo je Jaja2 +

Čini mi se da i njih to zabrinjava, jutros kad sam javila sestri, stvarno se sva oneraspoložila. Ipak im se radi o rejtingu...

Gabi, ja sam jučer već prestala s utrićima kad sam shvatila da kreće i danas dosta krupnih komada (sorry), stvarno ko rani pobačaj... da sam vadila betu možda bi čak i bila lagano pozitivna, ali nakon ovoga nema šanse više.
Čudno mi je sve ovo  :Sad:

----------


## ninochka28

Baš gledam za Sveti Duh...tamo pak ima brdo trudnica koliko sam primjetila...stvarno ne kužim u čemu je problem :?  baš nekako ubija optimizam  :Sad:

----------


## Marnie

ma cure nemojte se sad oneraspoložiti, mislim da to nema veze s klinikom. Npr. ja sam prošle godine bila na VV i desilo se da je jedno 3 mjeseca bilo svega par trudnoća i hrpa negativnih ß (i same znate da na VV dnevno oko dvadesetak žena radi punkciju ili transfera) i tada je među ženama tamo nastala panika da nešto sigurno ne valja, da biologica šteka itd. Poslije je nastupio period sa puno lijepih betica. Tako je i tu.

----------


## narnija

Nina b može na PP broj tel . od Kune  neznam što da sada radim...u subotu je ovdje nemam gdje izvaditi ...morala bih u ZG...pa bi radije pričekala do ponedjeljka a ne da mi se više korisitit utriće...da li ih ti još koristiš i što ti je rekao doktor ....? :/

----------


## NinaB

da uterice nastavi obavezno koristit...mene draga samo ove brojke...tjese i nista drugo....


http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=148&Show=507


javim ti broj od doma jer ne isplati ti se ici gore jer me T na hodniku onako bacio u ocaj i rekao za uterice ali sada vaginalno da krenem 3*1 koje sam do sada 2*1....
neznam sta da ti kazem i kako da ti kazem kakvu rijeć potpore jer sam u istim g...pardon na mom francuskom..po ovome svemu do kraja iduceg tjedna moja Beta bi trebala biti 1000   :Razz:   samo neznam kako sutra ako bude 100 :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Curke drage, moram s vama podijeliti jedno prijateljsko upozorenje: Naime, trebale bismo manje "chatati", vibrati i ponavljati informacije jer riskiramo da moderatorica zaključa ovaj naš podtopic. To se dogodilo s podforumom Potpomognuta u Osijeku. A sve ovo što sam navela da ovdje ne bismo smjeli, možemo na Odbrojavanju i na p.p.
 *

----------


## Gabi25

AuroraBlu u pravu si, morat ćemo chatati negdje drugdje...
I da, vidimo se u utorak gore  :Kiss:  

narnija pa zar i ti sa takvom betom?? ajme, ovo je igranje živcima... jesi dobila doktora? šta je rekao??

----------


## narnija

sutra ujutro ću zvati doktora pa ću vidjeti što kaže....ah šta da ti kažem...ne znam što da mislim .....puno je lakše kada je odmah 0 i kreneš ispočetka...sada znam da ću vjerojatno fulati postupak u 12 mjesecu....a dobro onda tek u drugom....pusa svima i hvala na vibrama i podršci

----------


## reny123

> sada sam skužila da meni na nalazu TSH nigdje nema tog antiTPO :? 
> kaj je to uopće, jel se i to napravi privatno u tih 60 kn? i di ideš to privatno?


Ja sam se raspitivala za cijene hormona u Breyeru. Cijene su im 100-150kn po hormonu. Za antiTPO, androstendion i DHEASS su mi rekli 350 kn. Nalazi gotovi isti dan, šalju na mail ili poštom.

----------


## narnija

cure, 
idem u subotu u Zg pa sam mislila negdje u privatnom labu izvaditi betu....Nina B je spominjala sunce ..da li oni rade subotom i da li su nalazi odmah gotovi...koliko košta ?  i koja je to poliklinika ...ona središnja kada idem za ZG pa prođem pored nje i dalje je Lisinski ( slabo se snalazim po Zg s autom )? help   :Kiss:

----------


## reny123

Breyer radi u subotu, do 11:30, mislim. Zaguglaj njihovu stranicu, sve ćeš naći. Oni su ti u Ilici, nedaleko Vinogradske. Možeš ih i nazvat, susretljivi su, i dogovorit detalje.

----------


## reny123

Greška, krivo sam te informirala. Rade 1. i 3. subotu u mjesecu. Sorry.

----------


## arkica

> cure, 
> idem u subotu u Zg pa sam mislila negdje u privatnom labu izvaditi betu....Nina B je spominjala sunce ..da li oni rade subotom i da li su nalazi odmah gotovi...koliko košta ?  i koja je to poliklinika ...ona središnja kada idem za ZG pa prođem pored nje i dalje je Lisinski ( slabo se snalazim po Zg s autom )? help


Poliklinika Sunce; 165 kn; nalazi gotovi za 2h ili ti pošalju mailom; zgrada (nova, zelena, u staklu) se nalazi nasuprot HRT-a na putu prema Lisinskom...

S r e t n o !!!

----------


## Zeena

da vas samo jos obavijestim, kad si reny spominjala cijene nalaza... ima jos jedan privat lab u koji ja idem. Labor centar, samo sto ne rade subotama.. ali su jeftiniji kolko se meni cini. betu kad sam vadila je bila 160 kn (iako je to bilo dosta davno) , a svaki hormon je 120kn, osim androstendion koji je 220 kn. to sam se raspitivala prije manje od mjesec dana.   :Smile:  
eto da imate jos jednu opciju...   :Wink:

----------


## ninochka28

Imaš i polikliniku Sunce na Jarunu kod crvenog križa ili kod crkve ak ti je možda zgodnije do tamo doći radi prijevoza

----------


## narnija

hvala curke, sestra kaže da ponovim u ponedjeljak betu , ali mislim da ću otići u sunce ...tamo prije lisinskog jer pored nje prolazim i znam gdje je ..... Nina B čekamo tvoju betu .....pusa
Želimo bebu molim odmah izvještaj kako je bilo ....

----------


## jaja2

Cure moje drage ne znam kaj da vam velim, osim   :Love:   :Love:  da izdržite cijelu ovu dramu.

Narnija i NinaB ne gubite nadu   :Love:  

A AuroraBlu   :Sad:  .... lijepo se organiziraj i idemo dalje   :Kiss:

----------


## arkica

...ništa od mog prirodnjaka!!!   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  

Neka me neka od vas razveseli svojim dobrim vijestima i to pod hitno!!!!

----------


## Gabi25

arkice zašto??? šta je bilo??

----------


## arkica

> arkice zašto??? šta je bilo??


Folikul se počeo smanjivati;  :Sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Jel ti doktor objasnio zašto se to događa? :?

----------


## arkica

> Jel ti doktor objasnio zašto se to događa? :?


Pa nije baš išao u detalje; rekao je samo nešto tipa da ne mogu imati svaki mjesec ovulaciju....

----------


## jaja2

> AuroraBlu prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jel ti doktor objasnio zašto se to događa? :?
> 
> 
> Pa nije baš išao u detalje; rekao je samo nešto tipa da ne mogu imati svaki mjesec ovulaciju....


Arkice, ova godina očito nije tvoja, no još malo pa ćeš zakoračiti u novu, a s njom 100% stižu promjene   :Love:

----------


## arkica

Da, da, da....

2010. je moja godina;  :D  :D  :D !!!!

----------


## Marnie

Arkice   :Love:   i vibram za iduću godinu   :Smile:

----------


## NinaB

evo i mene..u Suncu je isto 160 kn i nalaz za 1 h gotov radnim danom i subotom..kazu ti 1,30 h ali vec je nakon 1 h na mome mailu...
Ja Vas jos nemogu razveseliti jer idem tek oko 17 h na vadenje bete danas i pregled..znam da se nista nece vidjeti ali eto tako ginicka rekla a K da dodem 11.12....danas navijamo za 100 barem 8)  8)  8)

----------


## NinaB

arkice draga  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  ...bolje je da nisi ove god...vidis kako nas je krenulo....  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Pozdrav iz cekaonice Vinogradskog MPO odjela  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

jao arkica baš si me rastužila  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   glupa jajašca!!ali nedaj se bu bolje uskoro

stvarno je loše krenulo ovaj tjedan nadam se da će današnje bete popravit malo ovu tmurnu situaciju  :Love:

----------


## narnija

Želimo bebu kako je bilo? Nina B sretno sa betom......

----------


## zedra

ninab, javi nam lijepe vijesti.... :D  :D

----------


## arkica

Cure, fala na podršci!!!

Hoću neke dobre vijesti ćuti od vas pod hitno......

----------


## tiki_a

NinaB, narnija, jako vjerujem u vas, pa ipak je AIH u pitanju i sve nekako kasnije krene. Držite se cure!

----------


## NinaB

evo me  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
beta 67,9 nije dobro, bila sam na ulz i takoder nije dobro sumnja na vanmaternicnu...tako da od mene nista...zvala sam i K odmah koji mi je sito reko i da ponovim u ponedeljak..uglavnom taj dio koji treba biti u komadu se poceo razdvajati ali da jos dodem i sutra na ulz da vidi mozda drukciju sliku sto iskreno ne vjeruje ali nada umire zadnja..ali ne nadam se nicemo...
isplakala sam se ko kisna godina i još uvijek ali sta je tu je....
Hvala cure sto mislite na mene..sad baz razmisljam dali cu uci do godisnjeg u postupak...
 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## arkica

Draga NinaB, 
tako mi je žao!!! Znam kako ti je teško jer sam i ja isplakala svoje danas.

Pišem tebi što govorim i sebi cijeli dan:  
"2010. JE NAŠA GODINA !!!"""     :Love:

----------


## jaja2

Draga moja NinaB   :Crying or Very sad:  , ne mogu vjerovati   :Crying or Very sad:  
Nemaš pojma koliko mi je žao   :Sad:  
Drži se draga, a pozdrav i tvom mužu   :Love:

----------


## NinaB

hvala curke  :Sad:  
vidjet cemo jos sutra i u ponedeljak ali sanse su 0,1 %..i za to se necu hvatati..Samo mi jedna stvar nije jasna s obzirom na moju dijagnozu i veliku mogucnost da se ovo desi od samoga pocetka ne razumijem zasto me odmah nisu dali na IVF...
dali ga sada u ovom ciklusu ako upadnem ja to mogu sam traziti? Znam da se mora pokusati ali su mi u prvim konz rekli pokusat cemo 3-4 puta Aih pa onda IVF....malo sam naravno i ljuta ali....  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*NinaB, Arkica*,   :Love:  Nek nam živi 2010!!! Uh, koliko Mohita, vina i ostalog ćemo moć popit za Novu godinu  8) 

Nina, je li vanmaterična ili biokemijska (nažalost, isprobala sam obje) glavno je da se toga *što prije* riješiš i da što prije kreneš u oporavak.
 :Heart:

----------


## arkica

> hvala curke  
> vidjet cemo jos sutra i u ponedeljak ali sanse su 0,1 %..i za to se necu hvatati..Samo mi jedna stvar nije jasna s obzirom na moju dijagnozu i veliku mogucnost da se ovo desi od samoga pocetka ne razumijem zasto me odmah nisu dali na IVF...
> dali ga sada u ovom ciklusu ako upadnem ja to mogu sam traziti? Znam da se mora pokusati ali su mi u prvim konz rekli pokusat cemo 3-4 puta Aih pa onda IVF....malo sam naravno i ljuta ali....


Draga,
tako su i meni rekli pa su mi poslije prvog AIH-a napravili IVF i sada više AIH ni ne spominju.  Inzistiraj; iako mislim da će ti oni sami to predložiti;   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## zedra

NinaB, strašno mi je žao...  :Crying or Very sad:  
s obzirom na ovo sve, sigurno će i oni odustati od AIH....
drži se, glavu gore i iz dišpeta idući put ćeš biti trudna...

----------


## NinaB

hvala vam cure u ponedeljak idem ujutro vaditi k...betu i u Vinogradsku pa cemo vidjeti...Da nema Vas i vasih rijeci za koje znam da su upucene od srca neznam sta bi!!!!!!!!!!  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## narnija

draga moja ...sve sam ti napisala u PP jučer...toga me najviše strah....sada još više da se i meni opet ne ponovi....drži se draga ...možda sve samo krene pa ne budeš išla na nikakve zahvate....pusa i drži bit će sve ok.....brzo češ opet u postupak ali IVF naravno   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## NinaB

jutro svima...
evo ja bila na ulz i stanje isto kao i jucer..u ponedeljak beta do tada jos koristim uterice i onda cemo vidjeti...ona za sad ne vidi da je vanmaternicna nego samo da se plod ne razvija...kaze da bi cak i procuriti mogla ali sumnjam posto sam pod utericima  :Sad:  
iz toga svega je samo dobro da nije vanmat jer onda samo u vlaku jos u 12 mjesecu nadam se :? 
narnija javi nam beticu......  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## narnija

hvala bogu što nije vanmaterična...odmah mi je lakše...ovako kako god bilo još stigneš vlakić u 12-tom napuniti i to će biti bingo ...vijdet češ...pusa velika

----------


## NinaB

narnija a tvoja beta nisi danas trebala ponovno vaditi ju???????

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB ajde hvala Bogu da nije vanmaterična... ja držim fige da uskočiš u ovaj predblagdanski vlakić pa da se svi veselimo za Božić  :Kiss:

----------


## narnija

Nina B jučer sam zvala sestru pa mi je rekla da ju ipak ponovim u ponedjeljak tako da ću pričekati.....ja se stvarno sada nadam da procurim što prije ...prestala sam i s utrićima ....svjesna sam da nisam još naišla na niti jedan primjer gdje je beta bila ispod 10 pa da dobro završi...zato kažem najbolej da što prije dođe meca...pa ja ponovono u novi postupak ...isto bi volejla da to bude IVF jer je ovo fakat riskantno ..zbog naših jajovoda...nadam se samo da mi se nije u njima nešto začahurilo....pusa drage moje i držite se svi .....idući mejsec će biti puno bolji imam osječaj..  :Saint:

----------


## NinaB

draga narnija...prestala si jer su ti rekli da prestanes ili samoinicijativno evo ja sam danas zadnji stavila i mislim da nema smisla sutra da kupim novu kutiju?? i da sto prije procurim iduci tjedan  :/ ...
moram priznati da niti jedna situacija do sada mene a pogotovo mog muzica nije ovako izbacila iz takta...ja ko zombi hodam...sve one normabelceke sta nisam prije koristila sad su dosli na red....
pusa curke  :Kiss:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nina*  :Heart:   drž'se! Puno bolja varijanta je da je biokemijska, to je stvarno olakšanje! Nemoj više stavljat utriće tako da što prije procuriš i stigneš u predbožićni vlakić   :Love:  
*Narnija*,   :Heart:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Cure moje,
vidim svakakvih bad vijesti ovdje...  :Sad:  ...dajte više da nas prođe ovo ružno...
*Narnija* draga,   :Kiss:   i drži mi se..isto tako i *NinaB*...žao mi je što vas je uhvatio ružni period, ali mi smo sve lavice pa grizemo dalje....



> Nek nam živi 2010!


-netko nekad pvp reče   :Wink:  -a ja se slažem!
E sad-nitko od vas forumašica nije bio gore u petak????
Ja se ne mogu nadiviti i načuditi kako je bilo super! Jedna cura i ja smo bile po prvi put-dok su dva para čekali ili AIH ili transfere, dok su dvije žene išle sa punkcije-taman ja ulazim u hodnik-a anesteziolog izlazi! 
Dr Kuna je super, isto tako i biolog-upoznala sma i njega! Bila sam unutra 35 min i jako mi bilo neugodno kad sam izašla jer je hodnik bio pun dok sam izašla-većina za UZV   :Embarassed:  
Jako sam se iznenadila kad me pitao kakve bi postupke???! Ja reko-što prirodnije jer nam Zakon bolje ne daje..on ništa na to-nego -ok, nećemo mi vas na ništa siliti.
Mogu u postupak odmah u 1 mj, tamn je ušao i biolog (koji je nedaleko mene odrastao) -pa se šale da imam protekcije jer je i DR porijekolm iz Slavonije...
pregledao me i rekao da je sve super i da je O bila nekidan... :D ...samo savjet biologa da MM napravi spermiogram i to na VVu..pa sam oduševljena...uf!
Eto...ko sa mnom čeka 1 mj-dobrodošao!
Svima veeeliki kisss!

----------


## narnija

drage moje ...ja upravo dobila mengu i baš sam sretna ...bitno da je sama došla....što mislite da li bi se sutra ujutro mogla pojaviti na dogovor za sliejdeći mjesec ili se moram prije narućiti..da li će me primiti.....? pusa svima ..Nina B drži se...ja sam samoincijativno prestala sa utrićima jer mi oni samo odgađaju mengu a znam i tako da ništa od ove betice koja je možda bila i zaostatak od štoperice a možda i biokemijska nije niti važno ...samo je bitno da uhvatim božićni  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   vlakić ...čihu...ćihu....ćihu...hu...
pusa

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Narnija...drago mi je da je ispalo bar tako da možeš u vlakić Božićni....  :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

narnija drago mi je da je ipak sve ovako završilo. Meni je dr napisao na otpusnici kontrola sa nalazom betahcg pa mislim da se ne moraš naručivati nego samo dođi sa tom otpusnicom i betom i primit će te sigurno. 
NinaB slažem se sa Aurorom  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## lastavica1979

Ja sam jucer odlucila da krećem u Vinogradsku na svoj prvi postupak,jako sam se tomu odupirala imala jednu biokemijsku i vjerovala da ce kroz koji mjesec doci do trudnoce i nema je i krecem nesto poduzeti. Molila bi ako mi netko moze napisati sto treba pisati na uputnici za prvi put.Sto oni rade kad dojdes prvi put? Da li rade uzv i pregled ili sam razgovor

----------


## marta26

zelimo bebu, akde super! bas mi je drago, mozda cemo skupa u 1 mj opet cekati beticu! nadam se ovaj put ju docekati  :Grin:  a na vv ti rade spermiograme, vidla sam da si pitala. kaj u vinogr to ne rade?

----------


## Gabi25

lastavice ja sam prvi put došla sa nalazima koje sam imala i doktor je to pogledao, dao nam još neke pretrage koje smo morali odraditi i dogovorili se za IVF kad prikupimo nalaze. Nije me pregledavao.
A mislim da je na uputnici pisalo pregled+dogovor i bilo je ok.

----------


## NinaB

jutro svima...
evo ja cekam nalaz bete pa onda u Vinogradsku...jucer vise nisam uterice koristila kada bi trebala pricuriti otprilike 2-3 dana ili????'
narnija draga  :Love:   u nove pobjede ti i ja...samo sto cu ja malo kasniti za vama  :Sad:  
ide jos netko u Vinogradsku danas?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nina*, a kad bi ti inače trebao biti termin za m? Ja sam sutra gore. I Gabi, jel tako?

----------


## Gabi25

Da, i ja sam sutra gore  :Grin:  
NinaB čekamo vijesti...  :Love:  
Ja sam dobila m 3 dana nakon utrića

----------


## Marnie

Sad sam došla do pc-a i vidjela što se događa na našem forumu. NinaB i Narnija baš mi je žao, ali vidim da ste hrabro već krenule dalje pa vam vibram za idući mjesec :D. Meni su konačno stigli Menopuri za moj stimulirani postupak, pa se sad samo molim da dobijem m do kraja ovog tjedna kako bih mogla upasti u postupak za 12. mjesec.

----------


## narnija

curke,

ja upadam u božićni vlakić pod uvjetom da ponovim sutra betu , bez obzira na mengu dok kaže da mora biti 0 jer bi mogla biti i vanmaterićna ...nadam se da nije nego samo biokemijska , uglavnom kaže da zaostatak od štoperice sigurno nije bio....nadam se da će sutra beta biti 0 ( ne mogu vjerovati da sam izgovorila ovu rečenicu)  pa da krenemo hrabro dale.....pusa svima ...Nina B držim fige da što prije dobiješ mengu ....mislim nažalost koje su ovo želje , meni da beta bude 0, Nini B da procuri.....ah šta čemo kad je tako.....

----------


## NinaB

evo i mene....
danas smo se narnija i ja druzile juhuuuu :D  :D 
Drage moje ja preskacem ovaj vlakic da mi se tijelo oporavi i u 1 mjesecu sam gore na novome Aih za koji bas i nisam ali koliko sam skuzila zakonski tako mora ici  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
biologa nema 9-13 u Vinogradskoj za info ako netko treba...
moja beta danas pala na 51,8 i u ocekivanju sam menge nadam joj se do petka ako ne onda opet gore i vidjet cemo dali ce biti čiš...( nemogu to do kraja niti izgovoriti ) Uglavnom tko je samnom u vlakicu za 1 mjesec???
Jel jos netko bio gore danas osim narnije i mene   :Smile:   da povezem lica...?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nina,* a kad počinju raditi nakon Božića? I kad nema biologa? Nisam shvatila ovo 9-13.

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora to je ono što sam i ja pisala neki dan, biologa nema od 09.12. do 13.12. Mene samo muči šta ako mi u tom periodu bude transfer?
Punkcija bi trebala upasti prije ali me brine...

NinaB za 01/2010 :D  :D 
narnija da beta bude 0 sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
o Bože koje su ovo želje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Gabi25

Aha, zaboravila sam napisati da počinju raditi 11.01. a zadnji radni dan im je Badnjak- tako su mi sestre rekle zadnji puta

----------


## AuroraBlu

U tom slučaju meni otpadaju i 12. i 1. mjesec   :Crying or Very sad:  Mislim da neću ni ići na te prirodnjake, nego ću onda pričekati sljedeći stimulirani. Pitat ću jel bi mogla nakon 4 mjeseca, pa da to bude u 3.mj.

----------


## NinaB

> Aha, zaboravila sam napisati da počinju raditi 11.01. a zadnji radni dan im je Badnjak- tako su mi sestre rekle zadnji puta


da tako negdje ja bi trebala dobiti oko 1.01 ili 02.01 vjesšticu i 9 dan doci na ulz znaci 10 ili 11.01....taman....
I ja vaditi moram betu jos ovaj tjedan  :Evil or Very Mad:   samo da mi vidite ruke ko narkomancina izgledam ipak od prosle subote 5* sam vadila krv :/ 
Aurora nazovi ih i nesto cete skombinirati...vidsi da smo narnija i ja u istome sosu pa ja tek za 1 mjesec a ona moze odmah....nazovi i pitaj ih....

Curke sutra sretno.....

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ma ja idem sutra gore jer mi je 7.dan, tako da bi do 8.12.eventualno i stigla na punkciju, ali na transfer sigurno ne. A isto tako bi mi se punkcija i transfer trebali događati u siječnju taman negdje prvih 10 dana. Tako da i taj ciklus propuštam... ma baš sam razočarana...   :Sad:

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora ali ja sam u istom sosu kao i ti pa me dr.K stavio u postupak- pa ne bi mi valjda dao da pijem klomifene a da me ne uspiju riješiti :? 
Vidimo se sutra gore pa ćemo sve vidjeti  :Kiss:

----------


## Dodirko

*AuroraBlu* stigneš na transfer. Pa ne treba 15 dana od punkcije do transfera.    :Trep trep:  


 :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> *AuroraBlu* stigneš na transfer. Pa ne treba 15 dana od punkcije do transfera.


Misliš? Ali ovo je prirodni ciklus, nije mi nikad ovulacija prije 12-13.dana. A zadnji dan kad će biolog biti tamo je 8.12 - to će mi biti 14.dc. A možda stignem na knap, eventualno da mi transfer bude 2 dana kasnije.

Ma vidjet ću sutra, što je tu je...

----------


## NinaB

Aurora meni je bila Aih 17 dan ciklusa...znam da nije bas usporedba ali mi je ciklus 30 dana tako da.....
ne brini se sve ces sutra znati....  :Kiss:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nina*, pa to mi je nevjerojatno kako inzistriraju na AIH kod tebe, a imate i ti i TM dijagnozu...
Nadam se stvarno da će nam 2010 svima bit bolja, i da će ukinuti zakon!

----------


## MAJONI974

Evo da i ja prijavim da niti od mene ništa ovog puta. I uz utrogestane sam dobila, a da stvar bude gora moram propustiti i prosinac jer biologa nema onda kada bi meni trebao ( baš u razdoblju kad ga nema meni će biti 11 do 14. dan ciklusa) , a osim toga isti se slučaj ponavlja i za siječanj jer počinju raditi 11. što je meni opet prekasno... To me je više razočaralo od ove neuspješne inseminacije u prirodnom ciklusu kojoj ni sama nisam davala previše šanse... Pitam se da li ću ikad dogurati uopće do toga da vadim betu
 :Sad:

----------


## Dodirko

Sada mi stvarno ništa nije jasno!

Rekli su mi da ako dobijem M do 5.12 da mogu u postupak.

Kakav bi to bio postupak bez biologa i koja im je svrha raditi ako nema biologa???  :?

----------


## arkica

MAJONI974,

žao mi je, ali neka te tiješi da smo svi zajedno u tome. 

Isplaći se danas i u nove pobjede!!!

----------


## MAJONI974

Hvala ti Arkice! Naravno da me to tješi, jutros me je držala prije svega ljutnja ( valjda mi je to neki obrambeni mehanizam da me  u ovakvim situacijama baca na agresivu   :Smile:  ) jer moram propustiti dva ciklusa, ali prošlo me je sada...Našla sam već u međuvremenu i neke pozitivne stvari u svemu, pa guram dalje...

----------


## NinaB

> *Nina*, pa to mi je nevjerojatno kako inzistriraju na AIH kod tebe, a imate i ti i TM dijagnozu...
> Nadam se stvarno da će nam 2010 svima bit bolja, i da će ukinuti zakon!


ne znam draga ali evo ja sam bas razgovarala bez da sam svojoj ginicki rekla moje laicko razmisljanje o tome i sama mi je rekla da po njoj inseminacija pod bilo kakvom stimulacijom nema smisla...Ici cu na par konzultacija pa cu bas cuti i druga misljenja, sav sreca da mi je mama u zdravstvu pa moze do nekih strucnjaka iz Petrove i VV doci..Pa Vam javim misljenje...
*Narnija* draga? dali si ti isto na Aih ili? zaboravila sam to pitati te...  :Kiss:  
Dodirko tebi bi po svemu transfer ili Aih neznam na sta ides trebao biti iza 13 kada nema biologa zato ne brini  :Smile:  

Majoni samnom u vlakic ajmo 2010   :Gumi-gumi:   :Kiss:

----------


## MAJONI974

Nina, ajmo, 2010. je naša  :Love:  
Mene te inseminacije frustriraju beskrajno... Spermiogram MM-a nije baš tako dobar, ali eto izgleda da nije ni tako loš pa sam i u Viliju i od dr Kune dobila isto mišljenje  - ajmo probati par puta sa inseminacijama... Frustriraju me i naše godine i što sam toliko dugo čekala i ništa ne poduzimala... Ali bolje da si to sve lijepo izbijem iz glave i krenem dalje...

----------


## Dodirko

ČItam i ne vjerujem... i opet čitam....  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

To znači da sam ja sada slučajno u postupku, kao što sam trebala biti, da mi nije spotting potrajao predugo... da bi se ja pikala i onda shvatila da nema biologa!!!!   :shock:  :shock:  :shock:   ma nemogu vjerovati.   :Evil or Very Mad: 
Još me je doktor nagovarao u petak da ipak počnem sa pikanjem kada krene prava M ali sam odustala jer mi je početak ciklusa bio stvarno čudan.

Ma blaženi Vili i dr. Radončić. To se njemu nikada ne bi dogodilo. Pa da svaki dan  jedem bombone bilo bi previše a ne da se pikam menopurima i onda da ....  ma nemam komentara.  Slično se nešto dogodilo i na VV-u.... strašno.

----------


## Dodirko

Da je krenula kada je trebala meni bi punkcija bila 9-tog....

----------


## Bebel

Pozdrav svima,
* pino* je otvorila jednu dobru temu pa molim sve koji su bili u postupku po novom zakonu da daju mali doprinos za našu dobrobit.
Hvala
 :Kiss:  
VAZNO - statistike o postupcima ove jeseni:

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=86347

----------


## ninochka28

evo mene još jedne koja ne može vjerovat da biologa nema...ja u čet trebam na uzv jer kao ovaj mjesec idem na ivf prirodni i to bi mi trebao biti 9.dan!!!Pa to je za poluditi, mislim kaj si ne nađu neku zamjenu...tolkio sam se veselila ovom i sada mogu očekivati u čet da će mi reći da sve pada u vodu za ovaj mjesec!!Grozno!!Nemam riječi!
meni je isto na knap...mislim da stignem na punkciju ali transfer baš i ne...možda on to zamuti pa objasni doktorima di je kaj da nam sami vrate, ha :?  :? sada u glavi imam sto solucija kako bi oni to mogli izvest  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Dodirko

Mislim da to nisu "stvari" za objasniti doktorima. Sa time ne omalovažavam doktore nego svatko treba raditi svoj posao i u svom poslu biti profesionalac. Kao što ne bi vjerovala biologu koji bi mi radio ultrazvuk.    :Mad:

----------


## NinaB

> ČItam i ne vjerujem... i opet čitam....  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
> 
> To znači da sam ja sada slučajno u postupku, kao što sam trebala biti, da mi nije spotting potrajao predugo... da bi se ja pikala i onda shvatila da nema biologa!!!!   :shock:  :shock:  :shock:   ma nemogu vjerovati.  
> Još me je doktor nagovarao u petak da ipak počnem sa pikanjem kada krene prava M ali sam odustala jer mi je početak ciklusa bio stvarno čudan.
> 
> Ma blaženi Vili i dr. Radončić. To se njemu nikada ne bi dogodilo. Pa da svaki dan  jedem bombone bilo bi previše a ne da se pikam menopurima i onda da ....  ma nemam komentara.  Slično se nešto dogodilo i na VV-u.... strašno.



i ja sam čula za Vili i baš za dr. Radočića samo sve naj naj i malo danas gledala po netu i nista lose o njima ne pise....
Da i zamene je malo neozbiljno jer nije ovo prvi puta da nema biologa mislim da bi barem trebali imati neku alternativu, jer od kada smo mi gore vidjela sam na kalendaru svaki mjesec da ga par puta nije bilo a mislim da je i meni raden AIh tek 17 dan jer ga nije bilo..to je bilo onda kada su Gabica i cure cekal ne transfer i na Aih jako dugo jer je bila guzva...ajoj....

----------


## Dodirko

Ovo što si napisala me stvarno brine....  :Sad: 

A nemam novaca za cijenu privatnog IVF-a + injekcije....

----------


## ninochka28

Mislim svaka čast njima ali nama koje živimo za svaki postupak, barem ja jesam jedna od takvih, ovo je noćna mora...jel recimo u mom primjeru ovo nije prvi put da zbog nekih gluposti odgađam postupak, i ovdje se radi o tome da znaći punkciju stignem napraviti a transfer ne, što je jedan korak koji me dijeli od barem trunke zadovoljstva neovisno o ishodu! novi je odjel ali slažem se s Ninom, trebala bi postojati zamjena ili neko rješenje za ovakve situacije
 :Evil or Very Mad:  
Uglavnom jedva čekam četvrtak i uzv da vidim što će mi reći

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Sad sam i ja ostala  :?  za biologa, ali to je uvijek rizik..ići negdje di je jedna osoba na određenom radnom mjestu.
Za dr R i Vili, samo riječi hvale jer smo u petak, poslije Vinogradske i mojih konzultacija i pregleda-išle nas tri u Vli-prijateljica imala biopsiju radi CINa....ona oduševljena iako sam ja ne znam kako dovezla kući nas dvije od straha...
Dodirko, radi toga nisam stigla do tebe! Žao mi ko psu...
Onda dođem kući, odspavam i sutradan još gore vijesti! Boxica izgubila dijete...ne znam di je svemu ovome kraj....
Zato uvijek hvalim Bogu što sam bar zdrava, koliko toliko...i moja obitelj, jer takva tragedija ostavlja duboku ranu u srcu...

----------


## NinaB

jutro...
dali smo si za razmisljati....i nije ok...pogotovo kada je nastala tolika guzva nas starih pacijentica i novih...mislim da je i mene odgodio za 01 mjesec jer taman kada bi ga ja trebala :/  ne zele valjda riskirati ko prosli put 17 dan da mi naprave Aih...mislim...

----------


## jaja2

Drage moje...pitam se cijelo vrijeme kako uz sve ovo što nam se događa uspijevamo ostati normalne...
Svi vi radosno čekate svoje ß baš kao što sam je i ja (samo što sam ja svoju i dočekala).... no mojoj muci nigdje kraja .... ja sam u 6. tjednu trudnoće, bila jučer na pregledu kod dr.T, gestacijska je tu, no žumanjčane i embrija nigdje   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  , sad opet moram za 7 dana vaditi ß, i ići na UZV   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ....srce mi puca od straha, tuge i jada i uopće ne znam kak ću sve ovo podnijeti   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Dodirko

*jaja2*  :Love:    NIje to tako loše. Da li je 5+ nešto dana ili 6+ nešto dana? Srce prokuca do 8 tjedana.

Znam da je briga.... sigurno i veća nego negativna beta.

Drži se!    :Love:

----------


## Dodirko

*zelimo_bebu*  :Love:    vidimo se u prvom mjesecu!   :Kiss:

----------


## arkica

jaja2,

ti si bila naše svijetlo na kraju tunela i sad opet "sranje";  :Sad: !!!

Drži se!!!   :Love:

----------


## NinaB

Draga jaja   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
dali si to bila u Vinogradskoj kod njih gore ili??? Odi po jos jedno, dva misljenja...kolika je beta???

ne nerviraj se unaprijed, nije sigurno nista  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## jaja2

Hvala vam cure na podršci   :Love:  

Jučer mi je bio točno 6. tjedan.
NinaB ja sam ti jučer bila gore između 8,30 i 10,00 h.

MM i ja smo tolko klonuli duhom, da smo ko sjene.... znam da još nije sve izgubljeno, no moj optimizam je do sad uvijek urodio   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Jaja*, znam da te ništa sada ne može umiriti, ali sa 6 tjedana je rano da se sve to vidi. Ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pa i beta ti je bila više nego ok... a to je vrlo ohrabrujuće!

----------


## bony

*jaja*-ja bi otišla privatno jer imaju puuno bolje uzv,tako riješiš ovo teško iščekivanje.sretno  :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Bile smo Gabi i ja jutros gore. Gabi mi je samo uspjela reći (dok je izlazila iz ordinacije, a ja ulazila) da ima 3 folikula. Jeeee!!!!

Meni je danas 7.dc i imam jedan folikul od 9 mm, naručena sam ponovo u petak da vidimo kako raste. Ali endometrij mi je u komi - 2 mm - nije ni čudo kakva mi je m.bila. Dakle, nije mi spominjao uopće da biologa neće biti, valjda me nije htio unaprijed zabrinjavati, a mene je bilo strah pitati ga.
Sad čekamo što će Gabi reći   :Smile:  
Ovo je čista patologija već, ja sam zadovoljna čim bilo što radim gore... 1 uzv i ja sva happy   :Laughing:

----------


## lastavica1979

Jucer sam nazvala i narucila,sestra mi je rekla da dojdem u petak u 9.30 na dogovor bit ce Prof K. Mislim da ce i meni dati da vadim hormone,a to mi otezava situaciju jer u postupak bi krenula tek u 2 mjesecu jer mengu bi trebala dobit 27.12 a hormoni se dosta dugo cekaju,a ja sam tako nestrpljiva. Dali oni priznaju spermiogram iz privatnih klinika?

----------


## NinaB

> Hvala vam cure na podršci   
> 
> Jučer mi je bio točno 6. tjedan.
> NinaB ja sam ti jučer bila gore između 8,30 i 10,00 h.
> 
> MM i ja smo tolko klonuli duhom, da smo ko sjene.... znam da još nije sve izgubljeno, no moj optimizam je do sad uvijek urodio


ti muz ste bili ili ti sam????

----------


## NinaB

Gabica draga super  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## jaja2

NinaB bila sam sa MM.
Gabica lijepe vijesti.

----------


## NinaB

sjedila si do vjesalice, plava kosa tajice....

----------


## bebica2009

Mene je dr. T. tražio nalaz sa VV ili Petrove! Imala sam iz svoje bolnice.

----------


## Marnie

Jaja2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da će sve biti dobro, pa ß je bila više nego divna  :Smile:  .
Zvala sam danas Vinogradsku i na žalost ako dobijem m 06.12. ne mogu ući u postupak, samo do 05.12.  :Crying or Very sad:  . A naravno, kako su mi kratki ciklusi, idući će biti negdje 30.12., tako da neću upasti niti iza 11.01. kada se vraćaju s GO i tako lijepo odu 2 ciklusa, odnosno već 3, jer sam ovaj prethodni propustila čekajući Menopure  :Crying or Very sad:  . MM me jutros zeza da li da me dobro iživcira kako bih dobila ranije m  :Laughing:

----------


## bebica2009

> Mene je dr. T. tražio nalaz sa VV ili Petrove! Imala sam iz svoje bolnice.


Ovo je odnosi na nalaz speriograma, a vezano za odgovor *lastavici*
 :Trep trep:

----------


## NinaB

> Jucer sam nazvala i narucila,sestra mi je rekla da dojdem u petak u 9.30 na dogovor bit ce Prof K. Mislim da ce i meni dati da vadim hormone,a to mi otezava situaciju jer u postupak bi krenula tek u 2 mjesecu jer mengu bi trebala dobit 27.12 a hormoni se dosta dugo cekaju,a ja sam tako nestrpljiva. Dali oni priznaju spermiogram iz privatnih klinika?


moze moj je imao iz Ivf poliklinike i sve ok....

----------


## Gabi25

Evo i mene  :Grin:  
Dakle imamo 3 folikula, 12,13,14 mm :D  Kaže dr da je još rano reći da li će svi lijepo narasti ali nema veze, u petak sam opet gore. Aurora vidimo se  :Kiss:  

Dakle za biologa ovako- mene je danas dr. K naručio da dođem u 7.15 k njemu ali on se nije pojavio. Pregledao me dr. T pa sam Kunu nazvala na mob poslije pregleda da ga pitam za biologa. dr. T me bilo strah pitati  :Laughing:  
Kaže K da biologa nema fiksno za vikend 12. i 13.12. a ostale dane (09.-11.12.) će bti po potrebi- tako da nema straha curke, sve je pod kontrolom. I da dr. K mi je napomenuo da ide na službeni put i da ga neće biti do kraja drugog tjedna- samo nisam povezala kad točno ide. Ali T je tu i sve će nas riješiti

jaja draga odi po još jedno mišljenje, nekome ko ima bolji uzv  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi*, laknulo mi je! Tomić je toliko strog danas bio da nisam nikakva suvišna pitanja postavljala   :Smile:  
Super reagiraš na klomifen!

----------


## NinaB

gabi super bas mi je drago :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
ja tu vise neznam tko pije a tko placa...pa koliko ja znam nema transfer vikendom kao niti Aih...........???
malo sam razocaran, puno.....

----------


## Marnie

> gabi super bas mi je drago :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
> ja tu vise neznam tko pije a tko placa...pa koliko ja znam nema transfer vikendom kao niti Aih...........???
> malo sam razocaran, puno.....


ja sam početkom 6. mjeseca imala transfer u subotu, ne znam da li su iza ljeta što promijenili...

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB znaju biti i punkcije i transferi vikendom ako se tako nekome poklopi

----------


## NinaB

pardon nisam znala...
ovako je moj razg sa Kunom bio trebali bi dobiti za 2 dana znaci 02.11 znaci oko za 14-16 dana Inseminacija ali nema nam biologa i bolje da onda preskocimo da se tijelo oporavi itd...meni sada nije nista vise jasno...
ali nema veze idemo dalje sa malo ??????????????' i cekam dfruga misljenja da mi mama javi....


*Narnija beta?????*

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nina*, sutra moraš dobit m? Ma daj ti nazovi Kunu kad dobiješ, i reci da si čula da je biolog ipak tu - a imat ćeš i točan datum kad ti je došla m - pa ćeš čuti što će ti reći. Ja bi ga u svakom slučaju ipak nazvala. Odnosno, neće ni njega bit, ali Tomić će biti.

----------


## arkica

> Jucer sam nazvala i narucila,sestra mi je rekla da dojdem u petak u 9.30 na dogovor bit ce Prof K. Mislim da ce i meni dati da vadim hormone,a to mi otezava situaciju jer u postupak bi krenula tek u 2 mjesecu jer mengu bi trebala dobit 27.12 a hormoni se dosta dugo cekaju,a ja sam tako nestrpljiva. Dali oni priznaju spermiogram iz privatnih klinika?


Priznaju, priznaju...

----------


## Zeena

gabi  :D  :D  :D 

ja sam ljuta. jako.   :Evil or Very Mad:   sad sam bila po nalaze koji jos nisu gotovi. od 6.11. neka zovem u cet pa ce valjda biti gotovi.  :shock: 

a kaj se tice odsutnosti biologa, kaj nije tako nesto bilo i za prosli mjesec? nemojte se zamarati oko toga. ionako kad dodete gore ce vam sve reci.   :Love:  

i da, kaj vama pise na uputnicama za gore? ne sjecam se kaj i je prvi put pisalo ali sad mi pise ginekologija i opstetricija, pa ne znam jel to ok ili nije da odem po jos jednu uputnicu sad dok stignem.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Gabi25

*zeena* ma to ti je ok, sestre gore meni nisu nikad radile probleme a svakave sam uputnice imala  :Embarassed:  
a za nalaze  :Evil or Very Mad:   užas koliko se čeka

a gdje nam je *narnija*? nije li ona trebala danas vaditi betu?

----------


## narnija

joj drage moje , ništa dobro..preskaćem vlakić u 12-tom...beta opet 9 tako da sam na istome....imam  menstrualne bolove i curkam smeđe već dva dana ali nije još poprave krenulo...samo se nadam da hoće i da nije vanmaterična.... ne znam uopče koga bi zvala i šta da radim....Tomić mi je samo rekao ako je beta negat. onda idemo u postupak ako je pozit. onda nikako...a nije rekao za ishod pozitivne i da li da se njima javim ili svom giniću .... mislim da ću pričekati do petka i opet ju izvaditi...ako do tada ne iziđe iz mene onda ću morati na UZV pa vidjeti gdje se začahurilo.... ma luda sam

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Narnija*, ma nije ti to vanmaterična, to ti je mala biokemijska, sama će ti proći, sutra ili preksutra ćeš procurit, vidjet ćeš. Tak da još nije sve gotovo za vlakić u 12.mj!  :Smile:

----------


## NinaB

> *Nina*, sutra moraš dobit m? Ma daj ti nazovi Kunu kad dobiješ, i reci da si čula da je biolog ipak tu - a imat ćeš i točan datum kad ti je došla m - pa ćeš čuti što će ti reći. Ja bi ga u svakom slučaju ipak nazvala. Odnosno, neće ni njega bit, ali Tomić će biti.


draga ja se iskreno nadam da cu procuriti jer zadnji uteric sam stavila u subotu navecer i do danas nista  :Sad:  
narnija draga moja  :Love:  ma sigurno je biokemijska jer i meni je rako nije vam vanmaternicna jer bi vrijednost bete bila puno veca....ja cu sutra ili prekosutra ici vaditi ju nadam se da smo blize nuli.....
Uglavnom misljenja za Aih nakon 1 neuspij nas slucaj...ako sam dobr shvatial zakonski moraju 2* bilti neuspijeli i tek onda se moze na IVF   :Sad:   velika vjerojatnost je da ce se opet ista stvar desiti i sanse su manje od 10 % kod Aih i moje dijagnoze, naravno vanmaternican nije iskljucena....
Za ivf su sanse oko 60% moja dijagnoza i preporucljivo...ok bas me zanima sta ce mi reci u 01/2010....
ajoj  :Sad:  

*Gabica pa 3 komada draga* :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nina,* odradi onda još taj aih, i početkom godine si u pravom postupku - a možda ti neće ni trebati više   :Smile:  

Samo komentar za vanmateričnu (inače, doktori je u žargonu zovu - ekstrica) ja sam je imala i prva beta mi je bila 519, pa je naglo pala na 100 i nešto, pa je onda opet mrvu narasla... dakle, nema šanse Narnija, da se o tome radi kod tebe.

----------


## Gabi25

Da se i ja nadovežem za vanmateričnu- moja prva beta je bila 550, za dva dana 670 i za još dva dana 750. Tako da ne brini, nije ovo vanmaterična, ipak je vrijednost premala.

Sad si me Aurora sjetila ekstrice- sva sam se naježila kad sam to čula jer su ju doktori tako nazivali cijelo vrijeme u bolnici... Uf loša sjećanja  :Sad:

----------


## NinaB

> *Nina,* odradi onda još taj aih, i početkom godine si u pravom postupku - a možda ti neće ni trebati više   
> 
> Samo komentar za vanmateričnu (inače, doktori je u žargonu zovu - ekstrica) ja sam je imala i prva beta mi je bila 519, pa je naglo pala na 100 i nešto, pa je onda opet mrvu narasla... dakle, nema šanse Narnija, da se o tome radi kod tebe.


draga hvala mislim da necu jer malo mi je glupo iskreno da ga nazovem da sm cula da je biolog tu pa da bi ipka ja isla na Aih ove jos godine itd...
a koliko sam čula i oni su blizu kvote ispucali ju pa možda je i to razlog...
mislim da mi malo fali i paznje kod njih kao sto sam imala kod privatnika ali....
Ma ljuta sam uzasno pa se hvatam za sitnice i jos sam malo u soku pa...
pusa svima  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

*NinaB* draga potpuno te razumijem  :Love:   I ja sam nakon negativne bete prošla sve ove faze- i ljutnja, i bijes i gorčina i mržnja i svi mogući osjećaji. Bili su mi krivi i doktori i biolog i ministar, ma svi svi...
Proći će to, a i mislim da iz narnijinog slučaja možeš vidjeti da te ne bi stavili u postupak sve dok beta nije skroz na nuli- to je vjerojatno mislio pod time da se tijelo oporavi...
Nažalost, u istoj smo priči gdje nas spašava jedino ona stara- strpljen spašen  :Love:

----------


## NinaB

> *NinaB* draga potpuno te razumijem   I ja sam nakon negativne bete prošla sve ove faze- i ljutnja, i bijes i gorčina i mržnja i svi mogući osjećaji. Bili su mi krivi i doktori i biolog i ministar, ma svi svi...
> Proći će to, a i mislim da iz narnijinog slučaja možeš vidjeti da te ne bi stavili u postupak sve dok beta nije skroz na nuli- to je vjerojatno mislio pod time da se tijelo oporavi...
> Nažalost, u istoj smo priči gdje nas spašava jedino ona stara- strpljen spašen


hvala draga   :Love:   mrzzim tapkati na mjestu li pokrenula sam se na druge strane pa....
pusa  :Kiss:

----------


## narnija

drage moje evo meni menga curi ko blesava i jako me boli...pa je to valjda to ...bolje da to sve samo izađe.....hvala na podršci za vanmateričnu odmah mi je lakše...inaće i ja sam ju prošla ali meni se beta savršeno duplala i što je još gore kada sam ju vidjela na uzv bebici je kucalo i  srčeko bila sam 6+3 trudna uopće me ništa nije boljelo..rekao je dok. da je bila u samom rogu maternice pa se zato tako pravilno razvijala.... ..ma užaš ..zato kada se sjetim sva pretrnem...
sada me mući ako njih nema do 11.1.2010 kako ću ja stići u postupak u 1mj kada  sliejdeću mengu trebam dobiti 1.1. a dogovor ?kada da to obavim ?...

----------


## NinaB

eto vidis narnija super da si procurila ja jos nikako  :Evil or Very Mad:  ....
Jesi ti u ovom vlakicu ili u 12 mjesecu??? dali ti je dao klomifene ili kakvu stimulaciju sada kada smo bile? ili mu se moras javiti nakon ove bete jucer?

inace u 1 mjesecu je Kuna gore od 11.01...meni taman ako dobijem pocetkom mjeseca ( ovisi o ovoj vjestici, ovaj mjesec) 11 sam na 1 ulz  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Narnija, da sam na tvom mjestu išla bi ovaj mjesec u postupak i pauzirala sljedeći. Budući da si dobila m. na vrijeme (nije trebala nikakva dodatna intervencija) a rečeno je da može u postupak tko dobije do 5.12. ja bi ih nazvala i naručila se na pregled 7.dc.

----------


## narnija

Doktor mi je rekao ako beta nije negativna a jučer nije bila ,( danas vjerojatno je .)..da nećemo u postupak ovaj mjesec, jedino da ju opet izvadim sutra i potvrdim 0 pa ga nazovem da li mogu ipak početi sa klomifenom...problem je što mi je sutra 4dc a klom. mi je napisao od 3dc, zato mi je frka ...isto tako za prvi mjesec ....morala bi samoincijativno krenuti sa klomifenim i samo se pojaviti 11.1. na prvi UZV ..ne znam bolje ću nazvati gore i pitati sestru šta da radim....nekako se bojim ovaj ciklus ići u postupak ...možda da se tijelo malo oporavi od ove biokemijske ...neznam niti sama...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Izvadi sutra betu, sigurno će biti ok, i probaj čisti prirodnjak ovaj mjesec. Ni ja ne uzimam ništa ovaj mjesec.

----------


## NinaB

potpisujem Aurorino....narnija  :Love:  
Cak sam i dragome napravila popis kada mora biti doma u plodne dane 
jer je konstantno na putu pa.....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
meni je promjenio klomifene umjesto od 5-9 kao sada na 3-8 dan pa mozda i na vrijeme dodem na Aih a ne 17 dan....
Bolje sam jer sam se pokrenula malo i na druge strane i pocela akcija skidanja kg koji su se skupili od hormona :/

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB i ja sam ovaj ciklus pila klomiće od 3-7dc i reakcija je puno bolja nego ono 5-9dc.
*narnija* i *NinaB* sretno što god da odlučile  :Love:

----------


## narnija

Aurora misliš na prirodnjak bez uzimanja klomifena ,misliš da bi me primio i napravio aih ili si nešto drugo mislila....nisam baš razumjela....

----------


## NinaB

> NinaB i ja sam ovaj ciklus pila klomiće od 3-7dc i reakcija je puno bolja nego ono 5-9dc.
> *narnija* i *NinaB* sretno što god da odlučile


da draga vidjela sam *3 komada*  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Marnie

Bok cure. Ja ću, izgleda ipak upasti u Božićni vlakić  :D . Naime, dobila sam prije par sati m (smješno, nikada joj se nisam ovako veselila), doduše samo neko brljanje, ali bi uskoro trebalo biti za pravo. Nešto mi je prilično uranila ovaj mjesec, ali budući da doma imamo opsadno stanje s majstorima i preuređenjem već mjesec dana nije niti čudo koliko sam pod stresom. 
Htjela sam pitati kako je mišljenje naših dr-a s Vinogradske kada je 1. dan ciklusa, budući da moram početi sa Suprefact sprejom? Da li se računa i spotting ili kad stvarno "krene"?

----------


## arkica

Ja sam krenula sa sprejem čim je počelo...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Narnija*, mislim na ivf bez stimulacije. Dakle, folikul koji proizvedeš u svom prirodnom ciklusu, doktor ga punktira i oplođuje se. Isti postupak kao u stimuliranom, samo nema puno folikula nego 1, eventualno 2.
*Marnie*, prvi dc. je kad krene crvena krv, dakle ne spotting. Pričekaj sutra za suprefact.

----------


## narnija

Aurora problem mi je što mi ne žele raditi IVF dok mi ne proba par AIH-a
isti problem kao i kod Nine B ...ali ja sam odlučila sutra vadim krv akoe je negativna ..javljam se gore i pošto mi je u ponedjeljak išao samo spoting i tek mi je jučer krenula prava krv sutra mi je 3 dc pa ču krenuti sa klomifenima , kažem ako je beta negativna ...naravno pitat ću sestru da li može .....onda sam u božičnom vlakiću ...malo me strah da li je dobro odmah posliej biokemijske

----------


## reny123

Ja sam maloprije čitala o biokemijskim trudnoćama i naletjela na informaciju da se IVF pokazao uspješniji u ciklusu nakon biokemijske trudnoće. Pitaj dr. o tome. Sretno!

----------


## Marnie

Hvala AuroraBlu  :Smile:  . I sama sam nekako mislila da bih trebala pričekati do sutra sa sprejem.

----------


## mmaslacak

Drage cure u sklopu izrade nove i jako dobre MPO stranice gdje ćemo imati jako puno informacija, za nas iskusne, ali i za sve početnike, molila bi vas da mi na PP napišete ukratko kakvi su vaši dojmovi o našem Vinogradskom MPO timu, te koliko ste dugo otprilike čekale na prve konzultacije, na prvi postupak, kakvi su vaši dojmovi o našim MPO doktorima dr.Tomiću i dr.Kuni, sestrama, a i našem biologu.
Unaptrijed vam se zahvaljujem.
Molim vas da nađete 5 minuta da mi napišete, sve je u dobronamjernu svrhu, za sve nas koje dijelimo istu ranu.

----------


## NinaB

mmaslacak ja sam direktno upisala se u stranicu iz potpisa...nadam se da je to ok  :Grin:  

samo info ja naravno još nisam dobila vjesticu  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   malo sam vec i zabrinuta sutra ponovno beta  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## mmaslacak

Super i puno ti hvala, al to su neki drugi podatci, meni trebaju osobni dojmovi i čekanje i sl.
Ono su više protokoli uspješnost postupaka.
Naravno ako ti se da opet, al meni
tnx

----------


## NinaB

jesam draga  :Love:

----------


## petra30

Dobar dan, lijepe tete   :Smile:  
Ja sutra idem na uzv, 11 dc pa ćemo vidjeti što kaže Tomić. zasad samo pozitivno razmišljam. Ako bude folikula - super. Ako bude stanica - još bolje. Ako bude ET-a - nitko sretniji od mene. Ako pak ne bude ništa od ovoga, ima još ciklusa. Neću odustati..
Hvala vam svima što ste tu, stvarno ste velika podrška.

NinaB, baš sam se kod tebe nadala lijepom ishodu, žao mi je što nije uspjelo. ALi bude.  :Smile: 

Gabi, sutra se vidimo.
Pusa svima   :Heart:

----------


## NinaB

petra hvala ti...jos sam uvijek u crnome jer cekam m...nikakko da odes...ako malo prevrtim film vec mj dana o nicemu ne trazmislaljam prvo Aih pa cekanje pa beta pa sad m...cekanje ma spremna sam za ludaru  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## NinaB

petra i Gabica 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Gabi25

petra  :Love:   u utorak se nismo vidjele ali sutra onda svakako  :Kiss:  

maslačkice, ja sam ti poslala na pp
NinaB evo onda sad da što prije dođe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## petra30

> petra hvala ti...jos sam uvijek u crnome jer cekam m...nikakko da odes...ako malo prevrtim film vec mj dana o nicemu ne trazmislaljam prvo Aih pa cekanje pa beta pa sad m...cekanje ma spremna sam za ludaru


uvijek je teško kad se takve stvari dese. Ali gledaj na to kao na nešto lijepo i pozitivno, barem znaš da možeš ostati trudna. Ja nisam do toga nikad došla.
Hvala na vibrama, stvarno će nam trebati  :Heart:

----------


## petra30

> petra   u utorak se nismo vidjele ali sutra onda svakako  
> 
> maslačkice, ja sam ti poslala na pp
> NinaB evo onda sad da što prije dođe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Oprosti što nisam došla, nisam mogla radi posla..
Ali se sutra vidimo   :Love:

----------


## NinaB

Gavi vibram da su sve* 3 ko lopte velike i zrele*  :Laughing:   :D  :D  :D  :D 

isto i Petra...........koliko ih imas?

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB hvala ti, meni bi bila dosta i 2  :Grin:  
Vidjet ćemo sutra da li lijepo rastu

petra tebi je sutra 11dc?? I meni isto... Ja se nadam da ćemo skupa na punkciju i transfer- ako do svega toga dođe naravno  :Love:

----------


## petra30

Ne znam koliko ih imam i da li uopće imam folikula, sutra mi je prvi pregled, nisam mogla otići prije na pregled. Držite fige da je barem jedan folikulić.

Gabi, je, sutra mi je 11 dc

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi, Petra,* vidimo se sutra, i ja sam gore, meni je 10.dc

----------


## petra30

Gabi poznam, *Aurora* kak te budem prepoznala????? (tome se veselim, moram priznati :D )

----------


## Gabi25

*petra* ne brini, ja ću vas upoznati  :Grin:  
baš se veselim što ćemo se vidjeti  :Love:

----------


## petra30

Vidimo se sutra, nećemo više začetavat temu.
Veselim se  :D  :D

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Napišem vam litanije i nešto zbrljam..ode sve u zaborav!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Uglavnom....ja vjerojatno krajem 1 mj u postupak ili početkom drugog...
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~...ne stignem vam pisati jer sam u ludari na poslu...

----------


## NinaB

*narnija draga beta?*

evo moja pala na 5, lagamo sam pocela curkati ali ne onako za prav...Dr mi je reako kada vam krene uzmite si par dana Bo...srce mi se vec sada cijepa kada sam vidjela krv...uf ako znate na sta mislim  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## narnija

meni je beta pala na 4 tako da je u biti negativna i popila sam si klomifen i krečem u akciju u novi pokušaj ......super da ti je pala i da si sama procurila ....mislim s obzirom na okolnosti....znam da ti je teško ali to je u ovim našim situacijama najbolji ishod ....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Narnija i Nina*   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  Za novu akciju! Jedan tužan ciklus je završio, ali novi je na početku  :Smile:   :Heart:  

*Gabi i Petra*, ja sam sutra malo prije 8 gore, a vi?

----------


## Gabi25

I ja sam gore prije 8  :Kiss:  
Ovaj put neću doći u 7.15  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## NinaB

sretno curke moja.......
za *VELIKE folikule*

----------


## NinaB

gdje je nasa *JAJA*?????  :Love:

----------


## narnija

da i mene zanima Jaja javi se ! 
Nina B kako si , jel te boli ...mene je rasturalo.....pusa svima   :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Gabi, Petra i ja smo se družile danas. Gabi je u ponedjeljak na punkciji, ja sam na uzv opet u ponedjeljak (moj folikulić je narastao na 14mm, 10.dc, i sam je), a Petra je bila iza mene, ali sad će se i ona uskoro javiti...   :Smile:

----------


## bebica2009

A endometrij, Aurora?

----------


## Gabi25

Eto i mene. Dakle od 3 folikula ostala su 2, 15 i 18mm. Sutra u 21h štoperica a u ponedjeljak punkcija...
Aurora baš mi je žao što nećemo biti skupa na punkciji ali se opet vidimo :D 
Petra, čekamo novosti  :Kiss:  

I da, danas je bila strašna gužva gore, baš sam se iznenadila obzirom da smo Aurora i ja u utorak bile same :shock:

----------


## NinaB

Bravo Gabica  :Love:  
Super Aurora jesi zadovoljna????

Narnija-ja inak malo bolje iz mene idu komadi doslovce  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Bebica*, potpuno sam zaboravila pitat za svoj endo   :Laughing:   (ah, u mojim godinama nije ni čudo) a on nije ništa spomenuo. Valjda se podebljao... jer ni prošli put ga nisam ništa pitala, nego je sam komentirao.
U ponedjeljak ću sve pitat!  :Smile:  
*Nina*, i iz mene su išli komadi - to je zato jer ti je endometrij bio jako zadebljan od svega što se u njemu događalo, pa jednostavno ima više toga što se treba izljuštiti.

*Jaja*  :Heart:   javi se.

----------


## lastavica1979

Evo ja upravo dosla doma dr T mi je dao spisak sto trebam napravit od pretraga ostali su mi hormoni i drugi petak moram kod psihologa i pravnika.Je me moze tko uputit sto cu ja pricat s psihologom,a sto sto s pravnikom d mi je znat

----------


## NinaB

lastavica ja neznam dali je tko od nas cura bo gore u Vinogradskoj...
Narnija i ja kada smo bile cule smo da sestre zovu valjda nove cure koje su krenule za dog sastanak sa pravnikom i psih. 
Pravnik bi te trebao upoznati sa tvojim pravima a psih. upozoriti na sve negativno sto donosi MPO.
Ako se dobro sjecam ako netko ima od prije tu potvrdu moze prilozoziti vrijedi...Barem je nama tako bilo sa psih. Mislim da bi i ja mogla malo do njega ponovno  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## bebica2009

lastavica1979 ne znam sto se prica na P&P savjetovanju, ali malo pretrazi, na Forumu su neke cure to vec prošle čini mi se. Na kojem odjelu će to održavati, jesu ti šta rekli?

Evo javljam da sam i ja u vlakicu. Nakon dugog proslog ciklusa, danas mi došla M. U petak 1.UZV.

----------


## lastavica1979

Hahahah cijeli dan se tomu smijem to mi je tako smijesno uzalud potrosen slobodni dan. Uglavnom oni imaju to organizirano,ja sam sestri rekla da mi odgovara iduci petak i tako me predbiljezila. mora i mm ic s menom jer dr T mi je danas rekao da ne radim sama djecu i nisam sama u braku hahaaha ne znam kaj mi je danas al sve mi je to tak smijesno

----------


## Anana1

evo i mene malo k vama.
jučer sam primila štopericu u 21h, sutra punkcija u osam ujutro, imam dva folikuliča od 22mm...
rekao Tomić da je to dobro obzirom na prvi klomifenski...
nego, osjetim jajnik od jučer popodne i danas cijeli dan pa me strah da ne puknu prije vremena...
i neće me uspavati, rekao embriolog dejan da ne budem kukavica kad sam žicala da spavam...
dajte me malo utješite...   :Sad:

----------


## arkica

Draga Anana1,
aspiracija fakat ne boli i nije ništa strašno!!! 

Dati će ti nešto za smirenje od čega će ti se lagano vrtiti pa nećeš ni osjetiti. Doktori, sestre i embriolog će te zasmijavati..... 

Stvarno se nemaš čega bojati!!!

----------


## Anana1

što se tiće pravnika i psihologa i to smo jučer bili.
OBAVEZNO TREBA UPUTNICA ZA OBA PARTNERA ZA PSIHIJATRICU!!!
to si zapamtite jer nas je jučer bilo četiri para i svi smo imali uputnice samo za nas cure jer su nam tako rekli i doktor i sestre...
uzmite za oboje jer će vas vratiti!
nas su jučer primili na dug i danas smo donjeli uputnicu od mm.
nije ništa strašno. pravnica vas upozori da nema osporavanja majčinstva i očinstva kada se izvrši transfer i to je to. trebate donjeti kopiju vjenčanog lista, uputnica ne treba. pravnica je u glavnoj zgradi, drugi kat, iza fotokopiraone. dobijete nalaz i to je to.
za psihijatricu treba uputnica za oboje, pita vas o osobnoj i obiteljskoj anamnezi, 15ak minuta, dobijete papire i to je to. zgrada je čim se popnete na brdo prema psihijatriji onako malo lijevo, jedina ima prilaz za invalidska kolica.

nadam se da sam pomogla...   :Love:

----------


## petra30

Evo i mene, nisam stigla prije   :Smile:  
Drago mi je da sam upoznala Auroru   :Heart:   i da sam vidjela Gabicu opet   :Heart:  
Kod mene stanje sljedeće: 11 dc, 2 folikula jedan od 9 i sitniš, drugi od 7. Kaže Tomić vidimo se u utorak, možda što bude od njih (ne previše optimističan)
Kaže Tomić i još nešto: PCOS (dobro da sam ležala jer bih se valjda onesvijestila) - mislim si ja da je stvarno to već previše. Kak sad PCOS odjednom?
Jedino dobro u svemu je što je sluznica odlično (good for her  :Grin:  )
I kaj sad sve vi velite na to?

Ja sam malo potonula nakon svega, a Gabi me tješi da još nije sve gotovo..

----------


## lastavica1979

Hvala Ana1 na informaciji  htjela sam okvirno znat o cemu se radi

----------


## reny123

Ko ispisuje uputnicu za psihijatra, opća praksa ili ginekolog?

----------


## ninochka28

evo cure da i ja javim...ja idem sutra na uzv kod dr.T jer mi je u četvrtak bio jedan folikul od 11 mm (bez klomifena).Ne znam da li je to ok jer nije ništa komentirao, ali valjda je ok :? 
Inače ja sam malo s njim pričala kako pijem čajeve i kako su mi se popravili ciklusi a on mi je potpuno ubio optimizam i rekao kako su to gluposti i da ti čajevi niš ne pomažu, sve u svemu super  :Laughing:

----------


## Gabi25

ninochka ovisi koji ti je dan ciklusa i koliko ti inače traju- meni su folikuli bili 12, 13 i 14 mm 8dc.

A ovo za pravnika i psihologa nemam pojma, mi to izbjegli  :Grin:

----------


## ninochka28

bio mi je 9.dan ciklusa a inače mi traju ciklusi između 26-29 dana
joj sada me strah što će mi sutra reći  :Sad:

----------


## Gabi25

po meni je 11mm za 9dc ok, vidjet ćeš sutra šta će doktor reći.
Držim fige da sve bude ok~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ninochka28

joj nadam se da bu...baš me ubijaju ovi koraci do transfera...stvarno treba doći do toga

----------


## NinaB

Vibra svima koje su danas gore curke i *Gabi* za tulum u labosu~~~~~~~~~
Evo ja sam Vama ovaj mjesec podrška moralna jer neidem znaci ja vibram i tjesim i brojim sa vama dane  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
malo se i brinem *gdje je jaja???*

----------


## zelimo_bebu

> Evo ja sam Vama ovaj mjesec podrška moralna jer neidem znaci ja vibram i tjesim i brojim sa vama dane


Potpisujem!
ja sam komotno mogla u ovaj vlakić jer je M tu   :Evil or Very Mad:  ...ovaj put kasnila 2-3 dana pa se ja ponadala ali eto...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## NinaB

eto nas dvije moralna podrška.....  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## jaja2

Drage moje cure.... ja se povukla u totalnu osamu, depresiram i   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  .... ovo me sve previše slama..... imam neki čudan predosjećaj... bojim se da nije blighted ovum.... srce mi se kida.... uopće ne znam kak budem izdržala do utorka kad imam ponovno UZV, a u pon. vadim ß, za koju uopće ne znam kaj bude pokazala.... sve u svemu   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

Vidim da ste vi sve krenule dalje, što mi je jako drago i navijam za vaše uspješne postupke   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  [/b][/i][/u][/code]

----------


## zedra

hej drage moje...evo, ja u 22. DC primam veceras štopericu...jedan folikul nakon mucenja s gonalima i svacim..u pon inseminacija...
svima puno sreće.... :D 
jaja, zašto misliš da nije u redu?? nisam u toku ili što?

----------


## ninochka28

bila danas ja na uzv i jedan folikulić 18 mm i danas u 21 h trebam primit štopericu i punkcija u pon ujutro...nadam se da bu sve dobro prošlo....danas je bila gužva gore...iznenadila sam se

----------


## NinaB

> Drage moje cure.... ja se povukla u totalnu osamu, depresiram i      .... ovo me sve previše slama..... imam neki čudan predosjećaj... bojim se da nije blighted ovum.... srce mi se kida.... uopće ne znam kak budem izdržala do utorka kad imam ponovno UZV, a u pon. vadim ß, za koju uopće ne znam kaj bude pokazala.... sve u svemu     
> 
> Vidim da ste vi sve krenule dalje, što mi je jako drago i navijam za vaše uspješne postupke     [/b][/i][/u][/code]


*draga jaja*  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   znama kako ti je jer kroz nesto slicno sam i ja prosla...
dali si jos negdje isla na ulz ili samo gore u Vinogradsku???
Kada si zadnju betu vadila i kakva je bila???Ako sam ja u toku bila je ok zadnje sto sam vidjela iz potpisa.....ili sam nesto propustila???
Ako si bila kod T...jasno mi je sta bi ti mogao reci i niti jednu rijec ohrabrenja ali nije tako sigurno...nemoj unaprijed se bedirati i zivcirati da stvarno nesto ne izazoves znam da je lako to za reci ali...pokusaj radi b...

 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## NinaB

> hej drage moje...evo, ja u 22. DC primam veceras štopericu...jedan folikul nakon mucenja s gonalima i svacim..u pon inseminacija...
> svima puno sreće.... :D 
> jaja, zašto misliš da nije u redu?? nisam u toku ili što?


bravo draga eto vidis sve ce biti ok i neka te nas h...ne baci iz takta....
vibram~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  *kao i petri...Gabici, ninochka*
nisam nikoga izostavila... :?

----------


## jaja2

Zedra....jedan ali neka bude vrijedan   :Love:  , kao i tebi ninochka.

NinaB tebi hvala na brizi i riječima utjehe.

Znači skraćena priča je ovakva:
1. ß= 353
2. ß nakon dva dana= 960
točno 6. tjedan UZV u Vinogradskoj - gestacijska vrećica 19,9 mm X 4,5 mm, no bez vidljive žumanjčane vrećice i embrija   :Sad:   (dr. T je rekao da se nadao već vidjeti embrij, no ništa)

Nisam išla nigdje drugdje na provjeru zato jer, ne znam da li vam se kad desilo da bi u nekoj situaciji najradije negdje pobjegli kao da se tako bude sve riješilo, eto meni je ovo kao neki bijeg..... čekam navršenih tih 7 tjedana  pa ću onda vidjeti što ću dalje..... no, internet me suočio sa činjenicom da je moguće da se razvije samo gestacijka bez embrija i da je to onda blighted ovum   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  (grozna riječ koja mi neprestano odzvanja u glavi)
Eto zato se nisam javljala, jer nisam vam htjela kvariti vaša raspoloženja, jer je tako meni bilo kad sam pratila vaše negativne rezultate ß.

----------


## ninochka28

zedra onda se vidimo u pon...ja sam u 21 sat primila štopericu pa u pon moram biti u 8 gore.
Jel zna netko da li može za punkciju donijeti MM od doma uzorak?

----------


## ninochka28

jaja2   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
nemoj biti u depresiji...jako je to teško ali moraš biti pozitivna i ne gubiti nadu

----------


## molu

jaja2 ja sam imala blighted ovum i tocno znam sto sad prozivljavas, ali ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~1 iz sveg srca da ce tvoja prica imati sretan kraj   :Heart:

----------


## NinaB

> zedra onda se vidimo u pon...ja sam u 21 sat primila štopericu pa u pon moram biti u 8 gore.
> Jel zna netko da li može za punkciju donijeti MM od doma uzorak?


moze, MM donjeti od doma....dali ste trazili posudicu???ako ne donesi u nekoj svojoj i obavezno ju zamotaj u foliju da ne gubi temperaturu. Uglavnom da je negdje na toplom i da ste u neko pristojno vrijeme od doma do Vinogradske mislim u rokiu 1 h? ako se dobro sjecam?

Sretno SVIMA SUTRA MISLIM NA SVE :D  :D  :D  :D  iako nisam sa Vama gore  :Sad:

----------


## zedra

kolika treba biti optimalna apstinencija prije AIH?

----------


## AuroraBlu

> kolika treba biti optimalna apstinencija prije AIH?


Ne smije biti veća od 7 dana, ni manja od 2. Idealno dakle, 3-5 dana apstinencije.

Jaja, držim fige da se sutra konačno nešto pokaže, beta je stvarno prekrasna... i mogu misliti kako ti je   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Gabi, kako je prošla štoperica?   :Smile:   Jesi se sama ili?
Vidimo se sutra!

----------


## NinaB

pozdrav,

joj ja sam uzbudena sa vama akao da ja idem gore. Svima fige drzim i vibram na sve~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i javite kako je bilo
pusa  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
*jaja* tebi specijalne fige  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

*Aurora* štoperica prošla dobro, nisam se sama jer sam primila choragon pa ne znam kako bi to izvela... Na hitnoj su me piknuli.
*ninochka* sutra se vidimo gore onda, skupa ležimo  :Love:  
*
jaja* draga, ja držim fige da ipak sve bude u redu, iš iš crne misli  :Kiss:  
svima velika pusa, javim se sutra poslije punkcije

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*jaja*...ne misliti ružno( glupo zvuči, ali...)...~~~~~~~~
Komadima u postupku   :Heart:  
Sretno svima danas, mi čekalice mislimo na vas!!!   :Heart:  
Narnija draga, kako ti?
Bebica2009....šutiš, di si? Očekivanje UZVa?

----------


## ninochka28

evo mene prve po redu sa današnje punkcije koja je prošla loše...nisu uhvatili stanicu(mada mi uopće nije jasno što to znaći)  :Crying or Very sad:  
Sada u čekanju kraj 1.mj. sa stimulacijom...što je tu je...
Gabi25 daj javi kako je prošlo, baš me zanima...nadam se da si bila sretnija od mene danas!!!

----------


## jaja2

Cure moje  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

Moje   :Heart:  je ogromno, a znate zakaj????? Ma sigurno već pogađate, bila ja na UZV i moje djetešce je tu, živo i super, i vidli smo mu   :Heart:  kako kuca   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:  

Nismo mogli izdržati do sutra od kad smo vidjeli da mi je ß 67 300, i odmah otišli kod privatnika koji ima među najboljim UZV u Varaždinu i tu je!!!! 

Ajoj drage moje nemate pojima koliko vam želim da to doživite.... i budete sigurno, samo mora doći vaših 5 minuta 

 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  

Molu, hvala ti na odgovoru   :Smile:  

Puse svima  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## zedra

jaja2!!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Moj AIH odrađen...
beta 22.12.

----------


## arkica

jaja2,  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
!!!!

ODAVNO NISAM ČULA OVAKO LIJEPE VIJESTI!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Jaja*, jeeeee!!!   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Stvarno bi bilo too much, da nije ovako završilo! Beta je stvarno impozantna   :Smile:  

*Ninochka*, događa se to u prirodnom ciklusu. Ali, treba ostati  8) sljedeći put će bit uspješno.

*Gabi,* javi se!

Ja večeras dobivam štopericu, folikulić se popeo na 18mm   :Smile:  U srijedu sam na punkciji.

----------


## Zeena

jaja, super  :D  :D  :D 
ninochka   :Sad:   drugi put ce biti bolje...   :Love:  
AuroraBlu, super za folikulic... i sretno u srijedu... 

a sad malo o meni...   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:   svi nalazi uredni iiii 
dobila sam protokoool za 1 mj. idemo u stimulirani (suprefact,menopur)... :D  :D  malo me strah svega, ali budem prezivjela...

----------


## ninochka28

jaja čestitam  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  

Aurora sretno, vrati mi pozitivno razmišljanje na svom primjeru  :Love:  

vrijeme je za pozitivne stvari  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

Treći pokušaj, stalno me izbacuje s foruma  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ni kod mene nije bilo jajne stanice, jedan folikul pukao prije vremena, drugi je bio prazan. Punkcija mi rađena tek u 11h a štoperica je bila u 9 pa nije ni čudo da je pukao. U 1. mjesecu idemo u stimulirani.

jaja baš mi je drago zbog tebe :D  :D  :D 
svima ostalima  :Kiss:

----------


## ninochka28

joj Gabi sad bi došla tamo tući dr.T. bez obzira na to kaj je bolestan :Sad: (
baš sam ljuta  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Znači opet smo ekipa u stimuliranom  :Love:  
jedino pozitivno u današnjemdanu je što sam upoznala tebe i još dvije curke

Ja sam računala negdje taman početak drugo mjeseca bi mi trebala biti punkcija

----------


## Anana1

jaja,  :D  :D  :D  čestitam od srca!!!!!!

meni je u subotu bila punkcija, jedna jajna stanica, danas javljeno da je četverostanična. 
 :D  :D  :D 
sutra je trebao biti ET ali dr. T. je bolestan pa mi je sestra rekla da dođem u srijedu u 7 ujutro...  :shock: 
malo me brine... četiri dana... kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## NinaB

jaja draga  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
eto vidis...joj na rubu sam suza bila kada sam procitala i napisala post i onda me izbacilo  :Mad:  ...moji na poslu su me gledali sta mi je  :Laughing:  

*gabica* draga sve sam ti rekla   :Love:   :Love:   zajedno smo onda u 1 mjesecu barem nesto pozitivno  :Kiss:  
Moram sa svima podjeliti misljenje jednog dr. za kojega sam mislila da me tjesi ali evo nazalost se pokazalo da je mozda istina :/ ..
uglavnom njegova preporuka je da se nikada mjesec za mjesec NEIDE bilo na AIH ili IVFma kakva umjetna stimulacija bila jer tijelu treba cca 40 dana da se ocisti od svega...naravno da ima izuzetaka kojima se organizam brze ociti i uspije daj BOZE ali...nadam se da sam Vas barem malo utjesila.
Bit ce nas pijanih na novu juhuuu 8)  8) ...
pitanje jedno citala sam da prpolis i matična mlječ pomazu. Ja sam bila u 2 ljekarne i trazila maticnu mlječ ali sam na oba mjesta dobila nesto kinesko :?  :? kao da samo to imaju cisti pripravak..
dali imate kakva iskustav i preporuke mozda...ili kakav drugi savjet?
ufff al sam se raspisla.....  :Kiss:

----------


## narnija

draga jaja čestitam tako mi je drago da je sve prošlo ok,ali mi nije jasno da dr T nije vidio niti žumanjčanu a sada već i srčeko kuca...ma prekrasno ..ja sam misila da oni gore imaju super UZV a čini se da i ne baš ....ja u srijedu na folikulometriju...s obzirom na bolesnog doktora ipak ću zvrcnuti kada da dođem...puse svima i Jaja sjajno ....jako sam sretna zbog tebe , jer sam se tako uplašila kada si ono pisala jer sam prošla sve to.....

----------


## Bebel

*jaja2* :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
ČESTITAM

----------


## Zeena

NinaB, samo da ti kazem za maticnu mlijec. najbolje je uzeti ju od medara, ali ja konzumiram od pipa maticnu mlijec u pastilama. od svih takvih pripravaka sa liofiziranom maticnom mlijeci u ovome je najveca koncentracija (450 mg sto odgovara 150 mg neobradene maticne).   :Smile:  

i da kucnem u drvo za sad mi je za imunitet dosta napravila, a cini mi se i za mm-ov s-gram (ili je to samo slucajnost- tko ce ga znati  :/ )

Anana1... super za stanicu!   :Smile:

----------


## Zeena

i da, zaboravila sam...   :Embarassed:  ovu maticnu imaju u ljekarnama, u DM-u i u Mulleru (tu je i najjeftinija.   :Grin:  40,90 kn) 

 :Love:  svima

----------


## Marnie

uf, stranica jetako spora...
javljam se da čestitam Jaji!!  :D  :D  :D Tako mi je drago da je sve ok i da ste čuli malo   :Heart:   :D .
Ja sam počela sa svojim prvim stimuliranim ciklusom u životu i moram priznati da iako sam sama donijela odluku da si samostalno dajem injekcije, svaki put mi toliko drhte ruke kada si moram dati pikicu i imam par modrica na trbuhu  :Sad: . Dobro sam ja svojoj majci govorila da bih ja bila očajna liječnica kada me je nagovarala da upišem medicinski faks  :Laughing:  . U srijedu sam prije osam na ultrazvuku gore, pa da vidimo da li je to moje pikanje urodilo nekim plodom hehe.

----------


## arkica

NinaB, Zeena, 
ja koristim matičnu od Revite (u obliku praha od kojeg se radi napitak) i isto imam jako pozitivna iskustva. Nažalost prodaje se preko kataloga (http://www.revitaplus.com)....

----------


## petra30

Jaja, česttitam, čestitam, čestitam  :D  :D  :D 

Gabi i Ninochka, žao mi je   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  

Ipak je 2010. naša godina  :Love:

----------


## jaja2

HVALA VAM SVIMA   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Zedra već sad ~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju božićnu ß.

Arkica, Zeena neka vaš 1. mjesec bude plodonosan 

AuroraBlu držim fige da u srijedu pronađu najbolju moguću zamislivu jajnu stanicu koja će se još ljepše oploditi, i onda sve skupa uloviti u tvojoj maternici   :Love:  

Ninochka, tvoja je isto 2010. godina, pa se stoga lijepom nadaj u 2. mjesecu   :Love:  

Anana1 vjeruj da će biti sve OK i bit će   :Smile:  

Narnija   :Love:  neka se tvoje čekanje isplati, evo ti malo ~~~~~~~~

NinaB tako ljepo razmišljaš da se ti fino odmori i u nove pobljede sa novom godinom   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  

Marnie.... natjeraj muža da te pika... tako je moj mene u nadlakticu, i mogu vam reći da je to odrađivao kao pravi profesionalac (a nije)....čak mi se činilo da pomalo uživa 
 :Wink:  .... no u svakom slučaju ~~~~~~~ da sve ispadne ovaj put za 5. 


Gabi moja žao mi je zbog tvog jučerašnjeg neuspjeha...... no s novom godinom osjećam da dolazi tvoja bebica   :Love:

----------


## molu

Moram uletiti tu cure iako sam s vv. *Jaja*  :D  :D  :D. Stvarno sam presretna radi tebe i   :Heart:   Ovo mi je tako popravilo dan! Uzivaj draga i zelim ti urednu i skolsku trudnocu i brz i bezbolana porod!   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Jaja*....drago mi je da je tvoje  :Heart:   veliko, jer malo   :Heart:   kuca za svoje buduće roditelje!!
*Zedra*....opaaa...al će biti fino za NG ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*gabi*...jako mi je žao radi svega što se dogodilo...  :Kiss:  
Nina...za petak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svima ostalima pusa...

----------


## NinaB

jaja draga  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
ovo si sve napisala kao da se sa nama oprastas   :Razz:  ...
Ti si ipak nasa vidilja i potpora  :Love:   :Love:  
Hvala na zeljama....
Ma curke izgleda da je nama svima sudena pijanka za novu godinu..mislim da su nam zato ovako ove neuspjesne ha sta mislite????  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## NinaB

*želimo bebu* tek sam sad skuzila hvala draga  :Love:   :Love:  
javim naravno.....

Narnija vibra za sutra barem za 4 komada~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
jaja zaboravih pitanje...sta je dr rekao dali sada mirovanje ili sve normalno sve ok???
 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## jaja2

NinaB ne opraštam se ja od vas, već sam imala potrebu svima pojedinačno nešto zaželjeti.
Bez brige pratit ću ja sve vaše uspjehe   :Smile:  
Što se tiče mirovanja, jučer sam bila kod privatnika samo da mi potvrdi trudnoću, a danas sam se trebala javiti u Vinogradsku. No nije bilo doktora pa se sa njima čujem tek u petak. Prije tjedan dana dr. T mi je preporučio mirovanje pa ja dalje samo mirujem...
I samo da vam dočaram čari trudnoće zlo mi je cijeli dan, pa i ne radim drugo nego mirujem.

----------


## ivica_k

jaja2, veselim se s tobom :D   :Heart:

----------


## Zeena

jaja2, samo ti miruj i uzivaj u mucnini...   :Grin:  
NinaB, to ce nam biti zadnja pijanka za par slijedecih godina...   :Laughing:

----------


## NinaB

bravo* jaja* za bljuvanje i mirovanje to su samo čari...aiko se ja nadam da ja necu morati mirovati 8)  jer to ce me ubijati mislim da bi svaki dan bila kod dr.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  a ovako kada radis ipak ti brze vrijeme prođe i ne mislis baš svaku minutu na to  :Razz:  ...joj kada se sjetim svoga tazmišljanja prije par godina i nade tada i danas ajoj...da mi je vratiti vrijeme :/  :/ ...možda bih mogla nešto i promjeniti barem se psihički pripremiti za sve ovo  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  
da veselim se pijanki..ali poznavajući sebe zaspat cu ko klada...
ali zato firma mi ima party ovaj petak i dat cu sve od sebe da za svaku od vas nesto popijem i zaželim unaprijed  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## narnija

Drage moje ,
ja  sam sutra gore na uzv , milsim da i aurora ide sutra zar ne ? Nadam se da ćemo se vidjeti....hvala na vibrama Nina B i sretno u petak na konzultacijama ....pusa svima i javim vam se odmah poslije !  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

*narnija* i* AuroraBlu* sretno danas!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

Evo me cure   :Sad:   došla ja na posao. Bila je samo cista. Inače, dr.Tomić se definitivno razbolio, ali je bio dr. Alebić s VV na zamjeni i on mi je radio punkciju. Bit će i sutra, koliko sam shvatila, a u petak se vraća Kuna.
Ja nastavljam s prirodnim u 2.mj.

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora baš mi je žao  :Sad:  
Ne znam šta je to ovaj mjesec, baš je svima krenulo nizbrdo  :Sad:  

Ali sad ćeš nam se pridružiti na pijanki za novu godinu pa je onda 2010. definitivno naša  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Definitivno je 2010.naša!  :D

----------


## zedra

Aurora   :Love:  
Pa ovo je stvarno poražavajuće...ali mora i taj loši niz proći...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Neeee padati u beed!   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Sa Novom će sve biti bolje...vidjet ćete...
Ja pobjegla od Alebića, kad on za mnom   :Laughing:

----------


## Marnie

joj cure, tako sam ljuta...u stvari ne znam da li sam više ljuta ili preplašena. Jutros sam došla na folikulometriju, jer mi je 7 dan ciklusa, a u stimuliranom sam postupku. Došla sam u 7 i 30 i već je bila puna čekaonica :shock: . Sestra mi je odmah rekla da je dr. T bolestan a dr. K na službenom putu, ali da pričekam jer je dr. A tu na zamjeni. i tako čekam ja do 9 i 30 kad mi sestra kaže da se dr. A žuri i da me nema tko pregledati i da se javim u petak kad će dr. K biti tu. Ja sam im rekla da se nadam da to neće biti pre kasno, jer imam kratke cikluse (24-25 dana), a one da mi ne mogu pomoći. Pitam što dalje sa stimulacijom, jer mi je dr. T samo odredio stimulaciju do 6. dc, pa smo na ovom 7. trebali dogovoriti za dalje, a one da samo nastavim do petka. I sad sam u šoku i preplašena, jer se dalje stimuliram po preporuci medicinskih sestara, bez ultrazvuka, a jajnici me od jučer prilično bole. Što mislite da li će to što nisam imala foikulometriju 7. dc imati kakva utjecaja, da li će biti prekasno? Joj, samo da mi ne propadne ovaj ciklus, jer mi se piše kao stimulirani, a može se dogoditi da niš ne ispadne od ovoga  :Evil or Very Mad:  . Znam da nitko tu nije kriv, samo zar sam ja baš takav pehista ?!? i još kad sam se vraćala na posao sam morala ići pješke od glavnog kolodvora do vukovarske, jer je bio kolaps tramvaja   :Laughing:  .

----------


## NinaB

juhuuuuuu
kazem ja Vama pijanka ko ni jedna do sada...
Cekamo *narniju* sa vijestima  :Love:

----------


## NinaB

:Love:  *Marnie*
ja nemogu vjerovati.....kako se to moze dopustiti???Vec sam komentirala kada je bilo pitanja da nece biti biloga...i evo ponovilo se opet nazalost  :Mad:   :Mad:  ...
u soku sam znam kako bi meni bilo...mislim da bi se sama usla pregledati na ulz  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   malo šale  :Kiss:  
na kojoj si terapiji?

----------


## Zeena

Marnie, a da odes kod nekog privatnika na uzv, onako cisto zbog sebe da se umiris? ja bi otisla, ili kod svog ginica socijalnog pa da vidis kakvo je stanje? 
bas je zeznuta situacija do kraja...    :Sad:

----------


## Marnie

od 1. dc Suprefact Spray 3x1 i od 2.-6. dc 2 ampule Menopura 75. Nadam se da to nije neka jaka stimulacija i da će do petka sve biti ok. Da li je moguće da u stimuliranom postupku "prezriju" folikuli, odn. js?

----------


## narnija

evi i mene,

naravno da sam došla oko pola devet i sestra me poslala kući.....mislim jučer sam zvala da pitam kada da dođem...pa zar nisu znali da je Kuna na službenom.....a u petak ću doći ponovno ako mi ne bude prekasno jer mi je već sada 9 dc i počinje me boliti desni jajnik   :Saint:   :Saint:  već znate da sam zbog toga sretna....javim se opet ....marnie pa zar smo se negdje vidjele ...kako izgledaš i da li si ti mene skužiila  došla sam malo poslije pola devet i za par minuta izišla

----------


## Marnie

ja sam imala rep, smeđa kosa, crnu haljinicu i ispod bijelu košulju. Oprosti, ali bila sam pričala s jednom curom iz Osjeka, pa nisam pratila tko dolazi. U petak opet dolazim, pa se možda i sretnemo  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Marnie,* i ja sam na prvi uzv.u stimuliranom ciklusu došla 9.dc.jer je taman bio vikend prije. Nadam se da ti ipak neće biti kasno, a do tada (danas i sutra) nastavi kako su ti sestre rekle. 2 menopura dnevno nije jaka doza).

----------


## Marnie

> *Marnie,* i ja sam na prvi uzv.u stimuliranom ciklusu došla 9.dc.jer je taman bio vikend prije. Nadam se da ti ipak neće biti kasno, a do tada (danas i sutra) nastavi kako su ti sestre rekle. 2 menopura dnevno nije jaka doza).


Puno ti hvala! Baš si me umirila. I sama sam nekako pretpostavljala da ne bi trebalo biti kasno, jer 9. dan idem na prvi ultrazvuk kad imam prirodne postupke. Ovo mi je prvi stimulirani, pa nisam bila sigurna   :Embarassed:  .

----------


## Gabi25

Ajoj cure vidim da je kolaps u Vinogradskoj  :Sad:  
Baš splet nesretnih okolnosti...
Marnie slažem se s Aurorom, mislim da ti neće biti prekasno 9dc
narnija a ti si išla bezveze tamo :shock:  omg, baš mi je žao

----------


## petra30

Dobar dan  :Smile: 

Dobro je da nisam i ja otišla u Vinogradsku (ionako nisam mogla izostati s posla) - vidim već da bih poljubila vrata...

Dobre vijesti kod mene - ovuliram  :D 
Još sad samo kad bi se muževi plivači dali nagovoriti na suradnju, nitko ne bi bio sretniji od mene   :Grin:

----------


## NinaB

bravo Petra :D  :D  :D 
zamoli muzeve plivače onako ljubazno..umiljato...  :Kiss:  

Mene od proslog cetvrtka dole rsatura..prestane m 1 dan i onda opet..a danas me toliko lijeva strana boli da sam se u jednom trenutku jedva ispravila sa stolca..popila sam neofen forte ali ne popusta...  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## NinaB

*narnija i marnie* bas mi je zao sta se poljubili vrata..jako neozbiljno po meni....  :Mad:  
sta da je netko danas imao Aih ili IVF bas me zanima sta bi bilo??
Nisam znala da je dr. Z radio u IVF kod Š....  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
mislim o njemu imam odredeno mišljenje zato   :Evil or Very Mad:   kada je izasao članak kako podupire dragog nam ministra u zakonu  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## NinaB

pardon ne dr Z nego Tomić lapsus  :Razz:

----------


## tlukaci5

draga Marnie i Narnija, ja vas potpuno razumijem jer sam i sama tako prošla prije nekih mjesec dana kada sam bila naručena za određeni datum da dođem na dogovor, kad ono nema ni Kune ni Tomića, koji peh, a ja nisam baš blizu Zg,kojih 4 h jahanja vlakom:ukratko od 5h ujutro pa do 17h popodne dok nisam došla doma.  :Evil or Very Mad:  
naravno da ti je ponekad dosta svega,uz sve ovo što moraš prolaziti, još se događaju i takve stvari...I sad sam gore u siječnju,nadam se.

----------


## reny123

Pitanje za iskusne:
Anti TPO  <4.5, ref. vrijednost <34
DHEASS 7.89, ref. vrijednost 1.8-7.7

Ne kužim ove znakove (<>), kako da to pročitam. Ja si to tumačim: Anti TPO ima referentne vrijednosti 0-34, a ja imam više od 4.5? I to je u redu. Da li griješim?

DHEASS je blago povišen. Jel to opako? Čitala sam da upućuje na policistične jajnike. Imate li kakva iskustva s tim?

----------


## Zeena

po meni je ovo prvo ok. a sto se DHEASa tice i ja imam isti takav nalaz i doktor je rekao da je to ok, nista posebno.   :Smile:  
pitala sam nesto slicno u jednoj drugoj temi pa sam dobila dobar odgovor glede ovog hormona. pogledaj tu (dolje skroz pred kraj) http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...=asc&start=600
 :Grin:

----------


## petra30

> bravo Petra :D  :D  :D 
> zamoli muzeve plivače onako ljubazno..umiljato...  
> 
> Mene od proslog cetvrtka dole rsatura..prestane m 1 dan i onda opet..a danas me toliko lijeva strana boli da sam se u jednom trenutku jedva ispravila sa stolca..popila sam neofen forte ali ne popusta...


Lijepo smo se dogovorili pa sad da vidim da li im se sviđao dogovor   :Grin:  
Žao mi je što te tak boli, evo šaljem   :Kiss:   d abrže prođe ta bol
Da, Tomić je radio kod Šimunića u IVF-u, ja bila tamo kod njega  :Smile:

----------


## NinaB

hvala draga Petrice  :Love:  ...
moram priznati da mi je sve lakse i lakse kao vrijeme prolazi i kako mi je menga prestala...ali san mi nikako nece na oči to je nesto prestrasno  :Sad:  ...nisam se nadala da ce me toliko to sve shrvati...pogotovo jer sam stalno sama u krevetu ( dragi svaki tjedan trenutno na putu po 5 dana) on na jednu stranu ne spava ja na drugu osim kada smo zajedno onda nam je lakse...
kao sto vidite koliko je sati a meni ko jutro :shock:  :shock: 
proči će i to...znam...
pusa svima i laku noć...
i naravno narnija VIBRA˘~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za sutra i SVIM curkama  :Kiss:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Jutro cure moje,
vidim stvarno ružan niž kod nas, pa dr-i brljave....grrrrrr
*Aurora.*..2 mjesec bingo! Na kraju ćemo sve krenuti u 2 mj lol....bar znam da ja krećem...
Da vam se pohvalim da sam dobila drugi posao koji bi trebao biti bolji pa ni ne mogu onda u 1 mj nikuda...
~~~~~~~~~~ za Ninu danas...  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

zelimo bebu super za posao :D  :D 
narnija sretno danas, čekamo vijesti... još je netko danas gore a ja se ne mogu sjetiti ko  :Embarassed:  
u svakom slučaju svima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

Danas se Kuna vraća.
Sretno svim curama koje hvataju Božićni vlakić!  :D   :Heart:

----------


## NinaB

Hvala draga *zelimo bebu*  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
Narnija fige i vibra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da tko je jos danas gore?u svakom slučaju sretno~~~~~~~~~~~
ja danas imam Božićni pary i bas pokusavm nas stare iz Vinogradske prebrojati da za svaku nesto popijem  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   ali mislim da nebi bilo dobro....  :Laughing:

----------


## Marnie

i ja danas imam Božićni party, ali na žalsot poslovni, pa se ne mogu baš "ubiti" od cuge, ali najrađe bih nakon jutarnjeg posjeta Vinogradskoj.
Loše sam reagirala na Menopure. Na desnom jajniku niš, a na lijevom se stvorila cista od 3 cm  :Crying or Very sad:  . Još sam par dana prije ciklusa otišla kod svog ginekologa na UZV da provjeri da nema neke ciste, jer me je dr. T upozorio da bi cista kod stimulacije mogla "popapati" sve hormone i spriječiti nastanak folikula i sve je bilo ok na UZV-u. I onda se to i dogodilo  :Evil or Very Mad:  , a nisam imala niti jednu već 10 godina!!! Sutra moram doći na još jedan UZV da dr. K vidi ako se što promijenilo, ali on misli da je to sigurno cista, jer folikul niti uz stimulaciju ne možbe biti 3cm veliki  :Crying or Very sad:  , a to si i ja mislim. 
Eto, tako da će mene i ova godina ostaviti bez postupka i bez t. Ma neka ode, zločesta jedan, a 2010, je nekako ljepša, okrugla, pa će biti i bolje   :Smile:  .
Bar ću sada moći obaviti Božićni šoping na miru (nije neka utjeha, ali bolje išta nego ništa   :Laughing:  ).
Svim ostalim curama koje su upale u Božićni vlakić sretno  :Love:  !

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Marnie*,   :Love:   žao mi je... izgleda da smo sve u istoj kaši (osim naše Jaje2  :D ), mora nam bit bolje u 2010. Kad idem razmišljat, pa meni je stvarno ta 2009 bila  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  - doživjela sam 1 prirodnu biokemijsku, 1 prirodnu vanmateričnu, 1 neuspjeli ivf i 1 neuspjeli prirodnjak. A možda i bolje da sam sve to odradila u 1 godini nego da se rastezalo u par  :Laughing:

----------


## narnija

drage moje evo i mene , pa jesam ja to sama u božićnom vlakiću....imam tri folikula na desnom i dva na lijevom ...ali još su mali pa idem ponovno u ponedjeljak ...nadam se da će se pravilno razvijati ....  :Heart:   :Heart:  bebica 2009 vidimo se u ponedjeljak gore ....pusa svima Nina b popij u ime  mojih folikulića par cugi .....

----------


## Marnie

ajde Narnija, bar tebi da je krenulo :D . Sretno!

----------


## lastavica1979

Evo i ja da vam se javim danas obavili pravnika i psihijatra,jos hormone i nadam se u 1 mjesecu postupak AIH za pocetak jedva cekam. Imat ce nasi dr posla preko glave kad im se sve u 1 mjesecu nacrtamo.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Narnija,* super ti je reakcija! Ne mogu vjerovati da je to sve od klomifena! (jel je? malo sam zaboravila)  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

marnie kakav ti je bio protokol da si tako slabo reagirala??baš mi je žao  :Love:  
narnija ajme koja reakcija, 5 komada :shock:  samo od klomifena?? ja to mogu samo sanjati  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Marina27

Komadi i ja sam u ponedjeljak ujutro gore, konacno sa svim nalazima  :D 
Koga cu jos vidjeti u ponedjeljak????
Tako da se nadam da cemo zapoceti poslije nove.
Neka nam svima bude uspijesna i sa puno puno beba!!!!!
Sve Vas volim i VEEEEELIKE puse Vam saljem!
I vibre isto    :Love:

----------


## Marnie

> marnie kakav ti je bio protokol da si tako slabo reagirala??baš mi je žao  
> narnija ajme koja reakcija, 5 komada :shock:  samo od klomifena?? ja to mogu samo sanjati


suprefact spray 1. dc i po 2 ampule menopura od 2. dc do danas. I dr. K se jako čudio što sam tako reagirala da me je čak ispitivao gdje sam si davala injekcije i u koliko sati...pa bolje sam znala reagirati na klomifen.

----------


## narnija

curke,

meni je uvijek na početku pet komada , tako je bilo i prošli puta , ali poslije su bila 3 na lijevom i 1 na desnom ...ali sve us vemu i ja mislilm da dobro reagriam na klomifen ..kada sam bila na stimuliranom IVF koristila sam klomifen i 8 ampula gonala i dobila sam hrpu folikula ali samo 3 JS tako da ti folikulići mogu biti prazni ....što je kod mene bio slučaj......pusa drage moje .....držite se sve

----------


## NinaB

Draga *narnija* ti si za sve nas koje smo ispale iz Božičnog vlakića odradila jos samo da se prime barem 2  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   ti želim...
Ma naša je definitivno 2010...
ja lagano pripremam dušu i tijelo narnija za tvoje folikulice da popijem..pazi me se ako se ne prime  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   da nebi ja zavrsila odjel do na trež....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ja sutra ponavljam hormone štitnjače i antitjela mlo su mi zastarili nalazi od 6 mjeseca....barem nesto da obavim ovaj mjesec :D  :D 
di nam je* petra*???
pusa svima

----------


## anaea40

Imam jedno pitanje za moje suborke iz Vinogradske: naime u XI mj sam imala stimulirani postupak, beta je rasla do 95 i onda pala na 14, te sam i obilno krvarila, shvatila sam da je to biokemijska t. Nije bili dr Tomića u srijedu kad sam bila gore da me pogleda.  Sada nakon 5 dana od prestanka to krvarenja bez imalo bolova, pojavio se tamno smeđi iscjedak i jaki pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha. Da li da pričekam ponedjeljak da odem u Vinogradsku  ili ??? Ne znam da li može biti vanmaterična uz takav pad bete i nakon obilnog krvarenja  ili mi se cijeli ciklus poremetio.

----------


## NinaB

Marni draga ajoj  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   čudan je ovaj mjesc nemogu vjerovati  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## NinaB

> Imam jedno pitanje za moje suborke iz Vinogradske: naime u XI mj sam imala stimulirani postupak, beta je rasla do 95 i onda pala na 14, te sam i obilno krvarila, shvatila sam da je to biokemijska t. Nije bili dr Tomića u srijedu kad sam bila gore da me pogleda.  Sada nakon 5 dana od prestanka to krvarenja bez imalo bolova, pojavio se tamno smeđi iscjedak i jaki pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha. Da li da pričekam ponedjeljak da odem u Vinogradsku  ili ??? Ne znam da li može biti vanmaterična uz takav pad bete i nakon obilnog krvarenja  ili mi se cijeli ciklus poremetio.


draga ti si isti moj slučaj ja sam krvarila 7 dana i to da mi je koza promijenila boju kako sam bila blijeda od toga..Nemora biti da je bila biokemijska moja je rasla od 75 i onda padala a gestacijska vrecica se bila napravila već..Ali svakako preporučam da odeš na kontrolu barem i ja imam iscjedak smečkasti..ne brini ali svakako odi na pregled..ja idem u pon kod svoje ginicke..nemoras gore po meni barem  :Love:

----------


## anaea40

Hvala Nina B na brzom odgovoru. A što bi bilo ako nije biokemijska trudnoća? Nisam radila UZV tako da ne znam da li se formirao gestacijski mjehurić.  Nakon što mi je stalo krvarenje  osjećala sam pikanje u području jajnika-mislila sam da će ovulacija (čak sam i koristila LH trake-  stalno su bile neg.), i sada simptomi ko pred menzes. Nemreš vjerovat. :?

----------


## anaea40

Marnie, ja imam 40 g., znači nešto sam starija od tebe i meni su uvijek počeli s 4 Menopura, u Mb sam ukupno dobila 36 amp, sada u Vinogradskoj 30 Gonala. I dobijem maksimalno 6-7 jajnih stanica. Mislim da bi trebala ići s jačom stimulacijom.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Aenea40*, ma Nina je mislila na vanmateričnu, ne na biokemijsku. Ja bi u ponedjeljak otišla gore, a isto tako ti nije loše ponovo izvadit betu. Nije dobro ako malo pada, pa malo raste, ali ako je u konstantnom padu, to je ok.

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Marnie, ja imam 40 g., znači nešto sam starija od tebe i meni su uvijek počeli s 4 Menopura, u Mb sam ukupno dobila 36 amp, sada u Vinogradskoj 30 Gonala. I dobijem maksimalno 6-7 jajnih stanica. Mislim da bi trebala ići s jačom stimulacijom.


Ma zašto jača stimulacija!? Pa s novim zakonom je sasvim besmisleno dobiti više od 6-7 j.s. Čemu, kad ionako trebaju izabrati samo 3 od toga. Meni je i Tomić rekao da ih je idealno dobiti 5-6, (nikad nisu sve dobre) i od njih odabrati 3 najbolje.

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora mislim da je anaea rekla marnie da bi trebala ići na jaču stimulaciju  :Smile:  

čudno mi je da su do sad svi u vinogradskoj počeli sa 2 menopura 2dc a ja imam 2.,3. i 4dc po 3 menopura :shock:  onda 5, 6 i 7dc po 2 menopura

----------


## anaea40

Meni izgleda da će ovo biti menstruacija jer me inače tako boli, samo ne znam kaj će se više ima odljuštit.  Aurora Blue kažem da sam maksimalno dobila 6 j.s.  uz jaču stimulaciju što se događa kod "nas zrelijih" , a od tih neke neće bit dobre (što biolog može procijenit). Ja sam sada u Vinogradskoj  uz 30 Gonala dobila 4 j.s. i 3 su se oplodile.  U Mariboru sam uz 36 Gonala+Menopura dobila 6 j. stanica i 5 blastocisti, pa sam imala i FET.
Meni je Tomić dao 30 Gonala jer je računao da neće biti puno j.s. za zamrzavat, i pogodio je.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Gabi, hvala   :Smile:   Nisam baš bila skoncentrirana, očito, sad sam ponovo pročitala i vidjela da se Anaea obraćala Marnie kad je rekla za jaču stimulaciju.

Inače, ja sam imala po 3 menopura 2.i 3.dc, a dalje po 2.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Anaea40*, imaš pp

----------


## Marnie

> Marnie, ja imam 40 g., znači nešto sam starija od tebe i meni su uvijek počeli s 4 Menopura, u Mb sam ukupno dobila 36 amp, sada u Vinogradskoj 30 Gonala. I dobijem maksimalno 6-7 jajnih stanica. Mislim da bi trebala ići s jačom stimulacijom.


bila sam jutros ponovo na UZV i dr. K nije još 100% siguran da li je cista ili folikul  :/ , pa je rekao da ipak sutra uzmem štopericu i u utroak bar da napravimo AIH da me ne mrcvari sa punkcijom. I opet nije mogao vjerovati na moju reakciju na Menopur. Bar me je utješilo što se toliko trudi. Vidjeti ću s njim na dogovoru za dalje kada sve ovo završi o jačini stimulacije. Vjerojatno i trebam jaču stimulaciju, ipak se približavam klubu 39   :Laughing:  .

----------


## AuroraBlu

Marnie, jesi li uzimala potkožno injekcije ili u mišić? Mislim da se gonali i menopuri mogu na oba načina, uglavnom se daju u špek (potkožno, dakle) ali možda je jača reakcija kad je u mišić...

----------


## petra30

Dobar dan, evo me  :Smile: 
NinaB, nisam se nigdje izgubila, samo je bilo gužvastično na poslu. Ja sam trenutno u akciji keksanja sa svojim mužem, tko zna, možda su plivači odlučili malo sudjelovati ovog Božića (Christmas spirit)
A ako ne budu sudjelovali, onda idemo na stimulirani u veljači.

Svim curkama želim uspješne postupke, lijepe pluseke za Božić   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## petra30

> Marnie, jesi li uzimala potkožno injekcije ili u mišić? Mislim da se gonali i menopuri mogu na oba načina, uglavnom se daju u špek (potkožno, dakle) ali možda je jača reakcija kad je u mišić...


Ja sam uzimala gonale potkožno, dobro sam reagirala (možda je to zato što imam špeka)

Aurora, sad tek vidim u tvojem potpisu da nije bilo stanice, baš mi je žao  :Sad: 
Tog sam se i ja bojala.

----------


## zedra

Halo, drage!!
mislim da je vrijeme da netko ovdje objvi trudnoću, jer mi se cini da mi na Vinogradskoj imamo najmanje uspjeha!!  :Crying or Very sad:  
Baš me pere crnjak...
By the way, ja utriće pijem...i ok sve...malo pospana, boli me trbuh za pop....

----------


## anaea40

AuroraBlu imaš pp.

----------


## NinaB

> Halo, drage!!
> mislim da je vrijeme da netko ovdje objvi trudnoću, jer mi se cini da mi na Vinogradskoj imamo najmanje uspjeha!!  
> Baš me pere crnjak...
> By the way, ja utriće pijem...i ok sve...malo pospana, boli me trbuh za pop....


Draga   :Love:   :Love:  mozda ces nam ti oraspoložiti Božic  :Kiss:  ..
da od Uterica ja sam bila drogi...samo spavala i spavala sva sreca da sam 1 tjedan bila doma jer neznam kako bi na poslu..jesi doma mirujes ili?
A kasnije kada sam uterice vaginalno stavljala sve ok je bilo..
Prezivjela jucerasnju festu  :Razz:   :Grin:   za sve Vas sam si nazdravila i na glas moji su me ssmo gledali kada sam nickove izgovarala ali nisu se bunili pili su..misle da sam poludila  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## narnija

Bravo Nina B  neka si ti samo nazdravila draga ....kako je bilo na konzultacijama .....nisi nam rekla ......pusa svima ..jedva čekam ponedjeljak   da vidim jesu narasli moji folikulići ....  :Kiss:

----------


## petra30

Narnija, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike folikule   :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

> Marnie, jesi li uzimala potkožno injekcije ili u mišić? Mislim da se gonali i menopuri mogu na oba načina, uglavnom se daju u špek (potkožno, dakle) ali možda je jača reakcija kad je u mišić...



Dobro jutro cure! Nisam se uopće logirala cijeli vikend, jer sam doma u nekim građevinskim radovima i mm i ja samo šljakali k'o mazge cijeli vikend. 
Menopur sam si davala u trbuh, potkožno. Dr. K mi ništa nije komentirao na moj odgovor da sam si davala u trbuh potkožno, tako da mislim da je možda svejedno gdje si dajem (ruka ili buša). Možda se čovjek prepao da si nisam davala u guzu  :Laughing:  . Moja teroija je da se to sve dogodilo, jer je po broj 1 preslaba sitmulacija, a pod broj 2 sam pod velikim stresom zbog situacije doma (građevisnki radovi, psić beba koji traži buđenje u 5 i 30 svako jutro i piškenje tijekom noći - skoro kao da imam dijete hehe itd.). Mislim da će 2010. ipak krenuti na bolje, ovako loš niz ne može se još dugo nastaviti.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Marnie,  :D  :D  :D za sutrašnji AIH i dobar folikulić! Samo ti vježbaj s psićem, to ti je dobra priprema za bebu   :Love:  

Narnija,  :D   :D   :D  za lijepe rezultate na današnjem uzv!

----------


## narnija

evo mene drage moje ,

moji folikulići rastu ali nisam baš zadovoljan kojom brzinom....u petak su bili 12mm a danas su 15mm , u srijedu opet ....nekako su mi prespori šta kažete curke ? ....inaće na desnom su mi ostala 3 a na lijevom neki sitni nebitni kaže dok. T . endić tek 6,3   a valjda će narasti do kraja tjedna ....  :Saint:

----------


## Gabi25

narnija ma samo neka rastu, nije birno kojom brzinom, polako ali neka budu pravi :D 
Dr. T je ozdravio?? Jel gužva bila gore?

----------


## narnija

ja sam došla u sedam i u osam bila prva na redu ...ali sam se sada čula sa bebicom2009 i poludila je kaže da je užasno gužva i da još čeka...inaće oba dva doktora su gore ....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Narnija*, pa glavno da rastu, meni se to čini ok. Vi~~~~~ram za preksutra, nek budu bar 18!
Ja moram po otpusno pismo jedan dan... Nek nam je dr.T. ozdravio!

----------


## zedra

Narnija, bitno da rastu, sada će oni ubrzati... :D 
Jel netko, od vas AIH-cura imao kakve simptomciće 8. dan nakon AIH??
mene stalno nešto boli, steže...ma već jedva cekam betu pa šta bude..

----------


## Marina27

Bila sam i ja danas gore, dobila sam protokol za IVF/ICSI - totalno sam zbunjena, sljedeci tjedan idemo kod psihologice, pa onda pocetkom sijecnja krecemo u akciju, naravno ako nam dodu naruceni menopuri.
Jel mi mozete objasniti sto znaci od 1. dana ciklusa superfact 3x1 do primanja HCG - sto je to tj. do kad je to? 
Ispricavam se ako je ovo glupo pitanje.....

----------


## zedra

marina, to ti znaci da uzimaš Suprefact 3x na dan od 1.DC do štoperice, tj do injekcije koju ćeš dobiti prije aspiracije jajnih stanica

----------


## Marina27

Zedra, hvala!  Koliko ste cekale na menopure koje vam je ginekolg narucio?

----------


## Marnie

Narnija, glavno da rastu. ~~~~~~~ i ja za srijedu  :Smile:  .
Marina27 meni je trebalo oko 2 tjedan da dobijem od HZZO-a Menopur, a vjerujem da to ovisi o brzini tvojeg soc. gin. odn. njegove sestre, jer znam da se može i puno brže dobiti  :Smile:  . Samo vodi računa za stimulaciju da su doktori u Vinogradskoj do 11. 01. na godišnjem, da ne počneš stimulaciju, a onda te nema tko pregledati...
Suprefact ti je u spreju tako da stavljaš 3 puta dnevno po jedan štrcaj u svaku nosnicu. Bitno je da je uvijek u isto vrijeme (tako je meni dr. T rekao). Sretno sa stimulacijom  :Sad: .

----------


## Marnie

UUUPS krivi smile-ić. Ispravak: Sretno sa stimulacijom  :Smile:

----------


## Marina27

Marnie, taman bih trebala dobiti oko 07.01 tako da mi 8 dan ciklusa pada 14.01 mislim da je to okej taman mogu ici na prvu folikulometriju...

----------


## Gabi25

Cure već kas pričate o stimulaciji da i ja nešto pitam- meni na protokolu piše suprefact sprej 3x2- da li to znači 3 puta dnevno po 2 uštrcaja u svaku nosnicu ili po jedan u svaku pa je to onda skupa 2????

----------


## AuroraBlu

To znači 3 puta dnevno po 2 uštrcaja: 1 u jednu i 1 u drugu nosnicu.

----------


## Gabi25

Hvala ti Aurora, to sam i mislila  :Love:  
Ja sam menopure naručila prošli tjedan, možda malo prerano ali sam se bojala obzirom da sad dolaze ovi blagdani i sve to da mi ne bi odugovlačili. Bolje nek to stoji kod mene u frižideru umjesto novogodišnje sarme  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Mljac... ma kakva sarma, nema boljeg od menopura   :Laughing:

----------


## NinaB

pozz svima..
narnija draga  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  bravo za rast :D  :D  :D još malo  :Heart:   :Heart:  
ja sam u totalnoj komi danas izljev iz mene ko...1 dan menge i prepala sam se jako, naravno odmah nazvala svoju ginicku sutra ujutro u 7 h sam kod nje kaze da to bas i nije normalno od 03.11 imala sam 8 dana i prestalo i jucer malo krenulo maloprije izljev ko...
kaj mislite o tome  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nina*, javi nam sutra šta će ti tvoja doc.reći! Jel ti beta potpuno pala?

----------


## NinaB

moja beta je bila 03.11 5 ali ne vjerujem da ce me sutra slati na ponovno vadenje jer sam u subotu izvadila 4 epruvete pa daljnjih 10 dana nesmijem vaditi..s obzirom na krvarenje i sve ostalo nije preporučljivo...
jel netko bio u ovakvoj mojoj situaciji  :Sad:

----------


## NinaB

evo dosšli nalazi moji
t4-97
tsh 1,60 
prolaktin 284
LH 3,5
Antitjela 21,1 

Po meni je to sve u nekim granicama..?ili?

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB a koje su referentne vrijednosti?? One u zagradi?

Ne kužim baš- 03.11. si imala mengu- misliš 03.12.??

----------


## NinaB

nemam ih..onda bi i ja znala...znat cu sutra kad mi ga dr. očita....
ali koliko se sjecam sve je u granicama osim ovog Lh lutropina on je nizak malo....
men je krenulo sa svih strana   :Sad:  ..proći će...

----------


## Gabi25

A gdje si radila nalaze?? Jer nije svugdje isto, svaki lab ima svoje referentne vrijednosti.

----------


## Zeena

eto ja danas narucila menopure kod ginice i podigla uputnicu za psihijatra kod doktora...   :Smile:  i rekla mi ginica da zovnem iza 7.1 da vidimo jesu li stigli.  8) a da si stopericu i sprej moram sama platiti... mislim... znam da to tako ide, ali kakav je to onda na teret hzzo kad dio toga placam..   :Rolling Eyes:  
no to cak nije bitno...  :/  glavno da je postupak na vidiku.   :D 

i da, konacno sam si kupila spavacicu za u bolnicu (i to u Budimpešti  8) ta mora da ce mi srecu donjeti... ).   :Laughing:  

NinaB, nemam pojma kako ne pisu ref vrijednosti...  :shock: mislim, ja sam 2 puta hormone vadila pa su im razlicite ref vrijednosti (vadila u petrovoj i privatnoj klinici)

----------


## Gabi25

zeena i meni dok rekao da štopericu sama plaćam :?  jel to nešto novo? čini mi se da sam čitala da na teret hzzo- a ide sve osim suprefacta

----------


## Marnie

Štoperica se sigurno plaća, samo Menopuri/Gonali idu na teret HZZO-a. 
Baš me zanima da li postoje i neke druge stimulacije koje idu na teret HZZO-a? Pa mislim, možda ne paše svim ženama Menopur ili Gonal, što onda u tom slučaju?

----------


## narnija

nina draga ništa ne brini , ja mislim da si ti imala čisti spontani i jednostavno se nisi skroz očistila i sad si dobila u vrijeme kada si prije imala cikluse ...meni je poslije kiretaže trebalo mjesec i pol da mi se ciklus ponovno stabilizira ali ti nisi bila na kiretaži nego češ se sada vjerojatno očistiti, 
žao mi je što si toliko krvi izgubila u posljednja dva tjedna kud si krvarila tud si još i izvadila tolike bočice....drži se proći će i sve to jer tvoj anđelak te čeka 2010 je tvoja ne brini ....pusa svima curke ....

----------


## Zeena

da, Gabi, to sam i ja negdje citala, ali izgleda da smo fulale...   :Rolling Eyes:  
morat cemo skupa u šoping ljekova...   :Laughing:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nina,* javi nam što će ti doktorica sutra reći.

*Marnie*, nema druge terapije osim gonala i menopura, odnosno klomifena - ali on je druga kategorija. 
*Zeena,* dobro da i ovo pokriva hzzo, jer 1 ampula menopura košta 150-200 kn. U usporedbi s tim, štoperica i suprefact je sića   :Smile:

----------


## Zeena

AuroraBlu, znam...   :Embarassed:  samo bi po meni bilo logicno da ako je na teret hzzo-a da onda i ovi ljekovi spadaju u to jer je sve to dio protokola...  da ne bi ispalo, nije da se zalim, samo komentiram da je glupo napravljeno kao i ovaj novi zakon.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## NinaB

evo me pozzz svima  :Kiss:  
krvarenje i danas ali manje, nikada nisam bila sa krvarenjem na pregledu malo je   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  ali sva sreća da je moj dr. SUPER tako da...
Uglavnom cista se moja povečala sa 18mm na 28mm, miom i dalje ostao, i nesto nevjerovatno do sada u ciklusu nikada nije bilo folikula danas je 21mm :D  :D  :D  :D a danas mi je 12 dan ciklusa...akcija ali nazalost dragi mi na putu vraca se u petak tako da nista....  :Sad:  
U maternici mi je vidljivo jos uvijek..nisam se do kraja očistila i baš kako je narnija rekla dr kaze rani spontani...jer je otišlo u lijevo sve...
eto ukratko...
Kome brojimo???*Zeena*  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
narnija koliki su???kada kreces na Aih...
 :Love:  *petra*

----------


## zedra

NinaB, pa to su dobre vijesti!!
Cesto stimulacija djeluje i na sljedeći ciklus..Bar da ti je muž doma  :Embarassed:  
~~~~~~~~~svima nama za 2010!!

----------


## NinaB

hvala draga zeda  :Love:  

inace moji hormoni su svi u granicama normale :D  :D  :D  :D  :D osim LH-sto dr nije bas jasno jer je vidljiva ovulacija i folikul...,alo je ispod granice ali kaze ona da je moguce da su referentne vrijednosti za normalne ovulacije tako da :D  :D  :D ..
iduc tjedan papa nakon sto se krvarenje smiri  :Grin:  
*SVIMA* za ovu i 2010 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## narnija

ma Nina B stigneš ti to i u petak obaviti ...taman će ti folikul biti 24-25mm i puknuti tako da možda vi to napravite i u kućnoj radinosti......ne brini za mengu ...i ne moj zbog nje fulati akciju ....zažmiri i uživaj.ha...ha..
ja sutra idem ponovno na folikulometriju ...stvarno mi je ovaj ciklus nešto kasniji ..mislim jučer 14dc a folikuli tek 15mm...mislim da je to sve zbog biokemijske ...tako i tebi eto sada ovulacija ....ma super....pusa svima koliko vas ima   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## NinaB

nemora draga narnija biti  :Love:   znas da sam ja prosli Aih ilama tek 17 dan i tada su mi bili mislim 18,17 mm...nemora biti da je od bikemijske..ja sam se jako iznenadila kada je meni dr rekla 20 mm :?  :?  :? pa mi je pojasnila da su u stimuliranom manji folikuli nego u prirodnom :?  :? 
Čak si razmišlajm da iduc mjesec idem na prirodni :?  sta VI cureke mislite, rizik? dali pali stoperica kod prirodnog ili?  :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB to su super vijesti!!! A zašto ne probati skroz prirodni, ja sam za sve opcije osim ponovno klomifeni- to nema šanse.

Danas sam bila kod svog gina, išla napraviti papu i ponoviti briseve za svaki slučaj, ako što i bude stignemo izlječiti do postupka. I sad mi je gin stavio bubu u uho da bi možda bilo dobro izvaditi ovaj preostali jajovod jer to začepljenje sprečava implantaciju zametka :?  Iskreno to prvi put čujem pa ako netko zna nešto o tome- ja čekam  :Kiss:  

E da, zvao me gin i moji menopuri su stigli :D  :D  za 5 dana, svaka mu čast :D

----------


## NinaB

Draga moja Gabica  :Love:  
Cuj kakav sam ja pehista mislim da bi mi puklo taman na stolu kada bi bila  :Laughing:   pa zato ziher je ziher ali neznam dali ide kombinacija prirodnjaka sa stopericom :?  zna netko? i dali je netko isao? Jer sva se jezim ponovno klomifen koji mi je takva koma  :Sad:  ...

----------


## Gabi25

Ide ti prirodnjak sa štopericom, mislim da je ninochka išla tako, prati se rast tvog jednog folikula i dobiva se štoperica kad dovoljno naraste.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Da, ide štoperica u prirodnjaku, ali ne ovitrelle (jer je to već konfekcionirana injekcija od 10.000 jedinica) nego 1 choragon od 5.000. Rekao mi je doktor da mogu i ovitrelle, ali da onda pola bacim (košta 300kn pa je to stvarno glupo). Choragon ide u guzu.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Misterije organizma...   :Smile:   8)  (mislim na te folikule koji se pojave ni otkud, razna krvarenja itd...)
Ja sam npr prije 6 dana imala punkciju - pokazalo se da je cista (na desnom jajniku), a zadnjih par dana me tako probada lijevi jajnik kao da sad ovuliram na tom lijevom - na kojem nije bilo folikula prošli tjedan   :Smile:   svašta...

----------


## NinaB

Hvala draga.....

----------


## Marnie

evo, ja sam stručnjak za skroz prirodne postupke i ide 1 ampula Choragona 5000. Mada to nije 100% garancija, jer se ipak dogodi da folikul pukne prije postupka (meni se to dogodilo 1 od 5 puta, što i nije loš prosjek 8) ). Jutros sam bila na AIH, mada mi je folikul/cista (dr. K se još nije odlučio što je) još tamo i nije ništa puknulo, ali dr misli da bi moglo danas. A i žiga me taj lijevi jajnik tako da bi moglo biti nešto. E, sad da li je unutra js ili nije, to samo onaj gore zna   :Smile:  . 
Narnija, držim fige za uspješan rast folikulića, a svim drugim curama  :Love:  .

----------


## NinaB

hvala   :Kiss:  *marni*

znaci ti si nam sada na brojanju do bete :D  :D  :D ...pa i nije los prosjek pucanja  :Grin:  folikula  :Saint:  al kakve sam ja srece   :Laughing:   mislim da necu riskirati jer je ipak bio samo jedan  :Razz:

----------


## ninochka28

bok curke eto i mene...ja danas išla naručiti kod doktora menopure i suprafact kad ono iznenadih se jer istina samo menopur ide preko hzzo...jel ima tko savjet gdje da to idem kupiti i koliko košta? bila danas u jednoj ljekarni pa su mi rekli da ne drže to :Sad: 
Gabi kada ti opet ideš? krajem prvog ili u 2 mj?jel imaš ti stimulaciju onda ili?nadam se da ćemo opet djelit sobu...možda si ovaj put donesemo sreču :D

----------


## kiara79

Ninochka,Suprafact ima u lijekarni na Dolcu i mislim u onoj u Zagorskoj.  :Smile:

----------


## Zeena

eto mi konacno dobili i pedigre.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  sad s ponoscu mogu reci da nemam hiv, ni sifilis, da nisam mentalno bolesna i da shvacam da nema osporavanja majcinstva i ocinjstva nakon transfera.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
i moram reci da su i pravnica i psihijatrica super.   :Grin: 

Gabi, ja sam ti to negdje vec cula, ali ne kuzim zakaj bi to predstavljalo problem kod implantacije...  :? 

~~~~~~~~~ svima koje su sad u postupcima i svima koje smo na redu u novoj godini. (ja se sad vec pitam kako cu prezivjeti jos jednu m i iscekivanje slijedece...   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## ninochka28

hvaka kiara, samo kaj me brine kod te ljekarne je to da ne priznaju njihove ljekove za povrat poreza...to su mi rekli u poreznoj upravi jer sam prošle godine kupiza onaj bog za propuhivanje jajnika i platila ga 600 kn i zvala me žena iz porezne da mi kaže da to ne vrijedi jer ta ljekarna ima nekakve ljekove iz vana i da sam kupila bilo gdje drugdje da bi mi priznali :? 
vjerujem  da taj suprafakt košta preko 500 kn pa mi je žao da nemogu dobiti za to povrat poreza...ali ipak hvala ti puno na savjetu

----------


## ninochka28

da li možeš ići recimo na hitnu da ti daju inekcije ili si baš moraš sam davati?ja se bojim igle i bojim se da se nebum mogla upiknuti, pogotovo jer me strah da se ne upiknem krivo  :Sad:  
Dr.T. mi ništa nije rekao kako i gdje se trebam pikati :?

----------


## Zeena

ninochka28, iz koje to ljekarne ne priznaju? i imam sad ja jos pitanja... jel to moze ici u poreznu prijavu od mm? posto ja nisam zaposlena, a on ionako sve to bude platio.   :Embarassed:  
ja mislim da uvijek mozes otici u hitnu da te piknu, ali navodno nije tako strasno... nije da sam si i ja na ti s iglama, ali budem prezivjela nekako, a i mislila sam otici kod frendice da me ona prvi put pikne posto je medicinska sestra.   :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

Neznam ti stvarno da li može mm koristiti kod porezne prijAve mada mislim da nebi trebalo biti problema, to možeš kad kupuješ uvijek napomenuti da ti treba račun za poreznu i onda te pita na koje ime jer mora pisati pa možeš reći njegovo ime.To ti je ljekarna na dolcu ali iskreno ne znam kako se zove, mislim da je jedna jedina tamo. To je mene jako začudilo da njihove račune ne priznaju ali evo osobno sam se uvjerila u to jer sam priložila dosta računa i kada sam ih kontaktirala u poreznoj žena mi je rekla da iz te ljekarne nažalost ne mogu prihvaćati račun

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka*, ja sam suprefact platila 497 kn u ljekarni na VV (radi samo do 16h, subotom do 12h) i čak me magistra podsjetila i pitala želim li račun na ime, da ga mogu priložit za povrat poreza. Tako da od tamo sigurno prizanju, a vjerujem i iz Zagorske - tamo je možda i jeftinije, nazovi pa pitaj koliko košta. Ovitrelle (štoperica) sam kupila u ljekarni u Grahorovoj, isto sam dobila račun na ime, košta 300kn.
I vjeruj mi, *najjednojstavnije* ti je pikati se sama, nego svaki dan u isto vrijeme tražiti ko će te piknuti. A na hitnoj nisu niti malo oduševljeni kad su im cure dolazile u 23h radi štoperice koja se prima u guzu, i trebalo ih se moliti. Ti se možeš dogovoriti u Vinogradskoj na ginekologiji možda da ti daju, ali opet... njima se žuri, neće biti baš pažljivi, i najbezbolnije je kad si sama daješ injekcije, i što sporije ubrizgavaš manje, odnosno ništa, ne osjetiš. To su ti one tanke iglice s kojima se i dijabetičari bodu.
Samo hrabro!

----------


## Zeena

hvala na info.   :Love:  
i da, kad ste vi zvale u bolnicu kad ste pocele sa stimulacijom? meni je iskreno malo cudno kaj uopce nebum isla na niti jedan uzv prije postupka...  :? mislim, uvijek je sve bilo ok kod moje ginice, ali....  :/

----------


## AuroraBlu

Zeena, kako to misliš da nećeš ići niti na jedan uzv!? Ja sam dobila protokol 22.dc.kad me doktor pregledao uzvučno da se vidi da nemam slučajno koju cistu. Nakon toga se javiš 1.dc i sestra te naruči 8.dc.na prvu folikulometriju.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Vidim sad da si tek krajem 1.mj. u postupku. I ja isto, u prirodnom ivf-u. Možda se sretnemo na folikulometrijama   :Smile:

----------


## Zeena

meni su rekli da se javim kada dobijem m i pocnem sa stimulacijom.  :shock:  :?
budem onda zvala ranije, pa da jos pitam.  jer protokol i sve sam dobila.   :Smile:  

a da, ja po procjenama sam negdje 30,31 na prvoj folikulometriji   :Grin:

----------


## ninochka28

Bit će nas više u to vrijeme...i meni bi tako trebala biti prva folikulimetrija :Smile: 
Hvala Aurora na informaciji, probat ću u Zagorskoj to mi je blizu, nego di se uopće treba pikati obzirom da meni ništa nitko nije rekao?  :Sad:

----------


## Gabi25

Ja sam si suprefact naručila u jednoj ljekarni, platila ga 469 KN a ovitrelle 320 KN. Tak da sad imam sve.
Ja sam u postupku krajem 1. mjeseca, bit će nas puno tada :D  :D 
Aurora, Zeena i meni je čudno kaj me dr.T nije naručio na uzv prije postupka nego su mi sestre rekle da ih nazovem 1dc da me zapišu za folikulometriju. Ali sam ja planirala otići svom ginu 21dc prije postupka da me pregleda jer sam negdje pročitala da ako slučajno ima koja cista ''pojede'' svu stimulaciju i ništ od svega

ninochka pika se u trbuh ili u ruku, jednostavnije je u trbuh. ja ću se definitivno pikati sama, mislim da je to najjednostavnije

----------


## ninochka28

Ja sam dobila Choragon, nije mi baš jasno kako on to dodijeljuje kome šta, tj. da li choragom ili ovitrell. No neću se buniti jer je duplo jeftiniji, on je nekih 150 kn mislim.
Mogu ja doći kod nekog od vas kad bum se prvi put piknula da ne fulam  :Laughing: 
strah me je od tog pikanja užasno

----------


## mmaslacak

Evo ja se dobrovoljno javljam da te naučim ako je u pitanju standardni protokol dr.Tomića Suprefact Spray+Menopur+Choragon.
Nisam čitala sve otpočetka pa ne znam jel se o tome radi..ako je to to, pokažem ti, naučim te iz prve!
Imam i video, al se vidi iz daleka..drugi put ga snimim kako treba.

----------


## ninochka28

dogovoreno msalačkica :Smile:  točno se radi o tom protokolu dr.Tomića

----------


## ninochka28

hehehe sorry na krivo napisanom imenu, nije bilo namjerno  :Embarassed:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka*, nije choragon jeftiniji jer ti treba 10.000 jedinica, a 1 ampula choragona je 5.000. Dakle, trebaju ti 2 ampule. Ali najbolje je da pročitaš što ti je doktor napisao u pov.bolesti   :Smile:   Koliko mi je poznato 1 ampula choragona se daje kao štoperica u prirodnom ciklusu, a 2 u stimuliranom.

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Aurora, Zeena i meni je čudno kaj me dr.T nije naručio na uzv prije postupka nego su mi sestre rekle da ih nazovem 1dc da me zapišu za folikulometriju. Ali sam ja planirala otići svom ginu 21dc prije postupka da me pregleda jer sam negdje pročitala da ako slučajno ima koja cista ''pojede'' svu stimulaciju i ništ od svega


To sam i ja čula, a mene je doktor prvi put i pregledao uzvučno baš 22.dc da vidi jel sve ok. Jer, glupo je uopće počet se pikat, ako onda 8.dc ustanovi da postoji cista. I ja bi, da sam na vašem mjestu, došla krajem ciklusa na pregled, ili išla soc.giniću (ako ima dobar uzv).

----------


## Zeena

ja svako malo idem gledati koje ljekove spominjete i kaj meni tocno pise...   :Laughing:  kako se ja odlicno snalazim...   :Laughing:  

ma mislila sam ili otici gore na uzv ili kad budem kod svoje ginice isla po ljekove.  8) pa cu onda nastimati da odem po njih krajem ciklusa.   :Grin:

----------


## Marina27

Drage moje, upravo sam procitala da se savjetovaliste kog psihologa/psihijatra i pravnika placa.  Molim Vas mozete mi reci nesto o tome, naravno one koje su prosle isto....
Ako je to istina moram samo reci   :Evil or Very Mad:   da ne vjerujem!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zeena

di si to procitala? nista se ne placa. mi smo bili jucer. jedino ti treba uputnica i za tebe i za tm za psihijatra. i nek doktori paze kaj pisu na nju, bas im recite da trebate za savjetovanje za mpo.  8) mm-u nije napisala istu sifru ko i meni, nego nekaj deseto pa su mu htjeli napaltiti 40 kn, a tamo su med sestre to sredile i nista nije platio na kraju.   :Smile:  

i stvarno je i pravnica odlicna i psihijatrica kod koje smo bili. obje mlade zenske i sve je brzo i gotovo. i da, za pravnicu ti treba vjencani list i osobne, a ako nemas kopiju, ona si to skopira.   :Smile:

----------


## Marina27

http://www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info...ursi&Itemid=63

Ovo je link na kojem sam to procitala.
Je, je imamo uputnice i mm i ja, zato mi je i bilo cudno da se nesto placa.  Zato sam pitala iskusne...  :Wink:

----------


## Zeena

vidila sam i ja to, ali mislim da je to bilo prije nego sto su organizirali to po bolnicama pa su ljudi isli privatno.   :Embarassed:  
nama ti je to ucer bilo ko da smo osli na kavicu.   :Laughing:  tocnije meni, mm je bio nocna pa je spavao samo sat i pol.   :Sad:

----------


## narnija

evo mene drage moje,

u petak aih , dva na desnom od 20 i 22mm ...supić ...baš sam sretna endić 9mm isto ok . pusa svima

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Narnija*, bravo! Za  :D  :D  :D  2 krasna folikula u prirodnom ciklusu.

----------


## Marnie

super Narnija  :D  :D ! Baš mi je drago!
Što se tiče UZV prije stimulacije, meni je dr. Tomić rekao da ga treba obavezno napraviti da se vidi da nema neke ciste i rekao je da ga mogu napraviti i kod svog soc. ginekologa. Tako da cure koje ćete na stimulaciju obavezno to napravite i zamolite vašeg soc. gin. da vam na povijest bolesti iz Vinogradske nadopiše kakvo je bilo stanje.

vidim da su neke cure preplašene pikanja, pa preporučam da na tražilici foruma nađete temu samodavanje injekcija i tamo je sve super opisano. Kako i gdje davati, u koliko sati, koje šprice i igle koristiti, kako miksati mnepour. odn. gonal...To je i meni puno pomoglo, budući da sam si prvi put u životu sama davala injekcije.

----------


## NinaB

> evo mene drage moje,
> 
> u petak aih , dva na desnom od 20 i 22mm ...supić ...baš sam sretna endić 9mm isto ok . pusa svima


Draga prekrasno  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Ako me sjećanje služi prosli puta su bili manji ili  :D   :Grin:  
Koji ti je dan ciklusa...? Na kojo stimulaciji si bila klomifen ili????

pusa  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## zedra

Curke, ima li netko da je vadio betu 11 dan nakon AIH?
šta mislite o tome?
ja ne mogu više cekati...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## NinaB

nemoj draga  :Love:   :Love:   ....
testic i sigurno napravila ha????  :Kiss:  
Koji ti je danas dan?
Ako nemozes cekati odi u Sunce 160 kn i dobijes za 1 h rezultat na mail...

----------


## zedra

Ma nisam testić..
dana mi je 9. dan.. mislila sm u petak ujutro izvaiti betu (11. dan) ali se bojim da je prerano jer je ipak AIH u pitanju...
ovo cekanje je noćna mora, a li sve to znate...
Narnija~~~~~~~~~~za petak!! da bude bingo!

NinaB, a tebi draga želim najsretniji sijecanj!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Zedra, odi rađe   :Smile:   8) u Božićni shopping!

----------


## zedra

Aurora, misliš da ne radim to??
a ni šoping nije loš... 8)  8) 
svima  :Heart:

----------


## roz@

Pozdrav svim curama,ja sam isto u Vinogradskoj na mpo,pratim cijelo vrijeme sta se desava,ali nisam se javljala nekako mi je bilo lakse u tisini prolaziti kroz sve to.Evo nisam mogla da ne odgovorim na ovo,bila sam na ivf ne na aih ako to ima veze i

----------


## roz@

joj pobjeglo mi je uglavnom betu sam vadila 10 dan nakon transfera i bila je pozitivna (jako mala 26,95 ali pozitivna),jos jednom pozdrav svim curama i drzite se meni je uspjelo iz 3 pokusaja,Jos uvijek ne znam da li je sve ok ali iskreno se nadam.

----------


## Gabi25

*roz@* bravo, čestitam :D  :D 
nadam se da će i meni biti treća sreća  :Embarassed:  
Jesi bila u stimuliranom ili prirodnom? Ajde malo napiši iskustva

*narnija* bravo za folikule, pravi su :D  :D  držim fige za petak

----------


## AuroraBlu

Drago nam je da si se javila, Roz@! Ispričaj nam malo o tvojim postupcima   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  , a naročito o ovom zadnjem.

Zedra, eto, čula si, test nemoj ni radit jer ti može biti negativan (reagiraju na 25), eventualno betu izvadi u subotu   :Love:

----------


## zedra

roza@  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## roz@

Evo probacu ukratko.
Prvo AIH-0 u 2mj.
-IVF-0sa klomifenima u 3 mj.,pobjegla js
-IVF-0 stimulirani suprefact,menopur primila preko 40 kom mislila sam da cu se raspuknuti u 5mj. 6js.3 vracene,ostale se nisu razvijale.pauza 6mj.
-IVF-supr.i gonali 23 kom.6js.3 vracene 2 cet.st i 1 osm.st. i beta pozitivna.
Bila u petak na utz 6+1 vidljiv gest.obruc 5mm s odjekom ali bez srcane reakcije :shock: ,pa cekam petak drugi utz i nadam se najboljem  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Roz@, još je stvarno rano za   :Heart:   Opusti se i uživaj!   :Smile:  
Reci još samo koliko godina imaš (zanima me radi reakcije na menopure/gonale)

----------


## roz@

33g. jos malo pa 34g.,reagirala isto na menopur i gonal.Prvi put sam se zabrojala  kod menopura i preskocila 8 dan terapiju,pa sam ih zato toliko puno primila.Dr T.nije mogao vjerovati,meni je to sve bilo nepoznato i mislila sam sto manje znam i opteretim se to bolje,ali nije bas tako.Ovaj put sam dobila gonale na poklon od cure koja je ostala trudna prirodno pred sam postupak,valjda su bili sretni

----------


## NinaB

Zedra  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Love:  
pricekaj subotu kako god da okrenes i evo saljem ti vibre~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i iskrena preporuka je Sunce za vadenje krvi...
nedavno sam čula sve pohvale za njihov laboratorij da su jako recizni i točni..a Brayera su popljuvali..neznam ja nikada nisam nista kod njih vadila pa...
*roz@*  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D još jedna trudnica sa nasom jajom  :Heart:   hvala sto si nam se javila i dala nam ohrabrenje i poticaj  :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB ja više ne idem u sunce- nisu mi donijeli sreću  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
šalim se...

----------


## narnija

Nina B bila sam na klomifenu i u srijedu su mi bili 15mm i sad su dosta narasli u dva dana , jedan se smanjio ali ova dva su savršena ....idem večeras na hitnu po štopericu i veselim se petku ....  :Heart:   :Heart:  

roz@ jesi ti bila ujutro rano oko osam na uzv ? ...plava , visoka ,lijepa naravno ....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*narnia*....ja ti držim palce draga da ovaj put bude kako treba...
Cure....ja propuštam postupak u 1 mj sigurno radi posla...jer nemoguće će neprimjetno izbivati...  8) 
Svim curama  :Kiss:  za njihove snove...
PS Čitam vas redovno, ali ne pišem...ne znam zašto...valjda nisam u vlakiću pa zato..
Zedra..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Roz@... :D 
Znam da mi je dr R rekao (vezano uz bete) da je moguće 9-10 dan već betom potvrditi T..nije svakome ali je moguće..sve ovisi kad je bio transfer i kakav je zametak bio....ja sam napravila 9 dpt bila je negativna..isto tako i 15i dan..jbg
Ne znam jesam normalna ali..lool...mene je ta negativna beta podigla iz očaja koji sam tada osjećala...4 g patnje, prvi postupak, negativan - užas prvi tren. Nakon 5 dana, buđenje sa osmjehom...tada sam shvatila da ne vrijedi forzanje, silom nešto..počela uživati u životu i sad sam spremna na sve puno lakše...

----------


## NinaB

*Gabica*  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   ni meni ali dat cu Suncu jos jednu sansu pa mozda me iznenadi  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Narnija draga super  :Love:   :Love:   meni i tebi je mjesec VELLLikih folikula :shock:  :shock:  samo meni bez postupka  :Grin:  .....vibram za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
koju štopericu si dobila?
Moram priznati da me ovaj mj pauze vratio malo  :D  :D mozda zato sto je 12 mjesec  :Laughing:  
zelimo bebu  :Love:   imat cemo koga tlaciti mi iz vlakica 01/2010   :Love:  
Tko je sve u vlakicu 01/2010?

----------


## Zeena

narnija, ooodlicno za folikulice.  :D  :D i sretno u petak. ~~~~~

zelimo_bebu, bas mi je zao sto propustas 1 mj, ali barem cete uskoro kenuti... mene ta misao tjesi.  8) 

NinaB, mislim da nas ima dosta u 1 mj. skoro svi.   :Smile:

----------


## roz@

narnija ,vibriram za tvoje folikulice.I ja jedva cekam sutra da vidim   :Heart:  ,ja sam ti bila oko 12 na utz,crna uglavnom susta suprotnost od onog sto si opisala.

----------


## NinaB

> narnija, ooodlicno za folikulice.  :D  :D i sretno u petak. ~~~~~
> 
> zelimo_bebu, bas mi je zao sto propustas 1 mj, ali barem cete uskoro kenuti... mene ta misao tjesi.  8) 
> 
> NinaB, mislim da nas ima dosta u 1 mj. skoro svi.


juhu  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  morat cemo se dog u koje ce vrijeme koja dolaziti da nebude preveliki babinjak ujutro u 8h  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja uskačem u vlakić za folikulometrije od 25.1.a sam postupak će biti u 2.mj!
Narnija,* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
Svim curama   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Zeena

da, ja bi trebala dobiti tamo negdje 22,23,24. 1 pa onda sam u biti gore tek u 2 mj.   :Embarassed:  

a ja u 8 ujutro jos ne funkcioniram, morat cu se potruditi zapamtiti sto ce mi reci.   :Laughing:  
osim ako me vi cure ne probudite sa babinjakom.   :Razz:

----------


## Marnie

Ja isto dobivam m krajem 1. mjeseca tako da bih, ako bude folikulića išla u prirodni postupak početkom 2. mjeseca  :D . Onda će biti velika ekipa tamo početkom veljače  :Smile:  .

----------


## DinciP

Pa di ste kolegice..
Javljam da sam i ja u vlakiću u 1. Dobila sam standardnu stimulaciju ( 30 Menopura, Suprefakt i Choragon ) i to bi sad stvarno trebalo biti to, zar ne!? Treća sreća ( šta se tiče stimuliranih ). Ja očekujem m negdje oko 10-15 prvog pa ćemo se vidjeti gore...
Ovim putem još jednom hvala nokii na poklonu ( pola bočice Suprefakta; točno koliko mi je nedostajalo za stimulaciju ). Nema do Rode!!!

----------


## ninochka28

Curke da podijelim s vama moju novogodišnju odluku a ta je da odlučujem svojem mužu za Valentinovo pokloniti zamotan u mašnu jedan Clear Blue sa velikim plusićem!!!!
Slobodno se sve poslužite mojom ideom i poklonite i vi u 2010 takav poklon za Valentinovo  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ninochka, preuzimam tvoju ideju   :Love:   samo, ja ću svoj zamotati tjedan dana nakon Valentinova  :D  Jedva čekam!

----------


## ninochka28

ma i to pali...samo mu napiši datum i reci da si mu zaboravila uručiti poklon pa se to priznaje :Smile: ))

----------


## NinaB

Ninocka :D  :D  :D  :D bilježim se sa štovanjem za clear blue  :Heart:  
Ja sam negdje po mojom izračunima i statistikama grafički gledano  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
neznam krenulo krvarenje 03.12 do jucer tako da neznam s kim sam u vlakicu dal sredinom mjeseca ili krajem vidjet ćemo  :Grin:  
*Narnija draga sutra sretno*....i moras mirovati haloooo  :Heart:   :Heart:  
cure recite joj  :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Narnija*  :D  :D  :D za bezbolnu punkciju! (vjerujem da je već prošla u ovom trenutku)

----------


## zedra

narnija, ~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepe js!
Ostalim curama   :Heart:  !

----------


## NinaB

> *Narnija*  :D  :D  :D za bezbolnu punkciju! (vjerujem da je već prošla u ovom trenutku)


Narnija ide tek u 12h  :Love:  ...valjda guzva tako da oko 12 h mislimo na nju i vibramo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

Tak je dogovoreno, u 12? Mislim, zbog štoperice... nadam se da ju je primila u ponoć, a ne u 21h.
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## NinaB

naeznam draga :? ...
i kod mene je prosli puta bila situacija da sam stopericu dobila u 21 h u nedelju a Aih imala oko 12-12.30h, naravano da su mi rekli da ce biti u 9 h ali guzva..bila su 3 AIH, 3 IVF+sve ostalo....
malo neozbiljno ali to je nasa mala klinika  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ma dobro, kad je aih nije bitno točno u sat, ali kad treba biti punkcija zaj... je jer pukne. To se i Gabi dogodilo prošli mjesec. Ujutro na uzv su još bila 2 folikula, a kad je u 11 došla na red za punkciju jedan je već puknuo...

----------


## reny123

Drage moje, ljuta sam ko zvijer!
Bila danas gore u 9h. Dr. T je bolestan, a dr. K je morao ići na Ministarstvo ( i opet nas Milinović zaj...). Slobodan dan, putovanje od 1,5h, sve uzalud! Nisu me primili. Nakon maltretiranja s prikupljanjem nalaza (gdje je moglo poć krivo, pošlo je), ovo mi je još jedna pljuska. Prolaktin mi je sigurno skočio nebu pod oblake. S obzirom na sve rečeno, ne znam hoće li danas biti postupaka!? Nadam se da se varam, zbog onih koje su pod stimulacijom.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Reny, stvarno peh! Mogu misliti kako ti je   :Kiss:   Jesi li išla po protokol s nalazima? Sigurna sam da je dr.Kuna ujutro odradio sve koje su primile štopericu. A dr.Tomić je bio nedavno bolestan ali se vratio već nakon 4-5 dana... ccc... a gripu treba odležat 8 dana!
Ma, već smo zaključili da treba čekat da 2009.jednostavno prođe! Godina u kojoj je donesen najsramotniji mpo zakon u svijetu! Zato se svi veselimo 2010.u kojoj će isti pasti i kada ćemo sve ostati trudne!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## NinaB

> Ma dobro, kad je aih nije bitno točno u sat, ali kad treba biti punkcija zaj... je jer pukne. To se i Gabi dogodilo prošli mjesec. Ujutro na uzv su još bila 2 folikula, a kad je u 11 došla na red za punkciju jedan je već puknuo...


kao sto rekoh malo neozbiljno u NMK

----------


## Gabi25

Malo sam sad razočarana kad sve ovo čitam... Neozbiljno, nema šta  :Sad:  
Ja sam danas dobila odgovor iz Maribora da su me stavili na listu čekanja i da će me obavijestiti o terminu  :Smile:  

a zar nije narnija išla na aih danas?? vidim da pišete o bezbolnoj punkciji pa sam malo zbunjena :?

----------


## narnija

drage moje ,

evo mene , obavljen aih u zadnji čaš.....zvale su me sestre u četvrtak da u petak ipak dođem oko 8 sati , jer se doktor sprema na put ili tako nešto...mene je zadnju primio i odradio oko devet sati....sve pet i evo danas mirujem ...jučer sam odmah poslije završila u šopingu a nisam mogla odoliti a sestre su rekle da smijem malo otići....sad sam na utrićima i vadim krv negdje oko 4.1. trebala bih 1.1. ali ne znam tko bi mi ju izvadio taj dan ....ali testić će sigurno pasti uoči Nove godine ....koja bi to bila ispunjena   želja za novu godinu ...ah.......

----------


## lastavica1979

Gabi da li si za Sloveniju zamolbu poslala mailom ili si osobno isla...molim te da mi napises sta si sve slala od papirologije,jer meni ako ne uspije ovaj Aih ja odmah idem u Sloveniju

----------


## NinaB

> Malo sam sad razočarana kad sve ovo čitam... Neozbiljno, nema šta  
> Ja sam danas dobila odgovor iz Maribora da su me stavili na listu čekanja i da će me obavijestiti o terminu  
> 
> a zar nije narnija išla na aih danas?? vidim da pišete o bezbolnoj punkciji pa sam malo zbunjena :?


bravo draga  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
narnija supac  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   Vibramo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnie

Narnija nadam se da će ti se ostvariti najveća želja kao poklon za Novu!!  :Love:

----------


## NinaB

nigdje nikoga  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
svi u shopingu jucer bili.....  :Grin:  
Svim curkama koje idu danss gore SRETNOOOOOO  :Love:   :Love:  
Narnija vibra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
nadam se da si ostala doma  :Kiss:

----------


## AnneMary

bok cure!
jel znate kako oni gore rade preko preznika?

----------


## Gabi25

Od 24.12. do 11.01. su na kolektivnom.

narnija evo za tebe još malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AnneMary

bome će se odmorit, ali nažalost meni ne pomaže!

----------


## zedra

cure, da prijavim moju negativnu betu!!
naša je 2010.! :D

----------


## AuroraBlu

Zadra, žao mi je.
Ali naša 2010.je na vratima!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## NinaB

> cure, da prijavim moju negativnu betu!!
> naša je 2010.! :D


ajoj draga  :Love:   :Love:  
posto si stavila  :D  sudeci po optimizmu ti si sljedeca  :Love:

----------


## arkica

Drage moje,
svakodnevno vas pratim, ali nemam što pametno za pisati !!!

2010. JE NAŠA GODINA;  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D !!!

----------


## Marnie

Zedra, žao mi je, ali mi je drago radi tvog optimizma  :Smile:  . 
Idemo svi veselo u 2010!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ima li kakvih novosti danas??? Upravo sam čitala na Potpomognutoj Sv.Duh o ožasima koji nas (navodno) sve čekaju u 2010. :shock:   :Sad:   A to je, da će se i prirodnjaci možda ubrajati u 6 besplatnih, i da se neće moći ići svaki mjesec na prirodnjake. I to da će i starima trebati pp potvrde. A sve to od siječnja 2010.
Da li je netko načuo tako nešto u Vinogradskoj?

----------


## tlukaci5

> Ima li kakvih novosti danas??? Upravo sam čitala na Potpomognutoj Sv.Duh o ožasima koji nas (navodno) sve čekaju u 2010. :shock:    A to je, da će se i prirodnjaci možda ubrajati u 6 besplatnih, i da se neće moći ići svaki mjesec na prirodnjake. I to da će i starima trebati pp potvrde. A sve to od siječnja 2010.
> Da li je netko načuo tako nešto u Vinogradskoj?




ja sam zvala neki dan vinogradsku baš da provjerim tu informaciju da će i starima trebati potvrde i sestra mi rekla sa ne, a što se tiče ostalog ne znam što bih rekla osim da nam samo bespotrebno otežavaju   :Mad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> ja sam zvala neki dan vinogradsku baš da provjerim tu informaciju da će i starima trebati potvrde i sestra mi rekla sa ne, a što se tiče ostalog ne znam što bih rekla osim da nam samo bespotrebno otežavaju


Ajde bar nešto pozitivno   :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

Ja vjerujem da se neće moći ići svaki mjesec na prirodne postupke, jer je tako i u većini naših klinika. Naime, prirodne postupke financiraju baš klinike same i budući da je budget određen i limitiran, kada potroše sredstva ne može se više ići u postupke. Zato se npr. na VV događa da su već krajem 11 mjeseca postupci ispucani. U Vinogradskoj do sada nije bila gužva, pa smo mogle ići svaki mjesec u postupak, ali ako se broj pacijenata poveća mislim da to neće biti moguće. Doduše, Milinović je bio obećao da će i ti prirodni postupci ići na teret HZZO-a, ali to je kao da nam stavlja zmiju u poklon, jer će nam se onda brojati pod 6 besplatnih postupaka. Za sada nema smisla ta informacija da se prirodni postupak ubraja u 6 besplatnih, jer na teret HZZO-a idu samo injekcije Menopura i Gonala koje u prirodnjacima nema.

----------


## NinaB

Ajoj...nisam za ovo znala..čitala :?  :? 
Znaci jos 5....sta ukljucuje Aih i IVF ili ili?? nisam bas precizno procitala..a sta se tice pp ok ako je to najvece zlo...
Ja sam cula da je dosta curka  :Love:   :Love:  sa VV i ostalih klinika koje su ispucale dosle k nam azasto onda i dr nisu dosli :?  :? na zamjene kada nasih nema  :Laughing:   :Saint:  
KOliko nas je upoce u 1 mjesecu? ja sam 11.01 ma 1 ULZ i onda negdje 15-17.01 na Aih tko je samnom?  :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

Ja sam još negdje u 9. mjesecu pitala dr. K da li će prirodnjaci ulaziti u onih 6 postupaka na teret hzzo-a i on mi je rekoa da još ni sami nisu sigurni ali on misli da neće jer hzzo plaća samo lijekove (menopure i gonale) a potrošni materijal kod prirodnjaka ide na teret bolnice.
Sad sve ovisi koliko će novih pacijentica imati Vinogradska... ja se iskreno nadam da ćemo sve u trudnice i da novih cura neće ni biti  :Heart:

----------


## zedra

hej, cure..
NinaB, ja sam negdje pocetkom veljace...ocekujem presvjetlu   :Evil or Very Mad:  oko 20.1.

----------


## Anana1

evo i ja prijavljujem negativnu betu nakon ICSI-a.  :/ 
idemo dalje, krajem prvog mjeseca ponovo!
i, cure, ne brinite brigu prije vremena što se zakona tiće. imamo previše stvari o kojima trebamo brinuti, a ovo što ne možemo mjenjati i što su još samo glasine, mislim da se ne isplati razbijati glavu...

sretno svima nama u 2010.!!!!   :Love:

----------


## NinaB

Anana 1 potpisujem  :Kiss:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zeena

cure, zao mi je zbog negativnih beta...   :Sad:   :Love:  
a isto mislim da je najbolje ne razbijati glavu sa onim sto ce biti... a i pp savjetovanja nisu najgora stvar, samo sat i pol izgubljenog vremena.   :Embarassed:  
mm i moja malenkost smo se dog da saljemo papire u slo ako nam sad u 1 mj ne uspije, tako da je dobro imati rezervan plan.   :Smile:  

ja jos brojim mjesec dana dok ne pocnem sa stimulacijom i eto bas me danas ginicka zvala da su mi ljekici dosli.   :Grin:   :D

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Anana*, žao mi je. Ali bit će u 2010!  :D 
Ja sam krajem 1.mj.na folikulometriji i početkom 2.nadam se, na prirodnjaku.
Vidimo se!

----------


## Anana1

Aurora, vidimo se, svakako!

ja sam danas dobila m. i tako sam nekako puna optimizma, onako, ko da se spremam na juriš! cijeli dan mi je Mel Gibson pred očima i samo čekam da pojurim u nove pobjede...  8)

----------


## Gabi25

Anana1 žao mi je, ali mi je drago da si tako puna optimizma  :Smile:  

Ja jučer dobila m i po svemu sudeći oko 22.1. krećemo sa protokolom

I evo malo za uspješnu 2010. :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## NinaB

pozzzzz svima  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
vao koliko optimizma...tako treba :D  :D  :D 
Znaci nitko nije samnom gore kda ja idem na Aih  :Sad:   ajoj...
*kako je nasa narnijica?? Kada vadi betu??*  :Love:   :Love:  
Evo Narniji~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da nas razveseli....
i svima VAMA  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ninochka28

eto ja dobila svoje menopuriće koje zovem svojom dječicom i sada čekam negdje 19.1 da krenem u akciju!!!!totalno sam pozitiva, osječam neki val pozitivnih betica početkom godine  :Love:   :Love:  
curke želim vam sretan Božić!!!!!!

----------


## NinaB

juhu prva sam...... :D  :D  :D  :D 

....Dok nebom lete pahulje  bijele. Dok se sada poljupci i darovi dijele. Anđeli neka poruku ( a zna se koju  :Heart:  ) ponesu na krilima bijelim. Da Vam najsretniji Božić od srca želimo MM i ja....  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## arkica

Drage cure,

za početak svima sretan Božić!!!

Imam jedno pitanjce: 
nikako da procurim, kasni 15-ak dana, luda sam, živčana, trudna nisam; doktorica mi ne radi. 
Prije mi je davala Debrastone i takvim slučajevima. Da li znate kako se piju? 
Da li postoji neki prirodni pripravak koji potiće menstruaciju?

----------


## Zeena

prvo svima Sretan Bozic!   :Love:  

arkice, bas sam isla pogledati na svoju kutiju dabrostona i pise na njoj 2x1 tableta, imala sam isti slucaj kao i ti, iako je meni kasnila cca 5,6 dana.   :Rolling Eyes:   a mislim da se sjecam da sam trebala piti tablete 5 dana i ako dode prestati, a ako ne dode cekati jos 3,4 dana.  :shock: 
meni je dosla naravno nakon 3-ceg dana tableta.  8)  
ne znamdal bi ti preporucila da ista pijes na svoju ruku...  :/  da probas nekoga privatnika nazvati ili nesto...  :?

----------


## lastavica1979

Dabroston se pije 16 dan menstruacije pa 10 dana 2 puta 1 tabletu barem ja tako pijem jos ovaj ciklus,a iduci se nadam prvom AIH

----------


## Marnie

sretan Božić svima! Evo, samo da javim da sam procurila prije bete tako da ništa niti od mog AIH-a. Ipak je najvjerojatnije bila cista, a ne folikul  :Sad:  . Ma i tako je ova godina za hitit u smeće. Nadam se svim srcem da će iduća biti za sve nas puuuuno bolja  :Smile:  .

----------


## tlukaci5

sretan Božić svima, puno sreće u Novoj 2010. -toj!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## narnija

Sretan Božić drage moje,

neka Vam 2010 donese male anđelke , a ja 1.1. radim test i nadam se da ću biti prva u 2010 g. ...dobro se osjećam ..ubijaju me ovi utrogestani ..jako sam napuhnuta od njih ...nikakvih simptoma nemam ..čak me ni grudi ne bole   :Evil or Very Mad:   ali dobro šta bude bit će ...puse
svima   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

Također se pridružujem čestitkama za Božić te za nadolazeću N.G.


Molim vas još jednom, *ako ste bili u postupku* po novome zakonu i ako još niste unesli podatke *da to svakako unesete u upitnik* te da malo pregledate novu web stranicu koja je kreirana u samo par dana (nije još sve gotovo ali polako). 

*UPITNIK JE U MOM POTPISU*

----------


## jaja2

Drage moje buduće trudnice.... svima želim SRETAN I BLAGOSLOVLJEN BOŽIĆ!!!!
Želim vam da se ostvari vaš san i to odmah početkom 2010. godine   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## NinaB

Bokić svima  :Heart:  

Ja sam danas bila na papi, i na ulz..prosli puta ono isto nije bio moj folikul prirodni nego ipak cista koja je evo narasla na 3 cm  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   i ko za vraga na desnoj strani..Od danas sam na terapiji neka zamjena za dabrostone i molimo Boga da pukne inace nema nam postupka u 1 mjesecu  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zedra

NinaB, baš mi je žao...
ali mora puknuti   :Evil or Very Mad:  
e to je taj prokleti klomifen....i glupi zakon  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi25

Nina draga baš mi je žao  :Sad:  
Eto vražjeg klomifena, i ja se bojim ko vrag da ne bude cista prije postupka...

Ne znam da li sam napisala- obavila sam papu- nalaz uredan, i briseve- sve čisto ko suza. Što se toga tiče mirna sam za postupak  :Smile:

----------


## NinaB

hvala draga Gabi i Zedra  :Heart:  
neka ga vise izbace sa trzista jer onoliko koliko pomaze još više šteti...
barem da je na lijevoj strani koja je i ovak i onak u komi  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
a ja se prije 2 tjedna ponadala da imam prirodnih folikula  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  

Dr kaze da je moguce od klomifena i od uterogestana i da svakako preporuca umjesto uterogestana ove koje sada pijem da cista pukne..ali da naravno pitam gore...
I da ja sada nisam bila na pregledu i iduci mjesec krenula sa klomifenima ( jer naravno sta bi nas prije postupka pogledali barem na ul  :Mad:  z ) sta bi bilo...ajoj  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## NinaB

nema nikoga vec 2 dana...tako i treba uzivajte.....  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, sretno nam svima bilo, neka sve ciste puknu, nestanu, ne pojavile se nikad više, a neka nam je što više kvalitetnih j.s. i brzih i zdravih spermića, i samo i isključivo ++++++++++++++++++++ na testićima! I svakoj želim po jednu uspješnu i lijepu trudnoću u 2010!!!

----------


## narnija

drage moje ...želim vam sve najbolje u Novoj 2010 i da vam se svima ostvare snovi da u ovoj imate svoje anđelke ...meni danas minus na testu ..tako da neću vaditi betu ...a eto nije mi suđeno ..pa se pridružujrm čekalicama u 2010 ...pusa svima  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Svima puno zdravlja u Novoj jer mislim da nam ovdje svima treba...Nova je naša... :D

----------


## Dodirko

> Nova je naša...


X

 :Love:

----------


## NinaB

Drago moje....
ŽELIM VAM SVIMA  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  zdravlje sto znaci jednu Bebicu barem ako ne i VIŠE :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

Svi do jednoga koji su nam danas cestitali... napokon nismo dobili fowardirane poruke  :Laughing:   nego samo jednu želju za 2010  :Heart:   :Heart:  
pa valda če upaliti SVIMA NAMA.....
*narnija* ako je beta manja od 25 nece ti i ni pokazati plus na testu daj odi please ju vaditi  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## NinaB

zaboravih napisati naravno da mi ni papa nije dobar u ponedeljak zovem Kunu da pitam sto i kako dalje i dali sam u vlakiću u 1 mjesecu

----------


## Gabi25

narnija žao mi je  :Love:   :Love:  

Svima nama želim puno sretniju 2010. nego što nam je bila ova prošla i da sve u ovoj godini budemo ako ne mamice, onda barem trudnice  :Heart:  
NinaB a šta nije u redu na papi? Netko mi je jednom rekao da npr. cin1 nije prepreka za postupak ako su brisevi u redu

----------


## roz@

Drage moje od srca vam zelim sve najljepse u Novoj 2010...i svakoj po jedno malo  :Heart:  ispod vaseg

----------


## narnija

dosta smo se odmarale idemo od sutra u nove radne pobjede po naše bebače.....meni je danas 2dc i sada ne znam šta da radim.....od sutra bih trebala biti na klomifenu treći mjesec i opet valjda inseminacija a nemam koga pitati....pa da poludiš....savjet curke...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Narnija*, a kako si se dogovorila s doktorom? Nisam sigurna da je dobro početi uzimati klomifene bez prethodne kontrole radi cisti. Jesi li bila na pregledu nakon zadnje m? Osim toga, u ponedjeljak kad Vinogradska kreće s radom, će ti biti 10.dc. Ja bi na tvom mjestu ovaj ciklus probala bez klomifena, pojavila se u ponedjeljak gore na uzv da vidiš kakvo je stanje.

----------


## Marina27

Bris na ureaplasmu negativan!!!!! :D Dok nabavio menopure, danas kupujem suprefact i samo cekamo kraljicu M i krecemo..pretkraj sljedeceg tjedna slijedi folikulometrija....
Javim se sa novostima.  Cure zelim Vam svu srecu svijeta u ovoj godini i da se cim prije prebacimo na podforum za Trudnice!!!!!  Mislim tam i spadamo...  :Grin:

----------


## NinaB

> dosta smo se odmarale idemo od sutra u nove radne pobjede po naše bebače.....meni je danas 2dc i sada ne znam šta da radim.....od sutra bih trebala biti na klomifenu treći mjesec i opet valjda inseminacija a nemam koga pitati....pa da poludiš....savjet curke...


Draga  :Love:   odi rade ginicu prije klomifena vidis sta je meni napravio klomifen neznam dali cu sa vama u vlakic u 1 mjesecu...Zvala sam K u kaze mi da dodem iduci utorak ako ne dobijem m... :? a ja bi trebla svaki dan ju dobiti, dali da pijem klomifne ili ne nista neznam..ali 3 dam prije klomifena ja cu na pregled pa ako je cista pukla idem na klomifene ako ne  :Crying or Very sad:  ...
luda sam ko.....  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## narnija

curke,

mislim da ću vas naravno poslušati i otići idući tjedan na kontrolu negdje oko 12dc pa neka odmah vidi možda bude šta prirodno od folikula , ako ne da dogovorimo za slijedeći ciklus...da vam kažem iskreno jedva čekam da se ovaj mejsec malo odmorim i od klomifena i utrogestana...evo imam sigurno 5-7 kg viška ..katastrofa...pusa svima i sretno za sve što čekate ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anaea40

Cure, sve najbolje u idućoj godini, da budemo sve trbušaste i ugledamo uskoro našu srećicu   :Smile:  
I puno zdravlja i uspjeha liječničkoj ekipi iz Vinogradske  :Smile:

----------


## Zeena

prije svega, svima sretna nova godina i neka nam se svima ostvare zelje.   :Love:  

ja jos brojim manje od 3 tjedna...  :shock:  sutra idem po ljekice i da mi za svaki slucaj briseve uzme.   :Embarassed:  

cure koje krecete uskoro, sretno u novoj i ima da same lijepe bete vidimo!   :Grin:

----------


## Marina27

Molim vas za pomoc... Sve one koje imaju iskustva sa menopurom da mi kazu koje igle i koje sprice ste koristile. Hitno....

----------


## Gabi25

Ja nisam još koristila ali sam na topicu samodavanje injekcija pročitala da se koriste one najmanje igle (koje koriste dijabetičari) i isto tako najmanje šprice (mislim da su 5 ml) ali pogledaj malo po tom topicu

----------


## AuroraBlu

Želim i ja dragoj ekipi iz Vinogradske, doktorima, biologu i sestrama (znaju koja sam, he he) puno zdravlja i ljubavi, a najviše od svega im želim uspjeh u poslu!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## mmaslacak

Šprice od 2ml
Igle za mješanje 1.2x50
Igle za pikanje 0,45x13

Nisu skupe, pa uzmi koliko ti treba pa i malo više, ovo prepiši i odnesi u ljekarnu, to je sav pribor koji ti treba i naravno vata i alkohol za dezinfekciju.

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Molim vas za pomoc... Sve one koje imaju iskustva sa menopurom da mi kazu koje igle i koje sprice ste koristile. Hitno....


Znaju ti to i magistre u apotekama koje drže menopure, suprefact i te stvari... Npr. ja sam suprefact kupila u apoteci na VV zajedno s iglama i špricama. I magistra mi je sve odabrala   :Smile:   Uglavnom, trebaju te one najmanje šprice od 2ml, za pikanje tražiš te dijabetičarske iglice (kratke i tanke, oko 1,5 cm duljine) a za otapanje i miješanje koristiš dugačke i deblje igle.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi,* kakav je ratni plan? Kad će m? Meni vjerojatno 19.1.pa tjedan kasnije na 1.folikulometriju.

*Bebica2009*, javi se!!! (hm, možda bi trebala promijeniti godinu u nazivu   :Wink:   )

----------


## Zeena

a taman mi je dosao menopur doma i htjedoh isto pitanje postaviti...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
i da, malo sam citala upustva na njima i kaj se mogu 3 otopiti u jednoj otopini ili da uzmem barem jednu i pol... preporuke molim...    :Embarassed:  
ja cekam 23.1....   :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

1 otopinu uzmeš, stvarno nema potrebe da ubrizgavaš nepotrebnu količinu tekućine u sebe.

----------


## Zeena

tako sam i milslila, ali nije zgorega pitati...   :Love:  samo kaj raspodijelim otopinu u te 3 ampule o onda nazad redom?  :/ 
vec vidim da ce biti zanimljivo...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Zeena, ne trebaš ništa raspodjeljivati   :Smile:  
1. otvoriš ampulu s otopinom i iz nje debelom iglom izvučeš čitav sadržaj
2. zatim otopinu ubrizgaš u menopur (suha tvar, u obliku tablete), to ti se istog trenutka otopi.
3. zatim ponovno sve povučeš (dakle, otopljeni menopur) i ubrizgaš ga u drugi menopur.
4. I još jednom sve ponoviš: povučeš iglom sadržaj (2 otopljena menopura) i ubrizgaš u 3.menopur. 
5. Povučeš sve u špricu, promijeniš iglu, paziš da je sav zrak izašao (treba ti se na vrhu igle pojavit kapljica) i to je to.

----------


## Zeena

AuroraBlu, hvala ti na detaljnom objasnjenju...   :Kiss:  
nekako poucena iskustvom je ponekad bolje kad si malo bedastiji zato jos nisam pocela sve u tancine gledati...   :Embarassed:   ali izgleda da me krece...   :Laughing:

----------


## Marina27

Hvala drage moje!!!!!!  :Love:  
Znala sam da mogu na vas racunati! :D 
Nego u meduvremenu sam zvala ljekarnu na dolcu i oni su mi rekli 0,6 za izvlacenje otopine i 0,4 za pikanje i naravno spricu od 2ml. Tj. u poliklinici IVF su mi rekli da u ljekarni trazim intramuskularnu i inzulinsku iglu.  Ha ha ha ha sve sam uspjela iznjaviti!!! 8) 
Nego jel ok ako se pikam u misic na ruci, vidim da se moze u trbuh i u ruku.  Di mi je bolje?

----------


## AuroraBlu

U trbuh se pikaš, ne možeš se sama u ruku.

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora meni je zadnja m bila 23.12. pa ju očekujem negdje oko 21. ili 22.01. Pa kreće nova avantura  :Smile:  

Ja sam već sve pribavila, još samo kupim igle i šprice i alkohol i to je to, postajem pravi narkić sa iglama i alkoholom  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ninochka28

Ej Aurora ja bi trebala dobiti 19.1 tak da bi nas dvije mogle biti zajedno :Smile: )
Ja sam isto sve nabavila danas jedino bih vas pizaa di držite suprafact i menopure...ja više ne znam da li da ih držim u frižideru ili je ok da budu na sobnoj temperaturi?

----------


## NinaB

curke ja svima držim samo fige ja jos neznam di smo i sta smo...menga jos nije dosla nadam se da i nece ovaj tjedan tako da me na zahvati vikend  aja nemam gdje na ulz da vidim dali je cista pukla ili nije  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninotchka*, suprefact držiš u frižideru prije nego što ga kreneš koristiti, kasnije ga nosiš u torbi   :Smile:  a menopure držiš u frižideru, ali prije davanja injekcije ostavi ih 10-15 minuta na sobnoj temp. (dakle, samo one koje ćeš taj dan potrošiti).

----------


## NinaB

:Love:  samo da vas pozdravim...

moja vještica  :Evil or Very Mad:   jos nije dosla a nadm se da i nece do nedelje ili subote barem da mogu ici u ponedeljka na ulz...

pusa svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

> a menopure držiš u frižideru, ali prije davanja injekcije ostavi ih 10-15 minuta na sobnoj temp. (dakle, samo one koje ćeš taj dan potrošiti).


ja ne kuzim zasto menopuri moraju biti u frizideru kad mogu stajati na temp do 25 stupnjeva, bar sam tako citala u uputama za pacijente.

----------


## Marina27

Da to je i meni zbunjujuce jer sam i ja na svojim menopurima procitala da mogu biti na sobnoj temp do 25celzica.  Ja kad sam dosla kod svog soc ginica po menopure on ih nije drzao u frizideru.... :/

----------


## Dodirko

Ne trebaju se menopuri držati u frižideru. Pitala sam u 2 ljekarne.

Moje su u server sobi na 18    :Smile:  


I zašto suprafect u frižider? Pa nije nikada bio hladan kada sam ga kupovala u ljekarni!?

----------


## Gabi25

Ja sve držim u frižideru jer kod nas stvarno nekad zna biti vruće, u potkrovlju smo a i ja sam zimogrozna  :Embarassed:   Pa onda za svaki slučaj.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, ne možete uspoređivati stan i ljekarnu. Kako je i Gabi rekla: lijekovi se doma u principu drže u frižideru, baš zbog temp.koja zna biti i viša od 25 ili granična. A na svakom lijeku piše da se čuva na temp. DO 25. Tako da ga je puno sigurnije čuvati na 7 stupnjeva (ili koliko već) u frižideru nego na graničnih 24 u stanu. Ljekarna je ipak mjesto gdje su pohranjeni lijekovi i tamo se pazi na temp.

----------


## ninochka28

Evo ja znam recimo za Choragon da mi je u jednoj ljekarni napomenula da treba obavezno biti u frižideru

----------


## AuroraBlu

I Choragon i Ovitrelle se baš moraju čuvati u frižideru. I meni je apotekarka to naglasila kad sam Ovitrelle kupovala.

----------


## mmaslacak

Pozdrav žene, do kad je ono ekipa na godišnjem?

----------


## ninochka28

U ponedjeljak počinju sa radom

----------


## arkica

mmaslacak, ideš gore ovaj tjedan? 
Ja u četvrtak krećem ponovno u akciju....

----------


## Mali Mimi

> I Choragon i Ovitrelle se baš moraju čuvati u frižideru. I meni je apotekarka to naglasila kad sam Ovitrelle kupovala.


Ajme ja to nikad nisam držala u frižideru a i na VV bi mi to obično sestre dale a tamo na odjelu je strašno vruće sigurno nekih 25 C

----------


## mmaslacak

> mmaslacak, ideš gore ovaj tjedan?


Navat ću ih u ponedjeljak, ako me može ubaciti za veljaču ili ožujak, ne znam koliko dr.T tolerira briseve, radila sam to u 9mj. pa ne znam jel inzistira na 6mj ili godinu, a ne bi da još i to moram.I da li sad moramo i mi stari na P&P savjetovanje?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mmaslačak*, za sad ne moramo na pp savjetovanje. Ja sam bila na svom 1.postupku u 11.mj. (u 7.mj.dogovoren) i nisam trebala. Nadam se da se to neće promijeniti u 2010. Dapače, u ovoj godini se nadam promjeni zakona na bolje.
I ja zovem u pon.za dogovor za prirodnjak u 2.mj.

----------


## Zeena

mmaslacak, eto mene nije ponovo briseve slao raditi, a kad sam bila na konzultacijama brisevi su bili stari godinu dana.   :Smile:  ali je papa bio ful friski i savrsen, pa me valjda zbog toga nije ponovo slao... ali sam ja za svaki slucaj sad to obavila, onako za sebe, prije postupka...   :Grin:  

nego, meni je receno da nazovem kad mi krene m da se najavim za uzv 8 dc, jel ja trebam sto zvati ranije?  :/

----------


## ninochka28

joj opet trebam pomoć...sada sam si malo razmišljala i zanima me ako mi netko može odgovoriti...što ako menga dođe popodne kako onda počinjem uzimati suprafact a kada se počinjem pikati...na onom papiru od dr.Tomića piše prvi dan ciklusa 3X1 suprafact...to je ok ako dobijem ujutro a što ako dobijem popodne? ma mene sve ovo jako zbunjuje i stalno mi nešto padne na pamet  :Embarassed:

----------


## mmaslacak

Navodno ako dođe prije 17h onda se to računa kao prvi dan, ako je poslije počenješ od sutradan.Ja sam dobila u 19:30h i nisam počela sa Suprefactom, tek od sutradan jel ni nisam ono pravo prokrvarila, valjda se zato sa stimulacijom kreće drugi dan jel je to baš onda pravo krvarenje pa da se ne fula.Tako sam ja to shvatila.

----------


## Gabi25

ninochka doktori računaju 1dc tek kad krene prava krv, ne spotting. I negdje sam na nekoj temi pročitala da ako dođe do 20h to je 1dc, a ako dođe iza 20h onda je sljedeći dan 1dc. I mislim da je neka cura napisala da je dobila navečer prije 20h pa je uzela samo jednu dozu suprefacta, ne 3 kao što je propisano.

E sad da ja pitam, vidim da ti ninochka imaš propisano 3x1 suprefact- ja imam 3x2. Aurora mi je mislim rekla da 3x2 znači 3 puta dnevno po jednom u svaku nosnicu. Onda ovo 3x1 znači 3 puta dnevno u jednu nosnicu?? ne kužim  :Sad:

----------


## ninochka28

Gabi meni ti piše 3X1 u svaku nosnicu,točno tako mi je napisao.
Nego ok...ako mi dođe recimo u 18 sati onda uzmem taj dan jednu dozu suprafacta a sutradan ipak primim menopur?jesam dobro shvatila?

----------


## Gabi25

ninochka ma nemam pojma, prenosim što sam negdje pročitala, mislim da ćemo ipak morati pričekati da se javi neka koja je to već prošla pa da nama neznalicama to malo pojasni. Ili ne bi bilo loše nazvati sestre par dana prije m pa se raspitati.
Meni na protokolu piše od 1dc koristite suprefact spray 3x2 doze na dan- to bi onda bilo isto kao i kod tebe samo tebi piše 3x1 u svaku nosnicu.

Ajme kako smo zbunjene  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Gabi25

Evo našla sam neku staru temu pa nam to možda može pomoći
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...334c457de7d6fd

----------


## arkica

> mmaslacak, eto mene nije ponovo briseve slao raditi, a kad sam bila na konzultacijama brisevi su bili stari godinu dana.   ali je papa bio ful friski i savrsen, pa me valjda zbog toga nije ponovo slao... ali sam ja za svaki slucaj sad to obavila, onako za sebe, prije postupka...   
> 
> nego, meni je receno da nazovem kad mi krene m da se najavim za uzv 8 dc, jel ja trebam sto zvati ranije?  :/


maslačak, ja sam svoje briseve radila nakon godinu dana ponovno!!! 
Moj savjet (poput Zeena-og) ti je da ih napraviš zbog sebe!!!

----------


## arkica

> Gabi meni ti piše 3X1 u svaku nosnicu,točno tako mi je napisao.
> Nego ok...ako mi dođe recimo u 18 sati onda uzmem taj dan jednu dozu suprafacta a sutradan ipak primim menopur?jesam dobro shvatila?


Jesi, jesi!!! Ali pazi da baš prokrvariš, a ne da je spotting....

----------


## Zeena

e, da spoting, a ne crvena krv... meni je zadnja 2 ciklusa u biti pocetak m kao i kraj, krene, ali jos nije krv nego je smeckasto, a tek 2 dan krene popravo...  :? znaci ja taj 2 dan u biti uzmem kao 1 dc.   :Embarassed:  

ma ja vam nemrem opisati kolko me sve te nelogicnosti zivciraju, ne znam jesam ja mutava pa mi treba sve nacrtati ili je jednostavno to tako zaje  :Grin:   raditi prvi put. a da vam ne opisujem kako mi je sve vise muka sto se postupak blizi jer ima 1000 toga sto moze krenuti krivo.   :Rolling Eyes:  evo recimo, meni su sad ko za inat sinusi proradili i nos mi je svaki dan zastopan, pa sad nek to pokusavam srediti prije postupka...   :Evil or Very Mad:  

sad sam vam se malo izjadala...   :Embarassed:

----------


## arkica

... samo se ti jadaj!!! Zato i jesmo tu!!! Sve smo u istom sosu;  :Smile: ))

Ja sam se isto zadnji put razbolila. Budi bez brige. Samo ispuši nos 15 min prije spreja...

----------


## ninochka28

ma ja vam nemrem opisati kolko me sve te nelogicnosti zivciraju, ne znam jesam ja mutava pa mi treba sve nacrtati ili je jednostavno to tako zaje  raditi prvi put. a da vam ne opisujem kako mi je sve vise muka sto se postupak blizi jer ima 1000 toga sto moze krenuti krivo.   evo recimo, meni su sad ko za inat sinusi proradili i nos mi je svaki dan zastopan, pa sad nek to pokusavam srediti prije postupka...   



Ja te potpuno razumijem...mene isto strah da nešto neću napraviti kako treba a još me više ljuti to što mi to doktori nisu razjasnili!!Ja ti svakih sat vremena imam neki upitnik nad glavom :Smile: 
Ali tu smo jedna za drugu pa bumo si pomogle!!

----------


## NinaB

jutro svima  :Love:  

Curke moje vi ste vidim u slatkim mukama  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  ...
moja m....  :Evil or Very Mad:   jos nije dosla i LUDAAAAAA sam 01.01 sam popila zadnju duphaston ( isto kao dabroston ali malo jaci ) i do danas nista, ci... me bole za populditi vec 2 tjedna ali nista...
Sutra sam na dog u Vinogradskoj kod Kune oko 10.30 h...jel jos netko gore  :Love:  ? pusa

----------


## Gabi25

Danas kreće nova godina i novi pokušaji u Vinogradskoj :D 
Sretno svima i da nam ova godina bude svima sretna

Cure koje ste danas gore- ako ima nekih novosti javite

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja sam upravo zvala i naručila se za kontr.pregled u četvrtak, to mi je 24.dc.
Gabi, ti?

----------


## Gabi25

Ja ću taj pregled obaviti kod svog gina privatnika. 
Aurora taj pregled gdje se gleda da nema cista ne mora biti baš 21dc? Može i kasnije?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ma ne mora biti 21.dan. Bitno je da je nakon ovulacije.

----------


## Marina27

Veliko *HVALA* sestri iz rodilista u Vinogradskoj!

----------


## lastavica1979

dal li netko zna kad se nose nalazi za prvi dogovor moram imat uputnicu?ako da kaj na njoj treba pisat preled?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ako je samo dogovor, bez pregleda, možda ti ni ne treba uputnica. Ali ja bi je ipak uzela, treba na njoj pisati spec.pregled. Si se već naručila?

----------


## Dodirko

Treba uputnica bez obzira da li je pregled ili samo dogovor. Treba pisati pregled.

----------


## mmaslacak

Ja danas prespavala da nazovem..  :Sad:  
Sutra ću, nadam se da će biti mjesta da me prime tj. da danas nije sve popunjeno..

----------


## lastavica1979

Nisam se jos narucila cekam jos jedan nalaz testosterona on ce bit gotov 27,1 pa cu se probat narucit za drugi dan....ali me sve veze za mengu nebi voljela propustit ovaj ciklus,a ne znam kakav je postupak kod AIH...Rekao mi je dr T da ne zna da li cu u prirodni ili stimulirani tako da cu sutra ganjat taj alaz da mi sto prije ga naprave

----------


## kika84

Pozdrav žene! Imam samo jedno pitanje vezano za doktore sa VV. Sorry ako sam off topic. Naime ja i moj muž idemo na MPO u Prag , ali su mi tamo savjetovali da netrebam čekati na red ako mi netko od naših MPOvca odredi stimulaciju a pošto još nismo bili u postipku zanima me kojeg mi doktora savjetujete. Puno hvala!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## NinaB

jutroooo svima  :Kiss:  
ja jos malo pa na razgovor sa našim najdražim dr :D  :D  :D  u Vinogradsku...
javim ako ima kakvih noviteta opcenito  :Love:   :Love:  
drzte fige  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB sretno!!!!
Javi se obavezno i ispitaj da li ima kakvih novosti, jel gužva i tako to  :Kiss:

----------


## NinaB

*JA SAM TRUDNA*
nemogu vjerovati kako ali jesam i to 6 tjedana. Bila sam kod dr. Tomića najdivnijeg doktora. jos je rano za sve ali NADA je tu iducu srijedu opet ulz..imamo malu tockicu i slikicu :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

guzve nije bilo mi sami ali ujutro kazu da je bilo 20 pacijentica.

----------


## sbonetic

Kako lijepa vijest ČESTITAM !!!!

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Ajme koja predivna vijest :D  :D 
Čestitam draga od srca  :Love:  

Pa kako to? Radila si test, jel tako? Ajme ovo je predivno  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Čestitam!!!!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

NinaB, molim te napiši kako se sve događalo... kako to pozitivna pa negativna beta... Da li je trudnoća posljedica aih, ili domaće radinosti???

Ajme, konačno jedna trudnica s foruma u Vinogradskoj, ne mogu vjerovati...   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## NinaB

sbonetic hvala draga :D 

Draga Gabi nisam draga ni na kraj pameti mi nje vilo samo mi je m kasnila ali od dabrostona sam prepisala ali opet malo predugo, ali kako sam prosli mjesec svako malo krvarila tako da niti neznam kada se desilo tocno.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

evo upravo dobila nalaz bete 5289 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ajme, koja beta!!!
Nina, daj nam kronološki ukratko napiši kako je šta išlo   :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Pa ti nisi ni test radila, Nina? Nego si danas otišla na pregled da doktor vidi di je ta m. kad ono pronašao nešto drugo, puno ljepše  :D  :D  :D 
Dakle, ovakav scenarij još nisam pročitala  8)

----------


## bugaboo

Cestitam!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## zedra

NinaB  :D  :D  :D 
Pa ovo je preeeeeeedddddddiiiiiiiivvvvvvnnnnnnooooooooooo!!!  !!!!!!!!

Sve nam ispricaj, jako nas zanima!!  :Laughing:  
jesi skužila šta?? jesi i u 1.mjescu uzimala Utriće??

----------


## zedra

pardon, mislila sam u 12. mj??

----------


## Marina27

Predivna vijest!!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Cestitam!!!!!!! :D

----------


## AuroraBlu

Pa ti nisi ni test radila, Nina? Nego si danas otišla na pregled da doktor vidi di je ta m. kad ono pronašao nešto drugo, puno ljepše  :D  :D  :D 
Dakle, ovakav scenarij još nisam pročitala  8)

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora ni ja ali sam se sama nadala takvom scenariju 100 puta  :Laughing:   Ono dođem na redovnu kontrolu a gin mi kaže- pa vi ste trudni  :Laughing:   Nisam to dočekala ali drago mi je da ti Nina jesi  :Love:

----------


## šniki

Kakva vijest, predivno, čestitam  :D  :D  :D

----------


## petra30

Draga NinaB, ovo su prelijep, prelijepe, predivne vijesti  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  !!!! Čestitam od srca  :Smile: 


Curke, ja tek jučer naručila lijekove, ali se nadam da će sve stići još za ovaj ciklus. Gabi, možda opet budemo zajedno   :Love:

----------


## Zeena

NinaB  :D  :D  cestitaaaaaaaaaaam! i beta je preeedivna! 
ovaj je scenarij iz svih nasih snova...   :Grin:  i bas mi je drago sto se nekome san i ostvario.  :D

----------


## Kadauna

NinaB... ajme ... čestitam od   :Heart:  

daj to pls objavi na odbrojavanju, ti si nam prva trudnica u 2010   :Kiss:

----------


## Gabi25

> Curke, ja tek jučer naručila lijekove, ali se nadam da će sve stići još za ovaj ciklus. Gabi, možda opet budemo zajedno


Joj draga držim fige na rukama i nogama da lijekovi dođu i da opet budemo skupa  :Love:   Ja se naručila na kontrolni pregled u ponedjeljak kod privatnika. To će mi biti 27dc. Nadam se da neće biti nikakvih cisti i da krećemo negdje oko 21.01. :D  :D

----------


## NinaB

Drage moje najdraže  :Love:   :Love:  HVALA VAM SVIMA OD SRCA  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   vidite da se cuda desavaju nase nakon 5 godina a i Vaše će USKORO MORA..samo da znate da se ja ne micem odavde cak cu dolaziti na ULZ gore na 5 kat da Vama i dalje budem potpora. Jer VI ste one koje ste me tjesile kada mi je bilo najteže i kada sam imala 1000?????????? nad glavom. Posebno hvala Gabici, Aurori, mmaslacku,Zeena,petra30, zedra...to je trenutno sta se mogu sjetiti...  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  ..
da ja sam otisla vidjeti dali spadam u vlakic 1 mjesec s obzirom na novu cistu.....

moze linkic od odbrojavanja..ja prva trudnica u 2010  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   ajoj...placem, pa se smijem pa neznam sta bi

----------


## mare41

NinaB evo link http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...7062&start=550, javi tamo, svi će se veseliti
čestitam  :D  :D  :D

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ovo je stvarno uzbudljivo: Vinogradska otvorila sezonu!!! :D  :D  :D  Nina, prva si u dugom dugom nizu u 2010...

----------


## mmaslacak

*NinaB*, čestitam od srca i želim lijepu i školsku trudnoću.
Svima ostalima puno, puno sreće!
Svi ćemo mi jedna po jedna, neko brže neko duže, al biće.
Kako sretna35 kaže: Ne odustajem dok je jajašca u meni.

----------


## NinaB

hvala vam curice moje.....  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
Jaja je nasa probila led pa niste valjda nju zaboravilia  :Love:  
Koja je gore iducu srijedu????
Ja imam sada opet 100 upitnika nad glavom sta dalje..., javila sam se na odbrojavanje :D

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ma Jaja je vijest od prošle godine, ti si naša PRVA!   :Smile:  
Idem sad čitat redom sve tvoje postove jer mi i dalje nije jasno ovo iz tvog potpisa: beta poz.pa neg. Da li se to odnosi na 1.aih, a ovo je bio 2.aih? Sjećam se samo da smo se čudili zašto te doktor šalje na te aih, zašto te ne stavi odmah na ivf   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Ali sad vidimo svi skupa zašto...   :Heart:

----------


## NinaB

Evo da olaksam....
Znaci 09.11 sam isla na Aih beta je bila 12 dan pozitivna ali samo 10, znaci nada je bila ali mala rasla je 2 tjedan i onda stala, zuto tijelo gestacijska se vidjela ali se pocelo razdvajati. Dobila mengu 03.12 i dosta dugo krvarila sa prestancima cca 3 tjedna. nisu me dali u postupak odmah valjda su predvidjeli da ce mi se tako dugo biti to čišćenje. Krajem 12 mjeseca sam isla na papu i pregled da vidimo stanje mojih jajnika. Papa upala mala, jajnici cista ne desnom, dobila duphastone da pukne cista kod menge iduce, prestala ih piti 01.01. i trebala sam prosli tjedan dobiti. Nazvala u Vinogardsku da se narucim na konz da vidimo kako sta dalje s obzirom na cistu. Danas dosla kod dr. Tomića  :Heart:   :Heart:   i saznala da sam trudna evo kazu 6 tjedana a termin 08.09  :D  :D  :D  :D . Znaci kako kazu spontanim putem ali utjecaj hormona u tijelu je napravio svoje....

----------


## FionaM

Pozdrav svim curama....
ovo mi je prvi put u životu da sam se uključila na bilo kakav forum pa se nadam da pišem u pravom "okviriću"  :Smile:  
Za sutra sam naručena na prvi pregled/razgovor u Vinogradsku obzirom da već više od godinu dana pokušavamo, a nalaz spermiograma mog dragog nije baš najbolji. Ja još nisam radila nikakve pretrage pa pretpostavljam da ću sutra dobiti nekakav popis pretraga koje moram obaviti...?
Nadam se da sam za taj prvi kontakt izabrala pravu bolnicu..?
Javim kako je bilo....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*NinaB*, hvala na objašnjenju.   :Smile:   Pa ti i TM ste sami uspjeli, bez ičije pomoći   :Naklon:  Bravo!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Zeena

NinaB evo jos malo  :D  :D  :D  i zelim ti lijepu i skolsku trudnocu...   :Kiss:  

FionaM, imas pravo, dobiti ces papirus s popisom pretraga koje treba obaviti. a tu ti zelim srecu da sve prode brzo... mene su te pretrage skroz izmucile, a ni mm nije bas bio odusevljen   :Embarassed:  
a prava bolnica je, definitvno...   :Smile:  barem sto se cekanja na red tice. 

ps. koja je dijagnoza? ja znatizeljna baba.   :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Fiona*, dobro nam došla! Dobit ćeš sutra popis pretraga koje ti i TM morate obaviti, ali sve ti jako brzo ide tako da teoretski za mjesec dana možeš već biti u akciji. Donesi sve nalaze koje imaš od zadnjih 12 mjeseci. Sretno   :Love:

----------


## Zeena

nego, zaboravila sam... ja sam danas pribavila svu potrebnu aparaturu za pikice.  8) i ostatak ljekova. i sad sve lijepo ceka u frizideru jos kojih 11, 12 dana.   :Grin:  
i da pitam, za choragone, di se on pika? u trbuh ili u guzu?   :Embarassed:   :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

U guzu   :Smile:

----------


## Marina27

ja cula u guzu   :Wink:  
javim se u petak, jer sam gore   :Kiss:

----------


## Zeena

a koja mi to igla treba?   :Embarassed:  i jel dosta ova sprica od 2ml?   :Embarassed:

----------


## Marina27

nemoram niti provjeravati kad nam je Aurora tu   
Sveznalica jedna, sva sreca da te imamo :D  :D

----------


## Zeena

marina27 imas pravo... ja ne znam sto bi ja bez zenskih na forumu...   :Love:   morala bi svaki dan zvati gore sestre da ih pitam 100 pitanja.   :Laughing:

----------


## AuroraBlu

ah, prošla sam jednom sve to, pa samo dijelim svoje iskustvo   :Smile:  
Ja sam ti Choragon kupila u ljekarni u Zagorskoj i odmah sam kupila iglu i špricu koju mi je teta magistra preporučila. Ali ako te pita, kažeš joj da ide intramuskularno i dat će ti stvarno tanku iglicu. Moja nije bila preduga, svega nešto malo duža od menopurske iglice, a jednako tanka.

----------


## lastavica1979

Evo mene cestitam nini od srca i sad mi je ulila velike nade da mozda i moj prvi AIH uspije jedva cekam da se nesto pokrene

----------


## Zeena

AuroraBlu, hvala na info. onda mi jos ta iglica samo fali. milsim, stignem ju kupiti i riskirati cu tih 50 lipa...   :Laughing:  a ova teta tu u ljekarni jadna nije znala sto ce prvo vaditi kad sam joj dosla s popisom.    :Smile:  
a i zbunili su se svi kad je dosao frajer pitati kaj treba za ciscenje da se marihuana cim brze makne iz tijela..   :Laughing:

----------


## narnija

ma to mooooožeee samo naša Nina ...scenarij za film....što kaže Gabica
sve smo ga zamišljale  kada smo dolazile kod doktora ( barem ja jesam) čestitke još jednom Nina B moja draga......jako sam sretna zbog tebe jer što si prošla poslije AIH-a definitivno si ovo malo čudo zaslužila....ja se narućila za slijedeći utorak na kontrolu i da vidimo što i kako dalje...voljela bih da idemo sada na IVF a vidjet ć  :Heart:  emo što kaže dok.

pusa svima !     :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ninochka28

NinaB čestitam od srca!!!!Danas kada sam na poslu pročitala da si trudna rasplakala sam se od sreće!!!!Tvoja priča je preprepredivna...neka nam svima jedna takva!!!A ti se pazi i neka ti cijela trudnoća bude super!!!!

----------


## Marnie

NinaB pa to je predivno!!!!! Čestitam ti od srca, naša prva trudnice u ovoj obećavajućoj godini  :D . 
O ovome i ja često maštam, da ostanem prirodno trudna, a da sam recimo naručena već za posupak i onda javljam doktoru da otkazujem postupak jer sam trudna   :Grin:  . 
Ja idem u četvrtak na dogovor što i kako dalje i da vidim da li je ta cista od onih Menopura otišla (nadam se da je).

----------


## NinaB

Draga marni, ninochka, narnija Hvala vam na divnim rijećima i ja još se svako malo uštipnrm jer jos kao da sanjam 8)  8)  8)  8)  8) 
JA SAM UVJERJENA I MOLIT ĆU SE ZA SVE VAS da ce se ako ne moj ali slični scenarij ponoviti SIGURNO SVAKOJ OD VAS..
Nove curke na pravome ste mjestu ovo je kao soba za plakanje, tješenje SVE POTREBNE INFO,sto nigdje necete dobiti nego tu zato na pravom ste mijestu. Ja sam zahvaljujući ćitanju i vasim vibrama dosla do ovoga i sada je red na meni da Vam vratim~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.
DIVNE STE i naravno nisam zaboravila svoje obecanje Aurora ako se sjecas kolačići kada ostanm trudna da Vas sve vodim  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> DIVNE STE i naravno nisam zaboravila svoje obecanje Aurora ako se sjecas kolačići kada ostanm trudna da Vas sve vodim


Ne sjećam se, Nina, ali dobro da si me podsjetila   :Smile:  

Joj, samo neka nam je što više ovakvih iznenađenja...  :D  :D  :D  

Nego, je li koja sutra sa mnom gore?

----------


## NinaB

jutroooooo
ja sam iducu srijedu 20.01 gore jel jos netko samnom?

----------


## zedra

NinaB, jesi imala kakve simptome? ili uopće nisi ni sumnjala a si trudna?

----------


## Marnie

ja sam sutra gore, doći ću prije 8, jer se žurim natrag na posao. Idem se dogovoriti s dr. da vidim da li ću moći u prirodni postupak ovaj ciklus.

----------


## arkica

NinaB,  :D   :D  :D  :D  :D!!! Nisam bila na forumu par dana i pozitivan šok!!! Tako mi je drago!!!

I ja sam sutra gore prije 8h! Idem se dogovoriti s dr. za prirodni ivf (sutra mi je 9. dc)...

I još malo za NinaB-u: :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Arkica*, vidimo se sutra gore, isto idem na dogovor za prirodnjak. Meni je sestra rekla u 9 da dođem, ali doći ću ja u 8. A tebi je baš rekla prije 8?

----------


## arkica

Ja ću se samo pojaviti prije 8h jer mi se isto žuri na posao!!! 

Vidimo se;  :Smile:

----------


## NinaB

> NinaB, jesi imala kakve simptome? ili uopće nisi ni sumnjala a si trudna?


Draga Zedra  :Heart:  
Ni na kraj pameti,  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   inace bi ja panicarka prije odmah dan kasnjenja isla kupiti test i uvijek minus  :Grin:  . Sada sam prepisla to duphastonima i ocekivala svaki dan da cu dobiti malo me (.)(.) bolile i natekle ko pred mengu ali nista posebno.
OVAKO NESTO ZELIM SVIMA VAMA....

Arkica hvala draga  :Heart:  
I sada ajmo po redu ostale sve jeste me cule necu sama biti  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nina*, ja te želim poslušati  :D  Nego, ti duphastoni, to se dobije na recept? oralno se uzima? ako je kao dabroston samo jače, to je onda isto progesteron. Ne znam samo koja je razlika između utrogestana i duphastona.

----------


## FionaM

> NinaB evo jos malo  :D  :D  :D  i zelim ti lijepu i skolsku trudnocu...   
> 
> FionaM, imas pravo, dobiti ces papirus s popisom pretraga koje treba obaviti. a tu ti zelim srecu da sve prode brzo... mene su te pretrage skroz izmucile, a ni mm nije bas bio odusevljen   
> a prava bolnica je, definitvno...   barem sto se cekanja na red tice. 
> 
> ps. koja je dijagnoza? ja znatizeljna baba.



Ma sve smo mi znatiželjne babe  :Smile:  
MM radio nedavno spermiogram i dijagnoza je oligoasthenoteratozoospermia, pokušavamo više od godinu dana, vidjeli mi ništa od našeg napornog rada u svim smjenama pa odlučili nešto poduzeti :shock: 
Inače, oduševljena sam bolnicom, doktorom K., čekala sam svega pola sata...Dakle, sad se treba naoružati strpljenjem, slobodnim danima na poslu i krenuti s pretragama. Već sam naišla na prvu prepreku - laboratorij, ali odlučila sam da ću vađenje hormona riješiti privatno  :Sad:

----------


## petra30

NinaB, još jednom od   :Heart:  velike čestitke i da ti kažem da si me rascmizdrila tako divnim vijestima. Javila sam i na forumu tam, curke su baš bile sretne.

Gabica, mislim da budemo zajedno i ovaj put nek nam bude sretno i uspješno i da budemo debelih buša ove godine i da uskoro nunamo svoje srećice   :Heart:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## arkica

FionaM,
zašto ideš privatno u labos? Mislim da će te svi hormoni izaći popriličnu sumu novaca...

Sretno!!!

----------


## FionaM

> *Fiona*, dobro nam došla! Dobit ćeš sutra popis pretraga koje ti i TM morate obaviti, ali sve ti jako brzo ide tako da teoretski za mjesec dana možeš već biti u akciji. Donesi sve nalaze koje imaš od zadnjih 12 mjeseci. Sretno


AuroraBlu, hvala ti na dobrodošlici....sve je bilo baš onako kako si rekla...dobila popis pretraga, obzirom da mi je danas 1 dc, ovaj mjesec mogu riješiti hormone, ali i ostale pretrage i nadam se da ću brzo biti u akciji.....to mi je rekao i doktor  :Smile:

----------


## FionaM

Arkice, odlučila sam privatno jer su mi u Vinogradskoj rekli da moram čekati do 4. mjeseca   :?  :? U Petrovoj je vjerojatno isto gužva, pa odlučih privatno, jer kad idem privatno mogu i poslijepodne....
Trebala bih to riješiti u narednih nekoliko dana, jer mi je danas 1 dc.

----------


## mare41

Fiona, u petrovoj nije gužva za standardne hormone jedino ne znam da li Vinogradska prizna njihove nalaze, a to bi svakako trebala napraviti 3. dan ciklusa.

----------


## FionaM

> Fiona, u petrovoj nije gužva za standardne hormone jedino ne znam da li Vinogradska prizna njihove nalaze, a to bi svakako trebala napraviti 3. dan ciklusa.


Hvala Mare....budem vidjela za Petrovu, definitivno sam zacrtala da idem u petak, to ja taman treći dan, ali MM inzistira privatno jer želi da njegova ženica ima najbolji tretman  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mmaslacak

Meni su priznali, tj samo sam jednom vadila hormone u Petrovoj, to je i jedini nalaz koji imam, nisam ponavljala, jedino što sam čekala 6 tjedana, ali to je bilo davno, možda se nešto promjenilo.

----------


## Zeena

i ja sam radila hormone u Petovoj. ne narucuju, ali su mi bili gotovi nalazi tek nakon mjesec dana.  :shock: iako je moja gin rekla da je to moguce zato sto nemaju reagensa pred kraj godine.  :/ 

ps. ja sam danas opet sva nikakva, mm je dobio ponovljeni bakterioloski nalaz... enterokoka nema, sad ima esherihiju coli.   :Sad:   sad nisam sigurna jer se s tim moze uopce ici na icsi? jer sve je doma pripremljeno, dokor nije nista posebno rekao za njegov prijasnji nalaz, pa sad ne znam sto cu...  :? budem sutra zvala da pitam, ali me zanima sto vi mislite?

----------


## lastavica1979

Sto se tice hormona u Vinogradskoj meni su izasli u susret i bez narucivanja mi izvadili jer sam im rekla za sta mi treba i sestra mi je rekla da u principu za to izlaze zenama u susret jako sam se iznenadila ljubaznoscu na endokrini sam to radila

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena*, nemoj se previše uzrujavati oko njegovih bakterija. Spermiće ionako operu u postupku   :Smile:  
*Fiona*, koliko znam (ne iz svog iskustva, ali pisale su cure o tome) na Sv.Duhu se za hormone ne trebaš naručivati, samo dođeš, i nalazi su gotovi za 7-10 dana. Probaj tamo. U svakom slučaju, na uputnicu ti tvoj soc. gin. mora napisati naziv bolnice gdje ćeš vaditi hormone.

----------


## NinaB

> *Nina*, ja te želim poslušati  :D  Nego, ti duphastoni, to se dobije na recept? oralno se uzima? ako je kao dabroston samo jače, to je onda isto progesteron. Ne znam samo koja je razlika između utrogestana i duphastona.


Duphaston je zamjena za dabroston ali koliko sam citala malo bolje i jače. Imam ti ih ja doma pa ti ih vrlo rado dam negdje 30 komada mi je ostalo. Je isto je progesteron ali mije Dr T. reako da ja ipak uzimam sada utrogestane jer oni su za trudnoću bolji  :Heart:   :Heart:  
*Petra* bravo draga idem i ja na forum zaboravila sam potpuno.
Naravno da je ste Gabica i Petra sljedeće  :Heart:   :Heart:   ja to znam

----------


## Zeena

AuroraBlu, znaci mislis da ce mi reci da ipak idemo dalje u postupak? jer on je od danas opet na antibioticima 10 dana, pa opet ponavlja nalaz... a sad sam vec poprilicno sigurna da ce opet biti neka deseta bestija na njemu...   :Rolling Eyes:  jer ako ne krenemo sad, ne znam kad cemo... ja nemam strpljenja cekati opet (mislim na sam postupak jer sam vec u poprilicnoj panici od svega toga novoga   :Embarassed:  ) 
a i dobra je vijest sto su i danas moji brisevi bili gotovi i ja cista ko sunce!   :Smile:  pa si nekako mislim da je to puno vaznije nego njegovi, jel tako?   :Grin:

----------


## ninochka28

curke koje imate iskustva s menopurima daj mi recite da li ste imale kakvih nuspojava...naime čula sam da su cure znale imati čak i halucinacije od toga a u najmanju ruku da jako reagira na živce :Sad: 
to vas pitam jer ne znam što da radim s poslom, radim s novcima i nisam sigurna da li bi bilo bolje odmah uzeti bolovanje :? 
koliko mi uopće imamo prevo na bolovanje kad idemo na ivf?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka*, ma nema takvih nuspojava   :Laughing:   Ja nisam imala nikakvih, osim nadutosti, ali sasvim podnošljivo.

*Zeena* tvoji brisevi su najvažniji. Znam da u Mariboru (a znaš već koliko se tamo čeka) daju preventivno antibiotik i muškarcu i ženi (nešto u stilu hiramicina), dakle ni ne pitajući za nalaze od partnera, jer - kažem ti, operu ih   :Embarassed:   8)  Ali ako želiš biti mirna, reci doktoru za njegov nalaz i pitaj ga da li to smeta.

----------


## Zeena

AuroraBlu   :Love:  umirila si me malo... vec sam se vidila da cekam narednih godinu dana da nalazi budu sterilini.   :Embarassed:  

ninochka28, za ovakve nuspojave jos nisam cula...  :shock: to su hormoni, a zna se kakve nuspojave mogu hormoni imati... nadutost, ma svasta nest, ali ovo nekako mislim da nece ici..  8)

----------


## ninochka28

Ma i meni te halucinacije nemaju smisla ali eto tako mi je jedna cura rekla pa eto ja joj povjerovala  :Embarassed:

----------


## Zeena

:Love:  mene su pitali jel cu podlakaviti?  :shock:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
reko ja skoro ko vukodlak.   :Grin:  

nego, moguce su nocne more... pogotovo meni, par dana prije pikanja...   :Embarassed:

----------


## NinaB

zakon ste nista vas nemože slomiti bravo samo tako  :Laughing:   :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## mmaslacak

> Ma i meni te halucinacije nemaju smisla ali eto tako mi je jedna cura rekla pa eto ja joj povjerovala


Možda ta cura uzimala nešto drugo uz Menopure pa otud halucinacije.
Meni isto bila frka jel radim s ljudima i s novcem, al nisam imala niti jednu nuspojavu, kao da ih nisam ni uzimala.Al baš ništa, čak sam i dr.T pitala na prvoj folikulometriji imali išta od folikula jel ja ne osjećam baš ništa, više osjetim kad nisam na stimulaciji, pa se smijao.
Jedino sam jedan dan imala gusti iscjedak, al baš ono pljusnulo, ja mislila da sam se upišala, još zvala šeficu da me zamijeni na radnom mjestu, kaže ona jel hitno? Reko ja se upišala pa ti vidi može li hitnije da bude!
I bilo stvarno iscjedka al ono fuj, previše.

----------


## mmaslacak

> Ma i meni te halucinacije nemaju smisla ali eto tako mi je jedna cura rekla pa eto ja joj povjerovala


Možda ta cura uzimala nešto drugo uz Menopure pa otud halucinacije.
Meni isto bila frka jel radim s ljudima i s novcem, al nisam imala niti jednu nuspojavu, kao da ih nisam ni uzimala.Al baš ništa, čak sam i dr.T pitala na prvoj folikulometriji imali išta od folikula jel ja ne osjećam baš ništa, više osjetim kad nisam na stimulaciji, pa se smijao.
Jedino sam jedan dan imala gusti iscjedak, al baš ono pljusnulo, ja mislila da sam se upišala, još zvala šeficu da me zamijeni na radnom mjestu, kaže ona jel hitno? Reko ja se upišala pa ti vidi može li hitnije da bude!
I bilo stvarno iscjedka al ono fuj, previše.

----------


## NinaB

Javite curke koje ste danas gore...
Evo i ja sam razgovarala sa curkama vezano za menopure kazu nista od nuspojava  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

E da zaboravih mislim da sam se sas Petrom cula oko matične mlječi i propolisa koji sam kupila na njenu preporuku mozda mi je on pomogao..uglavnom propolis spricala u usta i tablete matične mlječi cuclala ko bombone *PETRICE    *

----------


## Marnie

Evo ja sam bila jutros gore i dogovorila prirodni s klomifenom za idući ciklus, znači negdje za tjedan dana. Dr. T je bilo žao što mi je stimulirani tako propao s tom glupom cistom. Ali idemo dalje  :Smile: . Upoznala sam naše dvije drage forumašice Arkicu i AuroraBlue  :Smile: .

----------


## zelimo_bebu

SAD VIDIM I NE VJERUJEM... :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Pa čestitaaam....  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Evo i mene, valjda ću uspjet poslat poruku a da me ne izbaci sa stranice.
Dakle, upoznala sam jutros Arkicu i Marnie   :Love:  A srela sam i još jednu curu koja nije na forumu, a s kojom sam bila na pukciji. I kaže ona da je jedna treća koja je s nama bila u 11.mj.na pukciji (imala je ukupno 6-7 prirodnjaka i 4 stimulirana ivf) - trudna  :D 

Ja sam sljedeći ciklus (od sljedećeg tjedna) na svom prvom klomifenu, a u 3.mj. se planira stimulirani ivf (dakle, pauza je 4 mjeseca)

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Marnie*, pratimo se s klomifenima. *Arkica*, javi kako je tebi prošao pregled.

----------


## AnneMary

evo ja čitam da vidim jel na vinogradskoj rade prirodnjake, jer se na SD i VV za sad ne rade.

ali vidim da svi idete sa klomifenima a niko baš prirodni ciklus.
 jel to znači da ni gore ne rade klasične prirodne postupke?

----------


## NinaB

> SAD VIDIM I NE VJERUJEM... :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
> Pa čestitaaam....


hvala  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## lastavica1979

Mislim da u vinogradskoj rade prirodnjake jer je meni dr rekao kad vidi hormone da ce mi reci da li idem u prirodni ili stimulirani tako da mislim da rade prirodne

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nina,* daj nam napiši malo o propolisu i mat.mliječi. Vidjela sam u DM-u tablete matične mliječi. Propolis inače koristim kad god se počnem osjećat virozno. Ali daj pliz ponovi, koliko čega na dan?

----------


## arkica

> AuroraBlu, znaci mislis da ce mi reci da ipak idemo dalje u postupak? jer on je od danas opet na antibioticima 10 dana, pa opet ponavlja nalaz... a sad sam vec poprilicno sigurna da ce opet biti neka deseta bestija na njemu...   jer ako ne krenemo sad, ne znam kad cemo... ja nemam strpljenja cekati opet (mislim na sam postupak jer sam vec u poprilicnoj panici od svega toga novoga   ) 
> a i dobra je vijest sto su i danas moji brisevi bili gotovi i ja cista ko sunce!   pa si nekako mislim da je to puno vaznije nego njegovi, jel tako?


Zeena, meni je bila ista situacija. Ja čista ko suza, a muž s e-coli. Popio je svoju turu antibiotika i prošlo mu je. Sex-ajte se samo s gumicama;  :Smile:

----------


## arkica

> Mislim da u vinogradskoj rade prirodnjake jer je meni dr rekao kad vidi hormone da ce mi reci da li idem u prirodni ili stimulirani tako da mislim da rade prirodne


Rade!!! Ja evo već sad idem na drugi (na prvom mi nisu uspjeli uhvatiti jajnu stanicu;  :Sad:  )!!!

----------


## Zeena

arkica, nebumo se mi sexali uopce.   :Laughing:   dosta mi je toga.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
i vi ste isli u postupak?  
ja samo odgadam da zovem gore i pitam....   :Embarassed:  strah me kaj ako mi odgode... pa me lijepo molim vas utjesite da nece.   :Razz:

----------


## arkica

> arkica, nebumo se mi sexali uopce.    dosta mi je toga.    
> i vi ste isli u postupak?  
> ja samo odgadam da zovem gore i pitam....   strah me kaj ako mi odgode... pa me lijepo molim vas utjesite da nece.


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Jesmo, jesmo... To nam je bilo mjesec prije stimuliranog IVF-a!!!

Bitno da si ti o.k.!!! A mužićneka pije antibiotike i matičnu mliječ (za dobar imunitet);  :Smile: 

SRETNO!!!

----------


## arkica

Dakle upoznala sam sam jutros Marnie i AuroraBlu. 
Cure, baš mi je drago!!! Vas dvije se još malo odmorite, a onda na hormoniće do cilja;  :Smile: 

E sad da ja prijavim svoje stanje na 8 dc: 
lj-jajnik = 10 mm, d-jajnik = 10mm i  e= 5mm. 
U pon. moram ponovno na ultrazvuk.

Pusa svima!!! 2010. je naša godina!!!

----------


## Zeena

ma nakljukat cu ga i sa ne znam cim... ionako ga kljukam.   :Embarassed:   pije maticnu vec 3 mjesca, mjesec i pol folnu i cink i sad jos antibiotike i brusnicu i svasta...   :Laughing:   pa nek i on pati malo!   :Laughing:   inace je zdrav ko dren, ali ga bakterije ocito vole.   :Grin:  

sutra ako vam se javim uplakana, znati cete... odgodeni smo... sto se nece dogoditi, jel da?   :Smile:  
(uooopce nisam trtaros...   :Laughing:  )

----------


## Zeena

arkica, dobro je to stanje...   :Wink:  

ps. jel ide tko gore sutra pa se raspita za ovo moje?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
kako bi ja to lako rijesila...   :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## mmaslacak

> Ja sam sljedeći ciklus (od sljedećeg tjedna) na svom prvom klomifenu, a u 3.mj. se planira stimulirani ivf (dakle, pauza je 4 mjeseca)


ako sam ja bila u 10.mj na Menopurima, jel ja imam šanse onda od sljedećeg ciklusa u veljači ponovo u stimulirani ili je to rano  :? 
*AuroraBlu*, jesi ti ono poslije mene bila u stimuliranom?
Joj.....ja bi tako ponovo u postupak..

----------


## arkica

mmaslacak,
nas dvi prije trećeg/četvrtog miseca, nemamo šanse za ponovni stimulirani!!!
Zašto ne probaš prirodni?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mmaslačak*, pa odi gore na dogovor, ti si totalno nestala!!! Ako si u 10.mj.bila na stimuliranom, možeš opet u 2.mj. Brzo gore!!! 

Zeena, pogledaj na forumu zdravlje i život gdje dr.Radončić odgovara na pitanja. Baš je ovih dana odgovorio na pitanje koje kao da si ti postavila. Ne treba se odgoditi, nego se počinje s antibiotikom par dana prije punkcije i protegne se na 7-10 dana nakon punkcije.
Link: http://www.zdravljeizivot.com/hrv/in...=forum&s=forum

----------


## NinaB

> *Nina,* daj nam napiši malo o propolisu i mat.mliječi. Vidjela sam u DM-u tablete matične mliječi. Propolis inače koristim kad god se počnem osjećat virozno. Ali daj pliz ponovi, koliko čega na dan?


Naravno draga u ljekarni sam kupila od PIP-a matičnu mlječ u tabletama, i propolis u spreju.
Ja sam 1-2 bombona prozvakala svaki dan ( nekada sam zaboravila ali ) okus bas i nije neki, ali bitno je da ima veliki postotak matične u sebi-javim doma kako se moj zove.
A propolis sprej ujutro ( obavezno bez alkohola ) našpricala i okus je ok-isto javim točan naziv.
Sad cete mi se smijati ali i ovo sam isprobala...navecer prije spavanja ulozak namažite sa domaćom masti i pospricajte sa domaćom rakijom sva negativa izade iz vas-frendica je imala cin 3 prije 3 mjeseca i evo je sada papa ko kod bebe :D  :D  :D

----------


## AuroraBlu

> navecer prije spavanja ulozak namažite sa domaćom masti i pospricajte sa domaćom rakijom sva negativa izade iz vas-frendica je imala cin 3 prije 3 mjeseca i evo je sada papa ko kod bebe :D  :D  :D


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  E ovo neću isprobavati, osim ako baš neću morati... mast+rakija   :Laughing:   Šta je mužić rekao na to?!?!

----------


## jaja2

NinaB..... :D  :D  :D  :D   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :D  :D ..... pa svaka čast!!!!!
Čuda se ipak događaju   :Smile:  
Tebi i tvom mužu od   :Heart:  čestitam!!!!!!
Mislim da smo svi ostali bez daha i bez teksta   :Smile:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Jaja*, kako ide? Lijepo je "vidjeti" te   :Smile:  Piši nam malo o dojmovima... kako se osjećaš...   :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB sigurna sam da ti muž nije bio oduševljen  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
jaja kako si ti draga?? daj nam malo piši kako napreduje trudnoća  :Heart:  

aurora ono pitanje i je postavila zeena (mi se znamo sa drugog foruma  :Grin:  )
znači doktori gore dozvoljavaju pauzu 4 mjeseca između 2 stimulirana?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Gabi, to je zato što su stimulacije sada blaže nego dok je bio stari zakon(sada se ide na optimalno 5-6 stanica, a nekad se išlo na 10-15, zato se jače stimuliralo). Ja sam potrošila samo 18 menopura. A osim toga nekim curama treba, nažalost, preko 40 menopura da bi dobile 2-3 stanice. Tako da je i ta pauza između stimulacija individualna stvar.

----------


## jaja2

Pa drage moje....
Ja sam vam u 13 tjednu i za sad je sve super   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
Beba divno napreduje (možete si misliti kako mi je kad ju vidim na UZV????)
No hormoni ili moja luda glava   :Evil or Very Mad:   su naravno radili svoje (strah da se nešto ne desi i sl.), mučnine HVALA BOGU prestaju,  a ja se uopće ne prepoznajem - sve što me prije zanimalo sve pada u vodu.... tak da se pomalo tražim u novom životu.... zato se valjda ovo stanje i zove "drugo stanje"   :Rolling Eyes:  
Ja sam na komplikacijama, tak da mirujem sve u 16   :Wink:  
To vam je to u kratko.
Eto NinaB je otvorila novu sezonu trudnica u Vinogradskoj, a ja jedva čekam vidjeti koja će nam se slijedeća pridružiti (pratim ja vas)   :Wink:  
Puse svima   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  i SRETNO U NOVIM POBJEDAMA   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Zeena

eto, zvala ja gore bolnicu, pa moram nazvati u pon kad je dok tamo.   :Embarassed:  sad opet   :Cekam:  
i da tamo sam ja postavila pitanje...   :Embarassed:  
i nije mi se odgovor svidio.   :Laughing:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena,* nema doktora danas gore?

*Jaja*, nadam se da ćemo ti se sve odavde vrlo brzo pridružiti! Samo ti uživaj u svom 2.stanju, otkrivaj sebe. I sretnoooooo!!!!   :Love:   :Heart:  
I javi nam se tu i tamo   :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena,* nema doktora danas gore?

*Jaja*, nadam se da ćemo ti se sve odavde vrlo brzo pridružiti! Samo ti uživaj u svom 2.stanju, otkrivaj sebe. I sretnoooooo!!!!   :Love:   :Heart:  
I javi nam se tu i tamo   :Smile:

----------


## Zeena

ocito ga nema, ili je s necim zauzet... a valjda bi mi onda rekla sestra da zovem kasnije...  :/

----------


## NinaB

Drage moje....
danas sam isla vaditi betu u utorak je bila 5289 danas 9700..malo sam :?  :?  mislila sam da ce se poduplati...
znam da cete me spotatti ali doma mi je broj od Vinogradske moze brojcek tel?  :Heart:

----------


## Zeena

3787 689

i dobra je beta draga, nikad se to ne dupla skroooz tocno... dakle, ovo je skoro 2x vise. nemoj se brinuti!   :Kiss:

----------


## jaja2

NinaB... za ß je bitno da raste od 60% pa na dalje... nije nužno da se podupla... ß ti je super.... niti meni se nije pravilno duplala   :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

U utorak nisi vadila betu rano ujutro, nego kasnije. Da si je danas vadila malo kasnije bila bi ti veća   :Smile:

----------


## zedra

NinaB, u pocetku se beta treba uduplati za 48 sati, kasnije za 78 sati....tvoja je superr!!!  :Heart:

----------


## NinaB

drage moje hvala Vam. Aurora  :Heart:   :Heart:   da u pravu si vadila sam ju oko 10.30 a danas vec imas dva kolača od mene :D . Znaci bitno je da raste vise od 50% 
jaja  :Love:   :Love:   draga vidim da uživaš  :Heart:   :Heart:   jel radis ili mirujes?
hvala na tjesenju ali nakon onog sto sam prosla na hladno pusem.  :Kiss:

----------


## zedra

Negdje cak i ima trend rasta bete po trajanju trudnoće...tablica, ali ne mogu naći...uglavnom dok je beta mala dupla se svakih 48 sati, kasnije 78 sati pa još rjeđe....ne sekiraj se...tvoja je za poželiti nama svima... :D

----------


## mare41

evo copy paste vrijednosti bete http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...5900f3328369f0
3 tjedan 5 -50
4 tjedan 3 - 426
5 tjedan 19 - 7,340
6 tjedan 1,080 - 56,500
7 - 8 tjedana 7,650 - 229,000
9 - 12 tjedana 25,700 - 288,000
13 - 16 tjedana 13,300 - 254,000
17 - 24 tjedana 4,060 - 165,400
25 - 40 tjedana 3,640 - 117,000

----------


## petra30

Helou, curke   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Imam jedno pitanjce na koje ne znam odgovor, a zamolila me frendica koja ide u prvi postupak u Vinogradskoj: što treba točno pisati na uputnici za psihološko savjetovanje?
Hvala  :Smile: 

NinaB, to je super beta    :Love:   :Love:

----------


## NinaB

drage moje znam da sam sada ispala posesivna nasprem Vas najdraže moje  :Love:   :Love:   ali sa kime cu podjeliti brigu i veselje nego sa Vama kada znam da cete mi vi jedine dati pravi odgovor i riječi utjehe  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## jadro

Ninab i ja sam imala istu dvojbu kad se nije poduplala točno, ali sve je to OK, i tvoja briga, i još više DOBRA beta   :Smile:

----------


## NinaB

> NinaB prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> navecer prije spavanja ulozak namažite sa domaćom masti i pospricajte sa domaćom rakijom sva negativa izade iz vas-frendica je imala cin 3 prije 3 mjeseca i evo je sada papa ko kod bebe :D  :D  :D
> 
> 
>     E ovo neću isprobavati, osim ako baš neću morati... mast+rakija    Šta je mužić rekao na to?!?!


mm  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   nista to radim kada je na putu, a najsmješnija situacija je bila u utorak kada je MM pitao dr. pa kak??? kada smo mu pripočili da sam trudna  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> nista to radim kada je na putu, a najsmješnija situacija je bila u utorak kada je MM pitao dr. pa kak??? kada smo mu pripočili da sam trudna


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   I jel mu dr.T.objasnio kak?

----------


## NinaB

da pitao je dali sam mu ja žena ili  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Mislim da bi i ja isto reagirala nakon toliko dugo vremena borbe sa prirodom  :Kiss:

----------


## Marina27

Drage moje danas je gore bio kaaaaoooos!!!
Dosla u 7.30 bila treca na redu, dr. T dosao u 8.10 pregledao 5 zena (ja nisam bila medu njima  :Mad:  ) i pokupio se i otisao u 8.40, dr. K dosao u 9.45.....sad zamislite guzvu...setra solo druga bolesna..... 8) 

Sve u svemu ja zadovoljna u pon sam ponovno gore....
Puse svima!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Marina, jesi li bila naručena?

----------


## Marina27

Da, bila sam narucena.  Mislim da je prvo uzimao samo one koje su bile danas za aspiraciju.  Ma nema veze bitno da sam dosla na red...ali je stvarno bila pomutnja.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ahaaa, znači dr K.te pregledao kasnije (razumjela sam da si otišla neobavljena posla). I kakav je plan za dalje? Na folikulometriji si za prirodnjak?

----------


## Marina27

Da, da Kuna dosao pa nas je sve on pregledao... :D 
Mi smo na IVF/ICSI po prvi put....folikulometrija ponovno u pon. pa cemo vidjeti...
Jel ima netko gore u ponedjeljak....

----------


## Tibi

drage cure, evo nešto razmišljam o prebacivanju sa VV u Vinogradsku pa me zanima koliko dugo se čeka na postupak i kakav je po vašem mišljenju dr. Kuna. Može odgovor i na pp 
Evo i da zavribram malo za vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ želim vam svu sreću svijeta, da trudnice imaju bezbrižnu trudnoću, a trudilice čim prije postanu trudnice   :Love:

----------


## arkica

> Da, da Kuna dosao pa nas je sve on pregledao... :D 
> Mi smo na IVF/ICSI po prvi put....folikulometrija ponovno u pon. pa cemo vidjeti...
> Jel ima netko gore u ponedjeljak....


Ja, ja...

----------


## FionaM

> Helou, curke     
> 
> Imam jedno pitanjce na koje ne znam odgovor, a zamolila me frendica koja ide u prvi postupak u Vinogradskoj: što treba točno pisati na uputnici za psihološko savjetovanje?
> Hvala 
> 
> NinaB, to je super beta



Mene su danas zvali za psihološko savjetovanje da me naruče i rekla mi sestra da mora pisati "pregled - psihijatar", ali nisam sto posto sigurna u redoslijed riječi obzirom da mi je taj papirić ostao na poslu. Mogu provjeriti tek u ponedjeljak, ali važno je da oboje donesu uputnicu, svatko od svog liječnika opće prakse.

----------


## lastavica1979

fiona bitno je da ti pise psihijatar,pregled nije bitan redoslijed,bitna je sifra n97 da pise i kod tebe i kod tm. Mm je doktor napisao depresija mislim a rekla sam mu za sta mu treba,al sestre su bile ljubazne pa prihvatile uputicu. Tebi uputnicu daje gin,a tm doktor opce prakse

----------


## petra30

Cure, stvarno vam puno hvala na pomoći za ive uputnice  :Smile: 

Mene već par noći progoni san da lijekovi nikako nisu stizali i da sam preko godine dana čekala da krenem u postupak.. Baš sam neka blesava..

----------


## Zeena

eto, samo da vam jos kazem, meni je uputnicu dao moj doktor, ne ginic... u biti je potpuno svejedno, jedino je bitna sifra jer inace imate komplikacije... primiti ce vas, ali eto... cemu komplicirati (mm je isto doktorica napisala depresija, pa je kao trebao platiti i ne znam sto sve ne, a ovako vas samo upisu i gotovo.   :Wink:  )

i da kaj se tice krasne e.coli kod mm, jutros sam zvala i rekao mi je dok da to nema veze ako idemo na ivf.   :Grin:  i danas u 14 h idem napraviti kontrolni uzv...   :Smile:   nisam mogla vjerovati kako se sve to brzo sredi... ajde da je i meni nesto poslo za rukom!   :Laughing:   a za manje od tjedan dana pocinjem s pikanjem.  :shock:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena*, sam ti rekla   :Wink:

----------


## Zeena

a, napisem post pa me izbacilo vec 2 puta!   :Evil or Very Mad:   jel se to desava i vama?

Aurorablu, hvaaaala ti jer si me bila utjesila, a zvala sam cisto da mi dok potvrdi sto si mi ti rekla.   :Love:   :Love:  

sad vise nemam oko cega dramiti, sad ce se sporo kretati dani...   :Razz:

----------


## Zeena

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  prerano sam rekla da je sve kak treba.   :Laughing:  

ja imam na 22 dc folikul. opet. na desnom jajniku je bila o, a na lijevom sjedi komad od 14x16 mm. i nevjerovatno ali istinitio, do sada kad god sam bila na uzv-u u lutealnoj fazi ciklusa uvijek sam imala jedan zaostali folikul.   :Embarassed:  
sto reci?!?!

i dobila sam dabroston da pijem 2x1 narednih 5 dana da taj folikul pukne cim prije. sto vi mislite o tome svemu??? jer ja sam  :?

----------


## NinaB

:Love:  pozdrav djevojčice moje...
samo da ne mislite da sam ja Vas slučajno napustila,a li mala gužva pa evo ne stižem sve...
nas dvoje  :Heart:  smo dobro bila na ulz sve 5 osim ciste koja jos malo narasla valjda radi trudnoće  :Evil or Very Mad:  ali nisam zabrinuta u srijedu sam gore ide jos netko???????  :Love:  
zeena draga  :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena*, kad ideš opet na pregled? Držim fige da pukne za 5 dana!!!

*Nina*, uživaš?   :Smile:   Jesi li na bolovanju ili radiš?

----------


## NinaB

> *Zeena*, kad ideš opet na pregled? Držim fige da pukne za 5 dana!!!
> 
> *Nina*, uživaš?    Jesi li na bolovanju ili radiš?


Zeena ako je vodena puknut ce sigurni i ja drzim fige  :Love:   :Love:  
Ja evo isla vaditi betu sutra da imam nalaz za Vinogradsku  :Heart:   radim naravno, ja bi do kraja negdje 6 mjeseca radila...taman GO i 45 dana prije...a ako nebu islo BO ali nedam se ja.....
Sutra tko je gore ja cu oko 10-10.30 h biti jos netko????

----------


## Zeena

AuroraBlu, ma budem otisla vjerovatno u petak da vidimo jel otisao  :Smile:  
cini mi se da sam sestrama gore u vinogradskoj vec dosadna sa svojim zivkanjem...   :Laughing:  i rekose mi ako je folikul da on u biti ne smeta, ali ako je cista nekakva onda bi to bio problem. zato cu otici na jos jedan uzv, ako nestane do petka budem krenula sa stimulaciom, a ako ne, nemam pojma, mozda cek i pricekam jos jedan ciklus... zlu netrebalo.   :Embarassed:  

ninaB, samo ti uzivaj... a cista ce se povuci... bez brige!   :Love:

----------


## nina1

> ... rekose mi ako je folikul da on u biti ne smeta, ali ako je cista nekakva onda bi to bio problem. zato cu otici na jos jedan uzv, ako nestane do petka budem krenula sa stimulaciom, a ako ne, nemam pojma, mozda cek i pricekam jos jedan ciklus... zlu netrebalo.


folikul se računa cistom ako je veći od 24 mm i naravno  ostane poslije ovulacije
mene kuna nije pustio na postupak s cistom a meni skoro svaki mjesec ostane koja, ode ona s m ali nisu sigurni da li će otići pa onda odgađaju  ...
 meni je teško mi pogoditi mjesec kad je nema     :Mad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nina1*, dugo te nismo čitali   :Smile:  Vidim da se spremaš u Mb u 10.mj. - a ja ti držim fige da ti tada neće ni trebati  :D  Ti bi u biti trebala na uzv 3.dc da se vidi je li puklo, pa ako je, taj dan krenuti sa stimulacijom

----------


## Zeena

nina1,   :Love:   na detaljnom objasnjenju. onda ovo moje nije cista. tocnije to je polu-cista, polu-folikul.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   poslije ovulacije je, ali je 14x16 mm. 
a kaj se tice cisti, sad sam procitala da bi se trebalo s kontracepcijom smiriti hormone pa onda...  :/  ili kako je aurora rekla.   :Smile:  

ma ako ja ostanem normalna nakon svega ovoga, dici cu si spomenik...   :Laughing:   a vama ga cure vec dizem...   :Love:

----------


## nina1

> *Nina1*, dugo te nismo čitali   Vidim da se spremaš u Mb u 10.mj. - a ja ti držim fige da ti tada neće ni trebati  :D  Ti bi u biti trebala na uzv 3.dc da se vidi je li puklo, pa ako je, taj dan krenuti sa stimulacijom


da...da ... malo sam se povukla...tu i tamo sam vas pročitala ali se nisam javljala ... 
da spremam se u mb ... mb je s jedne strane toliko daleko ali je i opet i blizu ... ovo za 3 dc uzv bi bilo super da to prakticiraju u vinogradskoj kao što prakticiraju na vv...
NinaB , sa zakašnjenjem , čestitam !!! 

baš sam si nešto razmišljala jučer, vinogradska je počela s radom prije cca godinu dana ...  da li ima već rođena koju beba iz vinogradske ?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nina1*, kad sam u 11.mj.odlazila doma s punkcije i transfera iza 12 sati, čekaonica je bila puna trudnica s gooolemim trbusima   :Smile:   te sve su do sada sigurno rodile. Tako da nije sve baš tako crno kako ti se čini.
Zašto misliš da ne primijenjuju uzv 3.dc - ako za to postoji razlog? Pitaj doktora... jer ako ti je tako kako ti kažeš svaki mjesec - stvarno nećeš nikad doći na red.

----------


## nina1

da, ima trudnica ali mislim da su to kunine s odjela ginekologije a ne "naše" trudnice , jer kad sam početkom prošle godine počela ići na u vinogradsku dolazilo je isto dosta trudnica gore na  5 kat tražiti kunu ... 
ovo za uzv ću možda koji drugi puta iskoristiti ... sad mi je prekasno ... 
sutra sam već na punkciji   :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nina1,* sretno sutra na punkciji! *~~~~~~~~*
I javi nam kako je prošlo.

----------


## nina1

hvala na ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:  
javit ću  kako je prošlo .......

----------


## NinaB

pozzz
Nina1 sretno sutra i hvala  :Love:  
citam Vas i pratim..ja sam sutra gore na ulz jel još netko?
moja beta danas 19 300   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
puse......

----------


## zedra

Svima ~~~~~~a sve što vam treba...
NinaB   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :D

----------


## NinaB

Draga Zedra samo hrabro moja štitnjača utihnula nalazi fenomenalni zato neka ti je to jedna briga manje  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
hvala  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Zeena

NinaB, jesi bila danas gore na uzv-u? sto kaze?   :Smile:  
i da, beta je stvaaaarno onako predivna...   :Love:  
ja bi jednu takvu...   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## arkica

Forumašice moje drage,
trebala bi si danas dati štopericu oko 22h, a ne da mi se ići u bolnicu!!! 
Da li ima neki video link za to? 

MM mi je davao Menopure u stomak, ali štoperica se daje negdje u mišić????

 :Grin:

----------


## Marina27

Arkica meni je jucer moj muz dao u guzu.....uf moram priznat da mi je bilo gore nego svi oni menopuri zajedno....  :Sad:  
Sretno!

----------


## arkica

> Arkica meni je jucer moj muz dao u guzu.....uf moram priznat da mi je bilo gore nego svi oni menopuri zajedno....  
> Sretno!


Marina27,
bilo di ili? Tih injekcija me uvik tako strah!!!

Sretno!!!!   :Love:

----------


## Marina27

> Marina27 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Arkica meni je jucer moj muz dao u guzu.....uf moram priznat da mi je bilo gore nego svi oni menopuri zajedno....  
> Sretno!
> 
> 
> Marina27,
> bilo di ili? Tih injekcija me uvik tako strah!!!
> ...


Arkica ne bas po sredini guza nego malo vise tamo gdje je misic.
Menopur mi je davao u ruku i to je bilo kao od sale, ali ovdje smo koristili vecu iglu uf uf, no dobro bilo pa proslo sve za nase beboline  :Wink:  

Sretno! 
Drzte mi fige sutra sam na aspiraciji.
 :Love:

----------


## arkica

Fala....

S r e t n o!!!   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Arkica*, ima na youtubeu. Kad guzu podijeliš na na 4 dijela, pika se u gornji lijevi ili desni kvadrant. Dakle, dosta visoko gore.

----------


## Gabi25

Nije me bilo 2 dana, vidim da se svašta događa ovdje...
nina1 kako je prošla punkcija??
marina27 tebi sutra držimo fige :D  :D 

curke dobila sam odgovor od aurore na svoje pitanje ali još bi pitala i vas jer me zanima kako razmišljate- maloprije mi je krenuo spotting, večeras očekujem mengu... da li za sutra računam kao prvi dan ciklusa?? i krećem sa suprefactom?? ili da jednom uštrcam i danas navečer prije spavanja?

----------


## zedra

Gabi25, ako prabo krvarenje krene iza 18 sati, onda je sutradan 1. DC
Neka me isprave ako griješim....

----------


## nina1

punkcija prošla ok , imam 5 js, mislila sam da će ih biti i više...
transfer će , ako će, biti u petak jer biologa nema u subotu...   :Rolling Eyes:  

*Gabi25* našla sam nešto na pretražniku , post je iz 2007, valjda se nije nešto promijenilo



> Evo, ne znam da li je kasno, ali meni je dr L. rekao da je računa tek kad krene prava krv. (jer je meni bila nekakva sukrvica 2 dana). Ako dobiješ popodne, naveče, sprej uzimaš 3 puta (rasporedi) do spavanja. Tako je meni upute dao dr L.

----------


## arkica

> Gabi25, ako prabo krvarenje krene iza 18 sati, onda je sutradan 1. DC
> Neka me isprave ako griješim....


Istina!!!

----------


## ninochka28

Gabi ja sam zvala sestre da vidim kaj će mi reći glede toga jer i ja isto ne znam kak se to računa i ona mi je rekla da ak dobim navečer da jednom ušmrkam navečer a da drugi dan si već dajem menopur....hmmm nije me baš zadovoljio njihov odgovor  :Sad:  
btw...ja sam trebala dobiti jučer m ali još je nema...rastura me trbuh ali nikako da krene a ja već živčana!!!!Kad ne želim da dođe onda uvijek dođe a sada kad želim da što prije dođe nje nema!!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## zedra

Gdje nam je NinaB?  :?

----------


## Gabi25

Evo i ja sam se sad iznenadila, zvala sam gore da se naručim za uzv 8dc i sestra mi je rekla da jučer računam kao prvi dan, bez obzira što sam dobila tek navečer. Jednom sam prije spavanja ušmrkala suprefact i danas mi je zapravo već 2dc i krećem sa menopurom. Eto za sve vas koje ćete biti u nedoumici kao ja...
Na uzv-u sam u srijedu u 9. Malo mi je čudno kak to u 9 kad su folikulometrije obično 8-9, ali valjda su nešto promijenili...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi,* i kako ti se sviđa suprefact?   :Smile:   Fino, ha? Sretno danas s menopurima, vidjet ćeš da je zabavno.
Ja još uvijek čekam m. poludit ću... danas radim test, i ako bude pozitivan stvarno ću se ukomirat, jer to može značit samo vanmateričnu (u mom slučaju).  :Sad:

----------


## arkica

Jučer mi je MM dao štopericu. Hvala svima na savjetima;  :Smile: !!!

Nadam se da ću ujutro na aspiraciju. Ima li koga sutra gore na postupcima??? Neću valjda biti sama u sobi???

Pusa svima i sretno!!!

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora suprefact je ludilo  :Laughing:   a danas ćemo vidjeti kakve su pikice
ja se stvarno nadam da ti se nije dogodila vanmaterična, jao to ti ne bi sada trebalo  :Sad:   držim fige i javi se

arkice sigurna sam da nećeš biti sama u sobi... sretno  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Zeena

eto ih sad na, kakvo ludilo? kaj je tak lose?  :/ 
sad me strasite prije vremena...   :Laughing:  

cure svima sreeetno!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Arkica*, sretno sutra!!!

*NinaB,* ?  :Cekam:

----------


## NinaB

Drage moje evo me :D  :D  :D  :D 
ma guzva malo,a kada dodem doma padam u nesvjest jer mi se konstantno spava...MM se zeza da nam treba jos jedna žena da spremanje i kuhanje (imam jednu za peglanje  :Laughing:  )....
Ja sam vam SUPER, FENOMENALNO još kada sam vidjela da Vam falim ajoj  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  . Jucer sam bila na ulz kod dr. Tomića  :Heart:  
sve uredu..malo je bila sutnja pola minute jer nije vidio otkucaje ali sve je ok :D  :D  :D 
Jadne cure koje su jucer bile gore neke su cekale od 7.30h a tek dr poceo primati oko 10.30( taman kada sam ja dosla) opet sam gore za 4 tjedna redovni TRUDNIČKI pregled....
Bravo za curke koje su jucer bile Nina1 i??
Gabica  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## NinaB

> *Gabi,* i kako ti se sviđa suprefact?    Fino, ha? Sretno danas s menopurima, vidjet ćeš da je zabavno.
> Ja još uvijek čekam m. poludit ću... danas radim test, i ako bude pozitivan stvarno ću se ukomirat, jer to može značit samo vanmateričnu (u mom slučaju).


Draga ma nije....javi nam testic rezultat...ja vibram za plusic~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Gabi25

NinaB bravo  :D  :D  :D 
A kaj se dogodilo? Zašto ih je počeo primati tako kasno??
Joj već sad vidim scenarij sljedeći tjedan, a žurim na posao  :Sad:  
I da li znate da li se promijenio raspored- više nisu folikulometrije od 8-9??

----------


## NinaB

Neznam draga znam da su dvije curke Nina1 i jos jedna bile na punkciji ali nije punkcija trajala 2,5h sata :? ...mozda neka operacija ili? ja zato imam praksu dolaziti najranije oko 10-10.30 h prosli put kada mi je dijagnosticirana  :Laughing:  TRUDNOĆA nikoga nije bilo vec sam se prepala da ne rade  :Saint:  
nema pravila  :Heart:

----------


## NinaB

Neznam draga znam da su dvije curke Nina1 i jos jedna bile na punkciji ali nije punkcija trajala 2,5h sata :? ...mozda neka operacija ili? ja zato imam praksu dolaziti najranije oko 10-10.30 h prosli put kada mi je dijagnosticirana  :Laughing:  TRUDNOĆA nikoga nije bilo vec sam se prepala da ne rade  :Saint:  
nema pravila  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

Pa čudno mi je to, mene je sestra danas naručila u 9 pa znam da su prije odmah ujutro išle folikulometrije :? 
A meni zbog posla paše i prije 8 da se stignem vratiti

----------


## nina1

jučer je dr kuna došao negdje oko 10 h, a dr tomić cca 15-tak min kasnije...
vjerojatno zato je sestra naručila kasnije

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nina1, što je bilo s j.s.? Jesu li se oplodile? Javi nam! Evo ti malo ~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Meni test negativan, čekam m.i dalje...

----------


## NinaB

> Nina1, što je bilo s j.s.? Jesu li se oplodile? Javi nam! Evo ti malo ~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Meni test negativan, čekam m.i dalje...


ajoj  :Love:   daj Bože da ti bude situacija ko meni da niti neznas da si trudna  :Laughing:   :D i SVIM CURKAMA

----------


## nina1

3 se oplodile a one preostale 2 nisu bile zrele  za zamrzavanje
ovaj novi zakon zbilja sucks   :Sad:  

cure evo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~ za sve

----------


## AuroraBlu

> 3 se oplodile a one preostale 2 nisu bile zrele  za zamrzavanje
> ovaj novi zakon zbilja sucks   
> 
> cure evo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~ za sve


Bravo! Držim fige *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* :D  :D  :D 
Meni su se isto 3 bile oplodile a 2 preostale nisu bile zrele za zamrzavanje.

Ja vjerujem da će do kraja 2010.zakon past. Samo, meni je i to kasno...  :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nina1

> Ja vjerujem da će do kraja 2010.zakon past. Samo, meni je i to kasno...


kasno je svakom paru... i onima koji imaju 20 i onima koji imaju 40 ...
grozno je kada radi nečijih demokršćanskih uvjerenja moraju ispaštati parovi kojima je stvarno potrebna pomoć... 
ah ....  :Sad:

----------


## Gabi25

:D  :D  :D  preživjela sam svoje prvo samopikanje :D 
nije uopće strašno, malo me peckalo ali zanemarivo... više sam se namučila sa mjehurićima u menopuru nego sa samim pikanjem. ali i to sam riješila i sve je prošlo super

----------


## ninochka28

AuroraBlu i meni kasni i sve si nekako mislim da odem kupiti test čisto iz razloga jer kad ga kupim uvijek dobijem na putu do kuće :Smile: )

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka*, ~~~~~~~~~~~ držim fige da m. kasni zbog jedinog opravdanog razloga  :D  :D  :D 

*Gabi*, nisam bila doma pa nisam bila na netu, ali sjetila sam te se jučer navečer, jel da da je zabavno   :Smile:   ja sutra navečer uzimam svoj prvi klomifen... vidjet ćemo kakva će reakcija kod mene biti. naručit ću se danas za folikulometriju 29.1.

----------


## Gabi25

Da Aurora, zabavno je  :Grin:  
Ja na klomiće nisam imala nikakvu reakciju i nikakvih nuspojava ali to ništa ne mora značiti...

Marina27 kako je prošlo kod tebe?? Koliko je bilo js i koliko ih se oplodilo??

----------


## Marina27

Aspiracija je prosla  :D  uf uf nadam se da je to bilo prvi i zadnji put.
Ukupno je bilo 4j.s a oplodili su 2j.s. Transfer je u ponedjeljak.     :Saint:  
Dali ce biti netko samnom?????  Pa necu valjda sama  :Sad:

----------


## arkica

> *Arkica*, sretno sutra!!!
> 
> *NinaB,* ?


AuroraBlu, hvala na podršci, ali....

----------


## arkica

Meni je folikul bio prazan;   :Sad:  

Marina i ostale cure,  sretno!!!!   :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Arkica   :Sad:   žao mi je. tako je i meni bilo u 12.mj. jel ti to bio klomifenski ili čisti prirodnjak?

----------


## Gabi25

*Marina27* evo onda da 2 vrijedne stanice :D  :D 

*arkice* žao mi je, točno znam kako ti je, i meni se isto dogodilo u 12. mjesecu, mislim da nema gore stvari od toga, prođeš punkciju i onda ništa...  :Sad:   drži se draga  :Love:  

cure jesu velike gužve gore?? marina i arkica koliko vas je bilo na punkciji???

----------


## Marina27

*arkica* zao mi je. Vjerujem da ce biti bolje drugi put! Mora biti bolje!  :Love:  
Ja sam bila samo s jednom curom koja je bila na transferu, a sestre su komentirale da je danas guzva.
Inace sve pohvale sestrama koje su zbilja odlicne pruzaju rijec utjehe, bacaju fore.  Zelim da tako nastave jer nam to puno znaci!!!!!!   :Klap:

----------


## Gabi25

Marina definitivno se slažem za sestre, odlične su obje, uvijek spremne za riječi podrške ili utjehe i za pomoć!!!

Znači nije tako strašno, ja sam zadnji put na punkciji ležala na onom pomoćnom krevetu a bilo nas je 5 sve skupa samo na punkciji, za transfer su cure dolazile kasnije...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Marina,* si dobila full anesteziju?

----------


## Marina27

Zbilja neznam, malo mi se vrtilo, a sve ostalo sam bome fino osjetila.
Jednom sam vec prije radi neke druge operacije dobila lokalnu anesteziju pa nisam nista osjetila.  Malo sam zbunjena.  :/

----------


## Gabi25

To si dobila samo koktelčić protiv bolova i za smirenje, da si dobila full anesteziju ne bi ništa osjetila

----------


## AuroraBlu

onda nije bila full. jer da je, ne bi ništa ni znala, spavala bi i probudila bi se u sobi. vjerojatno nije bilo anesteziologa na raspolaganju.

----------


## arkica

> Arkica    žao mi je. tako je i meni bilo u 12.mj. jel ti to bio klomifenski ili čisti prirodnjak?


Čisti;   :Sad:

----------


## arkica

Cure, hvala na podršci!!!   :Love:  

Sestre:
Sestre su divne!!! Ja ih još nijednom nisam vidjela neraspoložene ili da pokazuju znakove umora, a treba izdržati nas (pogotovo kad smo pod hormonima   :Laughing:  )...

Da li postoji neka nagrada za naj medicinske sestre koju biraju pacijenti??? Da ih prijavimo???   :Grin:  

Gužva:
Danas i nije bila tako velika koliko mi se učinila u ponedjeljak i srijedu. Doduše danas je dr.Tomić bio u ordinaciji i prije 8h. Ja sam na stolu već bila u 8h.

Pusa svima!!!

----------


## Marina27

*Arkica* oprosti al' moram te pitati, dali te boljelo na aspiraciji??  Samo radi usporedbe, da vidim dal sam zbilja takva tetkica!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

arkice to znači da sada prvo ujutro rade aspiracije a onda folikulometrije??

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi,* ja sam idući petak naručena na prvu folikulometriju u 10h. To je bolje, da se prvo u miru riješe punkcije, odnosno uzv prije punkcije.

----------


## Gabi25

Ma definitivno je bolje zbog onih koje imaju punkcije taj dan ali ću ovako gubiti više vremena na poslu  :Sad:  
Al dobro, što se mora nije teško...

----------


## arkica

> *Arkica* oprosti al' moram te pitati, dali te boljelo na aspiraciji??  Samo radi usporedbe, da vidim dal sam zbilja takva tetkica!!!


Ja sam ti u ovom ciklusu išla na prirodni IVF (jedan folikul). I fakat me nije bolilo!!! Osim malo u trenutku usisavanja samog folikula. Ne znam kako se
ta radnja stručno zove?

Nisam pila nikakve tablete protiv bolova. Dr. T. je to super nježno odradio;   :Smile:

----------


## Marina27

Ispricavam se kaj gnjavim!  Meni je ovo bila prva punkcija i nadam se zadnja.  Dali ovisi o tome dali je stimulirani ili prirodni?

----------


## nina1

vratila se ja ....
vratili su mi 3 mrve na čuvanje pa ćemo sad vidjeti ....
~~~~~ curama koje su bile danas na punkciji, da će biti pravi tulum za vikend...
divim se gđi iz pule koja je bila na punkciji bez anestezije i bez ležanja otišla ....
svaka joj čast   :Naklon:  ja sam mirovala od punkcije cijelo vrijeme pa me ipak sve rasturalo ....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Marina*, bol ovisi o broju folikula. Normalno da u prirodnom ciklusu ne boli jako jer se punktira samo 1 folikul - to traje sekundu, a u stimuliranom ima puno folikula i koliko god ih ima, svi se punktiraju. Zato se za stimulirani dobije anestezija (ako je anesteziolog tamo, ako nije onda samo koktel za opuštanje).

*Nina1*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek se primeeeeee!!!!!!!!!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Marina27

AuroraBlu hvala na objasnjenju!  :Smile:  
Probala sam ja i boljih i jacih koktela od ovog koji su mi dali  :Laughing: 

Nina1 sretno nek se prime mrvice!!!!

----------


## ninochka28

Curke ja eto još nisam dobila a nisam niti trudna, provjereno :Sad: 
Nadam se da ne kasni radi neke ciste :/ 
Cijeli tjedan furam suprafact sa sobom na posao u nadi da ću ga iskoristiti ali eto ništa, već me malo počela panika loviti :/ 

Arkica žao mi je, gadno je to čuti da je folikul prazan, meni je isto bila u 12 mj.prazna i totalno me ukomiro biolog kad mi je to došao reći...zna Gabi, bile u istom sosu isti dan, ja plakala ko malo dijete  :Embarassed:  
Bit će drugi put sigurno bolje, samo naprijed!!!

----------


## Zeena

*arkica*, bas mi je zao sto nije bilo js.   :Sad:  
*nina1*, suuuper za cuvanje mrvica, svu srecu zelim... ~~~~
*ninochka28*, mozda kasni eto tako da kasni malo... ne odmah najgore scenarije gledati... think positive!   :Grin:  
*Marina27*, bas sam se nasmijala ovome s koktelom...   :Laughing:  
*AuroraBlu*, ti si nasa enciklopedija...   :Kiss:  
*Gabi25*, a kaj sad budes malo kasnila na posao i to je to... i po meni cak i bolje da su poceli tako raditi, jer ipak su punkcije bitnije da se odrade u odredenom vremenu. 

mene poceo lagano trbuh boluckati...   :Mad:  
smije se uz hormone nakljukati se s voltarenima? jer ja bez njih ne bi prezivjela skoro niti jednu m.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Gabi25

zeena ja mislim da smiješ, ja popila jedan neofen 1dc jer me jako bolio trbuh...
ninochka a jesi ti išla na uzv sad prije postupka? da se vidi da stvarno nije kakva cista??

nina1 držim fige za tvoje 3 mrvice :D  :D  :D 

mene danas pikanje peckalo malo više ali sam se manje mučila sa mjehurićima  :Laughing:   sutra ću pokušati pod drugim kutem, možda bude manje peckalo

----------


## ninochka28

Nisam išča na UZV, zvala sam svog ginekologa da ga pitam da li bi bilo pametno da napravim prije postupka no on je rekao da nema potrebe i tak na kraju nisam bila i sada mi je žao zbog toga jer neznam kaj se događa zbilja ako je cista :? 
Ali ako i je zar nebi trebala sa m. puknuti, uvijek mi je tako nekako bilo kad sam je i imala :? 
Ma joj poludjet ću više, svaki put kad trebam u postupak nekaj se mora zakomplicirati  :Sad:

----------


## Gabi25

ne bi te htjela plašiti, ali meni su tako savjetovale iskusnije cure- ako cista postoji i ne pukne sa mengom (a već 2. dan se počinje sa inekcijama) onda ju hormoni hrane i ona raste a ne stvaraju se jajne stanice... I tako ti propadne jedan stimulirani postupak.
Ako ti m još nije došla, još stigneš otići na uzv. Ipak naši socijalni i privatni ginekolozi nisu stručni za mpo, a ni jedan te mpo doktor ne bi pustio u postupak sa cistom.

----------


## Gabi25

ne bi te htjela plašiti, ali meni su tako savjetovale iskusnije cure- ako cista postoji i ne pukne sa mengom (a već 2. dan se počinje sa inekcijama) onda ju hormoni hrane i ona raste a ne stvaraju se jajne stanice... I tako ti propadne jedan stimulirani postupak.
Ako ti m još nije došla, još stigneš otići na uzv. Ipak naši socijalni i privatni ginekolozi nisu stručni za mpo, a ni jedan te mpo doktor ne bi pustio u postupak sa cistom.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka,* dobro ti je Gabi rekla. Prije stimuliranog postupka svakako moraš na uzv kod mpo doktora. Možda nisam dobro shvatila - ti sada čekaš m.i trebala bi se početi pikati 2.dc a da nisi bila na uzv?

*Gabi*, promijeni kut, mene je najviše peklo kad sam se pod pravim kutom ubola, malo ukosi   :Smile:

----------


## Zeena

zenske, nemojte me krivo shvatiti, ali meni nitko od doktora nije ni spomenuo da bi trebala uzv napraviti prije pikanja.  :shock: da nema vas tu ja ne bi ni otisla, a ni mislila da se mora. a jos sam doktora  pitala jel samo to, jel trebam zvati prije, nesto, a on mi je odg da nazovem na 1 dc da se narucim za uzv 8 dc.  :/ 

moja ginicka je potvrdila da se kod mene radi o jos jednom folikulu, a ne o nikakvoj cisti.   :Grin:  tako da sam cudo od zene.   :Laughing:

----------


## ninochka28

zeena tu se moram složiti s tobom...niti meni nitko nije rekao da je dobro napraviti uzv prije postupka, a to mi se sada čini ko jako važna uputa koja bi trebala doći od strane doktora  :Mad:  
Meni je dr.T. isto samo rekao da nazovem kada dobim a sada ne znam što se može dogoditi ako uzimaš stimulaciju a imaš cistu :?

----------


## arkica

Meni je dr. T. baš jučer rekao da dođem da vidim da li ima kakva cista prije slijedećeg stimuliranog. 
Tako odi već danas u Vinogradsku (možda ti je neki od njih dvojice dežuran), a privatni/socijalni ginekolozi ti uvijek ostaju kao opcija....


Ostale cure sretno!!!

Hvala svima na podršci. Danas sam o.k.!!! U nove pobjede....

----------


## Zeena

ninochka28, rekla ti je gbi kaj se onda desava... propadne ti jedan stimulirani jer cista popapa sve hormone i ona raste a ne folikuli.   :Embarassed:  
a danas jos ujutro rade neki privatni ginici, pa probaj otici na uzv da vidis sto se desava (onaj optimista u meni se pita kako bi bilo da ponovis test?!?!   :Grin:  )

imala sam nocne more danas... uopce me ne muci sve to... sanjala sam da sam imala 33 js.   :Laughing:  i da sam gledala na uzv-u kako je sve puno folikula i kak ce oni meni to izvuci sve van, a da su me uspavali, pa sam se probudila i onda su mi rekli za 33 js, a ja skoro u nesvijest pala.   :Laughing:  
eto, morala sam to podijeliti s vama...   :Embarassed:  

arkica, tako je u nove pobjede!   :Love:

----------


## NinaB

samo da Vas pozdravim i   :Love:  
arkica, gabi,nina1,aurora, zena svima drzim figoline za brem 10js minimalno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
na drugim forumima mi je dosadno pa samo Vas citam. 
Mi  :Heart:  smo dobro malo mucnine pocele a ostalo sve ko prije, neznam kada cu poceti biti svjesna da sam trudna  :Grin:  Al kazu da je to tako normalno...
pusa svima ljubim Vas i čitam

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka,* a kad si bila zadnji put na pregledu/uzv u Vinogradskoj? Ako te pregledao nakon ovulacije ovaj mjesec onda je to to. A ako imaš folikul potvrđeno (znači, još jednu ovulaciju) onda to znači da će ti m.kasniti. Glavno da je sigurno da nije cista.

----------


## ninochka28

Bila sam zadnji put kada sam bila na prirodnom ivf-u u 12 mj. kad ste bile ti i Gabi...nisam imala cistu više od godinu i pol i jednostavno ne mogu prihvatiti da je baš sada možda imam.
Ma stalno me boli koda ću dobiti pa ja to nekako pripisujem velikoj igri živaca .Inaće kad god sam imala cistu uglavnom je otišla s m. pa ako i je sada valjda bu isto otišla.ako ne dobijem za vikend u pon definitivno na uzv, danas sam se malo kasno zbudila :Sad: 
Ljuta sam jer mi je moj ginekolog kad sam ga zvala rekao da je nepotrebno raditi uzv, a i dr.T. mi nije rekao da trebam, a još više sam ljuta na sebe jer sam to prihvatila i nisam inzistirala da idem!!!!

----------


## nina1

*ninochka28* ja sam trebala u postupak u 11 mj i bila sam kod svoje soc gin na pregledu 7-10 dana prije očekivane m 
i ona mi je našla cistu za koju je tvrdila da će puknut s dolaskom m
ipak sam otišla još i na pregled i dr k nije me pustio u postupak 
kad sam bila u svom prvom postupku nisu radili te kontrole prije postupka pa sam lijepo bila upala u postupak s cistom koja se otkrila tek na prvom uzv 8 dc i koja je fino papala moje hormone  i ostavljala moje folikule gladne...
makar mi je to malo gadljivo sve više mi se počinje sviđati praksa vv da se dolazi 3dc na prvu folikulometriju te od onda dr prema stanju propisuje daljnju terapiju

----------


## Gabi25

nina1 slažem se s tobom... a i u Mariboru obavezno traže taj kontrolni uzv 21dc i mora im se javiti da li je sve ok, jer ako postoji neka cista ne puštaju u postupak...

----------


## ninochka28

nina1 potpuno se slažem s tobom! trebalo bi to provjeravati ali meni je koma da ja to nisam znala, ovo mi je prvi stimulirani...smatram da bi dr.ipak malo više trebali nas informirati! Ja sam sada u totalno glupoj situaciji jer mi je glupo odustati od postupka jer je možda stvarno samo do živaca, a opet žao mi je i ići i da mi cijeli postupak propadne radi glupe ciste!!!žao mi je kaj se nisam ranije zbudila danas i otišla na forum i otišla na uzv!!!uopće mi nije palo na pamet da sam mogla danas otići gore  :Crying or Very sad:  
Ma joj luda sam više!!!!!

----------


## nina1

ninochka28 kad ti treba doći m ?
nema mjesta panici, možeš napraviti uzv i par dana prije m, glavno da se prije m vidi da li je nešto ostalo 
ja sam bila prije ovog postupka na uzv i nisam stvarno imala cista , 
sad prilikom punkcije, ako se ne varam radi onog koktelčića, dr je punktirao i jednu (možda i više) cistu
tako da , nikad neznaš što ti i kad može nastati ...

----------


## ninochka28

ma zadnjih par mjeseci mi je dolazila na 28.dan što je trebalo biti 19. ali nisam se nervirala jer si mislim do 32 dana može biti čisto normalno a i cijelo vrijeme sam imala osjećaj da ću dobiti.sada sam se počela već jako brinuti, u petak sam radila test i bio je negativan. Ali zar nebi trebala osjećati cistu?
Jel zna netko nekog ginića koji danas malo duže radi?

----------


## nina1

normalno da ti malo kasni jer si malo pod stresom ...
možda ti kasni i radi kasnijeg pucanja folikula kao što ti je Aurora napisala ...
samo se smiri, ako nađeš kojeg gin odi na pregled a ako ne 
neće propasti ništa ... ako nisi sklona cistama kao ja i nisi imala godinu i pol , 
sumnjam da će ti se sad pojaviti, možda zato ti dr nije napisao kontrolni uzv...
ovo kašnjenje ti je sigurno posljedica stresa pred prvi stimulirani...
drži se

----------


## ninochka28

Ma neću se više živcirati, ako ne dobijem ići ću u pon na uzv, a ako dobijem idem malo riskirati u nadi da će sve dobro proći!!!
Jučer sam gledala malo povijest bolesti i skužila da sam radila zadnji aih prije skoro godinu dana, od tada se stalno nešto događalo da mi se odgađao postupak( ljeto,novi zakon, nove pretrage, ureaplasma...) i sada kad konačno sve treba krenuti meni nema m. moguće radi ciste!!! ne znam da li da se plaćem ili smijem!

----------


## ninochka28

Hvala vam puno curke!!Da nema vas ovdje ja bi prolupala sama u ovom svemu!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ne možeš osjetiti cistu bar ja nikad nisam probaj nazvati u Vili dr. Radončića, svakako bi trebalo obaviti pregled prije stimuliranog, nas su na VV i 21 dc i 3 dc pregledavali

----------


## Zeena

ninochka28, nemoj se uzrujavati, iako je sada vec kasno, ali definitvno je moguce da ti kasni zbog kasnije ovulacije ili od stresa.  8) 
ja sam u istoj gabuli kao i ti, pa cu pomalo i riskirati...   :Embarassed:  tko ne riskira ne profitira. 
ja pretpostavljam da nam nije rekao za uzv jer su nam svi nalzi bili dobri, a i ti si vec bila u postupku, stoga bez sekirancije.   :Wink:  ako stignes otici, super, a ako ne 100% sam sigurna da ce sve biti super.   :Love:

----------


## ninochka28

hvala ti zeena  :Love:  
sve će biti ok...imaš ti pravo, tko riskira profitira!!!živim za profit  :Laughing:

----------


## arkica

ninochka28, ujutro se ranije zbudi i pokušaj nazvati u Vinogradsku (možda su neki postupci u tijeku pa se doktori gore) ili se prošetaj sad do Vinogradske (možda neki od naših doktora rade)....

Sretno!!!!

----------


## ninochka28

arkica imaš ti pravo...uopće mi nije palo na pamet da oni rade i nedjeljom...sutra ode ja gore na uzv pa ćemo vidjeti kaj bu!mm mi je rekao da on na mojem mjestu bi preskočio ovaj ciklus dok nebudem 100 posto sigurna da je sve ok i možda je to zapravo i najbolje...kad sam već do sada čekala možda bi mogla još mj dana izdržati :/ 
ali vidjet ćemo još sutra

----------


## ninochka28

curke dobila sam, mm me odveo u shopping da se opustim :D i eto sada uživam u boli  :Laughing:   i ipak krećem s postupkom, danas suprafact a sutra pikice
izgleda da su mi se ipak živci malo poigravali  :Laughing:

----------


## lastavica1979

Evo mene prikupila sam sve nalaze svi su ok osim malo nesto stitnjaca povisena al u gornjim granicama.U srijedu sam narucena da pokazem nalaze,a u cetvrtak mi je 8 dan ciklusa sta mislite jer ce me primit u postupak u ovom ciklusu na AIH. Nije mi bas dr T koji izlazi u susret da me razveseli pa kaze draga od sutra si u postupku hahaha.

----------


## Zeena

ninochka28, vidis da je puno straha nizasto...   :Love:  
lastavica1979, probaj ga pitati... nista ne kosta, a mozda ti veli idemo...   :Smile:  

meni izgleda poceo spoting sad ujutro... tako da zgleda da do kraja dana ja krecem...   :Embarassed:   :D

----------


## ninochka28

zeena onda se možda i vidimo  :Love:

----------


## ninochka28

evo kako je prošlo moje prvo pikanje...prvo mi se raspala ampulica u ruci i raskrvarila sam si obje ruke na više mjesta i nisam se usudila upiknuti, na kraju sam zvala mamu u pomoć i mučile se sa mjehurićima i nekak me upiknula u 17 i 15.sve u svemu užasno iskustvo  :Sad:

----------


## Zeena

ninochka28, trema radi svasta...   :Love:   bez brige, bude bolje sutra. a ampulice takviga tipa sam uvijek otvarala s rucnikom ili nekom krpicom ili sam sa pilicom zarezala da fino pukne. 

meni kao nesto se pokazalo jutros, ali sad nista...  :/  mozda po noci krene... bumo vidili...   :Grin:

----------


## Gabi25

ninochka na ampulici moraš naći onu točkicu, nju okreni prema sebi i stavi palac na tu točkicu i samo guraj, nemoj stiskati, guraj od sebe. Evo ja već 4. dan tako otvaram i još mi se nijednom nije raspala. Bude bolje sutra, tu samo treba prakse

----------


## ninochka28

Ma joj...sutra opet zovem mamu u pomoć...nisam je za talentirana za te stvari  :Laughing:

----------


## NinaB

curke moje  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  držite se...
Nina1 evo puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka*,   :Love:  samo hrabro! Drži ampulicu s krpom ili ručnikom, i kako ti je Gabi rekla, nađi onu točku i okreni je prema sebi i probaj prelomiti na tom mjestu di je točka.
*Gabi*, nemaš sala, to je to!  8) Izvuci iglu 1-2 mm prema van (dakle, da ubrizgavaš u salo).

Vidim da smo sve u akciji. Sretno nam svima!  :D

----------


## Denny

Cure drage pozdrav   :Bye:  
Može jedno "banalno" pitane? Zanima me koji autobus ili tramvaj vozi od željezničkog/autobusnog kolodvora do Vinogradske?

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Cure drage pozdrav   
> Može jedno "banalno" pitane? Zanima me koji autobus ili tramvaj vozi od željezničkog/autobusnog kolodvora do Vinogradske?


2 i 6 ti voze. 2 ide po Vodnikovoj, Jukićevoj, Ul.Rep.Austrije. A 6 ide prego Trga B.Jelačića i Britanca. Otprilike ti je 5 stanica vožnje i jednim i drugim putem.

----------


## arkica

Curke, 
još jedno pitanje vezano za ciste: 

Ja sam bila ovaj misec za prirodnom IVF-u. Nije se radilo o folikulima nego su bile ciste. Da li se može pojaviti cista u drugom dijelu ciklusa tj. da li trebam ići opet ovaj tjedan na UZV budući da idem slijedeći mjesec u stimulirani Klomifenom?

Pusa svima!!!

----------


## Zeena

eto i mene, dobila danas konacno m i sutra pocinjem s pikanjem...   :Dancing Fever:  a sad uskoro krecem sa smrkanjem.   :Laughing:  
i gore sam u pon u 9.  8) 

a kaj na dan kad idem gore, jel se i onda jos ujutro smrce ili staje sve dok doktor ne pogleda kaj ima?  :/

----------


## arkica

> eto i mene, dobila danas konacno m i sutra pocinjem s pikanjem...   a sad uskoro krecem sa smrkanjem.   
> i gore sam u pon u 9.  8) 
> 
> a kaj na dan kad idem gore, jel se i onda jos ujutro smrce ili staje sve dok doktor ne pogleda kaj ima?  :/


I to jutro se smrce!!!

----------


## nina1

> Zeena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a kaj na dan kad idem gore, jel se i onda jos ujutro smrce ili staje sve dok doktor ne pogleda kaj ima?  :/
> 
> 
> I to jutro se smrce!!!


šmrčeš svaki dan sve dok ne primiš štopericu , pogledaj, vjerojatno ti je dr napisao :suprefact do primanja HCG...

----------


## Zeena

hvala cure...    :Love:  
je, pise samo se nisam sjetila do sad pogledati papir.   :Embarassed:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Arkica*, nazovi Vinogradsku pa pitaj sestre, to ti je najbolje, nego da mi tu nagađamo...

----------


## Denny

*AuroraBlu* hvala puno.   :Kiss:

----------


## nina1

> Curke, 
> još jedno pitanje vezano za ciste: i
> 
> Ja sam bila ovaj misec za prirodnom IVF-u. Nije se radilo o folikulima nego su bile ciste. 
> Da li se može pojaviti cista u drugom dijelu ciklusa tj. da li trebam ići opet ovaj tjedan na UZV 
> budući da idem slijedeći mjesec u stimulirani Klomifenom?
> 
> Pusa svima!!!


meni je dr napisao jer sam sklona cistama
ako si i ti imala ciste , svako odi 7-10 dana prije m na uzv da 
dobiješ zeleno svjetlo da možeš ući u postupak
sretno

----------


## Gabi25

Hej curke!!!!
Ima li kakvih novosti gore??
nina1 kako si mi ti??

ja sam sutra u 9 na folikulometriji pa se javim sa novostima... malo me strah kakva mi je reakcija  :Embarassed:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi*, ja sam u petak gore, ali vjerojatno ćemo se vidjeti jer ćeš ti i u petak na folikulometriju. Koji ti je sutra dc?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Kako se osjećaš? Jel ti se povećao obujam?  8)

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora sutra mi je 8dc.
Povećao mi se obujam sisa jedino  :Laughing:   ko u onom drugom dijelu ciklusa su mi, valjda od hormona. Što se tiče trbuha malo sam napuhana i povremeno osjetim jajnike, a navečer kad legnem zadnja 2 dana baš mi je sve jako napuhano... A vidjet ćemo sve sutra
Kako si se ti osjećala od stimulacije??

----------


## AuroraBlu

A sve mi je bilo napeto, ležala sam samo na boku, ali mogu ti reć da mi je i sada na klomifenima više nego što sam mislila da će biti  8) 

A mene su u 10 naručili za folikulometriju u petak.
Javi se sutra odmah s vijestima s uzv! ~~~~~~~~~~~~

Neka je što više lijepih okruglih folikula!

----------


## nina1

> Hej curke!!!!
> Ima li kakvih novosti gore??
> nina1 kako si mi ti??
> 
> ja sam sutra u 9 na folikulometriji pa se javim sa novostima... malo me strah kakva mi je reakcija


meni tek 4dpt, simtome ne osluškujem jer ih ni nema , osim klasično pikanje po jajniku ali to mi je još od punkcije...
kad će još tih 8 dana   :Rolling Eyes:  

vidim ima puno pikalica ...
držim vam fige svima za lijepe debele folikule...
vidim ne žalite se previše na tegobe pikanja , pa vam pikanje ide valjda ok
meni prvi put išlo lakše nego sad, čovjek bi pomislio  više iskustva=lakše ali ...to kod mene nije bilo tako ...
a o obujmu da ne pričam...  ne usudim stati na vagu od kad sam
počela s postupkom ....   :Embarassed:

----------


## Gabi25

joj nina i meni se čini da sam malo dobila, morat ću danas stati na vagu, sva se osjećam nekako napuhnuto...
ja nemam problema s pikanjem, jučer mi je socijalni gin umro od smijeha kad sam išla po uputnicu pa sam mu rekla da se sama pikam  :Laughing:   čovjek nije mogao vjerovati  :Laughing:  
ma samo nek bude dobrih folikulića i sve će biti ok

nina1 evo malo za tebe i za tvoje mrvice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Zeena

sad kad ste mi vi lijepo napisale sve nuspojave ja se samoupiknula.  8) i definitvno su mjehurici zlo....   :Evil or Very Mad:  ali uspjela sam ih maknuti...  :D 
i sad sam si sva ponosna na sebe.   :Embarassed:  
nego teoretsko pitanje, sto se moze dogoditi ako ostane koji mjehuric? 

zemske moje svima saljem ~~~~~~

----------


## lastavica1979

Nemoze ti nista biti od mjehurica jer neide u venu nego u debelo meso nista se nemoj bojati. Malo iscvrgaj spricu i okrani spricu malo dole malo gore pa ce ti sami mjehurici se dici na povrsinu.Povuces onaj klip od sprice prema sebi lagano i istisnes zrak van dok ti jedna kapljica ne izajde. 
Ja sutra na dogovor idem pokazat nalaze samo me strah negativne reakcije jer mi je danas moj gin rekao da su mi nalazi stitnjace poviseni a estradiol jako nizak pa sam se malo nazivcirala,a moram biti cool zbog stitnjace jer ce mi nalazi jos gore skocit koma

----------


## ninochka28

eto i ja se uspjela sama bocnuti i stvarno nije problem :Smile:  jedino stvarno treba mi 10 minuta da se riješim mjehurića  :Laughing:  
ja sam u petak na uzv oko pola 10 pa se nadam da neću biti sama

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, sutra i preksutra forum neće raditi

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=88323

----------


## Marnie

Bok cure! Nisam se javljala neko vrijeme, jer nije bilo baš nekih novosti. Jučer sam bila u Vinogradskoj na folikulometriji 8. dc (klomifenski postupak) i naravno koma reakcija - samo jedan sitni folikulić od 11 mm na lijevom jajniku,a desni već 3 mjeseca za redom spava. Opet moram gore u petak na uzv, ali imam osjećaj da i ovaj put neće biti ništa od postupka  :Sad:  . Baš me drži neki peh zadnjih par mjeseci, valjda mi se zbog ove zime sve dolje smrznulo   :Laughing:  . Želim vam svima puuuuuno uspješnije stimulacije od moje  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Marnie nemoj još otpisati taj jedan folikulić, možda sporije raste ali važno je da naraste  :Love:  
Ako si u petak gore onda se možda i vidimo jer ja idem sutra pa onda vjerojatno opet u petak (barem je do sad uvijek bilo tako, svaki drugi dan). Držim fige za tvoj folikulić  :Kiss:

----------


## NinaB

Drage moje pikalice i čuvalica jedna  :Love:   :Love:  
Mislim ja na Vas i držim fige za folikule ko kuća velike evo malo
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.
Molim izvjaštaje Gabi, Aurora i ostale cure sa folikulometrije...
Nista ne kukajte za kile inace cu Vas ja  :Klap:  po guzi....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Marnie,* nek je 1 ali dobitan folikulić!

U petak se vidimo: Marnie, Ninochka, Gabi   :Smile:   :Heart:  
Ja sam noćas sanjala dr.T.i folikule... (ne, nisam opsjednuta) 8)

----------


## AuroraBlu

*NinaB*, uživaaaaj!!!! Nadam se da ćemo ti se uskoro pridružiti  :D  :D  :D  :D  Prva na redu je naša čekalica Nina1, a onde i mi ostale koje smo ovaj mjesec na redu   :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## NinaB

> *NinaB*, uživaaaaj!!!! Nadam se da ćemo ti se uskoro pridružiti  :D  :D  :D  :D  Prva na redu je naša čekalica Nina1, a onde i mi ostale koje smo ovaj mjesec na redu


Hvala draga....BRAVO ZA OVO RAZMISLJANJE samo tako :D  :D  :D 
Nina1 cekam te  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
Vjerujte da sam samo aktivana na ovome forumu, nikako da se presaltam na druge Vi ste moje najdraze  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## nina1

> Ja sam noćas sanjala dr.T.i folikule... (ne, nisam opsjednuta) 8)


pričaj mi o snovima, ja sam noćas sanjala da sam par dana nakon transfera
išla opet negdje u neku privatnu polikliniku na punkciju nekih 3 folikula .....  :shock:  

ne... ne... to nije opterećenost , ma kakvi... :Nope:  
možda ne bi bilo loše da si sama poduplam dozu normabala    :Laughing:  

cure držim fige za današnje folikulometrije ...
NinaB nadam se da te pratim u stopu 
ah... još "samo" 7 dana  :Cekam:

----------


## Gabi25

curke evo da vam se javim, 8dc, 14 folikula u rasponu od 12-14 mm, endić 8mm što mi je  :shock:  jer se ne sjećam kad je bio tako dobar 8dc. Dr je jako zadovoljan. U petak sam opet gore pa se vidimo  :Kiss:  
Inače danas nije bila gužva, dr.T je došao malo prije 9.

----------


## arkica

Marnie, 
samo neka taj jedan raste...

Ostale cure,
sretno....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi,* 14 folikula!!!  :D  :D  :D  Pa stvarno si odreagirala na stimulaciju! Bit će tu zamrznutih stanica koliko hoćeš (samo šteta što neće biti oplođene)  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Zeena

:D  :D   svida mi se broj folikulica i endometrij  :D  :D 

jel to normalno da me tu i tamo nekaj bolucne oko jajnika nakon samo 1 pikice?   :Embarassed:

----------


## Gabi25

Da Aurora, slažem se, jako sam sad ljuta što će mi velik broj tih stanica najvjerojatnije propasti  :Evil or Very Mad:  
zeena sve je to normalno  :Kiss:

----------


## nina1

> curke evo da vam se javim, 8dc, 14 folikula u rasponu od 12-14 mm, endić 8mm što mi je  :shock:  jer se ne sjećam kad je bio tako dobar 8dc. Dr je jako zadovoljan. U petak sam opet gore pa se vidimo  
> Inače danas nije bila gužva, dr.T je došao malo prije 9.


super reakcija !!! :D 
koliko si iskoristila hormona dosad da imaš toliko folikula ?

----------


## nina1

kako sad čitam da je rikikiki u rađaoni a to je jedina vinogradska trudnica 
pred porodom za koju ja znam , zanima me da li možda vi znate da li i koliko se dosad vinogradskih mpo beba rodilo ? :?

----------


## Marnie

Woow, Gabi25, koja odlična reakcija  :D . Još da nam je stari zakon na snazi...
Hvala vam cure na podršci i vidimo se nas par gore u petak. Ja ću doći prije 8 gore.

----------


## Gabi25

nina1 15 menopura sam do sad iskoristila, nastavljam sa 2 dnevno do petka... 
ajvi je isto trudnica iz vinogradske ali ne znam da li je već rodila, mislim da nije. druge nažalost ne znam.

----------


## nina1

> nina1 15 menopura sam do sad iskoristila, nastavljam sa 2 dnevno do petka... 
> ajvi je isto trudnica iz vinogradske ali ne znam da li je već rodila, mislim da nije. druge nažalost ne znam.


dosta ... tako sam ja imala protokol prije novog zakona ... 
čudi me da te dr toliko stimulirao s obzirom na oplodnju samo 3 js 
šteta za ostale stanice ... ja sam imala 2 "viška " ali nisu bile zrele za zamrzavanje  :/ 
dal možda znaš koliki su ti sad folikuli ?

----------


## nina1

> dal možda znaš koliki su ti sad folikuli ?


sad vidim da si već napisala ....   :Embarassed:

----------


## Zeena

a ocito su skuzili da sa prirodnjacima i nije neka sreca i da je uspjesnost nikakva.  :/ 
i meni je isti takav protokol.  8)

----------


## Gabi25

nina i meni je bilo čudno, ali kad sam bila na punkciji u neuspjelom prirodnjaku u  12. mjesecu sa mnom u sobi su bile dvije cure , jedna je imala 8js a druga 10js. Tako da se naši doktori vjerojatno vraćaju na staru praksu da se ne događa da nema kvalitetne js za oplodnju
Dobro, pitanje je koliko će biti stvarno js od tih 14 folikula na kraju :/

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ma nije to uopće jaka stimulacija, Gabi će potrošit ukupno 19 ili 21 menopur. To nije strašno. Jaka stimulacija je kad ih se uzme preko 40 (tako je nekad bilo, a sada nažalost po toliko menopura a i više uzimaju neke cure koje dobiju samo 1, 2 ili 3 j.s.).
12 folikula je ok, jer vjerojatno neće u svima biti j.s. Hipotetski: neka je 8 j.s., 3 se oplođuju, a od 5 možda neće bit svih 5 nego 4 dovoljno kvalitetne za zamrzavanje.
Ja sam npr. sa 18 menopura imala 5 j.s. ali je folikula bilo puno više (sjećam se s onog papira koji sam na brzaka čitala kad sam izašla iz ordinacije, mislim da ih je na svakom jajniku bilo 4-5).

Ma naravno, može i 1 jedini folikul biti dobitan, ali ovakva reakcija povećava šansu   :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## nina1

vjerojatno počinju te prve stimulirane tako sa tim nekim standardnim protokolima jer ne znaju kako će tko reagirati....
ja sam sad dobila"blažu" stimulaciju jer sam potrošila samo 11 gonala

----------


## Marina27

Moja statistika - 22 Menopura i imala 12 folikula, poslije aspiracije 4 j.s od toga samo 2 dovoljno dobre za oploditi...  :Smile:

----------


## jadro

pridruzujem vam se   :Smile:  
danas sam bila na prvom razgovoru i naravno dobila papir sa potrebnim pretragama..brisevi, krv (ipak sam ja to radila davno-krv 2003), itd i pisholosko i pravno savjetovanje. 
I bila sam u malom soku, u cekaoni je u 10 h bilo samo  petero...samo 4 zene  :shock: ..Ja sam do sad bila na VV, to je tamo nevidjeno.

uglavnom, nisam se jos (sto bi rekli) ufurala u postupke (to me tek ceka) samo cu vam reci da sam ja u jednom (neuspjelom) pokusaju dobila 40 menopura i samo 2 JS. Bio je to IVF prije novog zakona.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Dobro došla, *Jadro!* 
Petero u čekaonici u 10 sati - to ti je nama gužva   :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Marina iz 12 folikula samo 4js :shock:  to je stvarno malo... zapravo broj folikula ne mora ništa značiti...

----------


## Marina27

Gabi25 nekima je veliki uspijeh i jedna zrela stanica   :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Ma znam, nadam se da se nisi naljutila zbog moje opaske  :Love:   Samo mi je bilo čudno, pa računam koliko bi ih ja mogla imati  :Wink:

----------


## Marina27

Gabi25 ma daj kaj bi se naljutila!!!!  I ja sam bila dosta razocarana sa brojem stanica a onda kad sam cula druge kojima je i jedna uspijeh utjesila sam se.
Trenutno sam na velikim kolicinama utrogestana pa sam malo napeta i napuhnuta i gladna sa cicama koje su kao od celika....
 :Kiss:

----------


## lastavica1979

Evo i mene iz vinog danas dr T rekao u ponedjeljak folikulometrija da vidi imam li folikula,ako imam onda cu u prirodnom radit AIH,a ako nemam onda 3 dan ciklusa s Klomifenima,ajme sretna sam da sam se pomakla s mrtve tocke

----------


## ninochka28

Joj Gabi super, baš mi je drago zbog tebe...nadam se da se vidimo u petak, ja sam gore oko 9, uzv 7dc i nadam se barem donekle sličnoj situaciji  :Embarassed: 

zeena i mene ti sve boli u jajnicima i to toliko da sam zvala u vinogradsku jer sam uzela dvije injekcije a bolilo me koma i već sam mislila da nekaj nije u redu jer kak bi tak brzo počela osjećati reakciju hormona međutim sestra me smirila i rekla je da je to potpuno normalno   :Grin:

----------


## Zeena

ninochka, hvala...   :Love:  
ja danas nisam imala problema s mjehuricima...  :D  :D 
ali imam drugi problem, nemrem se ubosti u desnu stranu... probala sam, ali nemrem kroz kozu proci jer me bolilo...  :shock:  a na lijevoj nista... tako da sam se opet piknula u lijevu stranu...   :Grin:  
jel to ok da se stalno pikam u jednu stranu? jel to ima ikakve veze?  :/

----------


## ninochka28

a jesi probala u trbuh...ja sam mislila da se nikako neću moć sama piknuti ali u trbuh stvarno nije teško jer ipak možeš uhvatiti malo sala i tu nema greše(naravno ako imaš sala, ja imam i ovaj put mi je baš drago radi toga  :Laughing:  )
probaj...a i ja ti vidiš nekom blesavom logikom koja vjerojatno uopće ne pije vodu držim da je trbuh bliže jajniku nego ruka...pa valjda brže izreagira  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   ...eto koja opsjednutost :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

zeena pa ja se cijelo vrijeme pikam u desnu stranu trbuha, to apsolutno nema nikakve veze, meni je lakše u desnu pa tako i radim. možeš cijelo vrijeme u istu stranu, vidiš da je kod mene reakcija ok, i ima folikula i na jednoj i na drugoj strani  :Wink:

----------


## Zeena

ninochka28, i pikam se ja u trbuh.   :Smile:   nisam spomenula u kaj se pikam...   :Embarassed:  
znaci nebum vise ni pokusavala se pikati tam di boli... jer tamo mi se vidi di sam pokusavala, a tu di sam se pikala nista...    :Laughing:  

da, i ja sam se razveselila da mi to saleko necemu ipak sluzi...   :Grin:

----------


## Marina27

Bilo je grozno bez naseg foruma danas!!!  Sva sreca opet u funkciji  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Stvarno je bilo grozno... Ali izgleda odlično!!!!
Svaka pohvala!!

----------


## ninochka28

Jao kako je neobično sada...ali fora izgleda!!

Ja sutra na prvi uzv i totalna me panika hvata od loših vjesti....danas grizem sve oko sebe!! :Mad:

----------


## Zeena

super je sad forum...  :Smile: 
samo kaj jos nema smajlica...  :Sad: 
 ninochka, sretno sutra... i nemoj se brinuti, sve bude bilo super.  :Wink:

----------


## Gabi25

Evo mene sa folikulometrije, danas 10dc svi folikuli su na broju i svi su od 15-18 mm. Sutra navečer štoperica i u ponedjeljak punkcija
ninochku sam vidjela samo u prolazu pa čekamo da nam se javi  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zeena

ninochka28, di si? kaj je bilo na uzv-u?  :Cekam: 
cure svima ~~~~~~~~~~
ja danas prelazim na 2 menopura... :Aparatic:  i jedva cekam taj ponedjeljak da vidimo kaj se zbiva jer osjetim samo malo jajnike kad idem spavati (valjda kad legnem i umirim se) i nista drugo pa se uopce pitam jel ja imam ikakve reakcije na hormone... :???:

----------


## Marina27

Gabi25, bravo za folikulice!!!!! Kaj kaze dok kakav je endic?

----------


## Marnie

bok cure! jutros sam i ja bila gore na folikulometriji i onaj folikulić na lijevom j. je porastao na 18mm, a čak se idesni probudio s folikulićem od 11mm (dr. je rekao da to ne znači da će nešto biti od njega, ali nikad ne znaš). Sutra štoperica u 21h i u ponedjeljak punkcija  :Smile: . Tako da ćemo Gabi25 biti zajedno gore u ponedjeljak na punkciji  :Smile: .

----------


## Zeena

:Very Happy:  ajme bas mi je drago kaj ima tako puno dobrih vijesti... 
zavidim vam, nevolim ovo tapkanje po mraku...:neodlucan:

endic kod gabi je 10 mm.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

Marnie pa jesmo mi razgovarale?? Ti si bila u muževoj majici?? :Grin: 
Ja sam bila u bijeloj vesti, tajicama i crnim čizmama

Da, da, endić za mene odličnih 10mm :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

> Marnie pa jesmo mi razgovarale?? Ti si bila u muževoj majici??
> Ja sam bila u bijeloj vesti, tajicama i crnim čizmama
> 
> Da, da, endić za mene odličnih 10mm


 
Ja sam imala sivu dolčevitu, crnu suknju i sive čizmice. Nisam razgovarala, samo sjedila i živcirala se što će biti na uzv-u  :Laughing:

----------


## AuroraBlu

:Bye: Evo i mene s folikulometrije. 8.dc, imam desno 4 folikula (10,11,12,13 mm) a lijevi mi se dosta teško vidi jer je povučen, pa mi je rekao da me neće danas gnjavit, nego da će u ponedjeljak točno pogledat i lijevi. Uglavnom, u pon.u 10 sam opet gore.

*Gabi i Marnie*, bravo!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora 4 komada, vauuuuu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravo, bravo, vidimo se onda u ponedjeljak :Very Happy: 
Marnie onda si mi sjedila sa desne strane?? Kako bilo, u ponedjeljak se vidimo na punkciji :Love:

----------


## Marnie

AuroraBlu, pa to je odlično! To ti je stimulirani postupak ili samo klomifeni?
Gabi25, onda sam bila desno od tebe, ti si ušla kod dr. iza mene  :Smile: .

----------


## AuroraBlu

Zaboravila sam napisat da mi je dr.T. rekao da mi je endometrij jako tanak, nisam pitala koliko točno. Ali valjda će mi u ponedjeljak propisati estrofem ako se ne zadeblja... eto, inače cuclam tablete matične mliječi i pijem folnu (to uvijek) i sad još tablete a,c,e vitamin + selen - to mi je za kvalitetne j.s. a sad bi još trebala ciklu i ananas za endić..

Gabi i Marnie, mogu vas ja upoznati, jedino što ću ja doći tek u 10 kad vi budete već u odavno sobici. Ali možda vas vidim kad budete išle na wc :wink:

----------


## petra30

Drage moje curke,

nisam se dugo javila, ali iskreno, kod mene nema ništa novoga. Vidim da ima jako lijepih vijesti za folikule, cure držim vam fige da vam budu uspješne i plodne punkcije i da se uskoro javite sa plusekima.

Gabi, mislit ću na tebe stalno, stalno i naravno, držim fige  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

Hvala ti draga moja petra :Love: 
i ja se tebe često sjetim i jedva čekam neke lijepe vijesti od tebe :Heart: 

Aurora a kakav ti je endić bio u stimuliranom?? Ja se sama sebi ne mogu načuditi, konstantno probelmi sa tankim endometrijem i onda je sad odličan. Inače mi je znao biti 5-6 mm a sad je duplo. Samo papaj puno ananasa i cikle

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gab*i, isto mi ko i tebi, u stimuliranom mi je endo bio ok, 10 mm, a bez stimulacije mi je uvijek tanak (4, 6 mm). A probat ću ciklu i ananas, iako dr.T.kaže da to ništa ne utječe (NiniB je, čini mi se, to rekao)

----------


## ninochka28

Curke evo i mene...dr.zadovoljan sa stanjem na 7 dc...nije mi rekao točan broj ali ih je pokazao i po mojoj slobodnoj procjeni po 5 komada na svakom jajniku :Smile: 
e sada...ima jedno dva komada koji su se požurili i prilično su veliki ali nadam se da to neće smetati :Smile:  endometrij 5,5mm pa sada neznam jeli to ok ili nije??
Uglavnom u pon ponovo gore na uzv oko 9....vidim imat ću društvo :Smile: )
Gabi baš mi je žao kaj smo se tako mimoišle danas ali eto vidimo se u pon

----------


## ninochka28

> *Gab*i, isto mi ko i tebi, u stimuliranom mi je endo bio ok, 10 mm, a bez stimulacije mi je uvijek tanak (4, 6 mm). A probat ću ciklu i ananas, iako dr.T.kaže da to ništa ne utječe (NiniB je, čini mi se, to rekao)


Meni ti je dr.Tomić rekao da su sve to gluposti i da on zna žene koje su ostale trudne a da su samo vodu pile :Smile: ) Mene je tada izbedirao jako ali ja i dalje vjerujem na nemože odmoći pa samo naprijed ananas i cikla :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka*, u koliko sati si bila danas? Ja sam došla u 10.00 i bila gotova negdje u 11.20

----------


## ninochka28

Ja sam došla negdje oko 9 i 15 i bila gotova prije 10...i s tobom se mimoišla :Smile: 
jesi i ti u pon gore na uzv?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Jesam, ali isto sam naručena u 10.

----------


## Gabi25

ninochka bravo za folikule :Dancing Fever: 
a ni meni ti on ne kaže koliko ih ima, ja sam ih sama izbrojala na onom papiru na koji upisuje stanje uzv-a
ja sam danas došla malo prije 8 i bila gotova u 9.15...
ninochka jel odradio punkcije prije tvog uzv-a ili tek poslije?

----------


## Zeena

ninochka, AuroraBlu, Marnie ooodlicno za folikulice!  :Dancing Fever: 
ima nas puno gore u pon? biti ce guzva...  :Ups:  

ja sam danas naletila na jednu neispravnu spricu... naime kad sam ubrizgavala u prvi menopur mi je otislo malo fizioloske na drugu stranu...  :Undecided:  valjda nije dobro dihtala ili nesto pa sam ju zamijenila... i da, definitvno me vise boli u desnu stranu jer sam se danas tamo piknula. 

da, i kad oni rade punkcije? u koliko h? mislim ako se vec ceka dulje kaj ne bi bilo logicno da se i stoperica dobije kasnije? :neutral:

----------


## ninochka28

Gabi odrađivao ih je poslije jer je iza tebe prozivao sve za uzv tako da sam ja jako brzo bila na redu.

Jeli ok da endometrij bude 5,5 mm 7 dc, da li se to isto povećava? Ma super je meni taj dr.T. samo što svaki puta
 kada odem od njega ne znam više što da mislim....tako on meni danas kako je zadovoljan a onda rečenica iza toga
 kaže on meni ali vidjet ćemo da li će se dalje razvijati, a joj meni kaj sada...taman se riješim jedne panike i eto ti druge :Smile: )

Zeena štoperica bi kao trebala držati do 37 sati ( to sam negdje pročitala) pa valjda onda oni to imaju u vidu, mislim nadam se :Smile: )

Ma di su ti smajlići???

----------


## Gabi25

ninochka za endometrij ne brini, stigne se on podebljati, a ako ne bude sam prepisat će ti estrofem i sve će biti ok. znači punkcije su zapravo bile poslije 10 sati?? 

aurora i cure koje ste prošle stimulaciju imam jedno pitanje vezano za dan štoperice i suprefact- rekao mi je dr. danas da sutra uzmem 3 puta suprefact i štoperica u 21h. Da li zadnji put šmrkam prije ili poslije štoperice? Jel to jako bitno?? Nekak sam si rasporedila na svakih 8 sati- u 6.30, 14.30 i 22.30 pa sad ne znam da li da ovo zadnje bude prije ili poslije štoperice:-?

----------


## Zeena

ma ja mislim da ti nije ok endic da bi ti dao nekaj da se podeblja, ili ce ti dati u pon. tako da se nemoj brinuti.  :Cool: 
a iskreno vise mi se svida taj njegov pristup da cemo vidjeti (iako ga nije ugodno za cuti) nego da mi maze oci da je sve super i u najboljem redu.  :Grin: 
a kad oces smjalice dolje kod brzog odgovora imas i idi na napredno ili kao i prije odgovori na temu.  :Love:

----------


## nina1

> aurora i cure koje ste prošle stimulaciju imam jedno pitanje vezano za dan štoperice i suprefact- rekao mi je dr. danas da sutra uzmem 3 puta suprefact i štoperica u 21h. Da li zadnji put šmrkam prije ili poslije štoperice? Jel to jako bitno?? Nekak sam si rasporedila na svakih 8 sati- u 6.30, 14.30 i 22.30 pa sad ne znam da li da ovo zadnje bude prije ili poslije štoperice:-?


e sad neznam stvarno što bi ti na to odgovorila... toga sam se ja sjetila tek kad sam to trebala napraviti , ja sam šmrknula pa se onda odmah upiknula... nadam se da je to bilo ok ...
našla sam neke starije postove cura s vv  gdje je njima dr rekao da  30 min ide supresija , samo one nisu imale suprefact nego one neke injekcije za koje sam sad zaboravila kako se zovu... najbolje da postaviš pitanje na odbrojavanju pa će ti se iskusnije cure javiti .... a opet meni dr napisao : supresija do uzimanja štoperice ..... tako da  :Confused:

----------


## nina1

a jesam ga zabrljala prethodni post
mislila sam napisati : 30 minuta nakon štoperice da ide supresija

----------


## Gabi25

nina to sam i ja negdje pročitala... idem sad naći temu o suprefactu pa ću postaviti pitanje
hvala ti svejedno :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi*, ja se ne mogu točno sjetit... znam da sam imala isti raspored za suprefact kao ti: 6.30-14.30-22.30. I čak mi se čini da sam ga na dan štoperice uzela 2 puta a večernju dozu nisam, nego je išla štoperica u 20h. Nisam baš 100% sigurna, ali mi se čini da je tako bilo. Trebala si jučer nazvat sestre i pitat...

----------


## lastavica1979

haj curke citam vase postove i pocnem pisat,al ne mogu od suza vec treci dan. Naime sad za obradu sam vadila hormone i imam povisen tsh i tpo tj hipertireozu i endokrinolog preporuca da ne idem ni u jedan postupak,dao mi je da pijem eutirox 2 mjeseca pa ponovit nalaz,a dr T me sad u ponedjeljak narucio na folikulometriju i bas sam tuzna zbog toga.Zelim vam svima srecu koje idete na punkciju sutra

----------


## Zeena

lastavica, nemoj biti tuzna...  :Love:  :Love:  znam da je tesko, ali ta 2 mjeseca ce proci za cas... i sama znas da je bolje ako ides u postupak kad je sve u najboljem redu jer ovako ionako riskiras razocaranje (i zdravlje -sto je definitvno vaznije od cekanja )...

----------


## nina1

kao što ti je zeena rekla, nemoj biti tužna , bolje da pričekaš 2 mjeseca nego uđeš u postupak 
s visokim vrijednostima hormona , to ti ne može biti dobro 
nisi napisala koje su ti vrijednosti nalaza, možda nije ni tako strašno 
ja već duže vrijeme bolujem od hipotireoze i ako si držiš hormone u granicama ,
neće ti to toliko smetati

----------


## lastavica1979

Tsh mi je 6.8,a tpo 19. Endokrinolog mi ne preporuca da idem u postupak jer on kaze da u prva dva mjeseca dijete uzima najbolje gene od majke i oca,a to se desava kod povisene stitnjace tako da dok to ne svedem u normalu citat cu vase postove i veselit se s vama. Tuzna sam jer bila sam zakoracila takorekuc u postupak i mislila si ajde napokon i eto moram opet biti strpljiva i cekat

----------


## nina1

ne, ulazak u postupak s povišenim hormonima ti definitivno nije dobro 
ali tvoje stanje nije ni toliko strašno 
tsh bi za mpo koliko sam ja pročitala prema preporuci više liječnika trebalo održavati 
oko 1-2 a i neznam koji se su ti referentne  vrijednosti u tvom labaratoriju
moj tpo je bio zadnji  115,3 
a ovih 2 mjeseca pauze ti je zbog toga jer treba 5-6 tjedana da  se vidi
kako ti organizam djeluje na terapiju ...
vidjet ćeš, malo strpljenja i sve će biti ok 
možda je to bio faktor koji ti je dosad spriječavao trudnoću
pa je bolje da si otkrila sad da to možeš ispraviti
 :Love:

----------


## ninochka28

lastavica nemoj se žalostiti...vidjet ćeš kako vrijeme brzo prođe
Ja sam isto bila u sličnoj situaciji prije par mjeseci kada sam trebala
 u postupak i vadila briseve i otkrila ureaplasmu...ali tako brzo sve to
 prođe...sreća je u tome da barem nisi išla uzalud u postupak nego ćeš 
sada to lijepo riješit i ići u postupak zdrava

----------


## Zeena

mislim da svi znamo kako je grozno to cekanje... :Undecided:  recimo meni su svi nalazi bili gotovi na pocetku 12 mj, a tek sam sad usla u postupak... cekanje me najvise ubijalo jer sam se bila i uspanicila kako cu ja to sve podnjeti, cak sam razmisljala da i odustanem od svega... :Embarassed:  a uvijek je neka panika posredi... recimo meni je sad panika kako sam odreagirala na hormone... mrvicu me strecnulo u jajnicima i to samo jednom, dva put pa sad mislim kaj ako sutra necu imati folikula... a jutros sam imala osjecaj ko da sam progutala balon...  :Shock:  
tako da nemoj se previse zalostiti jer bude i to vrlo uskoro a dotle mozak na pasu i pokusaj uzivati!  :Kiss:

----------


## lastavica1979

Hvala vam na ohrabrenju puno mi pomazete u ovim trenucima,nadam se da ce vrijeme sto brze proci i da cemo se skupa veselit pozitivnom rezultatu za sve na koje to jedva cekamo

----------


## FionaM

Pozdravljam sve curke....nisam se dugo javljala, jer sam još u fazi pretraga...ovaj tjedan smo riješili psihijatra i pravnika, u utorak vadim još progesteron i očekujem da će i ostali nalazi biti gotovi za par dana. Ipak sam odlučila privatno vaditi hormone. Sve u svemu, zadovoljna sam s prolaznim vremenom ako se uzme u obzir da smo MM i ja na prvom razgovoru kod doktora K. bili prije tri tjedna. 
Iako se nisam javljala, čitam vas svaki dan....drago mi je da trudnoća Nine B. dobro napreduje, a čini mi se da će biti još dobrih vijesti  :Smile: )
Lastavice, žao mi je, ali kao što reče Nina 1 bolje da si sad to otkrila i da to što prije riješiš. I mene pomalo brine TSH jer je 3.06, a iako su referentne vrijednosti od 0.27 do 4.20, čitala sam da za trudnoću mora biti ispod 2.

----------


## Zeena

FionaM, sto se tice stitnjace meni je doktor rekao da sve sto je u granicama je dobro. jel sam se i ja zabrinula kad sam vidila da mi je iznad 2.  :Grin:  tako da se ne brines. jer istina je da mi sad tu razvijamo razno razne teorije a do prirodnih trudnoca dolazi u kojekakvim slucajevima i po meni je sve to vise jel imas srece ili nemas... jer nekad nemoze sve biti savrseno, a opet ne dode do trudnoce... nemoj se previse opterecivati s tim...  :Cool:

----------


## Gabi25

lastavice, cure su ti sve rekle, 2 mjeseca ti prođe taj čas a čemu uopće ulaziti u postupak ako znaš da postoji razlog zbog kojeg nećete uspjeti (jedan od)
Fiona stvarno imate dobro prolazno vrijeme :Klap:  za čas ste i vi u postupku

mene od štoperice stalno boli trbuh, osjećam jajnike i jedva čekam da prođe punkcija sutra da mi budem barem malo lakše :Embarassed:  držite fige i javim se sutra

----------


## nina1

*Gabi25* puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju punkciju

----------


## ninochka28

Evo mene prve s vijestima...današnje stanje je 13 folikula između 13 i 15 mm, endometrij 9 mm :Sing: 
jakooo jakooo zadovoljna :Very Happy:

----------


## arkica

ninochka28, tvoje stanje je super!!! Bravo!!!

Gabi25,Marnie, javite se!!!! Vibriram da je punkcija prošla uspješno.....

Ja sam damas bila na UZV prije menge i cista;  :Sad:  Dobro da sam obavila taj pregled prije stimulacije jer bi mi cijeli postupak propao!!!!

----------


## Marnie

Evo mene s punkcije. Bilo je uspješno, jedan folikul koji mi je donio jednu js  :Smile: . Nije loše hehe. Sutra zovem biologa, pa ću znati da li ima materijala i za transfer. 
Arkica, baš mi je žao za cistu. Nadam se da ćeš ih se riješiti uskoro :Love:

----------


## nina1

ninochka super !!!!!!!!! imaš i zašto biti zadovoljnja
arkica pa kolika ti je cista ? bila baš na uzv u vinogradskoj ?
ajde, bit će bolje drugi ciklus , znam i sama kako je to koma
kad ti odgode cikllus radi ciste ali nema smisla puniti se
hormonima u ne idealnim uvjetima 
a Marnie je isto danas na punkciji ??? to mi je promaklo 
Marnie puno  ~~~~~~~ i za tebe 
cure javite se

----------


## AuroraBlu

Evo i mene, društvo  :Smile:  Vidjela sam Ninochku prepunu folikula, a kasnije i Gabi koja je još uvijek čekala punkciju. Stanje kod mene: u srijedu ponovno uzv i najvjerojatnije štoperica. Imam 4 folikula desno i 2 lijevo, ali sitna (10mm) u koje ne polažemo puno nade, ali ova 4 obećavaju (13-16 mm). Endo je prije 3 dana bio 3 mm, a danas lijepih 8mm, i dr.T.i ja zadovoljni  :Smile: 

Gabi, javi se popodne s vijestima, a do tada *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## ninochka28

Aurora bravo!!!izgleda da cikla ipak pomaže kaj god rekao doktor :Smile: 
Onda smo u srijedu opet zajedno gore, a kak je krenulo i zajedno na punkciji!!

----------


## Gabi25

Evo i mene- punkcija pod ful anestezijom- uživancija :Grin: Spavala ko bebica. Imamo 14 jajnih stanica :Shock:  baš sam se iznenadila, očekivala sam pola od toga. Ali sutra ćemo vidjeti kakve su i koliko će ih biti za zamrznuti.
Marnie bravo za jednu ali vrijednu :Klap:  ninochka odlična situacija kod tebe, bit će tu puno js :Klap:  aurora pa ti reagiraš odlično na klomiće, bravo i za tebe :Klap:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka*, bilo mi drago da smo skupa na punkciji i na transferu  :Smile:  Vidimo se preksutra... (isto se malo brinem da ne bude prekasno u srijedu)

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi,* 14 komada!!!  :Very Happy:  :Naklon:  Fenomenalno!!! A Milinovića likvidirat! :Evil or Very Mad: 

Možda se vidimo u petak (ti na transferu, ja na punkciji)

----------


## Marina27

Gabi25 Vauuuuuu suuuuuuuper za tvojih 14 j.s. :Klap:  sad ce biolog moc birati one najbolje!!!!! 
Svima puno vibra za sve folikulometrije, punkcije, transfere!!!!! *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
Ceklicama vibre za velike beturine  *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Marnie*, čestitam na lijepo ulovljenoj j.s. Koji dc ti je bio danas? Primila si štopericu prekjučer?

----------


## petra30

Gabi, wow  :Smile: , 14 stanica, ma super  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Hvala curke... E da nam je stari zakon, koliko bi smrzlića imali...
Da aurora, možda se vidimo u petak, sutra će mi reći kad će transfer

----------


## arkica

Cure, danas same dobre vijesti!!!!  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: 

Samo ja kvarim prosjek s ovom svojom cistom koja je velikih 4cm!!!

----------


## ninochka28

*Aurora* ma  mene ti je primila totalna pozitiva glede svega, sigurno zna kaj radi kad nas je tek u srijedu naručio :Smile: )
*Gab*i super!!Ja nisam niti znala da mogu sve biti j.s....ja si isto stalno razmišljam ak ih bude pola onda super, ali eto...bit će nešto!!

Ma ja vidim ovaj mjesec barem jedno deset trudnica u vinogradskoj :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

Ej Gabi koliko su ti bili veliki folikuli u petak kad si bila na uzv? jel se sjećaš?
Koliko bi trebali biti veliki pri punkciji jel netko zna?

----------


## Zeena

evo i mene sa mojih skromnih 9 folikula. i ja sam tek u cet gore ponovo jer su mali... :Embarassed:  i nisam bas pretjerano zadovoljna, ali sve ok (znam da sam zahtjevna, ali sto cu...  :Embarassed: ) 
ali sam zadovoljna endicem od 7,3...  i da, ja to nista ne bi vidjela da mi vi niste pogledale nalaze... :Grin:   samo me sad muci onaj moj manjak menopura koji mi je ginica napravila... ali znam da ako ce mi faliti da cete mi donesti, jel da?  :Embarassed:

----------


## Zeena

da, zaboravila sam, smotana ja... cure bas mi je drago kaj ima i puno folikula i puuuno js!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ninochka28

ma zeena super je to broj folikulića...sve bu 5!!!
Meni bu sigurno ostalo menopura pa raćunaj da ti ih mogu dati...mislim da će mi točno 5 komada ostati :Smile: 

Aurora taman sam bila pozitiva i sada me opet hvata panika jel nas je naručio tek u srijedu...to znači da bi punkcija bila tek na 14dc :Sad:  da li štoperica njih zaustavi u rastu ili?

----------


## Zeena

ninochka28, hvala ti za menopure ako ce mi trebati. :Kiss:   a samo pozitivno... folikulici ti pucaju na cca 18-20 mm. nemas se kaj brinuti.  a stoperica ih cuva da ne popucaju i da js sazriju (kolko sam ja skuzila :Embarassed: ) tako da nemas brige i bez panike...

----------


## ninochka28

> ninochka28, hvala ti za menopure ako ce mi trebati.  a samo pozitivno... folikulici ti pucaju na cca 18-20 mm. nemas se kaj brinuti.  a stoperica ih cuva da ne popucaju i da js sazriju (kolko sam ja skuzila) tako da nemas brige i bez panike...


Super, meni su već danas 15 mm...hmmm... do petka :Sad:

----------


## Zeena

to ti je taman.  :Smile:  a ako i ti koji pukne jos uvijek ih imas vise nego ja!  :Wink:

----------


## AuroraBlu

uh, a meni je 1 danas 16, znači da će preksutra bit već 20 i onda ću dobit štopericu. taj će sigurno puknut ranije...

----------


## Aurora*

Zeena je pogresno napisala, kad su folikuli cca. 20 mm onda se daje stoperica, a pucaju na cca. 24 mm. Tako da nema panike, vas doktor je dobro procijenio kada treba dati stopericu.  :Wink:

----------


## Marnie

Cure, nemojte se brinuti da će vam punkcija biti prekasno. Meni je folikul u petak na 12. dc bio 18 mm, štopericu sam primila u subotu u 21h i danas na 15. dc je sve bilo ok, ništa nije puklo  :Smile: . Eto danas smo pitale biologa što se događa kada primimo štopericu (choragon 5000), rekao je da se to daje da js sazrije na taj način da odbaci polovicu naših kromosoma kako bi mogla primiti polovicu kromosoma naših muževa (dečka) pri oplodnji. Ja sam se sva raznježila na taj odgovor hehe.

----------


## Marnie

zaboravila sam reći: wooooow Gabi!!! Prekrasan broj  :Smile: .

----------


## nina1

joj cure baš vas je lijepo čitati
folikula i jajnih stanica k'o u priči  :Grin: 
a  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  milinoviću !!!!!!!
koliko bi to krasnih smrzlića bilo ....eh  :Sad: 
AuroraBlu odaj mi svoju tajnu tako lijepog povećanja endometrija 
ja stalno s njim muku mučim....

----------


## nina1

* arkica***

----------


## Zeena

> Zeena je pogresno napisala, kad su folikuli cca. 20 mm onda se daje stoperica, a pucaju na cca. 24 mm. Tako da nema panike, vas doktor je dobro procijenio kada treba dati stopericu.


onda oprostite curke...  :Embarassed:  sad i ja znam pa necu dalje zivjeti sa pogresnim info...  :Grin:

----------


## ninochka28

> joj cure baš vas je lijepo čitati
> folikula i jajnih stanica k'o u priči 
> a  milinoviću !!!!!!!
> koliko bi to krasnih smrzlića bilo ....eh 
> AuroraBlu odaj mi svoju tajnu tako lijepog povećanja endometrija 
> ja stalno s njim muku mučim....



cikla, cikla i cikla na kvadrat!!!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Aurora i Marnie*, hvala na info  :Smile:  sad mi je puno lakše.

Jela sam i ja stvarno ciklu u petak i subotu. Idem i sad po porciju... Osim toga, po receptu naše NineB, cuclam svaki dan tablete matične mliječi, i naravno pijem folnu i selen s a,c,e vitaminom - to je za kvalitetne j. stanice  :Smile: 
Jedva čekam punkciju!!!

----------


## Gabi25

ninochka moji su ti folikuli u petak bili 15-18 mm, i mene je bilo strah da ne popucaju ali u stimuliranom to stvarno nije problem, čak i da 1-2 puknu nije nikakav problem jer ih ima još dovoljno. 
marnie i mene je totalno raznježio onaj biologov odgovor :Zaljubljen: 
zeena 9 folikula je puno, a i endić ti je odličan :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

Gabi koliko vas je danas bilo na punkciji u kakvi su bili rezultati?

Koliko si ostala još u bolnici nakon punkcije?jesi to sama izabrala da uzmeš totalnu anesteziju?

----------


## ninochka28

Koja je sada procedura sa oplodnjom j.s.? Gabi jesu li te pitali koliko želiš da ti ih oplode ili automatski idu na tri?

Koliko mi je sada pitanja palo na pamet :Smile: )

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ne pitaju te, jednostavno oplođuju 3, ostatak zamrzavaju. A ako se sve 3 oplode, vjerujem da ti možeš odlučiti, ali oni će ti savjetovati koliko.
Anestezija ide po defaultu u stimuliranom. U prirodnom neklomifenskom nema anestezije jer nema potrebe radi 1.

----------


## Gabi25

ninochka, bilo nas je 5, marnie i još jedna su imale 1 stanicu, dvije po 2 stanice i ja 14
uglavnom nije bilo nikoga bez stanice hvala Bogu
nisu me pitali koliko želim da mi oplode a i da su me pitali izabrala bi 3- tako da će mi 3 oploditi
a što se tiče anestezije, u petak sam pitala sestru da li bi mogla dobiti pa je rekla da ćemo se danas dogovoriti sa doktorom
i čim sam došla dobila sam onaj upitnik za primanje anestezije, ne znam kako bi izdržala punkciju 14 js na živo :Sad: 
a odležala sam nekih sat i pol nakon punkcije, kao i inače

----------


## nina1

ne ide anestezija po deafaultu ...
ja nisam ni prvi put ni sad dobila anesteziju , samo injekciju protiv bolova 
a prvi put sam imala negdje cca 13 folikula , sad negdje oko 8 
kad sam bila prvi put onda je bila jedna žena koja je dobila ful ansesteziju jer 
joj je folikul bio na nekom nezgodnom mjestu ,pa da ju previše ne muče...
jadnica, nakon što se probudila iz anestezije dobila je još 2 injekcije protiv bolova
prije nego je išla doma .... stvarno je ta bol kod punkcije individualna
sad kad sam bila , bila jedna žena kojoj su vadili 3 folikula na živo 
i kad sam ju pitala dal se da izdržati , rekla je da njoj nije bilo uopće strašno 
odmah poslije punkcije se digla , obukla i doma ... još sad joj se :Naklon:

----------


## AuroraBlu

A možda i ta anestezija djeluje individualno... mislim, možda nekoga nokautira a nekog otpornijeg, kao ti  :Smile:  samo omami...  Jesu li tebi na punkciji bili anesteziolozi ili samo naše sestre?
A inače, da, i kad sam ja bila u svom tzv.cista-prirodnjaku, bome me dosta bolilo: Alebić je bio na zamjeni, ja sam bila prva na redu, a on se tek uhodavao s opremom, tako da me 4-5 puta neuspješno nabadao dok nije uspio. Ja ležala u bolovima (tek nakon sam dobila tabletu protiv bolova) a neka Zagorka išla nakon mene, isto bez ičega - nije uopće osjetila!

Uglavnom, kako je da je, ja se nadam kompletnoj anesteziji  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

curke meni je još uvijek dosta veliki pritisak u trbuhu od jučer. jel mogu ja popiti nešto protiv bolova??? danas idem raditi pa bi mi dobro došlo :Grin: 

a što se tiče anestezije, aurora, ja ne vjerujem da nekog anestezija ne uspava, jer oni ti daju količinu prema tvoj težini i visini i obavezno prije toga moraš popuniti onaj pristanak na anesteziju. 

nina jel sutra dan D?? :Smile:

----------


## nina1

> A možda i ta anestezija djeluje individualno... mislim, možda nekoga nokautira a nekog otpornijeg, kao ti  samo omami...  Jesu li tebi na punkciji bili anesteziolozi ili samo naše sestre?
> A inače, da, i kad sam ja bila u svom tzv.cista-prirodnjaku, bome me dosta bolilo: Alebić je bio na zamjeni, ja sam bila prva na redu, a on se tek uhodavao s opremom, tako da me 4-5 puta neuspješno nabadao dok nije uspio. Ja ležala u bolovima (tek nakon sam dobila tabletu protiv bolova) a neka Zagorka išla nakon mene, isto bez ičega - nije uopće osjetila!
> 
> Uglavnom, kako je da je, ja se nadam kompletnoj anesteziji


onda drugi puta traži totalnu anesteziju .... stvarno nema smisla da se mučiš... 
meni na punkciji bila samo sestra , a onoj curi iz predhodne priče 2 anesteziologa 
a što se tiče tih njihovih injekcija protiv bolova, prije kad sam bila na kiretaži (missed ab) dali mi isto neku injekciju koja me totalno ubila, trebala sam nakon 2 sata ići doma a na kraju ostala na odjelu na promatranju preko noći .... jedva sutradan došla k sebi... tako da me bilo trta kad sam bila prvi put bila na punkciji ne to dal ću preživjet punkciju nego tu injekciju .... :Shock:

----------


## nina1

je sutra je dan  D  :Shock: 
odmah da napišem , nemam simptoma jer ih ne pratim  :Grin: 
smiješ si popiti tabletu protiv bolova makar bi ti ja savjetovala da možda još danas ostaneš doma i odležiš 
mene je nakon prve i druge punkcije , drugi dan katastrofalno boljelo a cijelo vrijeme 
sam bila u krevetu ....
znam da je to sve individualno, ali možda ti ne bi bilo loše da ipak još danas preležiš

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi*, kad zoveš Dejana???  :Smile:  (toliko ih imaš da uspjeh neće i ne može izostati, ali zanimljivo je jer ćeš čuti kakve su stanice, koliko će ih zamrznuti itd...) Javi nam, a evo malo *vvviiii~~~~~rriiii....*

Nina, kako je brzo prošlo, sutra već Dan D *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## Gabi25

da aurora, i ja jedva čekam da to čujem. zvat ću ga oko pola 11 jer je napravio raspored kad ga tko zove  :Smile: 
nina odoh ja ipak danas na posao jer se nisam najavila da me neće biti, pa ako će me boljeti i neću moći, vratim se doma

----------


## nina1

Gabi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
javi kakvo je stanje

----------


## Marnie

Zvala sam upravo biologa i rekao je da js nije bila zrela  :Sad: . Nadam se da će moje ostale cimerice imati više sreće  :Smile: .

----------


## nina1

a joj Marnie .... žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

:Sad:  Ajoooj, Marnie! A to nije odmah vidio??? Jesu li ti radili icsi? Kad si u stimuliranom opet?

----------


## Zeena

:Sad:  marnie, bas mi je zao... 

ja sam danas bolje volje. :Cool:  ipak su me jucer hormoni i umor svladali.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Marnie

Ne može odmah vidjeti, jer prvo mora ˝oljuštiti˝ jajnu stanicu da bi se vidjelo kakve je kvalitete (tako mi je objasnio). Radili su ICSi, ali se stanica uopće nije niti počela dijeliti. Ja imam termin za Maribor u travnju tako da ću se do tada malo odmoriti od postupaka, izvaditi nalaze za Maribor i nadati se da će tamo biti uspješno  :Smile: .

----------


## AuroraBlu

I to će biti tvoj 1.stimulirani? Ma to će bit bingo, nemate zapravo nikakvih problema ni ti ni TM, a smanjena plodnost ti neće smetati kad u stimuliranom dobiješ puno stanica.
Odmori se sada i držim ti fige za Maribor za 3 mjeseca!  :Smile:

----------


## nina1

Gabi  :Cekam:

----------


## Gabi25

jao marnie baš mi je žao :Sad: 
ja nisam mogla dobiti biologa sve do malo prije- stiuacija je ovakva- 3 su se oplodile, radio je ICSI na njima unatoč dobrom spremiogramu za svaki slučaj, a 5 su mi zamrznuli. Ostalih 6 stanica nisu bile dovoljno zrele za zamrzavanje.
Pitala sam da li ćemo ići na blastice ili 3. dan pa je rekao da ga sutra još nazovem da vidimo kako se dijele pa će mi onda reći da li će transfer u četvrtak ili subotu.

----------


## nina1

~~~~~~~~~ za super dijeljenje   :Very Happy: 
i  ~~~~~~~~~~ za ovih 5 
a za ostale steta, možda bi to lijepi smrzlići bili ...
eh moj milinoviću, nek ti je na dušu

----------


## Marnie

Gabi25 super vijesti  :Smile: . Vjerujem da će ove 3 biti bingo  :Smile: . Baš imam neki osjećaj da će ti to rezultirati trudnoćom, znaš kako se kaže: treća sreća  :Smile: .

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gab*i, rade icsi svima, bez obzira na spermio. S ovakvim zakonom ne smije se ništa prepustiti slučaju... Muka mi je čitat o nezrelim stanicama za zamrzavanje! (jasno ti je, Gabi, da to nisu bile nezrele stanice, nego prozvane kao: nezrele za zamrzavanje).
Javi nam sutra kad je transfer  :Smile:  
Ja si čak mislim da, budući da mi prošli put nije uspjelo s 3 zametka 5.dan, da bi ovaj put rado probala s vraćanjem 3.dan (naravno, ako uopće budem imala koju j.s.i zametak za vratit). Naravno, bit će onako kako mi oni naprave, ali... baš ću pitati biologa o tome.

----------


## ninochka28

Gabi čestitam!!!!
 baš si me razveselila!!!!

----------


## Gabi25

Hvala vam curke :Love: 
aurora to mi je kristalno jasno, da se smiju oploditi IVF-om tko zna koliko bi tu smrzlića bilo... I taj Milinović :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  jer biolog nije rekao da nisu zrele, nego da nisu dovoljno zrele za zamrzavanje.

----------


## nina1

> jer biolog nije rekao da nisu zrele, nego da nisu dovoljno zrele za zamrzavanje.


  eh.... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Marina27

Gabi25 super!!!!  Odlicno si ti odreagirala na stimulaciju.  Daj pls. napisi koliko si menopura primila sve skupa!
Drzim fige za sve tri j. stanice!  
Zavidim ti na anesteziji! Ja sam imala na folikulometriji 12 folikulica i nisu mi nista dali osim onog suc-muc koktela koji mi nije nist znacio, tak da vas uvjeravam da se anestezija ne dobiva po default-u - nazalost.
Nina1 kad vadis betu???? Navijam za jednu veeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllliiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkuuuuuuuu  uuuuuu betu!
Ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## Gabi25

Marina primila sam ukupno 20 menopura. I doktor je bio zadovoljan kako sam odreagirala...
Kad ti vadiš betu?? Evo za tebe i ninu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I sve vas pozdravlja naša trudnica NinaB, kaže da se ne može prijaviti na forum

----------


## ninochka28

Čitam okolo po forumima da kod ivf postupka dokrtori moraju mjeriti razinu estradiola...
jel to rade naši doktori? koliko mene služi pamćenje ja baš nisam primjetila da mi je nešto takvo rađeno?

Gabi jel te na kraju pitao koliko bi ti htjela da ti ih vrati kad ste razgovarali preko telefona?sorry kaj pilim po tome ali to me baš nekako strašno zanima :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Rekao je da preporuča da vratimo sva 3 i ja sam se složila. 
A ovo za estradiol nemam pojma, meni to nisu još ni jednom vadili

----------


## ninochka28

E a koji je princip...ako mi možeš objasniti to sa vračanjem 3. ili 5. dan...negdje sam čitala da je bolje 5. dan ali da je riskantnije pa nisam baš to shvatila :Sad: 

ja imam sto pitanja :Smile: ))

----------


## Marina27

Svaka cast ti si odreagirala kao raketa!!!!!!  A j.s. kao na placu, mogla bi i podjeliti malo!!
Moj dan odluke je u subotu.  Ovih 12 dana je najgore vrijeme mog zivota, to iscekivanje te u potpunosti izludi.

----------


## Gabi25

ninochka bolje je 5. dan jer je tada embrij razvijen do stadija blastociste i šanse su veće da se primi. Ali je isto tako riskantno da se ne bi dogodilo da se npr. 4 dan prestanu razvijati, a biolog mi je danas rekao da je embriju ipak bolje okruženje za razvoj maternica nego labos, pa sam po tome shvatila da zbog ovog našeg zakona ipak preferiraju vraćanje 3. dan. Uglavnom o tome odlučuje biolog jer on vidi kako se stanice razvijaju i da li se dobro dijele.
Ako sam nešto krivo napisala, ispravite me, tako sam ja to shvatila. :Embarassed:

----------


## ninochka28

Sve si mi lijepo objasnila :Smile: 

Nadam se onda da će naš biolog biti pametan i pametno odlučiti za nas :Smile:

----------


## NikolinicaB

Evo me sa novim nickom-nikako nisam s straim Nina B se mogla ulogirati.
Cure moje kipim a nista vam nemogu odgovoriti pa sam Gabici sms...Vidim da je moja *cikla* pomogla BRAVO drago mi je AURORA supac samo nastavi i cuclaj maticnu i prpolis-super reakcija na klomifene.
Nina 1 vibra za BETU~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mi supac i dalje nisam nicega svjesna da sam trudna pa...osim malo mucnina ali navecer-kod mene sve naopako...
Vidim da Vam je svima krenulo i da cete u moj klub uskoro SUPAC

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi,* da, tako je to... iako neki biolozi smatraju da je puno bolje 5.dan. Jer, rizik je do tog 5.dana da se slučajno ne prestane razvijati. Ali ako je do tada sve ok, puno više šanse ima da će se primiti. Zapravo je i to neka vrsta selekcija: ako preživi 5 dana u labu - zametak je kvalitetan. Ali... catch je u tome što neki zameci divno krenu prvih par dana i onda stanu. A neki krenu "na jedva", tako reći ih se otpiše, kad ono, oni se krenu dijeliti i razvijati tek kasnije. Tako da je taj odabir kvalitetnih i nekvalitetnih čista lutrija.

A što se tiče estradiola: to se u Vin.ne radi jer laboratorij ne radi za odjel MPO, odnosno nema sprege između laba i odjela. Jer, trebalo bi recimo izvaditi estradiol na dan štoperice, tj.da se točno vidi razina estradiola i da se na osnovu toga procjeni da li štopericu danas ili sutra, ali... to bi značilo da se ujutro na pregledu/uzv treba imati gotov nalaz krvi od prije sat vremena... to je čista utopija u Vin. Ali, moguće je da se to promijeni za neke buduće generacije... koje će imati i bolji zakon.

----------


## AuroraBlu

PS. Naravno, teorija da je zametku bolje u maternici, odnosno transfer 3.dan,  po meni drži vodu, tako da bi ja rado to primijenila idući put kad budem imala priliku  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

NikolinicaB, dobro nam došla ponovno  :Smile:  a da ti nije problem bio u razmaku NinaB i Nina B? Možda si se na krivo ime ulogiravala...
Ali nema veze, glavno da si tu i da nam dižeš moral!

----------


## NikolinicaB

> NikolinicaB, dobro nam došla ponovno  a da ti nije problem bio u razmaku NinaB i Nina B? Možda si se na krivo ime ulogiravala...
> Ali nema veze, glavno da si tu i da nam dižeš moral!


nije slala sam mail admin i nista...ali evo snasla sam se..Vidim da je moja cikla pomogla?

----------


## ninochka28

> nije slala sam mail admin i nista...ali evo snasla sam se..Vidim da je moja cikla pomogla?


Evo NikolinicaB i meni je cikla i matična mliječ pomogla za endometrij :Smile: 

Mislim da ako ostanem trudna neko duže vrijeme ciklu neću moći niti vidjet a kamoli jesti :Smile:

----------


## NikolinicaB

> Evo NikolinicaB i meni je cikla i matična mliječ pomogla za endometrij
> 
> Mislim da ako ostanem trudna neko duže vrijeme ciklu neću moći niti vidjet a kamoli jesti


supac jako sam hapy kaj Vam je savjet pomogao moj..jos da je full domaca ajoj...A ne u trudnoci ces ju tek MORATI jesti, ja sam od estrofema dobila kg jer tada nisam jos znala i jos sam u +. Ali nebi vjerovali kako ce vas USKORO u trudnoci organizam traziti zdrave stvari, nikakve pizze, hamby...kao da to uopce nikada niste jele...

----------


## ninochka28

ma ja si kupujem  sok od alnature...oni kao imaju sve prirodno bez dodataka...ma ok je zdrava hrana ali ovaj okus cikle mi već lagano želudac odbacuje :Smile: )

----------


## NikolinicaB

> ma ja si kupujem  sok od alnature...oni kao imaju sve prirodno bez dodataka...ma ok je zdrava hrana ali ovaj okus cikle mi već lagano želudac odbacuje)


 probaj od Enciana ok je okus, ali ja sam imala domacu ciklu koju sam tamanila kao salatu njami njami mi je i dalje

----------


## arkica

*Marnie,*

*tako mi je žao!!!  Stimulirani će donijeti sreću.* 
*Moj savjet ti je da barem odeš tijekom trećeg mjeseca (prije odlaska u Maribor) na ultrazvuk zbog cisti!!! Pusa!!!*

*Ostale curke,*
 :Klap: * *

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka, Zeena*, kakvo je stanje? Ja večeras štopericu i u petak punkcija. Danas folikuli 16,18,18,19, a endom, je 10.
Ko je sa mnom u petak?

----------


## Marina27

:Klap:  Aurora BRAVO za folikulice!!!!!  Sretno na punkciji u petak!!!
A gdje je nasa Nina1??????  Ja jos saljem vibra za veeeeeelllllikkkkkuuuu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Zeena

ja sam tek sutra gore...  :Embarassed:  da a velicina folikulica pise tamo sastrane iznad endo (jer ako sam u pon dobro skuzila meni je tamo pisalo 10/11... )? da si znam sutra sama pogledati... 
AuroraBlu, suuuper su folikulici! i oooodlican endo!  sretno u petak!  :Cool:

----------


## ninochka28

Evo i mene...aurora ja ti radim u petak društvo u sobici :Very Happy: 

Današnje stanje...i dalje 13 komada, veličina 15-18 mm, a endić 11 mm :Klap: 

Danas u 21 sat štoperica, i isto anestezija u petak

Puna optimizma :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## NikolinicaB

> *Ninochka, Zeena*, kakvo je stanje? Ja večeras štopericu i u petak punkcija. Danas folikuli 16,18,18,19, a endom, je 10.
> Ko je sa mnom u petak?


Bravo draga...super...vau i to 4 komada i tekakava....SUPAC ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za moju ciklu malo ~~~~
Da gdje je Nina1 kada ona vadi betu???

He he moram Vam nesto ispricati..jucer ja na faceu kad ono poznata slikica izgleda da se ja i Petra poznamo MM zna...kako je svijet mali.

----------


## Zeena

ninochka28, ma sve bolje od boljeg!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   sretno i tebi u petak... budem napeto cekala vijesti o hrpi js.
 ja sam valjda jedina zaostala... :Laughing:

----------


## ninochka28

Ma zeena ti buš s nama u ponedjeljak kad nam budu vraćali naše bebice :Smile: 

Nego cure da li koja zna...malo se dvoumim oko anestezije, naime imam problema s disanjem i 
jednostavno svakih par sati mi se toliko zaštopa nos da ga jednostavno moram nakapati, a kako
 mi je sestra rekla nebi smjela ništa niti jesti niti piti od ponoči...e sada što ako se meni zaštopa nos 
i moram ga nakapati kako ću na anesteziju, strah me da li bi to moglo imati nekih posljedica :Sad: 
uhhh...što da radim, da li da jednostavno odbijem anesteziju ili da riskiram :Sad: 

jel ima netko ko se kuži u to...malo mi je glupo zvati sestru zbog toga

----------


## Zeena

ninochka, ne znam... ja sam ti rekla da ja sigurno nebum uzela anesteziju (veci strah nego od punkcije) a kaj se nosa tice, mozda da probas s necim prirodnijim ako ti se zastopava (ja imam rinohorn kroz koji si lijepo odstopas nos a samo je voda i mrvica soli)

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka*, mislim da se ne moraš opterećivati time  :Smile:  kapljice za nos su ok, neće to utjecat na anesteziju, glavno da ti je želudac prazan. A inače, pitam ja danas doktora: Još uvijek se daje anestezija? A kaže on, pa anelgezija prije, anesteziolozi nisu uvijek na raspolaganju jer nisu naši nego posuđeni s drugog odjela, pa... ako će moći oni će doći  :Smile: 

*Nina1, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za lijepu brojčicu danas!!!

----------


## Zeena

da, ja sam bila kod njega kad je za gabi narucivao anesteziologa.  pa veli ono nije hitno, mozete vi i preksutra doci gore...  :Laughing: 
nina1, ocemo jednu lijepu trocifrenu brojku...  :Grin: 

da, ja bum bila na punkciji (valjda ) a vi na transferu...  :Cool:

----------


## ninochka28

Ma opet s druge strane...nekako bi možda rađe da mi napravi punkciju i da pretrpim bol nego da mi popucaju folikuli jer čekam anesteziologa :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

cure, vjerujte mi, lako se pretrpi bol u prirodnjaku sa 3,4 folikula ali ovo je prestrašno, ja si ne mogu zamisliti koliko je to negdje boljelo jer mene boli već 2 dana... nemojte odbijati anesteziju, ta anestezija je fakat slaba a 13 ili 15 uboda u jajnike nije mala stvar, još ne daj Bože da su neki loše smješteni. Imamo priliku dobiti anesteziju i moramo biti sretne zbog toga, cure sa drugih klinika bi ubile za to, vjerujte mi. Ne želim vas plašiti ali to su činjenice
ninochka super za tvoje folikuliće :Very Happy:  sretno!!! aurora i tebi isto!!!!
nina1 čekamo........
zeena i ti ćeš u ponedjeljak :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Toliko sam toga nadrobila ali nisam napisala ono najvažnije za mene :Laughing: 
Transfer jer sutra iza 10, kaže biolog da je sve 5- citiram :Grin:

----------


## ninochka28

Gabi  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

> *Marnie,*
> 
> *tako mi je žao!!!  Stimulirani će donijeti sreću.* 
> *Moj savjet ti je da barem odeš tijekom trećeg mjeseca (prije odlaska u Maribor) na ultrazvuk zbog cisti!!! Pusa!!!*
> 
> *Ostale curke,*


Hvala *Arkica*  :Smile: . Planirala sam otići na ultrazvuk prije postupka. Mada, bila sam na ultrazvuku i prije stimuliranog postupka u 12. mjesecu i sve je bilo ok, a cista mi se pojavila za vrijeme stimulacije  :Sad: . Tako da ništa nije garancija. Moram priznati da imam dosta velika očekivanja od tog Maribora i svjesna sam da to nije uopće dobro, jer ako bude neuspješno biti ću u komi. Moram se malo sabrati do 4. mjeseca i prihvatiti to kao još jedan običan postupak.
*Gabi25*, sretno sutra na transferu  :Smile: .

----------


## AuroraBlu

:Very Happy:  *Gabi,* a vidiš kako su promijenili taktiku: sve je za 5, ali ipak idu na transfer 3.dan.
Javi nam se sutra  :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

da aurora, čini mi se da ipak ne žele riskirati da se ne nastave lijepo dijeliti, rekao mi je biolog da je njima ipak ljepše kod mene nego kod njih :Zaljubljen: 

Naravno da se javim, od sutra ležim doma i ne mrdam :Grin:

----------


## FionaM

> Čitam okolo po forumima da kod ivf postupka dokrtori moraju mjeriti razinu estradiola...
> jel to rade naši doktori? koliko mene služi pamćenje ja baš nisam primjetila da mi je nešto takvo rađeno?
> 
> Gabi jel te na kraju pitao koliko bi ti htjela da ti ih vrati kad ste razgovarali preko telefona?sorry kaj pilim po tome ali to me baš nekako strašno zanima


Ja sam mjerila razinu estradiola, između 2. i 5. dc....Uz to sam između 2. i 5. dc vadila još hrpu drugih hormona. Inače, mene muči niska razina progesterona. Upravo sam prije deset minuta mejlom dobila nalaz....i jaaaako je nizak (1,33). Ne znam je li neka od vas imala tako nisu razinu progesterona. Odmah sam to uguglala i pročitala da to nikako nije dobro :Sad:

----------


## arkica

FionaM,
moja razina progesterona je isto jako, jako mala. Postoje tablete (utragestoni) i gelovi (ne znam momentalno točni naziv) koji nadomjestaju nedostatak tog hormona tako nema mjesta panici!!!

----------


## Zeena

*FionaM*, ninochka je mislila bas u toku postupka, ove hormone smo svi morali vaditi, a sto se tice progesterona, da to nije dobro (to znaci da u biti nije bilo ovulacije jer ocito nema "zutog tijela" koji daje progesteron ili nesto tako) ali dobro je sto se u postupcima obavezno dobiva progesteron u drugom dijelu ciklusa, a sad jel ce trebati sto vise to ce ti doktor reci kad pogleda nalaze. 

*Gabi*, naravno da im je ljepse kod tebe... :Zaljubljen:  
*Marnie*, naravno da imas neka ocekivanja od postupka, nazalost razocaranje nemozes izbjeci nikako koliko god se pripremis na njega. A ionako je puno bolje ici u postupak pozitivno nego negativno, eto tako ja mislim... pa ako slucajno i bude negativan rezultat opet znamo da radimo sve sto mozemo i da jednostavno ne mozemo birati kad ce nam nasa zlata odluciti doci... a isto tako znam da je lako to za reci, i samoj mi je tako, ali odlucila sam bolje pozitivno pa ako i isplacem more suza ima mi ih tko obrisati, a drugi put ce mozda i uspjeti...  :Heart:

----------


## FionaM

Hvala cure, ipak sam ja nova u svemu tome i još k tome plava pa još ne kužim najbolje :Smile: )

----------


## NikolinicaB

> Toliko sam toga nadrobila ali nisam napisala ono najvažnije za mene
> Transfer jer sutra iza 10, kaže biolog da je sve 5- citiram


JUHUUUUUU supac draga Gabi  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Nina1 mi cekamo i vibram~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

----------


## nina1

hvala vam drage cure na vibrama i podršci ... stvarno mi to puno znači jer nitko 
me ne razumije bolje od vas svih na rodi .... koja su to nadanja ... strahovi.... razočarenja  
ja sam dobila svoj rezultat ....beta samo 1,58
nema suza, samo bol i ogromna praznina ......
ali... borba se nastavlja ....

----------


## Zeena

nina1 :Love: , bas mi je zao...  :Sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nina*,  :Love:  dočekat ćeš ti svoju betu, 100 %. Plan za dalje je tu, to je glavno!

----------


## arkica

nina1, tako mi je žao!!! Znam da si momentalno neutješna, ali sutra je novi dan i nova nada;  :Love:

----------


## Marina27

:Love:  Sve rijeci su suvisne.....a tvoja bol neopisiva...

----------


## Gabi25

Ajme draga kako mi je žao :Sad:  :Sad:  užasno :Sad: 
budi hrabra, mi smo tu za tebe :Love:

----------


## ninochka28

Nina1 žao mi je :Sad:  ali nemoj gubiti nadu...vjeruj da će sljedeći put biti tvoj :Heart:

----------


## maca2

Bok cure!
Nije me dugo ovdje bilo ali pratila sam vas povremeno - malo sam odlučila neko vrijeme se udaljiti od MPO voda i svega povezanog s time... 
Nina1 žao mi je zbog neg. bete  :Love: 
Slučajno otišla u pon. kod dr.T da vidim kad bi me otprilike mogao staviti u sljedeći postupak i što trebam od nalaza, našao mi folikul od 18mm pa kaže ajde da probamo s prirodnjakom - nažalost danas na punkciji vidi se svježa ovulacija tako da ništa od toga  :Sad:  , sad mi je žao što sam išla jer se nisam tako dogovorila sama sa sobom!  :Evil or Very Mad: 
U svakom slučaju dr.T predlaže da sljedeći ciklus od 3. - 7. dana pijem 2x1 klomifen pa da vidimo što će biti.
U cijeloj strci nisam stigla pitati jel' mi onda taj klomifenski postupak ulazi u onih 6 besplatnih pokušaja ili ne? Ako ulazi onda ne ću ići. Odlučila pauzirati do 09/2010 kad imam termin za Maribor, a sad mi je dr. stavio "bubicu" u uho  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Ako netko zna pouzdan odgovor molim da mi javite! :Wink:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Maca,* koliko je nama poznato, do sada klomifenski nije ulazio u 6 besplatnih. Ali to možeš lako provjeriti tako da nazoveš sestre pa njih pitaš. Zašto bi toliko vremena izgubila do 9.mj?! Pa probaj kod dr T.jedan pravi stimulirani.
Žao mi je što je tako ispalo danas... mogu misliti, priuštila si si stres koji uopće nisi planirala. Ali treba pokušavati, to ti je formula  :Smile: 
Reci mi, molim te, koji ti je danas bio dc? I jesi li primila štopericu prekjučer?

----------


## AuroraBlu

PS. Do sada se računalo kao postupak samo kad si naručio gonale/menopure preko hzzo. A od 1.2.se promijenilo to da se lijekovi sada dobiju u bolnici, a ne preko gin.opće prakse. Da li to nešto mijenja u administraciji, ne znam. Ali pitaj sutra sestre telefonski.

----------


## maca2

AuroraBlu hvala na odgovoru!
Zvat će sutra sestre pa se raspitati. Nisam znala za ovo da injekcije sad dobiješ u bolnici - barem jedna dobra promjena!
Mislila sam se odmortit psihički i fizički do 9.mj i ne misliti previše o MPO a sada vidim da ipak ne mogu...
Danas mi je bio 14. dan ciklusa, dobila štopericu u ponedjeljak u 9h, bila na UZV jutros oko 8:30 - kaže dr. folikul je puknop noćas ili rano ujutro.

----------


## ninochka28

Ej curke da li je koja od vas upućena kako je našim mužekima u onoj prostoriji?
Naime mm je uvijek od doma nosio "uzorak" a sada ga pokušavam nagovoriti da
 to jelte obavi tamo pa me čisto zanimaju dojmovi :Smile: 
On je sav zabrinut da je to sve nehigijenski itd...

----------


## arkica

> AuroraBlu hvala na odgovoru!
> Zvat će sutra sestre pa se raspitati. Nisam znala za ovo da injekcije sad dobiješ u bolnici - barem jedna dobra promjena!
> Mislila sam se odmortit psihički i fizički do 9.mj i ne misliti previše o MPO a sada vidim da ipak ne mogu...
> Danas mi je bio 14. dan ciklusa, dobila štopericu u ponedjeljak u 9h, bila na UZV jutros oko 8:30 - kaže dr. folikul je puknop noćas ili rano ujutro.


Ja sam ih pitala prije cca 5 dana. Računa se kao postupak samo kad smo na gonalima/menopurima preko HZZO-a!!!

----------


## arkica

> Ej curke da li je koja od vas upućena kako je našim mužekima u onoj prostoriji?
> Naime mm je uvijek od doma nosio "uzorak" a sada ga pokušavam nagovoriti da
> to jelte obavi tamo pa me čisto zanimaju dojmovi
> On je sav zabrinut da je to sve nehigijenski itd...


Zašto da obavlja u bolnici,ako mu jezgodnije doma!!! Nema razloga, ako ste u cca 2 sata u Vinogradskoj. 
MM su čak i rekli da napravi sve doma i da ne inzistra na obavljanju u bolnici (to je njemu bila uvik praksa).

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ni ja ne znam kako je u sobici, ja donesem od doma  :Smile:  Mislim da nikome ne može biti gušt u sobici, pa stvarno, zašto inzistirati  :Smile:  A što se tiče higijene, vjerujem da je ok - jer oni tamo imaju onu tetu koja sve čisti, i ženski wc je jako uredan, pa vjerujem i ta sobica.

----------


## Zeena

mm je uvijek sve obavljao u bolnicama... osim za bakteriolosku analizu, to smo uvijek nosili da nemoramo cekati. nekako mi se cini da je bolje kad je uzorak "svjezi" , ali opet s druge strane nema to ni pretjerano veze... 

ps. ja se bas spremam da vidimo jesu moji folikulici narasli... i jucer me valjda prvi put zapeckalo kad sam se bockala... :Embarassed:   a sad jednio ne znam koji cu grudnjak obuci jer kak su me pocele boljeti u pon nisu prestale...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Gabi25

mm je to uvijek obavljao gore jer nismo iz Zg-a a do tamo nam u gužvi treba i sat i pol pa nismo htjeli riskirati. i nikad se nije bunio, sve je čisto i uredno kao i cijeli odjel

jeste vidjele jutros na Dobro jutro Hrvatska- bio je dr. K i naš dragi biolog kojem se moramo zahvaliti jer je svesrdno zagovarao vraćanje starog zakona i mogućnost izbora. Bravo Dejane :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Ja danas odoh po svoje 3 mrvice :Zaljubljen:  Javim se poslije

----------


## AuroraBlu

Baš mi je žao što nisam gledala. Ali 3 put hura za našeg biologa!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Gabi*, sretno!

----------


## ninochka28

Gabi i zeena sretno danas i javite odmah kako je prošlo!!

----------


## ninochka28

Moram priznati da mi se biolog malo prestao sviđati na zadnjem prirodnjaku kad mi je došao reći da nema j.s. i to smijući se :Razz:  ali ajde dajem mu zbog emisije još jednu šansu pa mi je sada opet drag :Klap:

----------


## arkica

<LI class=left>Gabi25 i zeena, sretno !!!

----------


## Marina27

Moram prijaviti da mi je nocas poceo smeckasti icjedak (ispricavam se na opisu) kao pred mengu. Tako da mislim da necemo morati ni betu vaditi u subotu. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## arkica

Bravo HRT!!! Bravo Dejane!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## NikolinicaB

Ajoj Nina1 draga  :Sad: ...bitno je da nada ne umire...Bravo za Dejana  :Smile: : ja kada sam bila na zadnjem AIH ubio mi je svu tremu kao i dr T tako da drugo se i nisam nadala....
Mislim da imamo ( ja sam i dalje Vas i gore na 5 katu ) najbolje dr i sestre, kada cujem sa drugih strana ljubaznost i usluga kao da smo mi privatno  :Smile:  :Smile: ...*Kada ide Gabi???*
Ima tko samnom iduci tj gore? Ja mislim da sam u srijedu jos netko????

----------


## AuroraBlu

Gabi je danas na transferu, čekamo da se javi i vibramo!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

Evo me doma... Vratili su mi dvije 8-stanične i jednu 4-staničnu mrvicu, kaže biolog odlični embriji. Javim se još navečer, tipkam s bratovog kompa

Hvala svima i pusa :Love:

----------


## ninochka28

Gabi :Very Happy: 

Sada se odmaraj i čuvaj bebice :Heart:

----------


## Zeena

nego, ovako danas na uzv-u sam si dobro promotrila svoje izvjesce od doktora. nije ih bilo 9 vec 8, a danas ih je 7. i to na desnom su 3,4 perspektivna (jedan od 15 mm i 3 od 13 mm) i jedan mali od 11 mm, a na lijevom su dva mala (10, 11 mm) a endometrij mi je 8,9 sto je ok. 
eto tako da sve skupa i nije nekaj s obzirom kolko cu primiti injekcija...   :Rolling Eyes: 

a imala sam ja neki losi filing u pon pa sam i zato bila malo  ali danas mi je sve tak svejedno, samo da budu 2, 3 postene js i ja sretna...  :Grin: 
a da, i punkcija ce mi biti ili pon ili uto, a sutra sam opet gore na uzv-u... 

eto moje izvjesce... ocito meni menopuri ne pasu za stimulaciju... tako da ne znam ako sad e uspijemo kad cu se opet odluciti na stimulirani s obzirom na sve...

----------


## Gabi25

zeena sve sam ti već rekla :Love: 

aurora i ninochka za uspješne i bezbolne punkcije sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Gabi25

eh da, zaboravila sam napisati- ovaj put sam dobila nešto drugačiju terapiju- 3x1 utrogestan oralno, andol 100 1x1, normabel po potrebi i novost- crinone vaginalni gel zbog kojeg sam na noge digla pola ljekarni u Zg-u. Na kraju sam ga uspjela naći, kupila mi ga frendica, ne ide na recept a košta ni manje ni više nego 575 KN!!! Skoro sam pala u nesvijest. Eto, ako vam doktor to prepiše ima ga u ljekarni Kuharić u Grahorovoj

----------


## jadro

evo javljam kako izgleda dogovor za psiholosko i pravno savjetovanje. Dr. vam da broj na koji zovete, prvo se dogovorite za psiholosko jer je pravnica "slobodna" i ona se prilagodi tom terminu da se ne dolazi dva puta.Kkazu da traje po cca 15-20 minuta, za psiholosko treba uputnica tj.dvije uputnice i za muz i zenu, a za pravnicu kopija vjencanog lista (moze i stari, najstariji) ili potvrda ako se radi o izvanbracnoj zajednici. Ne placa se nista. Eto, tako mi rekose preko telefona, javit cu kako je bilo na razgovorima. Pisem ovo jer ima puno stranica, pa ne znam je li netko već prijavio..a i od viska glava ne boli  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

> eh da, zaboravila sam napisati- ovaj put sam dobila nešto drugačiju terapiju- 3x1 utrogestan oralno, andol 100 1x1, normabel po potrebi i novost- crinone vaginalni gel zbog kojeg sam na noge digla pola ljekarni u Zg-u. Na kraju sam ga uspjela naći, kupila mi ga frendica, ne ide na recept a košta ni manje ni više nego 575 KN!!! Skoro sam pala u nesvijest. Eto, ako vam doktor to prepiše ima ga u ljekarni Kuharić u Grahorovoj


Ajme meni...pa od kud sada taj gel, za koji je to bog?
Nadam se da je to novitet zbog kojeg čemo ostati trudne :Smile:

----------


## narnija

drage moje ...stalno sam s vama ali ne stignem baš pisati...na poslu ludilo....meni danas 4 dc od jučer sam na klomifenima i slijedeću srijedu na prvoj folikolumetriji idem po treću sreću u vinog. odnosno treći aih ...
..za taj gel sam čula i msilim da je on isto što i utrogestani odnosno progesteron ali puno učinkovitiji...ma Gabi 25 ja uopće ne sumljam da će ti ovo biti dobitni ...minimalno dvije mrve će se primiti ....vidjet češ ..baš imam dobar felling .....pusa curke svima i sretno sa svime što vas čeka ...

----------


## mmaslacak

> eh da, zaboravila sam napisati- ovaj put sam dobila nešto drugačiju terapiju- *3x1 utrogestan oralno*, andol 100 1x1, normabel po potrebi i novost- crinone vaginalni gel zbog kojeg sam na noge digla pola ljekarni u Zg-u. Na kraju sam ga uspjela naći, kupila mi ga frendica, ne ide na recept a košta ni manje ni više nego 575 KN!!! Skoro sam pala u nesvijest. Eto, ako vam doktor to prepiše ima ga u ljekarni Kuharić u Grahorovoj


Ako je ovo kao i Utrogestani, čemu onda još i ovaj gel? Nije mi jasno zašto toliko progesterona?
A druga stvar..pa ljudi moji..stvarno je preskupo..a muko moja..mislim stvarno.... :No:

----------


## Zeena

Aurora, Ninochka sretno danas na punkciji... ~~~~~~~~
gabi, ajde super sto si nasla... ali slazem se sa mmaslacak, stvarno je pomalo nepotrebno a bome i preskupo.  :Shock: 

a jel stavrno moguce da moji folikuli prate moju prirodnu o? a tako mi se ne da danas ici gore... taaako sam si umorna...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Gabi25

Taj gel je isto progesteron, ne znam koja je razlika između njega i utrića. A da je preskup, definitivno je... nadam se da će biti i učinkovit. Nisu sve cure juče dobile takvu terapiju pa nemam pojma o čemu to ovisi

aurora, ninochka, zeena, sretno danas :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Evo mene s punkcije. Dobili smo 2 j.s. (od 4 folikula), ja zadovoljna, samo još moram dočekati sutra 10 ujutro kad zovem da vidim jesu li uopće bile zrele (a nadam se stvarno da jesu, pa danas mi je bio 15.dc) i jesu li se oplodile. I odmah je Dejan rekao da ako će biti šta od njih, transfer je u ponedjeljak.
Dobila sam već sada terapiju 3x1 utrić oralno i 1x1 aspirin 100.
Inače, bile smo u sobici skupa Ninochka, Anaea40 i ja. Javit će se one. Ninocha ima 9 j.s. a Anaeai nažalost nisu uspjeli uloviti 1 u prirodnjaku.

----------


## ninochka28

Evo i mene!!9 j.s. i ja jako zadovolja :Very Happy: 
Ova anestezija je mrak, ne znam kako bi bez nje sve to preživjela jer me sada sve boli :Sad: 

Aurora ga zove sutra u 10 a ja u 10.05 i nadam se da će biti sve ok

Što se tiće terapije ja sam isto danas dobila kao Aurora Utrogestan 3X1 i Andol 100.

Veselim se tulumu u ponedjeljak...biti će nas dosta :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

aurora, ninochka  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
baš mi je drago da je sve dobro prošlo, aurora 2 js u klomifenskom za mene bi bile veeeliki uspjeh... ninochka jesam ti rekla za punkciju?? anestezija rules :Grin: 

i evo još malo za sutra da se lijepo oplode ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Zeena

eto i mene... moji frajeri od jucer do danas fino porasli (17/16/16/15 mm), tako da je meni punkcija u pon, a stoperica u subotu. i naravno da ste me nagovorile pa sam i ja trazila anesteziju. tako da ako mi bude zlo 3 dana poslije vi ste krive.  :Laughing:  :Laughing: eto tako da znate! 

i bas mi je drago za lijepi brojecek js.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena*, neće ti ništa bit od anestezije. Evo, ja sam se prošetala do Britanca gdje mi stoji bus, sat i 15 minuta nakon što sam se probudila. To ti je anestezija od 15 minuta, onesvijesti te i kad se probudiš ti je kao da se budiš iz sna, nema nikakvih mućnina - samo ne smiješ ništa ni jesti ni piti 8 sati prije, dakle od ponoći.

----------


## Marnie

*AuroraBlu i ninochka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za js da budu zrele i s pola kromosoma vaših mužeka  :Smile: .
*AuroraBlu,* to je istina da se sada menopuri/gonali ne naručuju preko soc. ginekologa nego se dobiju od bolnice? Da li je to izašao neki novi pravilnik HZZO-a ili?

----------


## NikolinicaB

Vao pa ovdje je vecina SUUUUPER VIJESTI  :Smile:  :Smile:  Gabi SUPERRRRRR, Zeena vao koji broj 4 komada ~~~~~~ za pon, Aurora super si reagiraka na klomice.... Drzite se moga nije nikada gotovo ja sam 1 mjesec nakon klomifena i vise ostala trudna unazad 5 godina nisam imala F od prirodnog folikula zato kada se najmanje nadate ( i meni je ta izrekal isla na zivce pa sada moram sutiti  :Smile:   :Smile: 
narnija draga  :Smile: 
Ja ipaka nisam ovaj tj na ulz nego iduci 17.02 ajoj...mislim da cu do tada kod svoje ginicke....
VIBRA SVIMA~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

e da za ovaj gel cula sam za njega daju ga na dosta mj privano gdje se radi IVF i da je jako dobar..gabi nadam se da ti vise nece trebati

----------


## Gabi25

Nina i ja se nadam, koliko sam ga platila ima da djeluje  :Smile: 
Aurora, ninochka, nestrpljivo čekamo...

----------


## ninochka28

Evo mojih vjesti...3 uspješno oplođene i vračaju se u ponedjeljak mamici :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Jedino što me malo bacilo u bed je to što su ostale bile koma i nije bilo ništa zazamrznuti i to me malo uplašilo :Crying or Very sad: 
Kako je moguće da od 9 stanica 6 ništa ne valja :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zedra

Ciao curke!! Tu sam svama vaki dan i poorno pratim...
svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~za sve....
 :Very Happy: 
zahuktalo se u NMK :Very Happy: 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

ninochka pa ni meni 6 stanica nije valjalo, samo sam ih ja imala 14 pa su mi 5 zamrznuli
to je ono što je aurora rekla- nije da one nisu zrele nego nisu DOVOLJNO zrele za zamrzavanja
imaš svoje 3 oplođene i sad samo puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo dijeljenje

----------


## zedra

Ninochka, to sa zamrzavanjem je tricky...
da nema M.zakona, možda bi većia tih stanisa dala prekrasne embrije...to nitko ne može znati..
~~~~~~~~~~za tri mrvice :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

slažem se sa zedrom, možda bi baš te stanice bile bingo iako na prvi pogled ne izgledaju zrelo
sve nam je to napravio ovaj naš glupi zakon :Sad:

----------


## ninochka28

> Ninochka, to sa zamrzavanjem je tricky...
> da nema M.zakona, možda bi većia tih stanisa dala prekrasne embrije...to nitko ne može znati..
> ~~~~~~~~~~za tri mrvice


joj nadam se da si u pravu...malo me to zabrinulo :Sad:  ne zbog toga kaj sam želila da se zamrznu nego čisto radi statistike koliko ih je loših...kaže da su zrnate bile :Confused:

----------


## zedra

http://www.roditelji.hr/zelim-bebu/ICSI.html
zanimljiv tekst na temu kvalitet jajnih stanica..
znastvenici iz Bonna, kažu da od 10 j.stanica, dvije su idealne...i to je priroda tako uredila..

----------


## ninochka28

super članaka :Smile: 

samo nek ove moje tri mrvice opstanu i sve će biti ok :Love:  neću se više zabrinjavati


Aurora di si? Čekamo još tvoju vijest

----------


## AuroraBlu

Evo me, imamo 1 zametak. 1 stanica nije bila zrela, ali ova druga je odlična i lijepo se oplodila. U ponedjeljak u 10 dolazim po nju. Ninochka, vidimo se!  :Smile:  
Neću uopće čitati onaj članak, jer po njemu... ako su od 10 stanica 2 dobre, znači od 5 je 1 dobra - a ja sam prošli put imala 5 i ništa se nije dogodilo. S druge strane, ako sam sada imala samo 2 stanice, znači da nema šanse da je ova 1 koja se oplodila, dobitna! A opet... ipak postoji mogućnost da je. Statistika je jedno, a život je drugo...
Sad se psihički spremam na nepredviđeni trošak od 570 kn za taj gel koji je Gabi dobila...  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

Aurora  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Vidimo se u pon u 10!!Baš mi je drago!!

----------


## anaea40

Ninochka i Aurora bravo. Držim palčeve.

----------


## Gabi25

Bravo Aurora, neka bude jedan ali vrijedan :Heart:

----------


## Zeena

cure suuuuper za mrvice male!
ninochka, nemoj se zabrinjavati zbog js. glavne su ove 3! 
 :Grin: 
i super je ovaj clanak... 

a ja sam ko da me nektko letvom maznuo... samo mi se spava... kaj ce tek biti danas nakon stoperice?!? ps. jel stoperica pece ili nekaj?  :Embarassed:

----------


## Gabi25

zeena mene je choragon u guzu znao peći i biti neugodan, dok ovitrelle koji sam si sama dala nisam ni osjetila.
Aurora uopće se nemoj opterećivati sa ovim statistikama, ja više takve stvari i ne čitam jer mi užasno loše djeluje na psihu
Sad samo pozitivno- ja sam trudnica dok beta ne dokaže suprotno, tako se osjećam i tako se ponašam :Grin:

----------


## jadro

Aurora, jedna ali vrijedna  :Smile: ...ja se samo sjetim izraza lica cure koja je u stimuliranom imala 1 oplođenu JS, kako je bila i tuzna i razočarana...ali bez razloga, eno je sad, ljulja svoju curu. 

Pusti statistike, odi na podforum Biseri klinaca...kako ćeš se nasmijati i napuniti pozitivnom energijom

----------


## ninochka28

> zeena mene je choragon u guzu znao peći i biti neugodan, dok ovitrelle koji sam si sama dala nisam ni osjetila.
> Aurora uopće se nemoj opterećivati sa ovim statistikama, ja više takve stvari i ne čitam jer mi užasno loše djeluje na psihu
> Sad samo pozitivno- ja sam trudnica dok beta ne dokaže suprotno, tako se osjećam i tako se ponašam


Gabi ja se ponašam kao trudnica a još nisu mrvice nit u meni :Laughing: 

Već sam im i imena dala :Cool: 

Ma mene ujutro malo zabrinulo ali sada sam vrlo optimistična i jedva čekam mrvice da ih mazim i pazim..imam neki dobar filling da će biti val trudnica u vinogradskoj ovaj mjesec :Klap:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi,* ti ćeš svoj plusić dobiti kao najljepši poklon za Valentinovo, Ninochka i ja 4 dana nakon Valentinova, a Zeena tjedan dana kasnije  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ah, ta veljača...  :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## ninochka28

Meni bi to mogao biti najljepši poklon za rođendan (termin kraj 10.mj., meni rođ.25.10.) :Love: 
Vibriram za naše male škorpijice :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

Joj cure riječi vam se pozlatile :Heart: 
Neka nam ova veljača bude čarobna :Heart:

----------


## zedra

> Joj cure riječi vam se pozlatile
> Neka nam ova veljača bude čarobna


Potpisujem!! :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  :Love:

----------


## Zeena

i ja se slazem da nam svima veljaca bude dobitna!  :Heart: 
eto ja dobila pikicu... malo pece, nije tako strasno, ali sam se sva preznojila od muke... :Laughing:  
sad nestrpljivo cekam pon da vidimo jesam li dobra koka s dobrim jajima ili nisam...  :Grin:

----------


## arkica

> Joj cure riječi vam se pozlatile
> Neka nam ova veljača bude čarobna


Potpisujem i ja!!!

Sretno cure...

----------


## NikolinicaB

> Joj cure riječi vam se pozlatile
> Neka nam ova veljača bude čarobna


Ja drzim fige da dodete u moj klubic malo  :Smile: ..hm 9 mjeseci mislim...
Aurora i Ninochka super za vase mrvice...
Gabi vibra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pravit cu ti drustvo kada ces ici vaditi betu :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Samo da malo poskočim za zeeninu punkciju :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
i za transfer od ninochke i aurore~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

meni je danas 4dpt i o simptomima ne razmišljam, sretna sam što me lagano popuštaju bolovi od punkcije i sad samo uživam

----------


## Marnie

Bok cure. Nije me bilo pri kompu ovaj vikend, pa sam tek sad vidjela super vijesti  :Smile: . Bravo Ninochka i AuroraBlu (nemoj biti tužna što je samo 1 js, sjeti se samo mene, ja bih bila presretna da je ta moja jedna bila zrela  :Smile: )! Gabi25 ti se samo opuštaj i osjećaj se trudno hehe.

----------


## mia74

Bok svima!!!
Ja vas već duže vrijeme čitam i odlučila se konačno pridružiti,samo se još ne snalazim sa pisanjem!!?? a kamoli sa svim izrazima-ali ufurat ću se kad i ja krenem..he,he..
Naručena sam za prvi razgovor 19.2.-nije me strah već sam jako uzbuđena,normalno,ne!!Ja za sada ok-imam briseve iz Petrove iz 11.mj-nadam se da će mi priznati,hormone iz istog mjeseca-Petrova,uzv privatno.On već 4 spermograma-dva iz Petrove-teratozoospermia i dva friška s VV-asthenoteratozoospremia..
Ne znam kaj još trebam obaviti...i koliko ću vremena izgubiti na sve to,a kamoli kad ću opet dobit termin..za nešto...No,mi smo krenuli-termin je moj!!!

----------


## zedra

Mia74, dobro došla!

----------


## jadro

> Bok svima!!!
> Ja vas već duže vrijeme čitam i odlučila se konačno pridružiti,samo se još ne snalazim sa pisanjem!!?? a kamoli sa svim izrazima-ali ufurat ću se kad i ja krenem..he,he..
> Naručena sam za prvi razgovor 19.2.-nije me strah već sam jako uzbuđena,normalno,ne!!Ja za sada ok-imam briseve iz Petrove iz 11.mj-nadam se da će mi priznati,hormone iz istog mjeseca-Petrova,uzv privatno.On već 4 spermograma-dva iz Petrove-teratozoospermia i dva friška s VV-asthenoteratozoospremia..
> Ne znam kaj još trebam obaviti...i koliko ću vremena izgubiti na sve to,a kamoli kad ću opet dobit termin..za nešto...No,mi smo krenuli-termin je moj!!!


 
Mia74, dobro došla...mislim da će te/vas još tražiti pretragu na HIV, Hepatitis itd, pravno i psihološko savjetovanje, papu...ali to će ti sve napisati kad dođeš tamo. I ja sam na početku, za sad samo uputnice čekaju  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

cure ne brinite, kad obavite pretrage koje će vam reći i dođete sa nalazima u postupku ste već sljedeći ciklus, tako je barem bilo do sada, nema gužvi ni čekanja :Smile:

----------


## reno

> Bravo Aurora, neka bude jedan ali vrijedan


hej kokica konačno sam te našla,ja već jedva lezim i stvarno me boli sve i kukovi,a kicma da ti ne pricam!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## reno

kokica evo i mene k  tebi,rvo ti još jedne trudnice dok beta ne pokaže svoje

----------


## jadro

je Gabi, u čekaonici bile 4 žene, ja se oduševila, a poslije mi rekli da je to "gužva"...mislim ja sam bila prije na VV, nakon njih pojam gužve je čudna stvar

----------


## mia74

Čula sam za sve te dodatne pretrage-hiv,hepatitis ..Samo mi je papa star-od 04/09,mislila sam to napraviti privatno jer se nalazi od soc.gine. čekaju više od mjesec dana,a privat nekih tjedan dana..No vidjet ću šta će mi reći na prvom razgovoru..lako ja odem privatno..
Ne kužim ono pravno i psihološko savjet.??
Jel se to plaća??Imam frendicu odvjetnicu-jel mi ona može napisati potvrdu ili moram kod nekog točno određenog??

----------


## reno

gabi  baš sam si kul,ovi normići su  me toliko omamili da jednostavno baljezgam i baš se osjećam fino i mislim da smo ovaj put uspjele!!!!Pa veljaća je kaj ne,gle mjesec parenja

----------


## reno

Drage moje sve Što vas zanima pitajte ssamo gabicu ona je upuČena u sve i tako ti lijepo objasni da ne razmiŠljaŠ o niĆem loŠem!mene je ovaj put ona stavila na noge i nema beda zato imamo gabi i cjeli zim humane u vinogradskoj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!gabi jel tako???????????

----------


## jadro

> Čula sam za sve te dodatne pretrage-hiv,hepatitis ..Samo mi je papa star-od 04/09,mislila sam to napraviti privatno jer se nalazi od soc.gine. čekaju više od mjesec dana,a privat nekih tjedan dana..No vidjet ću šta će mi reći na prvom razgovoru..lako ja odem privatno..
> Ne kužim ono pravno i psihološko savjet.??
> Jel se to plaća??Imam frendicu odvjetnicu-jel mi ona može napisati potvrdu ili moram kod nekog točno određenog??


za pravno i psihološko te oni upute koga trebaš nazvati i naručiti se. Ne plaća se ništa, za pravno ti treba kopija vjenčanog lista (ili potvrda od JB), a za psihološko uputnica (1 za tebe, 2.za TM), i sve je u Vinogradskoj...puno jednostavnije nego što sam mislila, hoću reći, super što su oni to "organizirali" pa se ne mora lutati okolo. A pravnica mi je lijepo rekla da se prvo naručim kod psih.jer oni dogovaraju termine, a ona je gore svaki dan do cca 16h, pa se ona prilagodi da se ne mora dolaziti dva puta.

 :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

reno drago mi je da si nam se pridružila... inače smo reno i ja ovaj put bile skupa i na punkciji i na transferu.
ma naravno da smo uspjele ovaj put, nema drugačijeg razmišljanja  :Smile:

----------


## Marina27

Evo malo vibra za sve pikalice, cekalice, trudnice.....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## ninochka28

Evo i mene da se javim...vratili mi dvije osmostanične mrvice :Very Happy: ...jedna je odustala od borbe :Razz: 
sada malo mirovanja i vidjet ćemo što će biti....samo pozitivno :Love:

----------


## mia74

Hvala na info,malo mi je lakše jer sam se već vidla kak jurcam po gradu i to utjerujem-dovoljno što imam drugih,bitnijih stvari za obaviti-točnije imat ću!!

----------


## Zeena

eto i mene... ja sam svoje 4 js ostavila gore i sad cekam sutra da vidimo kakvo je stanje.  :Grin: 

ninochka jesi dohvatila na krjau vrecicu?  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
da, a kaj se savjetovanja tice, nije to uopce bed, brzo je gotovo i ok su i pravnica i psihijatrica.

----------


## ninochka28

zeena uspjela sam je podignut :Laughing: 

uopće neznam kak se trebam ponašati i koje kretnje izbjegavati :Sad:

----------


## Zeena

draga, sve normalno, samo bez nosenja teskih stvari, ili radenja teskih stvari i sve ce biti ok. 
ps. kad si ti popila prvi utric? i andol? jel to mora biti neki raspored ili jednostavno ujutro, popodne i navecer?

----------


## ninochka28

andol sam popila odmah a prvi utrić negdje oko 2-3,,,napravila sam si raspored svakih 8 sati mada ne mora biti strogo tako

----------


## AuroraBlu

Meni vratili moj zametak, ali nemam pojma koliko stanični je... Pitala sam biologa: kak vam izgleda, on kaže: odlično, i to je to. Skroz sam zaboravila pitati koliko ima stanica.

----------


## jadro

ninocha28 i Zeena  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: za vas 3 zeena, ninochka i aurora
a što se tiče utrića, kad se pije meni je rekla sestra otprilike svakih 8 sati ali nije sad baš jako bitno da bude točno

ninochka prvih par dana izbjegavaj nagle pokrete i nošenje teških stvari ali kažu da nije dobro ni samo ležati zbog cirkulacije. pa onda malo šetnjica po kući i krevetac :Smile:

----------


## Tibi

> je Gabi, u čekaonici bile 4 žene, ja se oduševila, a poslije mi rekli da je to "gužva"...mislim ja sam bila prije na VV, nakon njih pojam gužve je čudna stvar


*jadro* baš sam se nasmijala tvom postu od srca  :Laughing: . Na VV svaki put kad sam bila 40-50 žena, nemaš gdje sjesti, čeka se do lifta samo da dođeš do sestre predati papire. A sestra i dalje kod naručivanja govori dođite u 10, a onda kao luzer čekaš do 15 ili 16 h. Sve izglednije je da ću vam se i ja uskoro pridružiti u Vinogradskoj  :Love: . Kamo sreće da sam to napravila odavno, ali što je tu je.

svima vibre do neba da što prije držite svoje bebice u naručju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

aurora, ninochka zaboravila sam vas pitati- jel neka dobila taj famozni crinone gel za terapiju?? 
moram priznati da mi je s njim puno lakše, stavlja se samo jednom i to prije spavanja pa nema curkanja, i ima aplikator pa mi je nekako više higijenski nego utrići. ipak mora imati neke prednosti obzirom da toliko košta :Cool:

----------


## ninochka28

Nismo ga dobile niti Aurora niti ja...pitale smo sestru po čemu se procjenjuje da li to treba ići ili ne i ona je nešto rekla da se to na uzv kao vidi...kao kvaliteta endometrija iliti embrija...nemam pojma...nismo ju niš skužile kaj je s time htjela reći uglavnom ne dobivaju svi tu terapiju

----------


## ninochka28

Nego Gabi daj mi pomozi...od transfera moram svakih 10 min na wc i užasno sam žedna( ali ono uuužasnooo)...jel to normalno, mislim jel tebi bilo slično?

----------


## Gabi25

kvaliteta embrija ili endometrija?? hm, ma meni su embriji bili ok a endić preko 10 mm, ne kužim baš :Shock: 

žedna? ja sam uvijek žedna i pijem jako puno tekućine pa zato i često idem na wc pa ti ja nisam mjerodavna baš

----------


## ninochka28

> kvaliteta embrija ili endometrija?? hm, ma meni su embriji bili ok a endić preko 10 mm, ne kužim baš
> 
> žedna? ja sam uvijek žedna i pijem jako puno tekućine pa zato i često idem na wc pa ti ja nisam mjerodavna baš


ma nemoj se ti sada brinuti...kažem ti da je nešto promumljala i da je mi nismo niš skužile...nema logike da je za endometrij jer je tvoj još bio najbolji tako da to ne pije vodu!!Uglavnom to ti je dodatak koji ti ne može škoditi i iskreno ja bi rađe da je i nama to dao jer koliko sam uspjela pročitati o njemu jako je dobar!

----------


## Gabi25

ma ne brinem, samo mi baš to ne drži vodu... 
kad je tvoja beta? 20.2.?

----------


## ninochka28

> ma ne brinem, samo mi baš to ne drži vodu... 
> kad je tvoja beta? 20.2.?


Ma iskreno ja mislim da on to daje kad se sjeti!

Beta mi je 20.02 ali t o je subota pa ću vjerojatno ju raditi ili 19.02 ili 22.02

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi,* sestra je spomenula kvalitetu/izgled žutog tijela, odnosno proizvodnju progesterona - vezano za taj gel. A pitala sam sestru ima li doktor praksu nekome dati choragon nakon transfera (isto kao podrška žutom tijelu), pa je rekla da nekad i to da. Ali da ne uzmem na svoju ruku. (iako mislim, ako ne šteti...)
Meni sada, 8 sati nakon transfera, tanki crveni trag na papiru, kao puknuta kapilarica, hm...

----------


## ninochka28

> *Gabi,* sestra je spomenula kvalitetu/izgled žutog tijela, odnosno proizvodnju progesterona - vezano za taj gel. A pitala sam sestru ima li doktor praksu nekome dati choragon nakon transfera (isto kao podrška žutom tijelu), pa je rekla da nekad i to da. Ali da ne uzmem na svoju ruku. (iako mislim, ako ne šteti...)
> Meni sada, 8 sati nakon transfera, tanki crveni trag na papiru, kao puknuta kapilarica, hm...


eto ti si to bolje objasnila....ja sam je samo zbunila :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

ajde dobro... ma tak mi je svejedno, sve je to u principu progesteron.
aurora možda ti se kod transfera malo ozljedila neka kapilarica... a sjećaš se tko je tako imao navečer na dan transfera?? naša trudnica jaja2
zato evo za tebe da bude isti scenarij~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## reno

Biolog embriolog je mr.sc Dejan Ljiljak i tip je sasvim ok!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## reno

e gle fakat nas dvije moramo 16.2.radit betu,ma bit će to sve ok samo trebamo vjerovat i mi već jesmo trudnice!Jel tako curke?????????????????

----------


## petra30

drage  čekalice, vibram vam da budu veeeeelike bete  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
ostale curke, ova godina nam je dobitna

----------


## jadro

:Very Happy: Aurora, jedna odlična je odlično

----------


## Marnie

Bok cure! Bila sam jutros u Vinogradskoj po otpusno pismo, pa sam se iznenadila kada sam vidjela da mi je dr. u povijesti bolesti napisao da dođem odmah idući ciklus 9 d.c. za prirodni postupak. Sad nisam niti sama sigurna da li da idem ili ne s obzirom da u travnju idem na postupak u Maribor. A opet, meni su ciklusi jako kratki (svaki 24 dan), pa možda da odem na još taj jedan prirodni...
Cure čekalice vibram vam za lijepe betice  :Smile: .

----------


## Gabi25

marnie a jel si u mariboru u dugom protokolu? kad bi trebala početi sa kontracepcijom?
ako ti se to ne poklapa odradi još taj jedan prirodni, ko zna...

----------


## NikolinicaB

Curke bokic....
Aurora jedna ali dobitna sigurno :Smile: ..Ninochka, Gabica, Reny svima ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

he he od mene se racuna duplo tako da nitko vise od mene nemoze vise vibrati vam....Mis mo super osim sto su pocele mucnine, u cetvrtka priv ginic papa +ulz a iduc tjedan Vinogradska.
Petrice :Smile:

----------


## NikolinicaB

di nam je bebica  :Yes:

----------


## Marnie

Ne, nisam u dugom protokolu, idem u postupak bez kontracepcije. Doduše nisam 100% sigurna, jer sam samo komunicirala sa sestrom Jasnom, ali idući ponedjeljak idem na konzulatcije u Maribor, pa ću sve detaljno ispitati, a 9 d.c. će mi vjerojatno biti iza tog ponedjeljka, pa imam još vremena za donijeti odluku. Mada, htjela sam se malo odmoriti, ali sad sam se opet zagrijala za postupak (ah ta nada, zadnja umire  :Smile: ).

----------


## Zeena

eto da ja javim svoj tulum u labu. 2 js su bile dobre i obje su oplodene,na jednoj se vec jutros vidi napredak (kolko sam ja skuzila jer je taman biolog jeo  :Laughing: ) i transfer mi je u cetvrtak.  :Grin:

----------


## Gabi25

marnie pa onda možeš odraditi još jedan prirodnjak...
petra draga javi nam se češće :Love: 

zeena evo onda puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 2 hrabrice

----------


## Marnie

Zeena, odlična vijest  :Smile: ! Pridružujem se i ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje mališane do četvrtka

----------


## ninochka28

Zeena  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
idemo po dupliće :Very Happy: 

Ja evo mirujem doma i čuvam svoje mališane ali me sve boli...nadam se da je to normalno :Undecided:

----------


## arkica

> Ne, nisam u dugom protokolu, idem u postupak bez kontracepcije. Doduše nisam 100% sigurna, jer sam samo komunicirala sa sestrom Jasnom, ali idući ponedjeljak idem na konzulatcije u Maribor, pa ću sve detaljno ispitati, a 9 d.c. će mi vjerojatno biti iza tog ponedjeljka, pa imam još vremena za donijeti odluku. Mada, htjela sam se malo odmoriti, ali sad sam se opet zagrijala za postupak (ah ta nada, zadnja umire ).


Marnie, odi, ako imaš vremena zbog posla!!! Tko zna, možda....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena*, bravo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  2 su taman  :Smile: 

Nadam se da ćemo sve biti trudnice ovaj mjesec!!!
*Marnie*, ajde u još 1 prirodnjak, možda baš to bude to!

Svima :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

Hvala cure na podršci  :Smile: . Vjerojatno ću ići, ako ne budem morala uzimati kontracepciju.

----------


## zedra

Marnie, vidim ti u potpisu da su ti sve prirodnjaci bili??
To si ti tako htjela ili??

Svima~~~~~~~~za uspjeh!!

----------


## petra30

a javila bih se, ali kad nemam kaj za reći... osim da vam svima želim ono kucanje srčeka ispod svoga~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

Netko je pitao za Bebicu. Srela sam je u čekaonici u ponedjeljak. I da, zašto nam se više ne javljaš, Bebicaaaaa????

Gabi, Ninochka, ima li kakvih simptoma? Kod mene nikakvih.

----------


## Gabi25

ja sam pitala za bebicu... šta je s njom? zašto nam se ne javlja??

Aurora simptome NE PRATIM osim što sam opet pročitala cijelu temu nakon transfera  :Laughing: 

Ne stvarno, sve oni standardni sad još izraženiji jer utriće pijem. I ovaj put se uopće ne zamaram sa time, nekako mi je sve puno opuštenije nego prvi put. A i tek je 6dpt, još je rano za bilo šta.

----------


## AuroraBlu

A ja sam tek na 2.str. Nakon transfera  :Laughing: 

Kopiram ono što sam tražila, a našla u svom klubu 39+

Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće:
  1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se
  2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu
  3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota
  4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice
  5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu
  6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja,  morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice
  7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa
  8 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon  HCG u krv
  9 dpt...sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija
10 dpt... još više HCG-a se luči
11 dpt...nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz 
             urina

----------


## AuroraBlu

PS. Dan transfera je nulti dan, dakle prvi se računa sutradan.

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora i to sam već proučila još prvi put  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

Ma nema simptoma nego mene stalno od transfera nekaj bolucka :Sad: 

Ovaj put sam obećala sama sebi da neću pratiti simptome jer nema pravila....ak mi je suđeno da se mrvice prime vidjet ćemo za 12 dana :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

E da...jedino što si ne mogu objasnit je ta moja žeđ...od transfera sam stalno
 toliko žedna, nenormalno, nikad u životu me nije hvatala takva konstantna žeđ!
jel kome taj osjećaj poznat?

----------


## Marnie

*Ninochka28*, žeđ inače može biti poslijedica stresa, a iščekivanje bete je svakako stresno  :Smile: . Zato su normabelići zakon za vrijeme tog isčekivanja  :Very Happy: -
*Zedra*, pitala si me da li sam ja baš htjela prirodnjake: nisam to htjela, ali kada sam počela s postupcima FSH mi je bio užasno visok (čak je išao i do 47), pa je dr. L sa VV preporučio samo prirodnjake, budući da stimulacijom ne bih ništa bolje dobila, prema njegovom mišljenju. U međuvremeno se počeo vatiti i AMH (hvala Bogu) koji pokazuje kolika je rezerva js tako da mi je potvrđeno da mogu i na stimulaciju.

----------


## ninochka28

zeena sretno sutra :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zeena

hvala ninochka  :Love: 
Marnie, odi probati jos jedan prirodnjak... ionako nemas sto za izgubiti osim malo vremena... a nikad ne znas... mozda bude dobitno! 

mene malo prpa da mi sutra nebudu imali kaj transfreirati... ali definitvno se nadam najboljem i javim se sutra... mislim da cu si uzeti neku knjigicu pa da si malo cituckam dok kratim vrijeme... a tamo sam jedno 2 sata, jel da?  :Grin:

----------


## ninochka28

zeena di je onaj tvoj optimizam nestao :Evil or Very Mad: ? kakav strah? sve će biti ok sutra i samo se opusti :Love: 

Meni je već lagano dosta ovog izležavanja, ja bi na neku kavicu i šetnju :Coffee:

----------


## AuroraBlu

I ja sam doma ovaj tjedan... nagovorili me, iako nisam planirala. 
*Zeena*, nemoj se brinuti! Imala si 4 js od koje su izabrali 3 najbolje za oplodnju. Ma čak i da 1 otpadne još uvijek je ok da ti vrate 2. Držim fige za sutra i javi nam se kad dođeš doma. A nisi danas zvala da vidiš kako su tvoje mrve?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ups, *Zeena*, sad vidim da su 2 j.s. bile dobre, ništa se ne brini, to ti je taman!!!

----------


## Zeena

ma optimizam je jos tu... svakim duplim padanjem malo tone (8 folikula, 4 js, 2 dobre, nadam se da ce biti barem 1 beba  :Cool: ), ali se jos drzim...  :Laughing: 
i nisam zvala danas... rekao mi je da dodem u cet i eto drzim se ja toga... kaj cu gnjaviti ljude.  :Embarassed: 
aurora, i bolje kaj si ostala doma... malo uzivaj.  :Grin:

----------


## ninochka28

A gle kaj da ti ja velim...prvo 9 j.s., pa onda sve osim tri u banani i na kraju dvije dobre :Laughing: 

nek bude i jedna samo nek bude vrijedna :Laughing:

----------


## Zeena

ma bude... samo smireno.  :Love:  tu i tamo me opere neka mini sumnja, ali prode brzo... znam ja da su to mali borci.  :Cool: 
meni se tako nenormalno spava...  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Vidim da je veselo ovdje... Ja danas prvi put izlazim iz kuće, tjedan dana nisam niku mrdnula- idem frendici na kavu :Smile: 

zeena ništ ne brini, ja stvarno vjerujem u ta tvoja 2 borca :Zaljubljen: 
aurora ja isto kažem- pametno kaj si ostala doma- navodno je vani opći kaos sa ovim snijegom pa bolje da su nam bebice na toplom...

mene danas boli glava i isto mi se spava stalno- mislim da će me ovaj utrogestan oralno ubiti

----------


## AuroraBlu

Joj Gabi, bolje utrogestan oralno, nego ovo vaginalno... pa sva sam već iziritirana od 3 x dnevno.
A ja htjela ići danas na prosvjed za Varšavsku, ali po ovakvom vremenu otišao MM sam, gledat ću ga ako bude na tv  :Smile: 

*Zeena*, ma pitala sam jer u prošlom postupku (kad su još radili transfere 5.dan) sam zvala svaki dan osim u nedjelju, tako mi je biolog rekao. Ali te 3 koje su bile prvi dan, bile su i do 5. Tak da, nemoj brinuti, te 2 će te sutra dočekati!

----------


## ninochka28

> Vidim da je veselo ovdje... Ja danas prvi put izlazim iz kuće, tjedan dana nisam niku mrdnula- idem frendici na kavu
> 
> zeena ništ ne brini, ja stvarno vjerujem u ta tvoja 2 borca
> aurora ja isto kažem- pametno kaj si ostala doma- navodno je vani opći kaos sa ovim snijegom pa bolje da su nam bebice na toplom...
> 
> mene danas boli glava i isto mi se spava stalno- mislim da će me ovaj utrogestan oralno ubiti


fino...glava te boli i spava ti se....hmmm...jesi sigurna da je to od utrogestana :Grin:

----------


## Gabi25

ninochka i tebe bu glava boljela nakon tjedan dana ne izlaženja iz kuće :Laughing: 

zeena sretno sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jadro

e Aurora ja ti želim da stavljaš utrogestane još bar 10 tjedana, i vaginalno...eto, možeš reći da sam zločesta, ali vjeruj mi da nisam  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

mene već sada živci peru...danas me ulovio neki blesavi napad panike i plać :Laughing: 
mislim da mi je dosta izležavanja...poludjet ću do vikenda...nadam se da će se bar isplatiti :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

Cure, dobro da ste doma, jer ovo vrijeme je danas totalna koma. Jedva sam se probila do posla budući da živim u brdskom dijelu Zagreba  :Smile: . Mm i ja smo jutros sat vremena čistili snijeg da bi mogli izvući auto iz dvorišta i priključiti se očišćenoj cesti (naša ulica je slijepa, pa ju ralica nikada ne čisti  :Sad: ).  Samo se grijte i pazite mališane.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Jadro*, hvala na dobrim željama za utrogestane  :Smile: 

*Zeena,* vibram i mislim na tebe i tvoje 2 djece!!!
*Gabi*, kako je vani na svježem zraku? Ja ću u subotu izać u šetnju ako ne bude mećava  :Smile: 
*Marnie*, a gdje stanuješ? I ja sam pod Sljemenom, u Šestinama u slijepoj uličici, samo što nemam zimske gume pa na auto i zaboravim u ovim uvjetima  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora ja sam uživala jučer onih 15 min vani koliko sam bila na snijegu... stvarno je divno
ali da moram na posao i čistiti auto svako jutro ne bi tako mislila

javila mi se zeena, vratili su joj jedan zametak, 4-6 stanični, kaže biolog da je oplođen u ponedjeljak popodne oko pola 3 pa onda stigne još napredovati
evo za veliku betu za 12 dana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

A što se tiče nekakvih simptoma, ne znam kako je vama Gabi i Ninochka, mene jednom dnevno nešto štipne unutra, ali samo 1 dnevno  :Sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Držimo fige onda za tog malog Zeeninog borca!!! Baš mi je žao što je drugi odustao, ali neka, samo neka ovaj jedinac napreduje i uživa sam kod mame!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

> A što se tiče nekakvih simptoma, ne znam kako je vama Gabi i Ninochka, mene jednom dnevno nešto štipne unutra, ali samo 1 dnevno


mene stalno nešto po malo bolucka u donjem djelu trbuha

----------


## ninochka28

Ma super zeena!!!jedan ali vrijedan!!!!
Jesmo za ovaj mjesec sada svi gotovi sa transferima i sve čekamo bete :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka,* a ona cura koja je u ponedjeljak ležala između tebe i Zeene, jel na forumu?

----------


## ninochka28

nije na forumu jer je rekla da ju to previše opterećuje ali rekla mi je zeena da je i ona danas bila na transferu

----------


## Marnie

> *Marnie*, a gdje stanuješ? I ja sam pod Sljemenom, u Šestinama u slijepoj uličici, samo što nemam zimske gume pa na auto i zaboravim u ovim uvjetima


Ja ti živim u Gračanima, odmah blizu Sljemenskog tunela. 
*Zeena*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malečkoga  :Very Happy: !

----------


## NikolinicaB

Drage moje vidim ja da ovdje vlada TEŠKA pozitiva BRAVOOOOO :Very Happy: :
Mi smo danas bili na ulz ( ja i moja mrvica mislim) i ajoj jos sam u oblacima i mislim da danasnji dan necu tako brzo zaboraviti :Saint:  imamo sve prstice, rukice, nogice ma Sve..
CUR MOJE SVE OVO STO PROLAZITE ZABORAVIT CETE TOG TRENUTKA KADA OVO DOZIVITE  a ja vam iz sveg srca zelim da to bude vec ovaj mjesec :Heart: 
Netko je pitao za za žeđ meni je zed od kada sam trudna pojacana na 100-tu cak mi se dr zabrinula i odmah isla secer vaditi ali sve ok tako da mislim Ninochka :Heart:  daj Boze..

SVIM CURAMA ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ninochka28

Netko je pitao za za žeđ meni je zed od kada sam trudna pojacana na 100-tu cak mi se dr zabrinula i odmah isla secer vaditi ali sve ok tako da mislim Ninochka daj Boze..



Mene žeđ počela loviti nekih sat vremena nakon transfera tak da ipak mislim da nije zbog trudnoće ali svejedno hvala ti na lijepim željama :Love: 
 i  :Heart:  za tvoju mrvicu

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nikolinica,* zar se sve to što si nabrojala već sad vidi!?!?! Pa koliko si sad, 2 mjeseca trudna??? Daj bože da doživimo što prije i mi to...

----------


## šniki

*ninochka28* evo da te i tu malo pozdravim i ~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i sve druge curkice

----------


## ninochka28

Šniki i tebi za tvoju curkicu jedno veliko :Heart:

----------


## Kate 27

Drage moje, 
čitam vas već neko vrijeme i konačno sam se odlučila javiti.
 Slijedeći četvrtak imamo dogovoren termin i nadam se da ćemo konačno krenuti u postupak. Obavili smo pravnika, psihijatra i gotovo sve pretrage osim briseva, oni će biti gotovi sutra. U Vinogradsku smo se prvi puta javili u 6.mj prošle godine. Do 9.mj. smo obavili sve pretrage. U 10.mj operacija varikokele -  tri mjeseca čekali - bez rezultata. Vrijednosti hormona su mi u granicama normale (iz 8.mj), krajem siječnja doktor nije ništa rekao da ih trebam ponoviti, a ja zaboravila pitati. Vrijedi li to?   
Setno svima koji se nalaze u postupku!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kate,* dobro došla i ne brini, vrijede ti nalazi od 8.mj. Nek ti uspije što prije!!!

----------


## ninochka28

Kate dobro došla u našu veselu družinu :Love:

----------


## Marina27

Dobro dosla Kate27!!!!
Najbolje ti nazovi pa pitaj dali vrijede nalazi hormona, ja ti nisam sigurna.
MM ima istu dijagnozu ali nam nisu rekli da treba operirati varikokele, mene zanima zasto je to i o cemu to ovisi? Help!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za sve sto vam treba!!!

----------


## NikolinicaB

> *Nikolinica,* zar se sve to što si nabrojala već sad vidi!?!?! Pa koliko si sad, 2 mjeseca trudna??? Daj bože da doživimo što prije i mi to...


Da i ja sam mislila opet nesto nedefinirano  ali kad ono IZNENAĐENJE  :Smile: .... Sada sam 2,5 tjedna  :Smile:

----------


## Kate 27

> Dobro dosla Kate27!!!!
> Najbolje ti nazovi pa pitaj dali vrijede nalazi hormona, ja ti nisam sigurna.
> MM ima istu dijagnozu ali nam nisu rekli da treba operirati varikokele, mene zanima zasto je to i o cemu to ovisi? Help!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za sve sto vam treba!!!


Kod nas su inzistirali na operaciji, iako su nas upoznali s činjenicom da se kod 1/3 nalazi poboljšaju, kod 1/3 ostaju isti, a kod 1/3 su još lošiji nalazi. To je zadebljanje krvnih žila u mošnji. Ne znam točno o čemu ovisi .Moj suprug nije imao nikakvih simptoma, otkrili su tijekom pregleda.

----------


## Zeena

hej cure! ja konacno malo dosla k sebi...  :Embarassed:  eto kakve sam srece ja krvarim nakon transfera i to dosta, kolko sam skuzila nekaj mi je malo caknuo da ubaci malca unutra.  :Shock: 
i da, ista mi je terapija ko i vama 3x2 utrici, andol i normabel po potrebi (jel to kad me streca ili kad sam nervozna ili kaj?  :Cool: ) 

Kate 27, dobro dosla! 
i da, ona curka koja je bila samnom na punkciji ima 1 osmostanicni i 2 cetverostanicna. 
 :Grin:

----------


## ninochka28

Pa konačno si se javila!!Jel te upozorio doktor da bi mogla krvariti?koliko ja znam normalno je krvarenje ako te 
uštipne ali nisam čula da zna biti baš jako?ako nastaviš krvarit bilo bi dobro da nazoveš sutra dr.

----------


## Gabi25

Kate27 dobro došla u našu malu kliniku :Smile: 

zeena pa jel baš jako krvariš?? onda te pravo uštipnuo, ajoooj

----------


## Zeena

a rekao mi je da se ne prestrasim ako budem krvarila...  :Embarassed:  opisno, dnevni ulozak mi je premalo i bas je svjeza krv... ali mislim da nije to tako katastroficno i da ce uskoro stati... 

ninochka, nisam mislila da se necu odmah javiti nego me zakucalo za krevet. nisam bas sinoc spavala od nervoze  :Grin:

----------


## ninochka28

Poznat osjećaj nervoze i nesanice :Grin:

----------


## Zeena

ooo, znam... ja sam sva bila uzbudena kaj idem po mog komada...  :Cool:  sad ima da podivlja... mozda ga uspijem nagovaranjem uvjeriti da se primi... pa ga onda nagovaram...  :Grin:  

a necu vam ni spomenuti da su i moja majka i moja sveki svaka zapalile svijecu za moju mrvicu da se primi...  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena,* evo link, ima dosta cura kojima je transfer sve samo ne bezbolan: 

http://www.roda.hr/forum/threads/293...ight=transfer*

Baš mi je žao, ali za utjehu, iz ovoga što sam pročitala ima i goreg  :Smile:  a to je kad se radi dilatacija jer se nikakav kateter ne može provući u maternicu. U svakom slučaju, krvarenje ti nema veze s tim da li će se primiti ili neće, zato samo pozitivno!!!

----------


## Zeena

AuroraBlu, hvala na linku sad bum malo poskicala... 
 :Love:

----------


## NikolinicaB

:Sad:  :Sad: basa ma danas tuzna kada sm procitala Vas da vas boli i da krvarite ajojjjjj...
Al sve za mrvicu isplati se zato ja polako otvaram klub za nas posebni :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  tko je prvi *Gabica* :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Mene apsolutno ništa: ne boli, ne štreca, ne štipa, ništa, ama baš ništa i to mi je jako  :Sad:  i ne miriši na dobro...

----------


## Zeena

Aurora, pa nemora te nista boljeti.  :Cool:  zasto bi te trebalo strecati ili nekaj? nije trudnoca bolest da nekaj mora biti, pogledaj ninu, ona ni pojma nije imala da je trudna...  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## NikolinicaB

> Mene apsolutno ništa: ne boli, ne štreca, ne štipa, ništa, ama baš ništa i to mi je jako  i ne miriši na dobro...


Draga ne tako razmišljati, please glava gore i ponasaj se kao trudnica  :Smile:

----------


## NikolinicaB

> Aurora, pa nemora te nista boljeti.  zasto bi te trebalo strecati ili nekaj? nije trudnoca bolest da nekaj mora biti, pogledaj ninu, ona ni pojma nije imala da je trudna...


tako je draga moja ja kada sam 2 dana prije pregleda imala mucinu popila sam cak 5 controloca jer sam mislil da mi se od zivciranja moja helibacteri ponovno aktivirala, ni na kraj pameti uopce mi nije bilo. A da ne kazem kako smo proslavili Novu i zalili.....Zato drage moje...

----------


## ninochka28

Aurora potpuno se slažem sa Nikolinicom i zeenom....tko kaže da moramo nešto osjetiti, čak suprotno, kada razmisliš kako su te naše mrvice male bilo bi čudo da  nešto i osjetimo :Laughing: 
Nego mi previše očekujemo neke znakove, kaj da ti velim, ja mjerim temp. i imam povišenu i to me odmah digne a činjenica je da to ne mora biti od toga :Embarassed:  ali to  me drži.
Trebamo se opustiti i pričekaz još malo pa bumo vidle a do tada optimizam :Cool:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ali Nina je prirodno zatrudnila, u tom slučaju mi se čini normalno da se ništa ne osjeti. Ali kod nas s punkcijama i transferima... nekako sve cure uvijek nešto osjećaju, ja bi bilo kaj... samo kao znak da nečeg ima unutra (jajnika bar  :Smile:  )
Eto, po onoj tabeli danas bi Ninochka, tebi i meni trebala početi implantacija, danas i sutra.
Joj, danas me tako negativa pere, onda mi još onog primitivnog debila od ministra prikazuju na tv ovih dana... mislim da bi mi pomoglo da se recimo sada na njemu fizički iskalim (iako ovaj put nisam direktno osjetila posljedice njegovog zakona, ali razmišljam već na svoj sljedeći stimulirani) i kad se sjetim cura kao što je Gabi, i ona curka koja je s nama bila, i sve one koje imaju po 13,14,16 stanica... mislim, šteta koju i je napravio je neoprostiva i nepopravljiva i nenadoknadiva...

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora to je ona stara priča- ako ništ ne boli nije dobro, znači da se ništ ne događa, ako boli opet nije dobro jer ko zna šta se događa- znam da je teško, ja sad već lagano pucam po šavovima a do sad sam bila cool :Cool:  treba još malo izdržati i sve će biti ok :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> A da ne kazem kako smo proslavili Novu i zalili.....


He he, ja si popijem gutljaj crnog vina svaki dan baš namjerno... računam, za opuštanje... umjesto normabela  :Smile: 

Recimo, prošli put, u 11.mj. nisam ni 1 normabel popila (nisam osjetila da mi treba, toliko sam bila sigurna...  :Smile:  ) a sad baš namjerno popijem 2, 1 ujutro i 1 prije spavanja, za opuštanje mišića, uzimam to stvarno kao terapiju.

A čitam temu  nakon transfera, i svi pričaju o simptomima... mislite vi da se ne moraju imati nikakvi simptomi? Palo mi je ne pamet da nazovem sestre  u Vinogradsku i pitam ih, ali opet, sumnjam da one znaju o tome... sigurno ih pacijentice ne zovu nakon transfera i opisuju simptome.

----------


## ninochka28

Ja si isto razmišljam o tome kako nam danas počinje implatacija i isčekujem impl.krvarenje  :Smile: 
A kaj da ti velim, meni se zadnjih tjedan dana počelo kihati i svaki put kad kihnem pol sata razmišljam je li to naškodilo mojim klincima :Laughing:

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora vjerujem da će ti one reći da ne pratiš simptome, da se opustiš, da popiješ normabel i čekaš dan bete- jer kako one mogu pouzdano znati kakve ko ima simptome
Ja sam na temi nakon transfera našla jedan primjer gdje je cura pisala kako nema apsolutno nikakvih simptoma i bila je trudna
Nema tu pravila, jedino pravilo je strpljenje i pozitivna beta  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

Gle koliko puta se dogodilo da te koje su imale sve simptome stvarno i jesu bile trudne? Ja sam sada čitala najranije simptome trudnoće i bez beda ti mogu reći da ih većinu imam :Laughing: 
Grudi me bole(još od hormona), piša mi se stalno( puno pijem), imam povišenu temp.(vjerojatno od utrogestana),glava me boli(cijele dane sam doma pa nije ni čudo), spava mi se(cijeli dan ležim) itd... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
eto toliko o simptomima, milinović je i.... i uskoro će i njemu dolijati tako da nej bude ono....strpljen spašen :Laughing: 

POZITIVA!!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ma sve stoji što ste napisale  :Smile:  idem sad po normabel pa ću opuštenije uz internet...
Hvala vam na tješenju, curke  :Heart:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ljubice moje...samo da vas ljubnem, ako me niste zaboravile....vidim novo ruho weba  Rode...zamislite koliko me nema, kad ni ovo nisam vidjela...čitam vas čim uspijem.. :Kiss:

----------


## ninochka28

hej stara danas nam je ipak najvažniji dan!!!implatacija
Ja ode malo čitati knjigu :Smile:

----------


## NikolinicaB

> hej stara danas nam je ipak najvažniji dan!!!implatacija
> Ja ode malo čitati knjigu


Bravo draga koja pozitiva samo tako  :Smile: ....Aurora ja sam cudo jer od kada borbu vodim unazad 4 godine *NIKADA* nisam imala prirodnog folikula iz nijednog jajnika tako da ovo sta se desilo u 12 mjesecom je od klomifena koje sam pila u 11 mj kada sam isla na Aih. S tim da dam na desnom jajniku ( zdravom do tada ) dobila cistu od 5 cm i papa upala jaka. Pa sada vi meni reci....

----------


## NikolinicaB

> Ljubice moje...samo da vas ljubnem, ako me niste zaboravile....vidim novo ruho weba  Rode...zamislite koliko me nema, kad ni ovo nisam vidjela...čitam vas čim uspijem..


 :Smile:

----------


## Tibi

> hej stara danas nam je ipak najvažniji dan!!!implatacija
> Ja ode malo čitati knjigu


bravo! tako treba  :Heart:  Ovo mora biti dobitno...

*nikolinicaB* prekrasna su ta čuda prirode (ili možda nebesa tko bi znao). U svakom slučaju želim ti urednu, bezbrižnu i prekrasnu trudnoću  :Heart: 

svima vibre do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, da sve čim prije budete trbušaste  :Love: 

p.s. ja vas tu i tamo škicnem iz prikrajka jer ću vam se vjerojatno uskoro pridružiti u hodnicima bolnice i na ovom pdf-u ....

----------


## ninochka28

Curke evo počeo niz trudnica...nadam se da će i kod nas uskoro :Smile: 
Aurora kaže Blondy(VV) da nije imala nikakvih simptoma ia da se nije zbog
 toga nadala kad eto ogromne bete....tako da još jednom pozitiva!!

----------


## DinciP

Bok curke...
Ja se dugo nisam javljala, ali sad moram objaviti THE vijest. Trudna sam!!
Betu sam vadila u utorak ( 12dpt3t ) i bila je 120, a jučer 330. Kažu da je zasad sve ok i tek za 2 tjedna UZV. I dalje sam rezervirana prema ishodu jer stvarno se svašta može dogoditi, ali svakako sam PRESRETNA.
Drage moje ja simptoma nisam imala nikakvih, nakon transfera sam uživala doma odmarajući i uopće ne razmišljajući o rezultatu, uopće se nisam opterećivala sa rezultatom ( za razliku od 1. stimuliranog u kojem sam lagano ispallila od čekanja ). Normabele nisam ni pomišljala piti. U 1. postupku sam imala svaki mogući i nemogući simptom, a sad ništa. Toliko o simptomima. Još uvijek ne osjećm ništa posebno...

Od srca vam svima želim da vam Vinogradska bude dobitna kao što je meni.. Znam da ćete uspjeti. Mi smo bili baš problematični i evo... 

Pusa svima

----------


## ivica_k

DinciP, baš si me razveselila ovom lijepom viješću! Čestitam ti od srca i nek cijela trudnoća protekne glatko i "bez simptoma"  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Joj kako volim ove bez simptoma!  :Laughing:  :Cool: 
*DinciP*, čestitammmm!!!!! Živjela nam Vinogradska!  :Very Happy:

----------


## molu

dincip cestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . Volim ovakve lijepe vijesti!

----------


## Zeena

DinciP , cestitaaaaaaaaaaam!  :Very Happy: 
ja se samo izlezavam i gledam u tv... i bas mi je lijepo... :Cool:  nadam se da je tako i svima vama...  :Wink:

----------


## Gabi25

DinciP čestitam od srca!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Bravo Vinogradska :Very Happy: 
I ja jako volim ove bez simptoma :Laughing: 
Ti si bila u prirodnjaku?? Daj nam malo piši, kakav su ti zametak vratili, koji dan??

zeena jel prestalo krvarenje??

----------


## ninochka28

DinciP čestitam iz srca i hvala ti što si otvorila sezonu u Vinogradskoj!!!

Ajme koji dan...prepun trudnica :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## DinciP

Bila sam u stimuliranom - ICSI. Protokol Menopur i Suprefakt - standardno. Imala sam 12 folikula, od toga 6 jajnih stanica, 3 su oplodili ( ostatak nije bio za zamrzavanje ) i 2 su 8-stanična vratili 3. dan. Uf, koliko brojki. 
Uglavnom čekanje do bete je bilo iznenađujuće dobro. Uživala sam u neradu, laganim šetnjama, nisam se posebno pazila i tako. Dan, dva prije bete su me uhvatili pravi menstrualni grčevi ( kao da će krenuti svaki tren ) da sam i uložak stavila. I onda je to prošlo. Od ostalih simptoma ništa - tu i tamo štrecne, ali ništa posebno.

----------


## ninochka28

> Bila sam u stimuliranom - ICSI. Protokol Menopur i Suprefakt - standardno. Imala sam 12 folikula, od toga 6 jajnih stanica, 3 su oplodili ( ostatak nije bio za zamrzavanje ) i 2 su 8-stanična vratili 3. dan. Uf, koliko brojki. 
> Uglavnom čekanje do bete je bilo iznenađujuće dobro. Uživala sam u neradu, laganim šetnjama, nisam se posebno pazila i tako. Dan, dva prije bete su me uhvatili pravi menstrualni grčevi ( kao da će krenuti svaki tren ) da sam i uložak stavila. I onda je to prošlo. Od ostalih simptoma ništa - tu i tamo štrecne, ali ništa posebno.


Jao podsjeća me na moje brojke, opet velika pozitiva u meni :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Ma DinciP  jedno veliko veliko  :Heart:

----------


## ninochka28

Curke moje evo mog prvog simptoma....pekmezava sam ko malo dijete :Laughing: 

sada sam se rasplakala od sreće radi svih ovih današnjih trudnica :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Kate 27

Pitanje za cure koje su to prošle: Tko daje _drugo_ mišljenje za  MPO?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Uputit će te već jedan od naših doktora kome da odeš (koliko sam shvatila, second opinion se sastoji samo u tome da taj drugi dr.pročita nalaz odnosno dijagnozu tvog doktora i napiše da se slaže s tim i udari pečat - dakle, čista formalnost.

----------


## Kate 27

Hvala AuroraBlu

----------


## ninochka28

Cure jel mjeri koja temperaturu od vas?j

----------


## Zeena

ja ne mjerim tempicu... kud jos i to...  :Embarassed: 

nego, jel netko od vas ima onako malo nervozne ispade ko pred m? cas sam zivcana ko pas, a cas placem. (to mi se jednio desavala u onom najgorem pms-u i ne tako cesto kao danas)  :Shock:   ja se nadam da ce mi to prestati...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena*, i ja sam takva, ali mislim da je to zbog naqpetosti i iščekivanja. A temp.nemam zašto mjeriti, pa znam da mi je povišen kao i uvijek nakon ovulacije. Cure, u svakom ovulatornom ciklusu temp.skoči na dan o.i ostaje povišena do dan prije m, a u slučaju trudnoće je povišena idućih 9 mjeseci  :Smile:  To je zbog progesterona koji podiže temp.u 2.pol.ciklusa... a mi još dodatno i utrogestane uzimamo, tako da je povišena temp.sasvim normalna

----------


## ninochka28

ja sam malo dobre volje, malo plačem bezveze tak da brijem da je to nakon svih ovih hormona normalno :Smile: 
ja već tri dana imam 37.1 temp i danas 37.2 i to me malo drži mada znam da može biti od utrića :Smile: i imam jak pritisak, nemogu uopće ravno sjediti

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka*, implantacija nam je jučer i danas - zato te sve pritišće (mene malo manje, doduše) ali muka mi je sad već od cikle, jedem je svaki dan, da mi se nešto može nalijepiti na taj moj endometrij. (a što se tiče temp.pročitaj moj prethodni post)  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

A nadam se kad već nešto osjetimo da je to onda pozitivno :Smile:

----------


## Zeena

hvala, odmah mi je lakse...  :Very Happy: 
i normalna saaaam!  :Very Happy: ja pretpostavljam da to ima veze i sa progesteronom u ovim kolicinama... a bazalnu temperaturu sam mjerila mjesecima pa smatram da sad nema ni potrebe. i mene zateze trbuh i napet mi je...  :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Pa ja isto mislim da je pozitivno. i rado bi da imam više simptoma. za sada mi je samo donji dio trbuha napet, ali nikakvo štrecanje, niš...

----------


## ninochka28

ajd još malo pa bumo znali :Smile:  ja još danas ležuckam a sutra idem na kavu, ak se danas primilo to je to, zar ne?

----------


## Zeena

aurora nemoj uopce traziti simptome... ionako je svaki put drugacije i nekome nista a nekome sve... bolje da ih nema pa nemas nikakvih problema.  :Wink: 
ja to kazem sad... a sto ce biti za par dana, ne znam...  :Laughing:

----------


## AuroraBlu

:Smile:  i ja sutra idem na kavu, a preksutra na posao.

----------


## ninochka28

Ja se nadam da na posao ne idem sljedećih godinu i 9 mj, :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Cure, povišena temperatura je od utrića- meni je zadnji put bila 37.2, 37.3 pa ništa od svega. To stvarno ne znači ništa.

Zeena što se tiče ovih ispada- ja sam negdje čitala da i normabeli izazivaju depresiju i crne misli pa ti može biti i od njih.

I ja odoh u ponedjeljak na posao ali nadam se da ću raditi samo par dana  :Grin:

----------


## ninochka28

.Pa curke di ste??jel ima kakvih novih simptoma?Kod mene nit vrit nit mimo :Smile:  nema simptoma osim tu i tamo neka bol u donjem djelu trbuha

----------


## NikolinicaB

u guzvi sam pa samo da vas pozdarvim i koliko vidim gabi nije vadila betu???Aurora...Ninocka? Molim da obavjestite jer kao da ja idem vaditi tako sam nervozna.. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## NikolinicaB

> Ja se nadam da na posao ne idem sljedećih godinu i 9 mj,


draga ja ti zelim školsku trudnocu ( da nemoras mirovati ) pa ti se ljuti koliko hoces  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Ja sam gore 17.02  jos netko?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Gabi sutra vadi betu, ali mogla bi danas već jedan informativni testić nabaciti...  :Smile:  baš mi se nekako čini....*~~~~~~~*
Ja sam odlučila u petak ujutro testić napraviti (ne da mi se gnjaviti s vađenjem krvi i čekanjem rezultata bez veze). Ninochka, tvoj plan?

----------


## ninochka28

Naravno da ne moram mirovati ali da mogu hodati na kave i okolo a ne na posao :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

> Gabi sutra vadi betu, ali mogla bi danas već jedan informativni testić nabaciti...  baš mi se nekako čini....*~~~~~~~*
> Ja sam odlučila u petak ujutro testić napraviti (ne da mi se gnjaviti s vađenjem krvi i čekanjem rezultata bez veze). Ninochka, tvoj plan?


Ma ja bi najrađe već danas napravila test :Mad: 
Muče me ti simtomi, bilo mi je koma ovih dana, nisam mogla hodati koliko me sve bolilo a danas eto samo malo nešto kao bolucka ali inaće ništa drugo...više me veselilo kada sam nešto osjećala

Ja mislim isto test u petak napraviti , a ako bude poz onda u pon   betu

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja bi se najrađe onesvijestila do petka... nisam baš sa živčekima najbolje...

----------


## ninochka28

Ma trudne smo ziher!!Sve redom...Vinogradska ima da rasturi ovaj mjesec sa statistkama pozitive!!!!A onda ćemo sve skupa na neku bezkofeinsku kavicu da nazdravimo :Smile: )

----------


## NikolinicaB

Drage moje koja POZITIVNA vibra ovdje vlada super  :Smile: . Ma naravno da ste TRUDNE samo jos malo strpljenja, Beta kao j manja od 25 nece test pokazati *+* a trudnoća je tako da nebi ipak preporučila.
Ja cu kofeinsku kavicu i plačam kolačiče obećane kada je uopce dog kavica???

----------


## ninochka28

Nije dogovorena ali bi se mogla dogovoriti :Smile:  ja sam uvijek za

----------


## maca2

Drage moje držim vam fige i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete ovih dana!
Ja od sutra krećem s klomifenima  :Very Happy:  , piše na povijesti bolesti da trebam piti 2x1 dnevno, kako ste vi pile i do kada? Meni piše 3. - 7. dan ciklusa piti tablete pa 9. dan UZV.
Nadam se da ćemo u ovom ciklusu uloviti berem 1-2 stanice ( u prošla 3 prirodnjaka nije bilo ništa, ili prazni ili pukli prije punkcije  :Evil or Very Mad:  ).
Moram li tablete piti u točno određeno vrijeme ili da pijem jednu ujutro a jednu navečer bez posebnog tempiranja?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Maca*, piješ ih otprilike u isto vrijeme. Ja sam si odredila ujutro između 9 i 10, i isto tako navečer. Pila sam isto od 3.do 7.dana i imala sam 4 folikula, od kojih sam dobila 2 jajne stanice od kojih se jedna oplodila  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## ninochka28

Di nam je Gabi dAnas?

----------


## Gabi25

Tu sam  :Smile: 
Ja sam danas bila na poslu pa se nisam stigla javiti...
Kod mene je sutra dan D, sad već jedva čekam. Nalazi će biti oko 9, pola 10 i naravno odmah javim
Novo je kod mene da me leđa rasturaju, ali mislim da je to od sjedenja jer sam 10 dana većinom ležala
Sve ćemo vidjeti sutra

----------


## juliette

Gabi25~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~evo vibrica za sutrašnju betu.

----------


## mia74

Pozdrav cure!!
Imam par pitanja pa ako mi možete malo pojasniti...pliz...
Bila sam kod dr.K na prvom razgovoru i nemam riječi koliko me oduševio doktor...Dao nam je popis pretraga koje trebamo napraviti-one koje se rade u Petrovoj 3.Zanima me,koliko se tamo čekaju nalazi?
Naime,čini mi se da ćemo sve prije obaviti od psiho savj.!!!???Nevjerojatno???Ja spadam u zdrastvene radnike i znam sve Milinovićeve fore-svi režimo na njega,ali ovo je najveća glupost stoljeća sa tim savjetovanjima!!Dobili smo termin 11.3. i rekla mi je sestra da je to još i brzo!!??
No,dobro,doktor mi je rekao da ćemo krenuti odmah sa postupkom i to blago stimuliranim ivf-valjda sam dobro shvatila ili ne??
Može mi netko napisati okvirno šta to podrazumjeva ili je to individualno??
Sorry,ali malo sam se raspisala..
Puse svima koje su u isčekivanju bete........................

----------


## ninochka28

Bok Mia74 i dobro nam došla!
Ja sam sve radila u petrovoj i hormone sam najdulje čekala a to je nekih mj.dana.
Pod ovo blago stimulirani bi moglo biti uz klomifen, neka me netko ispravi ako nisam u pravu jer nisam niti ja baš sigurna :Smile: 
Znači uz klomifen se dobije manje j.s.(individualno....kod mene npr.2, ali ima i onih sa 4) .Uz njega ne moraš raditi pauzu 
od 4 mjeseca do idućeg postupka što kod drugih stimulacija moraš.Eto neka se još netko ubaci i napiše ponešto.

Gabi ti si trudna garant!!!Znam to i jedva čekam sutra da nam to objaviš!!!I brijem da su duplići :Smile:

----------


## narnija

drage moje Ninocka , Aurora i Gabi 25 trudne ste i gotovo....nema druge .....ja u  srijedu na trećem aih-u , Nina b nadam se da se vidimo , dođem oko 9 sati....imam jedan folikul desno 22mm , LH full pozitvna večeras štoperica..samo se još nadam da nije prazan folikul..... Mia74 mene je isto Kuna oduševio ...stvarno je optimističan..blago stimulirano misli na možda samo kloimefen i par injekcija gonala , a ne odmah full da vidi kako reagiraš...ovdje ti sve ide stvarno brzo ..ja sam prvi puta došla u 10mjesecu i već su skoro tri AIH-a iza mene....samo hrabro naprijed....a vi trudnjače da nam ovaj tjedan donesete lijepih vijesti ...plusića i pozitivnih beti... :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mia74

Ninochka28,ne trebam hormone već one sve markere hepatitisa,HIV1 i HIV2,VDRL,KG i Rh-ono što se obavlja u Petrovoj 3.Zanima me koliko se ti nalazi čekaju?

----------


## ninochka28

> Ninochka28,ne trebam hormone već one sve markere hepatitisa,HIV1 i HIV2,VDRL,KG i Rh-ono što se obavlja u Petrovoj 3.Zanima me koliko se ti nalazi čekaju?


to čekaš 8 dana, brzo ti je to gotovo

Narnija :Heart: 

I ja znam da smo sve trudne a i tebi želim da što prije ostaneš trudna :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## šniki

*Gabi25* da ne pomisliš kako sam te zaboravila ili da nisam slučajno nestala s foruma ( a ne, ne , ja sam vječita dosada forumska), evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra i malo ću :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , ali ne previše da se nebi forum tresao!!!!! :Laughing: 
*ninochka28* kaj da ti velim draga, sve pametno sam iscrpila!!

----------


## Gabi25

šniki ti me uvijek tak nasmiješ  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  
hvala ti draga

mia74 dobro nam došla, ninochka ti je već većinu odgovorila a što se tiče blago stimuliranog postupka dr.K je do sada prakticirao samo klomifene, ja sam prije prave stimulacije bila 2 ciklusa na klomifenima

narnija pa ništa nam se ne javljaš... sretno draga~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ma sve vas volim, tako ste me napunile pozitivnom energijom ovim lijepim riječima, hvala vam  :Heart:

----------


## petra30

curke, čekam da se javite sa lijepim vijestima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## FionaM

Evo da se i ja javim s novostima. Obavili smo sve pretrage u roku od tri tjedna (ne mogu vjerovati kak' je sve išlo brzo) i prošli tjedan odnijela dr. K. sve nalaze. Dogovorili se da od 4. do 8. dc pijem Klomifen 2 x dnevno (rekao je da mogu odjednom popiti obadvije tablete, amogu jednu ujutro i jednu navečer) i onda UZV između 9. i 11. dc. Ne mogu vjerovati da ću biti u postupku ni dva mjeseca otkako smo obavili prvi razgovor sredinom siječnja. Zbilja sve ide jako brzo :Smile: 

Ninochka, Aurora i Gabi.....sretnooooooo :Smile: )

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi*, ja sam uvjerena da je to to!!!"  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Nestrpljivo očekujemo vijesti  :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## NikolinicaB

Curke moje stare i nove jutrooooo....
gabi :Saint:  nisam radi tebe spavala...al ozbiljno....kad ce tih 10 sati ooooo....

narnija mene su narucili u 10.30 h sutra tako da se vidimo sigurno ako mi ne zgibas ranije...
Svim ostalim cekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
kada je kava???

----------


## Marnie

Dobro jutro cure! 
Gabi, užasno sam nestrpljiva (kao i sve ostale cure sigurno), javi čim dobiješ betu! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~još malo za bebača (ili više njih)  :Smile: ! Ninochki i AuroriBlu~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za strpljenje i pozitivne betice za koji dan.
Baš je lijepo vidjeti nove cure na našem Vinogradskom forumu i svima im želim dobrodošlicu (i da što prije odu s ovog foruma hehe).
Ja sam jučer bila u Mariboru i kako sam se dogovorila s dr. Vlaisavljevićem neću ići na prirodni ovaj mjesec ovdje kod nas. Dugo smo razgovarali s dr. o mojoj dijagnozi i dr. V. je savjetovao da je za mene najbolje da ne idem u nikakve duge protokole (mjesec ili dva prije stimulacije kontracepcija, pa onda supresija i stimulacija), već da je jedino rješenje kod mene da se prate ciklusi tako da se na 1. ili 2. dan m vade hormoni FSH i estradiol i ako su oni ok da onda 3. dan ciklusa ide stimulacija sa supresijom ili čak supresija nakon par dana kad se folikulići razviju. Ako hormoni ne budu ok onda se čeka idući ciklus. Tako da nećemo čekati četvrti mjesec već idemo u postupak već idući ciklus ako budu hormoni ok  :Smile: !

----------


## Zeena

cure danas sam nositelj losih vijesti... Gabi je morala na sastanak pa vam nije stigla javiti da je beta 9,5 znaci nista ovaj put...  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

a kaj ste sve na mene zaboravile... i ja cekam betu...  :Embarassed: 

marnie, sretno!

----------


## jadro

Mia74, evo ja danas obavila hormone 3DC u Petrovoj, krv se vadi od 7-9h, ne treba se naručiti, i nalaz gotov za manje od sedam dana, s tim da sam ja pitala mogu li ga podići kad dođem 21DC, i naravno, mogu.
S tim, da pazi, meni je na uputnici pisalo i TSH, ali to ti ne vade u Petrovoj, tako neka ti dr.za to da drugu uputnicu jer to moraš vaditi na nuklearnoj na Rebru (ili u nekoj drugoj ustanovi, žena nije znala sa sigurnošću koja).
Spermiogram, u Petrovoj gotov za par dana (recimo, od petka gotov u utorak) i možeš ga i ti podići
Nalazi od hepatititsa itd. gotovi za 8 dana, tamo se krv vadi do 10:30h (ili 11..već sam zaboravila), ja sam dosla u 10 i bila 3. na redu


a ovim trima trudnicama šaljem  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

A ne vjerujem :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
baš mi je žao

----------


## Marnie

a joj, Gabi,  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: , drži se  :Love: . 
Zeena, oprosti, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i tebi za betu  :Smile: .

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi*, jednostavno ne mogu vjerovat!!!  :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  Ali i 9,5 je nešto. Ne bi se ipak ponovila betica u četvrtak-petak? Si zvala Vinogradsku?

*Zeena*, ma naravno da ti držimo fige, ali ti si za ovaj mjesec (od nas na forumu) zadnja na redu, pa...  :Embarassed:

----------


## ninochka28

> *Gabi*, jednostavno ne mogu vjerovat!!!  Ali i 9,5 je nešto. Ne bi se ipak ponovila betica u četvrtak-petak? Si zvala Vinogradsku?
> 
> *Zeena*, ma naravno da ti držimo fige, ali ti si za ovaj mjesec (od nas na forumu) zadnja na redu, pa...


Meni je isto ova beta malo sumnjiva, šta nije da može i 5 biti ok i narasti??


zeena ma mislimo i mi na tebe :Heart:

----------


## Zeena

ma moram vas malo cure... ne ljutim se ja, samo malo zezam... :Grin:  a za tocno 7 dana je i moj dan d... 

a definitvno sam ostala u soku kad mi je javila... ja sam bila 100 % sigurna da je to to!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Gabi25

Evo me :Sad: 
Zvala Vinogradsku i sestra mi je rekla da ne prekidam terapiju i da ponovim betu u četvrtak ili petak pa da se ponovo javim. Iako je to po meni samo odgađanje neizbježnog, stvarno ne znam šta bi se trebalo dogoditi da ovo ispadne dobro. Pretpostavljam da se radi o biokemijskoj pa ne znam čemu više daljnje mučenje.
U totalnoj sam komi ali dobro, preživjet ćemo i ovo pa će jednom i nama uspjeti :Crying or Very sad:  Jednom kad skupim snage ponovo ići u postupak jer sad je trenutno nemam

----------


## Zeena

Gabi  :Love:  nikad se ne zna, mozda jos bude sve dobro...  :Love:

----------


## ninochka28

Gabi znam da je teško ali izdrži još malo jer možda ipak bude ok:heart

ja nekako još uvijek mislim da će biti sve ok

----------


## NikolinicaB

> Evo me
> Zvala Vinogradsku i sestra mi je rekla da ne prekidam terapiju i da ponovim betu u četvrtak ili petak pa da se ponovo javim. Iako je to po meni samo odgađanje neizbježnog, stvarno ne znam šta bi se trebalo dogoditi da ovo ispadne dobro. Pretpostavljam da se radi o biokemijskoj pa ne znam čemu više daljnje mučenje.
> U totalnoj sam komi ali dobro, preživjet ćemo i ovo pa će jednom i nama uspjeti Jednom kad skupim snage ponovo ići u postupak jer sad je trenutno nemam



halooo curke pa 9,5 je pozitivna beta koja se moze nakraju jako lijepo poduplati, ČEMU OVAKVO RAZMISLANJE dok se ne dokaze suprotno ja smatram Gabi trudnoma vi kako hocete. samo da Vas podsjetim da je moja prva bila 10 i nije bila biokemijska...Sad sam ljuta na ovako negativna razmišljanja.grrrrr

----------


## ninochka28

Potpuno se slažem!!!Ipak je to vađeno 12 dpt a ne 14dpt i vratili su ti predembrije 3. dan

Po meni tu isto ima još dosta optimizma za pozitivu :Love:

----------


## Marnie

Pa da ,točno NinaB je počela od tako male bete! Zato Gabi samo misli pozitivno da nahraniš tog mališana novom snagom  :Smile: !

----------


## NikolinicaB

> Gabi  nikad se ne zna, mozda jos bude sve dobro...


kako bi tebe i Auroru mogli zaboraviti  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## NikolinicaB

Tako sam i ja razmisljala Gabi sa takvom betom i dovelo me do cega me je dovelo do spontanog...

samo nesmijes tako razmisljati pa pogledaj link http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=148&Show=507

zato te molim glava gore

----------


## AuroraBlu

Gabi, evo i cure su ti rekle! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skok u petak!!! (nemoj u četv.vadit, odi rađe u petak). Stvarno je moguće da je sve tek na početku.
A ako dođe do plana B: odmori se i zaboravi na sve 4 mjeseca i u 6.mj.taman pred ljeto si opet u postupku, puna elana!

----------


## ninochka28

'Ej curke di se u Vinogradskoj vadi beta i koliko se dugo čeka?

----------


## NikolinicaB

> 'Ej curke di se u Vinogradskoj vadi beta i koliko se dugo čeka?


ja sam uvijek u Suncu vadila i DR oba su pohvalila njihov laboratorij radi preciznosti zato se njih sam drzala. nalaz na mail za 1 h.
dode ja mislim 150 kn ( ja imam policu pa....) 
Ninochka kada ides draga????

Gabi glava gore

----------


## AuroraBlu

Vadi se u endokrinološkom lab.koji je u zgradi nasuprot naše. Nalaz je gotov isti dan oko 13h

----------


## ninochka28

A joj nemam pojma....12 dpt je u subotu pa sada razmišljam čak da nazovem sunce i pitam ih da li mogu u subotu doći?

----------


## nina1

> Evo me
> Zvala Vinogradsku i sestra mi je rekla da ne prekidam terapiju i da ponovim betu u četvrtak ili petak pa da se ponovo javim. Iako je to po meni samo odgađanje neizbježnog, stvarno ne znam šta bi se trebalo dogoditi da ovo ispadne dobro. Pretpostavljam da se radi o biokemijskoj pa ne znam čemu više daljnje mučenje.
> U totalnoj sam komi ali dobro, preživjet ćemo i ovo pa će jednom i nama uspjeti Jednom kad skupim snage ponovo ići u postupak jer sad je trenutno nemam


Gabi  :Love: 
ne gubi nadu, nije još sve izgubljeno ....
vadi ti samo betu u petak ...
ne mora značiti da je biokemijska 
još će na kraju sve ispasti ok .... 
ajde drži se a mi svi ćemo *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* do petka za betu  
 :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

ja mislim da vinogradska isto ima dobar lab. a možeš na uputnicu pa niošta ne platiš. a i ideš preko reda jer se bhcg uvijek radi preko reda  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

Eto ja zvala Sunce i rade subotu do 10 i mene bi koštalo nekih 83 kn jer mi firma ima neki deal s njima pa mislim da ću to tako izvesti.

----------


## jadro

Gabi, ajmo čekati četvrtak/petak  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

> ja mislim da vinogradska isto ima dobar lab. a možeš na uputnicu pa niošta ne platiš. a i ideš preko reda jer se bhcg uvijek radi preko reda


A koliko se čeka za nalaz? i di je taj labaratorij? jel to u našoj zgradi u podrumu ili?

----------


## nina1

> Ja sam jučer bila u Mariboru...


 Ej Marnie, i ja se spremam u MB na konzultacije ...
daj mi samo napiši molim te da li si se za konzultacije dogovorila mailom ili putem telefona ,
koliko si čekala na konzultacije i u koje doba dana si bila na konzultacijama, ujutro ili popodne... 
Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Napisala sam 7.post odozdo: u zgradi preko puta, isti dan gotovo

----------


## ninochka28

> Napisala sam 7.post odozdo: u zgradi preko puta, isti dan gotovo


A je vidim sadA :Embarassed: 

Nego kada ćeš ti ići?

----------


## zedra

Gabi, mislim da je i rikikiki imala tako malu betu, a prije par dana je rodila kćer!!
potraži njene postove...valjda nisam pobrkala..
Sretno!! :Love:

----------


## šniki

*Gabi25* baš dobro da su te cure malo ohrabrile, slažem se s njima, 9,5 nije 0......evo pusim te i skupi sad snage i živaca i napadni tu betu u petak....

----------


## Gabi25

Da odem ja to u petak ponoviti?? Bolje nego u četvrtak...
Ma ne želim da mislite da sam sad pala u ne znam kakav očaj ali ja stvarno ne vjerujem da može nešto biti od toga...

I Aurora ja ne moram ponovo čekati stimulirani, imam ja svojih 5 smrzlića kod Dejana :Grin: 
I imam Maribor u 12. mjesecu

----------


## šniki

Pa ja mislim da odeš u čet zbog eventualnog duplanja...mislim čemu čekati petak, ako je trudnoća bude se poduplalo do četvrtka ( kak ti je sestra rekla tak napravi)

----------


## Gabi25

šniki sestra mi je rekla da odem u četvrtak ili petak, kako mi bolje paše. A ne znam, vidjet ću još...

----------


## Marnie

> Ej Marnie, i ja se spremam u MB na konzultacije ...
> daj mi samo napiši molim te da li si se za konzultacije dogovorila mailom ili putem telefona ,
> koliko si čekala na konzultacije i u koje doba dana si bila na konzultacijama, ujutro ili popodne... 
> Hvala


Nina1, poslala sam ti pp.

----------


## AuroraBlu

> I Aurora ja ne moram ponovo čekati stimulirani, imam ja svojih 5 smrzlića kod Dejana


Sorry, zaboravila  :Embarassed:  

*Ninochka*, ma neću ni vadit betu jer mi se ne da trčat prije posla... napravit ću test u petak ujutro. Ako je preko 25 vidjet će se i na njemu.

----------


## AuroraBlu

PS: a i za živce mi je lakše čekat 5 minuta rezultat pi-pi testa nego par sati iz laboratorija  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Joj cure sad ću vam reći- nemojte raditi testove- ja sam ga radila u nedjelju ujutro i bio je pozitivan ali sa jako jako slabom crticom koja se pojavila tek nakon 15 min. Naravno da me to diglo, mislila sam da je beta još mala pa je zato tako slaba. Ponadala sam se naravno, ko ne bi. Bolje mi je da sam čekala betu pa se ne bi ni lažno ponadala...

----------


## ninochka28

ma zato sam se ja odlučila ipak za sunce...neda mi se ići u grad do ginića po uputnicu i čekati par sati,
 a u suncu me dođe koda sam kupila test i kaže žena da je za sat vremena gotov nalaz....taman da popijem kavicu

----------


## arkica

Gabi25, polako!!! I moja frendica nije vjerovala da je trudna u tvojoj situaciji i pogriješila je. Za 2 miseca ću biti kuma njenom malom anđelu.

Cure, vibriram za pozitivne bete!!! Bilo bi vrijeme da i na ovom forumu malo slavimo....

Pitanje: Pijem Klomifene već 4 dana i jako sam živčana, jako! Kakve su bile vaše reakcije na te tablete?

----------


## NikolinicaB

curke hvala sto ste sljedile moj porukicu ohrabrenja i slozile se samnom*....za Gabi zato draga glava gore i pozitiva* inace.....ja bi na tvome mjestu u cetvrtak u isto vrijeme da se vidi točno duplanje vibram da bude preko 100
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
NI ja nisam za testove rade beta.......

----------


## Gabi25

Hvala vam cure na podršci, sad mi se stvarno stvorila neka nada ali opet...
Nikolinica znam da je tvoja situacija bila slična ali isto tako znaš kako je završila- baš zato mi je gotovo nemoguća misija da ovo ispadne pozitivno

arkice ja nisam imala nikakvih nuspojava od klomifena. Sretno!!!

----------


## delfin

Cure, mm i ja potencijalni smo kandidati za mpo. Čekamo moju laparoskopiju ( jajovodi) koja će nas dalje usmijeriti. Spermiogram mm nije najbolji ( oligospermia 6mil/ml ) pa pretpostavljamo da i u slučaju dobre prohodnosti mojih jajovoda nemamo baš neke šanse za prirodno začeće ( iako smo imali jednu prirodnu trudnoću,spontani u šestom tjednu). Mene zanima koliko se čeka na postupak u Vinogradskoj? Sve potrebne pretrage već su obavljene ( hormoni, brisevi,urolog). Vidim da spominjete pravnika i psihologa. Što ide prvo?

----------


## Kate 27

Sve možeš obaviti u jednom danu. Najprije se dogovori kod psihijatrice, pa onda za isti taj datum kod pravnice (izlazi parovima u susret da ne moraju dva puta dolaziti). Mi smo to obavili prije dva tjedna - čista formalnost.

----------


## FionaM

Slažem se s Kate....sestra u Vinogradskoj ti je sigurno dala brojeve telefona psihijatra i pravnika. Prvo nazovi psihijatricu da ti dogovori termin i onda tek pravnicu koja je fleksibilna i prilagodit će se tebi i naručit će vas taj dan kad idete i kod psihijatra da obavite sve u jednom danu. Tebi uputnicu za psihijatra daje tvoj ginekolog, a MM njegov doktor opće prakse. Za pravnicu treba kopija vjenčanog lista i osobnih iskaznica. Kad smo nazvali naručili nas za tjedan dana...sretno.

----------


## delfin

Hvala cure.

----------


## ninochka28

Cure meni je danas 8 dpt a počelo me boliti kao da ću dobiti m :Sad:

----------


## Gabi25

Eto sad kad sam na netu pročitala sve o biokemijskim trudnoćama mirna sam i spremna ići dalje kad doktor to kaže. I ne samosažalijevam se nego sam vražje realna :Grin: 
I naravno, navratila sam da malo zavibriram za Zeenu, Auroru i ninochku, naše 3 nove trudnice  :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ninochka28

Gabi ali ja još uvijek vibriram i za tebe :Love:

----------


## mia74

Jadro,tek sad vidla poruku i šta si sve obavila,ali ja nemam problema sa hormonima-ja to sve imam-obavila i sve mi vrijedi,ali nikako mi nije jasno kako ste tako brzo obavile psihijatra!!??
Ništa ne mogu započeti jer me psihijatar naručio tek 11.3.-kak je to brzo!!!Jel ja to mogu negdje drugdje obaviti a da mi priznaju papir od nekog drugog?
Jel da,da me glupost muči,ali nije mi jasno...

----------


## petra30

Vibram za sve curke  :Smile: 
I čekam petak da se Gabi tu dođe pohvaliti  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  Bejbe, samo hrabro, mi smo tu za tebe

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi*, i ja vi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~bbbbram da se ta beta ipak trgne i shvati smisao života!  :Very Happy: 

*Ninochka*, i mene je jutros, prvo čega sam bila svjesna kad sam otvorila oči, tako probolo, kao nožem, a to mi je nagovještaj da će m.sigurno sutra, preksutra... a jučer sam bila sva naduta, morala sam otkopčati gumb na hlačama...  :Sad:

----------


## NikolinicaB

> Gabi25, polako!!! I moja frendica nije vjerovala da je trudna u tvojoj situaciji i pogriješila je. Za 2 miseca ću biti kuma njenom malom anđelu.
> 
> Cure, vibriram za pozitivne bete!!! Bilo bi vrijeme da i na ovom forumu malo slavimo....
> 
> Pitanje: Pijem Klomifene već 4 dana i jako sam živčana, jako! Kakve su bile vaše reakcije na te tablete?


Draga shvačam te ja sam bila užasna od klomifena bila sam prije za psihijatriju a ne za MPO ali ovisi ali iskreno mi je drago sto nisam jedina tako reagirala ja sam bila sva u suzama i živčanoća od klomifena...
Draga Gabi da znas kako je moja situacija zavrsila samo zato samo sam sama odustala i prestala sa utericima..nemoj gubiti nadu ja vibram za SVE CURE ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jadro

Aurora, i ja sam prije 5 godina imala hlače otkopčane, tj.vezane gumicom  :Smile: , istina, nakon stimulacije, ali....vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr............

mia74, i mene kad su naručili na ta savjetovanja bilo je za nekih cca mjesec dana, tj. ja to idem obaviti sljedeći tjedan
vjeruj mi, sad ti to izgleda daleko, ali brzo će proći. Ja moram obaviti sve, jer moji nalzi su stari i po nekoliko godina

----------


## ninochka28

> *Gabi*, i ja vi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~bbbbram da se ta beta ipak trgne i shvati smisao života! 
> 
> *Ninochka*, i mene je jutros, prvo čega sam bila svjesna kad sam otvorila oči, tako probolo, kao nožem, a to mi je nagovještaj da će m.sigurno sutra, preksutra... a jučer sam bila sva naduta, morala sam otkopčati gumb na hlačama...


Ma ja se niti ne osječam napuhnuto, ništa :Evil or Very Mad: 
jedino kaj imam valunge,tj.tren mi je jako hladno a tren vruće i navečer ,me zna malo glava zabolit inače ništa, samo glupa bol koda da ću svaki tren dobiti :Sad: 

neznam kaj bi rekla ali bojim se da na kraju nebum niti stigla izvadit betu :Sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka*, (ovo govorim i sebi) znaš da postoje 4 kombinacije, odnosno sve je moguće: 1.bez simptoma, a trudnoća; 2. bez simptoma i bez trudnoće; 3. sa svim simptomima, bez trudnoće; 4. sa svim simptomima i trudnoća. Nema puno smisla dumati o tome koja od ovih kombinacija se događa upravo nama...
Ja kao da ću svaki čas dobit... (još uvijek sve čisto, sad provjerila), i kao da sam u nekom balonu... jedva doživljavam svijet oko sebe.
*Gabi*, kako se ti držiš? Kad ideš na provjeru? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ninochka28

Ma je sve ja to znam...jedva čekam petak da znam u kojoj smo kombinaciji od te 4 :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora dobro sam ja, zapravo začuđujuće dobro... Sutra idem ponoviti betu pa ćemo vidjeti. Iako ja u sebi već sve znam i već se pripremam za dalje :Smile: 

Ja vibram da ste u onoj kombinaciji gdje je trudnoća krajnji ishod~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## NikolinicaB

> Aurora dobro sam ja, zapravo začuđujuće dobro... Sutra idem ponoviti betu pa ćemo vidjeti. Iako ja u sebi već sve znam i već se pripremam za dalje
> 
> Ja vibram da ste u onoj kombinaciji gdje je trudnoća krajnji ishod~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


gabica :Love:  drago mi je da si dobro...
Evo ja sam bila na kontroli i srela narniju koja je bila na Aih i zato jos jedamput ovim putem ~~~~~~~~~~~
Nama je naš medo  :Heart:  malo cagao meni i dr T...i sve 5
Znam da se ponavljam ali svma od sveg srca želim da dođu u moj klub :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ninochka28

Sada jedno pomalo čudno pitanje :Embarassed: 
Razmišljala sam o tome kako dr.mogu znati tj.pretpostaviti trudnoću palpacijom na pregledu, da li to onda i mi kad si stavljamo utriće možda možemo skužiti nekakvu razliku? jel netkom to palo na pamet ili samo ja imam takve blesAve primisli :Embarassed:

----------


## mia74

Thanx jadro na info :Smile: ...za psiho savjet.Zvala sam i obiteljski centar-tamo mi rekli da moramo dolaziti 5 puta,svaki tjedan...još gore..Ma proći će i tih "par "dana..hvala Bogu,2.mj. ima 28 dana...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka*, a otkud ti to da se trudnoća može ustanoviti palpacijom?  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

Pa eto nebi vjerovala ali mojoj kolegici je tako doktorica ustanovila trudnoću :Smile:  i meni je čudno ali kaj ja znam možda tu ima neke promjene pa ono...heheh

----------


## zedra

Ninochka, u trudnoći je valjda cerviks i maternica smekšana...tako znaju, mislim....
moj testić danas negativan....treća tropa...
~~~~~~~za više sreće svima vama....

----------


## ninochka28

A joj Zedra baš mi je žao :Sad: 
Samo hrabro i u nove pobjede,,,koji ti je sada plan?

----------


## zedra

Plan mi je pauza dva mjeseca, nazvati Maribor...
dr. K. je rekao još jedna AIH, iako ja najrađe ne bih...ne znam ni sama...
a i Vrapce je sve izvjesnija opcija izgleda...

----------


## nina1

:Love:  zedra 




> a i Vrapce je sve izvjesnija opcija izgleda...


i meni ...onda ćemo se tamo družiti

----------


## ninochka28

Meni ti je dr.K. rekao da bi trebalo jedno 5 ili 6 AIH-ova prije IVF-a i ja sam ti otišla kod dr.T. nakon 2. AIH-a i odradila još 3. i onda sam ga pital da li mogu na IVF jer nemam živaca više za Aih i on mi je rekao da mogu pa da ako bude potrebno da možemo u pauzama raditi Aih. Tako da ti je moj savjet da otvoreno kažeš dr. da nemaš više za to strpljenja i da li možete preći na drugi korak

----------


## Zeena

zedra  :Love: 
ja nemam pojma o cemu vi pricate...  :Embarassed: 
ja sam danas na pol puta do bete... i cijeli dan sam tako umorna da vam to uopce nemogu opisati... a sinoc sam se osjecala ko da sam progutala cijelu lubenicu kako sam bila sva napuhnuta...  :Shock: 
cini mi se da nam je svima slicno...

----------


## Gabi25

zedra baš mi je žao :Love: 
a mislim da ću se i ja pridružiti nini i tebi u vrapču :Laughing: 

curice sa smptomićima i bez njih držte se još malo, ja sam sigurna da ste vi naše sljedeće trudnice...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja mislim da bi bilo najbolje da otvore novi MPO odjel u Vrapču, i da smo tamo smještene od 1.dc pa sve do potvrde trudnoće. Tako bi mogle lijepo po cijeli dan analizirati simptome, i... zapravo se posvetiti tome. A ne ovako... samo 19 sati na dan. Nije ni čudo da ne uspjevamo :Laughing: 

*Zedra,* žao mi je. Dobro ti kaže Ninochka, požuri ti malo doktore!
*Gabi*, čekam i ja da ti R.odgovori... Ma mislim... ako ti nisi trudna sa svojih 15 j.s. i 3 super zametka... onda stvarno ne znam kakve šanse bilo tko ima...

Zeena, i sve ostale cure, drž'mo se!

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora evo odgovorio mi- ako nije greška laba to je loš nalaz bete i jako su male šanse da dostignu vrijednosti 100-200 koliko bi bilo normalno za ovaj period. Sad čekam nalaz, trebao bi svaki čas biti na mailu.
A što se tiče broja stanica i svega ovog sa mnom- to je samo dokaz da u mpo nema pravila i da ništa nije garancija za uspjeh.

----------


## Gabi25

Beta je danas 7. Sreća u nesreći je da ipak pada a ne da mi pomalo raste, onda bi pošizila. Zvat ću doktora kasnije pa ću vidjeti šta dalje...

----------


## Zeena

Gabi  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: sad sam te bas mislila sms-at! uopce ti nemoram ni pisati kolko mi je zao... ali vec sam ti i objasnila zasto je to dobar znak... i da ce biti slijedeci puta...  :Yes:

----------


## jadro

Gabi25,  :Sad: 

ma to je samo jedna stepenica do +

----------


## Rena

> Ma je sve ja to znam...jedva čekam petak da znam u kojoj smo kombinaciji od te 4


Pozdrav curke,
05.02.10. sam bila na Aih, u petak 19.02.10., trebam vaditi betu.
Neznam kako sam se uspijela tako skulirati da nisam baš previše razmišljala ( možda zato što mi je to prvi postupak), ali sve se nešto u zadnje vrijeme čudno dešava samnom ( možda od uterogestana).
Da li netko ima slične probleme  mučnina,pospanost ,vrtoglavica?
Ninochka ako ideš u petak u Vinogradsku onda se vidimo.

----------


## ninochka28

Gabi žao mi je jer sam se baš nadala da će sve biti uredu :Crying or Very sad: 

Drži se i idemo dalje do uspjeha, nemoj klonuti :Heart:

----------


## Marina27

Gabi  :Love: 
Da malo prestanete razmisljati o tim simptomima, zbilja cete zavrsiti u Vrapcu, pomozite mi s mojom dilemom, dali koja od vas ima PCOS?  Ako da dali su vas slali kod endokrinologa? Citala sam dosta o PCOS ali vecinom se prica da zene moraju smrsat, sreca u nesreci ja nemam kaj smrsat, i onda sam pronasla da neke zene imaju inzulinsku rezistenciju pa sam odlucila vidjeti dali moje rjesenje lezi u tome grmu.  Pitala sam dr. K. dali ima smisla da idem on mi je rekao da nema jer to idu samo one zene koje ne zele zatrudniti  :Rolling Eyes: !  Kad nisam htjela zatrudniti pila sam yasmin i nisam imala policisticne.  Uzasno sam zbunjena i pomalo ljuta na njegov odgovor jer su neke zene rijesile svoj problem kod endokrinologa. Isprike na duzini posta!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~
Svima za sve sto vam treba!!!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi*  :Heart:  nije lako... ali glavno  da razmišljaš pozitivno i da imaš plan za dalje. Samo hrabro, nema druge!!! ...još ne mogu vjerovat... dala bi si ruku odrezat da si t.!

----------


## ninochka28

Hehehe...slušam ovu pjesmu curke i to je to...vrapče :Laughing: 

posvečeno mrvicama našim :Laughing: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQfKM...eature=related

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka*, a kakvo je kod tebe stanje, tamo dole?  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

Gabi  :Love: . Baš mi je žao :Sad: .

----------


## AuroraBlu

PS. *Zeena*, ti još nisi na redu za to pitanje  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

Stanje da nema stanja :Laughing: 

(.)(.) nit vrit nit mimo....čak koda niti m ne trebam dobiti, simptoma nemam jučer me ništa nije bolilo, a danas malo lijevi jajnik.
mm misli da sam trudna jer navečer me hvataju valunzi i to gadni. i stjerala sam ga u kupaonu kad je došao iz birtije doma jer je toliko gadno smrdio po čikovima, ali ja nekako mislim da nebu isto niš od svega :Embarassed: 

A kod tebe?

p.s. i nisam uopće napuhnuta niti malo!!!

----------


## Zeena

a jeste lude sa tim stanjima...  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## ninochka28

A čuj zeena ipak nam je sutra dan D -biti ili ne biti!!! :Laughing: 

a kakvo je tvoje stanje? :Laughing:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Meni je cijelo vrijeme kao da trebam dobit svaki čas, napetost, ali danas mi je manje nego jučer i prekjučer.

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora i ninochka sutra vadite bete? Ili radite testove?
Joj jedva čekam pa da se skupa veselimo :Very Happy: 

Mi ćemo ovaj ciklus probati odmrznuti 3js kaže doktor- pa ćemo vidjeti da li bi se na taj način dalo nešto napraviti. Koliko znam bit ću 3. slučaj odmrzavanja js gore

----------


## ninochka28

Ja idem betu izvaditi u Sunce....nemam snage za testove :Sad:

----------


## mia74

Kao prvo pozdrav svim curama koji čekaju betu...Ja sam to proživjela sa jednom svojom frendicom i znam kako vam je...ali ja sam vječni optimista-zadnjih par godina???
Ona je imala "sreće" i nakon prvog ivf ostala trudna,nedavno,na VV..
I ona mi je bila glavni pokretač...da i ja krenem nakon 5.god. čekanja prirode :Crying or Very sad: 
No,imam jedno malo pitanjce,pa ako mi netko može odgovoriti.Da li TSH moram raditi točno između 2-5 dana ciklusa ili mogu to napraviti bilo koji dan ciklusa??
Puse svima!!1

----------


## Zeena

> A čuj zeena ipak nam je sutra dan D -biti ili ne biti!!!
> 
> a kakvo je tvoje stanje?


a da stvarno... vas dvije ste 3 dana vise trudne od mene...  :Cool:   :Grin:

----------


## ninochka28

Dao Bog da se sretnemo u rodilištu :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

mia 74,TSH možeš vaditi bilo kojeg dana ciklusa.

----------


## arkica

> Aurora i ninochka sutra vadite bete? Ili radite testove?
> Joj jedva čekam pa da se skupa veselimo
> 
> Mi ćemo ovaj ciklus probati odmrznuti 3js kaže doktor- pa ćemo vidjeti da li bi se na taj način dalo nešto napraviti. Koliko znam bit ću 3. slučaj odmrzavanja js gore


Gabi25,
sretno!!!!

----------


## arkica

> Da li netko ima slične probleme mučnina,pospanost ,vrtoglavica?
> Ninochka ako ideš u petak u Vinogradsku onda se vidimo.


Draga, to ti je od utragestona!!! Ili možda, nadam se....

----------


## mia74

kiara 79,thanx!!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja ću ipak testić... u subotu (ak se do tada ništa crvenog ne dogodi).

----------


## ninochka28

Mene opet počelo bolit koda ću dobit :Sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka* normabelić i samo se opusti! I to, kao da ćeš dobit, je simptom, znaš i sama  :Smile:

----------


## delfin

Svima vama koje čekate betu od srca želim da bude velika! :Smile: 

Ja savako malo banem s nekim pitanjem ( još nismo bili u postupku pa puno toga ne znam ). Zanima me postoji li mogućnost anestezije za vrijeme punkcije,ako da dali ona ovisi o broju jajnih stanica ili vam je uvijek na raspolaganju?

----------


## ninochka28

> *Ninochka* normabelić i samo se opusti! I to, kao da ćeš dobit, je simptom, znaš i sama



Ma ozbiljno više ne znam kaj da mislim!!mislim da moram čekati još koji dan da bi izludila!!! :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Delfin*, ako je čisti prirodnjak (dakle, kad je u pitanju 1 folikul) ne daje se anestezija jer nema potrebe, ali čim ih je više dobiješ anesteziju - ako su anesteziolozi slobodni pa mogu doć s drugog odjela  :Smile:  Ja sam 2 puta išla na punkciju i oba puta sam imala sreću dobiti anesteziju. Ali ako baš imaš 14-16 folikula mislim da ih sigurno naruče.

----------


## delfin

AuroraBlu, hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## ninochka28

Curke ja ili ću dobiti ili se nešto događa, na papiru crvena žilica :Sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* Nemoj dobit, ne ne ne!!! Još jedno 10-11 mjeseci ne!

----------


## ninochka28

> *Ninochka* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* Nemoj dobit, ne ne ne!!! Još jedno 10-11 mjeseci ne!


ajd bar si me malo nasmijala :Laughing: 

tko zna što bu do jutra :Sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ali ozbiljno: uzmi normabel za opuštanje mišića (ako si doma, a ne za volanom, naravno!).

----------


## ninochka28

Uzela sam ga...išla ponovo na wc i više nema ništa????

----------


## Zeena

ninochka, ma nije to nista...  :Love:  ja sam sigurna... to si se samo malo pogrebla kad si stavljala utrice ili nesto tako slicno.... 
i mene to najvise pati... kaj ako dobijem i prije nego kaj betu moram izvaditi... :Embarassed:  a ja bi "po rasporedu" svoju trebala dobiti ove subote... (meni je lutealna faza duga svega 11 dana, 12-ti dobivam) i nadam se da ce mi barem utrici pomoci u tome da ne dobijem pa da se nadam jos par dana...  :Grin:

----------


## ninochka28

> ninochka, ma nije to nista...  ja sam sigurna... to si se samo malo pogrebla kad si stavljala utrice ili nesto tako slicno.... 
> i mene to najvise pati... kaj ako dobijem i prije nego kaj betu moram izvaditi... a ja bi "po rasporedu" svoju trebala dobiti ove subote... (meni je lutealna faza duga svega 11 dana, 12-ti dobivam) i nadam se da ce mi barem utrici pomoci u tome da ne dobijem pa da se nadam jos par dana...


ma joj prepala sam se, to je bilo svjetla krv i to u roku od sat vremena sam dvaput vidla na papiru kao nekakva kapilarica plus nešto kao jako malo smeđeg.
Ja inače kad dobim m onda je to odmah tako da nemam spotting ak se to tak kaže :Smile:  a ovo nije to.Ma samo se nadam da ću preživjeti noć da ne dobim i da ću lijepo izvaditi betu sutra
sada me više čak ništa niti ne boli :Smile: 
Sutra dobim rezultate valjda do 11 ili 12 pa javim

----------


## Zeena

ma samo pozitiva... tako treba...  :Yes: 
a sutra cekamo nestrpljivoooo....  :Cekam:  :Cekam:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka*, ja mislim da će sve biti ok. Sad još kad si objasnila da ti m.inače ne dolazi na taj način... Nek ti je sretno sutra!!! Beta mora bit, znaš već kakva!
Ja ću testić sutra ili preksutra, javim vam. Ipak sam se odlučila prvo za test a onda za betu (ako bude trebalo).
*Gabi*, jel došla m?
*Zeena*, ti si najviše cool od nas ovdje, čini mi se  :Smile:  što je i ok jer znaš da je sve ok  :Smile:  Ti ćeš pipi ili betu?

----------


## ninochka28

> *Ninochka*, ja mislim da će sve biti ok. Sad još kad si objasnila da ti m.inače ne dolazi na taj način... Nek ti je sretno sutra!!! Beta mora bit, znaš već kakva!
> Ja ću testić sutra ili preksutra, javim vam. Ipak sam se odlučila prvo za test a onda za betu (ako bude trebalo).
> *Gabi*, jel došla m?
> *Zeena*, ti si najviše cool od nas ovdje, čini mi se  što je i ok jer znaš da je sve ok  Ti ćeš pipi ili betu?


stigne zeena još paničariti :Smile:

----------


## Zeena

ja budem betu vadila u utorak... osim ako me testic ne primami ranije (ili m )...  :Embarassed: 
a moram priznati da sam samu sebe iznenadila kolko sam si sabrana, bila sam sva napeta samo par dana nakon transfera a sad sam si  :Cool: ... pa kako godu bude... malo tu i tamo promatram simptome, ali mi bas ne znace puno jer moze biti i jedno i drugo pa onda cemu se opterecivati...  :Grin:

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora m nije još došla, očekujem ju u subotu, zadnji put je došla 3.dan nakon prestanka sa utrićima. 
Jedva čekam sutra da nam se ninochka javi, pa onda ti i onda u utorak zeena
vibram za sve vas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## NikolinicaB

nema me 1 dan i toliko novosti.. Draga Gabi ajoj :Love: iduca je tvoja dobitna kombinacija isto kao i moja....Dali odmah kreces sa ovim ciklusom u postupak ili???
Aurora , Zenna, Ninocka  :Klap:  :Klap: čekamo evo vam puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
nisam nikoga zaboravila :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Dobro jutro! Nisam radila test... budem ili popodne ili sutra ujutro. Kod mene sve mirno, nemam ni osjećaj da ću dobiti svaki čas... Nadam se, nadam...
*Ninochka*? Noć prošla mirno?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Dobro jutro! Nisam radila test... budem ili popodne ili sutra ujutro. Kod mene sve mirno, nemam ni osjećaj da ću dobiti svaki čas... Nadam se, nadam...
*Ninochka*? Noć prošla mirno?

Ah, baš danas forum šteka...

----------


## zedra

Gabi25, žao mi je...ali ne daj se i nadam se da ćeš i biti prva 
vinogradska trudnica iz zamrznutih js..
Aurora, Ninochka, Zeena....sretno drage!!
Imam info...navodno našeg biloga nema u svibnju i ako ne dođe zamjena, ništa od posoitupaka....

----------


## Gabi25

Ja danas dobila m i već sam drugu subotu gore pa u daljnju akciju...
Aurora držim fige za testić~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
a gdje nam je ninochka?? još se nije javila??

----------


## Zeena

Aurora drzi nam se... taj testek mora biti pozitivan!  :Grin: 
a meni glupo opet slati ninochki sms... rekla je da ce se javiti kad sazna...  :Cekam:

----------


## ninochka28

Evo i mene nažalost s lošim vijestima :Crying or Very sad: 

beta <0,100 IU/L po svemu sudeći 0 bodova.U komi sam i trenutačno mislim da neko vrijeme definitivno pauziram sa daljnim postupcima.Nemam više snage :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Zeena

ninochka, nemoj nam biti tuzna.... znam da je tesko, ali obrisi suze i ponosno napred...  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka* draga  :Heart:  :Love:  ideš dalje do dobitnog pokušaja, tako se to radi! A što prije kreneš ponovno, bliže si uspjehu. U 6.mj.možeš ponovno na stimulirani (ionako u 5.mj.nema biologa, kako smo saznali od Zedre) ali zato možeš iduća 2 mjeseca pokušavati s klomifenima.
Drži se!!!

----------


## ninochka28

Kaj sada da u pon idem u Vinogradsku ili ne? uopće ne znam što mi je sada činiti :Sad: 
sigurna sam da ću se malo odmoriti sljedeći mjesec jer nemam snage to prolaziti svaki mjesec...trenutno sam u glavi totalno ljuta i razmišljam kako mi je dosta svega :Sad:

----------


## ninochka28

Znate kaj vas dvije, Aurora i Zeena ako niti jedna od vas dvije nije trudna ja definitivno odustajem od Vinogradske!!!!

----------


## Zeena

draga mislim da to definitvno nema veze s klinikom... :Embarassed:   samo ocito ovaj ciklus nije bilo vrijeme... 
a sa Aurorom se slazem u potpunosti...  :Yes:

----------


## Gabi25

ninochka žao mi je draga :Love:  točno znam kako ti je jer sam taj osjećaj prošla 2 puta, uvijek je teško taj dan ali drugi dan digneš glavu i ideš dalje... jer nemaš šta drugo.
A što se tiče mijenjanja klinike- gdje god otišla, čekat ćeš 6 mjeseci na postupak minimalno. Pa ne znam jel ti bolje čekati 6 mjeseci ili barem pokušavati svaki ili svaki drugi mjesec. Ja sam ipak odabrala ovo drugo.
Mislim da ne bi trebala kriviti kliniku (ipak je dr.T stručnjak koji se ovim bavi već 16 godina) nego ovaj zakon koji nam je puno toga uzeo i uskratio, i našeg dragog ministra od kojeg mi se diže kosa na glavi :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka* - razumijem te potpuno, ali ipak, da ti skrenem pažnju na nešto: Vinogradska je jedina klinika u Zg u kojoj možeš SVAKI mjesec biti u nekakvom postupku. Pa daj to onda iskoristi!  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, *Ninochka i Gabi*, vi ste ovaj mjesec žrtve Milinovića i to je užasno! Gledajući iz vaše perspektive, barem sam sretna da sam imala samo 1 zametak i da me njegova cenzura nije zahvatila ovaj put. Ali... tko se zadnji smije... jednog dana ga se nećete/mo ni sjećati kad ostvarimo cilj.

----------


## zedra

ninochka, draga, mi smo jace od tih nula!!
a naša klinika..hm...
pa gdje su te trudnice????
ili nas je premalo na forumu???

----------


## ninochka28

Hvala vam cure predivne ste i bez vas bi sada prolupala :Sad: 
Znam da će biti sutra bolje i uvijek bude bolje ali danas je eto koma i tužna sam :Crying or Very sad: 
idem u pon gore s nalazom pa ću dalje pokušavati ali bez bolovanja pa ak se primi super
Vas dvije ima da se javite s velikom betom!!!

----------


## zedra

Aurora, neće se njega nitko sjećati..osim povijesti koja će ga pamtiti 
kao lijecnika koji je izdao pacijente,medicinu  i znanost u Hrvatskoj doveo u ozbiljnu krizu, 
kao lijecnika-ginekologa koji se odrekao Hipokrata,
morala, etike i deontologije da bi bio marioneta viših struktura...
politicari to rade, ali lijecnik ne bi smio...
off topick sam...ali zbanaj te me, ne mogu si pomoći!!!!!

----------


## ninochka28

Znam da ovo nije od mene ljudski ali ponekad mu poželim da okusi na vlastitoj koži što znači imati takve probleme (ne znam da li bi tako razmišljao da je njegova kćer u pitanju) :Evil or Very Mad: 
Glavno da je grijeh zamrzavanje embrija ali pobačaj 3 mj. starog zo je čisto ok :Evil or Very Mad: 
Ma joj pljunula bi mu u facu sada da ga vidim!!!nadam se da će i njemu uskoro dolijati!!!
LIcemjer prve klase!!!

----------


## ninochka28

Isprika na zadnjem postu ali morala sam se ispuhati :Cool:

----------

